# concerns about my Tiny



## Rainheart

Sending good thoughts your way for Tiny girl. Spoil her rotten as much as you can, but I am always amazed that she is almost 16 years old!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good vibes, prayers and hugs for sweet Tiny.


----------



## Megora

All my best prayers and thoughts, Barb. I think when you have a dog this old - you give them extra hugs and kisses because every day is a gift. 

One thought I'll throw out there - have her teeth checked out. I know you are feeding her canned food so this is probably not it, but it's worth checking out just in case it's something that simple. The other thing - does she lay down to eat? Or do you have accomodations in case she's waking up with aches and pains? Could be she feels better later in the day. 

It's a good sign that she's eating her supper just fine and still eating treats like normal.


----------



## coppers-mom

I always have tim for lovely Tiny!
I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers because I know how worried you are.
I'm glad she is eating treats and dinner. I'm sending you both lots of love and hugs.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Good thoughts sent for your Tiny girl and you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the good thoughts.
While I don't think it's her teeth (she seems to prefer dry kibble to canned food these days!!), I did have her mouth checked last time she was at the acupuncture vet. They didn't see anything obvious.
She doesn't lie down to eat, believe it or not she is still much too mobile for that! 
She gets 1/2 a rimadyl and 1 tramadol every morning, for her arthritis. 
It's just a worry when anything changes at this age. But I am very thankful that, at least for now, she still wants lots of treats, and all of her dinner.
I really appreciate the kind words and good thoughts. I REALLY need to get a video of her trying to get Tito to play with her!


----------



## GoldenMum

Hugs, belly rubs, thoughts, and prayers for you and Tiny. It gets tough as they age, 15 years is wonderful!

The belly rubs are just for Tiny!


----------



## sadiegold

When Savannah started loosing her desire to eat a friend recommended Bil Jac (in the freezer section of our grocery store).It did the job for a week or so (well worth it to see her eat), not sure about the nutritional value but it made me happy she ate it and must have given her a little more fuel in her gas tank.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers flying your way for Tiny. Give her some lovin' from our crew.


----------



## Claudia M

lots of good thoughts going your and Tiny's way. One more month till her sweet 16 birthday and hope for more!


----------



## coppers-mom

"She doesn't lie down to eat, believe it or not she is still much too mobile for that!"
That sure gives me a big smile and I'd love to see her trying to get Tito to play.

She is such a lovely rat terrier - I would never have guessed that was her background (tongue in cheek as usual from me).


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I feel your pain and worry. I'm having a similar problem with my 15 year old. She has Cushing's but that is supposed to increase her eating. She won't touch kibble, or canned or anything mixed together now. She will usually eat chicken breasts, hamburgers, pasta, sometimes eggs and cheese, dog biscuits and pork chops. In a day I manage to get enough food down her that I know she won't starve, but I'm going broke. We are seeing our vet on Wednesday for acupuncture and a discussion. I hope you have lots more quality time with your old one. Jesse is also very mobile and loves going on walks and all kinds of outings. She just over the last month has gone from eating pretty well to being a diva.


----------



## Megora

hotel4dogs said:


> She gets 1/2 a rimadyl and 1 tramadol every morning, for her arthritis.


But is she slower moving in the morning? 

The reason why I'm asking is our Sammy was becoming a picky eater the last couple years of his life, until we convinced him to eat laying down and that changed everything. 

We had him on glycoflex and treated him with tramadol whenever he seemed 'off'. 

Danny always had bad elbows and they could make bending over to eat a painful issue for him so he generally had his food on a raised platform to make it easier for him.


----------



## solinvictus

Good thoughts and prayers for Tiny.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Prayers and good thoughts coming for Tiny...and hugs for you, Barb!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you guys so much. It helps to have so much friendship and support here.
Kate, I can try having her eat lying down, but I don't think she will. She is a bit slower moving in the morning, but not really a lot. But I'll give it a try for sure. I can also try feeding her a bit later, I feed her about 5:45 a.m. usually. 
Tayla's mom, I'm sorry to hear you are going through the same thing. Luckily Tiny will still eat her kibble, but for how much longer? It's the change that's worrisome, like you said, she went from eating anything that doesn't move faster than she does to being picky in just a couple of weeks.
So far today she has had 1/2 cup of kibble and 1/2 can of canned food. And about 10 treats. And 1/4 of a banana. And 1 pupperoni stick. A few cheese puffs. So she is eating. It's just the change, as I said, that worries me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, that's probably why she has lived so long, no one ever told her she's not the rat terrier we set out to get all those years ago 



coppers-mom said:


> "She doesn't lie down to eat, believe it or not she is still much too mobile for that!"
> That sure gives me a big smile and I'd love to see her trying to get Tito to play.
> 
> She is such a lovely rat terrier - I would never have guessed that was her background (tongue in cheek as usual from me).


----------



## coppers-mom

"So far today she has had _1/2 cup of kibble and 1/2 can of canned food. And about 10 treats. And 1/4 of a banana. And 1 pupperoni stick. A few cheese puffs_. So she is eating. It's just the change, as I said, that worries me. "

Perhaps you should try for more variety.:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Tiny. She sounds like she's doing really well for her age with the exception of eating.

I had to let my bridge boy go at 15.5, it got to be a struggle to get him to eat. I ended up cooking a lot for him and gave him basically whatever he would eat. He too was on Tramadol.

I know when they get to be this age, you start worrying about every little thing. This time is so precious and you want to do everything you possibly can for them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sending Tiny and you lots of good wishes and thoughts. Tell her she needs to keep up her energy by eating because we want to forum party on her 16th...


----------



## Alaska7133

I went to putting chicken broth on everything. Luckily we also catch lots of salmon every summer so we had strong smelling smoked salmon for my old girl. It seemed like a light walk in the evening just to the end of the block really helped her attitude too. I love a sugar face, they are the best dogs. When Tiger was old I had to watch the other dogs to keep them from eating her food. 

I had a mouser too. She would go on the hunt in the shop at work. We had big overhead doors that were easy for the mice to get through, so there were plenty to chase. Never had a mouser since. I do miss watching her work.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Tiny. She sounds like she's doing really well for her age with the exception of eating.
> 
> I had to let my bridge boy go at 15.5, it got to be a struggle to get him to eat. I ended up cooking a lot for him and gave him basically whatever he would eat. He too was on Tramadol.
> 
> I know when they get to be this age, you start worrying about every little thing. This time is so precious and you want to do everything you possibly can for them.


Barb

I just saw this. I know what you mean about being worried. My Smooch was always a ravenous eater, but I knew something was wrong when she DIDN'T WANT to eat at all. I did hand feed her and she took it. I'm glad you're giving her the canned food, too, I think they prefer that and it's easier for them to eat. Tiny sure ate QUITE a bit already today! I wonder if dogs are like people and eat less when they grow older. Wow! 16 is just amazing!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Just seeing this and sending good thoughts & prayers to the beautiful Tiny.

Hey Tiny, badger Tito so we can all watch and enjoy the video Hotel4Dogs will make


----------



## Goldens R Great

I totally understand how it's a worry when you're seeing a change in Tiny's appetite. Sending prayers and good thoughts for your Tiny.


----------



## coppers-mom

Seriously - Tramadol makes me quite nauseated. Any chance that is affecting her breakfast?
It was so bad for me, I just quit taking it.:yuck:


----------



## hubbub

Also count us in for PLENTY of good wishes headed to you both - - AND for wanting to see a video of Tiny pestering Tito


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm just seeing this now. Please know I am sending you so many positive thoughts for Tiny.

I noticed with Tesia that she started not wanting to eat right away when we got up in the morning. I started letting her let me know when she wanted to eat, instead of me putting it down on our old schedule and having her walk away. I don't know if your schedule allows for this. I felt that helped me not stress about it, and I felt like she felt less pressure. We would go out, and then she would come back in and go back to bed for an hour or so. Then she would come out and be ready to have breakfast. 

As her appetite ebbed and flowed, I would key in one what she DID like - and I would just give her that. She always happily ate cookies, even if she turned away from her bowl of food, until that last weekend, so suddenly cookie intake went way up. I had only very occassionally given cookies through her life, but in her last two months, she got cookies whenever she looked at me. She seemed to really love Fromm Gold Duck and Chicken Pate, so I gave her that, and I gave her more anytime she asked. I gave her smaller amounts more often. She also did better when I took the chill off the refrigerated portions in the microwave, and mashed it up so that she could just basically lick it up, rather than chew anything. She also did better if I served it on a slightly lipped plate than in her dish. (No clue why on this one, but so be it). 

If you are worried about calories, Hill's a/d diet can be really good. It is concentrated, so you can add some water and make it into a gravy type consistency and add it to kibble, or just give it alone as I eventually did. 

Best of luck - I know the great worry when their appetite starts to change.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

We're sending good thoughts your way Barb...Tiny deserves nothing but the best...

Pete & Woody


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Prayers and good thoughts for Tiny. Like someone else said, maybe she needs a bit more of a variety in her diet.  I know what you mean, we notice any little change and it is worrysome. Please give her a smooch from me, ok?


----------



## Bentleysmom

Prayers for Tiny.
Just my two cents but when Ky was taking Rimadyl and Tramadol daily for her back she refused breakfast and barely ate dinner. The longer she was on it the harder it became to get her to eat. After we stopped those meds she started eating again.


----------



## Mayve

Sending Tiny in my thoughts, prayers and good vibes! Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Lots of Golden thoughts and prayers for Tiny. I think it might be the meds too. Do you have her on Glycoflex ? Sorry if you have already said somewhere else in the thread. Hand feeding is another great idea some one else mentioned. Good luck and lots of hugs to your sweet girl. XXOO


----------



## nolefan

Thinking about you and Tiny, sending you prayers.


----------



## Cari

What a blessing to have her for so long! Sounds like she has had a great life thus far; keep it up! I'm sure she is happy to have you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for all the prayers and well wishes. I don't know if the power of the forum kept HRH Toby alive any longer than he would have otherwise lived, but it sure helped me to cope with everything that was happening.
I, too, have suspected the meds. but the tramadol makes a world of difference for her. I believe it's what keeps her so mobil. I will have to ask the vet if maybe giving it to her at a different time of day would be better. Right now she gets 1 pill per day, they said she could have up to 4, so she's on a very mild dose. Toby couldn't take it at all, it made him lethargic and yes, he refused to eat. But Tiny's been on it a few months and has been fine. So I don't know what to think.
Today she had 2 cups of kibble, 3/4 can of food, and I don't even want to list the treats as it might be somewhat embarrassing! So it's not that she won't eat. In fact, she follows me around begging for treats. It's only breakfast. I will try feeding her later and see if that helps. I also got several different varieties of canned food to see if that pleases her a bit more.
The real concern is the change in her appetite. Change isn't good in old dogs. 
Video camera is sitting on the kitchen counter, charged and ready. Both dogs are sound asleep. Sheeesh.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Sending you and Tiny good thoughts. I hope it is a fluke and she'll have her voracious appetite back soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending extra special thoughts and golden hugs your way.


----------



## my4goldens

Well, not sure what could be going on. Maybe she just isn't hungry in the morning. Hopefully her appetite will perk up for breakfast. How's my guys doing? We are heading home a day early, not sure about the weather heading home. Did I say I would pick them up Monday afternoon? Thats what I wrote down, anyway. See you then.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Tiny. She actually sounds like she's doing well for almost sixteen. Our Zeke was never a big chow hound and when he went off his kibble he continued to enjoy people food. I ended up cooking extra people food for him, keeping it in the refrigerator and taking the chill off with the microwave. Chicken, salmon, rice with chicken broth, and sweet potatoes were things that he was always happy to have. The frozen salmon burgers at Costco are easy to heat up and were always a hit.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping Tiny in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## love never dies

Sending prayers for you guys.


----------



## MikaTallulah

My theory is as long as she checks out healthwise with a vet and blood work- I would feed her anything she wants as long as you keep it balanced-ish. She has earned the right to tell you what she wants to eat!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Made several changes this morning, and it's BY FAR the best I've seen her eat in the morning for a couple of weeks.
Fed her an hour later than usual. 
Elevated her bowl.
Used a different bowl (one of my soup bowls, not a dog bowl).
Gave her a different brand of canned food (pedigree!!!).
Didn't mix the canned with the kibble, just chopped it into big chunks and put it right on top of the kibble.
She happily ate 3/4 cup of kibble and 3/4 can. Licked the bowl.
Not sure which change made the difference, or a combination of all of them, but fingers crossed that it will continue to work!


----------



## goldy1

Love hearing that Tiny is eating again. They surely do keep us guessing!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad that this morning was better!
Hugs and prayers being sent to you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great morning, more prayers and good vibes on the way for Tiny and her mom.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad to hear Tiny ate well this morning, Barb. Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Pixie

Glad to hear you found a way to estimulate his apetite in the morning 

Hope it continues like that


----------



## hotel4dogs

You know you're a dog person when the entire tone of your day is set by how well your dog ate, or what the poop looked like


----------



## Bob Dylan

hotel4dogs said:


> You know you're a dog person when the entire tone of your day is set by how well your dog ate, or what the poop looked like


Way To Go Tiny..........you keep eating!

Oh that sounds so much like me! Glad Tiny is eating, I know doing small change works sometimes. It did with Dylan but not Frankie. ((HUGS))


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> You know you're a dog person when the entire tone of your day is set by how well your dog ate, or what the poop looked like


Barb: Couldn't have said it better myself!
SO GLAD that Tiny ate!!


----------



## 2golddogs

How wonderful to hear Tiny enjoyed her breakfast and I pray it continues. I hope you get that video - would love to see it!


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Made several changes this morning, and it's BY FAR the best I've seen her eat in the morning for a couple of weeks.
> Fed her an hour later than usual.
> Elevated her bowl.
> Used a different bowl (one of my soup bowls, not a dog bowl).
> Gave her a different brand of canned food (pedigree!!!).
> Didn't mix the canned with the kibble, just chopped it into big chunks and put it right on top of the kibble.
> She happily ate 3/4 cup of kibble and 3/4 can. Licked the bowl.
> Not sure which change made the difference, or a combination of all of them, but fingers crossed that it will continue to work!


So glad your Tiny girl ate her food this morning with vigor. I know just how happy that made you 

Just a thought, could it be the cold weather? The reason I mention is that during our blizzard 2 weeks ago we all lost power for days. My friends 13yr old Goldie had a bad time of it (not eating, lethargic) so we got them a generator that ran a oil filled electric heater and a electric blanket. Her dog bounced right back the next day. The owner froze but it's all about the dogs you know.

Needless to say the owner was scared to death. Getting the dog to vet was not a possibility. Glad my new little front wheel drive stick shift made it up her long driveway ( took a few trys) the van never would have made it.

Look foward to the video, hint hint.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm SO happy to read about Tiny eating!!! I've been a bit down in the dumps this AM but that was the pick me up I needed!!!!


----------



## nolefan

Thank you for sharing that she is eating better. That's nice to hear  Good thing she can't read this thread or she would be working on how to up the ante for next week.... steak, roast or salmon for dinner? hmmmmm....  Good girl, Tiny!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

hotel4dogs said:


> You know you're a dog person when the entire tone of your day is set by how well your dog ate, or what the poop looked like


You sure hit the nail on the head there...something we can all identify with! So glad to hear Tiny's appetite has returned.

Pete


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Tiny ate well, oh how we worry! Hope she enjoys her dinner tonight.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm happy to hear Tiny ate and licked the bowl!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts for Tiny...


----------



## hotel4dogs

thank you all so much.
Video camera is still sitting on the kitchen counter, waiting.
This morning Tiny was just starting to harrass Tito, I went for the camera, and my daughter happened to start peeling a banana....Tiny's second favorite food in the whole world....and there went all thoughts of messing with Tito.
Still trying!


----------



## hubbub

SO glad to see that Tiny was eating with gusto!  

I was going to echo GoldenCamper's suggestion about the weather. We'll have a series of overcast days in a row and that sends Hannah right down in the dumps.


----------



## OutWest

Good news that Tiny's distracted by the possibility of banana... ... Hope to see the video another day. Gotta love the Golden oldies...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, yay! You are such a good dog mom!


----------



## Florabora22

I'm glad to read that Tiny is better. I was worried when I read the first page, but it sounds like she's perked up! What a relief.


----------



## HolDaisy

Very glad to read that Tiny is doing much better!


----------



## love never dies

Way to go.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very good news!! Glad sweet Tiny is better and back to herself!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

The bad news is that I *know* something has changed, and it's reflected by her new eating habits. Perhaps just old age. Perhaps she can't smell or taste as well?
The great news is that she again ate her breakfast with gusto this morning. I gave her 1/2 cup of kibble and 3/4 can of wet food. She ate it quickly and licked the bowl repeatedly. 
Then refused to eat cheese puffs.
Go figure.
I portioned out 1-1/2 cups of kibble into a tupperware as her "ration" for today, as I don't want to start accidentally over-feeding her trying to get her to eat! Between that, plus a can of wet food, and assorted treats, it will be plenty of food for her. 
She's not a big girl, at about 58 pounds.


----------



## Claudia M

ahhh bananas - the best treat EVER. Well, second best treat, the best is when it has some peanut-butter on it. 
I am glad she is at least eating her kibble and food.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am trying to keep her on kibble and canned food for as long as possible. I expect the day will come, as it did with Toby, when I will have to give her people food but I do want to delay it for as long as I can.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I am trying to keep her on kibble and canned food for as long as possible. I expect the day will come, as it did with Toby, when I will have to give her people food but I do want to delay it for as long as I can.


First off, I am so happy to hear the little changes have helped. The delayed feeding time was a big help here - I felt like it was a eureka moment for us. So I'm really glad that helped you, too. You'll probably figure out some other little ways to keep it interesting. 

And I hear you about wanting to keep her on dog food. I felt the exact same way - I felt it was the best way to get Tesia the most balanced nutrition. You might eventually need to go to straight wet food - or grind up the kibble in the blender. Warming the wet food helps a lot - just 20 secs or so in the micro - and make sure to mix it up to get rid of any hot spots. I stuck my finger into it all around the dish before I put it down, to make sure it wasn't too hot. 

If she goes off dog food, there are some good things to try. But you can jump off that bridge when you get to it. Try not to worry right now - it may not happen. I totally understand about having your day's mood set by whether your dog eats. So I am just sending you and Tiny lots of positive eating vibes!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Keep up the good eating Tiny! I'm glad you are feeling like eating again.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

So glad you feel like eating, again!


----------



## hollyk

Glad to hear your Tiny is a bit eating better. Too funny that she pesters Titi to play.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> The bad news is that I *know* something has changed, and it's reflected by her new eating habits. Perhaps just old age. Perhaps she can't smell or taste as well?
> The great news is that she again ate her breakfast with gusto this morning. I gave her 1/2 cup of kibble and 3/4 can of wet food. She ate it quickly and licked the bowl repeatedly.
> Then refused to eat cheese puffs.
> Go figure.
> I portioned out 1-1/2 cups of kibble into a tupperware as her "ration" for today, as I don't want to start accidentally over-feeding her trying to get her to eat! Between that, plus a can of wet food, and assorted treats, it will be plenty of food for her.
> She's not a big girl, at about 58 pounds.


Hopefully her eating habits are just a new normal for her and nothing more. Fiona is the same weight and eats about the same amount of food your giving Tiny.

Let Tiny know Fiona just ate a cheese puff for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's okay when she won't eat cheese puffs, Tito and I love them


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, good news that Tiny's appetite has perked up. It's so hard to distinquish old age "symptoms" from actual needs-attention medical symptoms. Fingers crossed that she's simply doing new normal old gal things and your radar isn't accurate!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to see that Tiny has recovered her appetite a bit. 

Remember that injections of vitamin B-12 can help to stimulate appetite. It worked very quickly for Charlie when one of his seizure meds put him off food for a while. I think Dallas Gold keeps it around and has given it weekly to some of her dogs, so maybe she'll chime in about that.

Hugs and healing thoughts,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Lucy, Toby got B12 injections weekly, and I had forgotten all about it. Thanks!


----------



## love never dies

-> prayers and hugs sent to Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do think the biggest difference is waiting to offer her breakfast. This morning she ate *okay*, I let her wait until she woke on her own and had been outside for a while. I think otherwise she probably wouldn't have eaten at all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We say dogs are critters of habits, they love to have routine, so as soon as this routine is broken we just know, we feel that something is different. Hope it is just old age syndrome with Tiny, she just "forgets" today what she did yesterday.
Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Tiny and her mom.


----------



## luvbuzz

As people age their appetites change, maybe this is just the same for your lovely girl. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I do think the biggest difference is waiting to offer her breakfast. This morning she ate *okay*, I let her wait until she woke on her own and had been outside for a while. I think otherwise she probably wouldn't have eaten at all.


Barb: Like someone else said I know older people don't eat as much as they used to, and maybe dogs are the same.


----------



## Claudia M

For the past ten years of his life we had to bribe my husband's father with candy in order to get him to eat healthy food. All he wanted was Wendy's, Burger King and candy. Just like a kid.
I wonder if that's the same with furkids.


----------



## Thalie

If a slight change of schedule helps, it is all good. Glad she ate fine this morning. You would not make me eat anything before I've been up for a good hour or two. 

Good thoughts for her to keep her appetite up.


----------



## love never dies

more prayers your way


----------



## SandyK

I am just coming across your post about Tiny. I hope giving her more time to wake up in the morning is the trick. I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

And today she walked away from her breakfast. <<sigh>>


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sighs from here too.  I hope she will regain her appetite in a few hours..


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> And today she walked away from her breakfast. <<sigh>>


I hope it helps just a little to know that as DallasGold just posted, there are a lot of us sighing with you this morning. I will be thinking about you and hoping that Tiny will be herself tomorrow, that this is just a little phase. How are her gums looking? I can't remember if you mentioned earlier when she's last been in to see the vet..... Saying a prayer for you and your girl....


----------



## Claudia M

oh Tiny! Sigh Sigh Sigh! How about some cooked rice and beef in chicken broth!


----------



## solinvictus

I hope your day improves and that Tiny is just being an older lady with a mind of her own.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny goes to the vet once a month, as she gets acupuncture. The vet checks her over each time she is there.
Her attitude is fine, she seems to be acting normal. Right after she walked away from breakfast she was over at the treat drawer begging. Then begging at the table while I was eating breakfast (which is not, BTW, allowed in my house!). 
I can *convince* her to eat. It's just that this is a big change for her, since she always ate everything at any time, and that's the worry. 
I hate when they get old.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, did you see that recall notice for another dog food due to aflaxtoxin? I just wonder if it's possible that her PP kibble is also affected? Someone, either here on the forum, or maybe one of the dogs' vets mentioned the fact they expect more recalls due to it in the coming months because of the drought in the Midwest. 

From the recalled food's website:



> Aflatoxin is a naturally occurring by-product from the growth of Aspergillus flavus and can be harmful to pets if consumed in significant quantities. Pets which have consumed this product and exhibit symptoms of illness including sluggishness or lethargy combined with a reluctance to eat, vomiting, yellowish tint to the eyes or gums, or diarrhea should consultant a veterinarian.


source: Dog Food Recall

I hope no one starts a dog food debate in your thread here, but did think of Tiny (and my Yogi!) when I read this due to kibble ingredients.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Anne. It's something to keep in mind. The thing is, it's only first thing in the morning. The rest of the day she's fine. For dinner last night she ate 1-1/2 cups of kibble with 1/2 can wet food, and was looking for more. But it's for sure something to consider.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My Gunner is a finicky eater some mornings. I put a scoop of yogurt, and a few Zukes peanut butter treats to coax him to eat. Works sometimes but not always. Hope Tiny is just being a little picky for you. Hugs!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I hate when they get old.


:yes:
Sighs from down south too. I hope Miss Tiny gets back to being a voracious eater soon.:smooch:


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Lots of good thoughts for Tiny--and you. (((HUGS))).


----------



## love never dies

continue prayers --- please eat more --- Big Hugs to you Tiny


----------



## Thalie

Could it be that she is just hurting a bit when first standing up and walking around after the night which make her feel like not eating right away and that when her muscles and joints have had time to loosen up she feels better and hungry ?

Just an idea and plenty of good thoughts for the sweet Tiny.


----------



## daisydogmom

I'm so sorry you are going through this!!! Thinking of you...


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying this is a momentary bump in the road for sweet Tiny!


----------



## nolefan

Just hoping breakfast wasn't so disappointing today....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Big, sympathetic sighs from here, too.

I hope this morning was better. Tesia went off specific foods, but would eat other ones. It may have been her meds, maybe just her tastes, maybe something felt easier on her tummy. It IS so hard, I understand.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Good thoughts for Tiny.


----------



## Claudia M

checking on you and Tiny this morning; Rose says hello too sitting on top of me and pawing at the lap top.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for all of the good thoughts and kind words.
As so many of you with older or sick dogs know, what is so frustrating is you *think* you find what works, and then after a couple of days that no longer works, either.
So this morning I did something a bit different. She was up and had been outside, but instead of giving her breakfast, I gave her 3-4 treats. Waited about 15 minutes, then gave her her breakfast. She gobbled every bite (1/2 cup kibble plus full can wet food), licked the bowl.
My thinking was that, if her stomach is a bit acidy or "off" first thing in the morning, maybe a couple of treats would settle it a little, and get her appetite going.
Today it worked. We'll see about tomorrow....
On another note, last night when I got out of the bathtub DH said, "you should have seen Tiny harrassing Tito like crazy. She just wouldn't leave him alone, she wanted him to play so badly."
Video camera was sitting right there on the kitchen counter.....I was in the tub....
Still trying to get a video of her messing with Tito. Really really.


----------



## my4goldens

Glad she ate this morning. I know how scary it is when they go off their food. Oh, and thanks for taking such good care of my guys. I am glad to be home and glad they are home with me. I actually think Tugg missed me, he has been very clingy since he got home. I hope he behaved with you.


----------



## coppers-mom

You really should consider us more and quit doing unnecessary things like taking a bath:curtain: when you could be videoing!!!!!!

Hugs to you and Tiny and hopes for continued good eating. We do obsess over them don't we?:smooch:


----------



## hubbub

Fingers, toes and paws crossed for continued eating by Tiny and more chances to catch her pestering Tito 

BTW, my girl gets a famotidine first thing every morning (prewalk) to help with her tummy issues.


----------



## Claudia M

Exactly Coopers-mom - I never thought Barb to be so selfish to take a bath instead of recording videos for us!!!!


----------



## solinvictus

I am so glad todays breakfast was a success. Continued good thoughts that tomorrows will be the same.


----------



## coppers-mom

Claudia M said:


> Exactly Coopers-mom - I never thought Barb to be so selfish to take a bath instead of recording videos for us!!!!


Yeah - thought she loved me more than that.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So glad that Tiny ate this morning. 

I know how worrisome it is, when they don't want to eat!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am cold, tired, and smelly.
But I'm afraid to go take a bath


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear Tiny ate for you this morning. Hope you can get your bath AND a video of Tiny tonight. . Hugs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Go take a bath but tell the hubby he must man the camera when Tiny starts up! 

I'm happy she ate today- more treats for Tiny!


----------



## SandyK

Very glad Tiny ate for you today!!


----------



## Claudia M

How did Tiny do this morning?


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Praying Tiny wanted to eat this morning!


----------



## hotel4dogs

YAY!! Two days in a row of eating ALL of her breakfast, and licking the bowl clean.
I am "guardedly optimistic" that I may have found what works for her (for now).
When she goes outside to potty for the first time of the day, when she comes back in I am giving her several big treats. Then she gets fed an hour later.
I'm hoping that whatever has her stomach unsettled first thing in the morning is settled by the treats, and then she will eat.
Keep fingers crossed that this continues to work!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Good to know you found something that works for Tiny


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping things continue to improve for Tiny. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good girl Tiny..HUGS!


----------



## Dallas Gold

She needs a little pick me up in the form of treats earlier than most, but at her age that's cool! I hope this continues to work for Miss Tiny!


----------



## Ljilly28

It amazes me she plays with Tito at 16! What a wonderful thing.


----------



## maggie1951

Pleased to hear she is eating ok


----------



## hotel4dogs

As promised....a video of Tiny tonight trying to convince lazy butt Tito to play with her. 
Apologies for the poor quality. Also, I walked in at the tail end of this, she'd already been at it for about 5 minutes. When I rushed over to grab the video it sort of distracted her, and then when they both realized I was eating M&Ms, that was it for the video session.
Anyway, I think she looks amazing. Yes, the OLD one is the one standing up, LOL. The YOUNG one is the lazy butt on the floor that won't play. 
I never seem to embed this right, someone might have to do it for me 

Tiny and Tito 2-27-13 - YouTube

Edit to add....Thanks GoldenCamper! Here's the video:


----------



## Claudia M

So great! - Tito wasn't even phased by Tiny!


----------



## penparson

What a playful girl! I love the old gold. Just want to hug her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

absolutely NOTHING phases Tito. He is the most non-reactive dog I have ever seen.



Claudia M said:


> So great! - Tito wasn't even phased by Tiny!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What a sweetheart Tiny is...almost 16 wow!

Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs

can someone remind me how to embed the video so that you don't have to click on the link? Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love that video! Tiny needs to borrow a trick from Yogi- bite Tito's ears! She sure looks fantastic for almost 16!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

hotel4dogs said:


> can someone remind me how to embed the video so that you don't have to click on the link? Thanks!


Didn't work for me either Barb...normally I just copy and paste the link between the YOUTUBE but it didn't work, usually does?


Pete


----------



## hubbub

Thank you!!! That clip brought a MASSIVE smile to my face!  She looks WONDERFUL - I want to hug her too. Does she pester the humans in the house to play too?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Once in a while, but not too much any more. Mostly she just pesters us when she wants a treat!




hubbub said:


> Thank you!!! That clip brought a MASSIVE smile to my face!  She looks WONDERFUL - I want to hug her too. Does she pester the humans in the house to play too?


----------



## 2golddogs

That video is too, too cute! Tiny looks awesome.


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> Once in a while, but not too much any more. Mostly she just pesters us when she wants a treat!


As long as she gets her treat who cares about pestering. After all she is approaching sweet 16!
If you want to know pestering I will send you my daughter who will be 16 in March and has been pestering me for the past two months about it. It must be the sweet 16 thingy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Haha, love it  Go Tiny go!



hotel4dogs said:


> can someone remind me how to embed the video so that you don't have to click on the link? Thanks!


The only part of the link you put in between the youtube tags is the part after v= and before the &feature. 

So in this case just this... LTXMWTxhXmM


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved the video! So glad to hear that she is eating...


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

What a fantastic video!! Which one is Tiny and which is Tito?

I just love the seniors!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Claudia, I did my time with teenagers, you can have them! I'll stick to Goldens!

Thanks Steve! I can never remember!!! I went back and added the video so people won't have to click the link.

Karen, Tiny is the one standing up trying to get the other one to play. Tito is the LAZY BUTT lying on the floor ignoring her.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny you are one SPUNKY LADY!!!!! Love the video!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Good to see Tiny is still full of herself


----------



## my4goldens

Beautiful girl she is. She still and always has reminded me of my Tess, especially in the face. Loved the video.


----------



## SandyK

Love that video!!! That will be one to cherish!! Glad Tiny is eating in the morning for you again.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I want to give huge hugs to BOTH of them! I am so glad the delayed feeding is working so well. Sending continued positive thoughts.


----------



## Claudia M

I guess you don;t have to worry about taking showers for a little while!  How did Tiny do today???


----------



## love never dies

love the video - thanks


----------



## Thalie

Tiny is my new hero. I'll show the clip to the girls and tell them that's what I want them to do - reaching that age and being that playful still.

Good breakfast wishes for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great to see Tiny is eating and ready to play. Wish I could sent Charlie over for play date.


----------



## PrincessDi

They are both so beautiful and it's hard to believe that Tiny is almost 16! Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for healthy appetite and much more sweet time!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Grins - love the video. Tito, play with Tiny already


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Good morning Barb...hope we get another good report on Tiny. Have a good day!


----------



## coppers-mom

Good grief. How can that lazy butt Tito resist Tiny?????????
She's adorable.;-) I love her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm not sure if it's the delayed feeding, or the positive vibes from GRF, that's helping, but whatever it is, I'll take it!!!
Today we were all messed up on our "new routine", and I was a bit worried about whether or not she'd eat.
She woke me to go outside at about 1:30 a.m. So of course, when 4:30 a.m. rolled around, the time I usually put her out, she just gave me one of those, "seriously???" looks, and put her head back down. So she didn't get her treats at 4:30 like she's been getting. 
Instead, I gave her quite a few treats at about 5:15. She did wake up for the treats, then I just left her alone for about 45 minutes.
When I came back to the house after putting my boarded doggies out, I didn't think she'd eat. But she got up to go outside, and then came into the kitchen and it seemed like she was looking for food.
I gave her 1/2 cup kibble and an entire can of her favorite of the canned foods (PEDIGREE! go figure!). She gobbled the entire meal, licked the bowl clean, and was looking for more.
SUCCESS!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Great News........Love Ya Tiny! ((HUGS))


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny, keep up the good work sweetie.


----------



## hubbub

Keep that bowl polished and shiny!! Go TINY


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hate to even say this, but....
I just know something is not right with Tiny. My husband says I'm just neurotic, but I know my dogs and my gut feeling is that something is going on with her.
She's just not *the same*. She's still happy, playful (for her age!), and so on. But she just looks sad sometimes. And her appetite for sure isn't right. I'm getting her to eat plenty, but it's just, well, not quite right.
This is so hard.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I hate to even say this, but....
> I just know something is not right with Tiny. My husband says I'm just neurotic, but I know my dogs and my gut feeling is that something is going on with her.
> She's just not *the same*. She's still happy, playful (for her age!), and so on. But she just looks sad sometimes. And her appetite for sure isn't right. I'm getting her to eat plenty, but it's just, well, not quite right.
> This is so hard.


Barb, I'm sorry- I know you know your dogs very well so I trust your instincts. I wish they could tell us what is ailing them sometimes.


----------



## coppers-mom

When your bond is that close, your gut feeling is often right.
I do hope though that you just have indigestion.


----------



## hotel4dogs

well honestly, I do have indigestion, but I think it's from worrying about Tiny :



coppers-mom said:


> When your bond is that close, your gut feeling is often right.
> I do hope though that you just have indigestion.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. I hope that this once your gut is mistaken.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry for the continued concern. It's so hard to explain to others when you just - well, you just know. I do know that Tiny is in the best possible hands with your love and care.


----------



## hotel4dogs

She didn't finish her breakfast this morning, even though I did everything that "was working" all week.
I don't really know where to head with this. After all, how many tests do you want to do on a golden who will be 16 in 2 weeks?


----------



## my4goldens

The only experience I've had with one of my dogs refusing to eat was with Tess. So of course thats where my thoughts go with your Tiny. But Tess refused to eat anything, at all, even treats. So I don't think the same thing is going on with your Tiny. But you do know your dogs, and for your own peace of mind, maybe a vet check would be in order. Maybe its something very simple.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Barb, I so understand where you are coming from and my heart & thoughts are with you. I sometimes struggle with what tests do you run when an older dog is just 'not right' and have learned to trust my instincts. So I guess I would suggest you trust your instincts and if that means no tests, well that means no tests. Your instincts are good and your bond is strong so you know if tests are called for. I do hope Tiny feels better and starts eating!

I woke up this morning to my Casey just not being right - compounded by his not wanting his Glyco-Flex or food. Looking sad and uncomfortable. So I am staying in to keep an eye on him (Towhee was entered in obedience but no unentered dogs are allowed so he has to stay home or in the cold SUV). He probably does not / will not have to go to the vet but he does want the comfort of being near me and my gut tells me he needs this. So, instinct wins


----------



## Claudia M

I have used NutriCal for our old cat who had hyper thyroid and became very picky with her food.
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Nutri+Cal-prod1340.html


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, that's where my thoughts go, too. That or liver failure, as I do know her liver enzymes have been elevated for a while. 
Still not sure there isn't something going on in her mouth, too. 
I can get Tiny to eat (for now). But it's the fact that it's a sudden, drastic change in eating habits that's a worry. 
I will probably call my vet tomorrow.

Sharon, I sure hope Casey is okay. Be sure to keep us posted.

Thanks Claudia, I'm keeping that in mind for "if" it gets to the point where I can't get her to eat anything. For now, I'm still forcing dog food into her.




my4goldens said:


> The only experience I've had with one of my dogs refusing to eat was with Tess. So of course thats where my thoughts go with your Tiny. But Tess refused to eat anything, at all, even treats. So I don't think the same thing is going on with your Tiny. But you do know your dogs, and for your own peace of mind, maybe a vet check would be in order. Maybe its something very simple.


----------



## Sweet Girl

My heart goes out to you. I know how hard it is when they won't eat.

Tesia went through a not hungry, eating treats only, eating some highly enticing foods, eating no kibble phase. It was so hard, and I was constantly worrying about what she would eat, and how to get enough nutrition into her. She got a lot of cookies during that time. Anything she would take, I would feed. She was still bright, alert, responsive. Slower, and of course, sick from her cancer, but still okay. Going out, drinking water. I can highly recommend Fromm Gold Duck and Chicken Pate - it was clearly Tesia's favourite out of all the wet foods I tried. Enticed her into eating on many an occasion. Liverwurst was the last thing I got into her when she really went off food. Very enticing smell - and good protein and fat. And you can just give small bits off your fingers. 

The big change was when Tesia stopped eating outright - no food, no cookies, nothing. She only drank water, and had very little energy. Looking back, I think it was when she started to prepare to go. *It doesn't sound like that's where Tiny is.* Would you consider an anti-nausea med if you don't want to put her through tests? I can understand that. When Tee stopped eating and they asked if I wanted to x-ray her, I said, I can't imagine putting her through that right now. So we didn't. Cerenia is good, but I know the injection can be painful. It comes in pill form, too. Tesia had another anti-nausea injection in the last day, too - I can't remember what it was called. It did not have the stinging effect - and I gave it to her at home (very simple injection). It didn't work for Tee, but it might for Tiny, who is not fighting an aggressive cancer. 

Sending you positive thoughts. I hope Tiny feels a bit more hungry today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Honestly, I do think Tiny may have cancer. When I rolled her on her back today and palpated her stomach, I feel what feels like a couple of large, hard lumps. 
I'm at a loss right now. I will probably call my vet in the morning and see when he can see her, see if he thinks the same thing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tiny, hope your vet can give you some advice tomorrow.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Barb my thoughts are with you & Tiny. We can only do our best and no matter what you decide it will be a decision made out of love and what's best for your dog. My bridge girl Sammie went through something like this when she was diagnosed with cancer at twelve. She was pretty weak and very spotty about eating. The vet said they could operate and remove what they could of the cancer or put her on medication but either way the out look wasn't very good, weeks at best.

I choose not to have the surgery as it was pretty aggressive and at her age would have been very hard on her. She went on another six months before the time came to say goodbye. I've never regretted that decision.

I guess what I'm trying to say is you know your girl and whatever you decide will be based on your love for her. And she's so lucky to have someone like you by her side.

Pete


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thoughts and prayers coming your way for Tiny and you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words and good thoughts.
I do know FOR CERTAIN it's not *that time* yet. She is full of spunk, playful, and totally mobil. Her quality of life is still very good.
It's just that, well, it might not last long.
I hope to know more tomorrow.

(so far today she's eaten 1 cup of kibble, 3/4 can of wet food, and probably 2 fistsful of treats. so it's not like she's not eating at all yet!)


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you can get in to the vet tomorrow to get an opinion. I'm keeping you guys in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words and good thoughts.
> I do know FOR CERTAIN it's not *that time* yet. She is full of spunk, playful, and totally mobil. Her quality of life is still very good.
> It's just that, well, it might not last long.
> I hope to know more tomorrow.
> 
> (so far today she's eaten 1 cup of kibble, 3/4 can of wet food, and probably 2 fistsful of treats. so it's not like she's not eating at all yet!)


^^ That is more than Tesia ate when she was well! 

At Tiny's amazing age, it is certainly possible there is something going on. I'm hoping with every fibre that it is nothing bad. Maybe it's just a little slower digestion. All that other stuff you mention above? That is all SO great. That means a lot.

I will be thinking about you and Tiny tomorrow. Hope your vet can give you soome answers.


----------



## Claudia M

From what you are saying it is not that time - she is just a little off. You know your baby and trust your instincts. Meanwhile lets get ready for a big sweet sixteen B-day party for Tiny!


----------



## OutWest

Sending healthy hungry thoughts to Tiny! Hope the vet has only good news.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending many good thoughts and prayers for the vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom

You and Tiny are in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## nolefan

I'm glad you're going to call the vet. I'll be thinking about you all.
Kristy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Tiny and hoping for good news.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry.. *hoping for good news*


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Checking in on Tiny.... hope the vet had some encouraging news.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just got back.
The news from the vet today isn't very good.
Although he can't feel any apparent masses in her abdomen, her liver values are off his charts. So he said it's one of two things. Either liver cancer, or, "her liver is really pissed off about something". 
While we can do an ultrasound and biopsy, neither of us saw any reason to because I would not do surgery and/or chemo on her at this point. His gut feeling is liver cancer.
But we are going to try a 30 day course of antibiotics, just in case there's some bacterial infection in her liver. She will get her liver values re-checked in 2 weeks to see if we're making any progress. Also, we're going to try some prescription canned food (the gastro varieties, 3 different brands) because they are much easier to digest. But he said if she won't eat them, go back to regular canned food. It's more important that she eat.
He didn't see anything obvious in her mouth but said that doesn't mean there isn't something. *Maybe* that could be tied to the elevated liver values, but they are so very high he rather doubts it.
The bits of good news...her weight was exactly what it was 1 month ago, consistent over the last 10 years actually.
She was happy and begging for treats at the vets.
The fact that he wants to do 30 days of antibiotics tells me he thinks she has longer than that left.
It's so hard when they get old on us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's hoping she finds the canned food extra delicious and that 2 weeks show improved lab. Saying our prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Keeping Tiny in my prayers!

What I want to know, is what do you do to have your dogs that are 15, 16. You must have some magic potion or is it just all the love and good life. Whatever you are so lucky and so are your dogs. HUGS!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think it's just lucky genetics, to be honest, although I do contribute in some ways.

For the record, my dogs eat regular kibble (Purina Pro Plan). 
My dogs get vaccinated regularly.

So it has nothing to do with that, one way or the other.

But what I do to help is keep my dogs LEAN their whole lives, and make sure they get plenty of exercise. And, my dogs go to the vet twice a year for regular check-ups, including full blood work, their whole life. 

I have been very, very blessed to have my dogs for so long. But it's still never long enough.



Bob Dylan said:


> Keeping Tiny in my prayers!
> 
> What I want to know, is what do you do to have your dogs that are 15, 16. You must have some magic potion or is it just all the love and good life. Whatever you are so lucky and so are your dogs. HUGS!


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> Just got back.
> The news from the vet today isn't very good.
> Although he can't feel any apparent masses in her abdomen, her liver values are off his charts. So he said it's one of two things. Either liver cancer, or, "her liver is really pissed off about something".
> While we can do an ultrasound and biopsy, neither of us saw any reason to because I would not do surgery and/or chemo on her at this point. His gut feeling is liver cancer.
> But we are going to try a 30 day course of antibiotics, just in case there's some bacterial infection in her liver. She will get her liver values re-checked in 2 weeks to see if we're making any progress. Also, we're going to try some prescription canned food (the gastro varieties, 3 different brands) because they are much easier to digest. But he said if she won't eat them, go back to regular canned food. It's more important that she eat.
> He didn't see anything obvious in her mouth but said that doesn't mean there isn't something. *Maybe* that could be tied to the elevated liver values, but they are so very high he rather doubts it.
> The bits of good news...her weight was exactly what it was 1 month ago, consistent over the last 10 years actually.
> She was happy and begging for treats at the vets.
> The fact that he wants to do 30 days of antibiotics tells me he thinks she has longer than that left.
> It's so hard when they get old on us.


I'm so sorry the news isn't encouraging. And, yes, it's far too hard when they get old on us. Take good care. Still sending healing thoughts to Tiny.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am sorry the news wasn't better, but Tiny is a special girl and may just surprise you yet by giving you another few years to share together.

Cyber hugs to you & Tiny both - and Tito, play with Tiny already!


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for Tiny. It sounds like she still has plenty of spirit. You are blessed to have her with you at almost 16.


----------



## Claudia M

oh Tiny Tiny Tiny - I hope you find the new canned food extra delicious, maybe mom will give you a treat afterwards too! And I second the command to Tito to play with Tiny!!!!
Hugs to you Barb and the rest of the family (including the fur ones)! I bet is it hard on you!


----------



## inge

Just thinking of you and Tiny...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh Barb, I'm so sorry to hear this news but am praying just maybe the antibiotics will help and that the dreaded "C" word is not a part of Tiny. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers. Big hug from me a some wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey.


----------



## love never dies

Keeping Tiny in my prayers!
Hugs


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Tiny....


----------



## Claudia M

how did Tiny do with the new food?


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Checking in on Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

It was not a very good morning.
I tried the prescription canned food. Tiny sniffed it, said "seriously?????" (in body language), and walked away. 
So I got out the cheap pedigree that she's been eating. Sniffed that...."do you think I'm going to fall for THIS trick?" and walked away.
On to Pro Plan canned food. She decided that THAT's what she had a taste for this morning, and she ate *okay*. She ate about 1/2 cup kibble and 1/2 can of canned food. 
Now we're also having an issue with the pills. She spits out everything I try to hide them in. Since we've added the antibiotics, she is supposed to get 5 pills total, twice a day. <<sigh>>.
The vet told me to stop the rimadyl, and double her tramadol. I wonder if that's part of what the problem was this morning, I know tramadol depresses their appetite and last night was the first time I had given her one in the evening.
I just ordered some pill pockets from Amazon.com. I doubt she'll fall for it, but you never know until you try it. I would have gone to buy some, but we're in the beginning stages of a rather major winter storm and I'm not going ANYWHERE today.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm sorry she's still not eating. When Ky was on 2 Tramadol 2x a day she didn't want to eat either.
I did finally find a trick for giving meds to Ky, she can sniff them out no matter what I hide them in and some of the pills are huge. I have been stuffing her pills inside of a sardine :yuck:
I didn't even know she liked sardines but I was looking for something with a strong smell and that did the trick. If she has 3 pills I cut the sardine into 3 pieces with a pill in each. It's been about a month now and she still falls for the sardine trick everyday.
Good luck!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Continued good thought and prayers for your Tiny girl. Been there trying this food and that with Tucker. He liked the Pedigree canned food to for a little bit too. I went through about everything a person could think of and it worked for a while.

I used Mirtazapine in the end game, I believe you know about it, the last big gun as it were.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> It was not a very good morning.
> I tried the prescription canned food. Tiny sniffed it, said "seriously?????" (in body language), and walked away.
> So I got out the cheap pedigree that she's been eating. Sniffed that...."do you think I'm going to fall for THIS trick?" and walked away.
> On to Pro Plan canned food. She decided that THAT's what she had a taste for this morning, and she ate *okay*. She ate about 1/2 cup kibble and 1/2 can of canned food.
> Now we're also having an issue with the pills. She spits out everything I try to hide them in. Since we've added the antibiotics, she is supposed to get 5 pills total, twice a day. <<sigh>>.
> The vet told me to stop the rimadyl, and double her tramadol. I wonder if that's part of what the problem was this morning, I know tramadol depresses their appetite and last night was the first time I had given her one in the evening.
> *I just ordered some pill pockets from Amazon.com. I doubt she'll fall for it, but you never know until you try it.* I would have gone to buy some, but we're in the beginning stages of a rather major winter storm and I'm not going ANYWHERE today.


Oh, darn it!! I have two full bags - minus one each. If you can still cancel your order and would like them, let me know. They have been sealed since opened. I hope Tiny will eat them - Tesia loved them, until she stopped eating anything. I used the capsule sized ones, even for little pills. More yummyness, less pill.

I'm really sorry the news from the vet wasn't better. I agree with him, though - let her eat whatever she likes. I had good luck with the a/d wet food - it's a good power pack of calories and nutrients. And I will forever be grateful to liverwurst.

Sending positive thoughts your way. I feel your concern to accutely. It IS so, so hard when they get older. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sardines, what a good idea!! I'll have to give them a try.
Steve, I had forgotten about Mirtazapine, I just bookmarked it to bring it up to my vet *when* the time comes. Did you use prednisone before that? My vet had mentioned maybe using some pred. with her to help shrink any inflammation in her liver, and I know that is very good for appetite as well.
SweetGirl, thanks for the offer of the pill pockets. I just checked my Amazon order and it's "in process" already. But that's so kind of you! I hope Tiny will eat them.
I think the key with both the food and the pills is going to be variety, so that she doesn't become as suspicious. 
Dogs are too smart for their own good sometimes.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

How much snow have you gotten so far. We're in Woodridge and I say we have 2 inches already.
I used to give Smooch Pedigree Canned Food when she wouldn't eat and she would eat it, if I hand fed her.
Hope those pill pockets work!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

The prednisone is a real appetite starter...there's no question about that but it's a tough drug for the dogs. I got the same reaction with the prescription dog food from my Sammie...that was a waste of time.

I know how frustrating it is having to give them pills when they've lost their appetite. It got to the point where I'd dip the pill in sardine oil slide it to the back of her throat and gently hold her mouth closed.

But it sounds like you did pretty well with the food this morning...one cup should be fine.

My thoughts continue to be with you...

Pete


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Steve, I had forgotten about Mirtazapine, I just bookmarked it to bring it up to my vet *when* the time comes. Did you use prednisone before that?


In Tucker's case no, we did not use Pred. Is she on any liver support supplements like milk thistle, SAMe, or Demarin? They may help.


----------



## hotel4dogs

so many good ideas here...Pete, I have a pill "gun" that I can use if I have to, it's just like a big syringe that squirts the pill down their throat, but I had never thought of dipping the pill in a little oil, first!! Great idea!
Steve, she's on milk thistle and sam-E, has been for about 2 years now. Already on the maximum dose of both. I just emailed my vet and asked if we should be considering Actigall for her, we'll see what he says. 
Karen, we've gotten about 2 inches, too. It's snowing really hard right now, but customers coming in have said the roads aren't too bad.


----------



## nolefan

I am checking on you and Tiny, hope your tweaking helps. I just had to tell everyone who chimed in here today how impressed I am with some of these clever suggestions. I wish there was a way I would remember these ideas in the future, there are excellent ideas.


----------



## Claudia M

With Troopie we had to give Phenobarb which was nasty. I used to put it on bread and then dip it in peanutbutter or the can of sardines from Costco and give it to him. The last year I had to put it deep in his mouth, he would not take it otherwise. He took everything else just fine but the phenobarbital. 
Oh Tiny Tiny, maybe you can mix the prescrip food with a little of the food that she likes! - Just a thought!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today is probably the worst day Tiny has had. Her appetite is really off, and she seems down.
I have to wonder if it's the increased tramadol. I may skip it tonight and see how she feels in the morning. I find it hard to believe that her liver enzymes could have changed enough overnight to make this difference, so I have to start thinking of other causes.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry that today is such a rough one for Tiny...and for you. I hope reducing the tramadol will help her want to eat. Sending you both hugs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm sorry that today is such a rough one for Tiny...and for you. I hope reducing the tramadol will help her want to eat. Sending you both hugs.


Ditto what Anne said.... continued good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, we got the pills into her tonight in some banana. She loves bananas, and since I haven't put pills in them yet, she wasn't suspicious.
Also ate her dinner, 1/2 cup kibble and 1/2 can of canned food, when she was done I offered her more and she refused it, but that was okay. It was a good dinner.
After dinner, she went outside and was playing in the snow! A very bittersweet moment for me watching her shoving her head under the snow, pawing at it, and just plainly enjoying herself.
Does anyone have any experience with Actigall???


----------



## Bentleysmom

You have no idea how much that post just raised my spirits!!!!!! YAY Tiny!!!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Bentleysmom said:


> You have no idea how much that post just raised my spirits!!!!!! YAY Tiny!!!!!


And mine as well. Atta girl Tiny!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Claudia M

never used it nor do I know of anyone who has used it. Isn't it for obesity? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Tiny's morning wasn't so good, but very happy to hear dinner was good and she enjoyed the snow.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just seeing your post of Tiny eating and playing in the snow... made my morning. Wish we would have got a little bit of snow. My kids love it. Poor Gunner was trying to roll on a little clump of frozen snow in my yard yesterday. We don't have much here. It just makes me happy seeing them enjoy the snow.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Claudia, I"m not real familiar with it, either, but apparently it's most commonly used for gallbladder issues. There's some evidence, though, that it can help the liver because it does something to make the bile less toxic.


----------



## Claudia M

sorry - we have been shoveling snow last evening and all morning. I fell asleep yesterday googling the Actigall side effects - upset stomach, dizziness, diarrhea. 
I wonder what the med interaction with the tramadol is.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper took prednisone for those last few months. His arthritis had gotten so bad it was the only thing that could give him a good quality of life.
I know it is hard on then, but the benefits outweighed the bad IMO. I believe he was taking 30mgs(?) a day; 15mg in the morning and 15 at night. I'll check and update if that is wrong.
I love, love, love seniors, but it sure can be hard. Hugs and prayers being sent of you both.

The mental image of Tiny in the snow sure made me smile! Such a lovely girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Today is probably the worst day Tiny has had. Her appetite is really off, and she seems down.
> I have to wonder if it's the increased tramadol. I may skip it tonight and see how she feels in the morning. I find it hard to believe that her liver enzymes could have changed enough overnight to make this difference, so I have to start thinking of other causes.





hotel4dogs said:


> ok, we got the pills into her tonight in some banana. She loves bananas, and since I haven't put pills in them yet, she wasn't suspicious.
> Also ate her dinner, 1/2 cup kibble and 1/2 can of canned food, when she was done I offered her more and she refused it, but that was okay. It was a good dinner.
> After dinner, she went outside and was playing in the snow! A very bittersweet moment for me watching her shoving her head under the snow, pawing at it, and just plainly enjoying herself.
> Does anyone have any experience with Actigall???


I relieved to see the difference between these two posts - and happy that Tiny got to enjoy some snow. Snow seems to make even the oldest and sickest Goldens feel a bit younger. We had some snow right after Tee's fourth surgery and I think it did wonders for her spirits. I would strongly suggest - take pictures. You will treasure them.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We're holding off on the prednisone....for now....I gave it to Toby the last 8 weeks of his life, and it did buy him about 6 weeks of decent quality. I'm not opposed to it (take tons of it myself), just saving it as a "last resort", as it can be hard on the liver.

What wonderful, wonderful photos of Tesia! Just made me smile....thru misty eyes...


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is so hard to watch them age. So hard. With Joker pushing 13 now, I am mindful that his half-brother Charlie did not reach that birthday. That awareness makes every moment more poignant.

From what humans who take it have said, Tramadol tastes really awful. When we went a way for a weekend last month, our pet sitters left notes that Joker wouldn't eat - this about my boy who regularly tells me that it is dinner time an hour before he is due food! I suspect that they had put his Tramadol in his food. We tried that once or twice until we figured out that this is one of those meds we have to push into his throat. :yuck: Anyway, offered food without the meds, he ate like the piggy boy that he usually is. I hope you will have similar luck with Tiny.

Hugs to Tiny and you,
Lucy


----------



## Claudia M

sorry to bug you, but how was Tiny today?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love, hugs and prayers for sweet Tiny, wish I could do more. Hope better days are coming.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny did not have a good day yesterday, and today is starting off the same. Yesterday evening she did pick at a little food, this morning she won't even take treats. Maybe as the day goes on she will improve a little.
This is so hard.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm sorry. Hopefully she will eat something later. It's so hard when our babies won't eat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

Cyber hugs coming to all of you from all of us.




hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny did not have a good day yesterday, and today is starting off the same. Yesterday evening she did pick at a little food, this morning she won't even take treats. Maybe as the day goes on she will improve a little.
> This is so hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

I am so very sorry Tiny is having a bad time! My heart is there with you!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Its a rollercoaster of emotions. I'll say a prayer for you both.


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is hard and so many of us know exactly what you are going through.
I hope Tiny will have a good day and her Mom! (HUGS)

Will keep you and Tiny in my prayers.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny did not have a good day yesterday, and today is starting off the same. Yesterday evening she did pick at a little food, this morning she won't even take treats. Maybe as the day goes on she will improve a little.
> This is so hard.


I'm so sorry. Yes, it is hard. Hugs to you. And good thoughts your Tiny will eat.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sending healing thoughts your way Barb. Hopefully Tiny will be feeling better as the day moves on. It's at times like this when we truely realize just how much we love them and look to times in the past when they were so happy wishing if only...

Pete & Woody


----------



## nolefan

Thinking about you and Tiny....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Tiny perks up and eats for you today. It's so hard...


----------



## Claudia M

does your vet or the pet store carry NutriCal for dogs? I initially found it online only to realize later that it was available at the vet and at the local pet store.


----------



## GoldenCamper

More prayers and good wishes for Tiny!


----------



## hollyk

Sending hugs to you and Tiny.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, this is so familiar. I feel like I am right there with you. I'm so sorry. I know you are doing everything possible. We had some good luck at one point with chicken and rice and plain yogurt mixed together. Mashed up, easy to eat. Heating up the wet food helped. My girl didn't care much for the Nutri-Cal, but if Tiny will lick some off your finger, it can get a few calories into her. Liverwurst, as I mentioned earlier. Ground beef worked once. I wish I could do something other than offer suggestions.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tiny and hope things start to improve soon. It really is heartbreaking when they won't eat aswell as usual


----------



## Claire's Friend

She's not on Rimadyl is she ????


----------



## GoldenMum

Have you tried Satin Balls for her? When Clyde was refusing all food, he ate those fairly well.


----------



## jealous1

Prayers for your Tiny. I know how hard this is for you--I spent several months with two of mine trying to entice them to eat after being diagnosed with CRF. Second getting some Nutri-cal. Although neither of mine liked it, I was determined that they get some nutrient on the days I couldn't figure out what they would eat.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So very, very true. I want my Toby back. I want my Tiny to be well again.

And I know deep down in my heart that this is the "end game" for Tiny. I just want to keep her happy and comfortable for as long as I can.





FeatherRiverSam said:


> It's at times like this when we truely realize just how much we love them and look to times in the past when they were so happy wishing if only...
> 
> Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs

No, no rimadyl. She has been in the past, but she's on just tramadol now. 
I'm getting to the point where I think she will be ready for prednisone pretty soon.




Claire's Friend said:


> She's not on Rimadyl is she ????


----------



## hotel4dogs

I haven't tried them, and I need to. Would you happen to have the recipe?



GoldenMum said:


> Have you tried Satin Balls for her? When Clyde was refusing all food, he ate those fairly well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

(((hugs)))...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Satin Balls recipe link: Satin Balls Recipe - Food.com - 50904


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry Barb... I hope one of these things suggested will help Tiny. Hugs!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ... I want my Toby back. I want my Tiny to be well again.
> 
> And I know deep down in my heart that this is the "end game" for Tiny. I just want to keep her happy and comfortable for as long as I can.


How I ache for you, Barb. For you, but not for Tiny. 

We who are left behind struggle with the aftermath, but there is also great freedom and joy in letting go. Wings are not such a bad thing to have, I think. And being able to run free and strong has such appeal.

When the time comes, I know that your love for Tiny will give you strength and courage to let her go. It is, after all, the greatest gift of love that we can give them. If we are very very lucky, someone will do the same for us someday.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## love never dies

Continue sending prayers and hugs for Tiny and you.


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Tiny!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just catching up and am sorry that Tiny's appetite has gotten worse. It is so hard when they won't eat and can't tell you exactly what it is. Keeping you both in our thoughts that she improves. It sure was wonderful to read that Tiny had fun in the snow!


----------



## hubbub

I'm catching up as well and am sorry to see she's not eating well. <Hugs>


----------



## my4goldens

Hope your girl's appetite perks up some. I think about her a lot. She has always reminded me of Tess. Hugs to you as you walk this walk with her.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in this a.m. and sending lots of love.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well Ms. Tiny had a HUGE breakfast this morning, so at least we are off to a good start today.
She had 1 ounce of kizka (sp?), 1 slice of American cheese, 1/2 hot dog, 2 milk bones, 1/2 ounce of liverwurst, 1 slice of turkey coldcuts, 1 cup of boiled, shredded chicken, and 3 of the large size pill pockets (complete with pills!)
Okay, not the *best* breakfast, but a LOT of food and she eat it fairly willingly. I didn't even try to give her any kibble. 
I need to ask my vet about giving her a vitamin if she's going to be eating just meat from now on. 
I also decided I need to try to plan 4 meals, each about 250 calories, per day for her. If I can somehow get that much food into her, she will be fine.
I am happy today, because she is happy this morning.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

:appl::appl::appl::artydude:artydude:

Made my day!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Okay, not the *best* breakfast>>>>>>>>>>>as long as Tiny is eating who cares, it sounds good to Lennon & Erica! (HUGS for the Lady)

As far as the vitamin I mix my own up, it is from Dr. Pitcairn's book.


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> I haven't tried them, and I need to. Would you happen to have the recipe?



Here is the recipe I have, I was desperate to get Clyde to eat, I had to hand feed them, as he gained a little strength he would gobble them down. I substituted ground turkey for the ground beef, as my dogs aren't used to that much fat. I also only make 2 lbs., not 10! They really help get Clyde his appetite back. He is back on kibble, topped with a little ground turkey and rice. I hope it helps.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Well Ms. Tiny had a HUGE breakfast this morning, so at least we are off to a good start today.
> She had 1 ounce of kizka (sp?), 1 slice of American cheese, 1/2 hot dog, 2 milk bones, 1/2 ounce of liverwurst, 1 slice of turkey coldcuts, 1 cup of boiled, shredded chicken, and 3 of the large size pill pockets (complete with pills!)
> .....
> I am happy today, because she is happy this morning.


Now you've gone and made me hungry  Glad she ate with gusto this morning


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm happy, too!!

I was thinking about you so much yesterday. Anyone who's had a dog who stops eating knows your pain and worry so well. I'm so happy she ate well this morning. Big hugs to Tiny - and to you.


----------



## hollyk

What are you talking about? Throw in a couple of Oreos and it would have been a breakfast of champions. 
Glad to hear it is a good day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Who knew Tiny wanted to bring the Atkins diet to the canine world?! Go Tiny! Keep it up young lady!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Tiny! Keep it up!


----------



## hotel4dogs

It seems that all she will eat is meat. Probably not the best thing for a bad liver. But I have to think, sometimes "nature knows best" and maybe that's all she'll eat because it's what her body needs right now? Dunno.
She just ate about 3 ounces of roasted turkey thigh (from my dinner last night!). Then turned her nose up at a cheese omelet. 
I am going to try to make a small "kibble meatloaf" and see what happens. I'm soaking about 1/2 cup of kibble until it goes to mush, then I'll mix it in with some ground beef, maybe a little cheese, bake the thing and see how she feels about it. I suspect she will detect the smell/taste of the kibble and say NO WAY, but we'll see.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

hotel4dogs said:


> It seems that all she will eat is meat. Probably not the best thing for a bad liver. But I have to think, sometimes "nature knows best" and maybe that's all she'll eat because it's what her body needs right now? Dunno.
> She just ate about 3 ounces of roasted turkey thigh (from my dinner last night!). Then turned her nose up at a cheese omelet.
> I am going to try to make a small "kibble meatloaf" and see what happens. I'm soaking about 1/2 cup of kibble until it goes to mush, then I'll mix it in with some ground beef, maybe a little cheese, bake the thing and see how she feels about it. I suspect she will detect the smell/taste of the kibble and say NO WAY, but we'll see.


I'll take that cheese omelet...sounds good.  I'm glad to hear she's eating again Barb even if she is being picky...that's got to make you feel better. The kibble meatloaf sounds good, certainly worth a try. At times like this it's amazing how creative we can be and it seems like there is no one answer...what works one day doesn't the next...but when it does work that smile it creates makes it all worthwhile.

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'll take that cheese omelet...sounds good.


Think you should overnight some of your smoked trout to Tiny Pete. Sorry for the levity but we need such at these times.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

GoldenCamper said:


> Think you should overnight some of your smoked trout to Tiny Pete. Sorry for the levity but we need such at these times.


It's amazing how much a simple smile can brighten up an other wise down day. I hope you, Barb, are able to find one sometime during your busy day. Reading Joyce's posts and threads is a very good start! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> It seems that all she will eat is meat. Probably not the best thing for a bad liver. .


It may not be the best thing for a bad liver but so what. Feed her anything she wants. The sweet girl is almost 16, and has certainly earned the right at her age to munch on anything she wants. Hang in there, Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

note to self....baking kibble has to be one of the grossest smells EVER. I don't think this is going to fool her, even though it's 1/2 cup of kibble in 3/4 pound of ground beef!!:yuck:


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> note to self....baking kibble has to be one of the grossest smells EVER. I don't think this is going to fool her, even though it's 1/2 cup of kibble in 3/4 pound of ground beef!!:yuck:


Oh yeah, I almost needed to move out for a day after baking Toby some kibble treats. UGH!


----------



## Bentleysmom

hotel4dogs said:


> note to self....baking kibble has to be one of the grossest smells EVER. I don't think this is going to fool her, even though it's 1/2 cup of kibble in 3/4 pound of ground beef!!:yuck:


When I read about baking meatloaf I wondered if it was going to smell like kibble. Does your oven smell like it now? Not easy to get a disgusting smell out of the oven but I applaud the effort!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's a lot of beef...you may be able to pull it off. Let us know what happens.

Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs

my whole house smells!!!
I have a feeling she's not going to eat this. I will have to leave a note for my husband...
"Honey, there's some delicious meatloaf in the fridge if you want to make a sandwich!"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, you might want to try her on some green tripe. The smell is something else, but it is like doggy crack and very healthy for them.


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> my whole house smells!!!
> I have a feeling she's not going to eat this. I will have to leave a note for my husband...
> "Honey, there's some delicious meatloaf in the fridge if you want to make a sandwich!"



Thought of the smell of baking kibble makes my stomach turn!:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Doug

Just stopping by to send you some extra good wishes.
Good lucky Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

*she*
*ate*
*the*
*meatloaf!!*


----------



## Bentleysmom

YAY!!!!!! Good girl Tiny!!!


----------



## Thalie

Tiny ate the meatloaf, Tiny ate the meatloaf. :yummy: :yipee: Barb's DH is safe.  Kibble fish liver meatloaf is next on the menu and the whole house will be stinky again pretty soon.

Good job, Tiny. :smooch:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

hotel4dogs said:


> *she*
> *ate*
> *the*
> *meatloaf!!*


That's fantastic!!! Creative minds...hamburger kibble meatloaf...who'd ever thought that one up...get the air freshner ready! 



hotel4dogs said:


> my whole house smells!!!
> I have a feeling she's not going to eat this. I will have to leave a note for my husband...
> "Honey, there's some delicious meatloaf in the fridge if you want to make a sandwich!"


That's so funny I was going to post maybe you could invite someone over for some get even time....but not your husband!:no::no:

Pete & Woody


----------



## PrincessDi

We are DEFINITELY ALL celebrating here for you! I know the relief, when they finally eat!! Hope that she continues to eat for you!! Try to get some rest tonight!! Keeping sweet Tiny in our thoughts.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

I am so happy for both of you. Deep thoughts and prayers go out.

Pat


----------



## kwhit

Go, Tiny, Go Tiny, Go Tiny!!!!!!


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> *she*
> *ate*
> *the*
> *meatloaf!!*


Such a good girl Tiny is! HOORAY for Tiny!


----------



## SandyK

Great news!!! Way to go!!! Who cares how the house smells as long as Tiny eats and is happy!!!


----------



## love never dies

continue eating and be happy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yay!!! Hope Tiny continues to surprise you with eating all your special meals! Have a great day Barb and Tiny!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great news! Hope you have good weekend and no food left in bowl. Hugs and prayers for Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has a bad "wrist" on her right front leg, and it's really bothering her today (maybe because it's rainy). Anyway, I'm giving her 1/2 a rimadyl this morning. I hesitate to do so because of her liver, but.....can't have her in pain, either.
She agreed to eat lying down this morning, so I know her leg is hurting her. 
This morning she spit out a pill pocket...OH NO!!! I was so hopeful that they would continue to work.....That's not good. It's so hard to get the pills into her. So I gave her another pill pocket, empty, and she did eat that. I think I need to give her some empties now and then to try to *trick her*. Darned dogs are too smart.
She's not as hungry this morning, but did a pretty good job eating. I tried to mix a little pasta with her shredded boiled chicken, and she wouldn't have anything to do with the pasta. So I ended up picking it out and giving her just the chicken, which she ate happily.
Today so far....3 pill pockets, 1 slice cheese, 3/4 cup boiled chicken, 3 slices turkey coldcuts, a couple of milk bones. So really very good, except it's all protein which does worry me with her liver. But it's all she'll eat. 
I've decided I need to keep track of her actual calories. I added those up, and was surprised to see it was 420 calories!! I figure she needs about 1000 in a day to maintain her weight. So that was very, very encouraging. She's already had almost half of that, and breakfast is her worst meal! 
Project for today is to make up a spreadsheet of things she will *probably* eat, and how many calories are in each. Her "kibble meatloaf" is loaded with calories. The fish I bought to cook for her, very low. 
I need to get to the store to get the stuff for satin balls, just haven't had a chance. I'm excited about trying them, because maybe she will eat them and then will be getting something other than just pure protein. But I'm going to eliminate the oil, and bake them rather than give them to her raw.


----------



## hotel4dogs

BTW, here's an insanely great website. The percent daily values are for humans, not dogs, but still it's a wealth of information (especially for our own selves!).

bananas nutrition facts and information

It's going to come up to "bananas" because that's the last thing I searched. If you go to the upper right hand side, you'll see the search area, just type in the food you are interested in and hit the search button.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Barb

You are absolutely right, Tiny has to be comfortable-so sorry to hear about her wrist!

Glad she ate the meatloaf and her breakfast this morning sounds very interesting. What we don't do to get them to eat!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I read that she ate the meatloaf and broke out in a big smile. That is great news. You could try adding some bread crumbs to it next time to add some carbs and fibre, maybe? I was also worried that Tesia wasn't getting balanced nutrition - but the fact that you are getting in some kibble is really good. Really, really good. The Milkbones add carbs, too. 

For what it's worth, the oncologist told me that Tesia probably needed about 700 calories to maintain. She was only 55 pounds at most - but hopefully that gives you an idea of what Tiny would need. 

I'm sad to hear she spit out the Pill Pocket. I hope it was a one-time thing and that she'll start to take them again. Tramadol is so bitter - maybe Rimadyl is, too. 

How are her spirits? Is she going out and moving about okay? Still engaged?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, Sweet Girl, for the calorie estimate, that helps. I figure about 1000 for Tiny (well, 900 would be okay), who weighs 60 pounds, because that's about how much kibble she was getting. But it's probably less now because she's not moving around as much, so I'll target 900. In 3-4 meals, that doesn't sound as overwhelming.
Her attitude is still very good, although I can tell she's in more pain today on her front leg, because she is hesitant to go up and down the 1 step onto our patio. But other than that, she's pretty much her usual self. 
I don't know that I so much worry about nutrition, as worry that eating all protein is going to overload her liver and make a bad situation worse, if that makes sense. 
So already today she's had almost half her calories! That's AWESOME!


----------



## Dreammom

Barb,

I agree that you need to give her whatever she wants to eat. I have been dealing with the no appetite thing with Hurley for over a month now - since he had that IBD bleed and liver enzymes went haywire. The Vet is pushing low protein which is very hard to do with a dog...I have found Hurley loves toaster waffles. I can't give his antibiotics on an empty stomach so he has been getting 2-3 waffles a day, at least its something.


----------



## Claudia M

yes Barb, I would be worried about too much protein myself. Does she like any veggies? Like Romaine Lettuce stems, cauliflower, peas...etc.
All our dogs go absolutely crazy over Romaine Lettuce and that also helps detox the liver. Also add a little turmeric to your cooking.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny won't eat an oatmeal raisin cookie, rice cakes with cheese on them (used to be a favorite), pasta, or potato. I didn't think of toaster waffles, LOL. I will buy some when I go for my satin balls ingredients! If she doesn't like them, I'm sure someone here will eat them.
She did eat some broccoli yesterday, and some roasted red peppers. Not much, but did take a (hand fed) bite of each. She always loved raw carrots but her teeth aren't so great now, I can try some cooked carrots and see how she feels about them.
Now for the good news/bad news....
The good news is that the rimadyl REALLY helped her this morning, she's all over the house, begging to go for a ride, watching out the windows. 
The bad news is rimadyl is REALLY bad for her liver.
<<sigh>>


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

I think it's great though that Tiny is enjoying herself, looking out the window, etc.!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear that for the most part, Tiny and you are having a good day. Hopefully the small about of Rimadyl won't bother her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

RIGHT. I forgot that it's that too much protein can be hard on her liver. Darn. I was just thinking nutrition-wise.

You know what Tesia loved? When she was on her huge antibiotic for the MRSB infection, and she was nauseous all the time, she liked soft, white, hotdog buns. You know the ones - they are super soft cause they are full of preservatives, I'm sure! I would break off pieces of them and she would eat them when she would eat nothing else. I think it calmed her stomach, and made it possible for her to then eat some kibble or wet food about an hour later. I could also sneak some of her meds into them - before I discovered Pill Pockets.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, soft white hot dog buns just joined my shopping list. And waffles. 
Anything, anything at all that she might eat.
She ate a can of sardines (in spring water, no salt added) and a hard boiled egg for lunch. Plus 2 pupperoni sticks. And one more pill pocket. So that's another 255 calories into her. Excellent!
I'm thinking about the protein. 
Ok, I know that something serious is wrong with her liver. But everything I read says that *easy to digest* protein is okay. So hopefully that includes fish and eggs???
Also, I was thinking. Maybe she does have cancer. Maybe her body is craving just protein for a reason? Sometimes does nature know better than we think we know?


----------



## cgriffin

Have you tried Denamarin for her liver? It is a supplement that strengthens the liver. My two seniors are on it. One had high liver values and they are back to normal now. My Golden is getting Denamarin because he is on Rimadyl for his many arthritis issues. 
You can buy Denamarin at the vet office or any of the online pet pharmacies no prescription needed.
BTW, raisins are toxic to dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you guys lots of good wishes and I hope Tiny will begin to crave her veggies soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has been on sam-E and milk thistle for a long time (ingredients in Denamarin), but I had to take her off the sam-E because you can't take it with tramadol, and now she needs the tramadol more. So now she just gets the milk thistle. When I can get it in her.
I do know raisins (and grapes) are toxic to dogs, but the amount is pretty high for a big dog like a golden. When Tito would not do as well as I wanted him to in training I would sometimes comment that he was getting chocolate covered raisins for dinner that night. People would be horrified! I was, of course, kidding !


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> ......When Tito would not do as well as I wanted him to in training I would sometimes comment that he was getting chocolate covered raisins for dinner that night. People would be horrified! I was, of course, kidding !


I love your sense of humor Barb  You are bad.....

I am glad to hear that you are going to try to just give Tiny the food that her body seems to be craving. If your instincts are correct and something serious is going on, I would rather have her eating and happier as long as possible even if it's not your first choice for nutrition (wonder bread) - she's an elderly lady, I'm all for giving her the whatever she wants at this point.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks! Wow, I never heard that SAMe and Tramadol can't be given together. Toby, my Golden gets Tramadol in supplementation with Rimadyl. I will have to ask my vet about it. How much milk thistle do you give? I only see the 200 mg tablets and there is so much less of it in the Denamarin. Thanks.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Christa, if you google the drug interactions you will find sam-E and tramadol listed everywhere. Honestly I'm not sure if my vet knew this, either, until I found it online. 

I give Tiny 175 mg of milk thistle, twice a day. Toby used to get the same thing.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you!
It totally threw me, because my vet never mentioned it, so I really did not check online for drug interactions. Luckily, I was only giving Toby the Denamarin at half dose every other day and he has only been on Tramadol for the past 2 weeks.
I just ordered "Marin" for Toby. Thanks again!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping all of you have a good day. Continued prayers for Tiny....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has apparently decided she now wants to be hand-fed. Ah well, I'm glad I still have her around to hand feed!
She ate a *decent* breakfast, this time I actually measured what I gave her because I don't want to be trying so hard to feed her that I'm overstuffing her, either! She had 1/2 cup of shredded chicken (150 cal), 3 pill pockets (90 cal), 2 ounces chicken cold cuts (60 cal?), 1/4 hot dog, 1 chunk of cheese, and a few treats (about 70 calories total). So she's good at about 370 calories already today. All of it hand-fed. Hand feeding the shredded chicken wasn't real amusing.
Her eyes look a bit better, she doesn't have that "sick" look now. 
What we're doing is working! I know it won't *change* the outcome, but at least she seems to be comfortable.
All except the blasted arthritis pain, which is very hard to control without any NSAIDS. I can see that the one front wrist is really bothering her.


----------



## cgriffin

It is so hard to see them get old.
I am keeping your Tiny in my thoughts. I am keeping my fingers crossed that she will continue to eat for you.


----------



## Claudia M

I hope Tiny is continuing to eat and is enjoying Tito's B-day today. 
Yesterday I followed my own advice and had a huge Caesar salad with chicken and croutons and cheese for dinner. I got hungry again around midnight since I shared most of my salad with Rose. DH thought an intruder was in the house only to come in the kitchen and find me and Rose at the table splitting honey on bagel. 
Everything the vet prescribes I check side-effects and interactions with other meds and supplements. Not because the vet doesn't know but because unless he has a list of what we give everyday he would not know.


----------



## hubbub

Knowing that Tiny's eating lifted my spirit this morning  I don't *enjoy* feeding by hand, but have had to do it on occasion. Once I tried it with a disposable glove on - Hannah wouldn't have any part of it. Silly girl - but whatever it takes to keep them comfortable.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy Tiny is eating and looking better. Thanks for the info about the tramadol and Sam-e.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has apparently decided she now wants to be hand-fed. Ah well, I'm glad I still have her around to hand feed!
> She ate a *decent* breakfast, this time I actually measured what I gave her because I don't want to be trying so hard to feed her that I'm overstuffing her, either! She had 1/2 cup of shredded chicken (150 cal), 3 pill pockets (90 cal), 2 ounces chicken cold cuts (60 cal?), 1/4 hot dog, 1 chunk of cheese, and a few treats (about 70 calories total). So she's good at about 370 calories already today. All of it hand-fed. Hand feeding the shredded chicken wasn't real amusing.
> *Her eyes look a bit better, she doesn't have that "sick" look now. *
> What we're doing is working! I know it won't *change* the outcome, but at least she seems to be comfortable.
> All except the blasted arthritis pain, which is very hard to control without any NSAIDS. I can see that the one front wrist is really bothering her.


This makes me happy. I know that look. But it sounds like she is clearly feeling better. And thanks to you, she is getting a good amount of food. (By the way, if you think the chicken wasn't amusing, don't try tuna. My fingers smelled for 24 hours! Though, I can tell you, tuna was a BIG hit over here. Her tummy didn't like it, but she did. If it doesn't give Tiny the runs like it did Tee, she might enjoy it, too). If it was even possible, I felt like hand feeding Tesia made our bond even stronger. I felt like she knew I was trying to help her. Those days after her big surgery and the big infection, she was so tired. I think she was so grateful she didn't need to get up. I'm sure Tiny is so happy to have you helping her. 

And I feel your pain about the lack of an NSAID. That was one of the hardest things for me, too. Tesia had arthritis in her two front ankles (wrists, I guess, is more accurate), and though she wasn't limping, I knew she was feeling the effect of losing the Deramaxx. The Tramadol is probably helping Tiny's pain, even if it's not helping the inflammation (were you able to get pills into those Pill Pockets?). My vet suggested icing her ankles at one point, too, to help the inflammation. Tee wasn't really fond of that, so I didn't push it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny ate a good lunch today, an entire can of tuna (in water of course), about 1 ounce of pot roast (my dinner for tonight, LOL), 1/2 cup cooked carrots, and a slice of cheese. So that's close to another 300 calories. AND I didn't have to hand feed it to her, she actually ate it herself.
One of the antibiotics Tiny is on for her liver is metronidazole, and it seems to be <<knock wood>> keeping her from getting the runs from all the unusual stuff she's eating. Her poops have been infrequent, but fine. 
Has anyone tried wrapping their dog's wrist(s) with an Ace bandage? I thought that might help her instead of drugs? She doesn't really want anything to do with icing the wrist.
For dinner tonight she has a grilled hamburger pattie (4 ounces) and a hard boiled egg, plus 3 more pill pockets *hopefully*. I think she'll eat both the burger and the egg.


----------



## jealous1

Have you tried lasering or chiropractic adjustment therapy with Tiny? Our Mike came to us at ~11 years of age and while chasing a ball (obsessively), he came up limping.  When my vet went over him she saw that he had terrible wrists and we started lasering and adjusting--it really helped him a lot. Ms. Susie came to us at ~13 with basically no left hip joint and lower spinal issues. Between the lasering, chiropractic adjustments, and adequan, she is doing great. A cousin stopped by yesterday who hadn't seen her in over a year and we went for a walk with all of the dogs and she couldn't believe Ms. Susie was the same dog.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's quite a regiment of food Barb...you must feel like a short order cook. I'm so glad to hear she's eating so well. I was going to ask about her stools with this wide variety of food she's getting but thankfully it sounds like it hasn't been a problem. Atta girl Tiny.

Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny gets adequan injections once a week, and we have been doing acupuncture on her for about 9 months or so. It really helped a lot, but I think she has now gotten to the point where the pain outweighs the gain, as she finds it very very stressful (unlike Toby, who loved his treatments!). 
I was thinking about laser, though, and I'm glad to hear that Mike and Susie did well with it. I need to ask my vet about it when we go for our follow-up blood work and visit on March 20th (Tiny's birthday!).


----------



## MikaTallulah

I hope Tiny eats everything tonight and then steal food from others!

Good luck on the 20th!


----------



## Thalie

So glad to see Miss Tiny is eating well (I would too with such offerings; skip the Pill pockets for me). 

Do you think she would agree to wear something like this ( Therapaw's Carpo-Flex Sports Wrap for Dogs ) to help stabilize her wrists ?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Funny you should mention those, I was just looking at that online today. I thought maybe I should wrap her wrist with an ace bandage, see how she tolerates that. If she's open to the idea, then maybe go ahead and order one of these. They look interesting.



Thalie said:


> So glad to see Miss Tiny is eating well (I would too with such offerings; skip the Pill pockets for me).
> 
> Do you think she would agree to wear something like this ( Therapaw's Carpo-Flex Sports Wrap for Dogs ) to help stabilize her wrists ?


----------



## SandyK

Looks like Tiny is eating good. So very glad for her and you!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper loved peanut butter. I'd put it in his kong and freeze it for a longer lasting treat and also put some on the pill pockets. I don't know if you've tried that or if it would be bad for Tiny.

Hugs and love being sent to you guys.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do think there's a relationship with the tramadol. I gave her one yesterday evening, which I don't usually do, and this morning I had a very, very hard time getting her to eat anything. She turned her nose up at the shredded chicken. Was "iffy" about a slice of cheese. I did get her to eat about 2 ounces of pot roast (thank Heavens for leftovers!) and some turkey and beef cold cuts. Dog has expensive taste.
I am concerned that I am not managing her pain very well. Since she's been off rimadyl, she seems like she's in a lot more pain. I don't want to give her rimadyl, but I don't really know how to help her. The tramadol seems to make her already fragile appetite worse. And I think she needs some sort of anti-inflammatory, not just a pain killer (tramadol is strictly a pain killer).


----------



## Ljilly28

When my Joplin was 15, I snuck a tiny bit of kitty food into him for the calories. I think bc he spent time in his life trying to shoplift it, it had cache to him beyond taste.

I hope Miss Tiny is interested in all the good ideas for eating.


----------



## Ljilly28

I had to also take Finn off tramadol bc it makes him drooly and sick. My human friend Teri took some, and she threw up. Finn does take rimadyl with no issues and then he takes Gabapentin for pain. 

Can Tiny wear a fentanyl patch?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny *used to* love peanut butter. Now she's kind of iffy with it. I think maybe she suspects it might have pills in it.
This morning I had to resort to jamming her pills down her throat, something I'd really rather not do if I can help it.



coppers-mom said:


> Copper loved peanut butter. I'd put it in his kong and freeze it for a longer lasting treat and also put some on the pill pockets. I don't know if you've tried that or if it would be bad for Tiny.
> 
> Hugs and love being sent to you guys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I'm not sure just how you can get it into Tiny, but tumeric has powerful anti-inflammatory properties that might help her arthritis. Also tart cherry has those properties and I thought I saw that in capsules recently. Is she able to take the anti-inflammatory dose of omega 3s without other side effects? 

One thing I noticed with Toby, who has a ravenous appetite 24/7, he is hungrier after I give him his twice monthly cobalamin dose. His vet said it's used to stimulate appetites and increase energy in elderly people, so maybe it does the same for senior dogs. 

Sending you lots of good wishes to help her eat today.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I do think there's a relationship with the tramadol. I gave her one yesterday evening, which I don't usually do, and this morning I had a very, very hard time getting her to eat anything. She turned her nose up at the shredded chicken. Was "iffy" about a slice of cheese. I did get her to eat about 2 ounces of pot roast (thank Heavens for leftovers!) and some turkey and beef cold cuts. Dog has expensive taste.
> I am concerned that I am not managing her pain very well. Since she's been off rimadyl, she seems like she's in a lot more pain. I don't want to give her rimadyl, but I don't really know how to help her. The tramadol seems to make her already fragile appetite worse. And I think she needs some sort of anti-inflammatory, not just a pain killer (tramadol is strictly a pain killer).


Barb: What anti-inlammatory doe the vet recommend?
Why did Tiny go off Rimadyl?

I'm with you that it is important to keep her pain free.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Jill, I hadn't thought of cat food, what a great idea. Most dogs LOVE cat food. Adding it to my shopping list!
Hadn't thought of gabapentin, either. Toby couldn't take it. But Toby couldn't take pretty much anything. Same with the patch, never tried it on Tiny.
Anne, to be honest I don't want to add any more pills of any kind if I can help it. It's a huge battle to get the ones she *must* have into her (the antibiotics, anti-nausea, and tramadol) twice a day. I can't imagine adding any. I've even stopped the milk thistle because it's 2 more pills that I have to figure out how to get into her.
Karen, we stopped the rimadyl because her liver enzymes are high, and her hemoglobin was a bit low. So the vet thought some of it might be from the rimadyl. However, she has taken a low dose of it for a long time without problems so we really don't know. 
I am quite concerned about her quality of life versus her quantity of life. I'd rather have her live another month relatively pain free than 6 more in pain. And right now, I do think her back end (hips? legs?) is hurting her, as well as one front wrist.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I used to pull apart the milk thistle capsules and sprinkle it on Tuckers food thereby negating hiding another pill. He never knew it


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gosh, poor dear Tiny....I hope you can find something to help the pain and not add to her problems. Wish I could help but I have no experience with this....hugs and prayers for Ms. Tiny.


----------



## GoldenMum

Barb, Does she take the tramadol with food, it can cause stomach upset without food. Clyde cannot take Rimadyl either, (pancreatitis), his Gabapentin does help him. He also gets laser therapy, and Adequan injections....they definitely help his arthritis


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, yes, she does take the tramadol with food. 

At lunch time today I raced out to the store and bought the stuff to make satin balls. I will make them tomorrow.

Then I came back, and sliced some nice rare steak (leftover) thin and made myself a lovely steak sandwich. Guess who got up and came over, nudging me....begging for the steak....

*sigh* It's not the first time I've eaten just bread and butter for lunch.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Steve, I tried that with the milk thistle on cottage cheese.
Now she won't touch cottage cheese.


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> Steve, I tried that with the milk thistle on cottage cheese.
> Now she won't touch cottage cheese.


Tiny is too smart for her own good. Glad she ate steak though!


----------



## Claudia M

I had to stick the pills in Troopies throat for the last year or so. He was too smart for his own good. We tried the opening the pills in the peanutbutter, cheese, hamburger.... even did it while he was not in the kitchen. That nose was just too good for me. 
One good thing about the nasty phenobarbital was that it was so nasty it made him eat afterwards. At one point I started pouring a little honey on his food. He loved Honey. 

If you are cooking chicken or fish I would add turmeric to the cooking. Not only it is anti-inflammatory as Dallas-Gold suggested but it also helps detox the liver. Just don't store the food in plastic containers or they will turn completely yellow.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I do think there's a relationship with the tramadol. I gave her one yesterday evening, which I don't usually do, and this morning I had a very, very hard time getting her to eat anything. She turned her nose up at the shredded chicken. Was "iffy" about a slice of cheese. I did get her to eat about 2 ounces of pot roast (thank Heavens for leftovers!) and some turkey and beef cold cuts. Dog has expensive taste.
> I am concerned that I am not managing her pain very well. Since she's been off rimadyl, she seems like she's in a lot more pain. I don't want to give her rimadyl, but I don't really know how to help her. The tramadol seems to make her already fragile appetite worse. And I think she needs some sort of anti-inflammatory, not just a pain killer (tramadol is strictly a pain killer).


If she can take an NSAID, there are a few different options, and they definitely help bring down the inflammation. But I am thinking an NSAID does not go with a sick liver. 

There was a pain killer my vet gave Tesia by injection that she was going to give me to take home. Not an NSAID. Very simple injection. I can't remember what it was called - but if an injeciton is an option, I'd take it - so much easier than trying to get a pill in. And works a bit faster. 

The other option my vet had mentioned when we thought Tee was going to come home was a patch. They would need to shave the area where you put it, but it is like a steady, slow release of painkiller.


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, yes, she does take the tramadol with food.
> 
> At lunch time today I raced out to the store and bought the stuff to make satin balls. I will make them tomorrow.
> 
> Then I came back, and sliced some nice rare steak (leftover) thin and made myself a lovely steak sandwich. Guess who got up and came over, nudging me....begging for the steak....
> 
> *sigh* It's not the first time I've eaten just bread and butter for lunch.


 
Had a definite chuckle reading this one! I remember doing the same thing before for Max and Di, when they weren't eating their food. You are a wonderful Mommy and Tiny knows that! She has Mommy's number!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs;2331178
*sigh* It's not the first time I've eaten just bread and butter for lunch.[/QUOTE said:


> and I'll bet you grinned the whole time you ate your bread and butter.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yep, smiling ear to ear that she wanted my steak!


----------



## Ljilly28

Awwww, that is so nice that you gave her your steak, and ate bread& butter!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Barb my bridge girl Sammie loved steak...I was going through something similar with her and the picky eating thing...just trying to get food into her. I remember barbecuing a steak one afternoon and all of a sudden there was Sammie sitting by the barbecue, ears up and waiting. Of course I gave her most of the steak which she put away in minutes. Off to the market and loaded up on steak...that wonderful feeling you get when you see that appetite return is worth all the money in the world. . I'm glad to see Tiny enjoyed her steak!


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Then I came back, and sliced some nice rare steak (leftover) thin and made myself a lovely steak sandwich. Guess who got up and came over, nudging me....begging for the steak....
> 
> *sigh* It's not the first time I've eaten just bread and butter for lunch.


Knowing you, that was the high point of your day and you would go buy another steak for her in a heartbeat. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, after reading your post I want steak!


----------



## TheZ's

So glad you were able to give Tiny a lunch she could enjoy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Tiny enjoyed some steak for her lunch


----------



## love never dies

Way To Go Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Apparently *we* no longer want shredded chicken. Also *we* are wise to pill pockets now. *We* carefully sniff every piece of offered food to be certain there are no pills in it. *We* are not happy when our pills get jammed down our throat. Of course this happens right after I order 6 more bags of pill pockets on Amazon. Ah well, maybe she'll eat them as treats. Lots of calories in them.
So this morning's breakfast was a nice big slice of leftover pork roast, and a piece of bread soaked in the pan drippings from said pork roast. A good start to the day.
Hot dog buns, Hawaiian bread, do not work. However, if they are soaked in pan drippings she will eat them. 
I scoured the store yesterday for things she will eat. I am trying to get 1 red meat meal, 1 chicken meal, and 1 fish meal per day into her. So I bought some canned salmon, some sardines (in spring water, no salt added), some pollock filets, and some fish sticks. I thought the breading on the fish sticks might be interesting for her. We will see. I also bought a couple of cans of cat food "for emergency use".
The red meat meal is *hopefully* going to be my altered version of the satin balls, which are in the oven right now. I left out the oil, left out the molasses (she seems to want only meat right now, I was afraid the sweet taste would turn her off), used slightly leaner meat (80/20) and I'm baking them rather than giving them to her raw. They smell pretty good. If she doesn't eat them, I probably will  .
The chicken, well, that might prove to be a challenge.
Oh, and 1 hard boiled egg and a slice of cheese per day.
On another note, I think she might be starting to retain fluid, which happens in liver failure and will be very bad news. But I can't really tell. We don't go to the vet for a week. 
She runs out of Cerenia (anti-nausea) tomorrow. Hopefully it won't matter.
But yesterday and today her attitude has been great.


----------



## Bob Dylan

**WE** it takes two and you are such a good MOM. 

Glad her attitude is upbeat! Give her HUGS from us!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Tiny is so lucky to have a gourmet cook.  hope you both have a good day. Hugs!


----------



## MercyMom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anyone want a whole bunch of satin balls???
Tiny will have NOTHING to do with them.


----------



## Claudia M

I am sure Tito would be more than glad to help!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito is getting weighed this morning....I suspect he's packed on a pound or so since he's cleaning up after Tiny these days!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

hotel4dogs said:


> Anyone want a whole bunch of satin balls???
> Tiny will have NOTHING to do with them.


Oh no! Did you try one...?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I am sorry the satin balls did not work.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> She runs out of Cerenia (anti-nausea) tomorrow.


I somehow missed that Tiny was taking Cerenia. When Hannah was on Cerenia, it helped a bit with her post-chemo nausea, but it suppressed her appetite tremendously. When the vet added Ondansetron as a counter, it turned things around for us. I checked later and appetite suppression was listed as a side effect of Cerenia. Fingers, toes and paws crossed that dropping the Cerenia might help her appetite improve a bit. :crossfing

Also, maybe you could drizzle some of the pan drippings over the satin balls?


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> Apparently *we* no longer want shredded chicken. Also *we* are wise to pill pockets now. *We* carefully sniff every piece of offered food to be certain there are no pills in it. *We* are not happy when our pills get jammed down our throat. Of course this happens right after I order 6 more bags of pill pockets on Amazon. Ah well, maybe she'll eat them as treats. Lots of calories in them.
> So this morning's breakfast was a nice big slice of leftover pork roast, and a piece of bread soaked in the pan drippings from said pork roast. A good start to the day.
> Hot dog buns, Hawaiian bread, do not work. However, if they are soaked in pan drippings she will eat them.
> I scoured the store yesterday for things she will eat. I am trying to get 1 red meat meal, 1 chicken meal, and 1 fish meal per day into her. So I bought some canned salmon, some sardines (in spring water, no salt added), some pollock filets, and some fish sticks. I thought the breading on the fish sticks might be interesting for her. We will see. I also bought a couple of cans of cat food "for emergency use".
> The red meat meal is *hopefully* going to be my altered version of the satin balls, which are in the oven right now. I left out the oil, left out the molasses (she seems to want only meat right now, I was afraid the sweet taste would turn her off), used slightly leaner meat (80/20) and I'm baking them rather than giving them to her raw. They smell pretty good. If she doesn't eat them, I probably will  .
> The chicken, well, that might prove to be a challenge.
> Oh, and 1 hard boiled egg and a slice of cheese per day.
> On another note, I think she might be starting to retain fluid, which happens in liver failure and will be very bad news. But I can't really tell. We don't go to the vet for a week.
> She runs out of Cerenia (anti-nausea) tomorrow. Hopefully it won't matter.
> But yesterday and today her attitude has been great.



Well, she _is _a queen, you know, so the royal "we" is certainly appropirate.! 

Glad she's eating! Perhaps the pills would go down in a pocket of bread soaked in pan drippings... Hmmmm. I think I want to eat at your house.


----------



## Ljilly28

Hoping Tiny eats some Satin Balls tonight.


----------



## swishywagga

Good girl Tiny, sending big hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I did try the satin balls....they're, well, only okay. I tasted the oatmeal more than the meat, I think, and maybe that's her issue.
She ate a little piece of one tonight. Then refused any more. But wanted broccoli and mushrooms.
Talked to my vet tonight, he said to stop the Cerenia and see what happens. We're going in next Wednesday for a follow up blood test. I agreed to have an ultrasound done at that time, because he was just at an educational seminar and feels comfortable doing it himself in the office, so it won't stress her. Also going to do a laser therapy then on her front wrist and see if it helps.
She was trying to get Tito to play tonight. A lovely, bittersweet moment for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sorry about the satin balls - but I'm holding on to the fact that her spirits are good and that she IS still eating. How lucky is she to have you. You have a good variety. I hope she finds something she loves. For a full day, at least.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It sounds like Tiny took lessons in pickiness from HRH, doesn't it.

Things to try, if you haven't: turkey, lamb, wild game (rabbit, venison), wild fowl (duck, goose, pheasant). Some places that keep foods for dogs with protein allergies keep these. If you need to get the fat out, maybe you could simmer them in water and drain off the fat, then use the broth to flavor something. When Sabrina was fighting kidney disease, I used to mix chicken broth into water to get her to drink more and help flush her kidneys.

Holding you and Tiny in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Candles*

Barb, when you're so tired that you think you just can't do another thing, remember to look here for more support: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/152554-candles-prayers-tiny-barb.html.


----------



## GoldenMum

Barb, I am so sorry the satin balls didn't work for Miss Tiny. I hope your vet can figure this out. Wishing you and Tiny many more lovely moments.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That's a great idea to try the game meats, they probably have a strong smell and she will like that. Also, variety seems to matter to her right now. 
I did give her some roasted turkey thigh, and that was a big hit. That was a couple of days ago, and she changes from day to day so having a variety of things to offer seems to be the best plan. My refrigerator, cabinets, and freezer are full of "Tiny's Food" right now. Shredded chicken, satin balls (haven't given up all hope yet), cooked hamburgers, pork chops, hard boiled eggs, pollock, hot dogs, liverwurst, kizska, tuna, sardines, canned salmon, fish sticks, cheese, and probably a few others I'm forgetting. Oh and leftover pot roast. And lots of Oscar Meyer "selects" deli fresh coldcuts. So when she turns her nose up at something, I am able to quickly grab something else and try it. 
My vet was totally dumbfounded today when I told him she turned her nose up at shredded chicken, but ate broccoli, mushrooms, and lettuce. He said that makes NO sense at all. I said that nothing my dogs do ever seems to make sense.




GoldensGirl said:


> It sounds like Tiny took lessons in pickiness from HRH, doesn't it.
> 
> Things to try, if you haven't: turkey, lamb, wild game (rabbit, venison), wild fowl (duck, goose, pheasant). Some places that keep foods for dogs with protein allergies keep these. If you need to get the fat out, maybe you could simmer them in water and drain off the fat, then use the broth to flavor something. When Sabrina was fighting kidney disease, I used to mix chicken broth into water to get her to drink more and help flush her kidneys.
> 
> Holding you and Tiny in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

My description of Tiny today....
"I feel fine, Mom, I just don't feel much like eating".


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh and.....
We're celebrating some birthdays here this weekend. We're having a lovely roast leg of lamb.
I wonder how disappointed some humans are going to be when there's no gravy because the drippings have been *diverted*


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sounds like you may need another refrigerator soon Barb...either that or you could invite Woody & me over for a night or two...I'm sure we could help out...leg of lamb...yummm! Glad to hear she's upbeat...sure beats the alternative! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers that tomorrow brings a healthy appetite for Tiny!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I think Tiny is trying to tell you to open a restaurant specializing in meat dishes!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping that you and Tiny have a good day... Hugs for both!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Praying for Tiny, Barb.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This morning for the first time Tiny's poop was a little loose. Considering all the stuff she's been eating that she's not used to, I'm amazed she hasn't had serious issues. Must be the metronidazole.
She is *hungry* today. Only for certain things, like ground beef, but showing an interest in eating it, not being coaxed to eat. 
My vet said she needs 900 calories a day. I'm certain I'm getting at least that into her. So far today she had for breakfast 4 ounces ground beef (300 cal), 1 ounce cold cuts (60 cal), 3 pill pockets (90 cal), and a few treats (50 cal). Just now for lunch she had 4 ounces pollock (100 cal), 1 hard boiled egg (80 cal), 1 pupperoni stick (25 cal), and 1/2 sweet potato (60 cal). So she's well into her 900 calories already, and we have dinner to go yet!
Today is the best day she's had in almost 2 weeks. It is the power of the candles and prayers from the forum. There's no other explanation.


----------



## Claudia M

Way to go TINY BABY! 

Is she off the Cerenia yet!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad Tiny is having a good day - I know that means you are too.

I got quite a laugh from the laundry list of Tiny's food today. You're a great Mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

So glad that Tiny ate!


----------



## GoldenMum

You go Girl, (you too Barb)!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've been giving her the Cerenia at about 2:00 p.m. every day, today is the first day that I didn't give it to her. She ate a good dinner (1 pork chop, a big dish of cooked carrots, some broccoli, 3 pill pockets, and some cold cuts) but now she is drooling a little so I am nervous....I do have one dose left. I decided to stop giving it to her while I still have one, just in case.
She seemed to be looking for more food after dinner!! I offered her some dog food, she pretty much laughed and walked away.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, by any chance did you start her on a probiotic? That can cause loose stools in some dogs. 

I'm glad she's adding some veggies into her dietary plan.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Not yet, Anne, although I do plan to. I want to talk to my vet about it first. I can't see any reason why not, but I'd like to run it past him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Not yet, Anne, although I do plan to. I want to talk to my vet about it first. I can't see any reason why not, but I'd like to run it past him.


I know a lot of dogs take probiotics to help with soft stools, but my experience has been the opposite with Toby. You are wise to run it by your vet first!


----------



## love never dies

Sending prayers and hugs for Tiny and you.


----------



## nolefan

Just checking in here on Tiny to see how she's doing this morning, just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you all


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been giving her the Cerenia at about 2:00 p.m. every day, today is the first day that I didn't give it to her. She ate a good dinner (1 pork chop, a big dish of cooked carrots, some broccoli, 3 pill pockets, and some cold cuts) but now she is drooling a little so I am nervous....I do have one dose left. I decided to stop giving it to her while I still have one, just in case.
> She seemed to be looking for more food after dinner!! I offered her some dog food, she pretty much laughed and walked away.


I hope Tiny continues to be more interested in food day by day. It took Hannah about 36 hours after the last dose of Cerenia to be more interested in food. She wass then "suspicious" of her food for about a week beyond that. 

You might ask your vet about Ondansetron if she still seems nauseated. It's both anti-nausea and an appetite stimulant.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Sounds like Tiny had a great appetite yesterday!
Praying for her and you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Tiny is having another good day! Hugs!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in for an update on Tiny. I hope she had a good day.


----------



## Claudia M

I hope Tiny had yesterday's appetite all day today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

This forum is so very special, all the good thoughts and kind wishes mean so much to me. Tiny has had another good day, her first full day without the Cerenia. She ate quite well today, all people food, but still quite well. She didn't quite finish her dinner of shredded chicken, gravy, and carrots but did almost did. And it was chicken, which 2 days ago she wouldn't touch at all. 
I cooked her some Gorton's fish sticks to try tomorrow.
She seems to feel very good. Happy, alert, and her normal self. 
At this point, I am curious to see what her liver enzymes look like. I feel like perhaps they have improved.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear Tiny is doing better! Keep it up sweetie x


----------



## hubbub

Tiny's appetite must be contagious - - I'm SOOO hungry


----------



## love never dies

The most important for Tiny: _*feel very good. Happy, alert, and her normal self*_


----------



## MikaTallulah

Keep Eating Tiny and STOP worrying Mommy!


----------



## dborgers

> I tried the prescription canned food. Tiny sniffed it, said "seriously?????" (in body language), and walked away.
> So I got out the cheap pedigree that she's been eating. Sniffed that...."do you think I'm going to fall for THIS trick?" and walked away.
> On to Pro Plan canned food. She decided that THAT's what she had a taste for this morning, and she ate *okay*. She ate about 1/2 cup kibble and 1/2 can of canned food.
> Now we're also having an issue with the pills. She spits out everything I try to hide them in. Since we've added the antibiotics, she is supposed to get 5 pills total, twice a day. <<sigh>>.


Barb, boy oh boy can I relate  Andy's tastes seem to change several times a week as far as 'dog' food goes. 

He also sniffs each and every hand fed bite in case there might be pills in them. He was taking 14 pills a day at one point in time, currently down to 5. I finally got him to take them two ways:

- Take two 1/4" thick slices of room temperature cheddar cheese, put the pills in between the slices and smash them together. 

- Top a Ritz or similar cracker with peanut butter and hide the pills in the PB

Andy has also had issues with his right ankle. No one could really find anything wrong with it, but it was swollen. Healed up slowly over about 3 or 4 weeks. He has arthritis, so 20mg of Prednisone every other day and Gylcoflex III supplements every day are all we can do about that since, like Tiny, Andy cannot take NSAIDs. Now he's quit wanting to eat the Gycloflex III joint supplement (liver flavored), so we've ordered a liquid with the same ingredients in it.

Having taken care of a couple senior human family members over the years, I've seen finickiness like Tiny and Andy display from them. When he goes a day or two without eating at all is when I start worrying and head to the vet.

All the best  We'll be rooting for ya


----------



## Thalie

Aaah, that is such good news. Tiny has good taste, people food is good food. 

As far as the meds she has to take, I know that FosterSmith (Drs. Foster & Smith -- Alphabetized Listing of Pharmacy Products) is a certifed compounding pharmacy (there are other ones). It is my understanding that it means they can not only dispense the medication in the appropriate dosage but also add "taste" or change the dispensation method (solid, liquid, chew) in some way for some products. They might be able to make things more palatable for Tiny or easier to dispense.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that sweet Tiny is eating and acting well! Praying it continues!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm happy to read your good report on Tiny and hope she continues to eat. 

I second the idea of a compounding pharmacy to combine things and hopefully find a flavor she will tolerate more than a day or so. 

I hope today is extra special for you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Hoping Tiny feels like the fish sticks today!
Eat, Tiny and don't worry your Mom!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great way to start off my morning with the good news on Tiny. When do you go back to have her liver enzymes checked again? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Hoping for another good day and wonderful weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs

At the risk of sounding repetitive, thanks so much for the good wishes and the words of encouragement. They mean so much to me. I think this forum is the only thing that got me through losing HRH Toby without losing my mind, too, and now the support with Tiny helps more than you can know.
Hubbub, you make me laugh, my appetite is fine, too! Tito is gaining weight because of Tiny. She drops stuff on the floor (more like spits it out) and Tito is right there to pick it up for me. I've had to cut his food back!! 
Danny, I can't imagine trying to get 14 pills at once into Tiny! I have a hard enough time with 4. What is working *for now* (she's totally figured out the pill pocket thing) is rolling the pill up in a slice of cold cuts, folding it in half, and giving it to her immediately followed by a chuck of beef or pork. That *sort of* works, about 1/4 of the time she still manages to spit out the pill. So about 1 in 4 is getting jammed down her throat.
Hoping she likes the fish sticks today!! If not, well, I don't have anything special here for my lunch, LOL. 
Dallas Gold, thanks for the special day wishes .
We go back for a liver enzyme re-check, and an ultrasound, on Wednesday. Wednesday is a very important day, Tiny turns 16 on Wednesday. That reminds me, I must think of something to bring to the vet clinic that morning!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning, sounds like you have everything in control! (for now)
Tiny is doing remarkably well for 16, Thanks to her Mom.

Have A Great Day & Weekend!


----------



## MercyMom

hotel4dogs said:


> This forum is so very special, all the good thoughts and kind wishes mean so much to me. Tiny has had another good day, her first full day without the Cerenia. She ate quite well today, all people food, but still quite well. She didn't quite finish her dinner of shredded chicken, gravy, and carrots but did almost did. And it was chicken, which 2 days ago she wouldn't touch at all.
> I cooked her some Gorton's fish sticks to try tomorrow.
> She seems to feel very good. Happy, alert, and her normal self.
> At this point, I am curious to see what her liver enzymes look like. I feel like perhaps they have improved.


That is so good to hear.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hope Tiny enjoyed her fish sticks today and hope Wednesday's vet appointment yields positive news.

Early birthday wishes for Tiny from Fiona!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ha ha, love the photo of Fiona!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to read that Tiny is doing well and sending lots of positive thoughts her way for Wednesday. Party on the forum wil definitely be needed for her sweet 16th


----------



## dborgers

> Danny, I can't imagine trying to get 14 pills at once into Tiny! I have a hard enough time with 4. What is working *for now* (she's totally figured out the pill pocket thing) is rolling the pill up in a slice of cold cuts, folding it in half, and giving it to her immediately followed by a chuck of beef or pork. That *sort of* works, about 1/4 of the time she still manages to spit out the pill. So about 1 in 4 is getting jammed down her throat.


If she's like Andy she's learned how to chew the cold cuts from around the pills. Who said 'old dogs can't learn new tricks'? WRONG!! LOL

Ah, they add much laughter to our lives, don't they?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Are there sticky things you could bury pills in to get Tiny to swallow them? I'm thinking of peanut butter, cream cheese, Cheese Whiz, maybe even cookie dough.


----------



## dborgers

Barb, would the 'cheese trick' work? I slice two 1/4" thick slices of cheddar cheese, put the pills between them, them smoosh it together on the counter. Andy sniffs and sniffs, but can't smell the pills through the cheese. Maybe that'll work?

How wonderful you will be celebrating 16 years on Wednesday. Wow!! I'll be at the party


----------



## KathyL

Sending positive thoughts and prayers over for Tiny. Keep telling her she has a big day coming up with lots of treats and fun.

I'm sure you've tried just about everything for the pills, but what always worked for me was putting them in a chunk of liver sausage or cream cheese. But my goldens never checked for pills.

She sure does look good for a few days shy of 16!


----------



## hotel4dogs

We've done 3 different flavors of pill pockets. Cream cheese, liverwurst, peanut butter, hotdogs, sliced cheese, meatballs. She is very, very good at sorting out the pills no matter what they're wrapped in.
The cold cuts are working *for now*, but it's only a matter of time. I am using the deli thin sliced ones, I lay 2 slices on the counter for each pill, plus 2 "blank" slices for each pill. Roll the pill up in both slices (think, burrito) and then offer it to her with a "blank" right behind it. 
Everything I give her she cautiously sniffs. 
Brat.

edit to add....one thing that I *think* might be helping (take note Danny!) is I take the pills out of the bottle at least 8 hours in advance and leave them on a dish on the kitchen counter to air out. When I open the bottles, the smell is very strong, even I find it offensive. But I'm thinking that taking out just the pills I need and leaving them to air might be taking at least some of the strong smell out of them.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, glad to hear your senior sweetie is holding her own. Finn's taking some nasty-tasting (or so he claims)pain meds at the moment, and a fat slice of very ripe banana with the pills pushed into the middle seems to be working. I'm happy to celebrate Tiny's sweet sixteen with her


----------



## Thalie

I am so very glad to see today was a good day. We'll be with you on Wednesday to celebrate Tiny's birthday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a sweet 16 this will be. 16. I am just blown away by that. I will definitely be with you, celebrating in spirit, on Wednesday. 

Sounds like you are continuing to outsmart your crafty girl with those pills. She makes me laugh. I hope all the great care has helped get those liver enzymes down. Continued positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

She makes me laugh, too! Last night she was bonking Tito on the head with her paw because he wouldn't play with her. 
I think she should have been a Search and Rescue dog, her nose, even at 16, is amazing. She can find those darned pills in ANYTHING.


----------



## TheZ's

Glad to hear Tiny's holding her own and closing in on 16. I love the stories of her trying to get Tito to play. We need video!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Your go girl, Ms. Tiny, keep pawing away at Tito to play with you... Glad she is having another good day. Hugs.


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> We've done 3 different flavors of pill pockets. Cream cheese, liverwurst, peanut butter, hotdogs, sliced cheese, meatballs. She is very, very good at sorting out the pills no matter what they're wrapped in.
> The cold cuts are working *for now*, but it's only a matter of time. I am using the deli thin sliced ones, I lay 2 slices on the counter for each pill, plus 2 "blank" slices for each pill. Roll the pill up in both slices (think, burrito) and then offer it to her with a "blank" right behind it.
> Everything I give her she cautiously sniffs.
> Brat.
> 
> edit to add....one thing that I *think* might be helping (take note Danny!) is I take the pills out of the bottle at least 8 hours in advance and leave them on a dish on the kitchen counter to air out. When I open the bottles, the smell is very strong, even I find it offensive. But I'm thinking that taking out just the pills I need and leaving them to air might be taking at least some of the strong smell out of them.


She reminds me of my Tina, a little terrier I had growing up. She would famously not eat peas. So one day we played a trick on her. She loved gray and meat scarps (this was in the days when dogs were always given leftovers) so I filled her bowl with bits of meat and gravy and put in some peas, thinking it would all down as one. But nooooo... An hour later I came out to check her bowl, and there was a perfect pile of glistening peas... completely licked clean of any touch of gravy or meat... not a speck of anything she liked but every single pea was there in the bowl. Dogs are very funny!


----------



## Claudia M

way to go Tiny, you get Tito off his bu*t and make him play!


----------



## AmberSunrise

LOL - Tiny you just keep bonking Tito - he should play with you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay Tiny! Her special day is this week, right? Party time!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, March 20!
Right now she is in the bedroom barking at my husband, who is shaving in the bathroom. Apparently he is supposed to pay attention to HER, not the sink.


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, March 20!
> Right now she is in the bedroom barking at my husband, who is shaving in the bathroom. Apparently he is supposed to pay attention to HER, not the sink.


That's too funny!! Sounds like sweet Tiny, knows how to keep her family on their toes! Very glad to hear that she's doing better and looking forward to being sweet 16!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I got brave and tried some canned dog food today for lunch.
Only a golden can give you "the look" that says, "is this the joke of the day???" before haughtily walking away.


----------



## Bob Dylan

She probably wanted corn beef and cabbage. Happy St. Patty's Day Tiny!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in and happy to see Tiny is still expressing herself... Looking forward to her sweet 16 party! Hugs....


----------



## nolefan

How is Ms. Tiny today.... I hope she's had a good breakfast and is bugging Tito to play - thinking of you all


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny probably had more than anyone else today for breakfast!
She had 2 ounces turkey coldcuts (for pills), 4 ounces ground beef, 1/2 sweet potato, and some treats. She would have eaten more if I had given it to her. Of course, now she expects to be hand fed, but it's a small price to pay for still having her around.
We are getting freezing rain today, and I felt so bad for her. When I let her out first thing this morning to potty, she skidded down small ramp that DH built for her (1 step down to our patio) and fell flat on her face. Poor girl.
She seems fine, though.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny probably had more than anyone else today for breakfast!
> She had 2 ounces turkey coldcuts (for pills), 4 ounces ground beef, 1/2 sweet potato, and some treats. She would have eaten more if I had given it to her. Of course, now she expects to be hand fed, but it's a small price to pay for still having her around.
> We are getting freezing rain today, and I felt so bad for her. When I let her out first thing this morning to potty, she skidded down small ramp that DH built for her (1 step down to our patio) and fell flat on her face. Poor girl.
> She seems fine, though.


Oh, poor girl! Probably wounded her pride more than anything else. 

I totally agree about the hand feeding. It is well worth it. I always felt that Tee knew I was trying to help her when I tried to feed her by hand, and I always felt like she made an extra effort. And truly, you haven't lived until you have hand fed liverwurst, or canned dog food, or tuna. You have a pleasant reminder all day long, anytime your hands go anywhere near your nose. 

Kisses to the almost-birthday-girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've decided that tonight I'm going to take the hard-nosed approach about hand-feeding. I'm going to put her food in a bowl and walk away.
Now this is good food, mind you. It's ground beef (her current favorite) soaked in the drippings from our lamb roast on Saturday night, mixed with cooked carrots, her other favorite. 
I figure if she's well enough to beg for (human) food, she's well enough to eat it out of a bowl.
Now of course, I'm not saying what will happen if she walks away from it....but I'm betting everyone can guess  .


----------



## Bob Dylan

She is such a good girl. I think she will eat out of her bowl.


----------



## dborgers

I can so relate to the picky eating. Something we're going through as well. It's as though once they've tasted 'the good life' - people food, hand feeding - they don't want to go back. Tiny is lucky she has a mom who loves her so much to do what it takes to get food in her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

She did eat *most* of her dinner out of her bowl! She left a few carrots, just a couple, but otherwise ate it all. Another breakthru!!
She has had some really loose poop since I started her on the Actigall. I wish I knew if it's helping her liver, I'd stop it if not, but there's no way to tell. She seems to be doing so well I sure hate to change anything right now.
I went out tonight and bought her birthday headgear!


----------



## jealous1

Tiny, you go girl!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

hotel4dogs said:


> She did eat *most* of her dinner out of her bowl! She left a few carrots, just a couple, but otherwise ate it all. Another breakthru!!
> She has had some really loose poop since I started her on the Actigall. I wish I knew if it's helping her liver, I'd stop it if not, but there's no way to tell. She seems to be doing so well I sure hate to change anything right now.
> I went out tonight and bought her birthday headgear!


We'll definitely need a picture of that headgear!!! So glad to hear she's doing so well...she's soooooo lucky to have a mom like you!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think she should get a car for her birthday !!


----------



## PrincessDi

Claire's Friend said:


> I think she should get a car for her birthday !!


 That's so funny!! Tiny would look great in a red beamer!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

When Tiny and Toby were young, I had a red Porsche boxster. They would take turns riding around in it, top down, leather hat on, ears streaming in the wind. It was hilarious! 
As my muscle disease progressed, it got too hard for me to work the clutch, so now poor Tiny has to ride in a Porsche Cayenne S instead. She likes it, though, plenty of room to lie down!




PrincessDi said:


> That's so funny!! Tiny would look great in a red beamer!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Looking forward to seeing Tiny in her birthday head gear..;
Glad she did well eating again..


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOVE the photo!!! Made my day!



Claire's Friend said:


> I think she should get a car for her birthday !!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Random thoughts about tomorrow's ultrasound, just bouncing it off of my forum friends.
I initially said no to an ultrasound, because it won't change anything. I would have had to take her to the specialty center, where they would sedate and shave her, and it would be very stressful for her (and me). No matter what they saw, it really wouldn't change anything. I certainly wouldn't agree to a needle biopsy at this point.
Then my own vet went to a 3 day ultrasound continuing education seminar, and just came back and said he is totally comfortable doing it himself in his office (he does have the equipment). He said she could just lie on her side, relaxed, no sedation, with me next to her, he would only shave a small portion over her liver, and it would be very easy for her. He thought it would be good to know exactly what we are dealing with, because we might adjust or use different meds. depending on what he sees.
So I said okay, and scheduled it for tomorrow.
Now, I'm having second thoughts. She really is doing well in the past week or so. I am not sure I want to know? If the news is bad, will that just upset and depress me?
I realize she can't live forever. Very very few make it to 16, and especially not as mobile and well as she has been. So should I just carry on the way we are going now, or should I do the test to see what's *really* going on inside of her?


----------



## Claudia M

Barb, IMHO if it can be done without sedation and if you think that Tiny will lay down calmly I would certainly do it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I would probably do it but reschedule. A momentous occasion as a 16th birthday should bring no bad news. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to see that Tiny has recovered her appetite a bit.
> 
> Remember that injections of vitamin B-12 can help to stimulate appetite. It worked very quickly for Charlie when one of his seizure meds put him off food for a while. I think Dallas Gold keeps it around and has given it weekly to some of her dogs, so maybe she'll chime in about that.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts,
> Lucy


I am pretty sure we discussed this, but it may be in private messages....it works for Toby and it worked for Barkley when his holistic acupuncture vet gave it to him...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

GoldenCamper said:


> I would probably do it but reschedule. A momentous occasion as a 16th birthday should bring no bad news. Just my 2 cents.


I agree with Golden camper. Can you reschedule it so it is after her sweet 16th BD? That said, i think you should do it. We went thru the same thing with Max. For a week (maybe 2), I went back and forth about to do or not to do last July. We had done everything for him, but the US and Xrays. We had the ultra sound and xrays from top to bottom in April. I can definitely understand how you feel. We will all support you, regardless of what you decide-your decision will be what is best for Tiny! Keeping you both in our thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum

I agree with GC, I would reschedule, and spoil her rotten for her Bday. But I would want to know, as the "what ifs?" would drive me nuts. If if was as simple as adjusting meds, I'd be glad I did it.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I would probably hold off until after tomorrow - tomorrow should be cause for celebration and happiness 

The results of an ultrasound may change your options - treat where you might have given up, or gentle release when your heart is screaming no. And these options, IMHO, are not to be known on such a special occasion as her 16th birthday.

There is next week to make adjustments if needed for her medications.

BTW: anesthesia should not have to be part of an ultrasound.



hotel4dogs said:


> Random thoughts about tomorrow's ultrasound, just bouncing it off of my forum friends.
> I initially said no to an ultrasound, because it won't change anything. I would have had to take her to the specialty center, where they would sedate and shave her, and it would be very stressful for her (and me). No matter what they saw, it really wouldn't change anything. I certainly wouldn't agree to a needle biopsy at this point.
> Then my own vet went to a 3 day ultrasound continuing education seminar, and just came back and said he is totally comfortable doing it himself in his office (he does have the equipment). He said she could just lie on her side, relaxed, no sedation, with me next to her, he would only shave a small portion over her liver, and it would be very easy for her. He thought it would be good to know exactly what we are dealing with, because we might adjust or use different meds. depending on what he sees.
> So I said okay, and scheduled it for tomorrow.
> Now, I'm having second thoughts. She really is doing well in the past week or so. I am not sure I want to know? If the news is bad, will that just upset and depress me?
> I realize she can't live forever. Very very few make it to 16, and especially not as mobile and well as she has been. So should I just carry on the way we are going now, or should I do the test to see what's *really* going on inside of her?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I agree with others, let's celebrate this week and do US next week. Mine have never been sedated during ultasounds so if Tiny can can hers without, I think it can give you more information to make your decisions.


----------



## dborgers

I agree .. save the US (if you have it done) for another time. Tomorrow is Sweet Sixteen PARTY TIME 

PS - We've never had a dog sedated for an US.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the advice and comments. I think I will decide tomorrow, while I'm there, whether or not to do it. I will just see how I feel about it.
She is doing so well right now. I'm just hanging on to that and enjoying it.
She had a great dinner tonight, and ate it out of her bowl. She had 1 satin ball (4 ounces), yes, the infamous satin balls that she wouldn't even consider a week ago. I admit to having soaked it in lamb drippings, but still. And she ate a nice dish of cooked carrots with it.
I can't ask for anything better right now. She was looking for treats right after she ate, too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad that Tiny ate so much for you tonight. She must be feeling better. It's a tough call as to what to do. I kind of agree with everyone on waiting but then you will know if it's the right time to do it tomorrow or wait once you get there. Can't wait for the bday party tomorrow!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Happy (16) birthday tiny!*









Hope you have a GREAT day!!! Hugs from me and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner & Honey!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sixteen years old...WOW!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY!!!*

Enjoy your very special day and give your mom a big wet kiss...she deserves a lot of the credit.

Pete & Woody


----------



## AmberSunrise

Happy Birthday Tiny


----------



## hockeybelle31

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:Happy Birthday Tiny!!! Sweet 16 indeed! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

:banana:Happy Birthday 16th Birthday, Tiny!:You_Rock_


----------



## nolefan

Happy SWEET 16 to Tiny! I love this and can't wait to see her birthday photos!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Happy Sweet 16, Tiny!!
Your Mom loves you so!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy Birthday to my Tiny Girl!!!
I can't believe it's been 16 years, but yet it also seems like she has been in my life forever. Tiny was my first dog of my own, and she and I learned so much from each other. 
So far her day has started off well, she had a great breakfast of lunchmeat and a hamburger pattie, a little liverwurst, and some treats. For the first time in at least 2 weeks she was actually pestering me to get her breakfast ready for her!!!
Off to the vet soon. Hoping for good news!


----------



## mainegirl

She looks like a diva!!!!!!! Happppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyy
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenMum

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY!!! Keep workin it girl!


----------



## PrincessDi

Happy sweet 16 Tiny!! Wishing you a day that is full of all the things that you love!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

May all your wishes come true today Tiny! Give Tito extra bonks on his head with your paw today


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Happy Birthday to my Tiny Girl!!!
> I can't believe it's been 16 years, but yet it also seems like she has been in my life forever. Tiny was my first dog of my own, and she and I learned so much from each other.
> So far her day has started off well, she had a great breakfast of lunchmeat and a hamburger pattie, a little liverwurst, and some treats. For the first time in at least 2 weeks she was actually pestering me to get her breakfast ready for her!!!
> Off to the vet soon. Hoping for good news!


Officially my favourite post of the day. 

I sent you birthday wishes in your other thread, but I'll add them here, too (can never have too many sweet 16 birthday wishes!). I hope the day continues to be great. Happy Birthday, beautiful girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sixteen years old - how wonderful is that! Love it!

Happy Birthday, Tiny! arty:

(Tiny reminds me so much of my second golden, Addy, and it always makes me smile when you post photos of her.)


----------



## hollyk

Happy Birthday Tiny Girl!
Give Tito an extra helping of pestering on your birthday!


----------



## love never dies

Happy Birthday Tiny  Kiss


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tiny, have a wonderful day!


----------



## hotel4dogs

We are back from the vet, and Tiny's best birthday present was the good news there!
Her ALT 2 weeks ago was 1595 (normal is under 100). Today it was 495! While still very high, the fact that it has come down 1000 points in 2 weeks is just wonderful. So we are heading in the right direction with what we are doing with the drugs.
Her ALP 2 weeks ago was 3500+, and today it was just under 2500. The vet was not *as* concerned about the ALP (normal is under about 300 I think), and said that it takes longer for that one to come down, and the fact that it's down by 1/3 is excellent.
So we are to keep on the antibiotics for 2 more weeks, then cut the dose in half, and go back one week after that for more bloodwork. Stay on the Actigall. 
I opted out of the ultrasound based on the fact that the drugs are working. I can always change my mind at some point. 
And the girl gained THREE pounds in the past 2 weeks!!! Oink!!! I asked the vet if I should cut down on her food and he said no, let her gain a couple of pounds and then we'll talk about it. He didn't think it's water gain, he thinks she's been eating a lot of burgers and pork chops  .
Everyone at the vet's office made a huge fuss over the birthday girl in her sweet tiara. They took photos for their website. 
Then we came home and she had a lunch of grilled tuna steak and hard boiled egg.
Happy birthday sweet girl!!! (BTW, Tiny is not, and has never been, sweet!).


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah, one more comment. We always say on the forum here to trust your instincts with your dogs, you are usually right.
Today my vet said that I have his permission to break my arm trying to pat myself on the back. He said if I had waited another week to bring her in, which he said most people would have done since she was still eating dog food at the time and it was just a slow change in her appetite, she probably would have gone septic and it would have been too late to save her.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Great News  But I have a bone to pick with you!!

I have met Tiny, and she was sweet....so, not only is Tiny 16, she is sweet 16 

And yes, instincts are powerful things; I totally agree that we need to listen to that whispering voice within. A few extra pounds on our seniors are not always a bad thing since they can drop weight so quickly.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> ah, one more comment. We always say on the forum here to trust your instincts with your dogs, you are usually right.
> Today my vet said that I have his permission to break my arm trying to pat myself on the back. He said if I had waited another week to bring her in, which he said most people would have done since she was still eating dog food at the time and it was just a slow change in her appetite, she probably would have gone septic and it would have been too late to save her.


So glad Tiny and you got good news today. And Happy Birthday Tiny!!! Oh, my vet told me the same thing when we had this last scare with Libby, that when you know your dogs so well, and when something ever so slight is off, it really makes a difference in keeping them healthy. Again, so very glad you got this terrific news today.


----------



## Bob Dylan

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY" tuna and egg sounds great!*


*Lots of Hugs & Kisses from NJ! :wavey:*


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> We are back from the vet, and Tiny's best birthday present was the good news there!
> Her ALT 2 weeks ago was 1595 (normal is under 100). Today it was 495! While still very high, the fact that it has come down 1000 points in 2 weeks is just wonderful. So we are heading in the right direction with what we are doing with the drugs.
> Her ALP 2 weeks ago was 3500+, and today it was just under 2500. The vet was not *as* concerned about the ALP (normal is under about 300 I think), and said that it takes longer for that one to come down, and the fact that it's down by 1/3 is excellent.
> So we are to keep on the antibiotics for 2 more weeks, then cut the dose in half, and go back one week after that for more bloodwork. Stay on the Actigall.
> I opted out of the ultrasound based on the fact that the drugs are working. I can always change my mind at some point.
> And the girl gained THREE pounds in the past 2 weeks!!! Oink!!! I asked the vet if I should cut down on her food and he said no, let her gain a couple of pounds and then we'll talk about it. He didn't think it's water gain, he thinks she's been eating a lot of burgers and pork chops  .
> Everyone at the vet's office made a huge fuss over the birthday girl in her sweet tiara. They took photos for their website.
> Then we came home and she had a lunch of grilled tuna steak and hard boiled egg.
> Happy birthday sweet girl!!! (BTW, Tiny is not, and has never been, sweet!).


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
and you sure gave me smiles and laughs about Tiny being a piggie since it MIGHT be due to Mom tempting her with so many good yummies. Way to go you two.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Way to go Barb and Tiny!!! Momma knows best! Great news from the vet!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news from the vet and I hope that Tiny enjoys the rest of her special day!


----------



## Finn's Fan

A few extra pounds never hurts when you're a miracle girl What a wonderful vet report; I'll bet the vet's staff smiled all day thinking about the birthday girl!


----------



## 2golddogs

So glad you got good news. Happy Birthday Tiny!! Looking lovely in your tiara


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to hear that you did listen to your instincts!! Also thrilled that her report was so good and that after the news, you were able to really party for her Bday!! I'm sure the good news was icing on Tiny's cake!!


----------



## hubbub

Catching up just now and THRILLED to know I'm back in time for Tiny's birthday  Big birthday hugs, scratches and lots of love headed Tiny's way :smooch:

I'm also happy to hear her appetite has greatly improved


----------



## Claudia M

so so happy for the great news you and Tiny got today from the vet. 

Also want to thank you for the great smiles you and Tiny brought to my entire family today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Tiny is having a good post birthday! HUGS!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Hoping Tiny is enjoying the day after her Birthday!


----------



## Florabora22

I hope Tiny is continuing to do well. I'm thinking of her!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am thinking the tiara was not a good idea. Apparently Tiny decided that it must mean she's a princess, and princesses need to be hand fed....
Sigh.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So today in between my dentist appointment and Tito's field training I ran into the grocery store to see if there was anything that Tiny might find of interest. I came home with...
cubed stew meat
ground beef
chicken thighs
chicken gizzards and hearts
canned salmon 
So I have some serious cooking to do in the next couple of days. I was in a hurry when I got home, so I just opened the can of salmon for her lunch, and she gave it a 2 paws-up!


----------



## TheZ's

hotel4dogs said:


> I am thinking the tiara was not a good idea. Apparently Tiny decided that it must mean she's a princess, and princesses need to be hand fed....
> Sigh.


You got me laughing with that one. Isn't there an old expression . . . "Age has it's privileges." I think that would apply to Tiny.

Joking aside, the Goldens definitely have a sense for what they can get away with.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I am thinking the tiara was not a good idea. Apparently Tiny decided that it must mean she's a princess, and princesses need to be hand fed....
> Sigh.


All of your dogs know that they are royal and you are their faithful servant, Barb. Such a privilege and honor for you!


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> So today in between my dentist appointment and Tito's field training I ran into the grocery store to see if there was anything that Tiny might find of interest. I came home with...
> cubed stew meat
> ground beef
> chicken thighs
> chicken gizzards and hearts
> canned salmon
> So I have some serious cooking to do in the next couple of days. I was in a hurry when I got home, so I just opened the can of salmon for her lunch, and she gave it a 2 paws-up!


So glad she's interested in her food... but very glad you don't need to hand-feed her green tripe! :yuck:


----------



## Claudia M

Checking on you and Tiny - hope her appetite is the same if not better!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to see how Tiny's doing, looks like you have a great menu there!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is eating well, but her appetite is still "strange". She turns her nose up at previous favorites (such as banana), which surprises me. She wants to be hand fed unless it's one of her current favorites. Well pretty much unless it's hamburger. That she'll eat. Oh and goldfish crackers, she will eat those, too.
So I'm just going with it, assuming that her body is telling her what she can eat and what she can't. 
Thanks for thinking of us. We are taking it one day at a time, and celebrating every evening when we've had a good day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Tiny deserves to eat whatever she wants-she's earned it at her ripe old age of 16!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sorry but I had to laugh - guess what training treat Casey tried to steal yesterday? Goldfish crackers .... LOL



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is eating well, but her appetite is still "strange". She turns her nose up at previous favorites (such as banana), which surprises me. She wants to be hand fed unless it's one of her current favorites. Well pretty much unless it's hamburger. That she'll eat. Oh and goldfish crackers, she will eat those, too.
> So I'm just going with it, assuming that her body is telling her what she can eat and what she can't.
> Thanks for thinking of us. We are taking it one day at a time, and celebrating every evening when we've had a good day!


----------



## Claudia M

Checking on Tiny! Hoping her appetite is allowing Barb some minutes out of the kitchen.


----------



## nolefan

Glad to see such good updates on the princess.... This makes me happy  now on to 17!


----------



## swishywagga

fozziesmom said:


> Tiny deserves to eat whatever she wants-she's earned it at her ripe old age of 16!


Absolutely, you are so blessed to have her, maybe a little fillet mignon for supper tonight!


----------



## hotel4dogs

nah, red meat (beef, pork, lamb) is her morning meal, so no filet for supper, LOL. 
She gets red meat in the morning because her appetite is at its lowest then, and that's her favorite food. I'm going to cook up a bunch of "stew meat" this week and portion it out and freeze it for her, I think she'll like that.
Lunch meal is a hard boiled egg plus fish, because that's her second favorite. She gets pollock, fish sticks, tuna, canned salmon, or sardines with her egg. And some goldfish crackers, might as well have all the fish at once  .
Then for dinner, she gets poultry, which is her least favorite but she's generally hungriest at that time of day. We're just about out of shredded boiled chicken, which is a good thing because she's not too fond of it and I have to hand feed it to her...a sloppy mess. Generally she will eat carrots and/or sweet potatoes for dinner, too. I will roast her some chicken thighs as soon as we run out of the shredded, boiled version. I'm going to make her some gizzards and hearts in the slow cooker this week, too.
And of course, about 3 ounces of thin sliced deli cold cuts every day for her pills.
I think she is continuing to make slow improvements, as she is now coming in the kitchen looking for food whenever we are in there. I'm again anxious to see her liver values when we run them again, which will be in 2 weeks. 
Thanks for all the support and kind words. This forum has gotten me through such difficult times.


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> .....I think she is continuing to make slow improvements, as she is now coming in the kitchen looking for food whenever we are in there. I'm again anxious to see her liver values when we run them again, which will be in 2 weeks.
> Thanks for all the support and kind words. This forum has gotten me through such difficult times.


 Fingers crossed that things continue on an upswing. You know,I have noticed in life that love and support will often come to those who open their hearts and reach out to others. The kindness and support shown here are simply a reflection of what you've shown others on this forum in all your posts and with your words, seems to me you reap what you sow....


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> nah, red meat (beef, pork, lamb) is her morning meal, so no filet for supper, LOL.
> She gets red meat in the morning because her appetite is at its lowest then, and that's her favorite food. I'm going to cook up a bunch of "stew meat" this week and portion it out and freeze it for her, I think she'll like that.
> Lunch meal is a hard boiled egg plus fish, because that's her second favorite. She gets pollock, fish sticks, tuna, canned salmon, or sardines with her egg. And some goldfish crackers, might as well have all the fish at once  .
> Then for dinner, she gets poultry, which is her least favorite but she's generally hungriest at that time of day. We're just about out of shredded boiled chicken, which is a good thing because she's not too fond of it and I have to hand feed it to her...a sloppy mess. Generally she will eat carrots and/or sweet potatoes for dinner, too. I will roast her some chicken thighs as soon as we run out of the shredded, boiled version. I'm going to make her some gizzards and hearts in the slow cooker this week, too.
> And of course, about 3 ounces of thin sliced deli cold cuts every day for her pills.
> *I think she is continuing to make slow improvements, as she is now coming in the kitchen looking for food whenever we are in there.* I'm again anxious to see her liver values when we run them again, which will be in 2 weeks.
> Thanks for all the support and kind words. This forum has gotten me through such difficult times.


That is a HUGE thing in my books. She is interested, alert, hungry - and willing to come to the food! That is such great news - it really makes me happy to read. I am going to br crossing my fingers for the next two weeks, hoping those values come down more.

And I so know what you mean about this forum helping through difficult times. I just went back and read through my "I think I'm losing her" thread. I really don't know how I would have made it through that awful time without the caring support of people here. We're all here for you, too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear Ms. Tiny is still eating for you. Sending good thoughts and prayers for continued improvements for your girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tiny's menu sounds delicious and glad to read of her improvements  Hope the liver values fall even more on her next checkup, I'm betting they will :crossfing


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> And some goldfish crackers, might as well have all the fish at once


Well, we all need our omega-3s 

Fingers and paws crossed that she has continues to improve and her liver values improve too :crossfing


----------



## OutWest

Great news...and I agree, she should have all the fish at once!


----------



## dborgers

It's great to get back to town and read Tiny's doing well and scarfing down her favorite foods. Yeah!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very good news that Tiny is doing so well!! I know this is such a relief for Mom!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny seemed to have her first real "off appetite" night since starting on the pills last night. She just didn't want anything to do with the shredded chicken, which hasn't been a favorite of hers since the get-go. So of course, I'm a bit concerned. But this morning she was all about the ground beef, so hopefully it was just a quirk. In fact, she came looking for her breakfast at 5:15 this morning, about 45 minutes earlier than usual. So maybe I'm just being over protective mamma bear.
Or maybe she's just reminding me that she's really not well, even though she's eating people food.
Today I tried wrapping her front wrist with vet wrap to see if supporting it a little will help with the pain. The vet said to give it a try and see what happens. She hasn't been up walking since then, so we'll see. I cried when I did it....reminded me of having to wrap poor Toby's front leg 3 times a day the last 8 weeks of his life due to the big tumor there that kept breaking open and bleeding. 
I miss my sweet Toby.
Meanwhile, there's a whole pile of chicken gizzards in my crockpot. Hopefully she will like those better. Guess I'll be making chicken soup with the rest of the shredded chicken that's in my freezer.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for Tiny and you!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Meanwhile, there's a whole pile of chicken gizzards in my crockpot. Hopefully she will like those better. Guess I'll be making chicken soup with the rest of the shredded chicken that's in my freezer.


I'm hoping Tiny will like her gizzards later. If she doesn't, my three say they will come over and help you out with them. I about gagged at the thought of a crockpot full of gizzards simmering away. Seriously, you are doing a tremendous job at keeping your sweet girl eating. And I'm sorry her leg is hurting her, so hard to watch them age. It will be two years very soon Tess left me. I still wonder if I did the right thing that day. I miss her and Rusty too, just as you do your dear Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was just cussing out my crock pot. I went to stir the gizzards, and it hadn't even started to warm up yet although it's been on for over an hour. 
Rotten crock pot. And it's almost brand new, too.
Then I looked down, and here was the electric cord hanging off the counter top, not plugged into anything...ooops.....:doh:


----------



## Claudia M

oh Barb, I am not going to tell you not to cry - it is easy said but hard to do. What I will say though is be strong for Tiny, she needs you to be strong and positive. There were so many times I would run in the bathroom(for some reason it is my favorite place to cry while running the water in the tub so noone would hear me) and just let it all out with both Jack and Trooper.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Tiny and mom this morning. Praying she will eat those gizzards and a big hug for mom.


----------



## Ljilly28

Many thoughts for Tiny this morning


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> I was just cussing out my crock pot. I went to stir the gizzards, and it hadn't even started to warm up yet although it's been on for over an hour.
> Rotten crock pot. And it's almost brand new, too.
> Then I looked down, and here was the electric cord hanging off the counter top, not plugged into anything...ooops.....:doh:


Oops! Gotta find a smile where you can. 

Sorry about Tiny's appetite today. Hope she loves those gizzards (oncer they're cooked!).


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Hopefully those gizzards will be a smash hit with Tiny. Everything else is wireless why not crock pots.

Pete & Woody


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of Tiny!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Tiny. Just checkin' in on you, girl. Eat those chicken gizzards for your mom. They'll be REALLY yummy


----------



## GoldensGirl

Ah, Barb, the tears for the one that is gone are so familiar. We never stop missing them, do we? I took Joker to his ophthalmologist today - the same one Charlie saw years ago - and got the all clear. Her office is in the same suite with the emergency clinic where Joker's splenectomy was done last summer - and where we took Charlie when he had clusters of seizures. All of this brings home to me yet again that Joker will be 13 this summer, with all that his age entails. How can that possibly be? It seems like just a few weeks ago that he was my newest bouncy-pouncy puppy.

Holding Tiny and you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldenCamper

Been there in the "circle" when memories come back Barb, I understand.

Also have put orange juice in my coffee instead of milk on a few occasions in the morning, so don't feel bad about not plugging in the crock pot


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Tiny

You eat those gizzards for your Mom!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely understand you missing your boy Toby! I miss following him as well. I bet that Tiny's appetite increased as the day progressed!! That sweet girl is keeping Mom on her toes!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks everyone!
Claudia, I'm a tub crier, too. Nothing better than having a nice hot soak and a good cry at the same time!
The gizzards are a BIG hit. So are the roasted chicken thighs. And her appetite got better and better as the day went on, so hopefully last night was just a fluke, or her complaint against having to eat shredded chicken. 
So....we will be having chicken soup with yummy shredded chicken. I told my husband he will have to eat the cruddy old leftovers that the dog won't touch. 
He doesn't always appreciate my sense of humor!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I for one am thrilled that you are eating the dog rejects! Good for Tiny!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yippee! Glad to hear Tiny had a good day and DH is enjoying the leftovers....


----------



## dborgers

Go Chicken Gizzards!! Glad they work 



> I told my husband he will have to eat the cruddy old leftovers that the dog won't touch. He doesn't always appreciate my sense of humor!


LOL!!! We appreciate your sense of humor, and it's a good one!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*



hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Claudia, I'm a tub crier, too. Nothing better than having a nice hot soak and a good cry at the same time!
> The gizzards are a BIG hit. So are the roasted chicken thighs. And her appetite got better and better as the day went on, so hopefully last night was just a fluke, or her complaint against having to eat shredded chicken.
> So....we will be having chicken soup with yummy shredded chicken. I told my husband he will have to eat the cruddy old leftovers that the dog won't touch.
> He doesn't always appreciate my sense of humor!


Barbara: So glad to hear that Tiny loved the chicken gizzards. Do you think that maybe your husband feels he is playing second fiddle?


----------



## hotel4dogs

My husband often says if the house was on fire and I could only save him or the dogs, he would be in trouble...yep!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just catching up on a day or two of posts. I had a feeling those gizzards would be a hit - so glad they are. The smellier the food, the better, it seems.

And I teared up myself when I read about your tears while wrapping Tiny's leg. I get that. The littlest things can bring back such a rush of memories. I guess it's just the proof that they never really leave us. I hope the wrap helps Tiny feel better.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hard to believe it has been almost 3-1/2 weeks since our first vet visit. At that time I only filled 30 days of prescriptions, because, well, you know.
I had to refill them today!!!!


----------



## OutWest

Here's a toast to refilling prescriptions!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I told my husband he will have to eat the cruddy old leftovers that the dog won't touch.
> He doesn't always appreciate my sense of humor!


DH always said "You cooked chicken and rice for Copper and I get a TV dinner??!!". I just never understood the comparison.

:smooch:
I'm glad Tiny likes the gizzards.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Tiny, hoping she eats well today. Take care.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL sounds like my house!
I came home from the store at noontime today, and went out to fire up the grill. My husband and daughter were drooling as I grilled 8 nice big burgers. Which I then proceeded to bring in the house and cut up and freeze for Tiny's breakfasts, ha ha. 
Okay, I'm not as mean as I sound. They had both already eaten lunch!!
Today was a good day. She ate all of her food happily today, even out of a bowl. 
Right now I have a nice big pot of chicken simmering on the stove. Hmmm, should I make soup for DH, or boiled chicken and carrots for Tiny? Decisions, decisions....



coppers-mom said:


> DH always said "You cooked chicken and rice for Copper and I get a TV dinner??!!". I just never understood the comparison.
> 
> :smooch:
> I'm glad Tiny likes the gizzards.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Right now I have a nice big pot of chicken simmering on the stove. Hmmm, should I make soup for DH, or boiled chicken and carrots for Tiny? Decisions, decisions....


I don't think I'll make a bet on soup for DH. Tiny rules!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in on dear Tiny. I'm so glad she had a good day yesterday. DH and daughter sound like pretty understanding family members....


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Hoping Tiny has another good day!


----------



## Claudia M

Hoping for a good day for you, Tiny and the rest of the family. 
I know the feeling the family gets. Rose seems to like my rice and beef cooked in low sodium chicken broth so now I make it for her once a week and she get a little with her kibble each evening. Last weekend I was cooking for Rose while I had a Frozen Stouffer's Lasagna in the oven for us. DH said that that picture just doesn't look right - I explained that no one beats a Stouffer's Lasagna.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes they do....try a Marie Callender's frozen lasagna!!! Got Stouffer's beat hands down!

This morning I was cutting up some onions for something (not for Tiny!), and then I went to feed Tiny. She wouldn't touch the beef I was offering her. Suddenly I had a blinding flash of the obvious....smelled my hands....yep, pure onion!!! Put the beef in a bowl, and she cleaned up every crumb and licked the bowl.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Continued good wishes for Tiny...have a wonderful day sweetie. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest

Glad Tiny is eating... sounds like she's doing well. 

Your story reminds me of an "It's me or the dog" I saw once. The kids had called in Victoria to help them out. Their parents would spend hours in the kitchen cooking meat and fresh vegetables for the two dogs, then feed the children frozen meals! The dogs were perfectly healthy--they had just taken over the parents' affections, and the parents hadn't realized it! But Victoria of course got them all straightened out.


----------



## Claudia M

I tried Marie Callender's years ago. Maybe they improved! Will put it on DH's shopping list nthis Saturday - in our family he does the grocery shopping (it takes me way too long and he always complains that it is not the right brand of bread, of spaghetti...etc - so he got his wish - "the grocery list")


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yikes, keep Victoria away from my house!!!!
Seriously, my dogs get no people food at all except when they are sick. Or, as in Tiny's case, ancient and sick.
And now, I'm very glad that she has never had people food, because I am able to keep her eating by offering it. If she had eaten it her whole life, well, I don't know what I'd do now.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Tiny. Glad everything is still going good!!!


----------



## dborgers

Continued prayers and super positive vibes headed your way for you and Tiny


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in on my favorite 16 year old canine diva dog Tiny! How is her highness doing this morning? Give her subjects aka servants- your hubby, you and Tito, my best regards for a good Easter weekend. Will Tiny be requiring turkey for her feast?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Sandy and all who have dropped by to see how my girl is doing. Your thoughts and prayers mean so much to me.
Danny, I am simply overwhelmed that with everything going on with Andy right now you took the time to think of my Tiny. You are totally amazing. 
Anne, Tiny says she prefers lamb to turkey  .


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Stopping in to say I hope Tiny is doing well!


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see Tiny still feels like ruling the house


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Tiny....continued prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tiny and hope she is doing well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Have been thinking about Tiny this morning. There is so much sadness on the board right now - Tiny is a little ray of sunlight and inspiration. I hope she is having a good day - and eats all her special human foods with gusto.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Stopping in to check On Tiny this morning. Prayers still going up for all of our furry best friends! ♥


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is having a very good day, and sends lots of collar jingles for Andy. The meds have really turned Tiny around, and we are praying they do so for Andy as well.


----------



## jealous1

Glad to hear Tiny is feeling better today. Continued thoughts and prayers for her, Andy, Zoe, and all of our GRF family facing difficulty.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Tiny! I'm so glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Way to go Tiny, you are so special. ((HUGS))


----------



## swishywagga

Great news Tiny! Sending hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

So VERY glad to read that sweet Tiny is doing better and responding to the medication! Can't tell you how afraid I was to stop in and check. This has been such a devastating week on the forum. I know that you always cherish and love Tiny, but please give her belly rubs and lots of kisses from me, Bae Lee and Keeper.


----------



## Claudia M

Such great news for Tiny's 16th Easter! I hope she doesn't have to carry the Easter bunny ears too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny got a special treat today. It's very mild here, so we packed her into the car with us so she could go watch Tito do his field training. When we got there she got to get out and strut her stuff for a while, and of course EVERYONE fussed and fussed over her.
She is a passed out on the floor princess now!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Way to go Tiny. So happy to hear she's having a GReat day.


----------



## KiwiD

Glad to hear Tiny is having a good day!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

So glad that Tiny had a fun day out!
We know she is a princess!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

What a lovely way for Tiny to spend her day, being fussed over and getting out for a new adventure. May it continue to be thus....


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny got a special treat today. It's very mild here, so we packed her into the car with us so she could go watch Tito do his field training. When we got there she got to get out and strut her stuff for a while, and of course EVERYONE fussed and fussed over her.
> She is a passed out on the floor princess now!


I finally just smiled a bit through all my tears. I'm so happy Tiny had such a good day.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny got a special treat today. It's very mild here, so we packed her into the car with us so she could go watch Tito do his field training. When we got there she got to get out and strut her stuff for a while, and of course EVERYONE fussed and fussed over her.
> She is a passed out on the floor princess now!


That is a precious picture. Yeah!! Now for the finely cooked and seasoned filet mignon, right Tiny?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hugs Danny, many many hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<Sigh>>
I think Tiny's appetite is starting to diminish again. I hope I'm just over-analyzing.
Yesterday at breakfast she left 1 piece of beef. That was new.
Today she didn't get up looking for breakfast, as she has done the past maybe 10 days. I offered her a piece of beef, and she turned her nose up at it. But then I gave her the pills in coldcuts, which she took just fine, and then she went on to eat the beef, hand-fed of course.
Went outside, was looking for a treat when she came back in. Ate a piece of cheese and a small dog treat. 
So I don't know what to make of it. 
We're supposed to cut her antibiotics in half this week, as she's been on them 30 days now (hard to believe!!). I'm nervous now about doing that. 
I know she's just doing this because I'm going to FL in 10 days to visit my son for a couple of days for his birthday. It's going to be very, very hard for me to leave her right about now.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope lovely Tiny has a wonderful day(and therefor you will too I know).:smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up....been MIA for a few days. Glad Tiny got to go on a road trip and enjoyed herself. Hope she will continue to eat for you. Sending more good thoughts and prayers her way and hope she does well while you are away visiting your son. Will DH be taking care of her while you are gone?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Tiny keep on going Girly!


----------



## Claudia M

Hope all of you have a nice and happy Easter!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, DH will be taking care of her while I'm gone, I wouldn't dare leave her with anyone else at this point. But of course I will cook for her before I go, and leave everything portioned out and carefully explained!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I hope this is a mere blip. Maybe just not feeling as hungry this morning for no specific reason. She DID eat a bit - that's good. Maybe her appetite will increase as the day goes on.

How long are you going to be away? It will be hard, but you will be in constant contact (I have a feeling you'll be getting several daily updates from your hubby!) and you can always come home. That's how I managed to go to my friend's wedding last June. I had to leave Tee for a week (and this was before she was even sick) - but my walker who was boarding her sent daily texts (sometimes several) and photos so I could see her, and I knew I could always just fly home to her if I needed to. Tiny will be in good hands - the best after you - and I know she will do great.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope she was just being picky, but I understand your worry. Sigh here too.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

She seems okay now, she ate a normal lunch. But this is how the loss of appetite started originally, less interested in her food in the mornings, so of course I'm concerned.
I'll be gone for 5 days. And yes, I'll be calling, probably hourly, for updates on her!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Glad Tiny ate and I BET you'll be calling for updates!! Praying!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping sweet Tiny in our thoughts that while you're away she is eating and it is uneventful! Know how hard it must be for you to leave.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I know she's just doing this because I'm going to FL in 10 days to visit my son for a couple of days for his birthday. It's going to be very, very hard for me to leave her right about now.


I hope her appetite perks up, so you can enjoy your visit with your son. I wish I was going with you, instead of where I'm going.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Tiny this morning. Hope she are her breakfast for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

She seems better today, thanks. Hopefully it was just a "blip".
I stopped her acupuncture until we get all this sorted out, she finds it stressful, but I do see a big difference so I just made an appointment for her for Friday. Hope it makes her not feel quite so stiff.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad she seems better today. I hope the Friday session is helpful for her.


----------



## dborgers

> She seems better today, thanks.


That brought a smile to my face  Continued recovery. You're a wonderful mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So glad Tiny is feeling better.


----------



## coppers-mom

Continued good thoughts and prayers for you and tiny.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope that Tiny has a wonderful day today!


----------



## Claudia M

Hoping for continued good and hungry days!!!


----------



## jealous1

Hope it's as pretty there as it is here today and y'all have a great day! Tiny, you listen to your mamma, you hear


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Tiny is eating for you and that you are both having a good day. Fingers crossed Fridays session will help her too.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Prayers for Tiny.....


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny is in my prayers, give her big Hugs from NJ!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Adding good thoughts from here. Hoping all is well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a wonderful day today, thanks!! She seemed quite hungry, and got up and came in the kitchen a few times looking for food. 
The good days still outnumber the bad


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny had a wonderful day today, thanks!! She seemed quite hungry, and got up and came in the kitchen a few times looking for food.
> The good days still outnumber the bad


That news sure put a smile on my face. Go Tiny!!


----------



## swishywagga

Good girl Tiny, I look forward to hearing what's on your menu tomorrow.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for another good day for Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has a great menu for today!
For breakfast she had some cold cuts, 1 slice of cheese, and 4 ounces of boiled, sliced chuck roast. 
For lunch she will get 4 ounces of baked pollock (just got done baking it), and 2 hard boiled eggs.
Dinner will be a little sweet potato, and 4 ounces of roasted turkey thigh, plus some cold cuts. 
Assorted treats throughout the day.
With her food being almost all protein, there's not a lot that doesn't get digested, and she rarely poops these days. It's weird.

edit to add....good thing you asked, it made me realize I forgot to cook the sweet potato!


----------



## Claudia M

Does she poop at least once a day?


----------



## Bob Dylan

You have a Great menu little girl, so glad you are eating!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go, Tiny, Go!


----------



## coppers-mom

I wish I could like/thanks this a thousand times it makes me feel so happy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

If I show up at your door will you feed me that well too?! Give Tiny a smooch for me please.


----------



## hotel4dogs

No, Mary, we'll have tea and chocolate!!! You're welcome any time, it's been quite a while!


----------



## hotel4dogs

No, more like every other day. It worries me, but my vet says not to be concerned about it unless she is straining unsuccessfully to go, which she is not. When she does go, the consistency is fine. I know, I know, TMI ! :doh:



Claudia M said:


> Does she poop at least once a day?


----------



## Claudia M

My DH will take an entire day telling you about the poop report he has to provide every time he takes Bozo out. I lost the picture of the report he posted on the erase board on the fridge. :doh:


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has a great menu for today!
> For breakfast she had some cold cuts, 1 slice of cheese, and 4 ounces of boiled, sliced chuck roast.
> For lunch she will get 4 ounces of baked pollock (just got done baking it), and 2 hard boiled eggs.
> Dinner will be a little sweet potato, and 4 ounces of roasted turkey thigh, plus some cold cuts.
> Assorted treats throughout the day.
> With her food being almost all protein, there's not a lot that doesn't get digested, and she rarely poops these days. It's weird.
> 
> edit to add....good thing you asked, it made me realize I forgot to cook the sweet potato!


Um.. I just realized Tiny eats way better than I do! 

I am so glad she is still going strong. More good days than bad is a really good thing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad she is doing well. She does eat some really good stuff...I try to give mine a few different things when they eat so they don't get bored with just their dog food. But, your stuff sounds really good...


----------



## hotel4dogs

we have a new *issue* now. She has a goopy eye. Strange, with all the antibiotics she's on. So I'm going to do eyedrops for a few days and see if that clears it up. I hope that it's not related to something going on in her mouth, it's the same side that I've suspected she has something wrong in her mouth.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> we have a new *issue* now. She has a goopy eye. Strange, with all the antibiotics she's on. So I'm going to do eyedrops for a few days and see if that clears it up. I hope that it's not related to something going on in her mouth, it's the same side that I've suspected she has something wrong in her mouth.


Barb

Praying nothing is wrong!


----------



## maggie1951

hope all is ok praying for you


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> we have a new *issue* now. She has a goopy eye. Strange, with all the antibiotics she's on. So I'm going to do eyedrops for a few days and see if that clears it up. I hope that it's not related to something going on in her mouth, it's the same side that I've suspected she has something wrong in her mouth.


I hope the drops work. Does it seem to be bothering her at all? She still eating all your yummy offerings?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tiny


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, what drops are you using? I have some Neo/Poly/Dex drops, never opened, because the ophthalmologist changed his prescription. I'll be happy to send them to you if that's what you are using.


----------



## hubbub

My girl's eye has been especially goopy over the last week - I'm hoping it's just allergies. Paws crossed it something simple for Tiny too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Anne, it's a slightly different one. The neo/poly/dex has a steroid in it, and can't be used with a scratch on the eye, so I wouldn't use it without taking her to the vet. I'm using Neo/Poly/Gramicidin, which is strictly antibiotic and I feel pretty safe using it without having her eye stained and checked first.
But I do appreciate the offer!!
The good news is it doesn't seem to bother her in the least.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Tiny's eye is better today. Honey has runny eyes and her ears have been bad too. I got the ears cleared up and started cleaning them twice a week. Jenn suggested generic Zyrtec and it has helped the ears. Going to start her on a generic eye drop like genteal also. Hope Tiny has a good day,


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks!
DH has Tiny at the acupuncture vet right now, I hope it helps her. I had to really think about it, it's pretty stressful for her but her arthritis seems to be getting worse in leaps and bounds, so I thought I'd give it a try.
She ate WELL today! A good day here!


----------



## swishywagga

Glad it's been a good day, hugs sent across to you x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Ms. Tiny doing today?


----------



## Ljilly28

It is wonderful to hear that Tiny ate today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has decided she will eat sweet potatoes. Unfortunately, I think the fiber in them causes her a problem. It is NOT amusing to clean up plops of poop all the way from the bedroom, down the hallway, to the door to the outside, at 3:00 a.m.
Otherwise, she's doing fine!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has decided she will eat sweet potatoes. Unfortunately, I think the fiber in them causes her a problem. It is NOT amusing to clean up plops of poop all the way from the bedroom, down the hallway, to the door to the outside, at 3:00 a.m.
> Otherwise, she's doing fine!


Well, it's probably quite visible if it's orange.:uhoh::doh: Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has decided she will eat sweet potatoes. Unfortunately, I think the fiber in them causes her a problem. It is NOT amusing to clean up plops of poop all the way from the bedroom, down the hallway, to the door to the outside, at 3:00 a.m.
> Otherwise, she's doing fine!


OOPS, hope you have hardwood floors - but after all she IS a princess!


----------



## hotel4dogs

better yet...all ceramic tile throughout the whole house!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has decided she will eat sweet potatoes. Unfortunately, I think the fiber in them causes her a problem. It is NOT amusing to clean up plops of poop all the way from the bedroom, down the hallway, to the door to the outside, at 3:00 a.m.
> Otherwise, she's doing fine!





hotel4dogs said:


> better yet...all ceramic tile throughout the whole house!


Oh, poor girl. Though, yes, you are indeed very lucky you don't need to deal with carpets. What a shame - the sweet potato would be so good for Tiny. But tough to keep giving it, I imagine, if it doesn't agree with her. That's how I felt about tuna. Tee loved it - it was one of the foods she suddenly had some interest in - but she suffered for it. We tried it twice, and once confirmed that was it, no more tuna. 

How is Tiny's appetite otherwise? Is she still getting in three good meals?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Overall, her appetite continues to be very good. She eats 3 meals a day, about 300 calories per meal, plus snacks and treats during the day, getting her to about 1200 calories per day.
I find it so much less overwhelming to try to get 300 calories into her rather than to think about getting 1000 or 1200 in her. Then I look at how little beef or chicken is 300 calories, and think about what I eat....
She goes for blood work on Wednesday. She will have been on 1/2 dose of antibiotics for a week then.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Great news (not about the sweet potato). We expect Tiny at J's BD party with bells on...or what ever the Princess feels in the mood for that day !!arty:


----------



## dborgers

Heartwarming to read the great report. Thanks for the update!


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear Tiny is eating well, what culinary delights are in store for her today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had lamb burger for breakfast (on the grill of course!), 1/2 can of salmon and a hard boiled egg for lunch, and 4 ounces of chicken gizzards (boiled) plus some baby carrots for dinner. The carrots don't seem to have the same effect as the sweet potatoes!
Also during the day 2 slices of cheese, some yummy chummies, and a bunch of other treats.
I had....a cold bagel for breakfast, potato chips for lunch....


----------



## Thalie

I'll take what she had (hold the gizzards). 

Good girl, Tiny to eat all the yummy things. :dblthumb2 Sorry the sweet potatoes did not agree with her earlier.


----------



## MikaTallulah

She is eating much better than most people!


----------



## dborgers

> I had....a cold bagel for breakfast, potato chips for lunch....


LOL!!!!  Can we send you a gift card for a meal out?


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Tiny is eating so well!! I know that it's such a relief when she does!!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Tiny is eating well. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She has been on 1/2 dose of the antibiotics now for about 3 days, and I think she seems hungrier. I've suspected all along that they further diminish her appetite, although my vet didn't *really* agree with me.
I might even get brave and try some canned dog food later today. Pedigree, of course, since it's pretty firm and I can hand feed it to her!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I know antibiotics bother my stomach horribly so I would think the same would be turn for others.

Keep on eating Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny actually ate her dinner (gizzards, carrots, and string cheese) out of a BOWL tonight! I didn't have to hand feed any of it to her except the coldcuts with the pills in them. So a huge improvement!
Also, the acupuncture last Friday seems to have helped her quite a bit. She goes tomorrow for her blood work, and I will schedule another acupuncture appointment.


----------



## hubbub

Great news! (BTW, Hannah's decided that hand feeding is pretty great and is now wise to my frustration with her off and on picky eating!)


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny actually ate her dinner (gizzards, carrots, and string cheese) out of a BOWL tonight! I didn't have to hand feed any of it to her except the coldcuts with the pills in them. So a huge improvement!
> Also, the acupuncture last Friday seems to have helped her quite a bit. She goes tomorrow for her blood work, and I will schedule another acupuncture appointment.


Barb: So glad to read this!


----------



## coppers-mom

Glad to see Tiny had some more good food (gizzards, carrots, cheese). I was afraid you were going to (gasp!!!) give her more canned food.

I truly hope your lovely girl continues to improve and keeps you as her servant for a long time.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny actually ate her dinner (gizzards, carrots, and string cheese) out of a BOWL tonight! I didn't have to hand feed any of it to her except the coldcuts with the pills in them. So a huge improvement!
> Also, the acupuncture last Friday seems to have helped her quite a bit. She goes tomorrow for her blood work, and I will schedule another acupuncture appointment.


Back to a bowl!! Good work, Tiny! Though I question your love of gizzards. :yuck:

I'm a huge believer in acupuncture. It has helped me recover from multiple running injuries over the years. I was skeptical til I felt the results. So I bet Tiny is definitely feeling some relief, too. It's also a nice relaxing therapy. 

Here's to good blood results today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

We just came back from the vet, went in for follow up blood work. Now we wait for the results.


----------



## Pixie

It has been a while since last time I checked on you and Tiny!

Good to hear that her apetite is coming back here and there  

Keeping my fingers crossed for the blood test results.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The blood test results are mixed.
Her ALT was 1500+ on March 4th. Two weeks ago it was 450. (normal is under 100). Today it was 650. So not headed the right way.
Her ALP was 3500+ on March 4th. Two weeks ago it was 1500. (normal is under 300). Today it was 600. So a huge improvement there.
We're going to go back to a full dose of one of the antibiotics, and leave the other at 1/2 dose, and see what happens. 
My vet says we'll just re-check in a month. Then he commented how awesome that we're talking terms of a MONTH, not a few days. At this point in her life, a month is a loooong time.
His feeling is that, while we're not happy with the increase to 650 in the ALT, as long as she continues to feel well and eat well, we'll take it.
She had a HUGE dinner tonight. I mean HUGE. She had 4 ounces of chicken thigh, 3 ounces of canned salmon, 2 ounces of baked cod, 5 baby carrots, a slice of cheese, 1/4 hot dog, and some treats. Oh and 4 slices of cold cuts with her pills.
How can her liver enzymes possibly be getting worse? I just don't get it.


----------



## hubbub

I don't have any insight into the numbers, but a smile spread across my face when I read the word MONTH. Give Tiny some loving from us


----------



## hotel4dogs

Luckily my vet is one who believes that you treat the dog, not the test result. So we will just enjoy every day, and carry on the way we have been.


----------



## Dreammom

I am so glad to hear Tiny is still doing so well! I would not worry too much about the numbers now. My experience with Hurley a couple of months ago taught me that those numbers can really vary day to day. On Feb. 1 Hurleys ALKP was 4300, ALT 259. When he was hospitalized with the IBD bleed 3 days later his ALKP was 1200 and his ALT was 129.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, overall, that sounds like good news. I love your vet; mine does the same, treats the dog, not the numbers. Keep on keeping on, Tiny!


----------



## Claudia M

So glad to hear that Tiny is eating good. Correct me please but don't the antibiotics have an effect on the liver and thus increasing the ALT levels? Has the vet indicated any foods that may also help her test results?


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Sounds like good results to me and a month sounds good!
I DON'T eat as well as Tiny does!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Luckily my vet is one who believes that you treat the dog, not the test result. So we will just enjoy every day, and carry on the way we have been.


Sounds like a great vet - and a perfect philosophy. Any dog with an appetite liek that has to be feeling pretty well and happy.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear Tiny's continuing to enjoy her food. May I ask what is on her menu today? Hugs!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's ALT levels were all over the map. It got as high as 750, but was 150 his last liver panel.

Have you considered Denamarin for liver support? You may already be doing that. If not, PM me and I'll send you the link to the place I found the best price @ about $150 a month.

Tiny's dinner sounds delicious! Yum yum. Please give her a belly scratch from us.

What an amazing girl And an amazing person caring for her


----------



## hotel4dogs

Iam in FL for a few days, but of course I left Tiny's food all portioned out, labeled, and ready for DH to feed! She has been quite stable, so she should be fine. I hope.
Danny, she can't have the Denamarin because it has sam-E in it, and you can't give that with tramadol. But thanks! She does get milk thistle, however.
I miss my pups! Oh, and I guess my husband, LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Claudia, the antibiotics can affect some dogs that way, and they did my Toby. But we cut them in half...and her ALT values went UP.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Hope you have a good time in FL and I'm praying for Tiny.


----------



## Pixie

The number from the blood test dont say anything to me.... but I guess it is goes that one is going the right direction 

Great that she has been keeping her apetite 

Enjoy Florida and come back soon to hugg Tiny for all of us


----------



## Claudia M

Hope you have a wonderful time with your son in FL. How many times a day does your husband have to report on the furkids?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Have a wonderful visit with your son, Barb. Glad Tiny is still eating well for you and hopefully DH. Enjoy the weather!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Tiny is doing better and that you're able to get away to visit your son. Try to enjoy your time off!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hope you are having a great time in Florida with your son. And I'm sure your DH is taking great care of sweet Tiny. I have a sneaking suspicion you're getting LOTS of daily updates!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in...continued good thoughs and prayers for Tiny. Hoping you are enjoying your visit with your son.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Just checking in on you and Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

DH says Tiny is doing just fine, although she only ate half her lunch yesterday. It was a can of tuna, and he didn't hand feed her, so she walked off after eating half.
But today he said she ate everything.
I am having a great time, but I feel that I need to be at home.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> DH says Tiny is doing just fine, although she only ate half her lunch yesterday. It was a can of tuna, and he didn't hand feed her, so she walked off after eating half.
> But today he said she ate everything.
> I am having a great time, but I feel that I need to be at home.


I understand - it must be hard. Your dh is taking great care of her - she ate everything today - that is SO good. You'll be back with her in just a few days. I bet if you're like me, though, you're just so missing her (not to mention Mr. Tito). I had such a hard time ever leaving Tee - even for one night. She is getting great care and love, though, while you're gone. That's gold. I hope you're having a good visit with your son.


----------



## Claudia M

Hope everything is well with Tiny and that you are having a nice time, free of worries in FL.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am finally home, after getting caught in American Airlines' big computer SNAFU yesterday. What a mess! I was almost 10 hours late getting home, but at least I made it.
Tiny seems *okay*. She's back to being hand fed. Walked away from her goldfish without finishing them today, which is a first.
<<sigh>>


----------



## coppers-mom

Hoping and praying Miss Tiny is just a little miffed and letting you know it.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad you got home safely, hopefully Tiny will start eating a bit better now you are home!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I guess sometimes I just need a reality check, and today provided one for me. She has been doing so well that I forget that this is the *end game* and we are just trying to keep her comfortable for as long as we can. My vet has been very candid about that.
It makes me so sad.


----------



## Claudia M

I am so not good with words in such situations. I hope it was just an off moment and now that you are home she will eat everything off her plate again!


----------



## KiwiD

Hope tomorrow is a better day for Tiny.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I guess sometimes I just need a reality check, and today provided one for me. She has been doing so well that I forget that this is the *end game* and we are just trying to keep her comfortable for as long as we can. My vet has been very candid about that.
> It makes me so sad.


Facing this particular reality is never easy. Never. We want them to be immortal, don't we? Or to live as long as we do, though that might be terribly unkind, given the joyful intensity of their lives.

Remember the power of vitamin B-12 to stimulate appetite. And listen to Tiny about whether that's a good idea.

Holding Tiny and you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad you are home safe but sorry it took so long. I hope Tiny will have a better day tomorrow...hugs for both of you.


----------



## PrincessDi

I know how hard that is! I'm so glad that she did well while you were gone. It was wonderful that you got to visit your son.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tiny. I think the dogs show us to live each day as fully as possible and to focus on one day at a time.


----------



## Thalie

Any change in the routine can cause a bump. Ear scritches to Tiny and hugs to you. Good thoughs for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Pixie

hotel4dogs said:


> I guess sometimes I just need a reality check, and today provided one for me. She has been doing so well that I forget that this is the *end game* and we are just trying to keep her comfortable for as long as we can. My vet has been very candid about that.
> It makes me so sad.


I am sorry to hear that! But these is the time to celebrate the wonderfull life she had and is still having. To savour every second and rejoy to have her close to you! Make the best out of it


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I guess sometimes I just need a reality check, and today provided one for me. She has been doing so well that I forget that this is the *end game* and we are just trying to keep her comfortable for as long as we can. My vet has been very candid about that.
> It makes me so sad.


It IS sad. I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is. To be perfectly honest, I think I just put it out of my mind. I could say to people, "the cancer has spread to her lungs, the treatment is purely palliative" but I don't think I ever spent much time believing it. Maybe it was survival mode. Maybe it's just the heart and mind's way of saying, "enjoy every moment NOW. Don't worry about what's to come." I think it's okay not to think about the end game. Love and adore her now, hand feed her all her favourite foods, and just focus on having her now. She may well be just reacting to the little change in routine. She'll be back eating with gusto soon!

Hope you were able to have a nice visit in Florida, AA snafu notwithstanding...


----------



## GoldenMum

Hoping Miss Tiny is having a good day today!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Tiny and hoping for a good day....


----------



## nolefan

Sweet Girl said:


> It IS sad.... I think it's okay not to think about the end game. Love and adore her now, hand feed her all her favourite foods, and just focus on having her now....


I agree. Live in the moment. And you have every right to feel sad. Given all the joy she has brought to you during her lifetime, Tiny deserves your emotions. I am thinking about you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We are having the most horrendous weather here today (Chicago area) with major flooding everywhere. It's been raining non-stop for almost 24 hours, we've gotten over 7 inches of rain.
So needless to say, we're not doing much today. I cooked up some of Tiny's favorite things (ground lamb patties, chicken gizzards, baked fish). It was a perfect day to do it. She is pretty much just sleeping today, but then so is Tito. Can't do much else


----------



## Claire's Friend

Sounds like Tiny is having a nice, restful sleep in now that Mommy is back. Praying she wakes up hungry !!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> We are having the most horrendous weather here today (Chicago area) with major flooding everywhere. It's been raining non-stop for almost 24 hours, we've gotten over 7 inches of rain.
> So needless to say, we're not doing much today. I cooked up some of Tiny's favorite things (ground lamb patties, chicken gizzards, baked fish). It was a perfect day to do it. She is pretty much just sleeping today, but then so is Tito. Can't do much else


Weather is awful, isn't it? Our creek is half way up the pastures on the north side and halfway thru the field on the south. Dreadful. Hoping Tiny eats for you. I think of your girl often. And as far as sleeping, that's what I've been doing pretty much the last few days. Today I did manage to walk to the mail box and back, tomorrow if weather is good maybe I will manage a little farther. Hope you had a good visit with your son.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yep, got the 100 year flood going on here.
Rain is down to intermittent drizzle now. Creeks and rivers haven't crested yet, though, and they expect many will be at record heights.
Tiny ate a good dinner.
One thing that helps is having Tito hand out nearby, and feeding him little bitty pieces, too. The competition thing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sorry about your weather. I'm glad Tiny had a good dinner though!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny ate a good dinner

Good girl Tiny, just like a women, Competition!!!!! Love Ya!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think everyone knows by now that I'm a rather obsessive/compulsive person when it comes to my dogs.
I need to learn how to deal with the "blips" when you have a dog in hospice. I never did that well with Toby, and I find myself guilty of the same thing with Tiny. When she has an off day, I fear the worst.
Yesterday was an off day for sure.
Today for breakfast....she had.... (not in this order, lol, I just kept giving her stuff because she seemed hungry):
1/2 cup DRY KIBBLE. Seriously.
1/2 can pedigree.
3 big slices of cold cuts for her pills
1 piece of cheese
4 ounces of ground beef
1/4 hot dog
several dog treats
finally I said...ENOUGH girlfriend!! You are going to get sick!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny is so lucky to have a Mom that has a "Doggie Diner" in her home!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She continues to oink her way through the day today, having also polished off:
another 1/2 can pedigree
4 ounces fish sticks
1 hard boiled egg
1/2 banana
another slice cheese
huge handful of goldfish crackers

and we haven't even gotten to dinner yet!

oh, also forgot the 2 ounces of leftover sandwich steak that *was* going to be my lunch


----------



## Ljilly28

What an amazing girl! It is so nice to hear she is polishing off some delicacies.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh my, am frightened to ask what you will be having for dinner tonight, am assuming there will be no leftovers for the human family! Hugs to you all.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad she is eating so well  Her menu sounds what it is like here in my bachelor pad :curtain:


----------



## dborgers

> Tiny ate a good dinner.


Yeah!! What an amazing mom you are. Tiny is an amazing 16-year-old girl


----------



## OutWest

I'm so glad she's eating well. I hope you are eating too...is there anything left in the fridge for the humans? LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan

I love Tiny's menu choices and the fact that she's eating it all!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I wish you could see the smile on my face. This kind of news makes my day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

DH said today that he's going to have to start eating lunch earlier, because by the time he gets into the fridge all the "prime" stuff is gone!
This because he had his eye on a leftover pork chop for lunch today, and you-know-who got it first  .
Then she refused to eat her egg today.
I am being very good. I didn't worry about her not eating the egg. She ate enough for 4 dogs yesterday.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just catching up on the last few days with you and Tiny. I'm so glad to hear that she is eating all that food for you. We had the rain too but not as bad as you got. We didn't walk for a couple days and finally got out today. It's cold and windy but sunny here today. Where oh where is spring? Hope Tiny is having another good day and that you and DH are eating as well.... Hugs!


----------



## Claudia M

Of course she is eating better - when mom is home everything is better! Guys just don;t seem to have that extra - touch! :curtain:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm happy Tiny is eating so well! She is an amazing 16 year old girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs

And now after 2 amazingly good days, she won't eat this morning.
Not even her coldcuts with the pills in them.
Last night she was incredible, playing with Tito, barking at my husband, demanding lots of attention.
And now this. 
This is the first time since the initial incident, very early March, that she's flat out refused food.

I'm in one of those "I'm never getting another dog" moods. I know she has to die *sometime* of *something*, but still, I don't want it to be now. I'm not sure after everything I went through with Toby, and now this with Tiny, I'm going to want another dog.

At least that's how I'm feeling this morning. (I know I'll eventually change my mind, of course).


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is so hard when they are older and you watch everything they do from exercise, eating, how they look. My Erica is slowing up, she can no longer get on our bed and has a hard time getting on the sofa. Now, Her appetite is GREAT for now. She is 11 and like you always say we want them to be with us (physically) but we know it just wont happen. 
I hope Tiny will eat her lunch/dinner today, maybe she just didn't want breakfast. Hugs for the both of you!


----------



## Claudia M

I guess I will have to send some coercion tips to your DH! He was at that point after Troopie and Jack. A year after Troopie passed away I said let's get a puppy. No No it will be too hard on Jack. I knew it was just an excuse but I let it be. After Jack passed away this house was dogless for the first time since 1972; I did not want to vacuum because I still wanted his hair in my house (silly me I always complained about the hair); I would look for his bed everytime I entered the house - only to remember that we buried him with his bed. 
Then we took in three cats, two outside and one inside, then we took in 6 more at the office two older ones and momma's 4 kittens whom we found homes for. Did I mention he is allergic to cats? 
Oh did we argue when I advised him that I am bringing home a puppy! Him: What about the cat Puff, she is sick and can't handle a puppy! Me: Well she can go in the basement! Him: It is not fair to the cat! Me: She is sick and she should not climb up and down the stairs. Her litter box is in the basement and I am not having that upstairs!...... He ended up getting the puppy as my birthday gift August last year!

And all I can say now is we are so darn lucky to have her!


----------



## Claudia M

I do hope her appetite will change during the day! I hope it is just a mood fluke!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm just listening to her tell me what she wants. She kept getting up and coming in the kitchen, which usually means she wants food. But then she would either refuse or spit out whatever I offered her.
So I tried some completely new stuff. She ate 1 chocolate chip cookie (i know, i know...), some goldfish crackers, 1/2 a banana, and a piece of bread with peanut butter. At least it was something. 
So apparently today she doesn't plan to eat meat. Her body must be telling her to lay off the protein for today.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Barb - I doubt if the occasional chocolate chip cookie will do her any harm LOL and Tiny may just be feeling super sweet today!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm just listening to her tell me what she wants. She kept getting up and coming in the kitchen, which usually means she wants food. But then she would either refuse or spit out whatever I offered her.
> So I tried some completely new stuff. She ate 1 chocolate chip cookie (i know, i know...), some goldfish crackers, 1/2 a banana, and a piece of bread with peanut butter. At least it was something.
> So apparently today she doesn't plan to eat meat. Her body must be telling her to lay off the protein for today.


I was first wondering if she was just a little tired after a more active day yesterday. But reading this, I think you might be on to something. Her body may well be telling her she needs carbs more than protein. That list of foods is certainly high carb (and yummy sounding). I fully believe your wise old girl is listening to her own needs. And she's lucky she has you there to answer them.


----------



## hotel4dogs

In my years here at the pet hotel, I have noticed that dogs who have severe kidney and/or liver disease do tend to prefer sweets for some reason. I've had a couple that we fed pound cake or powdered donuts to get them to eat. That's what made me think of it with her this morning. 
Guess you should be careful what you wish for. I've been wishing she'd eat something besides protein, which up until this morning was all she'd eat. Protein in pretty hard on the liver.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So I am sitting here (at work) thinking we still have a few tricks left in our bag. We haven't given her any steroids nor appetite increasing drugs yet.


----------



## PrincessDi

My heart goes out to you. I remember well how hard it is when they reach this point. Everything revolves around finding something that they will eat and keeping them from declining. Thinking of you and Tiny.


----------



## dborgers

You and Tiny have done an amazing job to reach 16+ years. She's doing incredibly well for a dog well over 100 years old in human years. I mean "WOW!"  Have you considered getting Tiny a B-complex shot?

We've grown to love Tiny, and are so impressed with the level of love and care you give her. Carpe Diem.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We have an acupuncture appointment on Tuesday, I'm going to ask them about the B12 shots then (Toby got them once a week for about 2 years), as well as vitamins because I know her diet couldn't be more unbalanced. I had asked about vitamins once before, and the vet said no, they might upset her stomach but at that point none of us expected her to live more than a couple of weeks and now it's been 7 weeks of very unbalanced eating. So we'll see.
She wants to eat strange stuff today. Had potato chips, cookies, and goldfish crackers for lunch. Plus the other 1/2 of her banana from this morning. I'm just going along with her, after all, what choice do I have?
Since she's apparently off meat today, I fear giving her the pills this evening. I'm thinking maybe wrap them in a tight little ball of bread with a little peanut butter, since this morning she was willing to eat that. 
The good thing is she doesn't seem to feel bad. Still alert, perky, and pesty. Just doesn't want to eat.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

You could stuff the pills in the banana too...I've tried that a couple times. Hope she eats something good for her dinner. Extra prayers for you and Tiny tonight.....


----------



## Claudia M

doughnuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - You cannot beat doughnuts. MY SIL dogs know when DH is there because he ALWAYS has DOUGHNUTS!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> In my years here at the pet hotel, I have noticed that dogs who have severe kidney and/or liver disease do tend to prefer sweets for some reason. I've had a couple that we fed pound cake or powdered donuts to get them to eat. That's what made me think of it with her this morning.
> Guess you should be careful what you wish for. I've been wishing she'd eat something besides protein, which up until this morning was all she'd eat. Protein in pretty hard on the liver.


It may just be that her body felt like it needed the carbs - not for any bad reason. She's been eating lots of protein, maybe she's just tiring of her Atkins diet and needs some yummy carbs.  (I am just a little jealous of her menu of cookies and Goldfish crackers. If you add doughnuts... oh, I just might have to come join her!). 

But I do hope she goes back to some more balanced eating - if only to calm your concerns. How are her spirits? Still bright and happy? I think we might just need a picture or two of your sweet girl...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, she is still quite bright and happy. But again today, not very hungry this morning. 
I made a trip to the grocery store last night to buy a few things I thought she might like. Thumbs up on the vanilla wafers. Thumbs up on the pringles. Neutral on the fried pork rinds.
She did take her pills this morning, ate some 'nilla wafers and goldfish crackers. I guess I have to just wait and see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## dborgers

What about Braunschweiger?


----------



## hotel4dogs

nope, no liverwurst right now either. Pretty much nothing with protein in it. Apples, bananas, pineapple, chips, cookies, crackers are all on her "I'll eat this today" list. Protein stuff like her chicken, beef, etc. she spits back out.
So for whatever reason, she is totally turned off by "heavy" foods like protein and fat. But she did eat, all junk, but still it's calories.
Right now she's barking at DH trying to get him to mess with her and her toy.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Have you tried Canine Caviar Tripe ??


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just Love your girl........she knows what she wants! HUGS!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope the acupuncture stimulates her appetite today!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Praying the acupuncture goes well for Tiny today.
We all love her!


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<sigh>>
More of the same this morning. 
I did get a decent breakfast into her, but it was a real struggle. She wasn't especially interested, but did eat some, and at least took her pills.
She had 1/2 slice of pound cake, 3 nilla wafers, 1/2 cup of goldfish crackers, 1/2 banana, 2 ounces of ground beef, and 2 thin slices of cold cuts with her pills. So overall, not too bad, but it's her attitude toward food now that worries me. Hard to believe just 4 days ago I was saying she was eating everything in sight.
I need to ask the vet this morning (acupuncture appointment) if I may have overloaded her liver on Friday, with everything she ate, and this is the result.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh and at the moment I'm baking some nice crunchy fish sticks for her lunch. Maybe that will "hide" the fish, and she'll think she's getting just nice crunchy carbs. Worth a try.


----------



## Claudia M

there are many days, especially after holidays when I just want a simple salad and let the body cleanse from the heavier dinners. Maybe Tiny is the same way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Back from the vet.
We are starting B12 injections.
We did laser therapy on both front legs today, and we're going to do 6 sessions of that to see if it helps. The vet thinks that it will help her more than the acupuncture, since her problem is arthritis, and the legs are so bony. Or something like that.
Her appetite is still pretty bad. This is such a worry.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

And this soggy weather doesn't help her legs any. Keep up the fight pretty girl Tiny!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Did they do bloodwork ?


----------



## hotel4dogs

No, Claire's friend, no bloodwork. We already know her liver enzymes are horrid. We did bloodwork about 10 days or so ago, and 2 weeks before that, and 2 weeks before that. The vet wants to wait another 2-3 weeks before doing it again, since we really can't change anything else at this point in time. Much as I hate this expression, it is what it is. I suspect it's pretty bad right now.
One interesting bit of insight the acupuncture vet gave me is that she has noticed in some older dogs if they eat something, and then don't feel very good, they will avoid that food in the future (too bad puppies don't, LOL). So she told me to think back to what Tiny ate on Friday, the oinker day, and see if that's the food she's avoiding now. Yep, pretty much so. Unfortunately, I gave her such a variety of things it's going to be hard to come up with different stuff.
She will hardly touch ground beef. Yep, that's what she had for breakfast Friday. And today she wouldn't eat my nice crunchy fish filets, and sure enough, I had given her fish sticks on Friday. Also wouldn't eat gizzards, normally a favorite, but she would eat baked chicken this afternoon. So the vet may be on to something.
I will have to try some novel stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Maybe I will go to the wild game market about an hour from here and try some really weird stuff?
I can bake some nice turkey thighs. That might appeal. 
Sheeeesh.


----------



## nolefan

No one will ever be able to say you aren't doing everything humanly possible for your girl. I'm thinking about you both.


----------



## dborgers

You're a wonderful mom  Tiny is doing amazingly well for a 16 year old girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, you are an amazing dog Mom to try everything you can to get her to eat. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, is hydrotherapy a possibility for the arthritis? If Tiny likes being in water, that might be a good way for her to get exercise and build muscle mass without having to bear weight on sore joints.

For a person or animal with food allergies, a "rotation diet" is common. It features a given protein source only once every three days. That tends to make one use the same protein repeatedly in one day. That approach might help if Tiny is avoiding everything she ate on a day when she later didn't feel good.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Claudia M

OH Barb you are such a wonderful mom and Tiny such a wonderful daughter!!!!!! I think about you guys all the time!


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure know where you are right now and my heart bleeds for you.

However, I sure do get a grin out of all the food choices you give your lovely girl. If we lived close together I could sure whip up some "unusual" choices for lovely, sweet Tiny.

Hugs and much love being sent to you.


----------



## SandyK

Tiny is such a lucky girl to have a mom like you!! I am sure you will find something she likes.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny does love water, but the nearest hydrotherapy is pretty far away and I just can't get there. Already getting to the vet, an hour away, twice a week for laser therapy is going to be a serious problem. She has no muscle left in her legs, so I suspect it would take many weeks of hydrotherapy to see a difference. I don't think her life span is long enough for hydrotherapy  . If it would ever warm up, there's a lovely place I can take her to swim, but she has to wear a life jacket and long line because she's pretty well deaf. But that's probably several months from now, and again, I don't know if it's going to be possible.
Meanwhile, her appetite is still pretty lousy today but boy does she otherwise feel great! I have to suspect the B12 shot made the improvement. She's been just incredibly playful this morning, trying to get DH, me, and Tito each to play with her. She's acting downright silly! It's so wonderful to see. I wanted to go grab my video camera and share it with you guys, but of course, the batteries were down.
At my lunch break today I'm off to the grocery for some more ideas about things she will eat. Maybe pork, we haven't done much of that. More sweets of some sort, she seems to be really liking those. I need to try to find more turkey thighs to roast, and I'm going to roast a nice chuck roast and see if that will make her hungry.
My wise Italian grandmother always said that there's grief, and then there's guilt. We get over grief, but we never get past guilt. 
When my dogs pass on, I want to be able to say that I have no guilt, I've done everything that I could do. Then I only have to deal with the grief.


----------



## TheZ's

What a good dog Mom you are. How else could Tiny have gotten to 16 and still be the one instigating the play. Never heard that about grief and guilt but I think it's true. The menu sounds pretty amazing. Does Tito get any of the leftovers?


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahaha, my husband has to eat the stuff Tiny turns her nose up at  . 
Tito only gets the stuff that falls on the floor when Tiny spits it out. I've had to cut his food back so he doesn't gain weight!
Back from the grocery store. 
Donut holes, much to my surprise, are a "NO WAY". (I think Tito caught that before it even hit the floor when she spit it out, lol!). I'll try them again tomorrow.
Townhouse crackers with squirt can cheese are a "not too bad, I'll eat a couple".
Bacon is a huge "YES!!! LOVE IT!!" 
I grilled some pork chops, will try those for dinner. Also boiling some stew meat, since she won't eat burgers right now. 
Tiny is so good today I might have to take her for a ride to the bank to get a dog bone out of the "magic drawer". After all, isn't that why we drive to the bank? So they can give our dogs treats?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just cut up one of those personal watermelons and shared a tiny piece with the boys. Have you tried it? Toby loves watermelon, Yogi sort of likes it, but he's not sure about it.


----------



## dborgers

You know what? YOU ROCK!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had an apple today, and a banana. So fruit is on her "yes" list. Well, most fruit. She wasn't too happy with cantalope.
The great news is she ate a really good dinner. The fresh grilled pork chops apparently tickled her, she ate a whole chop. Plus when the stew beef was done, she wandered into the kitchen and begged for a few pieces. 
I stopped her from eating any more, didn't want to cause the same thing as this past Friday seemed to have caused.
So we'll see how she does tomorrow morning, her least hungry time of day. I'm guardedly optimistic that she's going to eat better tomorrow than she has the past few days.


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny, and well done Mom, your doing just great!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> My wise Italian grandmother always said that there's grief, and then there's guilt. We get over grief, but we never get past guilt.
> *When my dogs pass on, I want to be able to say that I have no guilt, I've done everything that I could do. Then I only have to deal with the grief*.


I can so relate to this. 

You've given her everything she could ever need - but the most important thing has been your love and your time. There was more than one occassion that I cried because I just couldn't figure out how to get Tesia to eat. It broke my heart. And I felt so helpless. But I know now, when I think back on it, on the days that she just couldn't take any food, she still had me lying beside her, and kissing her face, and talking softly to her. I know Tiny still has _you, _and everything you bring to her, even when she is feeling bad, and having a non-eating day. That is her everything.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My optimism was premature. Now, normally her hungriest time, she won't eat crackers or even her goldfish. 
She did, however, want to go for a long (for her) walk. So we walked around a lot, and now she's content. 

Thank you so much for this:



Sweet Girl said:


> I know Tiny still has _you, _and everything you bring to her, even when she is feeling bad, and having a non-eating day. That is her everything.


----------



## hotel4dogs

apparently my optimism was VERY premature. She will hardly touch food this morning.
We are off to the vet for a laser treatment. She does seem to feel wonderful, very alert, happy, and in a great mood. Just not hungry.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

My thoughts are with you & Tiny. Hopefully her appetite will return and it's nice to hear she's still got that happy outlook.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just catching up on Ms. Tiny. She has had a few very interesting days for you. Glad the B-12 is helping with her energy. Now if there was only a shot to help stimulate the appetite....hope things went well at the doctors today. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Of course she's not hungry, go back and read all that she ate for dinner yesterday, what a sweetie pie. I hope she gets her appetite back tonight, what's on the menu??? and can I stop by for leftover pork chops???


----------



## Sweet Girl

How is your sweet girl following laser therapy?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't decide if the laser therapy is helping or not, but that's only because the B12 shot made such a difference! I've committed to 6 laser sessions, we've done 2, so we'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't decide if the laser therapy is helping or not, but that's only because the B12 shot made such a difference! I've committed to 6 laser sessions, we've done 2, so we'll see how it goes from here.


Glad to read the B12 shots did the trick. Our senior boys have always gotten a spring in their step afterwards. 

Tiny is amazing for 16, and she has an incredible mom to go to such lengths to ensure her girl is full and happy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Tiny this a.m. and praying for a good day...


----------



## hotel4dogs

We've accomplished about 200 calories (of the target of 300) so far this morning. It was 5 nilla wafers, some coldcuts, a few treats, and a slice of cheese. I'm going to see if she'll eat 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich in a little while, but she's sleeping right now.


----------



## swishywagga

Bless her, hopefully she will eat a bit more later. What a great job your doing! Hugs sent over.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So glad Tiny ate something! Boy, her menu sounds delicious!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny, Tito and I invite each of you to drop by anytime to share in Tiny's menu!!! There's plenty for everyone.
We're up to about 650 calories now for today. Overall, a very good day. She did eat 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich (which I had to rescue from the roof of her mouth, pry it off, and then offer it back to her again, ewwwww), and for lunch 1/2 can of canned salmon and an apple. 
I can't believe how frisky she is since the B12 shot. It's astounding. I'm now recommending them to EVERYONE, lol. I don't remember them having this effect on HRH Toby. Of course, he was pretty lazy to begin with.


----------



## dborgers

> We're up to about 650 calories now for today.


Yahoo!! 

Tiny is so lucky to have room service and a personal concierge at the Hotel4Dogs.

16 years old. That's simply wonderful


----------



## hotel4dogs

a nOte fROm tIny mom iznot HeRe RitE noW
U cAn cOMe bUt U hAve 2 bRInG Ur oWN baCoN U kant hAve MINE


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

LOL love you Ms. Tiny....


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> a nOte fROm tIny mom iznot HeRe RitE noW
> U cAn cOMe bUt U hAve 2 bRInG Ur oWN baCoN U kant hAve MINE


Tiny i will com on da airplane with da bacon and da aberdeen angus beef, luv barnaby x


----------



## hotel4dogs

barNabY i aM olD but i aM sTiLL sExy


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny, i am neeerly 13 but i likes da older classy dames x


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tiny, you made me laugh out loud. :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tiny, playing with your Mom's computer eh? Well, keep her guessing, catering to your every need because you deserve it. I think we are trying to crown you the Grand Dame of the Forum in another thread, but IMO you are most definitely Her Royal Highness Tiny, the Grand Dame.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I roasted some lovely turkey thighs for me and Tiny for dinner (poor Tito....). DH is out of town on a fishing trip.
Anyway, she totally chowed down on them.
Methinks maybe she wants her food fresh cooked??? Tell me it's not so....


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think you're going to have to put the "Serving Maiden" outfit back on .....


----------



## swishywagga

How is Tiny doing today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today doesn't seem to be one of her good days. It was a real battle to get breakfast into her, and she turned her nose up at sardines at lunch time, a first. She did eat some bacon, and then a little later some crackers and cookies. Finally agreed to eat a hot dog, which she hasn't had for a while.
I'm tired and frustrated. I love her dearly, but there are days when this picky eating really gets to me, and today is one of them. 
I dread dinner time.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Today doesn't seem to be one of her good days. It was a real battle to get breakfast into her, and she turned her nose up at sardines at lunch time, a first. She did eat some bacon, and then a little later some crackers and cookies. Finally agreed to eat a hot dog, which she hasn't had for a while.
> I'm tired and frustrated. I love her dearly, but there are days when this picky eating really gets to me, and today is one of them.
> I dread dinner time.


You're doing a great job with her. Take a deep breath, relax, and maybe don't analyze every meal that she eats or doesn't eat but look at her overall consumption, attitude and well being. She is still happy, wants to play, eliminating properly, just not eating like she used to. I know, easy for me to say, it has to be frustrating trying to get food into her, but considering everything, at age 16, she is one remarkable little dog.


----------



## dborgers

> considering everything, at age 16, she is one remarkable little dog.


That's the truth  Simply amazing. 

We had a terror, uh, terrier, Daisy (ruler of the world), who lived to be over 18. But she was a smaller dog. That Tiny is 16 is a miracle of good genes and great care.


----------



## hotel4dogs

You're right. Overall, I am getting enough calories into her for now. It's not good stuff, but it's calories.
Just now she's trying to play bitey-face with Tito. He wants nothing to do with it.




my4goldens said:


> You're doing a great job with her. Take a deep breath, relax, and maybe don't analyze every meal that she eats or doesn't eat but look at her overall consumption, attitude and well being. She is still happy, wants to play, eliminating properly, just not eating like she used to. I know, easy for me to say, it has to be frustrating trying to get food into her, but considering everything, at age 16, she is one remarkable little dog.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry you are so frustrated today...you are allowed ...you are an amazing mom. Don't beat yourself up. We are all here for you to vent. Hugs for both of you!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> You're right. Overall, I am getting enough calories into her for now. It's not good stuff, but it's calories.
> Just now she's trying to play bitey-face with Tito. He wants nothing to do with it.


Tell Tito to be good to his big sister. On a really sad note, I just found out Sandy's Dream's lymphoma is stage 5. Breaks my heart.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That's so sad about Dream. What a heartbreak.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Just now she's trying to play bitey-face with Tito. He wants nothing to do with it.




My favourite post of the day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny seemed to have a hard time getting comfortable last night, she was panting a lot, kept getting up, just couldn't seem to settle. Part of it was probably lack of activity yesterday, but I also suspected she was in pain.
I got up, gave her a tramadol, and she settled shortly after that. I may need to up her dose to 1 tablet twice a day instead of just once. The vet said I could go as high as 2 tablets, 3 times a day and we could *talk about* going even higher. I've been resisting because I don't want it to supress her appetite even more than it already is.

What a breakfast. Nilla wafers, dog cookies, and pupperoni. Also part of an apple, and some broccoli.
It just blows my mind that this dog will eat fruit and veggies, but won't touch hamburger or steak.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that sweet Tiny has a better day today! Hope the tramadol helps keep her comfortable and doesn't affect her appetitie.


----------



## jealous1

Hopefully the tramadol won't upset her stomach and without her pain, Tiny will eat a little more for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Tiny tonight. Hope she has a better night for you. Hugs....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I gave her a tramadol again last night, and this morning her appetite was even worse than it has been in the mornings.
Back to the drawing board. I am at a loss as to pain control. I wonder if I need to put her on some prednisone, which will not only help with inflammation, but generally stimulates the appetite. But it comes with some pretty nasty side effects.


----------



## OutWest

Has she ever taken it before? If not, perhaps it's worth a try. Each of my dogs has a slightly different set of side effects to the pred but they do all seem thirstier and hungrier on it. Sending good thoughts to sweet Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

No, she hasn't had pred. before. We've been "saving it" for the last ditch effort so to speak. Unfortunately, it's pretty hard on the liver so we don't want to give it to her until it's the only option left.
It's so hard to walk the line between quantity of life (protecting the liver) and quality of life (pain relief). Obviously I choose quality over quantity, but I am trying so hard to balance the two as best as I can.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I gave her a tramadol again last night, and this morning her appetite was even worse than it has been in the mornings.
> Back to the drawing board. I am at a loss as to pain control. I wonder if I need to put her on some prednisone, which will not only help with inflammation, but generally stimulates the appetite. But it comes with some pretty nasty side effects.




Tesia's appetite was affected by Tramadol, too. 

There was a painkiller my vet gave her by injection at the end. In fact, she had every intention of sending pre-loaded syringes home with me to give to her. The relief came quickly, and I do remember my vet saying it shouldn't affect her appetite (she had none by then). We never got to test it, maybe it's something Tiny can try. I have no idea if it was in the NSAID class - so not sure about its effects on the liver. I wish I could remember what it was - I can probably find it in my stack of itemized bills. Okay - I just looked. I realize, it was her last day, and I never got a bill that day. They just said call when you are ready and we'll take care of everything by phone. I'm sorry. Maybe if you mention it to your vet they'll know what it might have been.


----------



## dborgers

I wouldn't worry about Prednisone. We gave Andy Denamarin (Large Dog) and his liver held up under higher doses of Prednisone and chemo too. 20 mg a day could do the trick. 

I'll bet it'll give Tiny appetite and increased water intake. Always seems to work that way. I have some here if you'd like me to send it to you.

What a miracle girl. 16 years old. Wow!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has seemed stressed or agitated the last couple of days. Not sure what to make of that. She's panting a lot, like she used to do during thunderstorms.
I sure wish they could talk so she could tell me what's bothering her.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Tiny. I think it would be great if they could talk so we could help them more. However, they can't, but you have been doing great on figuring out just what she needs or wants. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## love never dies

Sending prayers and super big hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

we had a rough night last night. I need to talk to my vet this morning about much more aggressive pain control.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has seemed stressed or agitated the last couple of days. Not sure what to make of that. She's panting a lot, like she used to do during thunderstorms.
> I sure wish they could talk so she could tell me what's bothering her.


Praying for Tiny. Mention that she's panting a lot when you talk to the vet.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Tiny had a bad night.

We put copper on prednisone for his last few months. 30mgs a day I believe and I will check. I knew it had bad side effects, but that boy was able to enjoy life again. His ortho vet did say we could use it and then stay off a little while to reduce the side effects and of course the acupuncture didn't work while he was on prednisone so we juggled the two. Laser therapy did help even when he was on predisone so we used that more often.

Sending you many cyber hugs and hoping and praying for improvement.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I sure hope Tiny feels better soon :crossfing


----------



## Claudia M

My heart goes out to both of you. It is such a hard puzzle - they can't tell you what is wrong, what hurts and where it hurts. Hope the vet has some insight into it. 
As far as Prednisone please make sure that if you start you do not abruptly stop it. The pred has to be tapered down in dosage or it can make things worse.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and Tiny in our thoughts, that the vet is able to come up with something to ease her pain, but does not affect her appetite.


----------



## swishywagga

Praying that Tiny starts to feel better, thinking of you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am sorry she is having such pain. Thinking of you both.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sending lots of Hugs to Tiny...I hope you feel better today!


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and Tiny.


----------



## OutWest

Sending good thoughts to Tiny. Hope she feels better and eats a lot today...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry that Tiny and you had a bad night last night. I hope your vet can give her something to help. Lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way. Hugs!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that you and Tiny had a bad night. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## hotel4dogs

We went to the vet this morning.
Tiny had laser therapy (which I don't really think is helping) and then my vet gave her a good exam. The good news, no, GREAT news is that he doesn't hear or find any evidence that she is starting to retain fluids. So the panting isn't due to that.
He felt it could be due to several things, or more likely, a combination of things. 
1. Pain....certainly very possible. But she doesn't stop panting as soon as she lies down, if it were strictly pain, she should. So while he thinks it's a contributing factor, he thinks there's more involved.
2. Stress....mostly due to some senior cognitive dysfunction. Since we are seeing other signs of that now, especially that she hates to be left alone, that's certainly very possible.
3. Poor body temperature regulation...the older (or very young) they are, the harder it is for their body to properly regulate their temperature. It's been quite warm here, and humid, for the first time this year.
So he thinks it's all of the above. But he says he does not think it's fluid buildup. Says her heart and lungs sound clear and strong.
He checked on what meds we can give her because with her diminished liver function a lot of them can't be given. What he settled on was adding some xanax (valium) to the mix *as needed*. He said if she seems agitated and/or anxious, go ahead and give her one. If it doesn't help within about 1/2 hour or 45 minutes, give her another one. Said the only side effect I'm likely to see is she'll be a bit sedated, which after all is what we are trying to achieve. 
We're also going to cut her metronidazole dose in half now and see what happens. It's another drug that's metabolized in the liver, so he doesn't want her on a normal therapeutic dose any longer if we can get away with a lesser dose.
Other than that, he said "don't be silly" when I asked if he thought her quality of life is poor right now. (as she was head butting him in the crotch begging for liver treats). She is still "in a place well worth being". Which is my feeling, but I needed him to say that.
Oh, and she's gained another 1/2 pound. She was 62 pounds, I believe the heaviest she's ever been. She's gained 4 pounds in the past 9 weeks! Guess I am getting a fair amount of food into her after all. I commented that I'm worried about her gaining weight, and he said not to worry. He said we need to put some calories and energy "in the bank" for when her liver gets to the point that "withdrawals will start to exceed deposits". 
I bought her some bacon today, and she did decide to eat some pork roast for dinner. So all in all, a rather good day here.
I plan to give her some Xanax tonight just to see how she does with it, before I try to give it to her when we're going to be gone for a couple of hours or so. I used to give it to both Tiny and Toby for thunderstorm phobias, but it's been about 5 years since she's had any.
She's sleeping peacefully right now. No doubt storing up energy in order to keep me up all night again tonight.


----------



## hotel4dogs

BTW, my vet feels that anxiety is a bigger component of what's going on with the pacing, panting, etc. than pain is. I was very glad to hear that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> We went to the vet this morning.
> Tiny had laser therapy (which I don't really think is helping) and then my vet gave her a good exam. The good news, no, GREAT news is that he doesn't hear or find any evidence that she is starting to retain fluids. So the panting isn't due to that.
> He felt it could be due to several things, or more likely, a combination of things.
> 1. Pain....certainly very possible. But she doesn't stop panting as soon as she lies down, if it were strictly pain, she should. So while he thinks it's a contributing factor, he thinks there's more involved.
> 2. Stress....mostly due to some senior cognitive dysfunction. Since we are seeing other signs of that now, especially that she hates to be left alone, that's certainly very possible.
> 3. Poor body temperature regulation...the older (or very young) they are, the harder it is for their body to properly regulate their temperature. It's been quite warm here, and humid, for the first time this year.
> So he thinks it's all of the above. But he says he does not think it's fluid buildup. Says her heart and lungs sound clear and strong.
> He checked on what meds we can give her because with her diminished liver function a lot of them can't be given. What he settled on was adding some xanax (valium) to the mix *as needed*. He said if she seems agitated and/or anxious, go ahead and give her one. If it doesn't help within about 1/2 hour or 45 minutes, give her another one. Said the only side effect I'm likely to see is she'll be a bit sedated, which after all is what we are trying to achieve.
> We're also going to cut her metronidazole dose in half now and see what happens. It's another drug that's metabolized in the liver, so he doesn't want her on a normal therapeutic dose any longer if we can get away with a lesser dose.
> Other than that, he said "don't be silly" when I asked if he thought her quality of life is poor right now. (as she was head butting him in the crotch begging for liver treats). She is still "in a place well worth being". Which is my feeling, but I needed him to say that.
> Oh, and she's gained another 1/2 pound. She was 62 pounds, I believe the heaviest she's ever been. She's gained 4 pounds in the past 9 weeks! Guess I am getting a fair amount of food into her after all. I commented that I'm worried about her gaining weight, and he said not to worry. He said we need to put some calories and energy "in the bank" for when her liver gets to the point that "withdrawals will start to exceed deposits".
> I bought her some bacon today, and she did decide to eat some pork roast for dinner. So all in all, a rather good day here.
> I plan to give her some Xanax tonight just to see how she does with it, before I try to give it to her when we're going to be gone for a couple of hours or so. I used to give it to both Tiny and Toby for thunderstorm phobias, but it's been about 5 years since she's had any.
> She's sleeping peacefully right now. No doubt storing up energy in order to keep me up all night again tonight.


Barb, refresh my memory- what is the flagyl for? If it's a digestion issue maybe Tylan Powder might be another option. I'm so happy she has no fluid retention issues and she's gained some weight. I may send the Tobynator up to you to get a few more pounds on him.


----------



## Claudia M

I couldn't wait to get home to check on Tiny. So glad for the GREAT news. I was reading and holding my breath at the same time. Right now DH is watching TV crunching his teeth awaiting a report on Tiny.    Way to go Tiny!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very happy for the good news! Tiny should be gaining weight, given the gourmet meals that you prepare for her. 

How is her vision? I suspect that my Charlie was going blind in his final weeks and that made him more anxious and more in need of our watchful company. 

Might a Thundershirt help with the anxiety when you have to leave her alone?

Hugs and prayers for you and the Queen of your heart.
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Tiny is doing so amazingly well for a 16+ year old girl. And you're an incredible mom


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Tiny is still in a good place.

Copper couldn't have any pork products, BUT that was after his first bout of pancreatitis since it could be and initially was triggered by pork; especially pork fat. Can you please check with Tiny's vet and make sure it is an okay food group for her? I hate to be a busy body, but it does worry me. I know, just because mine had it doesn't mean your will but it almost killed him the second time.

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Really hoping Tiny has a better day and her eating improves.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks everyone for the good wishes! 
Ann, the metronidazole is for the liver inflammation, not for digestive issues. Apparently it helps for "pissed off livers" ? Or so my vet says, anyway!
Lucy, Tiny's vision seems to be pretty good, although I'm sure it's not what it once was. My vet and I talked about the thundershirt yesterday, and felt that it wasn't really a good choice for several reasons, mostly having to do with putting it on her. But we did consider it.
Teresa, I did ask my vet about all the bacon I'm giving her, and he said not to worry about it. (She gets 2-3 slices of bacon per day). A bit of trivia, pork is a perfectly good food for dogs, when you see "meat meal" listed on the bags of dog food, frequently that is pork!
Tiny had her B12 shot yesterday, and now today she seems very alert and perky. But still panting very hard. I turned the air conditioning up, it's 85 here today. Ate pretty well so far, I think she's had about 800 calories already today, so we're good! For breakfast I have to beg her to eat, but once she gets started she'll eat a bit. Just now she had 1/2 can of pink salmon, a big wedge of liverwurst (today we like liverwurst, Danny!) and some cookies.
I had a long talk with her last night about all this food I am paying a fortune for and then throwing away. The canned salmon was on sale at Kroger (wild caught Alaskan salmon) for just $1.00 a can, so I explained to her that she will need to consider eating that more so than cod fillets, at $6.99 a pound. I pointed out that ground beef is pretty reasonable at $3.29 a pound, versus ground lamb which is $8.79. 
She was very unimpressed by my lecture. I think she might have been sleeping by the time I got done.


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> I had a long talk with her last night about all this food I am paying a fortune for and then throwing away. The canned salmon was on sale at Kroger (wild caught Alaskan salmon) for just $1.00 a can, so I explained to her that she will need to consider eating that more so than cod fillets, at $6.99 a pound. I pointed out that ground beef is pretty reasonable at $3.29 a pound, versus ground lamb which is $8.79.
> She was very unimpressed by my lecture. I think she might have been sleeping by the time I got done.


glad she ate! Great idea to have that chat with her. But since she knows she's royal, it probably won't have a great effect.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think she muttered something about giving Tito cheaper food instead....


----------



## AmberSunrise

Glad she is eating again 

Ground beef for $3.29/pound???? sheesh on sale its around $3.89/lb here....... up to almost $5.00/lb when not on sale!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm guessing "The Classy Dame" just has "Classy Taste Buds"! So glad she ate, thinking of you both.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lots of Hugs for Miss Tiny!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, you're such a great mom, trying this and that and the other food for her.

"And thus, dear students, we have arrived at the formula for figuring out what Tiny wants to eat today." 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v78/JRD77VET/funnies/***/women.jpg


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, I saw the funniest T-shirt at Kennedy Space Center recently. It said, "WHAT PART OF...." then had something just like that chalkboard, minus the professor and students, "DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND???"


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, yay!! What a great vet visit. They must just marvel at her. I hope the xanax helps calm her. I don't blame you for asking your vet about knowing when - but I do believe that as long as you are wondering, it's not time. I asked my vets a few times, and each time, they answered similarly to your vet. The second to last day we were there, the notes on her file said "happy and alert, just more tired." It sounds like Tiny is definitely still happy and alert - and maybe not even more tired (those head butts take some energy!). Give her some extra kisses - and an extra glob of liverwurst - for me. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Danny, I saw the funniest T-shirt at Kennedy Space Center recently. It said, "WHAT PART OF...." then had something just like that chalkboard, minus the professor and students, "DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND???"


LOL!!! That's funny


----------



## hotel4dogs

For the discerning doggie palate tonight....pot roast, sauteed fresh picked wild asparagus, roasted red peppers, and nilla wafers for dessert.


----------



## dborgers

Can I come for dinner? Oh, wait. I forgot for a minute I don't have a Lear Jet LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just catching up from the last couple days. I'm so happy to hear the vet report. You had me laughing at some of your comments Barb.  continued good thoughts...I may not check in every day but Tiny is always in my prayers. Hugs!


----------



## SandyK

I knew you would be able to satisfy Tiny's taste buds!!


----------



## PrincessDi

dborgers said:


> Aw, you're such a great mom, trying this and that and the other food for her.
> 
> "And thus, dear students, we have arrived at the formula for figuring out what Tiny wants to eat today."
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v78/JRD77VET/funnies/***/women.jpg


*THAT'S A RIOT!!!!!!*

Barb, I'm so glad that Tiny had a good vet visit and also very happy that she is eating and even gained a little! I hope that it brought you some relief. I know how difficult it is when they aren't eating like they used to.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the good thoughts and kind words.
Tiny actually came LOOKING FOR BREAKFAST this morning. I was just tickled. Now she is refusing her lunch, but I'm not panicking, she ate a really good breakfast and then we had to take a trip to the vet (3 hour ordeal) for her laser treatment, so that's okay. I'll try later. 
We have done 3 laser treatments on her front legs, both elbows and wrists, and I haven't really seen any change. So today I asked them to do the next 3 on her spine and hips, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts and kind words.
> Tiny actually came LOOKING FOR BREAKFAST this morning. I was just tickled. Now she is refusing her lunch, but I'm not panicking, she ate a really good breakfast and then we had to take a trip to the vet (3 hour ordeal) for her laser treatment, so that's okay. I'll try later.
> We have done 3 laser treatments on her front legs, both elbows and wrists, and I haven't really seen any change. So today I asked them to do the next 3 on her spine and hips, and we'll see what happens.


Nothing like a hungry dog bringing herself into the kitchen to make one's day.


----------



## hubbub

I'm SO happy to see that Tiny's head butting and playing - even if her eating is a bit picky. It brings a smile to my face


----------



## Claudia M

Checking on you and Tiny. Hope she had a good day and you were able to get a little out of the kitchen. Tiny's menu makes me hungry.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Ms. Tiny this morning. Praying for a good day and great weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was very disappointed that the laser therapy didn't seem to make any difference in Tiny's front legs, but I have to say it looks like it has helped a lot in her spine and hips, so that's GREAT news. She is really moving well today, getting up and lying down much less stiffly. 
She ate a good breakfast, although she was picky about what she would eat. I'm sure she got enough calories, and she did get her pills, so that's all that counts right now. 
Also she is panting a lot less today. It could be less pain, or it could be because it's really cold out. Or likely a combination of both.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love good updates.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How was Ms. Tiny today?


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that sweet Tiny seems to be less stiff and seems to be feeling better! Hope that tomorrow is an even better day for your girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has had a very good weekend so far. She got up this morning looking for breakfast again! And with the laser therapy on her spine/hips she seems quite a bit less stiff, so we're going to go ahead with another treatment Tuesday.
The poor girl had to sort of take a backseat to Tito yesterday, however, as he was very sick. We were at the e-vet half the night (vomiting). He's doing better now.
It's always something.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad to read that Tiny is having a good weekend. I hope Tito recovers quickly and doesn't add further to your stress.

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## Claudia M

What is wrong with Tito?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry to hear Tito was sick. Hopefully he will feel better as the day goes....I'm so happy Tiny is feeling better. Hugs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending tito healing vibes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny wants Tito to stay out of her thread, LOL. He will get his own thread when I have a minute to post. Basically, he ate something he shouldn't have (piece of an edible chew) and he was vomiting ALL day. 



Claudia M said:


> What is wrong with Tito?


----------



## dborgers

That's gotta make you feel good to have Tiny looking for breakfast 

Wishing Tito a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has had a very good weekend so far. She got up this morning looking for breakfast again! And with the laser therapy on her spine/hips she seems quite a bit less stiff, so we're going to go ahead with another treatment Tuesday.
> The poor girl had to sort of take a backseat to Tito yesterday, however, as he was very sick. We were at the e-vet half the night (vomiting). He's doing better now.
> It's always something.


WHEW! This is what I was hoping hoping hoping for. I love to hear she is looking for breakfast. When you say that, I can see Tesia standing beside her bowls. It warmed my heart during those tough eating times. (I bet you're like me, too: "Oh! You're hungry again, even though you ate an hour ago? SURE! Have a cookie! Have some more wet food! Have some beef? Chicken? Liverwurst?") 



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny wants Tito to stay out of her thread, LOL..


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, when she comes looking for food, I drop everything and give her anything she will eat. 
This is why she's gained 4 pounds in the last 2 months


----------



## coppers-mom

Is Tiny being a bit of a diva? 
Good!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Right now I just wish I could get BOTH of my dogs to EAT on the SAME DAY


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Tiny and Tito have you and I know how happy you are to have them. Hugs to all.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Tiny is eating for you. Shh...don't tell her, but I hope Tito feels better soon!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for a good day for Tiny!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny wants Tito to stay out of her thread, LOL. He will get his own thread when I have a minute to post. Basically, he ate something he shouldn't have (piece of an edible chew) and he was vomiting ALL day.


Barb

Tell Tiny she has to share! Glad to hear that Tiny and Tito are doing better!


----------



## puddinhd58

Poor baby... so happy to hear he is feeling better! Tiny doesn't want him to have a thread of his own.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I almost hate to say this because I don't want to jinx myself, but Tiny has had a string of probably 6 or 7 really good days. She's feeling well, being a pest, and eating very well. 
This morning as I was gobbling a quick yogurt for breakfast so I'd have time to cook bacon for Tiny, and beef and rice for Tito, I was thinking "what's wrong with this picture???". Sheeesh.
Tiny ate a big bowl of Tito's beef and rice. Previously she wouldn't even touch it. I hate to give it to her, because she's missing a bunch of teeth and I find rice all over the place the whole rest of the day! But I was just tickled that she wanted it. Probably only because it was Tito's.....


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> I almost hate to say this because I don't want to jinx myself, but Tiny has had a string of probably 6 or 7 really good days. She's feeling well, being a pest, and eating very well.
> This morning as I was gobbling a quick yogurt for breakfast so I'd have time to cook bacon for Tiny, and beef and rice for Tito, I was thinking "what's wrong with this picture???". Sheeesh.
> Tiny ate a big bowl of Tito's beef and rice. Previously she wouldn't even touch it. I hate to give it to her, because she's missing a bunch of teeth and I find rice all over the place the whole rest of the day! But I was just tickled that she wanted it. Probably only because it was Tito's.....


Sibling rivalry is as good a way to get kids to do what you want as anything. All's fair in love and motherhood...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Such good news Barb! Yay Tiny!


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny, hoping things continue to go well, maybe you could order out for food and give your mom a break?


----------



## dborgers

At 16+ years, every day is a great day


----------



## hotel4dogs

sWIShy i wOOd OrDr ouT FooD bUt i doNt hAve THumbS


----------



## hotel4dogs

Get away from my computer Tiny, it's bad enough you eat my breakfast but stay off the forum!
Tiny is doing so well today that when I caught her eyeballing the corned beef (and cabbage) that I was slicing for dinner I told her "don-even-thinkaboutit". And I only gave her a small slice. Well only a couple of small slices.


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> sWIShy i wOOd OrDr ouT FooD bUt i doNt hAve THumbS


Tiny tis me Barnaby, wait fur ur mom to go too da bathrooom, an then ordur da food on da internet, u r a good typist. I do dis all da time to get my cheeesy pizza!


----------



## hotel4dogs

mY MOm pEEs to FaSt


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny, i alreddy thought about dat, u just make sure she has da second or third cup of corffee! Hope it wurks, u is one classy dawgy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How's Tiny doing today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for asking Cathy, she is marvelous. She came looking for breakfast, and ate every bite. For lunch she ate some fresh roasted chicken (apparently she doesn't like leftovers now) and 1/2 an apple. 
She feels great. The B12 injections, and the laser therapy on her spine and hips, are helping her tremendously.
She is 16 years, 1 month, and 18 days old today.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I think Tiny is the Energized Bunny.....Love her!


----------



## Claudia M

Yay for Tiny and a good day for mom!


----------



## swishywagga

She is just amazing, so is her mom! Glad Tiny continues to do so well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tiny and her hunger never fail to make me smile. I love how she has become a discerning gourmet. She deserves it.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny is one amazing gal! And she's blessed with an amazing mom


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so happy for you and for Tiny!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, I'm so happy to hear both Tito and Tiny are feeling great! I'm sure you are relieved....our kids sure know how to worry us.


----------



## OutWest

Glad Miss Tiny is eating well. Great news!


----------



## Dallas Gold

So how is my very favorite 16 year old Illinois golden gal doing today?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for asking Cathy, she is marvelous. She came looking for breakfast, and ate every bite. For lunch she ate some fresh roasted chicken (apparently she doesn't like leftovers now) and 1/2 an apple.
> She feels great. The B12 injections, and the laser therapy on her spine and hips, are helping her tremendously.
> She is 16 years, 1 month, and 18 days old today.


That's fantastic, love hearing this. 

Wishing you many more happy healthy days with your special girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just came by to see how our sweet Tiny girl is doing today...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had another great day today. A good friend of mine from college (we go WAY back, LOL) stopped by just to see Tiny. At least that's what Tiny thinks.


----------



## Claudia M

Hope for a good and Happy Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny and Tito*

So glad to read that Tito and Tiny are doing good.
Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have been very hesitant to post this, because I don't want to jinx anything, but Tiny has been doing just amazingly well. She hasn't spit out any food in almost a full week, she has eaten everything I've offered her (ok, I haven't tried dog food!). She is obviously feeling well, she walked up to the pet hotel with me a couple of times in the past few days, and she's just been fantastic.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Brightened my day to read how well Tiny girl is doing. You're not jinxing anything, just celebrating 

Have a Happy Mothers/Furmom day!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That made my day to read. Everytime you post that Tiny is doing so well, I smile huge. She is amazing.


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keep up the good work Barb and Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Everyone that has seen Tiny in the past week or so wants to know what I'm giving her....so they can take some....that's how great she's been doing <<knock wood>>.


----------



## Bob Dylan

You are giving her lots of love and special food.............Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## dborgers

Chef Ramsey is aboard the "Tiny I" private jet ... awaiting the call to come cook for Tiny


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOLOLOL Danny you crack me up! 
I am afraid to let Tiny see that photo.


----------



## dborgers

The call letters - G BNFW - on the jet's tail stand for:

G - Gourmet
-
B - Beef
N - Noodles
F - Fish
W- Waffles


----------



## Claudia M

Hoping for another good gourmet day for Tiny!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad to hear Tiny is doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So now I have a minor dilemma about blood work. My vet wanted to do one more blood test to see where her liver values are, and if they are continuing to increase again, or staying stable.
She feels so good, I almost hate to do it. It might just depress me.
But I can understand his wanting to know, as we might need to tweak her drug cocktail a bit.
Decisions, decisions.
A great laser session today, she feels well tonight. And I forgot to mention yesterday...she ate a CAN OF PEDIGREE!! Yes, I had to hand feed it to her, but still! It's DOG food!


----------



## dborgers

Best viewed full image size :


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy Tiny is eating dog food again, plus having good results with the laser therapy! No advice on the timing of the blood work and I do understand why you feel like delaying it a bit!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, you never cease to amaze with the funny things you come up with!! That just totally cracks me up.


----------



## swishywagga

Always makes my day better to hear Tiny is doing so well!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dog Food.

Music to my ears.

I so hear you about the blood test. It IS a dilemma. I don't honestly know what I would do in your shoes. She does seem to be on such an upswing (touch wood). Maaaybe... the blood test will be good news that backs up her feeling better! Whe do you need to decide?


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh, no hurry to decide. With the acupuncture and laser, we are at the vet's once a week, so I can do it at any time.


----------



## SandyK

Always makes me happy to see a good report on Tiny!! Love the picture Danny posted...so funny.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just stopped by to check on my favorite Illinois Sweet 16 year old golden gal!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in to see how Tiny is feeling. Are you still thinking about the blood work? I'm so glad she has been doing so well.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

So glad that Tiny has been eating!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I almost posted a photo of Tiny's dinner last night. She had fresh baked cod filet, steamed spinach, and 5 'nilla wafers. It was a very pretty dish. Presentation is everything 
She continues to defy all odds and do well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is 16 years and 2 months old today! Back in early March when she refused to eat -anything- I didn't think she'd make it to 16 although it was only a few days off. Now she is following me around, begging for food. Even outside eating grass and weeds :yuck: .
Of course, I think my vet walks on water. Although she was already close to 16, he didn't *give up* on her. We pumped her full of lots of drugs, and waited it out. 
I do think I will do bloodwork when she goes for her laser treatment next week. I have to admit, I'm just plain curious, because her appetite seems so good.


----------



## swishywagga

That is such good news. What an amazing girl she is, and what an amazing mom she has!!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love hearing how well Tiny is doing! Yay for Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is 16 years and 2 months old today! Back in early March when she refused to eat -anything- I didn't think she'd make it to 16 although it was only a few days off. Now she is following me around, begging for food. Even outside eating grass and weeds :yuck: .
> Of course, I think my vet walks on water. Although she was already close to 16, he didn't *give up* on her. We pumped her full of lots of drugs, and waited it out.
> I do think I will do bloodwork when she goes for her laser treatment next week. I have to admit, I'm just plain curious, because her appetite seems so good.


Well, I think you deserve to think your vet walks on water! I hope he also teaches younger vets to be as patient and cautious about treating an older dog. Having a vet who is on your side - and on Tiny's side - is everything. We need their expertise and advice, especially at the hard times. Not just someone who is going the shrug and say, "She's not eating? Well, she's old." I hope he has some younger apprentices that he can pass along his knowledge and experience to. 

I was wondering what you had decided about the blood work, too. I'd be curious - because she is doing SO well. It would be great to see those levels down. 

Happy Sweet 16.2 Tiny!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's something that we as pet owners need to be aware of, too. Sometimes it truly is that they're just getting old. But other times, it's something that can be addressed, or at least mitigated.
She is sleeping under the ceiling fan right now. What a life!


----------



## Tahnee GR

That is so wonderful to hear


----------



## dborgers

> ...because her appetite seems so good.


Those are wonderful words


----------



## hotel4dogs

And now today for the first time in probably 2 weeks Tiny refused food. I was so disappointed I wanted to cry.
She ate a normal breakfast, then we went to the vet for her acupuncture. She ate a lot of treats there, happily.
When we got home, she just flat out turned her nose up at any lunch. Wouldn't even take cookies. 
For dinner, she ate *okay* but not great.
I am so upset. I hope it is only stress from the acupuncture, which she really hates. 
Hopefully she will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope it was just the stress of going to the appointment and not anything else.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, just remember you've been here before and things turned around.

The ups and downs are so tough. During the down times we make withdrawals from what I call 'The Faith Bank", to which deposits are made when things we didn't think possible happen.

Sometimes people and dogs just aren't hungry. Fingers crossed this is one of them.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ... She ate a lot of treats there, happily.
> When we got home, she just flat out turned her nose up at any lunch. Wouldn't even take cookies.
> For dinner, she ate *okay* but not great....


I'm thinking there is causality here. She filled up on treats and didn't want anything so ordinary as lunch. Bet her appetite is back in force tomorrow, though she may test your culinary skills again just for the joy of it.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## goldenwarn

Wow I am amazed at the amount of care and love you have given to your furbabies!!!!! They are truly lucky doggies and it shows!!!! I am just catching up on your tiny's story after reading your beloved Toby's story. You are an inspiring pet owner who is incredibly devoted to those babies!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for these kind words!



goldenwarn said:


> Wow I am amazed at the amount of care and love you have given to your furbabies!!!!! They are truly lucky doggies and it shows!!!! I am just catching up on your tiny's story after reading your beloved Toby's story. You are an inspiring pet owner who is incredibly devoted to those babies!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

And the great news is that Tiny is much more herself today, so I think it was just the vet visit. 
I'm really babying her appetite today, only giving her the things that she has really been eating ravenously the past two weeks, and she seems quite happy to eat them. 

She had bacon and eggs for breakfast, along with some liverwurst (for the pills) and a handful of dog cookies.
For lunch she had a peanut butter and banana sandwich (really really) and half an apple. I slathered on the peanut butter to get some extra calories into her. A couple of pupperoni for dessert.
She sniffed each item carefully before eating it (evidence that she's still not quite right), but then happily ate everything.
Also, the acupuncture seems to have helped her quite a bit again. She's not as stiff today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay Tiny! You go girl!


----------



## swishywagga

Fantastic news, have you ever thought of doing "Doggy Dinner Parties"!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Doggie Dinner parties....with shots of B12....sounds like a winning idea !


----------



## Bob Dylan

Your girl is just remarkable.......Love Her!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, I'm holding these thoughts very close right now. 
Tiny refused her dinner. 
No way.
No how.
No food tonight.
<<sigh>>




dborgers said:


> Aw, just remember you've been here before and things turned around.
> 
> The ups and downs are so tough. During the down times we make withdrawals from what I call 'The Faith Bank", to which deposits are made when things we didn't think possible happen.
> 
> Sometimes people and dogs just aren't hungry. Fingers crossed this is one of them.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> And now today for the first time in probably 2 weeks Tiny refused food. I was so disappointed I wanted to cry.
> She ate a normal breakfast, then we went to the vet for her acupuncture. She ate a lot of treats there, happily.
> When we got home, she just flat out turned her nose up at any lunch. Wouldn't even take cookies.
> For dinner, she ate *okay* but not great.
> I am so upset. I hope it is only stress from the acupuncture, which she really hates.
> Hopefully she will be better tomorrow.





hotel4dogs said:


> And the great news is that Tiny is much more herself today, so I think it was just the vet visit.
> I'm really babying her appetite today, only giving her the things that she has really been eating ravenously the past two weeks, and she seems quite happy to eat them.
> 
> She had bacon and eggs for breakfast, along with some liverwurst (for the pills) and a handful of dog cookies.
> For lunch she had a peanut butter and banana sandwich (really really) and half an apple. I slathered on the peanut butter to get some extra calories into her. A couple of pupperoni for dessert.
> She sniffed each item carefully before eating it (evidence that she's still not quite right), but then happily ate everything.
> Also, the acupuncture seems to have helped her quite a bit again. She's not as stiff today.





hotel4dogs said:


> Danny, I'm holding these thoughts very close right now.
> Tiny refused her dinner.
> No way.
> No how.
> No food tonight.
> <<sigh>>


Oh, the ups and downs are SO hard. Hang in there. I, too, think the cookies at the laser appt may have just thrown her off her game yesterday. She ate a GREAT amount during the day today (and who could blame her with those offerings!). Maybe just wasn't quiiite hungry yet tonight? I hope she comes poking around in the kitchen in a few hours. Maybe if a certain favourite person starts spreading liverwurst on cookies... 

Sending positive, hungry thoughts. And cyber hug to you - because I know how hard this is.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know this is all my fault, I never should have bragged about how well she's been doing. 
Just now she was retching a little. Didn't bring up much. She does that off and on (like maybe once a week or less) so that doesn't panic me. 
This roller coaster ride is so hard on my nerves.


----------



## Alaska7133

The roller coaster is the hardest thing to deal with. It would be so nice for them and for us if we didn't have to sit and watch them go back and forth. We live for the good days. The hard part is when the good days get farther and farther apart. We hold them close as long as we can. How is Tito doing through this?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Tito, he gets shoved to the background so often. First there was 18 months of dealing with HRH Toby's health issues, which was pretty much a full time job. Then about a year in which Tiny was great, and now I'm dealing with Tiny's health issues. Luckily he's not a very demanding sort of guy. He just mopes around on the floor and waits for someone to notice that he's there


----------



## hotel4dogs

Reading back through this thread and taking great comfort in the fact that, on several occasions, she's done this for a couple of days.
I commented previously, and had the same thought today, that maybe there are times when I just plain overload her liver/pancreas/stomach with fat and protein (because it's what she'll eat) and then she's sick for a few days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I follow your stories from two years back, you are the greatest mom on this forum. Healing vibes and prayers for you sweet girl.


----------



## Claudia M

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I follow your stories from two years back, you are the greatest mom on this forum. Healing vibes and prayers for you sweet girl.


I second the above. I have not been here that long and I have not read thru the entire previous threads, but you have been so wonderful to your furkids - they are all lucky to have you and I am sure you are just as lucky to have them in your life!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks so much! <<blushing>>


----------



## swishywagga

Totally agree with what everyone has said, you are absolutely amazing, nobody could be doing a better job than you are right now! Sending good wishes and thoughts across to you and your furbabies.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just getting caught up on Tiny's ups and downs eating this week. 
Hoping today will bring a good day for both of you. Sending more good thoughts and prayers.....hugs!


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I know this is all my fault, I never should have bragged about how well she's been doing.


I disagree and by all means you should celebrate the high points with us. As Danny mentioned you now have to withdraw a little from the faith bank.

I never shirked from celebrating high points with Tucker and his story. You and many others here kept me going back then. I won't forget that, thank you.

Our time will come again someday. One thing I know for sure is it never gets easier.

Hugs to you and your Tiny girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, so sorry you have these ups and downs. I hope she just had an upset tummy that will resolve on its own.


----------



## Brave

Thinking of you and Tiny. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have been totally babying her tummy today, I gave her 10 meals of 100 calories each (roughly) and made it stuff that was as easy to digest as possible, except for her morning bacon and liverwurst (for the pills).
She did pretty well. Even ate a small bowl of beef/rice twice today, although I had to add gravy to it to get her to eat it. Normally I don't give her any rice because she's missing a bunch of teeth, and it falls back out of her mouth. All over my house. For the next several hours. But today, I'll just pick up rice kernels. Well probably for the next 3 days.
Tonight I was eating a nice fresh grilled burger, and she wandered over to the kitchen table and looked longingly at me. So I broke her off a piece, and she was glad to have it. I gave her about half the burger, toward the end she'd pretty well had it, but she did eat it.
So we made progress today. It's the good thoughts from the forum that work the magic!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending more magic thoughts and wishes over to you and Tiny! So glad she ate better today. Hugs to Tito too!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I have been totally babying her tummy today, I gave her 10 meals of 100 calories each (roughly) and made it stuff that was as easy to digest as possible, except for her morning bacon and liverwurst (for the pills).
> She did pretty well. Even ate a small bowl of beef/rice twice today, although I had to add gravy to it to get her to eat it. Normally I don't give her any rice because she's missing a bunch of teeth, and it falls back out of her mouth. All over my house. For the next several hours. But today, I'll just pick up rice kernels. Well probably for the next 3 days.
> Tonight I was eating a nice fresh grilled burger, and she wandered over to the kitchen table and looked longingly at me. So I broke her off a piece, and she was glad to have it. I gave her about half the burger, toward the end she'd pretty well had it, but she did eat it.
> So we made progress today. It's the good thoughts from the forum that work the magic!


YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!! 

This end of the roller coaster is way better. 

And I will just third, or fourth, or whatever we're up to around the fact that you are the best when it comes to taking care of your dogs. I am willing to bet that your dedication has been an example and inspiration to more than just me when it has come to be our time to care for an ailing beloved dog. We may send our good thoughts - but you are the one making it all count. Tiny - AND sweet, patient Tito - are lucky to have you.


----------



## Brave

Woot woot! Go Tiny!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1

Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet Tiny and a healthy appetite!


----------



## dborgers

A few pics to tempt Tiny


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny thinks the onions and grapes look especially appealing 
Dunno about Tiny, but the pictures sure tempt ME


----------



## SandyK

Made me smile to read that you shared half of your burger with Tiny. I can just picture her looking at you to share. I also think Danny's pictures appeal to you because you were still hungry.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I'll just pick up rice kernels>>>>>>>>>>>>>you need my Lennon, he eats anything and everything that is on the floor! LOL

I am so glad Ting is eating give her Hugs & kisses from NJ!


----------



## Pixie

"So we made progress today. It's the good thoughts from the forum that work the magic! "

You know that we are flooding you with those  Tiny has become such a part of our hearts! We sahre your concerns and couldn't be more happy with the good news!

Now excuse me while I am going to: eat a burger, a rosted chicken, a club sandwich and a nice peace of steak (drooling a bit in here...thank you Danny for looking over my line). I would gladly share it all with Tiny


----------



## Brave

How is Tiny doing today? 

*hugs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is not having a good day.
What I don't understand is how she can go from doing wonderful for 2 weeks, right up until Tuesday morning when she was eating so very, very well, to not wanting food at all by Tuesday afternoon.
She doesn't even want bacon today.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is not having a good day.
> What I don't understand is how she can go from doing wonderful for 2 weeks, right up until Tuesday morning when she was eating so very, very well, to not wanting food at all by Tuesday afternoon.
> She doesn't even want bacon today.


</3

I am so sorry to hear that.  my heart breaks. Does she go through phases like that often?

I am sending sweet juju juice to you two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I am sorry. Sending prayers she gets hungry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I scrolled back through this thread, and it seems that she did something similar to this back on April 20th. It took her 10 days to show much improvement. 
So maybe I can just wait this out, and try to get as much food as possible into her. Luckily, she has gained almost 5 pounds since the liver failure diagnosis, so we have a few pounds "in the bank" that we can make withdrawals against.
Such a worry, though.


----------



## Brave

I understand. I hear my Dad go through the same thing. He has no appetite and wastes away for a while, then he gets t back and gains some weight. It's normally the chemo/radiation that makes him listless so the doctors break it up so he can gain weight before the next treatments. I hope Tiny perks up soon. I know how hard it is to watch a sick pup turn up their nose. My thoughts are with you. Big big hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

Sending good thoughts for Tiny. Try not to worry . . . at her age a few days without much of an appetite aren't too surprising.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. After mulling it over, I think I'm going to try NOT feeding her for the next 24 hours. Just a small amount to try to get her pills into her.
Maybe her system needs a rest. Maybe I've overloaded it with protein and fat.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks. After mulling it over, I think I'm going to try NOT feeding her for the next 24 hours. Just a small amount to try to get her pills into her.
> Maybe her system needs a rest. Maybe I've overloaded it with protein and fat.


When Toby has his horrible colitis episodes, our vet recommends a 24 hour fast just to give his digestive system a rest, then we slowly add in bland ID canned...knowing Tiny's discriminating taste I doubt she'd fall for Canned ID like Toby does. 

Thinking of you and hoping tomorrow is better for you both. :crossfing


----------



## KiwiD

I can understand your worry, it's what dog mom's do best. I hope Tiny's appetite comes back tomorrow. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Tiny will be in our thoughts. Hope she is back on her feed soon.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Tiny will feel like eating in the morning. I hope your plan works. Big hugs from me and my kids.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Tiny and you in my thoughts and prayers, with some left over for Tito.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending good thoughts. I hope the 24-hour food rest helps. Is she still acting like herself otherwise? Pestering Tito to play? Coming around for love?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Still absolutely no interest in food, but yes, she is acting normal (for an old girl, anyway!). Went for a nice car ride yesterday, playing, barking at DH, playing with the famous duck toy last night. 
But she doesn't want anything to do with any food of any kind.
I'm going to bake her a little cod later today, just to put a little something in her stomach with her pills. *normally* that's her very favorite, so we shall see.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear she is ok in other ways, hoping she eats a little something today. Will check back later to see how she's doing. Sending hugs to all!


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry that I have not followed Tiny's thread regularly.

Wishing your Tiny all the best and that her appetite returns.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope the cod does the trick today.


----------



## Brave

Sending delicious thought waves to Tiny. Mmmmm... bacon..... burgers.... cheese..... brownies... Whoops! That was totally me.... *getting back into the groove* cucumbers! (Bear loves these things) Bell Peppers! Watermelon! 

*Looks down at Bear* Whew he hasn't picked up on my yummy food thoughts, good. 

Thinking of you and Tiny. I hope her appetite comes back with gusto! 

<3


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm trying to explain to Tiny that $7 a pound cod fillets are no better than $1 per can sardines, but getting no where with the notion.
But the good, no great, news is that she was very happy to eat the cod. I gave her about 6 ounces of freshly baked cod, and she ate it eagerly.
She hasn't had much of anything else today, we're probably only up to about 400-500 calories for the day, but at least her attitude toward food was better tonight so I am thinking that perhaps withholding food for a day is the best thing when she seems off, rather than trying to convince her to eat. We are learning together.
When I say ate it eagerly, I mean head butting me looking for more


----------



## Brave

GoTiny!!!!!!

How many Kcals does she need? I am hoping 500 is about 1/2 her daily needs. 

She knows the good stuff when she tastes it. Is there a cheaper fish she would/could eat? I am not a fish person so i am out of the water here. ;P

Har har har 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

You're right, we target 900-1000 per day with her. I've been trying to get more into her, put a little weight on her, because in end stage liver failure weight loss is inevitable and my vet says we are putting some pounds in the bank so we have more to withdraw when we get to that point.
So today she's down about 500 kcal, not too bad. Yesterday almost all 1000. Probably lost about a pound since Tuesday.
She got cod because it's what I had in the house (we love cod!) and with the price of gas, it's still cheaper to give her the $7 a pound cod than to go to the store and buy something cheaper!
"out of the water here" hee hee


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear Ms. Tiny ate the cod for you tonight and had a good day.  She is in my thoughts and prayers every day. I'm hoping for more good news tomorrow. Hugs from me and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad Queen Tiny ate her cod. The head-butting suggests that you should provide _more_ of same, Barb, with appropriate disregard for the cost. Clearly she has royal tastes in her chow, as well-loved dogs often do in their senior years.


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<grins>> you've got her number!

It kinda broke my heart to tell her she couldn't have any more, I try to give her whatever she wants to eat these days. But I'm still trying to limit her food today, and probably tomorrow, to small meals of very easy to digest foods. 
I'm still leaning toward thinking I've given her *minor* bouts with pancreatitis a couple of times. When she has started refusing all food (since the initial diagnosis, anyway) it has been immediately following a day of huge meals, very heavy in fats and proteins. So it may overload her liver, or pancreas, and take some time for the inflammation to go down. 
At least that's what I suspect. Why else would it come on so suddenly, when she is eating GREAT, and then suddenly won't touch anything at all? Anyone have any ideas?



GoldensGirl said:


> Glad Queen Tiny ate her cod. The head-butting suggests that you should provide _more_ of same, Barb, with appropriate disregard for the cost. Clearly she has royal tastes in her chow, as well-loved dogs often do in their senior years.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> <<grins>> you've got her number!
> 
> It kinda broke my heart to tell her she couldn't have any more, I try to give her whatever she wants to eat these days. But I'm still trying to limit her food today, and probably tomorrow, to small meals of very easy to digest foods.
> I'm still leaning toward thinking I've given her *minor* bouts with pancreatitis a couple of times. When she has started refusing all food (since the initial diagnosis, anyway) it has been immediately following a day of huge meals, very heavy in fats and proteins. So it may overload her liver, or pancreas, and take some time for the inflammation to go down.
> At least that's what I suspect. Why else would it come on so suddenly, when she is eating GREAT, and then suddenly won't touch anything at all? Anyone have any ideas?


 
First off, I'm so glad she ate the cod. The girl has good taste for sure. 

And I think you are probably right about what is happening. It's helpful that you are keeping track of what she is eating, and if you can see a pattern when she stops eating, it has to be more than a coincidence. Have you asked your vet about the theory?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, the vet agrees with me. Said it might be a mild pancreatitis, or just that her liver gets more inflammed from all the fat/protein.
So the issue is that it's all she'll eat.
I need some ideas for carbs to get into her. I hate to give her rice (which she will sometimes eat) because it gets all over my house. I tried pasta once, with some butter on it, and she wouldn't touch it. I'm thinking maybe if I put tomato sauce on it she might nibble it? 
She won't eat oatmeal, won't eat bread unless it has peanut butter on it. Right now off of nilla wafers and crackers, won't even eat goldfish crackers.
She is NOT making this easy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So today for breakfast she had a small slice of liverwurst (pills), and 2 slices of bacon, plus about 4 dog cookies. Not a lot of food, but the fat/protein in the bacon worries me. However, it was all she would eat.
But at least she ate THAT. Yesterday she didn't want even that.


----------



## GoldenCamper

For some carb ideas how about making her french toast? Tater tots? Maybe her very own pizza?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great ideas, Steve, I will try all of them. Although not the "her very own pizza" one, she will have to share it with me and DH!


----------



## swishywagga

Glad she ate some breakfast. Pasta and tomato sauce works for Barnaby when he is ever feeling unwell, I also find small pieces of hot dog sausages mixed in work, because of the strong flavour, (if Tiny's tummy will tolerate them).


----------



## Thalie

First, I am so happy that Tiny liked her cod (cod is yummy, we love it too) and ate a bit this morning. Go, Tiny !

As far as finding a carb source, have you ever tried quinoa ? Here is the nutritional analysis : Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Quinoa, cooked. It is my understanding that it can be fed to dogs instead of either brown or white rice. 

Another idea is mashed potatoes (either regular or yams) rolled into balls with flaked cod and perhaps a little coconut oil or butter if she is adamant she wants fat.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Maybe she could chase down her pizza with a non alcoholic beer too  carb city.

Maybe try some Honest Kitchen mixed in with the pizza sauce for more nutrition? Let me know how you and DH like that one 

Give Tiny girl a hug for me!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, the vet agrees with me. Said it might be a mild pancreatitis, or just that her liver gets more inflammed from all the fat/protein.
> So the issue is that it's all she'll eat.
> I need some ideas for carbs to get into her. I hate to give her rice (which she will sometimes eat) because it gets all over my house. I tried pasta once, with some butter on it, and she wouldn't touch it. I'm thinking maybe if I put tomato sauce on it she might nibble it?
> She won't eat oatmeal, won't eat bread unless it has peanut butter on it. Right now off of nilla wafers and crackers, won't even eat goldfish crackers.
> She is NOT making this easy.


Queen Tiny wants to make sure that your full attention is focused on her needs and that you are having a proper workout.

Some ideas: 
What about sticky rice, or glutinous rice? Because the grains cling together, it might be less of a nuisance, especially if mixed with some kind of binder like maybe Cheez Whiz.
Sweet potatoes are used in some of the dog foods we buy. They're higher in a lot of nutrients than white potatoes. My dogs like to steal them. 
Pasta with Alfredo sauce (maybe a low-fat version), perhaps with a little chicken or fish?
I recall your making a meatloaf for her. Maybe that could have some starchy filler added to it.

Your gourmet skills are sure to be exercised by Her Majesty in any case. I will be holding you and your furry family in my thoughts today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The Queen Bee does like sweet potatoes, but they don't like her.....
Writing down all suggestions, I will try each one. Hadn't thought of the Honest Kitchen, I might be able to mix that in with something.


----------



## Brave

Glad she ate this morning. Thinking of both of you. You really are a great caretaker.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I bought some really thin, very lean sandwich steaks (like philly cheese steak type) that I'm going to fry up for her lunch. I have a little ground beef/rice/gravy left from the other day, so I'll see if she'll munch some of that. Maybe outside, it's nice out


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> <<grins>> you've got her number!
> 
> It kinda broke my heart to tell her she couldn't have any more, I try to give her whatever she wants to eat these days. But I'm still trying to limit her food today, and probably tomorrow, to small meals of very easy to digest foods.
> I'm still leaning toward thinking I've given her *minor* bouts with pancreatitis a couple of times. When she has started refusing all food (since the initial diagnosis, anyway) it has been immediately following a day of huge meals, very heavy in fats and proteins. So it may overload her liver, or pancreas, and take some time for the inflammation to go down.
> At least that's what I suspect. Why else would it come on so suddenly, when she is eating GREAT, and then suddenly won't touch anything at all? Anyone have any ideas?


I think you are on the right track with this thinking. Princess Erin could start an episode just with a couple bites of cat food. After the second time, I would just start her on the antibiotics if I even thought she had gotten into something she shouldn't have. I would completely skip the next meal and she would be good as gold after that..... pardon the pun :


----------



## Claudia M

Just catching up on you and Tiny. I agree with your assertion on the protein overload. After couple days at the cabin with an evening of chili, a morning of pancakes, sausage and eggs, another evening of grilled ribeye steaks I was ready for nothing the third evening. We ended up making a salad with a little roasted chicken just so DH will not go hungry. 
Rose had her share of pancakes, eggs, baked potato and steak. She is normally a snack beggar but after the two day feast she wasn't much into snacks. She burned all the calories with the miles and miles of running thru the meadow and the woods - up and down the hills; but yesterday she was also munching on the romaine lettuce. I mixed it in with her kibble and she picked the lettuce first and ate the kibble last.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The reason I even had the thought that maybe she's got a pancreatic/liver inflammation is because although she was (note the past tense here  ) refusing all meat, cheese, etc. she would eat veggies and a little bit of apple. So maybe her body was telling her nix on the heavy stuff.
Today she does seem improved. She had bacon and liverwurst for breakfast, with some dog cookies. For lunch (already) she had 1/2 can of canned salmon and a handful of goldfish crackers. So she's doing better.
I wish she would ignore the video camera. Every time I get it out, she stops what she's doing. She's been so very full of herself the past couple of days, she's got us laughing constantly. Barking, pawing at us for attention, messing with Tito.
At least I can say with 100% certaintly her quality of life is still good. We just got back from a nice long "bye bye in the car" and she is quite happy.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear Tiny's appetite has improved. Always makes the day better to know she is doing well! Maybe she needs her hair and make-up done before she will go in front of the camera, after all she is one classy lady!


----------



## Claudia M

hahaha - is Princess Tiny camera shy????


----------



## hotel4dogs

The little bitch isn't camera shy, she's fascinated by the camera! As soon as it comes out she drops what she's doing, and comes over to check it out. And it's only the size of a cell phone, yeesh. 
Two paws up on pizza. Nix on the beef/rice.


----------



## Brave

yay for eating!!!!


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> The little bitch isn't camera shy, she's fascinated by the camera! As soon as it comes out she drops what she's doing, and comes over to check it out. And it's only the size of a cell phone, yeesh.
> Two paws up on pizza. Nix on the beef/rice.


I'm laughing that she isn't letting you get a photo, too funny! Just catching up and glad that your efforts are paying off and she will sometimes eat what you've made for her. I think of her often


----------



## hotel4dogs

I try really hard to keep a positive attitude, for her sake if nothing else. I try not to think things like, "this is her last birthday", or "this is the last time she'll see my son" (he's coming from FL next week for a very short visit), but rather I try to think, "what a great day we had! She got to go for a ride, she ate well, and she played quite a bit".


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I try really hard to keep a positive attitude, for her sake if nothing else. I try not to think things like, "this is her last birthday", or "this is the last time she'll see my son" (he's coming from FL next week for a very short visit), but rather I try to think, "what a great day we had! She got to go for a ride, she ate well, and she played quite a bit".


There is nothing to be gained from the "last" thoughts. When we left the beach for the last time last summer, for some reason, I looked at my little picture of shining, happy health and thought, "I wonder if we'll be back next summer?" It haunts me. Nothing good from it, I can tell you from experience. 

I so wish she didn't get distracted by the video camera. Have been dying to see a little video of her pawing at Tito or just being her silly self. Meantime, I'll just be happy knowing she is eating well again. It really improves my day to read that.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

It made my day knowing Tiny had a good day....and of course, mom! Hoping for a nice visit with your son next week and a lot more good days remaining for Queen Tiny!


----------



## Dallas Gold

So glad Tiny had a good day, and I'm hoping for another tomorrow!


----------



## SandyK

Happy to read Tiny had a good day!!


----------



## Pixie

hotel4dogs said:


> I try really hard to keep a positive attitude, for her sake if nothing else. I try not to think things like, "this is her last birthday", or "this is the last time she'll see my son" (he's coming from FL next week for a very short visit), but rather I try to think, "what a great day we had! She got to go for a ride, she ate well, and she played quite a bit".


 
An amazing way of seeing life! A day at a time and seize the day! Even for us, it is the best lesson we can learn from our puppys


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was reading a book last night and came across the expression "carpe cervesia", seize the beer. Laughed and thought of Danny and Andy. Also not a bad life philosophy 
Today has started out pretty well. She ate her breakfast with no complaints. She's off for laser therapy this morning, so hopefully will be feeling just fine later on. 
Tuesday is her shot day, I give her both her adequan and B12 injections on Tuesday mornings. It's amazing how fast she can get up and disappear when the syringes come out of the drawer, LOLOL.


----------



## hockeybelle31

I don't comment too much but I wanted to let you know I read this thread every day and celebrate every good moment with you! I even tell Fannin all about how Tiny is doing. He's extremely jealous of her food choices but I tell him that if he makes it to sweet 16 he can eat whatever he wants too!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that sweet Tiny is off on a good start today! Sending thoughts that this is a very good week for lovely Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She was a real trooper at laser, even though she wasn't allowed to have big handsful of the treats that I think set off this latest bout of not eating. She's sleepy now, but in a very nice, relaxed way. She ate canned salmon and pizza for lunch, OFF A DISH. That's huge. 
I'm going to try the pasta with tomato sauce for dinner tonight. Great suggestions my friends!
I optimistically paid for 6 more laser sessions. She goes once every-other-week. So that's 12 weeks....


----------



## Brave

Yay!!!!! Congrats on the great day!!! 

I optimistic as well.  big smooches from Bear and I.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I try really hard to keep a positive attitude, for her sake if nothing else. I try not to think things like, "this is her last birthday", or "this is the last time she'll see my son" (he's coming from FL next week for a very short visit), but rather I try to think, "what a great day we had! She got to go for a ride, she ate well, and she played quite a bit".


Such wise words! I watch my Joker's slowing steps and occasional stumble and then have to push away the dark thoughts about his approaching 13th birthday. He is my very special boy, still eager for chow, reminding me sternly about my bedtime, doing his joyful back dances, and quick to tease Sunny into play. He enjoys his life and that is what I'm supposed to do, too.

Barb, you and Tiny remain in my thoughts and prayers every single day. I that she continues to insist on living on her terms and that you enjoy many more weeks of her company.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today has been a good day. I couldn't figure out what to give her for dinner, I didn't want to do the pasta tonight, so I gave her a little leftover pork and.....drumroll.....1/2 can of Pedigree! She ate it! She also ate a little bit of Royal Canin's gastro (prescription) canned food. She won't touch the Purina, Hills, or Eukanuba prescriptions, but the Royal Canin is *sort of* okay in her book.


----------



## dborgers

Go Tiny!! WTG. What a sweetie pie you are!


----------



## KiwiD

Good girl Tiny. Keep it up


----------



## Claudia M

Have you tried the rice stick noodles? You can get them in the Asian Cuisine department. Chicken cooked in turmeric (which is also good for Tiny's liver) with red peppers and I believe broccoli over white rice stick noodles. I think I still have a recipe somewhere. I will try to remember to scan it and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Pixie

Keep that apetite up girl 


(you know mommy will spoil you with nice treats  )


----------



## hotel4dogs

And now this morning she did an episode of minor *dry heaving*, which she does every once in a while and it doesn't seem to be of any real concern. Except last time it preceeded the week of hardly eating. 
Have to wait and see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> And now this morning she did an episode of minor *dry heaving*, which she does every once in a while and it doesn't seem to be of any real concern. Except last time it preceeded the week of hardly eating.
> Have to wait and see what the rest of the day brings.


I am hoping it was a bump and not a roadblock. Come on Tiny! Lets get some grub in your belly. Smooches from Bear and I.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Tiny will be hungry for lunch and NO dry heaves. Poor girl...


----------



## TheZ's

Hoping Tiny's feeling better this afternoon. I'm amazed by the variety of things she's been eating.

Don't know if I've missed it but I was wondering what you were feeding Tiny over the years to get her to 16.


----------



## Claudia M

thinking of you and Tiny! Hope she is doing better this afternoon!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She's been fine the rest of the day, perky, pesty, and ate pretty well. She *tolerated* the pasta with sauce, but walked away after eating about half of it. Ate an apple and a banana, several dog cookies. SNARFED a big piece of fish. So it's all good today.
I don't know what to make of the "dry heaves", I think it's really a throat issue, not a stomach thing. She doesn't bring anything up, which is why I called it that, but if I look at her, her sides aren't heaving like a dog that's trying to vomit. She does it every once in a while, then seems perfectly fine afterward. It's almost more like she's bringing up a hairball??

The Z's....my dogs eat <<gasp>> Purina Pro Plan. No matter what DogFoodAdvisor says! Toby, even with all of his health problems, made it to a couple weeks short of 14. Tiny is 16 years, 2 months, and 9 days old.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I was thinking hairball when I read about the dry heaves!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, I probably shouldn't call it "dry heaves" because that brings to mind repeated non-productive stomach heaving and retching. That's not at all what happens. She will sort of "gag" once or twice. Ends in a bit of a slight cough, very slight, nothing comes out of her mouth, and then she's done. Like there's a piece of hair or something in her throat.
Who knows, maybe there is!


----------



## nolefan

Perky, Pesty and eating... now that's what I like to hear  Fingers crossed for lots more days like this afternoon  Hugs to Tiny from me...


----------



## Claudia M

Pacific Rim Stir-Fry - Recipe.com

sorry - I was late getting to work this morning (even though I work 5 min away from home), I was writing a "book" and forgot to take the cookbook with me. I found the recipe online; I guess you can cut the soy sauce, cornstarch and crushed red pepper for Tiny.


----------



## dborgers

Andy made those throaty sounds the last couple years too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Now I am totally perplexed.....
I stopped at McDonald's on the way home from Tito's field training today and got Tiny a McDouble (with no condiments on it). 
Came home, took off the top bread, tore the rest in bite sized pieces, put it in a bowl on the floor. 
Nope, no way. 
Ok, fine. So then I hand fed it to her. She ate it, a little reluctantly, but ate it okay. I figured that was plenty of calories for dinner.
SO then ....
I put Tito outside for a few minutes, and I got his dinner ready. He gets 1 cup of Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, plus a tablespoon or so of canned food mixed in.
Set it down on the floor (you see where this is heading????) and went to go get him in from outside.
Walked outside with him for a couple of minutes, then brought him in. As we rounded the corner to the kitchen, here was Ms. Princess Tiny licking the last little bits of food out of his bowl ! ! ! ! ! ! !
So she has to be hand fed McDonalds.....then eats every bite of Tito's dinner.
Now she has had TWO dinners. I hope it doesn't cause her an issue....pancreas/liver overload....


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh my Tiny! You are indeed precious!


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> Now I am totally perplexed.....
> I stopped at McDonald's on the way home from Tito's field training today and got Tiny a McDouble (with no condiments on it).
> Came home, took off the top bread, tore the rest in bite sized pieces, put it in a bowl on the floor.
> Nope, no way.
> Ok, fine. So then I hand fed it to her. She ate it, a little reluctantly, but ate it okay. I figured that was plenty of calories for dinner.
> SO then ....
> I put Tito outside for a few minutes, and I got his dinner ready. He gets 1 cup of Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, plus a tablespoon or so of canned food mixed in.
> Set it down on the floor (you see where this is heading????) and went to go get him in from outside.
> Walked outside with him for a couple of minutes, then brought him in. As we rounded the corner to the kitchen, here was Ms. Princess Tiny licking the last little bits of food out of his bowl ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> So she has to be hand fed McDonalds.....then eats every bite of Tito's dinner.
> Now she has had TWO dinners. I hope it doesn't cause her an issue....pancreas/liver overload....


That's priceless! So wonderful that she has such a good appetite! I think this is like "having your cake and eating it too"!::


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> Now I am totally perplexed.....
> I stopped at McDonald's on the way home from Tito's field training today and got Tiny a McDouble (with no condiments on it).
> Came home, took off the top bread, tore the rest in bite sized pieces, put it in a bowl on the floor.
> Nope, no way.
> Ok, fine. So then I hand fed it to her. She ate it, a little reluctantly, but ate it okay. I figured that was plenty of calories for dinner.
> SO then ....
> I put Tito outside for a few minutes, and I got his dinner ready. He gets 1 cup of Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, plus a tablespoon or so of canned food mixed in.
> Set it down on the floor (you see where this is heading????) and went to go get him in from outside.
> Walked outside with him for a couple of minutes, then brought him in. As we rounded the corner to the kitchen, here was Ms. Princess Tiny licking the last little bits of food out of his bowl ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> So she has to be hand fed McDonalds.....then eats every bite of Tito's dinner.
> Now she has had TWO dinners. I hope it doesn't cause her an issue....pancreas/liver overload....


So so great for Princess Tiny. She ate dinner and tomorrow's breakfast in one evening! Poor Tito. I hope he gets a McDonalds Burger for sharing his food with Tiny.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tiny is clearly exercising her Royal prerogatives to eat whatever she likes and to drive you crazy. Be careful .... Tito is watching and taking lessons. 

I so hope that she feels good tomorrow.


----------



## Brave

I am so glad she ate. I hope she digests it well without issue. Please kiss both Tiny and Tito for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well so far, Tiny seems none the worse for wear from having eaten two dinners. If the rest of today goes okay, she'll be fine.
Darned little bitch


----------



## swishywagga

Variety is the spice of life, Tiny sure likes variety in her diet. Paws crossed she has a good day, she is one unique lady!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tiny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hand feed junk food or ultra premium fresh homemade. Scarfs down kibble when not looking.

Way to go Tiny


----------



## dborgers

LOL I love reading The Adventures of Tiny's appetite!!! What a gal. Awwww


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

She's got your number, Barb.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, that made me LOL. Silly Tiny....hope she continues to feel good after her two meals.


----------



## TheZ's

What a girl! I wouldn't be too surprised if she's not too hungry today.


----------



## nolefan

Tiny, Tiny, Tiny.... what a hoot. I never know whether this thread will make me laugh or cry. Glad today is a chuckle


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Tiny is having a good day with you and your family.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hesitate to post this, because every time I post something it immediately changes (ah, the senior roller coaster!). 
The past couple of days Ms. Tiny has been eating 1 cup of kibble with some canned food (pedigree) for both breakfast and dinner. For lunch she gets some leftover meat, or bacon, plus 1/2 an apple or banana. 
Lots of treats throughout the day.
She seems to like Tito's kibble, which suits me fine, as now I don't have to go out and buy a bag of dog food which she would no doubt totally refuse to eat the minute I came home with it. The bigger the bag, the more likely that would be to happen.


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> The bigger the bag, the more likely that would be to happen.


This cracked me up--so true!

Glad she's eating!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I hesitate to post this, because every time I post something it immediately changes (ah, the senior roller coaster!).
> The past couple of days Ms. Tiny has been eating 1 cup of kibble with some canned food (pedigree) for both breakfast and dinner. For lunch she gets some leftover meat, or bacon, plus 1/2 an apple or banana.
> Lots of treats throughout the day.
> She seems to like Tito's kibble, which suits me fine, as now I don't have to go out and buy a bag of dog food which she would no doubt totally refuse to eat the minute I came home with it. The bigger the bag, the more likely that would be to happen.


Barb:

So glad to hear that Tiny is eating-she is such an amazing dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keep it up Tiny! Please continue to eat for your Mom.... and remember your cousin Toby is starving this morning because he has his semi-annual blood draw and vet exam and he'd love to eat anything you refuse!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Tiny and Tiny's Mom... you are awesome!, keep eating Tiny... My happy thoughts are with you...


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love when this thread makes me smile. But Tiny, do us all a favour - give your mum a nudge towards her camera and smile like a lady. We would all love to see a recent photo of you!!


----------



## swishywagga

I echo Sweet Girl, can we see a recent photo of the classy dame! So glad she's eating.


----------



## *Laura*

Your 'Tiny tale' made me laugh out loud. So glad she is enjoying her food  
.....And yes!! we'd love to see a new picture of your beautiful girl


----------



## hotel4dogs

Funny you should mention a recent photo....last night Tiny was really rippin' it up with Tito, shoving a stuffed duck in his face, and doing everything she could to get him to play. Of course, as usual, when I went for the video camera, that was the end of that. In fact she laid down and yawned, clearly done for the evening.
I was thinking about *maybe* taking her swimming this afternoon if I can find time. It's not terribly hot out, and she loves to swim. The problem is the place is 45 minutes away.
My son and his GF are coming from FL tomorrow, and I have a BUNCH to get done today! Already got the shrimp cooked, peeled, and deveined, although there are several fewer than when I started, as Tiny LOVES LOVES LOVES shrimp!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> *Funny you should mention a recent photo....last night Tiny was really rippin' it up with Tito, shoving a stuffed duck in his face, and doing everything she could to get him to play.* Of course, as usual, when I went for the video camera, that was the end of that. In fact she laid down and yawned, clearly done for the evening.
> I was thinking about *maybe* taking her swimming this afternoon if I can find time. It's not terribly hot out, and she loves to swim. The problem is the place is 45 minutes away.
> My son and his GF are coming from FL tomorrow, and I have a BUNCH to get done today! Already got the shrimp cooked, peeled, and deveined, although there are several fewer than when I started, as Tiny LOVES LOVES LOVES shrimp!


It is impossible not to love Tiny from afar. 

Hope you have a great visit with your son and his gf! I'm sure they'll understand the smaller stash of shrimp.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've got to see Tiny bugging Tito! Please Tiny cooperate with Mom! 

I hope you have a great visit together!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How are Tito and Tiny doing tonight? Hope Tiny had a good day eating for you and teased the heck out of Tito....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is doing well. Tito has kennel cough. I am certainly hoping that Tiny does not get it.
I *think* he picked it up at Petsmart, as he hasn't been anywhere else, and we haven't had any at the pet hotel for over 3 years (and he hasn't been up there in weeks anyway). 
It's always something.
There is also a small "cloudy" spot on his lung xray (I have chest xrays done any time one of my dogs is coughing) that the vet doesn't think is anything, but he's having a board certified radiologist take a look at it just to be ultra, ultra careful.
Tiny says GET OUT OF MY THREAD TITO.


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny hope you don't mind me writing this on your thread, "Hope you get well soon Tito, and that all is well with the X-ray!"


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is doing well. Tito has kennel cough. I am certainly hoping that Tiny does not get it.
> I *think* he picked it up at Petsmart, as he hasn't been anywhere else, and we haven't had any at the pet hotel for over 3 years (and he hasn't been up there in weeks anyway).
> It's always something.
> There is also a small "cloudy" spot on his lung xray (I have chest xrays done any time one of my dogs is coughing) that the vet doesn't think is anything, but he's having a board certified radiologist take a look at it just to be ultra, ultra careful.
> Tiny says GET OUT OF MY THREAD TITO.


Tiny, I am so happy you're doing well. Keep it up so your mum can focus on your little bro, k? 

Sending positive thoughts for Tito. I know Tiny won't mind. When will the radiologist be able to look?


----------



## Thalie

Tiny, we are very very very happy that you have been eating well and not given you person any worry the last few days. Please allow us to send your brother some get well better soon thoughts in you very own thread. Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sure hoping to have an answer on the xrays before the weekend.....not sleeping the whole weekend will be very hard on me.


----------



## hubbub

Finally catching back up and THRILLED to see that Tiny's doing well (despite the setbacks)  Fingers and paws crossed that Tito's x-rays are read quickly and he can keep out of Tiny's thread. :crossfing


----------



## TheZ's

Hoping no problems are found on the x-rays and Tito gets over that cough quickly so he can get out of Tiny's thread.


----------



## Claudia M

Did he interact with any dogs at Petsmart? Can hey get it just by sniffing surfaces in the store? Poor Tito! Don't worry Tiny is nice enough to share a couple days with you on the thread!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending good thoughts for Tito's xray and so very glad that Tiny is doing so well!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know this is butting into Tiny's thread, but here's what I just posted in the field section:

My vet called and emailed me at 8:30 last night (isn't he awesome??). On the voice message, he said that it could be fluid, scar tissue, or we can't rule out cancer but that would be WAY down the list of suspects at this time. He said we CAN rule out blastomycosis, it doesn't resemble that at all. He said that if it doesn't clear up in 10-14 days, we will do a scope and possibly a biopsy to see what's going on. Needless to say, I'm not too happy about this, but trying to keep a positive mind frame. Here's what his email said:

_"...The radiologist report came in. I left you a long voice mail on your cell.
They did agree with the "funkiness" of the right lung lobe. It appears to be a "focal 
bronchopnuemonia" I can't tell you where it came from, or if it's associated with the 
cough at this point, but it's a hell of a coincidence if it's not. I do want to add in some 
antibiotics and anti-inflammatories, then touch base in 10-14 days.

If you have it, I would like him to get 1000mg Cephalexin twice daily for the next 10 
days. I also want you to give him some of that Doxy you stockpiled... 300mg once 
daily. 
I would also like him to get 125 mg Rimadyl daily (this can be given once daily or split 
in half and given twice daily). If you need prescriptions for any of these let me know.

I would like to recheck a chest x-ray in 10-14 days (if the recheck appointment is 
closer to 14 days, keep all the meds going until I see you).

I'm out of the office until Monday. Email me if you need me. I'M NOT WORRIED! 
(well a little worried...but about you..not Tito)...."
_


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh no - Tito get well !! Sending good thoughts so Tito gets well, you sleep and Tiny gets her thread back!

PS: Smart girl to stockpile Doxie before the prices shyrosketed


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for Tito and you and of course, Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

You have a great vet. 

I hope the antibiotics start to work very soon. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know). Your very excellent vet is not worried. Hopefully Tito starts feeling better, which will make you feel better, too. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## TheZ's

Hoping that Tito's over this quickly. That sounds like a pretty good dose of medication. Does his stomach tolerate it ok and how did you know to stockpile doxycycline? Take care of you too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's been posted on the retriever training forum a couple of times that there's a severe nationwide shortage of doxycycline, and prices are sky high. Tito's tick exposure is huge, and he has tested low positive for assorted tick borne diseases, and high positive for Lyme. So I had my vet write me a script for doxy and had it filled a couple of months ago. And am I glad now!
Meanwhile, I think Tiny seriously resents Tito butting into her thread. She has hardly eaten at all today.


----------



## TheZ's

Could Tiny be reacting to Tito's problem and your worry? Hope things calm down there for you.


----------



## Mjpar72

Lots of love and PAWSitive thoughts from Grace and MJ. Praying for her and you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, I was so sorry to read about Tito. Sending extra prayers for him AND you! Please eat for your mom Ms. Tiny, cause your mom doesn't need anymore to worry about......


----------



## dborgers

Fingers crossed for you in all respects


----------



## hotel4dogs

Another low appetite day for Tiny today. She is refusing bacon, liverwurst, dog food, pretty much everything. She did eat some pupperoni and a few other treats. But she continues to feel well, happy and playful, just not hungry today. I have to try to be happy that at least she feels okay.


----------



## dborgers

Fortunately, you've been through Tiny's days of no appetite again and again and found her happily and hungrily chowing down in no time. It sure can be a roller coaster ride. What a lucky girl she is to have a mom like you who goes to the lengths you do to give her the long and happy life she's lived.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Good vibes for you and Tiny. Glad she is feeling happy...


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed for Tito and Tiny.


----------



## Claudia M

sending good thoughts for you Tiny, Tito and the family. Here after a couple days of continuous rain we have this sudden heat again. It seems like they have no clue what to do, shed/no shed, pant/no pant. I bet their body reacts to this as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<sigh>> Tiny seems to feel great, but won't eat. Tito feels great, would eat a bunch if I'd let him, but since he's on "bed rest" I cut his food back. He doesn't understand why he can't go outside and play ball, as he feels just fine.
Times like this I wish I could explain to Tiny that she needs to eat to keep her strength up, and to Tito that he needs to rest so he can get well faster.


----------



## Claudia M

Look at the bright side: they both love you no matter what you try to tell them!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

aah Barb, that's frustrating!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Another bad morning this morning. Hoping this is just one of her "speed bumps" in the road of senior dogs, and that she'll start eating again soon. 
Getting pills in her is so challenging when she's like this.
Sometimes I feel like a bad dog mom, because sometimes I just plain get exhausted dealing with this and I feel like saying, "fine. you don't want to eat, then don't eat" instead of trying 20 different things to get her to nibble on something. Seriously, I know I'm NOT a bad dog mom, but sometimes I get tired and frustrated and then I feel like giving up on her. (Which I won't).


----------



## Claudia M

Troopie's last year I had no choice but stuff the meds down his throat. Meds on peanut-butter, peanut-butter on bread, in small ball and down they went. Nothing else worked.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Another bad morning this morning. Hoping this is just one of her "speed bumps" in the road of senior dogs, and that she'll start eating again soon.
> Getting pills in her is so challenging when she's like this.
> Sometimes I feel like a bad dog mom, because sometimes I just plain get exhausted dealing with this and I feel like saying, "fine. you don't want to eat, then don't eat" instead of trying 20 different things to get her to nibble on something. Seriously, I know I'm NOT a bad dog mom, but sometimes I get tired and frustrated and then I feel like giving up on her. (Which I won't).


Hopefully it's Tiny giving herself one of her self-imposed food breaks. Have you tried mashing the pills up and putting them with a bit if water in a syringe? This was suggested to me when I just couldn't get a painkiller into poor Tee that last weekend. Danny described how to get it down without choking - very gently, from the side of the mouth. I bet you could mix in some sugar if the pill is very bitter. I never had the chance to try it, but it sounded like a good option. 

We know you're not a bad mum - but I know how you can feel that way at these times. It's the helplessness of it all. I found it was worst when I couldn't get the meds into her. The food was one level - the meds even worse. 

Hang in there - we are all with you in spirit. Hugs. To you and to Tiny and Tito. Is he feeling better yet? (Sorry Tiny! I just need to ask about your brother, too!)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit down and feel like a bad mom. You know as we all do that you are a great mom! We are all with you as you go on this roller coaster ride with your pups. Hang in there. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses from me and my gang. XOXO


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Another bad morning this morning. Hoping this is just one of her "speed bumps" in the road of senior dogs, and that she'll start eating again soon.
> Getting pills in her is so challenging when she's like this.
> Sometimes I feel like a bad dog mom, because sometimes I just plain get exhausted dealing with this and I feel like saying, "fine. you don't want to eat, then don't eat" instead of trying 20 different things to get her to nibble on something. Seriously, I know I'm NOT a bad dog mom, but sometimes I get tired and frustrated and then I feel like giving up on her. (Which I won't).


You sound like a very human dog mom to me. One of the best around and an inspiration to all of us. Caring for an aging dog who is ill is an exhausting business. Kahlil Gibran observed in _The Prophet_ that "work is love made visible" and yours is truly a labor of love. Tiny is a very, very lucky dog to have you at her side.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, most of her meds. are capsules. I've tried prying her mouth open and shoving the pills down, but to no avail. And I've done it with tons of dogs, so I don't know why I can't seem to do it with her???
SweetGirl, luckily Tito feels just fine and has all along. He only coughed for about 2-1/2 days, haven't heard him cough now since Thursday evening. He doesn't understand why he needs to be on limited activity, since he feels so well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Barb, I share your frustration...


----------



## hubbub

Fingers crossed it's just an off day. Maybe it's because the "routine" is different with Tito being on restriction and that's what set things off.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You have been in my thoughts as I have read of the recent trails and tribulations of Tiny and Tito. Hope the roller coaster ride starts climbing to high places for all of you soon.


----------



## Claudia M

We always opened the capsules and put the med powder on the bread spread with peanut-nutter and then pushed it in the back of Troopie's mouth. The phenobarbital was liquid so it was a bit easier but also nastier and harder.


----------



## dborgers

I had good luck with putting pills in a glob of peanut butter then on the back of the tongue. It's hard to separate the pills and spit them out.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Tiny is having an off day for eating. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Tiny eats so much tomorrow that she makes up for today! Hope she's just giving her palate time in between gourmet feasts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of Tiny and Tito and hoping it's a good day for all! Hugs!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just stopped in to say that I hope that Tiny has started to enjoy her gourmet meals after giving her taste buds a break. You and your sweet girl are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

How's Tiny's appetite today? Hope she's trying to steal Tito's dinner again.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Sending good thoughts for Tiny and you!....


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in Barb...hope everything is O.K.


----------



## swishywagga

Us too. Hoping everything is ok. Hugs sent!


----------



## hotel4dogs

this sure seems like a longer than usual bout of not eating well. She got her B12 shot this morning, also had her laser therapy, so hopefully things will improve.
I had to break out the big guns today to get her to eat (canned cat food). It worked, but for how long?
She turned her nose up at fresh grilled ground lamb. I showed her Danny's pictures and promised her I'd make ANY of those that appealed to her. 
So we had cod for dinner. She says thank you Danny!


----------



## dborgers

Please tell Tiny it is my sincere pleasure to be her "Appetitzinator"


----------



## hotel4dogs

I want to whine for a minute if y'all will bear with me. Only because I know that my FFF (forum friends forever) will "get it".
My daughter and my mom were here for dinner tonight. I made lovely baked cod, fresh bought this afternoon, and cooked a whole extra big piece that I bought especially for Tiny because she does seem to like fresh cooked fish.
So Tiny came to the table sniffing away to see what we had, and I gave her a couple of pieces of the cod, which she ate with gusto. 
My daughter just launched into me. We do NOT feed the dogs at the table (remember, this is MY house. She doesn't live here). It's GROSS. It's a bad habit. It's sickening because she has bad breath. She might get hair on the table. Tito might try to beg at the table, too. (not a chance). Now this daughter grew up with Tiny and Toby, so it's not like she's not close to Tiny. But good Lord, she went on and on and on and on like I had just murdered someone.
It's so frustrating. I don't let my dogs beg at the table, and I don't feed them at the table, but when you have a dog that isn't eating you take any and all opportunities to try to get some calories into her, no matter what or where. 
I just don't get how she can be so un-understanding, if that's a word.
Ok I'm done now.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Rant away, it's YOUR house !!!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to whine for a minute if y'all will bear with me. Only because I know that my FFF (forum friends forever) will "get it".
> My daughter and my mom were here for dinner tonight. I made lovely baked cod, fresh bought this afternoon, and cooked a whole extra big piece that I bought especially for Tiny because she does seem to like fresh cooked fish.
> So Tiny came to the table sniffing away to see what we had, and I gave her a couple of pieces of the cod, which she ate with gusto.
> My daughter just launched into me. We do NOT feed the dogs at the table (remember, this is MY house. She doesn't live here). It's GROSS. It's a bad habit. It's sickening because she has bad breath. She might get hair on the table. Tito might try to beg at the table, too. (not a chance). Now this daughter grew up with Tiny and Toby, so it's not like she's not close to Tiny. But good Lord, she went on and on and on and on like I had just murdered someone.
> It's so frustrating. I don't let my dogs beg at the table, and I don't feed them at the table, but when you have a dog that isn't eating you take any and all opportunities to try to get some calories into her, no matter what or where.
> I just don't get how she can be so un-understanding, if that's a word.
> Ok I'm done now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my. Oh my. Oh my. I know you adore your daughter, just as I adore mine. But here's what I would have done if my daughter said that to me, in my house. Darling daughter, I love you very much, but this is my house, my rules, my dogs, and if you don't like it, there's the door. It swings out just as it swings in.
> 
> I guess that sounds a little b**chy, but truthfully, no kid of mine is going to tell me what I can and cannot do in my house.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That's not too far off from what I told her. That plus how did I raise such a disrespectful, hurtful child.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dear heaven. I tried to teach my only offspring that dog hair is fine protein and the basis of many a fine dish. She declined to learn a lot of things I tried to teach her, but she does adore dogs and treats them right - often better than she treats me. Your DD knows better, too, and must be under some kind of bad influence. 

Tell your DD that Tiny can have her cod and her place at the table next time, since Tiny is there for you day in and day out. DD can have whatever Tiny doesn't want, wherever DD wants to eat it. That sounds equitable doesn't it? After all, Tiny turns up her Royal nose at things DD would probably enjoy eating, at least if she didn't know Tiny had sniffed them.

Sorry but I don't have much sympathy to waste on ungrateful humans today. Obviously that is NOT you!


----------



## Brave

Hip hip hooray for Tiny eating, even a little bit. Barb you are such a wonderful caretaker to Tiny (and she totally knows it!!!)

I'm sorry DD shared what she did. We understand your rant... And feel free any time to rant away. You deserve a place to come and unload. I wonder if DD truly comprehends what Tiny is going through or the lengths you've gone through. Perhaps she is naive to the complexities and seriousness of the situation. I would hate to think she was being disrespectful just to harp on you. 

Anyways..... Big hugs to Tiny and you from Bear and I. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

So HAPPY that Tiny enjoyed her gourmet dinner!!

I'm afraid that I agree with My4goldens!!

Oh my. Oh my. Oh my. I know you adore your daughter, just as I adore mine. But here's what I would have done if my daughter said that to me, in my house. Darling daughter, I love you very much, but this is my house, my rules, my dogs, and if you don't like it, there's the door. It swings out just as it swings in. 

I guess that sounds a little b**chy, but truthfully, no kid of mine is going to tell me what I can and cannot do in my house. 
__________________


----------



## TheZ's

Sounds like maybe something else was bothering her and it was an outlet?? I would have just said we're making exceptions because of Tiny's age and because she's not well.

When my daughter was still at home she used to occasionally give me the "you love him (Zeke) more than me". My response was usually "he's a dog". Now when she's home she'll remind me not to treat Zoe when she's begging but actually she's usually right about it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm glad to hear Ms. Tiny is eating again. I'm sorry about your daughters unkind remarks to you. I agree with the others...it's your house, your rules and if she doesn't like them don't come when you are eating....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words. I wanted to smack DD last night. Sometimes I wonder if there's just an underlying jealousy there, as she, too, has said that I feed/treat Tiny better than I do her. Ah, kids.
Still not eating well. This is a long stretch. It's starting to get more concerning. But she does nibble at some things, so at least there's that.


----------



## dborgers

You always have the "YOU WERE ADOPTED!!" line 

For Tiny:


----------



## Claudia M

As someone who allows dogs to lay down by the table during dinner, I can say that they never begged. They each knew their place, knew that they will get a piece of carrot, apple or even better as long as they behave. rose does not even look up anymore, she acts happy as soon as dinner is over with because she gets to go back outside. 
I am sorry about your daughter. I agree with others: your house, your rules and your exceptions to your rules as you see fit (such as Tiny). Most likely she was very accustomed to your regular rules (not the exception) about table manners and just not used to it.


----------



## Claudia M

dborgers said:


> You always have the "YOU WERE ADOPTED!!" line
> 
> For Tiny:


That is too funny!!!

And now to the pictures - Danny, I normally don't eat breakfast, except at the cabin, but oh my does that look good!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

We must be the Beverly Hillbillies (without the millions). We've always shared bites with our dogs. They don't beg, but OH those looks!! Who can turn it down? Not me. Call me a softie LOL

It's the highlight of their lives to get a bite of what we're eating.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My dogs aren't allowed near the table while we're eating because goldens are the BEST at the pathetic look, and it breaks my heart to have a dog standing there drooling while I am enjoying my food. So I don't let them come near, then I don't have to feel mean for not giving them any.
But now with Tiny, I'll give her anything she'll eat, any where she'll eat it. Tito knows the exception doesn't apply to him, and he's not near the table. I told him that his day will come. Doubt he understood, but he's always had different rules than the other 2 dogs in the house (when HRH Toby was still alive, that is), such as Tito has never been allowed on the furniture and they were. So he's just used to it I guess. The poor guy. 
Danny, I had a yogurt for breakfast (trying to develop a taste for Greek yogurt) and those photos sure made ME drool!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I remember at some point telling my Dad that I must have been adopted because my parents were so MEAN to me (ah, kids!). His reply was that obviously that wasn't the case, as they would NEVER be so MEAN to someone who wasn't a family member  .


----------



## Artnlibsmom

dborgers said:


> We must be the Beverly Hillbillies (without the millions). We've always shared bites with our dogs. They don't beg, but OH those looks!! Who can turn it down? Not me. Call me a softie LOL
> 
> It's the highlight of their lives to get a bite of what we're eating.


More Beverly Hillbillies here! My stock answer for "you love them more than me" has always been " of course I love them more than you they don't talk back , always are willing to hug, and are always happy to see me"


----------



## dborgers

My dad had quite a sense of humor. He'd be handing the dog a bite under the table and say with a stern look on his face, "now, don't you kids DARE give the dog treats while we're eating!!"

PS - My little sister and I were adopted together. I remember the day they came to meet Beverly and I at Miss Berkley's office (our social worker). She walked us in, holding hands and said "Oh, I forgot to tell you he has a sister" (Miss Berkley's trick to keep us together as our little sister was already headed to another family) Dad instantly had a tear rolling down his face and said "OH, WE'LL TAKE THEM BOTH!!" We hit the 'dad lottery'. What a beautiful compassionate, humorous soul. We'd see a tear rolling down his cheek if Lassie got hurt during an episode.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> i remember at some point telling my dad that i must have been adopted because my parents were so mean to me (ah, kids!). His reply was that obviously that wasn't the case, as they would never be so mean to someone who wasn't a family member  .


lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Dad was quite the character, too (don't get me wrong, he was a wonderful, loving father). 
Another time when either my sister or I whined that we must be adopted, his response was, "Oh no, adopted children are WANTED. We got STUCK with you".
He and my mom always said they stayed together for the children.
Neither of them wanted us.


----------



## hotel4dogs

He also used to say that he and my Mom had been happily married for (for example) 30 years.
She'd been happy 25, he'd been happy 5.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Checking in on Tiny-trust she is eating well!

Love your stories about your Dads. My Dad was one of the most compassionate men in the world-what a soft heart and he LOVED ANIMALS, especially dogs!


----------



## dborgers

Hotel,

You're making me laugh out loud!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ok, this isn't what I was hoping to get, but I may never get a good video of Tiny messing around with Tito so this will have to do for now....
Here's a rather long, somewhat pointless video of Tiny I took just now. She had just finished eating (rather well I might add!), and she HATES HATES HATES to have her muzzle dirty or wet. So she wipes it on my sofa! That's why the cushions are covered, we call it "Tiny's Napkin". 
Then she goes back in the sun room and gets another drink, and does it again.
Just sort of wandering around, but you can see how well she's doing, for her age.

edit...here's the link to it. I'll try again to embedd it in a second:

Untitled - YouTube

ok, I think I have it now. Also posted it about 2 or 3 posts later....


----------



## my4goldens

says it doesn't exist.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Boo - I can't see the video. 

I'm sorry, too, about your daughter's hurting you. My initial reaction, too, was along the lines of, maybe she is upset about Tiny (worried, scared of losing her) and so she lashed out. Because she _knows _you're only doing this for Tiny, and she _knows_ it's your house. And you know she loves Tiny and Tito. All the same, I'm sorry you were the lashee. Not good at anytime, but especially not good when you're already worried. 

I hope by the time you read this, the B12 is kicking in and Tiny is coming back around to her gourmet meal craving self.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Not sure what I'm doing wrong. This always baffles me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Tiny is tooooo funny wiping her lips on the couch!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens

It thrills me to see her looking so well but it also tugs at my heart, because she reminds me so much of Tess. They could have been twins in another lifetime. Keep up the good work, she looks fabulous.


----------



## Dallas Gold

She's looking good Barb!


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to whine for a minute if y'all will bear with me. Only because I know that my FFF (forum friends forever) will "get it".
> My daughter and my mom were here for dinner tonight. I made lovely baked cod, fresh bought this afternoon, and cooked a whole extra big piece that I bought especially for Tiny because she does seem to like fresh cooked fish.
> So Tiny came to the table sniffing away to see what we had, and I gave her a couple of pieces of the cod, which she ate with gusto.
> My daughter just launched into me. We do NOT feed the dogs at the table (remember, this is MY house. She doesn't live here). It's GROSS. It's a bad habit. It's sickening because she has bad breath. She might get hair on the table. Tito might try to beg at the table, too. (not a chance). Now this daughter grew up with Tiny and Toby, so it's not like she's not close to Tiny. But good Lord, she went on and on and on and on like I had just murdered someone.
> It's so frustrating. I don't let my dogs beg at the table, and I don't feed them at the table, but when you have a dog that isn't eating you take any and all opportunities to try to get some calories into her, no matter what or where.
> I just don't get how she can be so un-understanding, if that's a word.
> Ok I'm done now.



It is your house and your rules! I bet is she ever experienced the hoops you jump through to get Tiny to eat she would jump through hoops!

2 of my yorkies are porkies because my mom/doggie sitter given them food and let's them beg. They don't beg at my house or from me because they know I won't give in but "Grandma" does! It bugs me to no end but my other option is to board them overnight 3 nights a week when I go to work which would not work for the furrbutts!


I know my mom would have shown me to the door! FYI growing up the dogs were not allowed to beg at the table but her "grand pups" are!


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> Not sure what I'm doing wrong. This always baffles me.


Good to see Tiny feeling and eating well. I am sure the camera added a few pounds to her very Tiny frame . She is very fluffy!

Buddy and the yorkies uses the rugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Donna, Tiny and Tess were always very much alike in many ways. Physically, but also temperament and mannerisms. Probably one of the reasons I always adored Tess!
Tiny has gained 4 pounds in the past 3 months, and it's intentional. So she does look a little portly, LOL. It's the heaviest she's ever been!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Tiny doesn't too great for her age. It just shows what great care you have given her! If Buddy gets to be that age he will definatley get whatever he wants!

Mika my 15 year old cat now eats raw cat food because she refused to eat kibbles. Medically she checked out fine. Occasionally she will get canned cat food but most days her eats raw and loves it. I have 6 different raw flavors in the freezer for her and each day she gets a different one. Can't have the Queen eating the same thing everyday. 

Tallulah at 13 still loves her kibble! She will break into the dog food bin and eat their food too! She never liked wet food!

My theory is of they are geriatric they can write their own meal!


----------



## dborgers

I LOVED the video! PM'd you some tips on getting them to post like this, in the middle of the post and viewable full screen clicking that little square in the bottom right corner. 

So nice to see video of Tiny. What a gal!! Tito is a great looking boy. Aw, what a couple of dolls


----------



## coppers-mom

Fainlly, finally, finally could get on here without getting whacked with a virus!!!!

Tiny looks wonderful. 

Poo to the daughter. Tiny gets what and when Tiny wants for sure.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great videos. Tiny is looking really well


----------



## Claudia M

such a sweet girl Tiny is!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the videos!


----------



## GoldenCamper

She is looking great Barb, loved the video


----------



## fourlakes

Hi Barb:
I was just catching up on the Tiny saga. She looks good! Keep up the spoiling - it seems to be working.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tiny is quite an amazing girl, Barb! She's the canine equivalent of a human at something like 106, if I read this table correctly: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/117940-new-way-figure-dogs-age-chart-2.html. 

Her wellbeing is a testament to your loving care.


----------



## OutWest

Love the video! She's so cute rubbing her face. How nice of her to stick to the part that's covered! LOL

adoption jokes.... gotta say I don't love 'em. (Sorry Danny.) As woman who became a mom through adoption, they just bug me. The implication that somehow the relationship is less than the biological...not really family...ya da ya da. Adults have fun with them and it's not a big deal. but they get overheard by kids who take them to school and say them to adopted kids and then it is .... over and out. my two cents.


----------



## Sweet Girl

She looks FABULOUS. Look at that shiny fur and smile! Definitely a happy girl - in a _very_ good place!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She had a good day today. I swear it's the B12. Gave her the injection Tuesday, yesterday afternoon she was pretty good and today she was great. Ate well all day, even some kibble!


----------



## Claudia M

Top 5 Best Dog Videos Ever - YouTube

I am sure Tiny may like the last section - it will give her some dinner ideas!


----------



## olliversmom

My heartfelt best wishes to you and your Tiny. I am so happy you had so many years together and hope this is just a minor passing nothing, that you have many more days months and years with your precious pup.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love the video of Tiny! She looks great. Finn was quite taken with the video too. I was sitting here watching the video and Finn jumped off the couch and ran up to the computer. He was quite mesmerized by Tiny. I guess he likes spunky older women!


----------



## PrincessDi

SO glad the shots are working and she's doing well! Just loved watching her on the video. You can never have enough pictures and videos!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

It was wonderful to see Tiny's video. Gunner does the same thing...LOL 
Hoping you and the kids have a wonderful weekend. Maybe Tiny can share some of her special dinner with dad on Fathers Day since he is always feeling left out...


----------



## hotel4dogs

For now, cat food (canned) mixed with kibble (Tito's) seems to be her current favorite. The past 2 days she has eaten about 1/2 cup of it for breakfast, and close to a cup at dinner time. I will enjoy this while it lasts. Although last night I shredded up some baked cod onto the kibble, and she really liked that.
She's also loving this weather, it's been cool and pleasant here. Wish every day could be like this one!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny, you look great!. Thank You for the video, it is good to see her with so much energy for a senior girl. Give her Hugs from NJ!


----------



## coppers-mom

Love hearing that Tiny is doing well.


----------



## Brave

Fantastic news!!!! I loved the video of her. What a lady!!!!!

I hope her appetite keeps up.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

The canned green tripe (ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww) gets a big thumbs up from Ms. Tiny. She ate a whole cup of kibble, mixed with about 1/4 can of the tripe for dinner tonight.
Of course, now I can't go in the kitchen due to the lingering stench. I can only wonder how bad it's going to smell once she has "recycled it".


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear she is eating well. Regarding the tripe you have my sympathy, I fed it once, never again (we needed a gas mask)!, but they seem to love it. Well done, your doing a great job as always.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> The canned green tripe (ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww) gets a big thumbs up from Ms. Tiny. She ate a whole cup of kibble, mixed with about 1/4 can of the tripe for dinner tonight.
> Of course, now I can't go in the kitchen due to the lingering stench. I can only wonder how bad it's going to smell once she has "recycled it".


 Someone told me green tripe is like 'crack for dogs'. I'm sure glad they told me about it. It was the only thing that got Andy's attention during times when he was hospitalized or had GI upsets. Yum!! LOL


----------



## Bob Dylan

hotel4dogs said:


> The canned green tripe (ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww) gets a big thumbs up from Ms. Tiny. She ate a whole cup of kibble, mixed with about 1/4 can of the tripe for dinner tonight.
> Of course, now I can't go in the kitchen due to the lingering stench. I can only wonder how bad it's going to smell once she has "recycled it".


 
You should live at the Jersey shore, our kitchen always smells like fish and whatever comes from the ocean, not to mention the next morning..............OMG, it is awful but it does taste good at the time. Hugs for Tiny...you go Girl!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> The canned green tripe (ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww) gets a big thumbs up from Ms. Tiny. She ate a whole cup of kibble, mixed with about 1/4 can of the tripe for dinner tonight.
> Of course, now I can't go in the kitchen due to the lingering stench. I can only wonder how bad it's going to smell once she has "recycled it".


We know you'll do absolutely anything for Ms. Tiny and so does she. 

Would she be willing to eat her tripe outdoors? That way she could have the pleasure of it and spare you at least a bit of the pain.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't think Tiny will eat outdoors, but I can try it. She's such a creature of habit. The food has to be in the same bowl, in the same place, or she is just dumbfounded. I guess it's part of getting old, I feel that way a lot, too!


----------



## OutWest

I bought some dried green tripe treats once. The dogs practically stood at attention and saluted when i opened the container! Had to be careful parceling it out because they all wanted it so badly... But even dried it was pungent...don't think I'll buy it again! I'm glad Miss Tiny likes it. Anything for her majesty! Maybe a strategically locate fan in the kitchen for you...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Dried green tripe treats? I must find some of those!!! Where does one get them?


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Dried green tripe treats? I must find some of those!!! Where does one get them?


Maybe here? Amazon.com: Dr. Harvey's Freeze-Dried Green Tripe Power Patties Dog Treats, 3oz: Pet Supplies

I don't know anything about this product except that Amazon sells it. 

Good luck with Ms. Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> The canned green tripe (ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww) gets a big thumbs up from Ms. Tiny. She ate a whole cup of kibble, mixed with about 1/4 can of the tripe for dinner tonight.
> Of course, now I can't go in the kitchen due to the lingering stench. I can only wonder how bad it's going to smell once she has "recycled it".


Oh, my friend, I know the stench of which you speak. While I am thrilled that it worked for Miss Tiny, I am sorry that it means you will no doubt have to experience it again. When I tried it for Tesia, and she wouldn't eat it, I double bagged what I had tried to give her and threw it in the outdoor garbage. The rest of the can I put a plastic cover on, and put the can into another plastic container and put it in the fridge. My house smelled like it for hours! :yuck: The only way I could describe the smell to my friend was that it smelled like charcoal gray. If that makes any sense at all. 

Ah, the things we endure for our dear hearts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I had a much more fecal description of what it smelled like !


----------



## TheZ's

After reading the last few comments I'm making a mental note never to purchase green tripe. It can't be the only thing an aging sick dog will eat??? I'm not even sure what it is . . . some kind of animal innards? I guess I can google it but not sure I want to know.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It is ground up cow's stomach, I think. But the smell is MUCH worse!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Tiny likes her tripe, even if it is obnoxiously stinky! I think those dried ones might be a good option- wouldn't want to try my hand at dehydrating it at home!:yuck:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Green tripe is wonderfully healthy for dogs. Many in Europe feed it as a complete diet. High in many enzymes hard to get otherwise. I used the canned Tripetts tripe as a topper for years and have now found a co. in Austin who has fresh. Our crew gets it at least 3-4 times a week as a dinner topper. YUM for them, gag for me.... but worth it. And yes, it's known as doggy crack at our house.

http://www.saddogsushi.com/Green_Tripe.html (here's where we order our ground fresh tripe from... good info. I'm not brave enough to try it in chunks. ; ) )


----------



## dborgers

The brand of canned green tripe I bought for Andy was "Solid Gold". It didn't stink like I thought it might. I t's a bit pricy, but it did the trick when nothing else would work. Remember when Andy was in the hospital a year ago last April when they thought the lymphoma invaded his GI tract? I took roasted chicken and other tasty food .. nada, even after the deluge of drugs they gave him to kick him back into remission. I left a couple cans of the tripe, and VOILA! It was truly a lifesaver.

They sell it at Petco, but you can order it online from Amazon.com if you don't have a Petco nearby. Andy LOVED it!! 

Amazon.com: Solid Gold Green CowTripe Canned Dog Food Case: Pet Supplies


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> Dried green tripe treats? I must find some of those!!! Where does one get them?


I found them on the shelf of a little boutique pet shop next to my hairdresser. I usually poke around in there when I get my hair cut... Won't be getting that one anytime soon...:yuck: but never say never. Just looked and the container is gone, so I can't tell you the maker, sorry!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I have bought and used these with great success for training. Petkind Treats They have a store locator on their site so maybe you can find them near you. The smell is horrible in any form though.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

What ever it takes, right?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for all the tips on where to find tripe. Tiny thanks you!
The farmers around here are getting ready to butcher a few cows, wonder if I should ask them to grind me some tripe? (ewww, just kidding!)
We are off to the vet for acupuncture for Tiny and chest xrays for Tito. Hoping all goes well. It's cool and pleasant here this morning and Tiny feels simply wonderful!


----------



## Brave

I am so glad Tiny is feeling awesome. The good days bring smiles to my heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Aw Tiny feels wonderful. That's wonderful. Yes, hope all goes well with your appointments today


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for all the tips on where to find tripe. Tiny thanks you!
> The farmers around here are getting ready to butcher a few cows, wonder if I should ask them to grind me some tripe? (ewww, just kidding!)
> We are off to the vet for acupuncture for Tiny and chest xrays for Tito. Hoping all goes well. It's cool and pleasant here this morning and Tiny feels simply wonderful!


Great news about Tiny! She is telling you that she likes being fussed over and catered for.

What's this about Tito and chest X-rays? I must have missed a thread about this...


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I had a much more fecal description of what it smelled like !


Well, yeah, that too! :

Good luck today at the vet. Sending positive vibes...


----------



## swishywagga

Always great to hear Tiny is doing so well. Hoping it all goes well at the vets. "Prince Barnaby" sends a very special golden hug across the pond to "Princess Tiny".


----------



## hotel4dogs

All was good at the vet today. Tiny behaved for her acupuncture, and now she's crashed out on the floor, it exhausts her.
Tito (Lucy, Tito butted into Tiny's thread to mention that he had pneumonia) had repeat chest xrays done and all is clear! So he's cleared to go back to regular activity now.
A great day here!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

hotel4dogs said:


> All was good at the vet today. Tiny behaved for her acupuncture, and now she's crashed out on the floor, it exhausts her.
> Tito (Lucy, Tito butted into Tiny's thread to mention that he had pneumonia) had repeat chest xrays done and all is clear! So he's cleared to go back to regular activity now.
> A great day here!


That's sure nice to hear...ENJOY IT! 


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy for your great day! Happy Tito man is cleared to go and Tiny might be pleased to get him out of "her" thread


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

GREAT NEWS BARB!!!! Glad to hear both kids are doing well!


----------



## olliversmom

I am so glad to hear your Tiny is doing better


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay  What wonderful news for both Tito & Tiny !


----------



## dborgers

Yee haw!! Go Tiny!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> All was good at the vet today. Tiny behaved for her acupuncture, and now she's crashed out on the floor, it exhausts her.
> Tito (Lucy, Tito butted into Tiny's thread to mention that he had pneumonia) had repeat chest xrays done and all is clear! So he's cleared to go back to regular activity now.
> A great day here!


What a relief. So happy to hear about the clear x-ray. 

And sounds like a good acupuncture session, too. Bonus! I hope it means she is feeling even better today!


----------



## coppers-mom

I love these good updates!


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad to hear that Tiny is still enjoying life and the delicious offerings from the kitchen. Also happy to know that Tito can get back to normal too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update on Tiny AND Tito, Barb. I'm so happy for you that both are doing well!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Good to hear that both boys are doing well!


----------



## OutWest

*Found the box of green tripe...*

...this morning. It had fallen behind something. When I grabbed it, the dogs all stood at attention again! LOL.

Its Evanger's Freeze-Dried Beef Tripe. Found the website too. 

Hope Tiny is doing well today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

pLEEz teLL my MOm to ORdr sUM.
TINY


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> pLEEz teLL my MOm to ORdr sUM.
> TINY



Barb,

I really think you should get Tiny some Green Tripe!


----------



## GoldensGirl

OutWest said:


> ...this morning. It had fallen behind something. When I grabbed it, the dogs all stood at attention again! LOL.
> 
> Its Evanger's Freeze-Dried Beef Tripe. Found the website too.
> 
> Hope Tiny is doing well today.


Many dogs will thank you for the link, including mine. I see lots of other interesting treats on the site, including freeze-dried pheasant, raw freeze-dried beef liver, raw freeze-dried wild salmon, and other treats made with buffalo, venison, chicken... Look a good source for picky eaters and dogs with allergies, including those that need a grain-free diet.


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad to catch up and read that Tiny is doing so well!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy to read your good update on both Tiny and Tito


----------



## coppers-mom

Much love being sent to Tiny and Tito too.


----------



## dborgers

Go Tiny, GO GO GO!! What an amazing girl.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

to read this!


----------



## dborgers

Today's "Tiny Temptation":

Tuna salad:


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read both Tiny and Tito are doing well. Hoping Tiny is tempted by Danny's pictures they look SO yummy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny's pictures might not tempt Tiny, but they do give me ideas!
She's on another "not eating quite as well" streak right now. They seem to come closer together now and last longer. But she's still eating, just being more fussy (if that's possible!). 
Tuna salad. Now THERE's a thought!
And I need to order some tripe. And other goodies


----------



## Karen519

*Tuna and tripe*

Tuna and Tripe might work for Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

NOT a good day today. She's more tired than usual, and just picking at food. She did eat a decent lunch (thin sliced steak, freshly fried up for her), but is just "off" today.
It's very hot and humid here. I think that's a part of what's bothering her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> NOT a good day today. She's more tired than usual, and just picking at food. She did eat a decent lunch (thin sliced steak, freshly fried up for her), but is just "off" today.
> It's very hot and humid here. I think that's a part of what's bothering her.


I read the first sentence and before I got to the second, I thought, well, it feels like 36 here with the humidity here (about 97F) so I bet it is WAY hotter where you are. I hope it's just the humidity getting her down. She ate a good lunch - that's a positive. Maybe some yummy tripe will grab her inteerst later


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, I offered her some canned tripe and she walked away from it. 
Hopefully her dehydrated tripe (and salmon) goodies from Evangers will arrive in the next day or two!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sardines? Hope Tiny is feeling better quickly.


----------



## elly

Bless your dogs, so pleased they are doing well right now. I don't know how you have managed with both of them sick, I am struggling with just one. Keep on eating Tiny, don't stop again now...and have a word about it with my Chester for me!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry Tiny is not having a good day, hope her appetite improves soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Unfortunately, I offered her some canned tripe and she walked away from it.
> Hopefully her dehydrated tripe (and salmon) goodies from Evangers will arrive in the next day or two!


Maybe time for another B-12 injection to help the Queen remember how much she loves food?


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Wishing for a better day tomorrow.... Big hug for Tiny!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, come on sweetheart. Eat for your mom, okay?


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Tiny is giving her taste buds a break, and tomorrow is back to enjoying the gourmet delights!! I know it's difficult when the seniors don't want to eat.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*so, so sad*

This morning Tiny had a mild seizure. 
It's the second time it's happened. The first time was about 6 weeks ago, and we were outside. Suddenly she fell on her side and just laid there for a few seconds, and then seemed fine. At that time I wasn't even sure it had been a seizure.
This morning I was taking her up to the pet hotel to bathe her back end, and she fell on her side. This time she urinated, and jerked one leg just about 2 or 3 times. I don't think it lasted 60 seconds, and then she was just fine again.
I know that liver failure, and the build up of toxins, can cause seizures, so I suspect that's the cause. 
Her appetite is still pretty bad, so I'm sure everything is just building up in her system.
Of course, I shot an email off to my vet right away asking for some drugs to have on hand in case she goes into a cluster seizure. Otherwise, I don't plan to do anything about it except watch it. 
As soon as I have a few minutes I will do some research and see what, if anything, will help. I know dietary changes (low protein) are suggested, but at this point, anything she will eat.
<<sigh>>


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So sorry for Tiny's struggles....poor girl.....and poor mama. We're thinking of you in Pennsylvania, and storming the heavens with prayer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Denamarin might help Tiny's liver a lot. They put Andy on it while he was going through chemo, but it's good for any older dog as liver function begins to deteriorate with age.

If that's something you want to check out, the cheapest place I found it is linked below. Type in "Loyalty" in the promo code box to save $5.

One box lasts 15 days. Order two to save on shipping.

Welcome to IdealPetXccessories - Free Shipping on orders over 79.00


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Barb, that must have been so scary. Poor Tiny - and poor you. Is she okay now? I'm sending you big hugs. I wish I could do more.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am sorry that Tiny is struggling right now, my heart goes out to you. These seniors can certainly keep us on our toes. Positive thoughts, and of course belly rubs to Tiny (and Tito too).


----------



## AmberSunrise

Cyber hugs on the way from CT to you & Tiny. 



hotel4dogs said:


> This morning Tiny had a mild seizure.
> It's the second time it's happened. The first time was about 6 weeks ago, and we were outside. Suddenly she fell on her side and just laid there for a few seconds, and then seemed fine. At that time I wasn't even sure it had been a seizure.
> This morning I was taking her up to the pet hotel to bathe her back end, and she fell on her side. This time she urinated, and jerked one leg just about 2 or 3 times. I don't think it lasted 60 seconds, and then she was just fine again.
> I know that liver failure, and the build up of toxins, can cause seizures, so I suspect that's the cause.
> Her appetite is still pretty bad, so I'm sure everything is just building up in her system.
> Of course, I shot an email off to my vet right away asking for some drugs to have on hand in case she goes into a cluster seizure. Otherwise, I don't plan to do anything about it except watch it.
> As soon as I have a few minutes I will do some research and see what, if anything, will help. I know dietary changes (low protein) are suggested, but at this point, anything she will eat.
> <<sigh>>


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying for Tiny and you.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs over to you all. Praying sweet Tiny will feel a little better today.


----------



## jealous1

Thoughts and prayers for you and Tiny--it is so hard when they look at you with those "make it better, mom" eyes... 

Our Ms. Susie is about 15 now and we, too, are on the roller coaster ride of what she will eat. After turning her nose up at freshly cooked chicken and rice, I tried a ready-to-eat Hormell Compeat meal and she seems to love them--I think it's the smell and the sauce in the meal (she is particularly fond of the Chicken Alfredo and the mac-n-cheese). I'm now able to mix with some of her kibble and am happy with her calorie intake. At this point, whatever makes her happy she will get.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the good thoughts. Tiny seems perfectly normal (for her) now. Still not very hungry, though. 
I need to try to get some non-protein food into her, but it sure is hard considering the calories are all in protein and fat. She'd need a whole lot of veggies to get to 1000 calories a day! 
Danny, we can't do the denamarin because it has sam-E in it, which you can't give with sam-E. I stopped the milk thistle, too, just because getting pills into her is such a major fight and she already gets 7 a day. 
I'm sorry to hear about Ms. Susie. I sure know how you are feeling. I will give Tiny anything she will eat, but now with the seizure, I probably need to limit the protein. Which means she won't eat at all.
Normally she likes fish a lot, at least that's a very easy to digest protein. I will swoop out at noontime today and buy some.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Our thoughts and prayers are with you for sure. I may be off base but thought I would mention Pet-tinic. Anne mentioned it to me back in Tucker's thread long ago and he loved it. Might be some extra calories there.


----------



## OutWest

So sorry...sweet Tiny. She's lucky to have such a dedicated mom.


----------



## olliversmom

Continued hugs to for your Tiny xxoo


----------



## Claire's Friend

Keeping you and Tiny close in our thoughts...xxoo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope Tiny feels better soon.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending some good thoughts for Tiny. Seizures would have me really scared but it sounds like you understand so much about what's going on with her and what to do.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I want to preface this by saying that I will NOT give up on her, not once has she had a day yet when I have looked at her and thought, "maybe now is the time". 
But sometimes I get so exhausted trying to deal with her. It's stupid busy here at work, but I went out at lunchtime (I'm 1/2 hour from the nearest store) and walked all over trying to find things she *might* eat. 
"No" to pop-tarts
"Maybe" to peanut butter cookies
"Probably not but maybe" to peanut butter stuffed pretzels
"Probably will eat a little" to the canned chicken breast
Haven't tried the cinnamon mini-waffles yet. 
I just don't know what to make her for dinner tonight. I don't even feel like thinking about it, or trying to get her to eat anything.
Bought more cat food today, maybe that. Her treats from Evanger's didn't arrive yet. 
My brain hurts. My heart hurts.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so sorry. I know it must be exhausting and frustrating. Hang in there... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm just catching up and am so sorry to see the news about the seizure. That is never good news. Just in case you haven't found it, here's a thread from the Seizures forum that has a lot of our collective wisdom about seizures and the treatments thereof: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/108429-seizures-101-basic-information.html. In particular, you might pay attention to a technique called *ocular compression* that can shorten seizures and perhaps stop a cluster. It is described here: Controlling Seizures in Dogs with Ocular Compression - VetInfo.

Many of the meds to prevent seizures are not going to work for Tiny, but maybe your vet will come up with some. 

I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this in addition to everything else. Coping with canine seizures alone can be completely exhausting. 

I hope you find something that the Queen will heat.

With healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the information on ocular compression, it's great to know.
I don't intend to do anything about the seizures. So far she's had 2 (that I know of), both extremely short, extremely mild, about 6 weeks apart. 
My only concern is if she were to go into a cluster seizure that won't stop. I need to have something here (I believe there's a suppository) that will stop it. I told the vet that, should that happen, I have no concerns at all about preserving her life, only about stopping her suffering. I am an hour from the nearest vet if it's not during normal clinic hours. 
Haven't heard back from him. She goes for laser tomorrow, we will probably talk about it then.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Valium is what you need, I think. We had bottles of it to insert rectally for Charlie, though we got it too late...


----------



## my4goldens

so sorry Tiny is having a rough time. And you too. Hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry to read about her seizure and will pray even harder for Tiny and you. I hope you get a reply from your vet soon. Big hug from me and wet sloppy kisses from my kids!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sending healing thoughts and prayers from NJ to HRH Tiny!

Lighting a candle for her!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/190290-candles-tiny.html


----------



## KathyL

I hope Tiny pulls through this. I remember the post regarding her birthday and the videos you had of her -- she seemed to still have plenty of spunk.

I was trying to think of things she might like to eat and sorry if I suggested this before, but what about mashed potatoes or canned salmon.

Just lit a candle for her (and you).


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, remember through all of this that taking care of _*you*_ has to be Job 1 for you. As they tell us on airplanes, if you are responsible for someone else...invalid or child... and the oxygen masks drop, you have to put your own mask on before you take care of them. You first, or you won't be there when they need you the most. That's a very hard lesson for many of us who deal with seizure dogs and others with chronic illnesses, and I know you have had to face it with HRH Toby. Now you get to practice again.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Lucy, you're right, it's rectal valium. I did talk to the vet, and he's going to have some for me when I take her for her laser treatment tomorrow. That's my only real concern with the seizures. I'm not happy about it, no, but it truly was so mild that if she hadn't peed, I could have thought she was just on her side stretching out her legs a bit. And since the last one was 6 weeks ago, I'm hopeful that this isn't going to be happening a lot. But I just worry myself sick that she would go into a big cluster seizure and I would have to put her in the car and drive an hour to get her some relief from the suffering. 
Now I will not have that worry, and that makes me feel much better about things.
Meanwhile, I think Ms. Tiny knew that she has me pretty stressed today. She ate a very decent dinner, a whole can of sardines (in spring water, no salt added), one pop tart, a small breakfast sausage, some grilled lamb chop, and a couple of peanut butter cookies. She was actually begging at the table, which just made me so happy. Oh, and asparagus. A couple of spears. 
She took her pills right down tonight....wrapped tightly in sauteed spinach!!
We've made it though another day. The kind words and support help more than you can know.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Glad to hear she has eaten well today and was begging at the table. She certainly is reenforcing the live in the moment lesson! Hugs and ear rubs to the appropriate parties. ; )


----------



## MikaTallulah

Keep strong Tiny and Barb!

Keep on begging Tiny. Live each day to tis fullest!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, for what it is worth, there is no evidence that a dog having seizures is suffering...at least not that I have ever found and heaven knows I looked. The seizing dog is unconscious and not at all aware, though on some level I think they may know when we touch them during a seizure because being stroked seemed to shorten Charlie's seizures. 

After a grand mal seizure, a dog often seems disoriented - aware of having peed on him/herself and embarrassed, fearful of being scolded, but not in pain. I think they know something happened and they may feel out of control. Sometimes a seizures leaves them temporarily blind, too. 

A grand mal seizure is like running a marathon and the dogs are usually starved afterwards. A couple of tablespoons of Hagen Daz vanilla ice cream (the brand matters - no harmful additives) will help to raise blood sugar and prevent more seizures. Ideally that's followed by a full meal. Dogs are often thirsty after a seizure and they tend to pace a lot... a sign of anxiety, I think, or maybe just excess energy in the brain.

If you already know all of this, please forgive the repetition of the familiar. If there is anything I can help you with in managing the seizures, please let me know. I hope Tiny never has another!

Love to Tiny, Tito and especially to you.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So glad to hear that Tiny's appetite was good tonight. Here's to many more poptarts and every other goodie that she will eat! Artie sends one of his custom earlicks(Libby would sit for an hour whilst Artie cleaned her ears inside and out)....and a (((hug))) for you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Oh so happy to hear she ate that well for you. I just have to smile when you mention the Pop Tarts! Now all the dogs on the forum will be asking for Pop Tarts because "Tiny gets them". Good luck tomorrow at the vets.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry to see Tiny had a seizure. Glad it was mild and hope she doesn't have any more. Very happy she ate well for you. Keep on spoiling her!! My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Brave

Catching up on the thread. So sorry for the hard times recently. Glad Tiny ate well tonight. My heart aches for what you are dealing with on a daily basis. Big (((((((hugs))))))) from me to you. Your doing great!!!

Do you have anything that lets you blow off steam? That might help release some of the frustrations with the situation. I clean when I am stressed. I used to ride, it was very therapeutic. 

I am a youngin' so I also play video games or go to the movies/mall. A relaxing afternoon at the miniature golf park?? Something, anything, to get your head and heart away for a break. 

Sweet, sweet dreams. Big cuddle hugs and kisses from Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> She ate a very decent dinner, a whole can of sardines (in spring water, no salt added), one pop tart, a small breakfast sausage, some grilled lamb chop, and a couple of peanut butter cookies. She was actually begging at the table, which just made me so happy. Oh, and asparagus. A couple of spears.
> She took her pills right down tonight....wrapped tightly in sauteed spinach!!


Hip Hp HORRAY on the appetite!!! Way to go Barb and Tiny!! 

BTW, we had a girl, Sandy, who had major seizures often from 2 years old on. Big ones where she'd let out a scream and go rigid. She lived to be 16 1/2 .. way beyond the life expectancy of her breed @ 12-14 years.


----------



## dborgers

PS Barb,

As you may recall we went through a lot of periods with Andy where he wasn't eating or interested in food.

When he would turn down chicken breasts, canned tripe, etc. we were running out of ideas. Jane accidentally discovered he'd get interested in Parmesan chicken breasts one night while cooking some for us. Andy hadn't eaten in 2 days, but walked in the kitchen when he smelled the Parmesan chicken breasts and actually hung out by the stove until they came out. Must be the strong smell of them or something. They were nothing fancy. Just the kind you buy frozen, several to a bag at Kroger's.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear about Tiny's seizure, but glad to hear she ate a good dinner. Please take care.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so glad to read that Tiny ate and begged! Crossing my fingers there will be no more seizures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I am sorry Tiny had the seisure and that you are going through so much. Tiny is a champion because you are...Hang in there, one day at a time.

Im glad she like the poptarts and sparagus and spinach. I wish you a good day and that all goes well at the vet!


----------



## Pixie

Sorry to hear about the seizures, but indeed it seems that for now is nothing to be worried about (keeping an eye on it yes, but nothing more drastic).

I think I speak for all of us when I say we have Tiny in our heart! It makes me glad the days she eats well and I find funny all the tricks you come up with! You are a great mom to Tiny


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well this morning started great. I had cooked some pork in tomato sauce in the crock pot overnight, and Tiny was up begging for some at 5:00 a.m. as I was taking it out of the crock pot. So of course, I gave her some! By 5:15 she had already had a decent breakfast, and her pills. 
Now she is avoiding me. She is in the bedroom barking at DH, who is in the shower. She saw me get the syringes out....Tuesday is adequan and B12 day! 
We're off to the vet in a few minutes for her laser treatment, and to pick up our liquid valium for *just in case*. I find that the more of those things I have on hand, the less likely I am to ever need them!
Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. Tiny looks great this morning, it's a good day on the roller coaster, so far.


----------



## hotel4dogs

what??? no photo of the chicken breasts?????:



dborgers said:


> PS Barb,
> 
> As you may recall we went through a lot of periods with Andy where he wasn't eating or interested in food.
> 
> When he would turn down chicken breasts, canned tripe, etc. we were running out of ideas. Jane accidentally discovered he'd get interested in Parmesan chicken breasts one night while cooking some for us. Andy hadn't eaten in 2 days, but walked in the kitchen when he smelled the Parmesan chicken breasts and actually hung out by the stove until they came out. Must be the strong smell of them or something. They were nothing fancy. Just the kind you buy frozen, several to a bag at Kroger's.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I wish I could....between one thing and another I am working/running errands/etc. about 18 hours a day right now....7 days a week....



Brave said:


> Catching up on the thread. So sorry for the hard times recently. Glad Tiny ate well tonight. My heart aches for what you are dealing with on a daily basis. Big (((((((hugs))))))) from me to you. Your doing great!!!
> 
> Do you have anything that lets you blow off steam? That might help release some of the frustrations with the situation. I clean when I am stressed. I used to ride, it was very therapeutic.
> 
> I am a youngin' so I also play video games or go to the movies/mall. A relaxing afternoon at the miniature golf park?? Something, anything, to get your head and heart away for a break.
> 
> Sweet, sweet dreams. Big cuddle hugs and kisses from Bear.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I didn't know ANY of this, thanks so much. I'm new to the seizure scene.

I guess I didn't really think she was suffering like yesterday, but I thought that if they go into a seizure that they can't break out of, they were suffering??



GoldensGirl said:


> Barb, for what it is worth, there is no evidence that a dog having seizures is suffering...at least not that I have ever found and heaven knows I looked. The seizing dog is unconscious and not at all aware, though on some level I think they may know when we touch them during a seizure because being stroked seemed to shorten Charlie's seizures.
> 
> After a grand mal seizure, a dog often seems disoriented - aware of having peed on him/herself and embarrassed, fearful of being scolded, but not in pain. I think they know something happened and they may feel out of control. Sometimes a seizures leaves them temporarily blind, too.
> 
> A grand mal seizure is like running a marathon and the dogs are usually starved afterwards. A couple of tablespoons of Hagen Daz vanilla ice cream (the brand matters - no harmful additives) will help to raise blood sugar and prevent more seizures. Ideally that's followed by a full meal. Dogs are often thirsty after a seizure and they tend to pace a lot... a sign of anxiety, I think, or maybe just excess energy in the brain.
> 
> If you already know all of this, please forgive the repetition of the familiar. If there is anything I can help you with in managing the seizures, please let me know. I hope Tiny never has another!
> 
> Love to Tiny, Tito and especially to you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you and Tiny, a roller coaster HIGH day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tiny.


----------



## coppers-mom

My heart hurts for you. Elder care is draining for sure adn makes you feel so helpless and frustrated.

The golden I rescued a few months before Copper had seizures occasionally. He would come look for me when he felt them coming on. He liked to be held for the minute or so and never offered to bite although the vet said he might. We never figured out what triggered them and they seemed to bother me more than him. The vet did give me valium for Chance to take after since he was agitated for a while just after. Seemed like I needed the valium more than he did.

Many hugs and good thought being sent your way.



hotel4dogs said:


> I want to preface this by saying that I will NOT give up on her, not once has she had a day yet when I have looked at her and thought, "maybe now is the time".
> But sometimes I get so exhausted trying to deal with her. It's stupid busy here at work, but I went out at lunchtime (I'm 1/2 hour from the nearest store) and walked all over trying to find things she *might* eat.
> "No" to pop-tarts
> "Maybe" to peanut butter cookies
> "Probably not but maybe" to peanut butter stuffed pretzels
> "Probably will eat a little" to the canned chicken breast
> Haven't tried the cinnamon mini-waffles yet.
> I just don't know what to make her for dinner tonight. I don't even feel like thinking about it, or trying to get her to eat anything.
> Bought more cat food today, maybe that. Her treats from Evanger's didn't arrive yet.
> My brain hurts. My heart hurts.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barb

Praying for Tiny and you!


----------



## *Laura*

Just catching up and I'm so sorry for Tiny's recent seizure. What a worry for you. Thinking of you both. Big hugs for Tiny


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I didn't know ANY of this, thanks so much. I'm new to the seizure scene.
> 
> I guess I didn't really think she was suffering like yesterday, but I thought that if they go into a seizure that they can't break out of, they were suffering??


A prolonged cluster of seizures - multiple seizures in a short period of time - can cause brain damage or even death, but that doesn't mean the dog is suffering in the sense of being aware of pain. The suffering, if any, comes in the deterioration of senses and motor capabilities that can result. Of course some of that deterioration comes with age, too, so it's hard to know what causes which symptoms. 

My Charlie's seizures were almost certainly caused by a tumor or other lesions on his brain and the seizures became more frequent over time, presumably as the lesion or tumor grew. Sadly, this is often the case for older Goldens. 

As is true for many with epilepsy, there were "triggers" that could set off Charlie's seizures, application of Frontline Plus being the most notable. Identifying triggers comes down to keeping a journal about the seizures. Time, date, duration, anything else significant about the day - flea treatment, heartworm prevention, pain meds taken (Tramadol can trigger seizures in some dogs, though it didn't in Charlie), foods eaten (a friend's dog had seizures after eating lamb - every single time), etc.

Each seizure seems to predispose the brain to seize again, so stopping them becomes a priority. If it comes to putting Tiny on Phenobarbital, you will _hate_ the side effects, the most notable of which is ataxia. However, most vets consider seizures to be "under control" if the dog has no more than one per month and Tiny probably doesn't require seizure meds now. That's a conversation to have with your vet.

That's a short intro to seizure basics. I so hope you don't have to become a regular member of the seizure forum. We would welcome you, of course, and it is one of the most helpful communities in the GRF, in my experience. But nobody wants to be a member. :no:

I'm glad to read that Tiny has begun the day making demands in the kitchen and giving orders to her subjects. That's a good way to start the day.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Pixie

I wish you both a allways going up rollercoaster ride


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> what??? no photo of the chicken breasts?????:


My bad !! LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, has Tiny ever had any of the Honest Kitchen products?


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny! your a such a good girl for eating so well. Barnaby has said he wants to try Pop Tarts now!. Your doing such an amazing job with her Mom, hang in there. So glad to read she is much better today she's such a fighter! Go Tiny! your a real sweetheart, we all love you on this forum, hugs to you both (and Tito of course) x


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> My brain hurts. My heart hurts.


My heart hurt reading this. I wish I could take away some of the pain. I know exactly how it feels. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Meanwhile, I think Ms. Tiny knew that she has me pretty stressed today. She ate a very decent dinner, a whole can of sardines (in spring water, no salt added), one pop tart, a small breakfast sausage, some grilled lamb chop, and a couple of peanut butter cookies. She was actually begging at the table, which just made me so happy. Oh, and asparagus. A couple of spears.
> She took her pills right down tonight....wrapped tightly in sauteed spinach!!
> We've made it though another day. The kind words and support help more than you can know.





hotel4dogs said:


> Well this morning started great. I had cooked some pork in tomato sauce in the crock pot overnight, and Tiny was up begging for some at 5:00 a.m. as I was taking it out of the crock pot. So of course, I gave her some! By 5:15 she had already had a decent breakfast, and her pills.
> Now she is avoiding me. She is in the bedroom barking at DH, who is in the shower. She saw me get the syringes out....Tuesday is adequan and B12 day!
> We're off to the vet in a few minutes for her laser treatment, and to pick up our liquid valium for *just in case*. I find that the more of those things I have on hand, the less likely I am to ever need them!
> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. Tiny looks great this morning, it's a good day on the roller coaster, so far.


These two later updates make me so happy. I hope her laser treatment goes well today. It will be good to get the valium - peace of mind, if nothing else. Give your little energizer bunny a hug from me.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Tiny and sending healing thoughts. Hope her doctor visit went well today. I think you may need something to help you relax a little too. I can't even imagine what you are going through with her. Thank you for sharing so we can all learn from your experiences. Hugs all around!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the great information!! 
I don't want to put her on any anti-seizure meds. if I can possibly help it. I just don't think she has *that much* time left to be doing that to her. But we'll see what happens. 
I now have a nice supply of liquid valium, and I feel better about it. I know some may not agree with me, but if there is something in her head that causes such bad seizures that she can't come out of it without huge doses of liquid valium, then it's probably time to think about her quality of future life. At that point, I'm sure whatever it might be wouldn't be getting any better, only worse, and the kindest thing to do might be to give her a lot of valium, and then help her over the bridge (with my vet, of course!).




GoldensGirl said:


> A prolonged cluster of seizures - multiple seizures in a short period of time - can cause brain damage or even death, but that doesn't mean the dog is suffering in the sense of being aware of pain. The suffering, if any, comes in the deterioration of senses and motor capabilities that can result. Of course some of that deterioration comes with age, too, so it's hard to know what causes which symptoms.
> 
> My Charlie's seizures were almost certainly caused by a tumor or other lesions on his brain and the seizures became more frequent over time, presumably as the lesion or tumor grew. Sadly, this is often the case for older Goldens.
> 
> As is true for many with epilepsy, there were "triggers" that could set off Charlie's seizures, application of Frontline Plus being the most notable. Identifying triggers comes down to keeping a journal about the seizures. Time, date, duration, anything else significant about the day - flea treatment, heartworm prevention, pain meds taken (Tramadol can trigger seizures in some dogs, though it didn't in Charlie), foods eaten (a friend's dog had seizures after eating lamb - every single time), etc.
> 
> Each seizure seems to predispose the brain to seize again, so stopping them becomes a priority. If it comes to putting Tiny on Phenobarbital, you will _hate_ the side effects, the most notable of which is ataxia. However, most vets consider seizures to be "under control" if the dog has no more than one per month and Tiny probably doesn't require seizure meds now. That's a conversation to have with your vet.
> 
> That's a short intro to seizure basics. I so hope you don't have to become a regular member of the seizure forum. We would welcome you, of course, and it is one of the most helpful communities in the GRF, in my experience. But nobody wants to be a member. :no:
> 
> I'm glad to read that Tiny has begun the day making demands in the kitchen and giving orders to her subjects. That's a good way to start the day.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

I tried the one that's dehydrated powder and you add water to it. I thought it smelled great. She wouldn't have anything to do with it!
I think part of it is that there's something wrong with her mouth/tongue/teeth/gums, something. It's hard for her to eat things that aren't a solid chunk of something.





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Barb, has Tiny ever had any of the Honest Kitchen products?


----------



## TheZ's

Wishing for a good day tomorrow for Tiny and you and Tito as well.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny is one amazing dog, and you're one amazing mom. 

It's really something when you consider Tiny is well over 100 years old in human years.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hoping Tiny does well tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the great information!!
> I don't want to put her on any anti-seizure meds. if I can possibly help it. I just don't think she has *that much* time left to be doing that to her. But we'll see what happens.
> I now have a nice supply of liquid valium, and I feel better about it. I know some may not agree with me, but if there is something in her head that causes such bad seizures that she can't come out of it without huge doses of liquid valium, then it's probably time to think about her quality of future life. At that point, I'm sure whatever it might be wouldn't be getting any better, only worse, and the kindest thing to do might be to give her a lot of valium, and then help her over the bridge (with my vet, of course!).


Oh how I agree with you, Barb.. The one regret that I have with my beloved Charlie is that I may have waited too long. 

I console myself that I waited until he made his decision and told me, but I also know that the last year of his life was very different. Perhaps that's true for any senior dog. But the image that haunts me is of Charlie nuzzling a tennis ball on the floor, looking at it sadly, and then walking away without picking it up. Of all the dogs I have ever shared life with, he was the most tireless and insatiable retriever. Until he wasn't. 

I cherish the memory of his last back-dance and the last nuzzling kisses before he lay down beside me for the last time. If nothing else, he knew that I loved him. I guess that's all there really is.

I am glad that you have the valium escape hatch.

Hugs and prayers for Tiny, Tito and especially for you,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Just catching up with Miss Tiny and hoping she'll have a bit more to eat every day. I imagine the clerks at the store wonder to themselves what sort of appetite you must have  They wouldn't suspect it's one fueled by love.


----------



## coppers-mom

I keep emergency stashes of meds when I have an animal that might need them as a last resort. It gives me peace of mind since I too live over an hour from an after hours vet.

Look who I get to see on my screensaver. You sent me this years ago and Tiny sure makes me smile with her lovely self.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Praying for Tiny and you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

"Valium escape hatch". What a perfect way to put it.

Breakfast this morning was french toast with honey and peanut butter, and a little turkey sausage. (Tiny, not me. I had yogurt, LOL). Pills in a little cream cheese. So we're off to a good start!


----------



## dborgers

You should hang a sign in your kitchen that says "Chez Tiny". She's a certified 5 star gourmet diner. And you're a 5 star mom. Most people don't eat so well. C'est Magnifique


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> "Valium escape hatch". What a perfect way to put it.
> 
> *Breakfast this morning was french toast with honey and peanut butter, and a little turkey sausage.* (Tiny, not me. I had yogurt, LOL). Pills in a little cream cheese. So we're off to a good start!


Um, yum! If I ate like Miss Tiny, I'd be 400 pounds! 

If you ever decide you've had enough of the dog hotel, you could open a little restaurant! You could call it Tiny's, in honour of the girl who had you cooking up a storm and coming up with some great meal ideas! 

Hope the day continues to be good!


----------



## Goldens R Great

hotel4dogs said:


> "Valium escape hatch". What a perfect way to put it.
> 
> *Breakfast this morning was french toast* with honey and peanut butter, *and a little turkey sausage*. (Tiny, not me. I had yogurt, LOL). Pills in a little cream cheese. So we're off to a good start!


I was out of town on vacation last week and every morning I "spoiled" myself and had french toast and sausage for breakfast which I don't normally eat. When I read Tiny was eating the same thing I just got the biggest kick out of it.  So cute!


----------



## swishywagga

Yummy!, breakfast sounds lovely, can't wait for lunch. So pleased she's eating, what a wonderful mom she has!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny Tempations Of The Day:


----------



## Brave

I'm salivating over breakfast. Nom!!! 

I hope she keeps her appetite up. Thinking about Tiny and you often. 

((((Hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, I love all of your food pictures! Too funny!


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Tiny Tempations Of The Day:


So Danny--are these pictures of food that YOU are prepping and eating? If so, I may need to move to Nashvile...


----------



## hotel4dogs

geez Danny, I gain weight just looking at those photos!! Drooling here!
Lunch was cream cheese rolled up inside of ham and cut into bite sized portions. She ate all that, still looked a little hungry, so the leftover pork chop from yesterday went down the hatch, too.
A very good day today. One of the better ones. Maybe looking at Danny's pictures made her hungry, too!
Chez Tiny's restaurant...I'd need to hire a 450 pound cook....that would be hiliarious!


----------



## swishywagga

OutWest said:


> So Danny--are these pictures of food that YOU are prepping and eating? If so, I may need to move to Nashvile...


This is exactly what I was going to say!, I'm on the next plane to Nashville. So glad Tiny enjoyed her lunch, I hope you get to eat something nice for dinner tonight!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a cod fillet and some spinach for dinner. She was looking for more, so I gave her a couple of shrimp. Then a few peanut butter cookies.
Upswing of the roller coaster for today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go, Tiny, Go!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay!!! You go Tiny- eat to your heart's content!


----------



## dborgers

> So Danny--are these pictures of food that YOU are prepping and eating? If so, I may need to move to Nashvile...


Alas :no: LOL

I Google yummy food for the best pics I can find for Tiny, though if you ever make it down this way I'll be sure to cook something like them when we have you over for dinner.


----------



## Brave

Yes!!!! I love these updates!!! You are such an amazing fur mama. Go tiny! Go tiny!!!! Eat to your hearts content!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Go Tiny! You and Hannah need to make an agreement to eat more consistently and give your moms less worry


----------



## SandyK

So very happy Tiny had a good day of eating!! I think I gain weight looking at Danny's pictures too!! I will deal with it, if it helps Tiny eat!!


----------



## dborgers

SandyK said:


> So very happy Tiny had a good day of eating!! I think I gain weight looking at Danny's pictures too!! I will deal with it, if it helps Tiny eat!!


Taking one for the (Tiny) Team .. downright heroic!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just got caught up with Tiny's day from yesterday....so happy to read about her great day, Barb! Here's hoping for another great day! Hugs!


----------



## *Laura*

Tiny I hope you have another good day eating all that yummy food your mom is making for you


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well today didn't start too well, but I'm calm about it. I think she just overdid it yesterday, physically and maybe even eating. We had company over, and she was a pest the entire time. Today she's sleepy. Me too!
Breakfast was quite challenging. I can't imagine, Hubbub, having to deal with food allergies on top of all this, because at least I can shove ANYTHING she'll eat into her without that worry.
Breakfast was 2 slices of salami rolled around some cream cheese (and pills, heehee), and just a small slice of leftover steak. Then she walked off and laid down and went back to sleep.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So happy that Tiny ate something-it's a start. Praying for her and you!


----------



## nolefan

HOpe you all have a relaxing morning, sounds like you both could use it


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptations :


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am hungry reading Tiny's menu, hugs and prayers!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope Tiny has a good day tomorrow and eats everything that Mommy lovingly prepares for her!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Tiny had an eventful day and both of you got some rest. Here's hoping for a day of good eating for Ms. Tiny and a stress free day for mom... Hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

One of the things that's challenging is figuring out what she is in the mood for. This morning I tried about 6 things before she finally settled on "this is a peanut butter type of day". So the pills went in peanut butter. She had peanut butter on cookies for breakfast. 
Yesterday wouldn't touch peanut butter.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Came back to get some ideas for my today's menu from you two. Just kidding, wish you have a good weekend and sweet Tiny has good appetite and does not make her mom worry.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> One of the things that's challenging is figuring out what she is in the mood for. This morning I tried about 6 things before she finally settled on "this is a peanut butter type of day". So the pills went in peanut butter. She had peanut butter on cookies for breakfast.
> Yesterday wouldn't touch peanut butter.


O dear. Now you've done it. Tiny has discovered that _she_ has _choices_! You will pay and pay and pay....  

You're every Golden oldie's dream mom - that's what you are!


----------



## hotel4dogs

ha ha ha, this is already WAY too true!!!




GoldensGirl said:


> O dear. Now you've done it. Tiny has discovered that _she_ has _choices_! You will pay and pay and pay....


----------



## Brave

Wishing Tiny and you a happy, and fantastic Friday with some delicious food mixed in. Cheers to peanut butter this morning!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptations :


----------



## *Laura*

hotel4dogs said:


> One of the things that's challenging is figuring out what she is in the mood for. This morning I tried about 6 things before she finally settled on "this is a peanut butter type of day". So the pills went in peanut butter. She had peanut butter on cookies for breakfast.
> Yesterday wouldn't touch peanut butter.


Aw you're such a good mom. I'm glad Tiny is eating but what a challenge for you. Hope you both have a good weekend.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> One of the things that's challenging is figuring out what she is in the mood for. This morning I tried about 6 things before she finally settled on "this is a peanut butter type of day". So the pills went in peanut butter. She had peanut butter on cookies for breakfast.
> Yesterday wouldn't touch peanut butter.


You are so patient - what a lucky girl she is.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptations :


Danny, you are ruining my diet!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny you crack me up!
I have to roll the peanut butter sandwich into small balls with all the PB in the center, or it gets stuck to the roof of her mouth and she can't get it off. Then I have to pry it off with my fingers :yuck: . The other thing that works almost as well is handing it to her PB side down, rather than up, but that makes my fingers all gooey!


----------



## coppers-mom

"Then I have to pry it off with my fingers :yuck: . "


----------



## Brave

How'd today go?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Chef Boy-ar-dee mini ravioli with meatballs were a thumbs up (oops, no thumbs!). 67 cents a can at Kroger last week, lol. Even managed to hide a couple of pills in a couple of them! Loaded with calories, so hopefully she will continue to eat those now and then for me. She ate almost 1/2 a can.
Today she is not at ALL interested in food. She's still sleeping, so there's no point in even trying to feed her right now. I'll have to see how she is when she decides she's had enough beauty sleep  .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Barb it's a weekend they are aloud to sleep in, not us. Hope after good long sleep she will be running after you for a good breakfast. I am trying to be back on this thread more often, no matter what's going on your attitude is always positive and inspiring for many of us. So wish you live a few miles closer then I could give you both hugs, for now many cyber hugs and prayers for a good weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Apparently the leftover mini-ravioli and meatballs are a NO WAY this morning. This morning it was roasted turkey breast, and not much of that. Had to shove the pills down her throat, which is rather challenging. As soon as I pry her mouth open she starts shoving her tongue forward to avoid swallowing any pills. Little b*tch!


----------



## GoldenCamper

You do have a coffee mug or wine glass with #1 dog mom/fur mom on it I hope? Not sure if they make such a thing, but you should have one.


----------



## Brave

Throwing this out there.... It might be stupid. But can you do reverse psychology on her. Idk. Anytime I hear "no food" suddenly I am hungry as a hippo. 


Glad she are so,e turkey. Wished she gives you an easier time on the pills. Little diva. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

I'm surprised Tiny ate the mini ravioli. For some reason I thought tomatoes/ tomato sauce didn't agree with dogs?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, Jen, I've tried that and it doesn't work on a dog with a medically decreased appetite. It does, however, work like a charm on healthy dogs who are just being picky! Have done it here at the pet hotel many times  .
If I try not feeding Tiny on these off days, she will just go lie down. If I can coax her to eat anything, then she will normally eat a reasonable amount. It's getting the first couple of bites into her that is so hard.
Steve, I have matching mugs for me and DH, but they don't really have to do with dogs. His says, "**** I'm good". Mine says, "Hell I'm better"


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny LOVES tomatoes. We used to call her the "tomato lady". Before we put the garden behind a fence, she would race over there any time she thought she could get away with it, and chomp into the biggest, juciest one she could find. She'd have the seeds/juice splattering all over her face, and just be as happy as could be!
I said to my husband just last night that Tiny is hoping to live long enough to enjoy just a few more vine ripened tomatoes out of my garden!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I was lucky Tucker shared any of his cherry tomatoes with me. He would take them right off the plant so gently. Thanks for the laugh about the mugs you and DH have


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptations :


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pizza? Cheese, tomatoes, bread, anchovies, ham, bacon, pepperoni.... whatever the Queen likes best?


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny LOVES tomatoes. We used to call her the "tomato lady". Before we put the garden behind a fence, she would race over there any time she thought she could get away with it, and chomp into the biggest, juciest one she could find. She'd have the seeds/juice splattering all over her face, and just be as happy as could be!
> I said to my husband just last night that Tiny is hoping to live long enough to enjoy just a few more vine ripened tomatoes out of my garden!


Bear is that way with bananas. He has actually pulled a banana out of my purse once but didn't like how the peel tasted. Lol!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Good girl Tiny!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Tiny you have a pretty wonderful mom!!! Hope you eat more today. 

(Danny you are hilarious...love the daily Tiny Temptations)


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny hope you have eaten some dinner tonight, from your mom's wonderful menu!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She ate quite well tonight, but now has a new *demand*.
I put some lovely roast turkey with gravy in a bowl on the floor for her. Uh-uh, no way, sniffed it and walked off. Picked up a piece and offered it to her, she wanted nothing to do with it.
But feed it to her off the kitchen table while we are eating....she ate every bite.
The dog is making me nuts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love when you say "The dog is making me nuts".
I am just imagining how it is having a perfect Tito and Tiny under the same roof.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today probably will not be a good day. Well at least not for me .
Tiny was quite agitated on and off all night last night. She just couldn't seem to get into a deep, relaxing sleep. She kept me up pretty much all night. Didn't seem to want anything, just wasn't relaxed. So she would wander around, bark at me every now and then, and so on. Now, of course, she is sleeping soundly and I have to go to work. 
I have no idea what was wrong with her. She's done this every so often, luckily not very often. My vet gave me some valium to give her when this happens, but I didn't feel like trying to get a pill into her. Probably should have.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> She ate quite well tonight, but now has a new *demand*.
> I put some lovely roast turkey with gravy in a bowl on the floor for her. Uh-uh, no way, sniffed it and walked off. Picked up a piece and offered it to her, she wanted nothing to do with it.
> But feed it to her off the kitchen table while we are eating....she ate every bite.
> The dog is making me nuts.


She's reminding you that dogs are people, too, and asserting royal prerogatives at the same time. DOGS!!!!! :uhoh::doh:


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> She ate quite well tonight, but now has a new *demand*.
> I put some lovely roast turkey with gravy in a bowl on the floor for her. Uh-uh, no way, sniffed it and walked off. Picked up a piece and offered it to her, she wanted nothing to do with it.
> But feed it to her off the kitchen table while we are eating....she ate every bite.
> *The dog is making me nuts*.


Somehow, I envisioned you having a big smile on your face as you wrote that. 

But I'm sorry to hear she then had a restless night. I'm glad she has settled now, but I know you'll be a bit of a wreck at work. Caffeine can only help so much. Hope tonight is better.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh I know tonight will be better....I have a valium and a tramadol sitting in a shot glass on my kitchen counter, *just in case*. For her. Not me.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh I know tonight will be better....I have a valium and a tramadol sitting in a shot glass on my kitchen counter, *just in case*. For her. Not me.


Care to add a shot of hooch for you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, my bridge boy got like that. You keep trying until you find something that works. One day it works, next day it doesn't. 

I hope Tiny is better this evening for you and her's sake. 

It's tough having to work on limited sleep, really feel for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just get her a chair and let her sit with you at the table!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know I posted this "Tiny story" a while ago, but it's been a LONG time so here it is again.
Several years ago I found a VERY large lump next to her vulva. It was about the size of my fist. Of course, I went into total panic mode. I had no idea how long it had been there. After all, how often do you pet your dog there??? 
I ran my hands down her inner thighs, and discovered a large lump on each thigh, too. 
Now I was sweating and shaking. Certain it was a very aggressive cancer that had spread like crazy.
So I called the vet. He told me to roll her on her back, take a look at the lump. Now by this time she already had had many lipomas, so he wanted me to see if it looked and felt like a lipoma. Yep, sure did. Then he said, "now grab her back foot, pull her leg upward, and feel the lump on her thigh". It disappeared when I did that! I tried the other leg, and it disappeared, too.
Vet said...."um......those are her thigh muscles!" :doh::doh:
Then he told me to go get some Jack Daniels and then come back to the phone. I did. Asked him what in the world that was for. Answer "YOU my dear!!!".
Took her to the clinic the next day. It was a lipoma, which ultimately did need to be removed. 




Brave said:


> Care to add a shot of hooch for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

That story brings such a smile to my face. Love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptations  :


----------



## hotel4dogs

we will try eggs for dinner tonight  They look yummy!
She's been "off" bacon recently, so I'm holding up on offering it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I know I posted this "Tiny story" a while ago, but it's been a LONG time so here it is again.
> Several years ago I found a VERY large lump next to her vulva. It was about the size of my fist. Of course, I went into total panic mode. I had no idea how long it had been there. After all, how often do you pet your dog there???
> I ran my hands down her inner thighs, and discovered a large lump on each thigh, too.
> Now I was sweating and shaking. Certain it was a very aggressive cancer that had spread like crazy.
> So I called the vet. He told me to roll her on her back, take a look at the lump. Now by this time she already had had many lipomas, so he wanted me to see if it looked and felt like a lipoma. Yep, sure did. Then he said, "now grab her back foot, pull her leg upward, and feel the lump on her thigh". It disappeared when I did that! I tried the other leg, and it disappeared, too.
> Vet said...."um......those are her thigh muscles!" :doh::doh:
> Then he told me to go get some Jack Daniels and then come back to the phone. I did. Asked him what in the world that was for. Answer "YOU my dear!!!".
> Took her to the clinic the next day. It was a lipoma, which ultimately did need to be removed.


That's a story that bears repeating regularly!  

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> we will try eggs for dinner tonight  They look yummy!
> She's been "off" bacon recently, so I'm holding up on offering it.


Since she loves tomatoes, maybe eggs with tomatoes? Maybe with some ham and cheese?

I need a vet like yours, though Scotch would suit better for us than bourbon. Thanks for the laugh and the excellent example of how to love precious Old Gold.


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Since she loves tomatoes, maybe eggs with tomatoes? Maybe with some ham and cheese?
> 
> I need a vet like yours, though Scotch would suit better for us than bourbon. Thanks for the laugh and the excellent example of how to love precious Old Gold.


Totally agree, Tiny has the best Mom, a fine example to us all!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny's Mom doesn't feel like a good dog Mom this morning, as Tiny's Mom is quite annoyed at Tiny and I shouldn't be.
Today is another "no appetite in the morning" day. The worst part of that is trying to get the pills into her.
So I cut up a hot dog into 5 pieces, one of which had the 3 pills in it, carefully hidden. You all see what's coming here. Yep, ate the other 4. Left the one with the pills.
Get out a new set of (3) pills. This time we do peanut butter, rolled tightly in a piece of bread. Plus two "blanks", PB with bread, no pills. 
You know what happened.
Get out a new set of pills. Try hiding them in cream cheese, and rolling the cream cheese in a piece of bologna. There are 4 pieces total. Guess which one didn't get eaten.
Grab the cream cheese/bologna in one hand. Grab the bitch in the other. Pry open her mouth, shove it down her throat, hold her mouth closed while she's doing the "dog rodeo", fighting me like crazy.
Score: Tiny's Mom 1
Tiny 0
Ah well, at least she did have a decent breakfast in amongst the fracas.


----------



## dborgers

Awwwwwww.

Been there, done that. With a sense of smell like goldens have, it's the 'shove it in and hold their mouths shut' method when all else fails. Andy got to where he smelled each and every bite to make sure there weren't pills in it. It got to where I'd put them on a glob of peanut butter on my index finger, swipe it on his tongue, and hold his mouth shut while he stared me down. Followed by a little skim milk.

Today's Tiny Temptation (low fat cottage cheese with tuna)  :


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles with Tiny these past couple of days. I can relate to the not eating because Gunner is a challenge every morning to get him to eat. Having two dogs makes it imposible to just leave it down for him to eat when he feels like it...I'm not sure why he is like this but it's been this way for several years. Vet tells me it's just Gunner. He doesn't like getting up either..I always have to call him. I put various things in his kibble to entice him but it doesn't always work. Never any problems for dinner.

Good luck today, Barb! Gunner ate half his breakfast today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptations  :


 
Now that's a typical Greasy Southern breakfast. Only thing missing is the Biscuits and Gravy which IMO is the best part. 

Good to read you got her to eat this a.m.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

One of my girls use to horrible to give meds too, she would always find it regardless of what I put it in and spit it out.

I started using Braunschweiger, solved the problem. 

I use to live in one of the Chicago suburbs many years ago, picked it up often there. I'm in NC now and can't find it.


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM said:


> One of my girls use to horrible to give meds too, she would always find it regardless of what I put it in and spit it out.
> 
> I started using Braunschweiger, solved the problem.
> 
> I use to live in one of the Chicago suburbs many years ago, picked it up often there. I'm in NC now and can't find it.


Do you have Kroger there? That's where we got it.

And ya, you're so right. Braunschweiger has always been a hit around here. Unfortunately, Dr. Wang banned Andy from rich and fatty foods, though I admit to giving him some now and then after the big ban went down, for the reasons you stated.

I allow myself one of those breakfasts above about once a month. With extra biscuits and gravy


----------



## Brave

I know how you feel. But you are doing such a great job. Bear went through a phase where he would eat the hot dog and spit the pills out. I got so frustrated one night, I just started screaming. Not at him but I scared him. I hope she eats a bit more today. Go tiny!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Don't be too hard on yourself! You were much kinder and patient than me. If mine spill the pills out after the first try- I just pill them.


----------



## nolefan

Checking on you and thinking about you. Hope it helps a little to know how many people care.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you were frustrated with Tiny trying to give her pills, but I did have to giggle a little because of how smart they are. On the bright side, you did get some food in her.


----------



## Brave

How'd tiny do this morning?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just stopped by to see how Tiny is doing this morning... Hope it is a hungry day.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for Tiny and you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well I reaffirmed my belief this morning that Tiny is still VERY mobile. This after I chased her around the entire house for 5 minutes, trying to shove pills down her throat. She was hiding behind the recliners....next to the sofa....what a brat. 
I finally caught her, and shoved the pills down her throat. She and I are on the outs right now.
Another morning without much appetite. <<sigh>>


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Frozen yogurt with blueberries and raspberries  :


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny's Mom doesn't feel like a good dog Mom this morning, as Tiny's Mom is quite annoyed at Tiny and I shouldn't be.


Completely normal feeling. I remember trying out every food food known to mankind with Tucker, or so it seemed. He liked pink lady apples, another one for your list. Fast food cheeseburgers were a hit. This thread makes me hungry for a five guys burger.



dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Frozen yogurt with blueberries and raspberries  :


Maybe Tiny would prefer the thrill of the hunt? 

Just get a little dock for her to rest upon and fill each and every sunfish with 3 pills each.






Should start myself a meadow vole colony now in case Fiona needs her pills someday


----------



## TheZ's

_dborgers_, where are you getting all these food pictures? I've been out working in the garden and that last one really got to me. Just what I need to cool off and get some more energy.


----------



## OutWest

Love seeing Nikki go fishing... very funny! Love the soundtrack, too.


----------



## GoldenCamper

OutWest said:


> Love seeing Nikki go fishing... very funny! Love the soundtrack, too.


Thanks, one of my favorite senior videos. Don't think Barb would mind me posting Tucker's. We do what we can for our old golds. The roller coaster ride is what we make of it. Learning to embrace the ups and downs can be so very hard sometimes. They are all so special and unique as so many of you know. Senior Golds are the best


----------



## dborgers

TheZ's said:


> _dborgers_, where are you getting all these food pictures? I've been out working in the garden and that last one really got to me. Just what I need to cool off and get some more energy.


The Googles  Search, then "Images", then hunt for just the right one


----------



## olliversmom

hotel4dogs said:


> Well I reaffirmed my belief this morning that Tiny is still VERY mobile. This after I chased her around the entire house for 5 minutes, trying to shove pills down her throat. She was hiding behind the recliners....next to the sofa....what a brat.
> I finally caught her, and shoved the pills down her throat. She and I are on the outs right now.
> Another morning without much appetite. <<sigh>>


One minute we want to scream and stamp our feet in frustration at them ( we r just actually really scared and tired when they are sick)
And the next minute we'll have them wrapped in our arms. 
Been at wits end like this too many times to count myself. 
It is as if we could WILL them to be o.k.by our extraordinary efforts.
Take some deep breaths and maybe a nice walk or time out for yourself. You sound worn out and exhausted. Hugs to Sweet Tiny .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

GoldenCamper said:


> Thanks, one of my favorite senior videos. Don't think Barb would mind me posting Tucker's. We do what we can for our old golds. The roller coaster ride is what we make of it. Learning to embrace the ups and downs can be so very hard sometimes. They are all so special and unique as so many of you know. Senior Golds are the best


What a sweet video ! love the old babies. Was going to ask if they were real fish or some wind up thingees . Then i saw the bucket. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Loved the videos!! 

Shark!! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

Any and all videos of golden oldies are welcome in Tiny's thread. It does comfort me to share with people who know exactly what I'm going through.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How was dinner Barb? Any better for her?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, the roller coaster ride of old gold health can give you vertigo! I hope Tiny has eaten for you today, but I did have to laugh at the "avoid the pills" chase. Amazing the energy they can summon when they don't want to do something


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> ... She was hiding behind the recliners....next to the sofa....what a brat.
> I finally caught her, and shoved the pills down her throat. She and I are on the outs right now....


Oh Tiny, you're just misunderstood.... :

I hope tomorrow is a better day...


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Tempation 

Bacon & Eggs cupcakes:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for a better day for Ms. Tiny! Loved seeing your videos again Steve!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I remember you saying she loves tomato. Have you tried putting pills in a piece of tomato? Maybe top it off with some boconccini.. some basil... mmmm... 

In all seriousness, is there some tomato recipe she'd eat up? I know it's hard to fool their noses... just a thought.. ?

There is also a recipe for homemade pill pockets in a health thread - peanut butter, oatmeal and milk (they sound yummy). Maybe worth a try?

Here it is - Anne posted it (Dallas Gold), but I'm sure she won't mind the copy/paste:

Becky's Blog - lots of fun shtuff: How to Make Homemade Pill Pockets for Pets

I took the recipe in this blog (see blog for original recipe) and adapted it based on what I had in my pantry and on Toby's special dietary needs:

1 TBSP Milk (or you can use water)
1 TBSP Organic No Salt, No Sugar, No Added Oil Peanut Butter (Arrowhead Mills)
2 TBSP Oat Flour (made by putting Old Fashioned Oatmeal in my food processor for a minute or two)

Mix together. I didn't bother making holes in these- I just made tiny balls and I can put the pill in the ball and work the "pocket" around it. I'm storing in the refrigerator because I used milk.


----------



## dborgers




----------



## GoldensGirl

If Tiny is at all like I am, pills on an empty tummy make for queasiness. I _know_ that I ought to eat something to settle my tummy, but I don't _feel_ like eating something. 

Not that you haven't tried every trick in the book to get her to eat, of course. 

Does she like sun-dried tomatoes? Maybe those could go into the homemade pill pocket recipe? Or maybe some tomato paste and cream cheese instead of the peanut butter?

Tiny, Tiny, Tiny. :no:  You have the very best dog mom in the world and you are making her _crazy_, girl. :uhoh: :--appalled:


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<sigh>>
The good, the bad, and the ugly.
The good is that, apparently the B12 shot kicked in, which is about the right time frame (24 hours). Her appetite is much improved this morning. Even ate the pills in a piece of hot dog, which she hasn't done for AGES. 
The bad is that she broke off a piece of her front toe nail on the patio last night, below the quick.
The ugly.....yep.....the bloody mess she made ALL OVER MY HOUSE. When nails get cut to short they bleed like crazy. It looks like I slaughtered a dog. (yes, I'm exaggerating). Luckily I have tile floors everywhere. But I am wiping up droplets of blood all over the house. 
And it broke open again today.
And bled all over yet again. It is proof of how very mobil she still is. She didn't miss many inches of floor.
I emailed my vet and asked if I can up her B12 to twice a week, haven't heard back from him. 
I hadn't thought of cream cheese mixed with tomato sauce, that's sure worth a try!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> <<sigh>>
> The good, the bad, and the ugly.
> The good is that, apparently the B12 shot kicked in, which is about the right time frame (24 hours). Her appetite is much improved this morning. Even ate the pills in a piece of hot dog, which she hasn't done for AGES.
> The bad is that she broke off a piece of her front toe nail on the patio last night, below the quick.
> The ugly.....yep.....the bloody mess she made ALL OVER MY HOUSE. When nails get cut to short they bleed like crazy. It looks like I slaughtered a dog. (yes, I'm exaggerating). Luckily I have tile floors everywhere. But I am wiping up droplets of blood all over the house.
> And it broke open again today.
> And bled all over yet again. It is proof of how very mobil she still is. She didn't miss many inches of floor.
> I emailed my vet and asked if I can up her B12 to twice a week, haven't heard back from him.
> I hadn't thought of cream cheese mixed with tomato sauce, that's sure worth a try!!


Praying for Tiny, Barb!


----------



## dborgers

Could you put some Liquid Bandage on the busted nail, then an Ace bandage around her paw with a cotton ball near the area of the broken nail or a couple days?

Glad to hear she's eating.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I tried some gauze and vetwrap, but it made the foot too slippery and she kept falling down!


----------



## GoldensGirl

How about the gauze and vetwrap, with a snow bootie over that? The snow booties we got have a non-skid surface on the bottom.


----------



## Dallas Gold

oh Barb, I'm sorry to hear about her mishap. Ugh, sending healing thoughts to her and good thoughts for you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

dO NOt put iDEAs in mOMs hed shE shud JUst klen uP aftR mE.
Tiny





GoldensGirl said:


> How about the gauze and vetwrap, with a snow bootie over that? The snow booties we got have a non-skid surface on the bottom.


----------



## swishywagga

Dat is soo rite Tiny, my mum cleanz arfter me too, we maybee olde golde but we iss not stuupid, luv Barnaby x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry to hear about Tiny's nail. Honey has had a couple of bleeding nails so I know just what you experienced... Yuck! Hope it heals quickly ( no pun intended). I'm so glad the B-12 shots are helping!


----------



## KathyL

Oh poor Tiny, if it isn't one thing, it's another. She just gets her appetite back and then breaks a nail. I hope she isn't bothered by fireworks if you have any going off around you.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny's 4th of July Treat Temptations:


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Praying for TIny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, there have been times recently that giving Tiny onions has been very tempting (kidding of course!). We are having sausage sandwiches for dinner, I think she will like them.
Just heard back from my vet, he said "Go for it" with the second B12 injection per week. He said that he did some research and couldn't find any toxicology issues with B12, and it seems to have some neurological benefits as well.
So we will go to 2 injections a week and see if that helps.
Doggie hospice is challenging.
Oh, and I just found out that I have people coming over for the 4th of July today (in between working at the pet hotel....). That's great, except...it means I have to go all around the house and be sure I got all the blood spots off the floor!!


----------



## *Laura*

Glad to hear the B12 shots have kicked in. Keep up the good appetite  
...but ouch!!! Poor Tiny


----------



## Sweet Girl

Two B12 shots is a good idea. Hope the bleeding has stopped - did you try some of that stuff guys put on their faces when they nick during shaving? (Can't remember what it's called, but it stops the bleeding). When Tee was scartching one of her surgical wounds, I bought a little pair of doggie socks that had treads on the bottom - worked like a charm. No slipping, stayed on. Might work for Tiny.


----------



## dborgers

I was going more for the tomatoes since I know Tiny loves them. Chicago style, baby!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny was apparently very impressed with the party that we clearly threw just for her today. She has been profiling all day!! 
The bleeding does seem to have stopped. And she even ate pretty well this evening!


----------



## dborgers

> She has been profiling all day!!


LOL!! Has it reached the level of 'vogueing'?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Well, Gunner has joined Ms. Tiny with a bloody nail. Honey and Gunner were racing around the driveway and patio, jumping in and out of their pool. Gunner must have caught his nail and tore it because I found blood all over my floor. I had some of that powder from when Honey had the bloody nail. Seems like his is o.k. now. 

Glad to hear Tiny had a better day and the bleeding as stopped. Listening to fireworks now. Thank "DOG" my kids aren't bothered by the noise!


----------



## hotel4dogs

ouch, sorry about Gunner. It's so messy when that happens. Doesn't seem to bother the dog, though. Hope his heals up as quickly as Tiny's did.
Needless to say, Tiny is zonked out this morning after all that partying yesterday. She got up about 5:00 to go outside, came back in, went right back to sleep. She needs her beauty rest you know.


----------



## coppers-mom

You can get something called wonder dust at Tractor Supply. Is is a blood stop for horses, but can be used on dogs too.

Okay - I do this on myself so not just the animals....... super glue gel works wonders too. A co-worker freaked out last week when I super glued a cut on my hand, but I really WON'T get blood poisoning even thoug hshe thinks I will.:doh: By the time it wears off the cut is healed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wonder Dust is good stuff!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Potato Salad & Egg  :


----------



## hotel4dogs

Have to hide today's taste temptation from DH...he loves potato salad. I rarely make it because of the saturated fat and cholesterol in it. He's had 2 bypasses already. He also loves bacon cole slaw. 
Tiny won't eat bacon now. I *still* think there's something going on in her mouth, probably something I don't want to deal with or even know about. It was as if she wanted the bacon, but it was too chewy for her?? So I made her some turkey bacon, and that was better.
(My daughter is gonna be some pissed off when she sees the turkey bacon that she loves is missing, heehee).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, forgive me if I've suggested this before for pills, but would Tiny be tempted by a nice salty wedge of Laughing Cow cheese?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'll try that, Anne. I think her morning pills might work in that, but the afternoon ones are 3 big capsules. 
I had to ram them down her throat this afternoon. Neither of us was very pleased with the other one.
Then she proceeded to eat 2 pork chops, 3 slices of turkey bacon, some "retriever roll" dog food, and a few cookies. So it's not like she wasn't hungry, just would not take the blasted pills.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I'll try that, Anne. I think her morning pills might work in that, but the afternoon ones are 3 big capsules.
> I had to ram them down her throat this afternoon. Neither of us was very pleased with the other one.
> Then she proceeded to eat 2 pork chops, 3 slices of turkey bacon, some "retriever roll" dog food, and a few cookies. So it's not like she wasn't hungry, just would not take the blasted pills.


Has Tiny always been reluctant to take pills? 

Tiny really enjoys her meats and dessert!


----------



## hotel4dogs

No, she was always very easy to give pills to. She would eat anything that didn't move faster than she did, and generally gobbled it so fast I could just throw the pills in the bowl. Sometimes I would hide them in a bit of canned food if I had to, but usually not.
It's just since the decreased appetite that we've had this problem.


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny you rock!, I hope your Mom and Dad got to eat something nice too, although I suspect that was the last of the pork chops now safely stored away in your tummy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

hotel4dogs said:


> ouch, sorry about Gunner. It's so messy when that happens. Doesn't seem to bother the dog, though. Hope his heals up as quickly as Tiny's did. QUOTE]
> 
> Gunner seemed good today. I didn't let them run around the yard today but did take them for a walk. His nail did not bleed so I think we are o.k. right now.
> 
> Glad to see that Tiny ate today but sorry to read about the evening pill issues. I sure wish we could come up with something to help her take them for you. Sounds like she is a smarty and you just can't fool her into taking them.
> 
> Side note: I had never tried giving my two tomatoes till I read about Tiny liking them. Well, now I have two tomato lovers in my house....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, I made 4 pork chops. Two for each me and DH.
It ended up being 1 for me, 1 for him, 2 for Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, I made 4 pork chops. Two for each me and DH.
> It ended up being 1 for me, 1 for him, 2 for Tiny!


See? You're learning. Tiny will have you fully trained in no time!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Praying that Tiny is doing good today!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Whatever Tiny wants, Tiny gets!

That sounds like a successful training program to me.


----------



## dborgers

Eat mor chiken


----------



## Brave

So glad Tiny ate. She is spoiled for sure, not that that is a bad thing. Whatever it takes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I ran to the grocery store at noontime today and bought some laughing cow. I will try it with the pills this evening and see how Ms. Tiny feels about it.
It's been a pretty good day. 24 hours after the B12 injection she is a whole new dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I sure hope she likes the Laughing Cow!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How did the Laughing Cow work with Ms. Tiny's pills?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think I know why they call it the Laughing Cow. Ms. Tiny looked at it and pretty much laughed. "Seriously? You think I don't know there are pills in that??". Drat. I did find, though, that it's easier to ram the pills down her throat when they are encased in creamy laughing cow cheese. 
She ate well again tonight. I can only think it's the B12. She had a whole bunch of roasted turkey breast.


----------



## KathyL

hotel4dogs said:


> I'll try that, Anne. I think her morning pills might work in that, but the afternoon ones are 3 big capsules.
> I had to ram them down her throat this afternoon. Neither of us was very pleased with the other one.
> Then she proceeded to eat 2 pork chops, 3 slices of turkey bacon, some "retriever roll" dog food, and a few cookies. So it's not like she wasn't hungry, just would not take the blasted pills.


How do you make the pork chops -- breaded?

Umm, do you have room over there for one more? I'll even take my pills


----------



## penparson

Champagne and truffles?


----------



## Brave

Go tiny! At least she is eating.

ETA: I wish I could see her face when she laughs at you.


----------



## SandyK

Glad the B12 is helping. Sorry she is still being stubborn about taking her pills.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Have you tried Liverwurst for hiding pills? That's my secret weapon !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am of the opinion that B12 is grossly underutilitized in geriatric dogs. The difference in Tiny is like flipping a switch. It's amazing. This morning she ate a good breakfast, pills and all.
I haven't thought of truffles for the pills, LOL. Might work! 
The problem is that the little bitch is very smart. If she's EVER found a pill in something, she often won't touch it after that. And she chews everything carefully. We've done hot dogs, liverwurst, cheese, butter, cream cheese, peanut butter, pill pockets, all the usuals. Even got creative and wrapped the pills in spinach. Today the pills were in hot dogs, because she hasn't seen any hot dogs for a while. Morning pills are small, there are 3 of them, so it's easier than the evening pills. I cut a hot dog into 5 pieces. Three of the pieces had the little pills shoved way down into them. Put all 5 pieces on a plate, and gave it to her.
Naturally, she ate the 2 without the pills first. How does she know which ones have the pills??? Then to my surprise, she went on to eat the other 3 pieces, too. 
So I start the morning pleased. I guess I'm easy to please.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sometimes when I see Danny's photos I have to check am I reading your thread or "What's for breakfast today" thread. You are very creative, and Tiny is very smart. Probable they just smell where the pills are. I remember feeling good that my Buddy had his pills just to find them later on dropped somewhere. At least chasing her around gives you a peace she has enough exercise for a day. Needless to say how much I admire you. Your threads about sweet Toby and Tiny should be "stickys" on this forum.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Goat cheese and tomatoes


----------



## TheZ's

Glad to hear Tiny's doing well today. I'm interested that the B12 seems to be helping her so much. As I recall when my mother was quite elderly and showing signs of not being herself, B12 deficiency was one of the things they checked and adding a supplement seemed to help.


----------



## swishywagga

TheZ's said:


> Glad to hear Tiny's doing well today. I'm interested that the B12 seems to be helping her so much. As I recall when my mother was quite elderly and showing signs of not being herself, B12 deficiency was one of the things they checked and adding a supplement seemed to help.


I recently read an article about vitamin B12 and it is considered to be advantageous in later years and available at low cost. I am certainly going to look into it for my senior boy.
So glad Tiny is eating well!!


----------



## olliversmom

Good for smart Tiny, eating her food 
I guess B-12 shots are the trick, not B-12 pill supplements?
Just wondering if it should be daily additive for all pups?


----------



## Brave

She deigned (is that the right word??) to eat them. That is why you are pleased. HRH Tiny ate!!!! Yay!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sitting here debating what will be on Tiny's menu for dinner. I like to try to take advantage of the "good appetite days" and give her something she doesn't normally like as much. I wonder if she'd consider some canned tripe tonight. 
As far as the B12, I think probably ALL senior dogs should be supplemented with it. It doesn't appear to have any toxicity. The shots are cheap, and easy to do.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in on Tiny tonight. I'm so glad the B-12 shots are helping you both have a good day. Hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hang in there Tiny, it looks like the first of the garden tomatoes will be ripe in about a week or 10 days


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Hang in there Tiny, it looks like the first of the garden tomatoes will be ripe in about a week or 10 days


If its not too much to ask, I would love to see Tiny slurping them from the vine.  idk if she will or not. But I wanted to out that out there. 

How is she doing today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

They are now behind a "Tiny-proof fence" since she used to steal them so regularly! Even last year, if one was on the ground near the fence, she'd dig like crazy trying to get at it.
My tomato lady!
She is doing very well today. That B12 is magic. Heck, I'll go to an injection every day if she continues to do this well.
I hate to even say that. Usually when I post how great she is doing, she goes into 7-10 days of not eating :doh:


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> Sitting here debating what will be on Tiny's menu for dinner. I like to try to take advantage of the "good appetite days" and give her something she doesn't normally like as much. I wonder if she'd consider some canned tripe tonight.
> As far as the B12, I think probably ALL senior dogs should be supplemented with it. It doesn't appear to have any toxicity. The shots are cheap, *and easy to do.*


That is one thing that I am afraid I would not be good at, giving shots!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Wine poached Fois Gras (pinkies up ):


----------



## Brave

You are a rock-Star, Barb. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad the B-12 is helping! Fingers crosssed Tiny's palate continues to be tempted


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yea!!!! Glad she is doing good today. One day at a time....


----------



## OutWest

Am wondering if the Evangers freeze dried tripe arrived and what Tiny's opinion of it was... ? Hoping it's on her "tasty" list.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It did NOT, and I am quite annoyed with Evanger's. In fact, I called them yesterday.
I ordered it on June 22. There is a link on the website where you can check on your order, and it always said it was in process.
I sent TWO emails asking the status. Never heard from them.
So I ordered it again from Amazon.com, and it should be here in the next day or two.
Called Evanger's yesterday, told them to cancel the order. Told them that the dog is over 16 and at the rate they are going she will be DEAD before they ship it. ARGH! And they are only about 45 minutes away from me, so it's not like it would take a long time to get here!
Of course, they went thru the usual, oh, it probably shipped and you just didn't get it yet, blah blah blah. I told them I could have WALKED there and picked it up in the over 2 weeks it had been since I placed the order. 
Anyway, they checked on it, agreed that they hadn't shipped it yet, although they had no idea why, and said they would cancel the order. 



OutWest said:


> Am wondering if the Evangers freeze dried tripe arrived and what Tiny's opinion of it was... ? Hoping it's on her "tasty" list.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Cinnamon French Toast  :


----------



## Claudia M

dborgers said:


> today's tiny temptation - cinnamon french toast :d :


now that is really tempting! Yummmmm


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy Tiny is doing well  I am sitting for a old Gold this week and thought to myself thank goodness she loves her pills in braunschweiger and doesn't spit them out on me..

I have been meaning to ask something. What is the typical reason a vet would say B12 injections would be of benefit? Is it of a particular medical condition that might be outwardly obvious or something seen in results of a lab tests? Thanks.

I've never done it, but my dogs have never minded needles, and I wouldn't have a problem doing it if need be someday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> It did NOT, and I am quite annoyed with Evanger's. In fact, I called them yesterday.
> I ordered it on June 22. There is a link on the website where you can check on your order, and it always said it was in process.
> I sent TWO emails asking the status. Never heard from them.
> So I ordered it again from Amazon.com, and it should be here in the next day or two.
> Called Evanger's yesterday, told them to cancel the order. Told them that the dog is over 16 and at the rate they are going she will be DEAD before they ship it. ARGH! And they are only about 45 minutes away from me, so it's not like it would take a long time to get here!
> Of course, they went thru the usual, oh, it probably shipped and you just didn't get it yet, blah blah blah. I told them I could have WALKED there and picked it up in the over 2 weeks it had been since I placed the order.
> Anyway, they checked on it, agreed that they hadn't shipped it yet, although they had no idea why, and said they would cancel the order.


This kind of thing is just wrong. They should have apologized profusely and offered to courier it to you yesterday - for free. I am big on customer service. This was bad customer service.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Steve, my understanding of the B12 is that, as dogs (and people) age, they don't metabolize it as well and many older dogs (and people) are B12 deficient. Since it has no known toxicity, it's worth trying with all geriatric dogs, but especially with those that have IBD or any other gastro-intestinal issues.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A little slice of Heaven tonight!!!
I was out on the patio grilling some burgers (of which Tiny ate an entire 1/3 pound burger, but that's not the story here), and I looked at my tomato patch. There, hiding in the middle of one of the plants, was a red, ripe Early Girl tomato!! About 2-1/2 inches in diameter.
Immediately I vaulted the little fence (ok ok, I opened the gate and walked in) and picked the lovely little slice of Heaven. Came back by the grill where Tiny was contemplating me with obvious interest.
Showed her the tomato. She was waiting to see if this was a trick question. So I said (she's deaf, but she got the jist of it), "go ahead! it's all yours! you can have it! I promised you that if you'd hang in there a few weeks you could have the first tomato out of the garden!" 
And then she reached out....and CHOMP. Bit into that sweet tomato. Seeds spurting, juice dripping. 
It made my day. My week. My month.


----------



## dborgers

Awwwww. That's so heartwarmingly sweet


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so glad Tiny got to enjoy the first tomato of the season! What a wonderful moment.


----------



## swishywagga

So cute, could be a business opportunity there "Tiny's Tasty Tomato's", (if she doesn't eat them all first of course) so glad she is making you smile, priceless!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

GoldenCamper said:


> Happy Tiny is doing well  I am sitting for a old Gold this week and thought to myself thank goodness she loves her pills in braunschweiger and doesn't spit them out on me..
> 
> I have been meaning to ask something. What is the typical reason a vet would say B12 injections would be of benefit? Is it of a particular medical condition that might be outwardly obvious or something seen in results of a lab tests? Thanks.
> 
> I've never done it, but my dogs have never minded needles, and I wouldn't have a problem doing it if need be someday.


We have used B-12 with our dogs when they wouldn't eat. It's great for stimulating the appetite (especially when meds suppress it) and also helps with neurological function.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I thought you were going to tell us that _Tiny_ vaulted over the fence to get to that tomato! 

Glad your girl made you happy today.


----------



## caseypooh

awwwww, this really made me smile, thank you Tiny!


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> A little slice of Heaven tonight!!!
> I was out on the patio grilling some burgers (of which Tiny ate an entire 1/3 pound burger, but that's not the story here), and I looked at my tomato patch. There, hiding in the middle of one of the plants, was a red, ripe Early Girl tomato!! About 2-1/2 inches in diameter.
> Immediately I vaulted the little fence (ok ok, I opened the gate and walked in) and picked the lovely little slice of Heaven. Came back by the grill where Tiny was contemplating me with obvious interest.
> Showed her the tomato. She was waiting to see if this was a trick question. So I said (she's deaf, but she got the jist of it), "go ahead! it's all yours! you can have it! I promised you that if you'd hang in there a few weeks you could have the first tomato out of the garden!"
> And then she reached out....and CHOMP. Bit into that sweet tomato. Seeds spurting, juice dripping.
> It made my day. My week. My month.


awww - that just brought tears in my eyes, and now typing and am bursting in them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hockeybelle31

hotel4dogs said:


> A little slice of Heaven tonight!!!
> I was out on the patio grilling some burgers (of which Tiny ate an entire 1/3 pound burger, but that's not the story here), and I looked at my tomato patch. There, hiding in the middle of one of the plants, was a red, ripe Early Girl tomato!! About 2-1/2 inches in diameter.
> Immediately I vaulted the little fence (ok ok, I opened the gate and walked in) and picked the lovely little slice of Heaven. Came back by the grill where Tiny was contemplating me with obvious interest.
> Showed her the tomato. She was waiting to see if this was a trick question. So I said (she's deaf, but she got the jist of it), "go ahead! it's all yours! you can have it! I promised you that if you'd hang in there a few weeks you could have the first tomato out of the garden!"
> And then she reached out....and CHOMP. Bit into that sweet tomato. Seeds spurting, juice dripping.
> It made my day. My week. My month.


Love this story. And this girl. 

It's only 7:45 and I'm having the worst work day ever but this... this made me smile. So thanks Tiny!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> And then she reached out....and CHOMP. Bit into that sweet tomato. Seeds spurting, juice dripping.
> It made my day. My week. My month.


That sure painted a lovely picture in my mind.:smooch:


----------



## Pixie

I am pretty sure that tomatoe also made Tinny's day, week or month! Because now she knows they are arriveing


----------



## Brave

Pixie said:


> I am pretty sure that tomatoe also made Tinny's day, week or month! Because now she knows they are arriveing


I am thinking, she might plant HRH butt by the garden and demand fresh tomatoes are given every day.  yumm!!!!!!!


How is she doing today, Barb?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Chicken Cordon Bleu

And many vine ripened tomatoes to you


----------



## coppers-mom

Chance was my golden before and partly during Copper's time. He liked tomatoes, but the poor boy was sooooo fearful he'd have to sneak up on the plant, grab the tomato and run before the scary bush could get him.

I'll bet Tiny could show that tomato plant who is boss at your house.:smooch:


----------



## TheZ's

I don't know about Tiny but I know one dog who would make that chicken cordon bleu disappear in about a nano second.

Loved the tomato story.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh Tiny - I am glad to hear you are still CHOMPing your tomatoes  Life is good some days right? Hamburgers & fresh tomatoes 



hotel4dogs said:


> A little slice of Heaven tonight!!!
> I was out on the patio grilling some burgers (of which Tiny ate an entire 1/3 pound burger, but that's not the story here), and I looked at my tomato patch. There, hiding in the middle of one of the plants, was a red, ripe Early Girl tomato!! About 2-1/2 inches in diameter.
> Immediately I vaulted the little fence (ok ok, I opened the gate and walked in) and picked the lovely little slice of Heaven. Came back by the grill where Tiny was contemplating me with obvious interest.
> Showed her the tomato. She was waiting to see if this was a trick question. So I said (she's deaf, but she got the jist of it), "go ahead! it's all yours! you can have it! I promised you that if you'd hang in there a few weeks you could have the first tomato out of the garden!"
> And then she reached out....and CHOMP. Bit into that sweet tomato. Seeds spurting, juice dripping.
> It made my day. My week. My month.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yum!! Good girl Tiny!! Get your antioxidants and vitamins from the fresh juicy tomato!!


----------



## OutWest

It's official now tiny eats far better than I. My tomatoes have nothing so far.  

Yay for Tiny! Love the image of her eating the tomato.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hope this works!!
It's very hot and humid out today, so we took the dogs swimming. Tiny has always loved to swim. I make her wear a life jacket now, and pull a long rope since she can't hear. 
Anyway, she had a grand time, and is now passed out happily on the nice cool tile floor. Tito, however, was trying to steal her bumper the whole time. Brat!


----------



## Brave

I love it!!!!! Go Tiny!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

What a beautiful sight that must have been, so glad you all had some fun!


----------



## dborgers

Wonderful video, Barb. That's the way to spend a nice summer day


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's fantastic! Go Tiny!


----------



## coppers-mom

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Tiny!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

That sure made me smile ..way to go Tiny and Tito!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sure made me smile too!! So glad that Tiny and Tito were able to enjoy a swim!!


----------



## Pixie

She is indeed an amazing girl! No doubts about it!


----------



## Claudia M

such a great video!!!! Way to go Tiny, show Tito a great swim! I may have to bring Rose so Tiny can teach her.


----------



## jealous1

Smiling here, both at your description of Tiny eating her tomato and her swimming 
Way to go, Tiny!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptations  :


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Danny, those are the best yet!!!


----------



## KathyL

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptations  :


I find myself coming to Tiny's thread looking for Danny's food photos for the day. Gee those look just like the plants in my garden -- I wish!


----------



## KathyL

hotel4dogs said:


> A little slice of Heaven tonight!!!
> I was out on the patio grilling some burgers (of which Tiny ate an entire 1/3 pound burger, but that's not the story here), and I looked at my tomato patch. There, hiding in the middle of one of the plants, was a red, ripe Early Girl tomato!! About 2-1/2 inches in diameter.
> Immediately I vaulted the little fence (ok ok, I opened the gate and walked in) and picked the lovely little slice of Heaven. Came back by the grill where Tiny was contemplating me with obvious interest.
> Showed her the tomato. She was waiting to see if this was a trick question. So I said (she's deaf, but she got the jist of it), "go ahead! it's all yours! you can have it! I promised you that if you'd hang in there a few weeks you could have the first tomato out of the garden!"
> And then she reached out....and CHOMP. Bit into that sweet tomato. Seeds spurting, juice dripping.
> It made my day. My week. My month.


So she likes her tomatoes! My Harley did too, actually to a point that I had to watch him because he would walk through the raised beds and just help himself -- cucumbers were a favorite and he watched me pull out carrots and then he learned to do that and he liked to dig for potatoes. 
I'll end up with surplus this year.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great swim and great tomato story, way to go Tiny girl.



KathyL said:


> So she likes her tomatoes! My Harley did too, actually to a point that I had to watch him because he would walk through the raised beds and just help himself -- cucumbers were a favorite and he watched me pull out carrots and then he learned to do that and he liked to dig for potatoes.
> I'll end up with surplus this year.


I wish Charlie waited for cucumbers to grow up, he ate my plants, had to give up the garden this year. Next year will put up better fence.


----------



## love never dies

Way to go Tiny


----------



## Claudia M

How is Miss Tiny today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

She's very good, thanks for asking! I suspect that upping the B12 to twice a week is helping her. She has already eaten enough today for the entire day, so all I have to get into her tonight is a garden tomato, which won't be hard! I have 2 ripe ones, I promised her one of them


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> She's very good, thanks for asking! I suspect that upping the B12 to twice a week is helping her. She has already eaten enough today for the entire day, so all I have to get into her tonight is a garden tomato, which won't be hard! I have 2 ripe ones, I promised her one of them


So glad that Tiny is doing well and the tomato sounds delicious!


----------



## dborgers

Sorry I didn't get a picture up today. Getting ready to leave town and had an appraiser coming.

Here, belatedly, are more pictures of Tiny's favorite fruit


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a good dinner tonight, too. She had her pills in Laughing Cow cheese (shoved down her throat, but the pills slide down better in the cheese  ), some Natural Balance dog food roll (a current favorite), and A TOMATO!!


----------



## swishywagga

This is such a joy to read, so glad she is doing so well, she's a real sweetheart. Hugs to you all from us across the pond!


----------



## hotel4dogs

hI BrnbAby, yOu shUD TRy tmATos. 
TiNY


----------



## KiwiD

Glad to hear Tiny is doing well and enjoying the ripe tomatoes


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny, I doont like a thee tomatoos or da barnana i spit dem out, me mumma gonna maka da birfday cake for me nixt momf, you is looking good swweet face, remember you is my gal, make sure da over dawgies no dat ok.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad to hear Tiny had a good day! My kids are loving tomatoes now too.


----------



## Brave

How is Tiny and you today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny seemed a bit more stiff than usual yesterday, but I think that the weather is just a real downer. The heat and humidity are building, we're supposed to have heat indices over 100 pretty much all week, and that's hard on her. She wants to spend most of her time on the cool tile floor.
BUT her appetite was great again yesterday <<knock wood>>. She ate filet mignon for dinner (need photo from Danny, LOL). Dog has expensive taste!! But this time I was smart, I actually cooked an extra one for her, so that I would get to eat some, too. So between filet and garden tomatoes, she was one happy girl!
Started out this morning *okay*, didn't eat a lot of breakfast but I suspect she's still busy digesting last night's dinner!


----------



## Brave

Yay!!!!!!!!!! So happy to hear about her appetite. I hope the heat and humidity go away real soon. I know when it's humid I don't want to move. Humidity tends to give me cases of "I'm just going to fall asleep over here". Lol!!!!!

Keep up the fantastic job!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news to hear that Tiny is eating well and glad that she is loving her tomatoes


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny, glad you enjoyed your steak, sounds yummy! Stay cool sweetie. Well done Mom great job as always!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny seemed a bit more stiff than usual yesterday, but I think that the weather is just a real downer. The heat and humidity are building, we're supposed to have heat indices over 100 pretty much all week, and that's hard on her. She wants to spend most of her time on the cool tile floor.
> BUT her appetite was great again yesterday <<knock wood>>. She ate filet mignon for dinner (need photo from Danny, LOL). Dog has expensive taste!! But this time I was smart, I actually cooked an extra one for her, so that I would get to eat some, too. So between filet and garden tomatoes, she was one happy girl!
> Started out this morning *okay*, didn't eat a lot of breakfast but I suspect she's still busy digesting last night's dinner!


I'm so happy to read this! I have fallen behind on the forum lately (some sweet little furface has been happily filling my days!) so it's good to come and see she is eating well. I hope it's just the heat bothering her. After having a Golden for so long who didn't seem to even notice the heat, I could see Miss Baby Puppy was not impressed as the humidity came up last evening. Even she got a little sluggish. 

I hope this is a good day for Miss Tiny!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Fancy Tiny!, ...glad to hear you are enjoying the good life girl!, Stay cool and have a nice tomato day!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Tiny had a good day yesterday and a better day today!


----------



## dborgers

Been out of town to a wedding. I'll resume Tiny's Tempations in the manana


----------



## goldy1

Garden tomatoes and Filet Mignon - what a delicious summer meal !
So glad Tiny has an appetite. Very encouraging news!


----------



## dborgers

> She ate filet mignon for dinner (need photo from Danny, LOL).


Ask and it shall be given. I am here to serve dogkind 










Wrapped in bacon


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tomorrow is acupuncture day. She never eats lunch on acupuncture day, too tired and stressed I think, so I'm already mentally prepared for that.
Tonight for dinner she had two BIG meatballs. So did I, LOL!


----------



## Brave

Rock it Tiny!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Am so pleased that you BOTH ate! Hope tomorrow goes well at her acupuncture session.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Hope Tiny has a great acupuncture session!!


----------



## *Laura*

Good luck at the acupuncture session today. Tiny keep up your appetite!! 

(I think I'd like to come to your house to be fed  )


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hope the acupuncture goes well. 

By the way, our vet now does aquapuncture with the B-12 in the best trigger point areas and it makes Toby extremely active and hungry after the session. We time our acupuncture now once a month to take care of one of his 2 cobalamin injections per month.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation  :


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope all is well with Ms. Tiny tonight after her treatment. Hope the pictures Andy's dad posted temp her as well....


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<sigh again>>
Tiny had a very small seizure this morning. This is 3 that I know of, it's been either 2-1/2 or 3-1/2 weeks since the last one, I'm not sure. I'll scroll back in this thread and check I guess.
It was so minor. She went outside first thing this morning, then sort of collapsed on her side. I rushed out there, and in the maybe 10 seconds it took me, it was over. Her front leg twitched two or three times, then she picked her head up, looked at me a bit confused, then got up and went on as if nothing had happened. Didn't lose her urine or poop. Came back in, ate her breakfast (no small victory in itself!).
So now that's 3 that I'm aware of, stretched out over quite a few weeks. The only common trigger that I can think of is that she had JUST gone outside each time. 
Obviously, I don't plan to treat it. But it's a bit of a disappointment because I can only hope they won't get more often, or more severe. 
Other than that, she seems to be in great spirits and feeling well today.


----------



## Claudia M

you did state a couple days ago that the acupuncture is a bit stressful for her. Could they be related in any way? Another trigger maybe be the storms, last night we had a little rain but lots of lightning and thunder, followed by muggy high heat. This year it seems like it has been continuous rain and storms. 
Did she have a seizure after you went swimming with Tiny and Tito? I do not recall.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> <<sigh again>>
> Tiny had a very small seizure this morning. This is 3 that I know of, it's been either 2-1/2 or 3-1/2 weeks since the last one, I'm not sure. I'll scroll back in this thread and check I guess.
> It was so minor. She went outside first thing this morning, then sort of collapsed on her side. I rushed out there, and in the maybe 10 seconds it took me, it was over. Her front leg twitched two or three times, then she picked her head up, looked at me a bit confused, then got up and went on as if nothing had happened. Didn't lose her urine or poop. Came back in, ate her breakfast (no small victory in itself!).
> So now that's 3 that I'm aware of, stretched out over quite a few weeks. The only common trigger that I can think of is that she had JUST gone outside each time.
> Obviously, I don't plan to treat it. But it's a bit of a disappointment because I can only hope they won't get more often, or more severe.
> Other than that, she seems to be in great spirits and feeling well today.


Barb: Glad to hear Tiny is doing well otherwise-sorry to hear about the seizure.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just went back and looked, and the last one was 3-1/2 weeks ago, so it was 6 days after the acupuncture. I can't see any relationship with that much time between them. 
No seizure after the swimming. Just slept well !


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, man. I'm sorry. I'm relieved it was relatively minor and that she seems well otherwise (and ate). I know it is the hardest thing watching the decline. It forces your mind to go places you don't want to go. I know I became a pro at putting those thoughts in a box and putting them on a shelf for a long time. As long as she is comfortable and eating well and happy, you are doing the best for her. All she cares about is that she is still with you.

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## dborgers

Barb, we had a dog who had seizures for most of her life and lived to be 16 .. well beyond the life expectancy of her breed. Sounds like Tiny's not too affected by the seizures. She's an amazing girl 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Bacon and Tomato:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Poor sweet Tiny...I'm so glad it was over quickly and she seemed back to normal. Hugs all around.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh man, that bacon and tomato sure got my gastic juices going!!! 
Tiny is one happy girl, the garden tomatoes are slowly starting to ripen now. She had a couple of pieces of one with her breakfast today!


----------



## swishywagga

Bless her, so glad she's enjoying her tomato's. Sorry to read about the seizure.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sorry to read about the seizure, I know that must be very frightening. Keeping your sweet girl in our thoughts to enjoy many tomatoes and some swimming over the warm weather and NO MORE SEIZURES!


----------



## OutWest

Sorry about the seizure... Does the vet have anything to say? Glad she's eating thouh...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Seizures are never good news. Ever. You and Tiny so don't need this. And most veterinary neurologists consider seizures to be "under control" if there is only one per month. Nobody (least of all those whole use the meds) would encourage treating Tiny at this point. 

However, it might be good for you to learn about ocular compression, which is a method to stop or sharply reduce the duration of a seizure quickly using the pressure of your fingers on the dog's closed eyes. Here's a pointer to some info: Controlling Seizures in Dogs with Ocular Compression - VetInfo.

After a seizure, which burns calories equivalent to running a marathon, a dog typically needs a couple of tablespoonfuls of vanilla ice cream (Hagen Daz, because it has no additives harmful to dogs) followed by a full meal. The ice cream is to raise the blood sugar quickly, since low blood sugar can trigger more seizures. The meal helps to sustain higher blood sugar, necessary for the same reason.

Holding Tiny and you gently in my heart and in my prayers...


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry Tiny had another seizure. <<Hugs>>


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the info. I will take a look at that in a minute. So far, luckily, they have only lasted a few seconds.

Funny you should mention the calories, what surprised me is that, right after the seizure (small as it was), she came looking for food. I had expected quite the opposite.

My vet agrees with not trying to pursue the cause of the seizures at her age. It's possible they are from elevated liver enzymes, or just about anything else. But he did get me some liquid valium in case they become cluster seizures, so I'm comfortable with that.

The only thing we might talk about if they become more frequent or more severe is treating her with some gabapentin, because it would probably be good for her arthritis, too. But we hesitate to add anything that's metabolized even partially in the liver....




GoldensGirl said:


> Seizures are never good news. Ever. You and Tiny so don't need this. And most veterinary neurologists consider seizures to be "under control" if there is only one per month. Nobody (least of all those whole use the meds) would encourage treating Tiny at this point.
> 
> However, it might be good for you to learn about ocular compression, which is a method to stop or sharply reduce the duration of a seizure quickly using the pressure of your fingers on the dog's closed eyes. Here's a pointer to some info: Controlling Seizures in Dogs with Ocular Compression - VetInfo.
> 
> After a seizure, which burns calories equivalent to running a marathon, a dog typically needs a couple of tablespoonfuls of vanilla ice cream (Hagen Daz, because it has no additives harmful to dogs) followed by a full meal. The ice cream is to raise the blood sugar quickly, since low blood sugar can trigger more seizures. The meal helps to sustain higher blood sugar, necessary for the same reason.
> 
> Holding Tiny and you gently in my heart and in my prayers...


----------



## olliversmom

So sorry about this latest issue. I know your heart must be heavy with all these trials for your dear pup. Best to you and her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

How is your sweet girl this morning?


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptations - Tomato Salad & Cheese


----------



## *Laura*

Sorry about Tiny's seizure yesterday. Giving Mom something more to worry about  

I hope Tiny is having a good day today


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that she had a seizure. Hope that today is a better day for you and keep up the eating well Tiny, you're doing great!


----------



## hotel4dogs

The heat here is just brutal. My thermometer, which is in the shade, says 100 degrees exactly. It's humid, and our heat index is over 110 right now. Supposed to be that way tomorrow as well, and then strong storms ushering in some cooler air for the weekend.
Tiny pants horribly in this heat and humidity, despite the fact that I have the air conditioning running non-stop and it's only 73 degrees inside. 
Other than that, though, she seems to be having a decent day. Ate a decent breakfast of hot dog and bologna, and a real good lunch of fish and Natural Balance rolled dog food.
Tomorrow is a B12 shot, going to 2 a week seems to <<knock wood>> even out the highs a lows a bit. 
Oh and Danny, she is eyeing the 2 almost ripe tomatoes greedily! But cheese, nope, she knows that *tends to* contain pills  .


----------



## Brave

Great job Tiny!!! You are rocking this world. Barb you are such a great mom. 

Sending happy, ripe tomato thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Would Tiny benefit from a cooling coat (Prestige Pets - Cool-Coat? keeping your dog cool) or a cooling bed? Or even an ice pack wrapped in a long towel and wrapped around her neck?

I feel for all of you. This type of intense humid heat is brutal.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just to let you know how silly I am, I am totally superstitious about buying something like that for an old dog. I won't even buy her a new collar, as I'm afraid it will jinx her life span.....
But the ice pack wrapped in a towel I will try  .



OutWest said:


> Would Tiny benefit from a cooling coat (Prestige Pets - Cool-Coat? keeping your dog cool) or a cooling bed? Or even an ice pack wrapped in a long towel and wrapped around her neck?
> 
> I feel for all of you. This type of intense humid heat is brutal.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry she had a seizure and the heat is so miserable for her. I sure wish it would cool off for you all up north. It's hot here too, and very humid, but we expect it and are acclimated to it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Just to let you know how silly I am, I am totally superstitious about buying something like that for an old dog. I won't even buy her a new collar, as I'm afraid it will jinx her life span.....
> But the ice pack wrapped in a towel I will try  .


That's exactly the kind of thing I would do with Tee. I bought only 2-3 cans of food at a time. Not silly at all.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hopefully after today your weather will break like ours is supposed to do and Ms. Tiny will feel better all around. Hope the B-12 shot helps again.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on Tiny today.


----------



## Claudia M

It looks like you guys will get the cool wave next week.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today is the last of the really hot days for a while, so relief is in sight! Supposed to be a much cooler, more pleasant weekend.
Tiny ate tons yesterday, and thanked me for it by having a huge loose poop in this house at 4:30 this morning. Ungrateful bitch. Sheeesh. 
Otherwise she is surprisingly full of herself today, pestering everyone and barking at DH when he ignores her. Probably feels 10 pounds lighter after her present to me this morning!
I have a pill container for her a.m. meds., and one for her p.m. meds., which I fill once a week. Every time I fill them, I say, "wow, Tiny made it another week!". I refuse to order more than 30 days worth of any of the pills at a time. Again, superstition!


----------



## GoldenCamper

So happy to read Tiny is doing well. We look forward to a break in the weather too come late Saturday. Fiona is just loving Tucker's cool bed.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Pizza ... MOLTO!


----------



## Dreammom

Barb and Tiny,

Thank you so much for this thread...it brings great inspiration and encouragement to many I am sure.

The menu items and photos give me ideas for feeding Hurley...he started another AED that has absolutely killed his appetite.

Keep up the great work Tiny and Barb!


----------



## GoldenCamper

A huge mega hanging tomato garden for Tiny.


----------



## KiwiD

Sounds like someone is being a cheeky girl today: Sorry for the present she left you:yuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs

holy crap Steve, that's Tiny's version of Heaven!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tiny is such a character! She is definitely claiming her senior privileges. I think that very senior dogs, like some very senior people, come to believe that they are exempt from a lot of the normal rules and can do as they please. :doh:

Tuesday I spent about $400 on tests to make sure Joker didn't have a UTI or other infection because he has had a few episodes of peeing in the house or on the deck. The good news is the test results all show him to be a very healthy boy. The bad news is our vet thinks he's just testing the boundaries to see what he can get away with. And he's not quite 13 - nowhere near as senior as Queen Tiny. :uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

uh oh Lucy, you are in for it with Joker if he's doing that so young  . Tell him to quit reading Tiny's thread when you are not around, I think it's giving him ideas.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, I think Joker took lessons in seniority from Charlie, who definitely learned all the tricks. But he would probably enjoy all the images of food in Tiny's thread and he would certainly enjoy the descriptions of her gourmet meals. He is going to be quite a handful.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> holy crap Steve, that's Tiny's version of Heaven!


Hehe  Ms Fiona had broiled haddock with bread crumbs etc with steamed broccoli crowns and some lovely fattening potato puffs last evening.. She doesn't even need those favorable "toppings" but we are shooting for 20yrs or so :


----------



## hotel4dogs

I had to buy a new upright deep freezer, and I realized that a few packages of meat had a little freezer burn on them.
So today for lunch Tiny had strip steak. My daughter about choked when she walked in and saw the dog eating a fresh cooked steak! I told her it was freezer burned....she sampled a piece and declared it "fine and delicious!"


----------



## dborgers

These two were underage, so no nice Chianti with dinner. Since you're now serving steak Tiny and Tito may want to venture out, so here's a primer on restaurant etiquette for them


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I had to buy a new upright deep freeze


So I assume you think this purchase is for you and not for Tiny's menu to avoid aforementioned superstition?

I just plopped Fiona in front of my deep freeze in the workshop in preparation for this evenings rabbit hunt. 

13,000 btu and barely fits in the window. I honestly wore a sweater inside in Tucker's day, a walk in fridge it was like.

Thinking a cordon bleu chicken with various veggies for her tonight, perhaps some misc carbs too.Rough life I know, poor thing.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oooh, Tiny! Poor tummy. I bet you felt bad about doing that. Thankfully, you are loved enough that your sweet mummy follows it up with steak.

You have it made, girl!

PS I LOVE that hanging tomato garden!! I don't even love tomatos and I want one!!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Orange Roughy (Ruff-y)


----------



## Claudia M

That Orange Roughy looks so yummy. So nice of Tiny to share a little steak with her human sister!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Fish seems to remain Tiny's favorite, although I haven't given her any orange roughy yet. She gets sardines, canned salmon, canned tuna, baked cod filets, baked pollock fillets, and sometimes fresh caught fish if my husband has been out fishing.
Tonight's menu is simple roasted chicken. I'm at work, so it will be done when I get back. I hope she's in a fowl mood, heehee.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love your pun about fowl  Seems like you have quite a selection of fish for her. I shouldn't be so lazy about visiting our local fish mongers more.


----------



## hotel4dogs

There's a diet online, I believe it's Dr. Dodds but could be very mistaken there, for dogs with liver issues and it's made up of mostly white fish. Apparently there is some sort of enzyme or something in white fish that's very very good for the liver. Or something like that.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah, here it is:

http://canineliverdiseasefoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/dr20dodd27s20liver20diet.pdf

of course, that is assuming the dog will actually EAT that stuff....Tiny won't because of the texture of it all mushed together like that. Also she doesn't seem to eat potatoes.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on Tiny. Every time I see Danny's posts it makes me hungry. Do they help Tiny?


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Checking in on Tiny and you!

Danny: I just love the Ginger videos!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny's posts do help Tiny because they inspire me to cook good stuff!

Tiny had an off day yesterday, and reflecting, it's the first one for a while. But this morning she woke up hungry, and had her breakfast at 5:15, so we're off to a good start today. 

Again miserably hot and humid here, although it's supposed to moderate after today. Of course, they've been saying that EVERY day....


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Broiled Haddock


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in for Ms. Tiny....hope the weather has cooled down for you. We finally had a nice evening for a walk. Heading to Lower Northern Michigan tomorrow for a vacation on a lake with my kids. It's supposed to be sunny and in the 70's.....heaven! I'll be checking in each day to see how Tiny is doing....hugs !


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok Danny, that's what I'm cooking tomorrow for sure!! Although I think I only have pollock in the freezer. It will have to do.
Tiny had a little bit of an "off" day today. Not bad, just a little off. She got weighed at her laser appointment, and she's gained another 1/2 pounds. OINK! 
Of course, I think it's because she hadn't pooped this morning before she went  .


----------



## dborgers

Go Tiny Go!! Tiny won't know the difference. Pollock and haddock are both in the "ock" family


----------



## *Laura*

hotel4dogs said:


> ok Danny, that's what I'm cooking tomorrow for sure!! Although I think I only have pollock in the freezer. It will have to do.
> Tiny had a little bit of an "off" day today. Not bad, just a little off. She got weighed at her laser appointment, and she's gained another 1/2 pounds. OINK!
> Of course, I think it's because she hadn't pooped this morning before she went  .


It's ok Tiny. That happens to me too.


----------



## Brave

How's Tiny?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking on on Ms. Tiny....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for checking on us!
I'm apparently on Tiny's sh*t list today. I've had to clean up after her TWICE!
I had to stuff her morning pills down her throat.
I had to take her up to the pet hotel and wash her whole back end off, as she rolled in the poop (ewwwwwwwwwwww).
She is not pleased with me today.
However, all was forgiven when I baked some nice pollock filets for her for her dinner tonight. She ate TWO big filets, and half of my pork chop. I guess making up for not eating well most of today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for checking on us!
> I'm apparently on Tiny's sh*t list today. I've had to clean up after her TWICE!
> I had to stuff her morning pills down her throat.
> I had to take her up to the pet hotel and wash her whole back end off, as she rolled in the poop (ewwwwwwwwwwww).
> She is not pleased with me today.
> However, all was forgiven when I baked some nice pollock filets for her for her dinner tonight. She ate TWO big filets, and half of my pork chop. I guess making up for not eating well most of today.


Sigh. Every girl has her bad days. Most of us though, Tiny, don't need to roll in poop. But to each her own, I guess.... 

Happy to hear she ate well!! That's what's important!


----------



## KiwiD

Sounds like Tiny's keeping you busy! Glad to hear she had a good dinner


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...She is not pleased with me today.
> However, all was forgiven when I baked some nice pollock filets for her for her dinner tonight. She ate TWO big filets, and half of my pork chop. I guess making up for not eating well most of today.


And you love her so much that you fed her half of your pork chop to make sure that she had enough, even if you didn't. That's the real message of this whole thread, now isn't it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh Ms. Tiny...you sure are a challenge for mom.


----------



## Claudia M

Miss Tiny, Miss Tiny. What has gotten into you, to do that to yourself and your mom!!!!???


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just gotta Love Miss Tiny...........she does things her way! Hugs for the Lady!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hoping Ms Tiny is enjoying this cooler September like weather we are having.


----------



## PrincessDi

Tiny definitely has her way of doing things! You're a wonderful Mommy! I'm so glad that she did eat well!


----------



## Brave

I think Tiny mistook the poo for some high quality mud. She just wanted to pamper herself with a delicious mud bath. 

I am so glad she ate well. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Ladies don't roll in poo!


----------



## hotel4dogs

apparently Tiny has moved to another time zone, at least in her mind. 
She came looking for breakfast at 4:00 this morning. Seriously girlfriend??? So of course, I gave it to her. Never miss a chance to feed her!
Naturally, that meant she wanted lunch at 10:00 a.m., and dinner at 2:00 !
Silly girl!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Silly Tiny! I guess that means she gets four meals today. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are a saint. Tiny is so lucky to have you!


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Girl said:


> You are a saint. Tiny is so lucky to have you!


Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad that Queen Tiny continues to exercise her royal prerogatives to do things in her own way and on her own schedule.

Just came across another thread with some ideas about adding weight to an older dog, or at least stopping weight loss. One person suggested adding frozen Bil Jac food to the dog's regular meal and another recommended NutriCal by Tomlyn. Details are here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/201642-old-dog-losing-weight.html. I don't know whether Tiny could have these, but I don't remember your mentioning them.

Have the Evanger's goodies arrived? Does madam like them?

Holding you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet is amazed that Tiny has been slowly but consistently GAINING weight!! We just keep banking those extra ounces for when we will need to withdraw them.
I know I keep saying this, but the B12 is amazing stuff. Since I've gone up to 2 shots per week, her good days FAR outnumber the bad ones. 
Yep, she had a 4th meal today   
The Evanger's freeze dried tripe and freeze dried salmon did arrive, and she likes them, but they are very thick and crunchy, and she has a hard time chewing them. Tito, however, likes picking up the pieces off the floor where she has been trying to chew them up !


----------



## Brave

I am so glad Tiny is still gaining weight. I love reading her stories. Any more ripe tomatoes for her to savor?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, the tomatoes are coming in fast and furious now. And she is begging for them at every opportunity  .


----------



## Dallas Gold

Glad Tiny is gaining and demanding! I too think B12 shots are fantastic!


----------



## olliversmom

I was just telling Olliver about Miss Tinys 4 meals!
He likes the idea 
Thinks since he is up for chow at 5, he could do 4 meals with ease.
Sigh. Miss Tiny! You have started a food revolution in our house!
Lol. So very, very glad Tiny is doing well


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great report on Ms. Tiny tonight! It made my evening! You go girl!


----------



## Finn's Fan

I like a girl who gets started early on her meals  Great report on your senior miss, who I imagine is snickering just a little bit that she has you so well trained. Says the woman who was kissing a sugar face at 5 a.m. this morning simply because it was requested....


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> oh yes, the tomatoes are coming in fast and furious now. And she is begging for them at every opportunity  .


I was listening to Guy Clark songs yesterday and this one came up. I thought of Tiny right off the bat. I hope she enjoys this melody.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is deaf, but I sure enjoyed it!
I actually hid her p.m. pills in tomato yesterday, and IT WORKED!! I think she'll get wise to it pretty quickly, but I'll take what I can  .


----------



## Claudia M

maybe my daughter has brought the time change with her along when she got to Chicago. For your sake I hope Miss Tiny does not switch to European time zone!


----------



## goldy1

Great news about Tiny's weight gain and renewed appetite. I am so impressed with all the different tactics you have to use. I have had to do similar things with my cats but my dog's have never challenged my creativity so much.

I have learned so much from your thread. I didn't know about the B-12 shots and how effective they can be. 

Keep it going Tiny!


----------



## MikaTallulah

How is Tiny today? NO news is good news I Hope!!!!


----------



## Thalie

Love to see good news about Ms. Tiny and her eating even though I do not reply regularly. She is such a special girl and you are such a special person. 

Does she like frozen treats ? I've just read something about using an ice cube tray, put some of that canned cheese on the bottom(you could use anything else if she cannot have that), pop the pill in, add some more canned cheese, freeze and dispense. Do you think she would fall for something like that ?


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Love to see good news.


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to see how Queen Tiny is doing today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

sadly (for me), tomatoes apparently give Tiny really vile, smelly gas now. Never used to...although I never gave her so many in the past! Whew, she can clear the room. Literally woke me up last night. 
She woke hungry this morning, which is unusual but of course I take every opportunity to shove food in her and I wasn't going to pass this one up. She ate some nice Butterball turkey ($7 a pound...the Queen has expensive taste!) and even gobbled the pills in a chunk of turkey. So I'm starting the day in a good mood, since she is. 
Today is B12 day, also Adequan injection day. She runs away when she sees the syringes. Poor girl! I so wish we could explain to them that it really is for their own good when we do these things. 
I had never heard of freezing the pills in the middle of something, that's an interesting thought! Unfortunately, she doesn't chew ice any more, and when she swallows it whole, it makes her vomit. But I'm filing it in my brain for use some day, what a great idea.


----------



## Bob Dylan

SMELLY GAS..............not good for Mom. I put Prozyme on my gangs food and it helps with the gas problem.

I am glad the lady is eating and I hope you both have another special day, HUGS!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

:yuck:There's nothing worse than doggie flatulence...:yuck:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

I have been meaning to check in on Tiny, I'm so glad that your morning is starting off well, other than her highness being gassy of course  I'm gad for temporary pill success, It's amazing how we learn to find joy in small victories. I'm so glad she is coming off a good report. I think of you all often.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Speaking of gas, LOL....Tiny has always had silent but deadly gas. Toby's were LOUD, he used to scare himself which cracked us up. He'd let one go, then jump up and turn around as if to ask, "who did that??". 
Tito, being Practically Perfect in Every Way, rarely has any gas at all. 
Here's a silly little video that Bridget Carlson, well known dog trainer, made of her dog Hootie. He is an amazingly accomplished, titled dog and quite well known in obedience and field work. 
Just a morning "pick me up" for those of you who find flatulence funny, like I do.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, that was funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

From Barnaby: Tiny i suffur wid da gas tooo, me mumma giva me da thai legg massarge on da grarss to release da toxic emmishons, she lika do it outside in da air! You doin grreat Queen, habba da nice day, luv Barnaby


----------



## Sweet Girl

My little teeny Shala can also clear a room. I think it has to do with her tummy issues, so hopefully it will clear up soon. She let one go at puppy class last week - I sort of didn't think much of it. I later realized, the people sitting beside us probably wondered if it was me!

I'm really happy to hear Miss Tiny has put on a few pounds. Must be all the loving meals she's being given.


----------



## Brave

Oh Tiny!!!! You are so lucky to have such a great mom. Great job on gaining weight. I know you don't like the shots... But they are for your own good. Have a fantastic day!!! I am so glad your doing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

A Tiny good day is always a good day, with or without the gas! 

I love the video, I watched it with my daughter a couple months ago and could not stop laughing.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Great to know Mama and Tiny are having a great state to their day!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope the shots continue to help Ms. Tiny...funny my two never have gas...I may have jinx myself tonight because Honey ate some raw green beans tonight. First time she has had them so we will see. Gunner wouldn't touch them.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Nothing beats a little potty humor first thing in the morning, thanks for sharing!!

Glad to read that Tiny is doing ok and I love Tito's title, Practically Perfect. :


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Nothing beats a little potty humor first thing in the morning, thanks for sharing!!

Glad to read that Tiny is doing ok and I love Tito's title, Practically Perfect. :


----------



## Brave

Any more gaseous interruptus?? 

How is Tiny? And you?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

My Tucker gets gas once in awhile!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today was a good day. She's already had her 3 meals, all her pills, and is merely licking the peanut butter out of a bone right now


----------



## swishywagga

Three Cheers for Queen Tiny!! So glad she's doing so well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Good girl Tiny, keep it up!


----------



## Brave

Rock it!!!! Woot woot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go Tiny, go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

Hope the three meal plan was repeated today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today was a bit of an off day again, but nothing like the bad days she's had in the past. Just a bit as my old Italian Grandma used to say, "mooshy mooshy". Just kinda punk. 
She did, however, manage to consume a rather large quantity of baked cod fillet (at $6.99 a pound, I might add) at dinner time tonight!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny is just remarkable, Mom is doing a Great job catering to the lady, HUGS!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I never cease to be amazed at how good this little bitch is at sorting out the pills and spitting them back out. It's my twice a day frustration. I'm sure I'm paying for something really evil I did at some time in my life, because there's just no other explanation for this nonsense.
We went through 3 sets of pills this morning. Even ramming them down her throat just wasn't working. 
ARGH


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Tiny, don't give your mom hard times with those pills. Sure this thread has many great ideas how to manage pills and goldens issues. Hope she realizes soon "pills are gooood".


----------



## coppers-mom

:doh:Tiny just has a mind of her own!:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> I never cease to be amazed at how good this little bitch is at sorting out the pills and spitting them back out. It's my twice a day frustration. I'm sure I'm paying for something really evil I did at some time in my life, because there's just no other explanation for this nonsense.
> We went through 3 sets of pills this morning. Even ramming them down her throat just wasn't working.
> ARGH


Tiny is just a funny girl!


----------



## Claudia M

why can't we choose pills based on dogs' preference of taste and smell? It is not her fault, it is the pill's fault.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tiny clearly believes that you benefit from frequent tests of your creativity and determination, as well as your culinary skills. Your love for her is beyond question, even to her royal soul.


----------



## *Laura*

Tiny has grown VERY wise with age  There's no foolin' this little girl


----------



## swishywagga

It seems that great doggie minds think alike. After thinking I had successfully given Barnaby his worming tablets this morning, I mysteriously found two tucked under the rug in the living room! I wonder how they could of got there?. Tiny just wants her pills to come in "baked cod, or pork chop flavour"!. Glad she's doing good otherwise. Hugs!


----------



## Claudia M

I can't believe I forgot this. With Jack I put his pills in Old Wisconsin Spreadable Pate. It is liver pate. I just remembered as today's was Darcy's first day to try it. No one else in the family likes it but myself and the dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The dog is driving me to drink. After turning her nose up at everything I offered, when my daughter arrived and fed her, she wolfed down a bologna and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Claudia M

hahaha - at least she still knows how to behave nicely around visitors! She can fool them but she can't fool mommy!


----------



## TheZ's

She really knows how to keep you on your toes but she sounds like she eats better than any dog I know.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Of course, back in early March when this all started if I had known she was going to live another 5 months (so far!) I would have been a lot more firm about refusing to give her so many things to choose from, as I'm certain that some of this now is just learned behavior. She knows if the first thing, or two, or five, don't appeal to her I will just keep on trying until something does.
But I don't have the heart to let her get hungry enough to start eating things she doesn't really want. Not at this point in her life. You never know what tomorrow brings at her age.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a girl Miss Tiny is.

Everything you're going through reminds me of what I went through with my bridge boy.One day something worked, he would literally scarf it down, the next day he'd turn his nose up at it. 

I was like you, kept on trying different things all the time. 

I use to live in one of the Chicago suburbs many years ago, I use to buy Braunschweiger to get one of my fussy girls to take pills. She'd always spit out tablets in whatever I tried to hide it. I can't Braunschweiger where I live now.


----------



## swishywagga

You are one amazing Mum, Tiny couldn't wish for anyone better!. Hugs to you all from all of us x


----------



## hollyk

hotel4dogs said:


> Of course, back in early March when this all started if I had known she was going to live another 5 months (so far!) I would have been a lot more firm about refusing to give her so many things to choose from, as I'm certain that some of this now is just learned behavior. She knows if the first thing, or two, or five, don't appeal to her I will just keep on trying until something does.
> But I don't have the heart to let her get hungry enough to start eating things she doesn't really want. Not at this point in her life. You never know what tomorrow brings at her age.


Smart girl!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Such a stinker Ms. Tiny....


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I never cease to be amazed at how good this little bitch is at sorting out the pills and spitting them back out. It's my twice a day frustration. I'm sure I'm paying for something really evil I did at some time in my life, because there's just no other explanation for this nonsense.
> We went through 3 sets of pills this morning. Even ramming them down her throat just wasn't working.
> ARGH


I'll admit it...I'm glad to be back and read that Tiny's giving you fits over pills. She's quite the character and your adventures with her eating and dispensing of medicine make our adventures seem rather normal


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a great day yesterday. Our weather has been quite cool and pleasant (for August), and I'm sure that's helping.
She ate well all day. I even had her evening pills in her by 3:00 yesterday afternoon.
So when dinner time rolled around...
I mixed her up a lovely bowl of Tito's food (3/4 cup), with some crumbled up Natural Balance retriever roll (a favorite), and a huge spoon of canned food. All mixed up and presented nicely, with a garnish on the side (ok, no garnish. I exaggerate). 
She walked over, sniffed it, and walked away. Went to the kitchen counter and started begging for food.
Bitch.
I walked her back to the bowl of food, and informed her (remember, she's deaf) in no uncertain terms that you have two choices for dinner tonight: Take it, or Leave it.
She gave me a good "harrumph".
And then proceeded to eat every bite.
Bitch.


----------



## hubbub

I worry your posts are a crystal ball of the Hannah to come. : I'm glad she finally ate though!


----------



## hotel4dogs

do NOT let Hannah read Tiny's thread. It can only bode poorly for you!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

A Girls Gotta Do What A Girls Gotta Do!...... Tiny is trying to outsmart her Mom!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Agree!!*

I agree with what June (Bob Dylan), said.
A girls gotta do, what a girls gotta do!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tiny asked me to remind you that calling her a bitch is just recognizing what she is, thank you very much. She says it's about time that you knew. 

Calling my Joker a bitch would be ...an error of fact...but he took lessons from Charlie and I'm glad he can't read this thread.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny had a great day yesterday. Our weather has been quite cool and pleasant (for August), and I'm sure that's helping.
> She ate well all day. I even had her evening pills in her by 3:00 yesterday afternoon.
> So when dinner time rolled around...
> I mixed her up a lovely bowl of Tito's food (3/4 cup), with some crumbled up Natural Balance retriever roll (a favorite), and a huge spoon of canned food. All mixed up and presented nicely, with a garnish on the side (ok, no garnish. I exaggerate).
> She walked over, sniffed it, and walked away. Went to the kitchen counter and started begging for food.
> Bitch.
> I walked her back to the bowl of food, and informed her (remember, she's deaf) in no uncertain terms that you have two choices for dinner tonight: Take it, or Leave it.
> She gave me a good "harrumph".
> And then proceeded to eat every bite.
> Bitch.


This post made me howl. More than once.

("Harrumph!" I've heard that sound more than once from Tiny's little "niece" over here!)

I'm really glad she continues to do so well.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Tiny. I am glad she is eating. I had to laugh that she is still giving you trouble with meds. Tiny is such a funny girl!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

You would think that, after more than 5 months, Tiny would just resign herself to the fact that those pills ARE going into her, and stop with the battles twice a day, wouldn't you?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I know our vet has recommended to some of her clients with dogs that spit out pills that they go to a compounding pharmacy in the area to get them compounded into some sort of tasty flavor concoction, like they do for children. Would that help Tiny? Of course you'd need 1000 different flavors, depending on her tastes preferences for the day.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh Ms. Tiny, you are such a special girl. Hope you don't give your mom too much trouble today taking those dang pills.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Barb your posts make me laugh! Or should I say, Tiny's antics make me laugh.


----------



## Titan1

go Tiny.. go Tiny.. go Tiny! 
teehee.. my boys take pills in their yogurt with no problems..lol..
However I feel your pain.. my late golden was HORRIBLE with the pills..


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Michelle, the thing is Tiny was always the best eater of all of them, ate everything that didn't move faster than she does, and would eat pills just tossed in a bowl of dried kibble.
Now with the liver issues, her appetite is fragile, and it's a real struggle to get the pills into her. I've never experienced this before, and it's very frustrating!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

How did Tiny do today?


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> You would think that, after more than 5 months, Tiny would just resign herself to the fact that those pills ARE going into her, and stop with the battles twice a day, wouldn't you?


But mom ------ that would be boring!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny pretty much refused to eat all day yesterday, but that's typical on days when she's been to the vet for a treatment, and I"ve learned not to sweat it. Last night she ate a full can of dog food, and then about 10 pm was looking for food and ate a goodly amount of Natural Balance roll. 
I figured she wouldn't touch breakfast today after that, but she did! She ate pancakes with honey  .


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny thinks all days should be like this one.
She got up and went outside about 3 a.m., and then decided she needed her beauty sleep and didn't budge again until 7:30 a.m. (normally she's up at 5:30). A nice breakfast of pancakes with honey.
After that we loaded the dogs in the car and, since it's very hot and humid and I have a few free hours, took them swimming, to the same place I posted the video of before but a different entry to the lake. 
This one was a perfect place for her, because there's only 2 feet of shoreline that's real shallow, and then a sudden drop off to 15 feet deep or so. So she doesn't have to trudge thru shallow water, she can just start floating and swimming right away. We make her wear her life jacket and drag a tow rope. She was retrieving bumpers and it was bringing tears to my eyes to see what a fantastic time she was having. 
After a nice towel-off, we took a ride thru the countryside to look at a few things, and then came home. She proceeded to eat a huge lunch of canned salmon and goldfish crackers, and is now snoozing peacefully under my feet as I type.
At her age, these memories are so very precious.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, it sounds like you had a great time. Tiny, you are so precious!


----------



## swishywagga

This is truly precious to read, you made me cry as well!. I am so glad that you all had so much fun, it is so amazing that she can still enjoy doing all these things and that you have the pleasure of watching her enjoy them. She has such a wonderfully loving and caring family. Queen Tiny we all love you too!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, I've been in Florida visiting family. Having spent all that time on the shores of the Gulf, seafood is an appropriate fare to offer you today.

Today's Tiny Temptation - Baked Flounder:


----------



## Brave

Oh dear. That is such a lovely post. ((((Hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

Oh Tiny, you are one of a kind and a good good girl!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like Tiny had a great day  she's so sweet. Keep having lots of fun Tiny!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh goodness. I was smiling and getting choked up all at the same time reading about Tiny swimming. Simply wonderful.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Goldens R Great said:


> Oh goodness. I was smiling and getting choked up all at the same time reading about Tiny swimming. Simply wonderful.


What she said.....exactly!


----------



## TheZ's

So happy to hear that Tiny had such a wonderful day.


----------



## hubbub

Wishing Tiny many more swimming trip 

I've been wondering - does the WIDE variety of items in her diet (and changes from day to day) cause her any stomach distress?


----------



## SandyK

So happy to read Tiny had a great day and enjoyed a nice swim!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Interestingly, not at all, which surprises me.
One of the pills she's on for liver maintenance is metronidazole twice a day, and I suspect that's why she doesn't have any digestive distress. Although this morning for the first time in a long time she had some loose poop, not watery, just a bit loose. I don't know if it's because I gave her a LOT of cheese yesterday, maybe she does have a problem with that? I mean think like 4 slices of cheese....



hubbub said:


> Wishing Tiny many more swimming trip
> 
> I've been wondering - does the WIDE variety of items in her diet (and changes from day to day) cause her any stomach distress?


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny thinks all days should be like this one.
> She got up and went outside about 3 a.m., and then decided she needed her beauty sleep and didn't budge again until 7:30 a.m. (normally she's up at 5:30). A nice breakfast of pancakes with honey.
> After that we loaded the dogs in the car and, since it's very hot and humid and I have a few free hours, took them swimming, to the same place I posted the video of before but a different entry to the lake.
> This one was a perfect place for her, because there's only 2 feet of shoreline that's real shallow, and then a sudden drop off to 15 feet deep or so. So she doesn't have to trudge thru shallow water, she can just start floating and swimming right away. We make her wear her life jacket and drag a tow rope. She was retrieving bumpers and it was bringing tears to my eyes to see what a fantastic time she was having.
> After a nice towel-off, we took a ride thru the countryside to look at a few things, and then came home. She proceeded to eat a huge lunch of canned salmon and goldfish crackers, and is now snoozing peacefully under my feet as I type.
> At her age, these memories are so very precious.


This made me all teary, too. What an amazing day. She is so lucky to have you to take her for such wonderful days. It sounds like it was so perfect. What a love.


----------



## Claudia M

I keep on thinking of the old days when dogs ate nothing but table scraps or different cooked meals each day based on what the humans ate. 
Both Rose and Darcy eat the BB Salmon formula mixed in the morning with canned food - they are all different (lamb, salmon, beef) and in the afternoon it is mixed with beef and rice cooked in chicken broth. So far no digestive problems on either of the two. I wonder if it is just the puppies that have more digestive issues due to their young age.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Baked Halibut


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So glad that you are back with your food pics, Danny. We missed them!


----------



## Karen519

*Yum*

I bet Tiny will like that!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I think Tiny has the right idea - all days should be so special 



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny thinks all days should be like this one.
> She got up and went outside about 3 a.m., and then decided she needed her beauty sleep and didn't budge again until 7:30 a.m. (normally she's up at 5:30). A nice breakfast of pancakes with honey.
> After that we loaded the dogs in the car and, since it's very hot and humid and I have a few free hours, took them swimming, to the same place I posted the video of before but a different entry to the lake.
> This one was a perfect place for her, because there's only 2 feet of shoreline that's real shallow, and then a sudden drop off to 15 feet deep or so. So she doesn't have to trudge thru shallow water, she can just start floating and swimming right away. We make her wear her life jacket and drag a tow rope. She was retrieving bumpers and it was bringing tears to my eyes to see what a fantastic time she was having.
> After a nice towel-off, we took a ride thru the countryside to look at a few things, and then came home. She proceeded to eat a huge lunch of canned salmon and goldfish crackers, and is now snoozing peacefully under my feet as I type.
> At her age, these memories are so very precious.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Tiny's morning sounds PERFECT! I wouldn't mind her breakfast and lunch, either! lol


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah Danny, we have missed you!
After I saw the photo I decided to bake some pollock for her. She wolfed down a big piece for lunch, and we have plenty more for later.
(PLEASE don't tell Tiny, pollock is much cheaper than hallibut...)


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Ah Danny, we have missed you!
> After I saw the photo I decided to bake some pollock for her. She wolfed down a big piece for lunch, and we have plenty more for later.
> (PLEASE don't tell Tiny, pollock is much cheaper than hallibut...)


Thanks  

Tiny and you are simply amazing! I enjoyed reading about her swimming excursion. Sounds like a great time was had by all. I'll continue with the temptations. For the hallibut (to paraphrase Groucho Marx LOL ).


----------



## *Laura*

haha....I was hoping that Tiny would keep eating with Danny away. Tiny your day at the lake sounds wonderful!!!  .....very special day


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Roast Beef


----------



## hotel4dogs

Our local grocery had Sara Lee oven roasted chicken breast on sale at the deli for $3.98 a pound, so I went and bought a couple of pounds. She had a nice big lunch!!
I hope I'm not jinxing myself by saying this, but I think I need to cut back a bit on what she's been eating. She is up to 63#, she was 57# her whole life!! With her back end being so creaky, I may need to slow her weight gain down a bit.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Bacon 
(Can you almost smell it, Tiny? )


----------



## swishywagga

I can smell it Danny!, so glad Tiny is doing so well. Nothing wrong with a little extra meat on us girls when we get older (or that's what I keep telling myself)! Hugs sent over from us all.


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> Our local grocery had Sara Lee oven roasted chicken breast on sale at the deli for $3.98 a pound, so I went and bought a couple of pounds. She had a nice big lunch!!
> I hope I'm not jinxing myself by saying this, but I think I need to cut back a bit on what she's been eating. She is up to 63#, she was 57# her whole life!! With her back end being so creaky, I may need to slow her weight gain down a bit.


Great to know all your hard work is paying off with no weight loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A piece for Tiny, a piece for Tito, a piece for me....a piece for Tiny, a piece for Tito, a piece for me....oh wait, Tito and I do not need to gain weight!!!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> A piece for Tiny, a piece for Tito, a piece for me....a piece for Tiny, a piece for Tito, a piece for me....oh wait, Tito and I do not need to gain weight!!!


LOL!! Hey, you may as well enjoy the good life right with them


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to see Ms. Tiny has been doing well! Makes me very happy...


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Broiled fish with asparagus and couscous


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh, Tiny LOVES asparagus. 
We have patches of wild asparagus. I always took Tiny and Toby to go looking for asparagus to pick. The only problem was when Tiny found it, she also munched it!


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh, Tiny LOVES asparagus.
> We have patches of wild asparagus. I always took Tiny and Toby to go looking for asparagus to pick. The only problem was when Tiny found it, she also munched it!


And the problem is???????????


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Savory Meat Loaf


----------



## hotel4dogs

We laughed so hard at Tiny this morning. Today is "shot day"; she gets her adequan and B12 injections. DH was standing at the door holding it open for Tito to go outside, and I was coming around the corner with a syringe in my hand. 
Tiny took one look at me and FLEW out the door, across the patio, and hid behind the tomato plants!! We haven't seen her move that fast in AGES!
(You kinda had to be there....).
Then off to the vet for acupuncture. She has eaten very well again today, but at the vet DH fed her about 20 of the treats that, in the past, have made her sick enough to not eat for 4-5 days so we will see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## SandyK

That is funny that Tiny ran from the syringes. I hope the treats don't make her sick this time.


----------



## dborgers

16+ years old, and Tiny can still scoot away like a rabbit when she wants to. 

Precious


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> We laughed so hard at Tiny this morning. Today is "shot day"; she gets her adequan and B12 injections. DH was standing at the door holding it open for Tito to go outside, and I was coming around the corner with a syringe in my hand.
> Tiny took one look at me and FLEW out the door, across the patio, and hid behind the tomato plants!! We haven't seen her move that fast in AGES!
> (You kinda had to be there....).
> Then off to the vet for acupuncture. She has eaten very well again today, but at the vet DH fed her about 20 of the treats that, in the past, have made her sick enough to not eat for 4-5 days so we will see what happens tomorrow...


Tiny, you never cease to amaze. It's part of why we love you so much. Despite the fact that you drive your mum crazy!!


----------



## Claudia M

hahaha Tiny - run run run! But come back after awhile and let mommy help you!


----------



## hubbub

Hannah takes the opposite approach and lays as close to the floor as possible and won't move or make eye contact. Tiny sure is a silly girl!


----------



## Titan1

I love to hear it! Glad she has the medications to make her feel like a spry young thing...okay maybe not spry but you get it.. awesome news and I have my fingers crossed on not getting sick from the treats... 
I have to be honest... I sometimes use the pictures as ideas for what I can make for supper..lol


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Frozen Strawberry Yogurt


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Tiny, we struck gold at the grocery store yesterday!!
There's a particular favorite of hers...thin sliced steaks....that are a bit too pricey (sorry old girl) unless they are reduced. They are $9 for a 12 ounce package, which is 2 meals for Tiny.
Our local grocery store typically will reduce meat on the day before its "sell by" date. Normally they reduce them by 25-50%. So yesterday I was at the grocery, and they had 11 packs in the meat case with a sell-by date of tomorrow, 2 days out. 
I asked the meat manager if he'd be willing to reduce them for me. He said they normally didn't do it until the evening or the day before. Asked how many I wanted. I told him I would take as many as he'd reduce. 
He said he'd reduce them all if I wanted them all. So I said YES YES YES!!
He marked them down, handed them to me, and I said thank you and put them in the cart. Didn't even turn them over to look at the price he had put on them.
I was walking away when I decided to look at what he had charged, figuring he would have marked them down 25% since it was still 2 days before the sell by date.
He marked them down 66% ! I went back and said "thank you VERY VERY much!!". 
So Tiny is in for lots and lots of her favorite steak for a while!
Okay, photo isn't as great as Danny's....


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, she is one lucky girl to have her own personal grocery shopper, I am sure she will thank you for it, (am assuming there will be a side order of tomatoes as well)!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, fresh tomato and thin sliced steak....what could be better???


----------



## *Laura*

Tiny you are a very lucky girl..... lots of your favourite steak coming your way. You're mom is amazing


----------



## swishywagga

tiny's mumma, wots a tiny gettin fur her desseert, i geta me mumma to send ober da left ober birfday cake.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh da birfdAy cAk plEZ!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sounds like Ms. Tiny had a delicious day! Have a great night too! We will check back tomorrow to read about the new adventures of Ms. Tiny!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read the good updates on sweet Tiny! I'm sure she will be all set with gourmet thin sliced steak! Sending thoughts that she devours each and every morsel!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I loved the shaved steak too Tiny  Glad your mom got a deal on it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a BIG breakfast of thin sliced steak this morning, and she eagerly ate every bite and licked the dish. She was not amused, however, when I tried to roll her pills into one of the pieces. Gave me that, "do you think I'm STUPID??" look that goldens are so good at!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Freshly Picked Tomatoes ... her favorite


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Barb

I love the menu you have for Tiny!

Danny

Those tomatoes look delicious!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Barb
> 
> I love the menu you have for Tiny!
> 
> Danny
> 
> Those tomatoes look delicious!!


That pic blows up to life size. I hope it puts good thoughts into Tiny's head


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, Gunner ignored his prescription dog food when I tried to hide his pills in it today. They had to switch dog foods so he would eat...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Cathy, I can so relate to that!! Just about anything that Tiny has found pills in she will refuse from that point on....
Hope Gunner and Honey are doing better.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

They are so clever at outsmarting us. And I know just the look you are talking about.

I went back and read your first post. Yes...begging for people food. Anything off our plate was still okay!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Ms. Tiny doing today?


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Queeen, hower u doin too day swweet faice, lub barnaby x


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Peach Frozen Yogurt


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yes, how is Miss Tiny doing? Danny's temptations must be working!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I forgot to give Tiny her B12 shot yesterday (my bad), and believe it or not this morning her appetite was a bit off. I was shocked at how quickly it matters. So after I apologized profusely to her greatness, and gave her the shot (when she wasn't looking), I had to beg her to eat breakfast. And had to jam the pills down her throat. So the day didn't start well.
Lunch, however, was much better. She had a burger with tomato  .
I *almost* took her to Tito's agility today so she could walk around and watch, but I decided at the last minute it was too hot out. Maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## dborgers

Hot? Good day for peach frozen yogurt


----------



## hotel4dogs

My peach trees are BREAKING (unfortunately, literally) with the weight of the peach crop this year. Hmmm.....peach yogurt.....


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> My peach trees are BREAKING (unfortunately, literally) with the weight of the peach crop this year. Hmmm.....peach yogurt.....


Vanilla yogurt with mushed peaches mixed in. Sounds like a yummy treat


----------



## hotel4dogs

It sure does!!! For ME, not Tiny, LOL. 
Surprisingly, she's not a huge fan of peaches.
I have lots of fruit trees here. I have apricots, blueberries, raspberries, peaches, nectarines, plums, cherries and apples. The only one she really really likes is the apples. 
Oh and bananas, but I can't grow those here!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Ms. Tiny is enjoying another wonderful breakfast. I'm betting another good day after her B-12 shot yesterday. Have a great day with your "kids" Barb!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Tiny, I hope you have a beautiful day and EAT for your Mom, HUGS!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I quick fried some of the real thin cut steak this morning, and she happily gobbled it for breakfast. 
My husband was grumbling something, hunched over his bowl of cold, stale cereal. Not sure what it was he was saying??


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Peach Frozen Yogurt


Mmmm. I'll have some of that please!!



hotel4dogs said:


> My peach trees are BREAKING (unfortunately, literally) with the weight of the peach crop this year. Hmmm.....peach yogurt.....





hotel4dogs said:


> It sure does!!! For ME, not Tiny, LOL.
> Surprisingly, she's not a huge fan of peaches.
> I have lots of fruit trees here. I have apricots, blueberries, raspberries, peaches, nectarines, plums, cherries and apples. The only one she really really likes is the apples.
> Oh and bananas, but I can't grow those here!


That's it. I'm moving to your backyard.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have a spare bedroom, you don't need to live in the back yard!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Freshly Sliced Tomatoes


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Freshly Sliced Tomatoes


These just need some fresh mozzarella, chopped basil, and a drizzle of olive oil. Maybe a dribble of salt and ground pepper to.


----------



## hotel4dogs

and a loaf of fresh, crusty bread!


----------



## *Laura*

you guys are makin' me hungry


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Teimptation - Skinny Italian Turkey Meatballs 

(with yummy tomato sauce, Tiny )


----------



## hotel4dogs

hey Danny, I might need a recipe for those meatballs!
Tiny had another windfall. I was at a grocery store last night and the deli counter had just put out some packages of cold-cut ends. There was one lovely package with roasted turkey ends in it, nice big ones.
It's what she just had for lunch.
With a tomato.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Tiny eats better than most of us on here, I am sure! You go, girl!


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby says can he have some Turkey, to take away the taste of the gravy granules he ate!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is not at all pleased with me right now. I just got done doing a "sanitary trim" and shaving the hair behind her ears.
She has really long, thick "pants", and unfortunately they're getting a bit, ummm, dirty these days. So now they're only about an inch long. It's kinda cute and fluffy looking. Also, she mats really badly behind her ears (combing/brushing her is DH's job, since she is HIS dog, although you would never guess it) so I shaved a lot off behind her ears. You can't really tell as long as her ears are where they belong, but if you pull them forward it does look a bit silly.
She's humiliated. She's also, I think, sore from standing on the grooming table for so long. To add insult to injury, I jammed a couple of extra pain pills down her throat when we were done!
Tomorrow she has laser therapy. Hopefully that will help!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Tiny, forgive your Mom! It's for your own good!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I hope her laser therapy helps her today!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Ms. Tiny forgives you and has a good day with the laser treatment.

My Honey has the thick legs too.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation 

*Chicken with Herb-Roasted Tomatoes and Pan Sauce*










What a girl!! Both you and she are simply amazing


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh she got back at me alrighty.....very loose, very smelly poop this morning!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> oh she got back at me alrighty.....very loose, very smelly poop this morning!!!!


Well, I guess she told you what she thought of her trim! I am thinking of doing the same to Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> oh she got back at me alrighty.....very loose, very smelly poop this morning!!!!


But aren't you glad you did that trim _before_ this unpleasant gift. :uhoh: :yuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I could just read her mind this morning...
"Oh I will fix YOU. You think that trimming my feathers off will keep my butt clean?? HA! Take THAT!"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

hotel4dogs said:


> oh she got back at me alrighty.....very loose, very smelly poop this morning!!!!


I can relate, Barb. 
Hope it clears up for you soon.
Lots if tail feathers and butts washed at my house the last couple of weeks. Ugh!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Hoping Tiny Firms up Quickly for both your sakes.


----------



## hubbub

Tiny, welcome to the sanitary trim club  I'm sure you're doing a better job than me. Once I was asked what she'd gotten stuck in her fur that I had chopped into her feathers so much - SO, I was more cautious the next time and the vet asked why I'd stopped trimming it (I'd trimmed her that morning).


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Praying everything firms up for Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

well she's holding out on me this morning....must be mad about the "no tomatoes until things firm up" ruling  .


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> well she's holding out on me this morning....must be mad about the "no tomatoes until things firm up" ruling  .


That is just done right abusive to NOT allow her any Tomatoes!!!:no: Especially when she waits all year to get them fresh from the vine. Shame on you!!!




Jk


----------



## dborgers

In light of Tiny's upset tummy I'd better not post any temptations today. We must give your girl's GI time to settle down. 

Wow, what a girl!! 16+ and livin' the life! I love how much you love her. This is the kind of thing that keeps me coming back to GRF. Love. Joy. Community when one of ours or a new person needs us. 

God bless you ladies. Here's to a nice, relaxing, recuperating day


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do feel bad about the no tomatoes thing. I will put her evening pills in some nice chunks of fresh picked tomato. But that's ALL the tomato she will get for today !


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> I do feel bad about the no tomatoes thing. I will put her evening pills in some nice chunks of fresh picked tomato. But that's ALL the tomato she will get for today !


:You_Rock_ We knew you couldn't hold out on Tiny for very long


----------



## dborgers

Like I'm sure many others here on GRF with dogs who got 'loose as a goose, I also never thought I'd be on the 'solid poop watch'. Andy's bouts of diarrhea were enlightening and gave me new things to look forward to ... like solid poop. Whoever suspected a human would get excited about solid poop? LOL


----------



## MikaTallulah

dborgers said:


> Like I'm sure many others here on GRF with dogs who got 'loose as a goose, I also never thought I'd be on the 'solid poop watch'. Andy's bouts of diarrhea were enlightening and gave me new things to look forward to ... like solid poop. Whoever suspected a human would get excited about solid poop? LOL


I personally as a Nurse love a good solid formed, not to smelly poop


----------



## hotel4dogs

when it tends to happen in the house, with Ms. Tiny unaware that it has even happened, solid, firm poop is a VERY VERY good thing!!!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> when it tends to happen in the house, with Ms. Tiny unaware that it has even happened, solid, firm poop is a VERY VERY good thing!!!


Oh, MUCH better than the 'other kind'.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

How's things with Tiny?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for asking, she's a little "off her feed" yesterday and today. Not refusing to eat, just not as happy to eat as she has been. She sniffs each piece carefully, then decides whether or not to eat it.
So tonight I roasted some nice turkey thighs, and she was pretty agreeable to that. With tomato, of course!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for asking, she's a little "off her feed" yesterday and today. Not refusing to eat, just not as happy to eat as she has been. She sniffs each piece carefully, then decides whether or not to eat it.
> So tonight I roasted some nice turkey thighs, and she was pretty agreeable to that. With tomato, of course!


She's a dowager queen who gets to do and eat exactly what she wants to!! LOL 

You're a rockin' mom!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Ollie and Katie are also having roasted turkey tonight. Fresh from the deli. Hot and ready


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for a more hungry Ms. Tiny today. Be happy Ms. Tiny!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Ms. Tiny, Hugs from NJ, you are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Tiny what does Mom have on the menu for you today? Hope you have a good appetite today


----------



## hotel4dogs

Had to get a bit more creative this morning to get her to eat. She had bologna on "chicken-in-a-biscuit" crackers. Ate *okay*. I had to put it on the floor and she looked at it with that, "SERIOUSLY??" look that she does so well. So I left it lying on the floor for a while, and eventually she did eat 1 slice of bologna and a handful of crackers (good thing Tito is a good boy and will honor the "leave it" command!). 
However, we had a major battle over the pills in which I probably would have lost a few fingers had she had more teeth.
Score
Mom 1
Tiny 0
I am thinking we may have to have the thin sliced steak for lunch, as that's still pretty much her very favorite.
I've started to give her a tramadol at bedtime, and I do believe that's a big part of why she's not been hungry in the mornings. It does seem to depress her appetite, and morning has always been her worst time anyway.


----------



## TheZ's

hotel4dogs said:


> . . . good thing Tito is a good boy and will honor the "leave it" command!


This is really impressive. Doesn't he ever give you the "Why does she always get the special food?" treatment.


----------



## OutWest

I am constantly blown away by how creative you are in finding things to tempt her... Bologna on crackers? I wouldn't have thought of that in a million years. LOL


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping her ladyship eats well today. You should really think about writing a doggie cook book, would definately be a best seller!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would only write the cookbook if Danny would illustrate it!
Tito is great at giving me the pathetic look....but that's as far as he goes. He really is an easy dog.


----------



## swishywagga

I was going to say the same thing, Danny could illustrate, I'm thinking a nice front cover of you and Tiny and maybe a few tomato's in the background!. Tito is such a gentleman, he sounds like such a perfect golden boy. Hugs to you all what a great gang you are.


----------



## coppers-mom

The pathetic look gets me every time and they know it!


----------



## dborgers

I would be 'at your service' for any venture, Barb 

I'll be out of town for a few days. Tiny, you have the best mom in the world!! You keep on eating and I'll be back with more temptations before you know it. You're an amazing girl!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a heavenly dinner tonight (from her perspective). BLT's ! She loved every bite!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Yumm... Who can turn down bacon (and of course, tomato)??


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Ms. Tiny is eating well again tonight... Gunner got some cottage cheese for the first time in two weeks (stomach issues). He was a happy boy and ate all his kibble without a fuss.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Good to know Tiny had a good appetite tonight 

I hope poor neglected  Tito got a little something.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on Miss Tiny. Glad to see she is still eating all of the new yummy food you make for her!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, that does sound good  



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny had a heavenly dinner tonight (from her perspective). BLT's ! She loved every bite!


----------



## Claudia M

I am getting all sorts of new dinner ideas here!!!! Thank you Barb and Tiny!!! Just got some garden raised tomatoes from my SIL! Maybe Tiny can join us!!!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Checking in on my favorite senior girl.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

We are in the midst of a horrid heat/humidity wave, and it's taking its toll on everyone. Tiny doesn't want to go outside AT ALL. I don't blame her, neither do I! 
I'm annoyed at her again. 
For lunch I prepared her a nice bowl of baked cod and leftover baked turkey thighs. Put it down on the floor, she daintily sniffed it, and walked off.
My daughter was sitting at the kitchen table eating. I handed her the bowl, she put it on the floor next to her chair, and the little bitch (dog, not daughter!) ate every bite and licked the bowl clean.
SHEEESH.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

hotel4dogs said:


> We are in the midst of a horrid heat/humidity wave, and it's taking its toll on everyone. Tiny doesn't want to go outside AT ALL. I don't blame her, neither do I!
> I'm annoyed at her again.
> For lunch I prepared her a nice bowl of baked cod and leftover baked turkey thighs. Put it down on the floor, she daintily sniffed it, and walked off.
> My daughter was sitting at the kitchen table eating. I handed her the bowl, she put it on the floor next to her chair, and the little bitch (dog, not daughter!) ate every bite and licked the bowl clean.
> SHEEESH.


Oh, what a stinker ! LOL


----------



## Vhuynh2

Tiny has quite the personality!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest

I agree, Tiny is a little stinker. She knows she's got mom catering to her every need. But it's great that she ate it! LOL


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds like revenge for her beauty treatments last week!


----------



## hotel4dogs

iF u sEE da CLIppRs cOMe out BrnbY RUN RUN




swishywagga said:


> Sounds like revenge for her beauty treatments last week!


----------



## SandyK

I have to admit that I get some dinner ideas from Tiny's menu also!! BLT's were a hit at my house the other night!! Thanks Tiny!!


----------



## lhowemt

Love this thread! Have only read 10 pages or so, but what a great dog she sounds like. 16+?!?!? You both are lucky to have each other. So was she a tiny pup? I have to shave one of out cats butts, now THAT is nasty!!!! I can do dog anal glands but the cat butt thing- ick! 

Do you have a local compounding pharmacy that might be able to compound her pills into a liquid with flavoring? Once again, have done that for cats. 

Looking forward to following your menu exploits with tiny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I probably could have Tiny's meds compounded into liquid, not really sure? But she takes so many of them (she takes 7 pills a day, not supplements but actual meds) that I think it might be harder to give her the liquid!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Just checking in on you and Tiny and wishing you a beautiful day!


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my, that's a lot of pills! Yes the liquid is not without its own challenges, our 18 yo cat got pretty good at "gaking" the liquid out if I didn't squirt it in just right.

What is on her menu today? Have you shared pictures of her? Old dogs are awesome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Fur Tiny, Hey sweeetfaice, howa u doin tooday, luva da barnarby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had an *okay* day. I still think the horrid heat and humidity bother her. 
I'm going away this weekend, I'll be gone 2 days. I NEVER thought that she'd still be here!! It's been almost 6 months since her diagnosis of severe liver failure.
She didn't want her fish tonight, which is quite unusual. However, she almost took off my finger when I held out a piece of tomato!
I do need to get some current photos of her.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Tiny is resilient, and a fighter. Go Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny had an *okay* day. I still think the horrid heat and humidity bother her.
> I'm going away this weekend, I'll be gone 2 days. I NEVER thought that she'd still be here!! It's been almost 6 months since her diagnosis of severe liver failure.
> She didn't want her fish tonight, which is quite unusual. However, she almost took off my finger when I held out a piece of tomato!
> I do need to get some current photos of her.


I agree with Vhuynh2 - three cheers for Tiny the fighter!

I have to say, it made me smile to hear she nearly took off your finger (no offense). It always makes me happy to see her spirit through your descriptions of her. Big hugs.


----------



## Brave

You might already be away for the weekend, but I wanted to swing by and give y'all a big hug. How's Tiny doing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

Have a great weekend 

Tiny is a fighter for sure! Go Tiny!!!!!



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny had an *okay* day. I still think the horrid heat and humidity bother her.
> I'm going away this weekend, I'll be gone 2 days. I NEVER thought that she'd still be here!! It's been almost 6 months since her diagnosis of severe liver failure.
> She didn't want her fish tonight, which is quite unusual. However, she almost took off my finger when I held out a piece of tomato!
> I do need to get some current photos of her.


----------



## swishywagga

Have a good weekend away!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the thoughts!
Tiny's appetite is still a little off, she has to be coaxed to eat, but she IS eating. I'm only going to be gone about 48 hours, so I told DH that all he really needs to do is get the pills into her. Even if she just nibbles for 48 hours, she should be fine.
It's still brutally hot and humid here. Weather is supposed to improve Monday, which should lift everyone's spirits.


----------



## Claudia M

have a nice weekend Barb. Sometimes the food tastes better from other hands so maybe your DH will have no problems getting her to eat!
A big huge YES for more pics of Ms Tiny!


----------



## KathyL

Just checked in to see what Tiny has been up to. I could use her here to help with tomatoes, I'm eating them every day. I hope you have a good couple of days away. I bet she will miss her cook.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Have a safe and fun trip Barb! I'm sure DH will take wonderful care of your "kids", especially Ms. Tiny....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Have a great weekend away! I know Tiny will be fine. But she might have some fun tormenting your hubby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

tomato bread.....
soak a nice handful of fresh basil in about 1/2 cup olive oil.
very very thinly slice several tomatoes.
Slice a loaf of one of the heavy, coarse artisan breads in half lengthwise.
Brush the bread with the olive oil.
Heavily layer the tomatoes on the bread.
Sprinkle grated parmesan cheese on.
Put slices of provolone cheese on top of that.
Heat oven to 385 degrees.
Place each half of the bread loaf directly on the oven rack, bake for about 10 minutes, or until provolone is bubbly and melted and browning.
Slice.
Allow to cool before Tiny gets her piece  .


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> tomato bread.....
> soak a nice handful of fresh basil in about 1/2 cup olive oil.
> very very thinly slice several tomatoes.
> Slice a loaf of one of the heavy, coarse artisan breads in half lengthwise.
> Brush the bread with the olive oil.
> Heavily layer the tomatoes on the bread.
> Sprinkle grated parmesan cheese on.
> Put slices of provolone cheese on top of that.
> Heat oven to 385 degrees.
> Place each half of the bread loaf directly on the oven rack, bake for about 10 minutes, or until provolone is bubbly and melted and browning.
> Slice.
> Allow to cool before Tiny gets her piece  .


I'm saving this recipe... Sounds yummy! Have a great w/e away... I hope you can take some time for yourself to recharge...


----------



## Bob Dylan

hotel4dogs said:


> tomato bread.....
> soak a nice handful of fresh basil in about 1/2 cup olive oil.
> very very thinly slice several tomatoes.
> Slice a loaf of one of the heavy, coarse artisan breads in half lengthwise.
> Brush the bread with the olive oil.
> Heavily layer the tomatoes on the bread.
> Sprinkle grated parmesan cheese on.
> Put slices of provolone cheese on top of that.
> Heat oven to 385 degrees.
> Place each half of the bread loaf directly on the oven rack, bake for about 10 minutes, or until provolone is bubbly and melted and browning.
> Slice.
> Allow to cool before Tiny gets her piece  .


I WILL MAKE THAT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!Thanks, have a great weekend!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Just never know what will show up on Tiny's thread. Sounds delicious!


----------



## KathyL

hotel4dogs said:


> tomato bread.....
> soak a nice handful of fresh basil in about 1/2 cup olive oil.
> very very thinly slice several tomatoes.
> Slice a loaf of one of the heavy, coarse artisan breads in half lengthwise.
> Brush the bread with the olive oil.
> Heavily layer the tomatoes on the bread.
> Sprinkle grated parmesan cheese on.
> Put slices of provolone cheese on top of that.
> Heat oven to 385 degrees.
> Place each half of the bread loaf directly on the oven rack, bake for about 10 minutes, or until provolone is bubbly and melted and browning.
> Slice.
> Allow to cool before Tiny gets her piece  .


Oh, now that sounds like something I will consider tomatoes for! Thanks for sharing your recipe Tiny!!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Tiny,

I'm baaaaaaaack  Look for temptations tomorrow


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Watermelon

Happy Labor Day


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh oh oh Tiny loves watermelon, and I haven't bought any for a while. Added to the grocery list for tomorrow!


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> oh oh oh Tiny loves watermelon, and I haven't bought any for a while. Added to the grocery list for tomorrow!


We picked some up for Bear. It's a life saver for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Peanut Butter Dog Treats


----------



## swishywagga

Oh wow they look very nice, wish you get them in the UK!. Hoping the Queen is eating well today.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Watermelon (again)


----------



## Brave

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Watermelon (again)


May I go one step further? 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Jen, what a great idea for a small get-together (human!) I am having soon!


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh Jen, what a great idea for a small get-together (human!) I am having soon!


Glad to help! I am not very good at cutting straight, especially when it involves anything with a curve. So I would have to beg the watermelon to cut itself. Bear loves watermelon. The vets call him spoiled when I walked in with a basket of different foods he loves. A tech defended me and said he has a well balanced meal. Hahaha. 

Hope Tiny is doing ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh my God. That watermelon cake is brilliant. If you make it, Barb, we need a full report!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Bacon and Tomato 

What a gal !!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know how I will get her pills into her when the tomatoes aren't in season!! I have a pile of them on my countertop, and will have them in the garden until probably mid-October.
Now the really great thing about what I just said is that I am obviously assuming Tiny will still be here when the tomatoes are no longer in season!!
She ate like a PIGGY today. Not sure why, but I'll take it!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Miss tiny, continue to be a piggy for Mommy!


----------



## dborgers

You can grow them indoors hydroponically:

*Grow Your Own Tomatoes Indoors This Winter*
GROW YOUR OWN TOMATOES INDOORS THIS WINTER

OR

Meijer (grocery chain in Michigan) is now selling and shipping home grown tasting tomatoes year 'round

Meijer to sell tomatoes grown in Michigan greenhouse year-round | MLive.com


----------



## swishywagga

Go "Miss Piggy", so glad she is eating so well!!


----------



## dborgers

Or, we'll just find someone who lives in an area where they grow year 'round and keep Tiny supplied 

We will not allow her to miss the taste when winter hits!!! Absolutely not!!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Baked Tilapia 

With a bite already cut and waiting for you to savor. Tiny, you're an amazing girl, and your mom is an amazing mom


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know how I will get her pills into her when the tomatoes aren't in season!! I have a pile of them on my countertop, and will have them in the garden until probably mid-October.
> Now the really great thing about what I just said is that I am obviously assuming Tiny will still be here when the tomatoes are no longer in season!!
> *She ate like a PIGGY today. Not sure why, but I'll take it*!


This continues to make me so happy! Nothing like a 16-year-old girl with a good appetite! Go Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, your Tiny temptations really do help more than you know. 
It's so tedious to try to come up with novel ideas for feeding her, 3 times a day, and she generally won't eat the same thing 2 days in a row. While I don't plan to bake that crusty, delicious looking tilapia today, it did remind me that she hasn't had baked fish for lunch for a while, so fish it is.
We are now 6 months post-diagnosis of severe liver failure!


----------



## KiwiD

So glad Tiny has defied the odds and continues to each and every day. You're a special girl Tiny


----------



## dborgers

> We are now 6 months post-diagnosis of severe liver failure!


That's incredible. And all due to your love, care, and diligence. 

It's really something how strangers like me can grow to love a dog so much they've never met. I think about you and Tiny every day and smile because it warms my heart 

When time allows some new pictures of Tiny would be a treat


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Happy 6 months past post diagnosis! You go girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs

One of Tito's daughter's from his first litter (they'll be 2 soon) came to visit today. And Tiny was TRYING TO PLAY WITH HER!!!
It was so cute.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> One of Tito's daughter's from his first litter (they'll be 2 soon) came to visit today. And Tiny was TRYING TO PLAY WITH HER!!!
> It was so cute.


D'awwwww. Pictures? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> That's incredible. And all due to your love, care, and diligence.
> 
> It's really something how strangers like me can grow to love a dog so much they've never met. I think about you and Tiny every day and smile because it warms my heart
> 
> When time allows some new pictures of Tiny would be a treat


So very well said Danny, it is an absolute pleasure to be able follow this remarkable girl and her wonderful mom, pure gold!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> One of Tito's daughter's from his first litter (they'll be 2 soon) came to visit today. And Tiny was TRYING TO PLAY WITH HER!!!
> It was so cute.


Any pictures?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Way to go, Tiny! 

It's wonderful the way a young dog helps an older one continue to enjoy life. As my Joker's steps slow with age and arthritis, Sunny has begun to take care of him. If he needs a door opened or wants something and I'm not quick enough to move, she will come to get me and pester me until I do what he wants done. Or she'll sit by the door and bark persistently until we open it, when he's the one that wants to go out. 

They are all such characters, our Golden friends.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keep it up Tiny!


----------



## lhowemt

She sounds so wonderful . 16 and wanting to play- my fantasy!

Ahem- yes, photos pleaseeeee!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Way to go Tiny, you're doing so well. How great that she's wanting to play at 16, that's just amazing  and yes we'd love to see some photos of your special girl!


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> One of Tito's daughter's from his first litter (they'll be 2 soon) came to visit today. And Tiny was TRYING TO PLAY WITH HER!!!
> It was so cute.


How wonderful to see today's updates, I truly tip my hat to you - she is enjoying herself and you are a miracle worker. Your dedication to Tiny is so touching. I love this thread....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am really bad at taking photos. I will try to get something worthwhile today. 
Later today I will probably pay a price for this (!) but I just couldn't decide what to give Tiny for breakfast so I gave her a ton of treats. She was quite pleased with my decision.
I have some really great salmon jerky (100% USA salmon, made in USA), which she loves. I gave her a lot of that. And some soft milk bones. And some dog cookies. 
I'm sure it wasn't the greatest breakfast in the world, but she was happy to eat it and I was happy to not have to think about it!


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds like a wonderful Saturday morning breakfast to me!. I also have to confess Mr Barnaby has just polished off some BBQ Beef Treats and Yoghurt!.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny, you have the best MOM! She caters to your every need and you are flourishing it. HUGS!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I am really bad at taking photos. I will try to get something worthwhile today.
> Later today I will probably pay a price for this (!) but I just couldn't decide what to give Tiny for breakfast so I gave her a ton of treats. She was quite pleased with my decision.
> I have some really great salmon jerky (100% USA salmon, made in USA), which she loves. I gave her a lot of that. And some soft milk bones. And some dog cookies.
> I'm sure it wasn't the greatest breakfast in the world, but she was happy to eat it and I was happy to not have to think about it!


Barb

That's sounds like the perfect breakfast for a girl like Tiny! You are a GREAT MOM!
I would let her eat whatever she wants to!


----------



## hotel4dogs

One thing that I am very very fortunate about (knock wood knock wood knock wood) is that Tiny has never had any food allergies or sensitivities. She is able to eat pretty much anything, which makes the job of keeping her eating much easier.


----------



## lhowemt

Does she like vegi's? Our girls love kale and broccoli, but only kale stems no leaves. It works great when preparing kale, we get leaves and they get stems. Yum! And they seem to LOVE making a mess eating them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Frozen Yogurt with Raspberries and Blueberries


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Frozen Yogurt with Raspberries and Blueberries


OMG that looks delicious!

Looking forward to some pictures Barb. Very happy to hear Ms. Tiny is doing so well!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm at work, will try for photos later. Really really.
When I stopped back at the house to give Tiny her lunch I forgot all about the photos. 
She does like veggies, but her mouth isn't the best now and I can't give her the crunchy ones. She will do ANYTHING for tomatoes, though!
Danny, that's making me drool!


----------



## dborgers

> Danny, that's making me drool!


You know how Andy loved his frozen yogurt. Good for 'em too


----------



## swishywagga

Just wondering can Tiny have dairy products?. Macaroni and Cheese with Tomatoes on top is delicious!. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Just wondering can Tiny have dairy products?. Macaroni and Cheese with Tomatoes on top is delicious!. Looking forward to the pictures.


We give ours a slice or small chunk of cheese and cottage cheese once or twice a month). Nearly all of our dogs have lived well beyond their life expectancies. We don't give them ice cream but once or twice a year, and then just a little. Mostly frozen yogurt in the summertime, which has good bacteria for their digestive tracts.


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> We give ours a slice or small chunk of cheese and cottage cheese once or twice a month). Nearly all of our dogs have lived well beyond their life expectancies. We don't give them ice cream but once or twice a year, and then just a little. Mostly frozen yogurt in the summertime, which has good bacteria for their digestive tracts.


That's really interesting, Barnaby has always loved cheese, and yoghurt (not at the same time!), but the yoghurt seems to be good on the tummy (eases the gas!), he turned 13 last month so paws crossed it has helped. Your Tiny Temptations are amazing by the way!!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> We give ours a slice or small chunk of cheese and cottage cheese once or twice a month). Nearly all of our dogs have lived well beyond their life expectancies. We don't give them ice cream but once or twice a year, and then just a little. Mostly frozen yogurt in the summertime, which has good bacteria for their digestive tracts.


That's really interesting as well as loving cheese, Barnaby loves frozen or plain yoghurt definitely sems to help digestion (eases the gas if you know what I mean!). He turned 13 last month, so I guess it helps in some way. Love the "Tiny Temptations" by the way.


----------



## swishywagga

Apologies for the double post, equipment problems tonight !!!


----------



## dborgers

Just twice as nice


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny doesn't seem to have any problems with dairy, and generally likes cheese, although she has become quite suspicious of it since it *tends to* contain pills  .


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny doesn't seem to have any problems with dairy, and generally likes cheese, although she has become quite suspicious of it since it *tends to* contain pills  .


Their noses are amazing, aren't they? We had the same experience. Things that used to go right down the hatch in a NY minute were suddenly examined with the precision of a scientist.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Of course, now that I am remembering to try to take photos, Tiny is sleeping in an unattractive heap in the middle of the floor.
As is Tito.
SHEESH.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, I smacked her on the butt and told her to GET UP, her fan club awaits some photos. 
Not the best, but all I could do...In the third photo, she has her head under my quilt and is wiping her mouth on the sofa after getting a drink of water :doh: .


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my, she doesn't look a day over 11! What a beauty, such doe eyes. Thank you very very much- there are always so many puppy pictures but the golden goldies are extra special. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, thanks for getting up and letting mom get pics of you. You're our heroine! 

Barb, thanks for taking the pics. Really appreciate getting to see your incredible girl


----------



## swishywagga

Aw she is a very beautiful Queen!. Tiny u is lookin mightee fiine, sweeet faice, lub barnaby x


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny, you look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I am sure it is all the good food and love from your Mom!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Pretty fancy napkins your using to wipe your mouth with Tiny  She's looking great Barb


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, I'm so glad we got some new pics of Tiny!! She is such a sweet girl. Looking very happy and healthy!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - BLT 

(Tiny, you're a beautiful girl  )


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah, you're a day late!! We had BLT's for dinner last night!! Everyone except poor Tito, although I did manage to sneak him a small piece of bacon later on.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Fannin met a 13 year old golden girl in the park yesterday  we proceeded to tell her all about Miss Tiny and her fabulous foods. Her owners were happy to hear about a 16 year old doing so well and they wanted me to make sure to tell you and Tiny that they are rooting for you!

Happy Monday from Atlanta! :wave:


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Mac & Cheese 

(every girl needs comfort food now and then  )


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved the pics of Ms. Tiny, Barb! Those BLT's look wonderful...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love looking at Danny's photos right before I head to the grocery store  .
Vienna sausages are on Tiny's shopping list. For now, she seems to like them!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> I love looking at Danny's photos right before I head to the grocery store  .
> Vienna sausages are on Tiny's shopping list. For now, she seems to like them!


They've been a solid hit around here for many years. Katie and Ollie just had some night before last.


----------



## *Laura*

Miss Tiny....You are looking very adorable. 
(We like when your mom posts your picture  )


----------



## KathyL

Oh thank you for the pictures of Tiny. She really looks good for 16! And like someone said "doesn't look a day over 11!" I smile everytime you mention how she loves tomatoes because Harley took them right off the plants. I swear he found the first big red ripe tomato (and cuke) every summer. He would also resort to taking the green ones too. I think I have a picture of him eating green tomatoes. I'll try to attach it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny in her younger days would RACE around the corner to the garden, and select the biggest, ripest tomato. CRUNCH. Seeds squirting everywhere, a look of pure bliss on her face!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Tiny looks absolutely amazing!! I would have never guessed that she's 16!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Nice to see the Tomato Queen is still up to her old tricks!


----------



## valibin

Your Tiny is a very beautiful girl. God bless her and you. 16 years old! Wonderful. I just came across four thread today, followed it from beginning to end, and I am so happy that she is doing so well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I really enjoyed Tiny's pictures!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

BARB

Thanks for the TINY pics-she is adorable!


----------



## coppers-mom

"_wiping her mouth on the sofa_"

Tiny is so lovely and such a hoot! You made my day with those pictures and descriptoin of Tiny getting in the garden.:smooch:


----------



## Claudia M

haha at least Tiny is wiping her mouth, Rose just drops water everywhere or stelas a quick kiss and puts it all over me. Thank you Tiny and Barb for the pics. She looks so good and adorable!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Eggs and Toast


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is a bit off her food today, but that's typical for days when she's had acupuncture. She didn't even sniff Danny's photo today  .
It's unbearably hot and humid here, too, so she is just crashing out on the cool tile. Wish I was, too!


----------



## GoldenCamper

The eggs and toast look tempting. I too like Danny's food photos. Your heat and humidity will make an appearance here soon too our dismay.

Going straight from this weather to camping in a tent waking up to possible snowfall soon will shock me, but Fiona will have fun.

Its all about the kids.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I had never offer tomatoes to my kids simply because I didn't think they would like them. However, after reading about Ms. Tiny it has all changed. Both of them love tomatoes! Gunner is kind of a picky eater but Honey will eat anything. Much to my surprise my boy loves them too.

Hot and humid here too. I took my two for a 40 minute walk before work today at 6 a.m. It was almost 80 then but dark, obviously no hot sun beating down on them. I heard it will be in the 60's by the weekend. All our pups will be happy then...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Even my puppy doesn't want to be out in the heat--they're pretty smart!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Shish Kabob 

(see the tomatoes, Tiny?)


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah, shish-ka-bob is one of my favorite meals. Especially in Tarpon Springs, FL, at the little Greek restaurant!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> ah, shish-ka-bob is one of my favorite meals. Especially in Tarpon Springs, FL, at the little Greek restaurant!


I LOVE Greek food  I never miss a chance to chow down (sometimes several times each trip) when I'm in Detroit or Chicago. I've even learned how to make Skordalia. I couldn't find a Greek restaurant down here who makes it. Nothing tastes better on bread than a layer of Saganaki with Skordalia on top Or just Greek bread with Skordalia. Either way is A-OK in my book! 

Skordalia recipel


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh, spanakopita is my other favorite. Talk about pure Heaven!!


----------



## KathyL

Just wait, tomorrow Tiny will say: "For dinner, I'd like Moussaka with Baklava for dessert followed by a shot of Ouzo." 

What was that Greek restaurant in Chicago (this was years ago) Diana's??


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, spanakopita is my other favorite. Talk about pure Heaven!!


You're making my mouth water LOL I'm overdue for a visit to my local Greek restaurant


----------



## lhowemt

Parthenon! My cousin and I once got shushed in there.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

oh wow Kathy - it has been so long since I had Moussaka!!!!!!!! Now you really made me homesick and given me a winter project.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah, a Chicago icon!

The Parthenon Restaurant - Chicago, Illinois

(Tiny is sleeping, I don't want her to browse their menu....)




lhowemt said:


> Parthenon! My cousin and I once got shushed in there.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, spanakopita is my other favorite. Talk about pure Heaven!!


Mmmmm. Now I'm going to be craving it all day!!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation(s) - Moussaka and Spanakopita 



















*OPA!!!!!*


----------



## swishywagga

Danny today's "Tiny Temptation made me laugh VERY loudly, just couldn't get that film "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" out of my head. I have visions of spit roast lamb, with Tiny's eyes popping out of her head!!


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Danny today's "Tiny Temptation made me laugh VERY loudly, just couldn't get that film "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" out of my head. I have visions of spit roast lamb, with Tiny's eyes popping out of her head!!


Did you add Windex to your first aid kit? LOL


----------



## KathyL

swishywagga said:


> Danny today's "Tiny Temptation made me laugh VERY loudly, just couldn't get that film "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" out of my head. I have visions of spit roast lamb, with Tiny's eyes popping out of her head!!


Actually I picture Greek music with Tiny dancing around the table with Anthony Quinn!


----------



## dborgers

*OPA!!!*

Some music for Tiny to dance to ​


----------



## dborgers

I've been to a couple Greek weddings. Someone brought a snow shovel and a big leaf rake. I found out what they were for:

Raking up the money (Tons of it on the floor)
Picking up pieces of broken plates we all threw on the floor. Now, that's FUN!!!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Did you add Windex to your first aid kit? LOL


It's a standing joke in our house, sore elbow, back etc just put some windex on it!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

You guys just totally make my day


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> You guys just totally make my day


It's an absolute pleasure to follow Tiny's progress, and the total dedication of her amazing Mom!!


----------



## dborgers

Αυτό είναι επειδή σας αγαπάμε και Tiny


----------



## hotel4dogs

hmmm, Google translate isn't helping me much here....


----------



## Titan1

I have been eating and giving away tomatoes at work.. if you were closer I would send some to Tiny! Whisper in her ear that I love them too!
Give her a hug from her MN connection..


----------



## OutWest

Saw this on Facebook and thought of Tiny.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> hmmm, Google translate isn't helping me much here....


Hint: Greek


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Gyros Platter


----------



## dborgers

OutWest said:


> Saw this on Facebook and thought of Tiny.


I laughed out loud at that one. Makes perfect sense LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

Kathleen, that made me laugh so hard I cried!
Danny, it's ALL Greek to me!


----------



## swishywagga

A nice thing just happened, I was just about to click on Tiny's thread, and the song "Tiny Dancer" - Elton John came on the radio!. Hope you are feeling great and eating well today sweet girl x


----------



## dborgers

Αυτό είναι επειδή σας αγαπάμε και Tiny = This is because we love you and Tiny


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> A nice thing just happened, I was just about to click on Tiny's thread, and the song "Tiny Dancer" - Elton John came on the radio!. Hope you are feeling great and eating well today sweet girl x


I love that song. Can play and sing it too


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> I love that song. Can play and sing it too


It's a beautiful song would love to hear your version, but I can't download anything at the moment, am also desperate to watch all the doggie video's as well!!. Am going to go my local internet cafe this week and watch them all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh I so want a video of Danny playing and singing Tiny's song!!
I love that song.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> oh I so want a video of Danny playing and singing Tiny's song!!
> I love that song.


I am working on a version of that song for Tiny this very night. 

Coming soon to a Tiny thread near you!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> I am working on a version of that song for Tiny this very night.
> 
> Coming soon to a Tiny thread near you!


Aw, I am so glad that I posted about that song now, look forward to hearing Tiny's special version.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, you are one in a Million! Tiny is so lucky to have you as her UNCLE!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Bob Dylan said:


> Danny, you are one in a Million! Tiny is so lucky to have you as her UNCLE!!!!


And you, her Auntie


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Can't wait to hear Tiny's special song!


----------



## GoldenCamper

dborgers said:


> I am working on a version of that song for Tiny this very night.
> 
> Coming soon to a Tiny thread near you!


Looking forward to it  You are one heck of a guy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just want everyone to know that Danny asked me for a photo or video of Tiny chomping a tomato, or in the tomato garden, and I didn't have one to send him.
I'm sure it was going to make an appearance in "Tiny's Song".


----------



## swishywagga

I have beem singing "Tiny Dancer" all day!!. When I heard the song last night, I just had to post about it. What what made it even more special was I turned on the tv and there was a tribute programme to Elton John on and he sang "Tiny Dancer". Can't wait to hear Danny's version. How is Tiny doing today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has, unfortunately, had a short string of not-so-good days. Her appetite is barely hanging in there, and I've had to be really creative to keep her eating.
This has happened several times in the past 6 months, so I am trying not to panic. Just waiting it out.
We are having a few people over today for some (take out) fried chicken, hopefully that will spark her interest.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Hoping Tiny has a great day and Eats the Fried Chicken!!!


----------



## lhowemt

Thinking of Tiny and you today, and sending hungry energy to her.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sorry to hear Miss Tiny is off on her eating. I can relate, both Bonnie and Clyde are touch and go on eating. Hoping the smell of fried chicken does the trick. Belly rubs to precious Tiny.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Fried Chicken


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that Tiny is tempted by the lovely fried chicken!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am not normally a complainer (well about some stuff), but I am MAD.
I sent my daughter to pick up the fried chicken, which I had ordered in advance, at our local Jewel store. I ordered 32 pieces for 9 people.
They put it in a covered aluminum foil pan. Had she seen it, or had I gone to pick it up and seen it, I never would have taken it or paid for it.
The pieces were the SMALLEST I have EVER seen. I've seen bigger wings on cornish hens (seriously). The thighs were about the size of 2 golf balls. The drumsticks were the size of wing pieces.
I am so annoyed. It was downright embarrassing to serve. 
I am sitting here fuming and debating on what to do. Unfortunately, it's pretty well gone (since the pieces were so small, it got eaten up whereas I figured it was WAY too much chicken) so I can't even take it back to the store and say "what do you call this? Fried cornish hens???".
ARGH


----------



## Claire's Friend

I hope there was some left for Tiny ???


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

That's too bad Barb....I think you should still complain. Maybe they will give you some free chicken...hopefully bigger too!

Hope Ms. Tiny gets back her appetite. Hugs!


----------



## KathyL

It's just Murphy's Law! Like cooking or baking something. You do it for yourself to try it out and it's great. You make it for company and something goes wrong. Are you out of tomatoes for Tiny or is she just not in the mood for anything? It's not nice here today so maybe just bad weather and she's in the dumps.


----------



## lhowemt

Yes, still say something to the manager. A photo can help, which doesn't help you now. What will tiny eat?!?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

You should definitely say something if you order from them again. I hope Tiny was able to have some.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Tiny did NOT get any chicken. I was afraid there wouldn't be enough for the guests.
There is, however, a little left. She can have it for dinner instead!
I'm still fuming about it. I wonder if the pieces left are worth taking a photo of for the manager. I'll have to go check and see what's still there.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I am not normally a complainer (well about some stuff), but I am MAD.
> I sent my daughter to pick up the fried chicken, which I had ordered in advance, at our local Jewel store. I ordered 32 pieces for 9 people.
> They put it in a covered aluminum foil pan. Had she seen it, or had I gone to pick it up and seen it, I never would have taken it or paid for it.
> The pieces were the SMALLEST I have EVER seen. I've seen bigger wings on cornish hens (seriously). The thighs were about the size of 2 golf balls. The drumsticks were the size of wing pieces.
> I am so annoyed. It was downright embarrassing to serve.
> I am sitting here fuming and debating on what to do. Unfortunately, it's pretty well gone (since the pieces were so small, it got eaten up whereas I figured it was WAY too much chicken) so I can't even take it back to the store and say "what do you call this? Fried cornish hens???".
> ARGH


Yikes. Usually Jewel's chicken is good. I would still call and complain about it. Doesn't matter that you ate it, what else were you supposed to do?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, that's why I got it at Jewel, it's always been great. But this is the first time I ordered a *larger* quantity, and I swear they used tiny birds for the larger quantity. When you go look at it in their deli case, it's nice big, succulent pieces.


----------



## Claudia M

I am not familiar with the store but I am very vocal and would always say what I think. Were they good at least?


----------



## dborgers

*"TINY DANCER" - Live at TINYFEST !!*

Barb, this one's for your amazing 16 1/2 year old girl and her equally amazing mom  

And ya, I'm a piano man LOL Been playing since I was 5. I've always loved this song!! Now I know why ... TINY!!! 

(Click the square in the bottom right of the video player to view full screen)






*"Tiny Dancer"

*​
Golden baby, Illinois lady .. a hero to your fans
 Pretty eyes, golden smile … hello from a music man
 Ballerina, we all have seen ya dancing in the sand
 Now you’re in me, always with me … a tiny dancer in my hand

 Tiny eats tomato treats … in a hotel just for dogs 
 Turning back she just laughs … the dinner dish is not that bad
 Piano man … he’s a huge a fan in the bloggatorium
 Looking on Tito just yawns ‘Cause he don’t know the tune you hum

 Oh, how it feels so real
Lying there with Tito near
 Only you and you can hear me
 When I say softly … slowly

 Oh we love ya Tiny dancer
 Out here on the cyber highway 
 Lay you down in sheets of linen
 You had a busy day today

 Hold me closer tiny dancer
 Love ya on the cyber highway
 (she said) Lay me down in sheets of linen
 I’ve had a busy day today

 Golden baby, Illinois lady … a hero to your fans
 Pretty eyes, golden smile … hello from a music man
 Ballerina, we all have seen ya dancing in the sand
 Now you’re in me, always with me … a tiny dancer in my hand

 Oh how it feels so real
 Lying here with Tito near
 Only you and you can hear me
 As I say softly … slowly

 Oh we love ya Tiny dancer
 Out here on the cyber highway
 Lay you down in sheets of linen
 You had a busy day today

Hold me closer Tiny dancer
 Love ya on the cyber highway
 Lay you down in sheets of linen
 You had a busy day today​


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, you are so thoughtful and talented! What a great tribute to Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

The video isn't loading (it's my computer, I live in the middle of cornfields and I'm having a problem with connection right now)!! I will check it every few seconds until it loads  .
But the song is phenominal. Danny, you are not only the most kind, thoughtful person but you are also very talented. (For anyone who doesn't realize it, that's Danny singing Tiny's song!).


----------



## Bob Dylan

WOW, just so Fantastic! Tiny you are a STAR and Danny is your Agent (the best) 

Thank You Danny, that was really the nicest thing to do for Tiny and her MOM! :jamming:


----------



## swishywagga

Can't wait to hear the song, wish I could download it from here, am going to the Internet Cafe Tuesday! How is Tiny today?


----------



## Claudia M

That was just awesome!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny is my hero, as is her mom, Barb  

It was really fun recording the backing track, which I know by heart from listening to that record until I wore out 3 copies of Madman Across The Water. Tiny must have gotten into Elton John and Bernie Taupin's heads from Heaven to provide the inspiration before she was born


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm late to this - but I would DEFINITELY talk to the manager - even after the fact with no photos. At the very least, they should offer you some sort of incentive to return as a customer. If they don't and are not apologetic, then I'd say they lose a customer. I bet your guests still had a great time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I should have thought to tell everyone that I special ordered fried cornish hen  .

Danny, I was FINALLY able to see the video. It's amazing. It's beyond amazing. I was so thrilled it's surprising I could see it thru my misty eyes.

"thank you" is so inadequate.


----------



## Goldens R Great

The Tiny video and song was wonderful! Awesome job, Danny!


----------



## Ljilly28

So touching


----------



## GoldenCamper

The video was absolutely incredible Danny :dblthumb2 Thank you so much for doing that


----------



## dborgers

Hey, 'bout dat chicken ...

You want I should call a guy who knows anudder guy who knows dis guy whose second cousin's sister's brother-in-law might know dis guy who knows Charlie "The Tuna" Carneglia (L, doing a 'shoot the cuff' with Gino "No Nose" Nosnostriano)? They could pay a visit ta dat deli. 

What dey done wit dat chickin', it ain't right! Know what I'm _sayin_'? I mean, small chicken ... fuggedaboudit.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOLOL maybe dem guys outta be swimmin' wid da fishes, fuggedabut da chicken.

My daughter thinks just a couple words on the video should have been a little different. She thinks instead of "illinois lady" it should say "bitchy lady". SHEEESH. Kids!!

I've sent it to everyone I know  .

Tiny had a peanut butter sandwich and 3 egg yolks for lunch just now. I told her that if she's a good girl, and eats well, I will play the video for her again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The video is absolutely incredible! Danny, fantastic job!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Love the video! Great job, of course it helps that you have a great subject but I really, really enjoyed this!


----------



## dborgers

> Tiny had a peanut butter sandwich and 3 egg yolks for lunch just now. I told her that if she's a good girl, and eats well, I will play the video for her again.


Tiny, it's always so good to read you're eating, baby girl 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Canoli


----------



## swishywagga

Aw sweet faice ur unclee dannee gonna maka u a star, u gonna go all da way to doggywood, u is berry speshal, lub barnaby x


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Super video...you're a genius and an artist, Danny.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Danny, you are an amazing guy! What a treasure!

Barb, so glad your girl ate for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah, cannoli, a huge part of the mediteranian diet! 
I haven't given her cannoli, but she does love pizzelles. Especially with a little jelly on them!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, ah, keep dis onna down low. You won't be gettin' no more dinky chicken. 

A little bird told me when Frankie heard about Tiny gettin' stiffed on chicken it was all dey could do ta hold him back.

Below: Frankie 'One Pack' Tortulio wipes chicken grease off his fingers about 7 o'clock tonight after a friendly chat wit Swift's deli department 

Oh, he ain't worried 'bout da jacket. It, uh, as they say, 'fell off a truck'.


----------



## dborgers

TY guys  Glad you liked the video. Tiny is a real inspiration


----------



## Brave

Omg!! I love the video!!!!! You are one-in-a-million, Danny!!!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

That is just amazing Danny! What a sweet Tiny!!


----------



## SandyK

Love that video!!! Love "our" Tiny!!!


----------



## KathyL

The video is fantastic!! Wow, you are the Music Man!!


----------



## TheZ's

Danny that was a fantastic tribute to Tiny. Love the way you worked the pictures and video in. Maybe it should be accessible through it's own thread.


----------



## swishywagga

Just got to see Tiny's video. Danny, it is absolutely wonderful, you are so talented it had me all teary!. Tiny you are a precious and very beautiful girl x


----------



## OutWest

That was wonderful Danny! What a truly lovely tribute to sweet Tiny.


----------



## Claudia M

How is Ms Tiny today???


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Linguini 

(see the tomatoes, Tiny? )


----------



## Doug

:')
Oh Danny you have really out done yourself with your video this time!!

.. and what wonderful inspiration you had.
Tiny, you are so beautiful. I especially loved seeing you in motion. Way to go girl!

I hope your mum's and Uncle Danny's treats continue to tempt you
May the healing sun shine brightly for you all today


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  With an inspiration like Tiny it practically made itself


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

What a beautiful video of Tiny!
She is a very SPECIAL GIRL!


----------



## Claire's Friend

dborgers said:


> Barb, this one's for your amazing 16 1/2 year old girl and her equally amazing mom
> 
> And ya, I'm a piano man LOL Been playing since I was 5. I've always loved this song!! Now I know why ... TINY!!!
> 
> (Click the square in the bottom right of the video player to view full screen)
> 
> TINY DANCER - Live at Tinyfest - YouTube
> 
> *"Tiny Dancer"
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Golden baby, Illinois lady .. a hero to your fans
> Pretty eyes, golden smile … hello from a music man
> Ballerina, we all have seen ya dancing in the sand
> Now you’re in me, always with me … a tiny dancer in my hand
> 
> Tiny eats tomato treats … in a hotel just for dogs
> Turning back she just laughs … the dinner dish is not that bad
> Piano man … he’s a huge a fan in the bloggatorium
> Looking on Tito just yawns ‘Cause he don’t know the tune you hum
> 
> Oh, how it feels so real
> Lying there with Tito near
> Only you and you can hear me
> When I say softly … slowly
> 
> Oh we love ya Tiny dancer
> Out here on the cyber highway
> Lay you down in sheets of linen
> You had a busy day today
> 
> Hold me closer tiny dancer
> Love ya on the cyber highway
> (she said) Lay me down in sheets of linen
> I’ve had a busy day today
> 
> Golden baby, Illinois lady … a hero to your fans
> Pretty eyes, golden smile … hello from a music man
> Ballerina, we all have seen ya dancing in the sand
> Now you’re in me, always with me … a tiny dancer in my hand
> 
> Oh how it feels so real
> Lying here with Tito near
> Only you and you can hear me
> As I say softly … slowly
> 
> Oh we love ya Tiny dancer
> Out here on the cyber highway
> Lay you down in sheets of linen
> You had a busy day today
> 
> Hold me closer Tiny dancer
> Love ya on the cyber highway
> Lay you down in sheets of linen
> You had a busy day today​


WOW, just wow !!! Thanks Danny


----------



## Vhuynh2

That video and that song is amazing!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a tough day today, as I had to be gone from 8:00 a.m. until almost 5:00 p.m. My daughter let her out a couple of times, but Tiny HATES to be alone these days. I think she knows she is vulnerable, and doesn't want to be left by herself.
When I got home this afternoon the poor girl was lying on the floor barking pathetically. I put her out, gave her dinner (which she ate well, it had tomatoes but no linguini  ), and she went right to sleep, which means she must have been agitated and barking for quite a while.
I will spend lots of time with her tomorrow. I feel bad.


----------



## Brave

I'm sorry tiny!!!! I know you missed your mom!!! Hang tight, sleep well and see you in the morning!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Oh, sorry to hear you feel bad and that tiny may have had a rough day. Don't be hard on yourself. That is difficult as I know, but we do have to tend to life as much as it is no fun with old dogs. I hope you have a nice day with her tomorrow. You are a wonderful mom!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Poor girl! I would want you by my side all day long too if I could

I do know the heart break as we got to the point where Tia didn't even want me to go upstairs to have a shower


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes Doug, we're heading that way. Sometimes she will bark pitifully, until someone appears in her field of vision. Once she sees that someone is nearby, she's fine. 
I do plan to spend most of the day with her today. Maybe take her and Tito for a ride just to get her out and about, that will make her happy.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you, Tiny and Tito have a good day today! Hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Amazing tribute to Miss Tiny, so beautiful.

Tiny Dancer has always been one of my most favorite songs.

Hope Miss Tiny continues to do well. 

Enjoy your day with her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny had a tough day today, as I had to be gone from 8:00 a.m. until almost 5:00 p.m. My daughter let her out a couple of times, but Tiny HATES to be alone these days. I think she knows she is vulnerable, and doesn't want to be left by herself.
> When I got home this afternoon the poor girl was lying on the floor barking pathetically. I put her out, gave her dinner (which she ate well, it had tomatoes but no linguini  ), and she went right to sleep, which means she must have been agitated and barking for quite a while.
> I will spend lots of time with her tomorrow. I feel bad.


I feel your pain. It's so hard to know our girls are sad when we're away. I'm glad you can be with her more today. Give her some extra love from me.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Aw, she will have a good day today with her Mom and won't even remember yesterday. I love seniors but they can and do break your heart sometimes.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Mickey D's Soft Ice Cream


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hmmm, I hadn't thought about soft serve. Mostly because Tito can't have it. But I'll bet Tiny can!
She does love a little dollop of whipped cream on her pizzelles!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Hmmm, I hadn't thought about soft serve. Mostly because Tito can't have it. But I'll bet Tiny can!
> She does love a little dollop of whipped cream on her pizzelles!


I'll bet Tiny would love it. Since you're going for rides that idea came to mind. You can, you know ... to help out, eat half of it before giving her the rest  I'll bet the coolness would feel good to her. There's always frozen yogurt too ...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Way back when it was just Tiny and Toby (pre-Tito!) we used to take the dogs for frozen yogurt. There was a place that would give you a free small (very) cup for the dogs if you ordered a cone yourself. It was really nice!
But Tito can't eat anything cold. He immediately vomits everything he's eaten for the past 12 hours. It's strange, and he's always done it. So I guess it just fell by the wayside.
I need to get some for Ms. Tiny!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Way back when it was just Tiny and Toby (pre-Tito!) we used to take the dogs for frozen yogurt. There was a place that would give you a free small (very) cup for the dogs if you ordered a cone yourself. It was really nice!
> But Tito can't eat anything cold. He immediately vomits everything he's eaten for the past 12 hours. It's strange, and he's always done it. So I guess it just fell by the wayside.
> I need to get some for Ms. Tiny!


Chicken nuggets for Tito, frozen treat for Miss Tiny?


----------



## KathyL

Can you make Tiny those little frozen yogurt cups. I would put plain low fat yogurt in a blender and add peanut butter and then freeze them in the small Glad bowls and just give Harley the cup and he would run outside with it and just lick, lick, lick with his eyes closed.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Kathy, that sounds yummy! She loves peanut butter (as long as there are no pills hidden in it!).


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Kathy, that sounds yummy! She loves peanut butter (as long as there are no pills hidden in it!).


Someone posted this on another thread (??). LOVE IT! LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry to hear Tiny had a rough day yesterday. I hope she had a nice ride and enjoyed her day with mom.


----------



## lhowemt

I add pumpkin too, sometimes a banana. They LOVE it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Hope Tiny had a better day and you all enjoyed your ride.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper couldn't even drink cold water without vomiting. I thought he only channeled Toby.....

I hope you and Tiny have a good day. I just love her.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Turkey Burger


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope Tiny had a better day today and it was just a small bump in the road!


----------



## swishywagga

How is "Queen Tiny" doing today?


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Grilled Cheese & Tomato 

Please give that precious girl a pet from us


----------



## hotel4dogs

I will be making her a grilled cheese and tomato sandwich for dinner tonight!! I *think* she will love it. Sometimes she turns down cheese, which I'm guessing has to do with it containing too many pills over the past few months  .
Today is a very special day. Tiny is exactly 16-1/2 today. She was born 3-20-1997. So that means that starting tomorrow, she is officially closer to 17 than to 16  .

edit to add....I read recently that if you use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the grilled cheese sandwich, it browns up really nicely and gets crunchy but never soggy. I tried it, and it's true! I'll make it that way for Tiny tonight.


----------



## Doug

HAPPY 16.5 birthday precious girl!!!
I hope that you enjoy your grilled cheese sanga made with much love.

PS Danny, you are making _me_ fat!  LOL!
..but it is so worth it if it helps Tiny


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 16 1/2 Birthday beautiful Tiny!. Hope you enjoy your yummy sandwich, your one very special golden girl, hugs and lots of love from us all x


----------



## dborgers

A Super Happy 16 1/2 years to you, dahlink 

You continue to amaze, Tiny and Barb


----------



## dborgers

PS - I'm going to make Jane and I grilled cheese and tomato tonight in honor of Tiny. 

Our little way of joining this momentous celebration


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 16 1/2 Tiny. You are an amazing girl!!! I hope you love your dinner 

(....great tip about mayo. Will have to try that for sure)


----------



## hotel4dogs

The grilled cheese and tomato sandwich was a BIG hit with Tiny (although she doesn't do crust...). She ate all of hers, and half of mine. And was looking for more!
You rock Danny!


----------



## dborgers

Yippee!!! That's our girl!! "Doesn't do crust"? Aw, at her age whatever pleases her princess


----------



## Brave

Happy 16.5 birthday!!!!!!! I love you, Tiny!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Happy 16 1/2 Tiny!! So glad today was a good day and she enjoyed her grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## Bob Dylan

*Happy 16 1/2 Miss Tiny, you are one amazing Girl!*


----------



## lhowemt

Happy birthday sweet Tiny! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tiny, you are amazing and deserve all the love and amazing care your mom gives you.

Happy 16.5 +1!! Officially marching towards 17!! arty:


----------



## Vhuynh2

Happy 16.5 Tiny!! I had a BLT yesterday and I thought of Tiny. I wish I could have shared it with her!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - BLT


----------



## AmberSunrise

Happy 16 1/2 Birthday Tiny  So glad you enjoyed your special treat!


----------



## Claudia M

YAYAYAYAAY!!! Happy 16.5 Tiny Dancer!


----------



## hotel4dogs

BLT's are on our menu for tonight, but we will have plain white bread, as Ms. Tiny doesn't really care for wheat!


----------



## TheZ's

Happy 16.5 to Tiny. Good to here she's able to enjoy the things you prepare for her.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> BLT's are on our menu for tonight, but we will have plain white bread, as Ms. Tiny doesn't really care for wheat!


What Miss Tiny wants Miss Tiny gets!  You're the best mom!!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

BLT's SOUND GREAT! I'll be right over!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 16.5 Miss Tiny, that's amazing...........

The BLT sounds wonderful, it's been a really long time since I've had one.

Enjoy your BLT girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, the BLT's were not that great of a success. 
I somehow undercooked the bacon, and it was tough and kind of, well, stringy? Tiny had a very hard time chewing it (as did I!). 
So I substituted cheese for the bacon, and the CLT's were quite the hit around here!
Now I am thinking, she hasn't pooped at all today, nor yesterday that I can recall...hmm.....


----------



## dborgers

You have already probably tried this, but once I discovered it I never fried bacon again:

Put the bacon between folded sheets of paper towels - 4 layers each side, i.e. 4 sheets folded in half .. one half under the bottom and another on top - on a plate and put that in the microwave. Time depends on how many slices. You can always check by folding back the top of the paper towel and give it more time. When I check it I flip it over so the other side of the paper towels absorb even more grease. Crispy bacon is no problemo. BTW, I usually use turkey bacon. Roughly the same taste without all the fat  Some might consider that a crime, but with the heart issues the men in my family have had better safe than sorry.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated 16 1/2 Tiny, you're doing so well with your Mom's lovely cooking


----------



## JBJ Goldens

Happy Belated 16.5 Tiny just now reading this thread. 

Jana


----------



## hotel4dogs

I usually do microwave the bacon, but I had a frying pan dirty from something else, so I thought I'd fry it for a change. NOT going to do that again!
We have finally achieved poop. I would have been happier if it hadn't been 3 a.m., and hadn't been in the house, but at least all systems are go.


----------



## dborgers

> We have finally achieved poop.


​


----------



## lhowemt

Danny you are hilarious. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Poor Tiny, now everyone knows she has a little irregularity! 

So let's see what might be good for that -- how about pumpkin pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## hotel4dogs

aHem jESt give mE mORe TOmatos I wiLL b fINe


----------



## lhowemt

Poop thirty!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny you crack me up! Only true dog people appreciate how funny that is!

I was not, however, singing the alleluia chorus at 3:00 a.m. whilst cleaning up after the poop machine!! After 20 minutes cleaning that up, I tried to go back to bed. Then one of my smoke detectors started beeping. 
In a fit of brilliance, I have 4 smoke detectors within a 15 foot stretch. It's the way our stupid building codes are. So of course, I couldn't figure out which one it was. Of course, every time you stand near it, it stops beeping. You stand there until you are falling asleep on your feet, no beeps. You go lie back down...BEEP BEEP BEEP. I took my best guess, and went and got a ladder out of the garage (now mind you, this is just before 4 a.m.). I changed the batteries in the two most likely culprits. So I put the ladder away, made a cup of tea, and sat to watch some TV. You can guess...BEEP BEEP BEEP.
Argh! It's one of the other 2.
And of course, now I am out of 9V batteries.
So back I go to get the ladder again, and I take the other 2 off the ceilings and LEAVE THEM OFF. 
No more beeping.
Just a lot of grumbling.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ha ha ha, I've heard of o'dark thirty, but poop thirty is a new (and good) one!




lhowemt said:


> Poop thirty!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

hotel4dogs said:


> aHem jESt give mE mORe TOmatos I wiLL b fINe


 
Here you go Sweetie! I was just outside picking them.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just catching up on all the fun here...
Happy belated 16 1/2 Birthday Tiny. Love grilled cheese! Sorry about the early morning adventures Barb. Although I understand your joy of Tinys gift...


----------



## dborgers

Just the smoke detectors way of reminding you to change the batteries spring and fall 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Eggs and Bacon


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, Danny, that's what Tiny had for breakfast before I even saw this. And a slice of roasted turkey


----------



## dborgers

> LOL, Danny, that's what Tiny had for breakfast before I even saw this. And a slice of roasted turkey


Guess "The Amazing Ahab" is a pretty good psychic after all LOL


----------



## hockeybelle31

Checking in on the most fabulous Tiny! Hope she has a great day!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Truffles 

(Tiny, tell your mom these are only $2500 a pound LOL)


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had a laser treatment this morning, I think it's going to be her last one for a while as we haven't seen any benefits recently. I will, however, continue the acupuncture as we do see a lot of help from that.
We hit the mother lode at one of the grocery stores today, they had just put out "cold cut ends" in their "clearance" section near the deli, and there were all sorts of wonderful packages of turkey and ham ends. So I bought all they had! Came home, cut it up, and she will get 12 meals out of it. That's 12 days I don't have to think about what to make for ONE of her meals, probably dinner. 
Also refilled her ursodial (actigall) prescription at the vet today. I have been filling 30 days at a time, because I haven't wanted to jinx her. The vet tech commented today that I have now purchased 210 pills! Wooo hooo!
She has a small sore of some sort on her flank, and will NOT let me near it to clean it up and trim around it. I don't think it's a hot spot, it looks more like a small cyst that burst or something. Now this is the dog that whines and barks for help getting up if I want her to go outside....you should see her JUMP up when I come to trim and clean up her flank!!!
Bitch.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am now thinking I need to teach Tito to sniff out truffles....

Training


----------



## Brave

Wow! Congrats on the 210 pills!!! 

Tell Tiny to cut you some slack! Geez. The prima Dona. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> Now this is the dog that whines and barks for help getting up if I want her to go outside....you should see her JUMP up when I come to trim and clean up her flank!!!
> Bitch.


I laughed out loud at that LOL 


> I am now thinking I need to teach Tito to sniff out truffles....


If pigs can do it, Tito can. You could become the 'Truffle Queen' of the USA .. your own jet and everything


----------



## Claire's Friend

Those pills were $6 a piece when we were giving them to Kelly. Sure hope they have come down in price !!! What a good Mommy you are


----------



## Sweet Girl

I laughed out loud, too. Amazing how spry she can get! 

Also laughed at your new training goal. I bet Tito could master truffle detection in mere days.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The pills are down to about $1 each now. It's the generic for Actigall, which might still be very high. 
And they are ... priceless! She's done so well on her drug cocktail!


----------



## coppers-mom

Humph says Tiny. I must have the proper motivation to jump up and spin around.........
Sending much love and hugs to the Queen.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, I hear you have some moves!  Since your mom has your food set for the next week, we'll do desserts and appetizers.

Today's Tiny Temptation - Watermelon


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Ms. Tiny is having a good day and enjoying her special food for a special girl!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Tiny is doing so well, great that you grabbed a food bargain as well!. Barnaby must have been secretly talking to her because we are having regular looks of "you expect me to eat kibble at my age"!. Looks like I will be going back through the Tiny Temptations for ideas, hugs to you all!


----------



## Claudia M

LOL - yesterday we got take out dinners - I decided to go with BLT!!! Out of guilt for not checking on Tiny these past couple days!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today was one of those great days. Tiny ate all 3 meals without complaint, in fact, quite hungrily. She was even barking at me at 3:15 to GET.MY.DINNER.NOW.
I am starting to think about what to do with her this winter, when it will be hard for her to go outside in the ice and snow  .


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Today was one of those great days. Tiny ate all 3 meals without complaint, in fact, quite hungrily. She was even barking at me at 3:15 to GET.MY.DINNER.NOW.
> I am starting to think about what to do with her this winter, when it will be hard for her to go outside in the ice and snow  .


Fantastic! 

Now about the winter- how about your family packing up and coming to Dallas for the winter?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would love to! I think I'd have some seriously upset customers at the pet hotel, however!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*



hotel4dogs said:


> Today was one of those great days. Tiny ate all 3 meals without complaint, in fact, quite hungrily. She was even barking at me at 3:15 to GET.MY.DINNER.NOW.
> I am starting to think about what to do with her this winter, when it will be hard for her to go outside in the ice and snow  .


Barbara

What a Mom you are!!


----------



## penparson

Winter WILL come. When Reuben was old and arthritic, I had a sand bucket at both outside doors and sprinkled sand for traction before I took him out. It worked - no catastrophes!


----------



## Claudia M

we shoveled an area for potty and some path ways and sprinkled sand. Unfortunately it did not work with either Jack or Rose as they both love(d) snow. Jack used to roll everywhere in it. Puppy Rose jumped all over it - she could not understand why she was sinking in it though. She really thought she was going to land right on top of it and get to the birds.


----------



## KathyL

Can you put some mats or something down -- maybe just an indoor/outdoor area rug to give her some traction to walk on.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Frozen Fruit Popsicles


----------



## TheZ's

Glad to hear Tiny's eating so well.

A year or so ago when the winter was so horrible and we had massive amounts of snow we had to make sure there was a path shoveled for Zoe but she was still trying to go in her usual places. She was sinking into the snow up to her belly . . . it was a combination of sad and comical. The thing I get most concerned about are the chemicals that get thrown down to melt the ice.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It was very hard with Toby, who was a bigger dog, and very weak in the back end. My main concern is ice. Because someone pees on the patio.
Also it will be hard to hose her butt off....


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> Today was one of those great days. Tiny ate all 3 meals without complaint, in fact, quite hungrily. She was even barking at me at 3:15 to GET.MY.DINNER.NOW.
> I am starting to think about what to do with her this winter, when it will be hard for her to go outside in the ice and snow  .


Send her to me !! She can winter in sunny California !!:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> It was very hard with Toby, who was a bigger dog, and very weak in the back end. My main concern is ice. Because someone pees on the patio.
> Also it will be hard to hose her butt off....


Can't you train your husband to use indoor plumbing?


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOLOLOL Mary you crack me up!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad to hear Tiny had a great day! Lots of good suggestions for winter. We will all send warm and helpful thoughts to help her through the winter.


----------



## hockeybelle31

TGIF Miss Tiny! Hope you have a fantastic weekend... and if you need a little Southern comfort this winter, you can always head to Atlanta!!


----------



## Claudia M

The only thing that worked with Jack was trimming the back hair short, and used lots of baby wipes and thin surgical gloves.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Tiny hates weekends, as it's really busy at the pet hotel and she doesn't see much of me. DH is around quite a bit, but he doesn't quite wait on her the way I do.
I was giving her some roasted turkey pieces, and I didn't have a plate and knife nearby so I was biting off chunks and handing them to her.
He came in....pause..."Are you CHEWING her food for her now, too????"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's so funny.

You're such a great momma!


----------



## dborgers

Ha ha!!  Why not go all the way like a mama bird? LOL

Today's Tiny Temptation - Rice Pudding


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to see how "The Queen" is doing today!.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Oatmeal Cookies (without raisins)


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is having the first sort of *off* day she's had for a while. Nothing specific, just not real hungry, and lying around more than usual instead of up and interacting. Maybe she didn't sleep well last night, who knows. 
I told a customer at the pet hotel today about her, and commented that "she isn't showing any signs of planning to die any time soon". The customer looked horrified! Methinks it came out wrong, sheeesh. I had to keep assuring her, "not that I want her to, you understand!!! I'm just commenting on how well she's doing!!!!!!"


----------



## lhowemt

It is kind of "funny" how we can joke about our old dogs, and others don't get the affection in it. Those tough old birds, the dogs-that is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

We all say things that sometimes come out wrong, don't worry about it. The fact that Tiny is 16 1/2 credits you with doing all you can to keep her in good health. Maybe Danny will have something scrumptious for her tomorrow.

Ohh, just saw those oatmeal cookies which sure look good. And I was just thinking about making some -- with dates and walnuts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have the world's BEST oatmeal cookie recipe. It has a secret ingredient in it....vanilla pudding mix. Guaranteed to wow everyone. And easy easy easy.

1-1/4 cups unsifted all purpose flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 cup butter or margarine, softened (trust me, use butter)
1/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 package (4 serving size) Jello brand Vanilla flavor *instant* pudding and pie filling
2 eggs
3-1/2 cups *quick cooking* oats
1 cup raisins
(nuts optional)

Mix flour with baking soda. Combine butter, the sugars, and the pudding mix in large mixer bowl, beat until smooth and creamy. Beat in the eggs. Gradually add the flour mixture, beat until smooth. Stir in oats and raisins with wooden spoon or similar. Batter should be quite stiff. Drop by rounded measuring teaspoonsful onto ungreased baking sheets, about 2 inches apart. Bake at 375 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes. Makes about 5 dozen.

edit to add a couple of thoughts....I don't recommend making a double batch, the dough gets too hard to work with. Make 2 single batches if you need to make a lot of cookies. Also, they freeze really well.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I love oatmeal cookies. Thanks for the new recipe!
Hope Ms. Tiny feels better and more active today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I have the world's BEST oatmeal cookie recipe. It has a secret ingredient in it....vanilla pudding mix. Guaranteed to wow everyone. And easy easy easy.
> 
> 1-1/4 cups unsifted all purpose flour
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> 1 cup butter or margarine, softened (trust me, use butter)
> 1/4 cup granulated sugar
> 3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
> 1 package (4 serving size) Jello brand Vanilla flavor *instant* pudding and pie filling
> 2 eggs
> 3-1/2 cups *quick cooking* oats
> 1 cup raisins
> (nuts optional)
> 
> Mix flour with baking soda. Combine butter, the sugars, and the pudding mix in large mixer bowl, beat until smooth and creamy. Beat in the eggs. Gradually add the flour mixture, beat until smooth. Stir in oats and raisins with wooden spoon or similar. Batter should be quite stiff. Drop by rounded measuring teaspoonsful onto ungreased baking sheets, about 2 inches apart. Bake at 375 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes. Makes about 5 dozen.
> 
> edit to add a couple of thoughts....I don't recommend making a double batch, the dough gets too hard to work with. Make 2 single batches if you need to make a lot of cookies. Also, they freeze really well.


Ooooh. I love oatmeal cookies and I love vanilla pudding! I am going to try these for sure!! Where did this secret come from? (I'm always curious how people discover things like this. Probably someone was out of vanilla extract!)


----------



## hotel4dogs

A customer once brought me a batch, and they were the BEST I've ever had! So I asked for the recipe. As soon as you make some let me know what you think!


----------



## hotel4dogs

stOp tawkin ABoot cooKYS in mY thREd unleS thAY R 4 ME.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I may have to make Tiny some cookies this afternoon to make up for her "spa day" this morning. I re-did the "sanitary cut", and shaved quite a bit more off. Also shaved some behind her ears, which mats really badly.
She was NOT amused. Not in the least. It's so hard when you can't explain to them that it really truly is for their own good.


----------



## Brave

((((hugs)))) 

Tiny will forgive you, especially if she gets some oatmeal (w/ peanut butter chips instead of raisins) cookies.


----------



## swishywagga

sweeet faice i bets u looka da berry bootifull, i saw u on da interweb thingy and u is won clarssy ladee. Hope ya have a grate day, and eat da cookies. lub da barnaby x


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Yogurt with Raspberries and Blueberries


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

OMG does that look good! Those cupcakes made me laugh.

Hope Tiny forgives you for her trim.  you are a good mom...


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOLOL they remind me of scrubbing bubbles!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Good morning Tiny! I hope you have a great day and aren't still mad at your mom....

Oh and Fannin wanted to let you know that he managed to counter surf THREE tomatoes yesterday before mom realized what he was doing. He said he did it for you!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Baked Tilapia 

(and a big enough picture - expanded to full size - that Miss Tiny can see individual flakes of yummy fish)


----------



## nolefan

Just had to pop in an check on MIss Tiny... I'm glad to see that she's still keeping you on your toes. She's one amazing girl


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has seemed a bit "off" the past couple of days so I thawed out some of her very favorite thin sliced steaks and fried some up for her this morning.
I guess there's nothing "off" about her. She just had a taste for steak  .


----------



## Brave

Oh Tiny! Always keeping Mom on her toes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Good girl Tiny so glad you enjoyed your steak. Hoping you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Sweet Girl

And she clearly has no problem conveying what her little heart is desiring!  Very glad she ate well.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has seemed a bit "off" the past couple of days so I thawed out some of her very favorite thin sliced steaks and fried some up for her this morning.
> I guess there's nothing "off" about her. She just had a taste for steak  .


Barb

Tiny has the BEST CHEF!!


----------



## KathyL

Oh Tiny, you got your Mom wrapped around your little paws. I hope she made you the oatmeal cookies for later when you want a snack

And someone asked about the source of those cookies. I vaguely recall seeing a cookie recipe that had vanilla pudding in it -- I thought chocolate chip -- and it might have been a Penzey's recipe I saw in their catalog.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, you're a gal who knows what she wants. Go for it!! LOL 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Peanut Butter Cookies 

(in keeping with the 'dessert theme')


----------



## hotel4dogs

what, no recipe Danny???
She had a nice big piece of baked cod for lunch. Right now she is lying on the floor near me, and we are having a stare down. She is trying to tell me what she wants for dinner, I think. I am trying to figure out what she will eat FOR SURE that will be minimal effort for me to make !


----------



## swishywagga

Barb, you and Tiny make my day, what a fabulous pair you are!!


----------



## dborgers

Your wish is my command 

*Peanut Butter Cookies Recipe*


*Ingredients*



1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup butter, room temperature
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 egg
1 1/4 cup flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
 
*Method*

*1* Beat the butter until creamy, 2 minutes. Add the sugars, beat for 2 more minutes. Mix in the peanut butter and egg. Mix together the dry ingredients - flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt. Stir the dry ingredients into the sugar butter mixture.
*2* Wrap dough in plastic and refrigerate at least 3 hours.















*3* Preheat oven to 375°F. Shape dough into 1 1/4 inch balls. Place about 3 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheet. Flatten in crisscross pattern with a fork. Bake until light brown, 9 to 10 minutes. Cool on baking sheets for a minute; transfer to rack to cool completely.
For chewier cookies, bake at 300°F for 15 minutes.

*Yield:* Makes about 2 dozen cookies.


----------



## dborgers

Now, CHOP CHOP!! Get busy figuring out what Tiny wants!! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

I wANt PeENut BUtR CoOKYs


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Meatloaf (with sides) 

Please give Miss Tiny a scratch in her favorite place


----------



## hotel4dogs

hey, I haven't made meatloaf in a while. It just got added to next week's menu!


----------



## TheZ's

Just heading out to the store to pick up something for dinner. That looks like something DH and Zoe might enjoy (sans sides for Zoe).


----------



## hotel4dogs

just be sure there's no onion or garlic in it!




TheZ's said:


> Just heading out to the store to pick up something for dinner. That looks like something DH and Zoe might enjoy (sans sides for Zoe).


----------



## lhowemt

I bet she'd like it topped with fresh tomatoes, instead of ketchup! Yummmmmm Tiny!


----------



## SandyK

Tiny...I have to say every time I come here to check on you, I get hungry!!!:doh: I sure hope this thread has been helping you!!


----------



## hockeybelle31

TGIF Miss Tiny! Hope you have a great day and a great weekend with lots of peanut butter cookies! And steak. And meatloaf. And tomatoes. And frankly anything your wonderful mom can think up!


----------



## Claudia M

hahaha - the life with dogs. Every time I make meatloaf it has to be split in two. One for the girls and one for the family. The girls get the part with no onions or garlic and we get the other. Same with burgers, they get their own burger placed on the grill.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Escargot 

A snail walks into a Nissan dealership and pays cash. He has one request: "Can you paint a big 'S' on the hood and door panels?" When the salesman inquires why he wants and S when it's a 370Z, the snail replies, "so when I drive past people they'll say 'hey, look at that S car GO!!"


----------



## TheZ's

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Escargot  . . .
> 
> 'hey, look at that S car GO!!"


LOL! Good one.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, love the snail joke, remember that from the film Trading Places! Hoping Tiny eats well today x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Cute joke, but Tiny can't have escargot. It's just something I can't warm up to. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## dborgers

Just tryin' to get all fancy-like LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

Escargot makes me think of buttered snot.
EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Escargot makes me think of buttered snot.
> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


LOL!! OK OK, no more gastropods .. or any other invertebrates either! 

Elaine's boss, J Peterman, might not have survived in Burma had it not been for eating raw slugs LOL


----------



## dborgers

And didn't Julia Childs say something about how snail slime 'makes a lovely veal gravy'? LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Danny, you need to make a cookbook and publish it....I'm sure it would be a hit here on GRF. Hope Ms. Tiny has a scrumptious weekend...


----------



## dborgers

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Danny, you need to make a cookbook and publish it....I'm sure it would be a hit here on GRF. Hope Ms. Tiny has a scrumptious weekend...


The only problem is I'd have to be good at cooking that stuff, not just finding pictures from the experts LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok ok enough of the snail/slug/bug slime and snot. EWWWWWWWWWWWW

Danny, I think you need to write a cookbook, "Recipes for the finicky dog". It'd be a best seller here on GRF, anyway!

We are winding down tomato season here. On the plus side, I recall hoping she would live long enough to enjoy at least one more garden tomato    . On the minus side, those evening pills are going to get mighty tricky. I wonder if she will lower herself to eat grocery store tomatoes?

Meat is thawing for meatloaf.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Cute joke, but Tiny can't have escargot. It's just something I can't warm up to. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


Tiny's little grand niece says, oooooh... snails are fun!! You can pick them up around here shell and all - (but mean mummy makes you spit them out). I bet eating one would be great!!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Wishing you and Tiny a Beautiful Day!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tiny is such a lucky girl to have you as her mom! She stays with you because she knows what a good thing she has going.



hotel4dogs said:


> ...We are winding down tomato season here. On the plus side, I recall hoping she would live long enough to enjoy at least one more garden tomato    . On the minus side, those evening pills are going to get mighty tricky. I wonder if she will lower herself to eat grocery store tomatoes?
> 
> Meat is thawing for meatloaf.


Might Queen Tiny be tempted by a pill pocket slathered in tomato sauce or paste?


----------



## dborgers

> I wonder if she will lower herself to eat grocery store tomatoes?


Up thread I linked a place in Michigan you can mail order vine grown tomatoes all year round. Their motto says: "Inspired By Flavor" Might be worth trying out one order to see. 

Beefsteak Tomatoes | SUNSET® Produce

A news article about them and their main customer:
February 25, 2013: Meijer Offers Fresh Michigan-Grown Tomatoes in the Winter - Media Relations

We love you Tiny!


----------



## OutWest

Can't recall, but has Tiny ever experienced liverwurst as a pill wrap? Now my three would find that quite tasty, but I know Tiny is "more royal" than most, LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has figured out that liverwurst, cream cheese, pill pockets, peanut butter, butter, cheese, and many other things tend to contain pills. She will sniff carefully and disdainfully to see if there's a pill inside. It's amazing at her age what a great sniffer she has!
The only thing that has worked with quite a bit of consistency is the tomatoes. She's just so GREEDY when it comes to eating them! I cut a small one in half, and insert the pills. I hand her the half with the pills, while holding the other half where she can see it. She hungrily slurps the pill half down, and then gets the other half. And looks for more  .


----------



## GoldenMum

Tiny, can you tell Bonnie that tomatoes are good? She missed out on that lesson!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

We have a ton of our garden grape tomatoes left & our son has cherries. I bet we could arrange something. We live near Peoria & he's in Chicago.


----------



## penparson

Guess you'll have to start growing hydroponic tomatoes in the winter!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am wondering, if I pick all the green ones before the frost, and let them ripen on the counter, and then store them in the fridge, if they will last a while? Probably worth a try!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I use to wrap green tomatoes in newspaper and keep in a dark place. It would give us tomatoes for about a month.

Some of the vine ripened tomatoes are not bad, but Tiny will probably know the difference! She makes me smile every day, give her BIG HUGS from NJ!


----------



## lhowemt

Storing tomatoes in the fridge significantly affects their flavor. I used to know the details but it has been many many years since my time as an afficianado (allergy). Notice that in the grocery stores they are not in the coolers. They need to be blanched before freezing for optimal flavor. Picking green tomatoes works well. Put them in a dark coolish spot, but don't let them touch. Lining the bottom of a milk crate w cardboard works well. Don't encase it as you don't want them to rot. Make layers of cardboard supported by cups or something so the bottom layer isn't supporting the weight of the ones above. Greenest on bottom and you should be able to glean off the top until gone. Yay for Tiny and Barb super-mom!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to see how "Queen Tiny" is doing today x


----------



## hotel4dogs

I made the meatloaf today. It came out a bit wetter than I like it, but Ms. Tiny thought it was AWESOME and ate a huge piece of it. Naturally I cut more up and froze it for her for later. Which means she won't eat it again. (Bitch).
She had a great day today. Weather here was also cool and lovely, and I'm sure that helps.


----------



## dborgers

> I made the meatloaf today. It came out a bit wetter than I like it, but Ms. Tiny thought it was AWESOME and ate a huge piece of it .... She had a great day today.


Woo hoo!!! She keeps on truckin' and surprising you at every turn 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Farmer's Market Quiche  (see those tomatoes, Tiny? )


----------



## KathyL

I just made Tiny's recipe for oatmeal cookies and they are really good! I added dried cranberries and walnuts. Thanks for sharing this recipe. Now I think I want to try the Penzey's recipe for chocolate chip cookies with vanilla pudding. I was a little hesitant at first but after trying Tiny's recipe, I think the vanilla pudding will be a nice addition to chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Tiny had a good day!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to hear that sweet Tiny is doing well! I'm sure the cooler weather will agree with her.


----------



## Pixie

Catching up on Tiny! Glad to hear about her (mostly) steady apetite! 

Danny, you have the best suggestions 

I bet we would all like to see a photo of Tiny enjoying a good meal


----------



## hubbub

Also catching back up and thrilled to see Tiny's doing well overall! What a girl


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is not a happy girl today.
She pooped inside overnight, and had to have her butt rinsed off with the hose first thing this morning. How humiliating. 
Then she fell coming up the ramp to inside the house (it's only 1 step but the ramp really helps her) because DH didn't open the door far enough, so she stepped to the side of the ramp, and stepped off.
She found her pill this morning and bit into it. Tramadol. Very nasty tasting stuff, according to Tiny. She spit it out and would have nothing to do with any food after that.
Today is B12 and adequan shots day, and I must have hurt her with the B12, as she let out quite a squeal. Of course, she is a drama queen, but still. I felt bad.
And now she's heading off for acupuncture, which she hates.
I will have to make something very special for dinner tonight. That farmer's market quiche looks AWESOME. For me, not her. I am thinking fresh caught salmon for her for dinner  . DH was on a fishing trip recently and brought some home. (just don't tell him I am feeding his salmon to the D-O-G !)


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde says to tell Tiny he understands, he also found his tramadol this morning, and was quite put out!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry to hear Ms. Tiny is having a rough morning. Hope the B-12 shot helps and your weather continues to be cool. My kids love this cooler weather too. My kids will be getting some salmon tonight too. Hugs!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw poor Tiny, I hope your day gets better sweetie, your mom has a special dinner arranged for you! Hugs to you all x


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, poor girl. Tramadol was a big enemy of Tesia, too. Why do painkillers they need so much have to taste so bitter? 

I hope the injections mean she is feeling better today.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm sorry Tiny is having a rough morning. Hopefully things will improve for her as the day progresses. Salmon for dinner sounds tasty!


----------



## lhowemt

Poor sweetie. When it rains it pours. Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## dborgers

> I am thinking fresh caught salmon for her for dinner


What a lucky girl! Tiny, bears have to work hard to eat salmon. Your mom is going to serve it to you all cooked and everything. Enjoy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny was so stressed out from the events of the day she found it necessary to eat almost A HALF POUND of nice fresh salmon, and TWO freshly picked tomatoes!


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny you have such good taste and your mom knows exactly what will do the trick!. Does your dad know you ate the salmon?


----------



## hotel4dogs

shHHHHH doNT Tel Dad


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> tiny was so stressed out from the events of the day she found it necessary to eat almost a half pound of nice fresh salmon, and two freshly picked tomatoes!


Yee Haw!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

One of these days I may just drop in unannounced around Tiny's dinner time and see what I can eat. 

Flirty got "chewable" tramadol from the eye doc last week but she didn't like them so they got hidden in liversausage. Unless they taste like liversausage, how can any chewable pill taste good to a dog?!

What's on the menu for tonight's feast? Keep up the good work Tiny-girl. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Shepherd Pie  (grain and gluten free)










*For the filling:*
1 lb of ground grass-fed beef
1 lb of ground lamb or more ground beef
5 thick slices of nitrate free bacon, sliced
1 tbsp of oil of preference
4 cups of diced vegetables (carrots, celery, zucchini, mushroom)
1 diced onion
1 tsp of ground black pepper
1 tsp of dried thyme leaves
1 tbsp of smoked paprika
1 tbsp of arrowroot powder (dissolved in the broth)
3/4 cup of broth
3/4 cup of red wine or more broth
Salt to taste
*
For the top: *
2 cauliflower heads, steamed until very soft
2 tbsp of olive oil, butter or bacon fat
Salt to taste
1 tsp of garlic powder
*
Preparation*:


In a large saucepan brown the onion until tender with the oil and bacon.
Add the meat and vegetables. Continue to cook until the meat is done.
Mix in the rest of the ingredients and cook uncovered over medium-low heat. Stir occasionally for about 20 minutes or until most of the broth has evaporated.
Transfer meat filling to a 10 x 15 baking dish and using a large spoon flatten out to form an even layer.
Using a blender, food processor, or electric mixer puree all the ingredients for the top layer and spread evenly over the meat.
Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes.
Let stand 5 minutes and serve (with tomatoes if possible )


----------



## KathyL

Tiny ate 1/2 lb salmon! Well I suppose she was hungry. Do you ever make her salmon patties or would she snub canned salmon. You might be able to hide pills in them if you made them thick enough.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Mary, the standing joke around here is that I only serve humans whatever Tiny turns her nose up at. But you know you are welcome ANY TIME and you and I will go out to eat and chat. Haven't seen you in ages.
Danny, that looks good enough to eat. But a bit pricey, even for the queen  .
Kathy, Tiny is hot and cold on the canned salmon. Sometimes she will eat it, and then when I go stock up on it, she won't have anything to do with it. (bitch)!
Tonight I am offering up a package of Oscar Mayer Selects Slow Roasted Roast Beef cold cuts (7 ounces), a few Chicken in a Biscuit crackers, and a fresh tomato. To hide the pills, of course!!!


----------



## dborgers

Barb,

This ought to cover making the pie


----------



## hotel4dogs

Is that one of the millions they are destroying because they're misprinted??


----------



## Brave

I'm going to road trip and visit all of my forum friends. Give Tiny tiny kisses from me and gentle lovings from Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Is that one of the millions they are destroying because they're misprinted??


Misprinted? They can't be! I just made them myself!! LOL


----------



## dborgers

Tiny Dancer

Eat up today and enjoy the cooling temperatures. We love ya 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Bacon


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending hugs to Tiny, and hope that she eats well today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is a bit "off" today, not bad, but I see it. Also had very, very loose poops this morning so her tomato and carrot comsumption has been limited today, which does not please her.
She was just begging at the table, but I had nothing to offer her. (because we were eating hash with lots of onion in it) She already had eaten her dinner, so I just tried to give her a few crackers at the table. She looked at me and her eyes said, "seriously????", then she stalked off, gave a big HARUMPH, and laid down.


----------



## Brave

The queen must be appeased!!!! 



Sorry she is having an off day. Give her extra long hugs and cuddles from me. And then have your DH give you a nice long hug from me, too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is a bit "off" today, not bad, but I see it. Also had very, very loose poops this morning so her tomato and carrot comsumption has been limited today, which does not please her.
> She was just begging at the table, but I had nothing to offer her. (because we were eating hash with lots of onion in it) She already had eaten her dinner, so I just tried to give her a few crackers at the table. She looked at me and her eyes said, "seriously????", then she stalked off, gave a big HARUMPH, and laid down.


I said "AWWWwwwww .." out loud.

"The Dowager Queen of Goldens" That's our gal. I can hear her 16th Century Elizabeth I voice when expressing her whims about food, "Take it away. It does not please me." LOL 

I bow to Your Royal Highness! Dowager Queen Of The Realm ...


----------



## Claudia M

Surely mom could get some bacon with those crackers!!!!! I am with Tiny on this one!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Claudia M said:


> Surely mom could get some bacon with those crackers!!!!! I am with Tiny on this one!!!!


"Hear Hear!! All Hail The Queen!"


----------



## hotel4dogs

OMG, that is the PERFECT description of Tiny's attitude!!!! (Bitch).
She ate the last of the leftover meatloaf for breakfast, and was looking for a bit more, so I gave her some turkey coldcuts. A better day methinks.




dborgers said:


> "Take it away. It does not please me."


----------



## dborgers

Hi Tiny  Have a fun day 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Ground turkey & Tomato Salad


----------



## hotel4dogs

I showed Tiny the jalapenos in the picture and told her that's what her pills are going in if she doesn't shape up....she was unimpressed.
Harumph.


----------



## dborgers

Ground turkey and tomatoes should be a hit. I didn't see the jaepenos. Small pic


----------



## hotel4dogs

ANYTHING and tomatoes is a hit!!


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks likes tomatoes when they rot and drop on the ground so he can roll in them  (which is the reason I had to move my vegetable garden)


----------



## hotel4dogs

I had to move mine, too....behind a fence!! Because Ms. Tiny was helping herself to way too many tomatoes.


----------



## swishywagga

How is "Her Majesty" doing today?


----------



## dborgers

Yes, another loyal fan checking in


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here too! How is Miss Tiny today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Ms. Tiny...hope you all had a good day!


----------



## lhowemt

I think it is about time for more Tiny Dancer photos! What say ye Barb, oh servant of the Dowager Queen? Will she pose for one or two? Who needs puppy pictures when we can see our sweet senior?

Well yeah OK, I need both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think Danny's photo of Tiny is awesome, but I will try to get another one  .
Tiny has had a string of "off" days. Nothing serious, but not really herself. Hoping today is a better day. Last night she was doing a little gagging/retching in the middle of the night. This isn't new, but she hasn't done it for a while. I'm not sure the cause, because she seems to feel okay.
This morning, I gave her a few crackers which she was happy to have. She'll have breakfast a little later.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hope the Queen has a better day today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Queen Bitch, LOLOL.
I am on a streak where everything has been breaking recently (ever notice how that happens? One thing breaks, then it seems everything you touch breaks!) and the latest was my microwave last night. 
I had saved a nice big piece of baked cod from last night's dinner for Tiny's breakfast this morning, and a little meatloaf that I had frozen from last week. 
But.....she had to eat it cold! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Luckily, she didn't seem to mind, and ate it right up. So today is starting well. 
On another note, when she went down her ramp to the patio this morning (one step) she slipped and fell. I felt bad, I see a bit more weakness in her back end these days. I know it's bound to happen, but it's sad to see.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hang in there Tiny. Hope you have a good day with no breaks for you...just mom's stuff. Glad you are still eating well even though it was cold. Hugs all around.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Queen Bitch, LOLOL.
> I am on a streak where everything has been breaking recently (ever notice how that happens? One thing breaks, then it seems everything you touch breaks!) and the latest was my microwave last night.
> I had saved a nice big piece of baked cod from last night's dinner for Tiny's breakfast this morning, and a little meatloaf that I had frozen from last week.
> But.....she had to eat it cold! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> Luckily, she didn't seem to mind, and ate it right up. So today is starting well.
> On another note, when she went down her ramp to the patio this morning (one step) she slipped and fell. I felt bad, I see a bit more weakness in her back end these days. I know it's bound to happen, but it's sad to see.




I understand the emotion seeing her fall. Maybe put guide rails up in either side of the ramp? Sorry your on a breaking streak. Did someone wake up on on the wrong side of the bed? I find that if my day starts out cruddy it tends to get worse, especially Mondays (yuck!). Glad Tiny ate, even though it was cold. Keep up the fantastic job!!! You are doing great and are an inspiration!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, sounds like a manic monday, hoping your day gets better. Glad Tiny ate well, hugs!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tiny and hope that you have a good day together. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry you're in the "trouble" zone! My microwave has been on the fritz for several months - occasionally it has no power at all - usually a few bangs on the control panel will bring it back to life though.  It will work without a problem for an extended period and then act up, making me angry at the microwave and myself for not replacing it already, but then it's back to normal. At least it was Tiny's dinner that was served cold and not your own!

I also know what you mean about the slipping/tripping. Hannah does it too and it breaks my heart that she's can't hold up as well as she once did. She's still got a zest for life, as does Tiny, which is a great thing!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny on her way to breakfast


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Orange Roughy & Tomato


----------



## lhowemt

dborgers said:


> Tiny on her way to breakfast


Excellent! It is like getting new pictures!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Checking in, been a while and have been catching up on her majesty. Glad she is doing well in the grand scheme of things and hope she is ok from her fall yesterday.

Fun photos Danny


----------



## TheZ's

Her Imperial Majesty, Queen Tiny! Sounds like she's eating quite well.





dborgers said:


> Tiny on her way to breakfast


----------



## KathyL

lhowemt said:


> Excellent! It is like getting new pictures!


 
That's not "LIKE" new pictures, it really is Tiny on her way to breakfast!


----------



## dborgers

At 16 1/2+ years old, I hold Tiny in as much grand esteem as any queen on Earth 

As well as her loyal, loving courtesan, Lady Barbara, Duchess of Illinois, who keeps our beloved lady's needs met


----------



## hotel4dogs

Laughed so hard I cried!!!
The only thing I would change is the title, should be:

Tiny waiting for her breakfast to be brought to her!



dborgers said:


> Tiny on her way to breakfast


----------



## lhowemt

hotel4dogs said:


> Laughed so hard I cried!!!
> The only thing I would change is the title, should be:
> 
> Tiny waiting for her breakfast to be brought to her!


Good girl!

I hope Lila turns into a matriarchal queen someday (she's only 7). She practices. When it is time to let her lick our plate (about 50/50 depending on what it is) she prefers the plate is brought to her and placed between her paws. No, she does NOT want to get up. And when we are going to bed, and she's already hopped on the bed, she wants her fish oil and flax seed brought to her there. So what if immediately after that she gets off for our pee trip outside, she is royalty in training. She still wants to be served. And she is. Love them!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Lila is currently a queen wannabe. Give her a few more years and she can graduate to full royalty  .


----------



## dborgers

TheZ's said:


> Her Imperial Majesty, Queen Tiny! Sounds like she's eating quite well.


As with Queen Victoria, "Long May She Reign!!" (and find her food delicious)


----------



## Claudia M

based on this from Wikipedia: " Isabella was short but of strong stocky build, of a very fair complexion, and had blue eyes, and had a hair color that was between reddish-blonde and auburn." I am inclined to go with Queen Isabella for Tiny! Plus Tiny is such a Bella Bellissima!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Tiny on her way to breakfast


Laughed out loud at this. Barb, I think you need to frame this one.


----------



## coppers-mom

Glad this thread gave me a good laugh this morning! Go Tiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Girl said:


> Laughed out loud at this. Barb, I think you need to frame this one.


Quite agree, that picture is fantastic!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Queen Tiny doing today? I hope her back legs are a little stronger today. Hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am out of town today and tomorrow. I sure hate to leave her right now....


----------



## dborgers

Today (or Thursday's) Tiny Temptation - Pizza with Tomato 

Tiny, eat while your mom is gone, OK?


----------



## hotel4dogs

of course, I cook up all her favorites for while I'm gone so she'll eat for my husband. He said she ate well yesterday, and took her pills like a good girl  .
I'll be home tonight.


----------



## HolDaisy

Danny that photo is hilarious of Tiny on her way to breakfast! So glad to hear that Tiny is eating well, keep it up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

We all love you Tiny!!


----------



## swishywagga

sweet faice, thanx fur your post on me thred, hope ur doin ok xx


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, you're an amazing girl  Aren't you lucky to have a mom who keeps you eating like a queen?


----------



## hockeybelle31

Hi Miss Tiny and TGIF! I hope you have a great weekend and that you eat like a queen  Kisses from Atlanta!


----------



## hotel4dogs

We seem to have hit a bit of a rough patch, and I'm trying to very patiently ride it out. 
Tiny's appetite has been really down the last 2 days. She just sort of picks at her food, despite my offering things that normally she REALLY likes. 
But we've had these rough patches before, and sometimes they last for a week or even a little longer, so I remain optimistic that that's all it is.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Single Serve Cottage Cheese (fit for a queen) 

Maybe a little something chilly on her tongue will spur her appetite


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending pawzative thoughts for Ms. Tiny. We love you sweet girl...praying you get your appetite back soon. Hugs for you Barb.


----------



## GoldenMum

Hoping Miss Tiny feels more like eating tonight!


----------



## KathyL

I hope her appetite picks up and she is just having a few off days.


----------



## TheZ's

Hoping that Queen Tiny is back on track asap. That picky eating sure is a worry.


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny, that cottage cheese sounds yummy and so good for your figure, we all know you like to look your best!!. Barb, hope her eating picks up, your doing a great job as always, hugs x


----------



## lhowemt

Hmmmm, what will make Tiny's tummy tingle? Tortellini, with Alfredo and cheese????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny ate an *okay* dinner last night, she had some fish and a few slices of turkey cold cuts, which I had to hand feed her. But at least she did eat.
I forgot to thaw out some of her favorite thin sliced steak for breakfast this morning, so it's thawing now. Hopefully she will find that appealing.


----------



## my4goldens

sorry tiny is having a rough patch. hope she perks up soon. how's my three hooligans doing? Miss them lots.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, she seems kind of stiff and sore, more so than usual. Maybe DH has had her in the yard too much?
Speaking of the yard, your pups spend a lot of time out there, well, Raider and Tugg do. Libby would just as soon be left alone by those two. The boys crack me up, though, every time a door opens they come FLYING over, top speed, to see if there *might* be a cookie involved. No cookie....they roam off again. 
Had to get more eye drops for Raider, Dr. Wild said the bottle should last 18 days if we did it perfectly every time, we only got 10 days out of it, as we miss sometimes when he is being a moving target and then we have to do it again ! 
Enjoying having them here.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny ate an *okay* dinner last night, she had some fish and a few slices of turkey cold cuts, which I had to hand feed her. But at least she did eat.
> I forgot to thaw out some of her favorite thin sliced steak for breakfast this morning, so it's thawing now. Hopefully she will find that appealing.


Happy to read this update. I hope she ate the steak this morning, too. If she only knew how important her eating is to so many people!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, she seems kind of stiff and sore, more so than usual. Maybe DH has had her in the yard too much?
> Speaking of the yard, your pups spend a lot of time out there, well, Raider and Tugg do. Libby would just as soon be left alone by those two. The boys crack me up, though, every time a door opens they come FLYING over, top speed, to see if there *might* be a cookie involved. No cookie....they roam off again.
> Had to get more eye drops for Raider, Dr. Wild said the bottle should last 18 days if we did it perfectly every time, we only got 10 days out of it, as we miss sometimes when he is being a moving target and then we have to do it again !
> Enjoying having them here.


Praying for Tiny. I take it you're babysitting Raider and Tugg!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, she gobbled the steak right up. Bitch.
I'm babysitting Raider, Tugg, and Libby. They belong to my4goldens. They are wonderful dogs.
Got a LOT of goldens here right now, which is great fun!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Miss Tiny reminds you that calling her a bitch is a compliment. 

She is trying to make you feel guilty for being away for more than a whole day and she is using her whole bag of tricks to do the job. She really knows what a first-rate servant you are and she is determined to keep gourmet meals coming her way. Lucky girl!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Queen Bitch, LOLOL.
> I am on a streak where everything has been breaking recently (ever notice how that happens? One thing breaks, then it seems everything you touch breaks!) and the latest was my microwave last night...


When we are breaking things, it is a sign that we have become ungrounded, often from travel or too much hurrying. Things that can help include long walks and eating red meat. This will sound very strange, but it can also help to hug a tree... put your hands facing each other on opposite sides of the trunk of a large tree and ask it to let you borrow its roots, sending energy into the ground. I felt so silly the first time I did this, but in a matter of seconds I felt a rush of energy down my spine and felt suddenly heavier - in a good way!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah, too much hurrying, that would be the case. I live my life in a hurry. Never seem to be caught up. No wonder everything has been breaking.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yeah, "bitch" is pretty much a term of endearment for Ms. Tiny!


----------



## Bob Dylan

No, no, no, not Miss Tiny, just not possible. She is just a little off today, give her Hugs from NJ!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I told Tiny today that she's a bitch.
She looked at me, and her eyes said....." that's MS. bitch to you...."


----------



## Vhuynh2

Sometimes I lovingly call Molly "bitch" too. It's her sassiness (and I love it!). My BF doesn't like that I call her that, but he doesn't get it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, that's exactly what it is. We've always said Tiny has total Brat-itude. She still does!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Every dog that tried it with Fiona would call her one


----------



## Bob Dylan

It's probably what keeps her going, Good for Miss Tiny!


----------



## lhowemt

Lila likes to bark when she doesn't get what she wants. Sometimes I spell it to her - B R A T! Bark at me for many withholdings, neighbors for being on the other side of the fence, greeters who don't let her and jump up and hug her. Love our bitchy bratty girls!

I was thinking the other day when Tiny wasn't eating that it might be time to break out the steak. I made yogurt cups for our girls, pb, yogurt, pumpkin, a banana, and a bit of nu pro (delicious gravy). Put in half cup container and freeze. Time to give.one each to PearLila. Wish we could give one to Tiny also!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Had to get more eye drops for Raider, Dr. Wild said the bottle should last 18 days if we did it perfectly every time, we only got 10 days out of it, as we miss sometimes when he is being a moving target and then we have to do it again !
> Enjoying having them here.


Sorry about the eye drops, I had an extra bottle at home, guess I should have brought it, I will pay you for it when I pick them up. I miss them. I know what you mean about the moving target, I sometimes miss too. See you soon.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I told Tiny today that she's a bitch.
> She looked at me, and her eyes said....." that's MS. bitch to you...."


I used to call Tess the same thing, truth of the matter, she really could be one, I still miss her desperately, bitchiness or not.


----------



## swishywagga

Isn't it a monthly birthday for the Queen today?. Glad she's showing you plenty of Bratitude!!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Red Delicious Apple


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I told Tiny today that she's a bitch.
> She looked at me, and her eyes said....." that's MS. bitch to you...."


You're sure she didn't say, "That's Queen Bitch to you?"


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Tess was a royal bitch, too, and we adored her. Just love that spunky attitude in the girls! 
Yes, it's Tiny's 16 year, 7 month birthday. Wow. Who'd have thought? ! ? !


----------



## TheZ's

Happy 16 yrs. & 7 mos. to Tiny. At that age you're allowed to be a little bitchy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 16 years, 7 months to Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Wishing Tiny the happiest of days! And fingers crossed her appetite continues to improve


----------



## dborgers

And Tiny ... Happy 16 years 7 month birthday!! 

Every month is definitely a BIG reason to celebrate, you amazing girl


----------



## SandyK

Happy 16 year 7 month to Tiny!!! I think a little bitchiness is good for us!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

You go girl!!! Happy 16 years 7 months!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy birthday to the Queen B! If you can't be bitchy at that age, when can you be?


----------



## Vhuynh2

Wow, 16 years and 7 months -- way to go Tiny!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Just checking in on her royal highness Queen Tiny! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Still chuckling over Finn's Fan, "The Queen B". Makes me think of Aunt Bea on the old Andy Griffith show. Wonder if that was Aunt Bitch? Nah, I don't think so .
Tiny's appetite is still off. It's been a string of days now. She's eating, but I have to be more and more creative to keep her eating. Hopefully this too shall pass.
Yesterday afternoon she ate an entire container of Oscar Meyer Deli Selects roast beef (sound like a lot, but only about 200 calories in the container). So this morning I offered her Oscar Meyer Deli Selects chicken. Think she'd touch it? Heck no. Stared at it like it was poop. Oh wait, she used to eat poop. Hmm....stared at it like it was pills.
So I made her a peanut butter sandwich. She ate that. Also ate some salmon jerky, which both my dogs love. 
For anyone looking for a nice made in USA healthy treat (no, I don't get a kickback, LOL), try Colorado Naturals Salmon Jerky. The only ingredient is salmon. I break it in small pieces for them and they love it. While you can get it at Petco, around here Menards also carries it, and it's cheaper.


----------



## Brave

Happy 16 years and 7 months Queen B!!!!!!

Now eat something to celebrate!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Peanut butter yum! Does she like yogurt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Tiny, Happy 16+7, your go Girl!!!!

I love your attitude and at your age you earned it, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Happy 16 & 7!
You are one amazing girl and so is your Mom!!


----------



## KathyL

A peanut butter sandwich is something. Is she still on her tomato kick? I hope you picked whatever you had because we've had some pretty cold nights around here.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry Ms. Queen B is giving you a hard time eating. You cracked me up about the poop eating... I'm sure Danny will come up with something to entise her for you.....he always does.


----------



## Claudia M

Queen B is for Queen (Isa)Bella!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Smoked Salmon 

Tiny ... you love salmon ... mouthwatering salmon ... yum ... you want salmon


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, you're getting VERY hungry. You want to eat ... because you're hungry ... VERY hungry. 

When you wake up you'll be very hungry ... wanting to eat a lot ... hungry ... you're very hungry .......


----------



## hotel4dogs

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz................

Danny, I thought for sure you were going to post a picture of POOP  :yuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, she is not a big fan of yogurt. She used to be, but now she seems to have a hard time eating it. Not really sure why, we think there's something wrong in either her mouth or throat but a lot of things (like rice or noodles) are really hard for her to eat. They just sort of fall back out of the side of her mouth. Only on the right hand side.
Yes, I did pick all the tomatoes that seemed worth salvaging. Not too many, unfortunately. We, too, have had some bitter cold already, with lows in the mid-20's the last 2 nights. Very early for this kind of weather for us.
I need to refill her ursodiol (actigall) prescription again. That's 240 pills since I said, "just give me 30, she's not going to live much longer". Now I wonder, should I get 60 this time, or will that jinx her? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## TheZ's

Overall it sounds like she's been holding on very well. I wouldn't jinx it by ordering 60. Not to be irrationally superstitious or anything.


----------



## swishywagga

I think I just heard thunder, Oh no it was Tiny's tummy rumbling!. Hope sleeping beauty eats well when she awakes x


----------



## lhowemt

I think 60 pills is reasonable, and wouldn't be a jinx. 240 would be a jinx. 60 is just to reduce your errands.....

Good girl queen Tiny, keep your mama hopping....

Pears. I think pears might be good? Nice ripe juicy pears. It might make her poop a bit of a problem though....


----------



## swishywagga

How is Tiny doing today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny seems about the same today, thanks for asking. She seems to feel fine, just not especially hungry. She ate *okay* today, but it's challenging.
Some days I feel like giving up on her (but of course I won't) because she's so frustrating.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny,

Do another hypnosis session. We need to get you REALLY hungry, dahling.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I am glad to hear Tiny is fine. She is blessed to have you. All the best.... and a kiss for Tiny!


----------



## TheZ's

You sound discouraged today. Hope tomorrow's a better day. You've been doing a great job with Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. I'm sure you know the feeling. Sometimes caring for them gets a bit overwhelming, when you offer 3 or 4 meals and they keep refusing them.
Today will be a better day.



TheZ's said:


> You sound discouraged today. Hope tomorrow's a better day. You've been doing a great job with Tiny.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny seems about the same today, thanks for asking. She seems to feel fine, just not especially hungry. She ate *okay* today, but it's challenging.
> Some days I feel like giving up on her (but of course I won't) because she's so frustrating.


Hope today is better for Tiny.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, check out this cooking show. Doesn't it look yummy?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Is Tiny getting any sunshine today? I hope she soaks it all up and will get an appetite.


----------



## TheZ's

dborgers said:


> Tiny, check out this cooking show. Doesn't it look yummy?
> 
> Easy Homemade Dog Food Meal - YouTube


That looked really good. Hope Tiny watched it.

Danny I have to tell you that you've suggested parmesan chicken for Zoe enough that I've been getting popups advertising it, recipes, and even a suggested YouTube recipe while I was watching this. Since she always seems willing to eat rotisserie chicken I haven't actually tried the parmesan chicken yet but I feel the pressure mounting to give it a try.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had 8 meatballs (small ones!) for lunch, so we are improving


----------



## dborgers

Kroger sells parmesan chicken breasts frozen in a sack.

I suggested it because they're so smelly. It was one of the few food items I could get Andy interested in when he wouldn't eat anything else. 


TheZ's said:


> That looked really good. Hope Tiny watched it.
> 
> Danny I have to tell you that you've suggested parmesan chicken for Zoe enough that I've been getting popups advertising it, recipes, and even a suggested YouTube recipe while I was watching this. Since she always seems willing to eat rotisserie chicken I haven't actually tried the parmesan chicken yet but I feel the pressure mounting to give it a try.


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny!, she was probably just watching her waistline, after all the Queen must look her best. Hoping things keep improving, your doing SUCH a great job as always. Have a wonderful weekend x


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> tiny had 8 meatballs (small ones!) for lunch, so we are improving


Yeah, Tiny! You go girl!


----------



## lhowemt

I tried to quote your post about the meatballs, but a total different one came up!

Meatballs-pressed together with TOMATO glue! Yum!!! Does she like spaghetti?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I bought a big bag of frozen meatballs, which no doubt means that after today she will not touch them. Bitch.
She won't eat spaghetti, I think because it's too hard for her to eat. With the missing teeth, plus whatever else is going on in her mouth, it seems to just fall right out the side of her mouth.
Tito, however, thinks that's pretty cool. He just follows her around...


----------



## lhowemt

How about just the sauce? With chunks of meatballs, chopped up tomatoes and Parmesan cheese? Meat and vegis- forget the pasta. Or pieces of bread cut up so it isn't as slippery as noodles. 

I hope she is well tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Now I suspect the queen would HIGHLY approve of that!




lhowemt said:


> How about just the sauce? With chunks of meatballs, chopped up tomatoes and Parmesan cheese? Meat and vegis- forget the pasta. Or pieces of bread cut up so it isn't as slippery as noodles.
> 
> I hope she is well tonight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you found something he queen approved of for her dinner. I suspect you might need to hand feed her little bites while singing her praises to improve her appetite.
You have to kowtow to royalty and remind them of their awesomeness pretty often to keep them happy. I know you've had experience with this, but maybe you need to step it up a notch.

No - Tiny didn't call me and dictate what I should type for you this morning. She sent the message telepathically.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

The Queen Bitch, errr, oops, Queen B, continues to be "off". It's been quite a string of days now, I'm hoping this isn't the new normal.
Last night I gave her a nice fresh grilled hamburger which I soaked in beef stew juices. She walked away from it. I was able to hand feed her most of it, but she clearly didn't really want it. Maybe the problem was that I was not reminding her of her royal loveliness, LOL??? Really I was in a hurry and just trying to get her to eat.
We are counting down the tomatoes left. There are 6. I hope she likes store bought ones when these run out. 
This morning I broke out the big guns, and fried up the very thin steak that she likes so well. I was quite pleased that it went right down, without even being hand fed, so at least that's something.
At the risk of whining (please believe me when I say that I cherish every day she has left, and hope there are many, many more), it gets really difficult trying to plan 3 meals a day for a finicky dog. It's bad enough planning dinner every night for DH and myself, let alone 3 unique meals for the Queen B. 
I cooked extra cod last night, so hopefully she will agree to eat it for lunch today. Not sure what to give her for dinner, I still have some beef stew broth left, maybe some meatballs in stew? 
SHEEESH.
Danny, I keep forgetting to look for the parmesan chicken breasts at Kroger. But I made her some shake-and-bake chicken breasts, and when they were cooling rolled them in shredded parmesan, and that was a BIG hit. She actually agreed to eat it two days in a row, which is pretty rare for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

I can't even think of three REALLY DIFFERENT meals in a week for Ken and I.
Seems we always eat the same things, and we're pretty content with that!
I think you are a great Mom and I'm sure Tiny does, too.
Praying she gets her appetite back.
I have used the Shake and Bake and put parmesan cheese on the chicken, too.
Delicious!


----------



## dborgers

> Danny, I keep forgetting to look for the parmesan chicken breasts at Kroger. But I made her some shake-and-bake chicken breasts, and when they were cooling rolled them in shredded parmesan, and that was a BIG hit. She actually agreed to eat it two days in a row, which is pretty rare for her.


Woo hoo! 

Thanksgiving "Mutt Muffins" recipe


----------



## lhowemt

It gets exhausting caring for an old animal, I think we all understand. Hopefully our ideas help. It can be hard enough keeping them medicated let Aline when their eating gets picky. I swear I eat the same thing for lunch everyday.... when I am out of ingredients I am stumped. Some day the inevitable will happen, and her highness will have been given the best and most thoughtful care. The bad days trend down and the good day's uptick gets to be less and it is so hard on us. It is totally normal to get frustrated and tired. I love this forum because it is OK to share these feelings and talk about these things. It does not mean the love and commitment is any less strong. I think to some degree it is what has to happen to eventually let go. Ugh. Hate this topic.

A thought on tomatoes, most store bought ones are bred for storage, not flavor. If she turns up her nose when you run out maybe some from a health food store might tantalize her nose more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Has take out fast food been covered in this thread yet? Yes I know its not the best but..

Danny's Andy loved his chicken nuggets. Tucker loved his cheeseburgers. Copper loved his Arby's roast beef.

If Fiona gets to this point I think fried Scallops would be a fave. Or perhaps some chinese chicken fingers...

I know we can make all this stuff ourselves but it is something about being cooked by a take out place. Maybe the MSG in certain cases? I dunno.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for your insightful comments, you are so right. At first there is just the occasional bad day, mostly good ones. Then you realize that the bad days are getting more frequent. At some point, the bad ones start to outnumber the good ones, and you have some thinking to do. Then we get to the point where there just plain aren't any more good ones. 
Great thought about the tomatoes.
Also, there's a farmer down the street from me that does hydroponics, I'll have to stop by and see if he's doing tomatoes this year. Some years he does, other years he doesn't.




lhowemt said:


> It gets exhausting caring for an old animal, I think we all understand. Hopefully our ideas help. It can be hard enough keeping them medicated let Aline when their eating gets picky. I swear I eat the same thing for lunch everyday.... when I am out of ingredients I am stumped. Some day the inevitable will happen, and her highness will have been given the best and most thoughtful care. The bad days trend down and the good day's uptick gets to be less and it is so hard on us. It is totally normal to get frustrated and tired. I love this forum because it is OK to share these feelings and talk about these things. It does not mean the love and commitment is any less strong. I think to some degree it is what has to happen to eventually let go. Ugh. Hate this topic.
> 
> A thought on tomatoes, most store bought ones are bred for storage, not flavor. If she turns up her nose when you run out maybe some from a health food store might tantalize her nose more.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

The only issue I have with fast food is that the nearest one is almost 1/2 hour from me!!! (I live in the middle of corn fields, in a rural area).
Other than that, I would be very glad to get some for her to take the burden of deciding what to cook off of me now and then.



GoldenCamper said:


> Has take out fast food been covered in this thread yet? Yes I know its not the best but..
> 
> Danny's Andy loved his chicken nuggets. Tucker loved his cheeseburgers. Copper loved his Arby's roast beef.
> 
> If Fiona gets to this point I think fried Scallops would be a fave. Or perhaps some chinese chicken fingers...
> 
> I know we can make all this stuff ourselves but it is something about being cooked by a take out place. Maybe the MSG in certain cases? I dunno.


----------



## OutWest

If you have a sunny spot near your back door, you might want to setting up an inexpensive little hothouse to grow tomatoes in. If you grow them in pots, you could actually put a heater underneath the pots to keep them from freezing. Your whole family would benefit from tomatoes in the winter! This is just a thought from someone who has never grown tomatoes in the winter. 

To Tiny from all of mine: C'mon your royal highness... eat that good stuff, or we're coming to Chicago to eat it for you! Sounds good to us...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Actually I have a big sun room on my house, which has windows on 3 sides and does get a lot of sun. But I didn't think tomatoes would grow inside? They seem to need lots of heat and humidity to do well. 
I should google it and see!


----------



## lhowemt

Thi k is is really hard to get tomato plants to fruit in the winter. There just isn't enough sun, too low and too short. You'd want to augment it with lighting, and regular fluorescent should be enough additional, grow blue even better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Stupid typos! Now I can't seem to edit my post 

IT is hard
Grow bulbs NOT grow blue...

Stinking phone keyboard....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> Also, there's a farmer down the street from me that does hydroponics, I'll have to stop by and see if he's doing tomatoes this year. Some years he does, other years he doesn't.


No doubt you and Tiny can charm him into keeping you in tomatoes this winter.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up on Ms. Tiny again....sorry to read she had a rough few days eating for you. Hopefully after the meatball day she is eating again. You are such a good mom, Barb. 

My bridge girl was a tough one for me when she wouldn't eat too. She had a ton of food allergies so finding the right thing was almost impossible when she wouldn't eat. Plus, on top of it she was a diabetic and I wasn't supposed to give her the insulin if she didn't have food in her. She lived to 13 1/2 years old.


----------



## dborgers

Let's get those gastric juices flowing, Tiny Dancer


----------



## hotel4dogs

Made a trip to Kroger today at noontime (also Farm and Fleet to stock up on the BIG jars of dog goodies!).
They did NOT HAVE parmesan chicken breasts!!! :no:
I did buy some of the butterball roasted turkey (as in, $9 a pound, I hope the bitch appreciates this) that she normally loves, 4 pounds of it, so hopefully she will eat that even though she's a bit off. 
Stopped at McDonald's, and got a 20 piece chicken McNuggets. Came home and my daughter, Tiny, and I had them for lunch. 
Tiny ate EIGHT of them (as in, 360 calories worth!!) ! 
Now I have heartburn and am horribly thirsty, but Tiny is contented and happy! 
I also bought some grape tomatoes to try for "pill pockets". :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

> They (Kroger) did NOT HAVE parmesan chicken breasts!!!


Fire the manager!!! Sprinkle parmesan cheese on roasted chicken?


----------



## hockeybelle31

Sorry Miss Tiny has been having off days. I just wanted to say how much I appreciate you sharing all your stories and even frustrations. I find myself checking the senior section first because you all are so amazing and I hope I get the chance to be this kind of mom for Fannin. 

Now Miss Tiny, eat eat eat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Good Morning Your Majesty, hoping you feel great and eat well today!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Made a trip to Kroger today at noontime (also Farm and Fleet to stock up on the BIG jars of dog goodies!).
> They did NOT HAVE parmesan chicken breasts!!! :no:
> I did buy some of the butterball roasted turkey (as in, $9 a pound, I hope the bitch appreciates this) that she normally loves, 4 pounds of it, so hopefully she will eat that even though she's a bit off.
> Stopped at McDonald's, and got a 20 piece chicken McNuggets. Came home and my daughter, Tiny, and I had them for lunch.
> Tiny ate EIGHT of them (as in, 360 calories worth!!) !
> Now I have heartburn and am horribly thirsty, but Tiny is contented and happy!
> I also bought some grape tomatoes to try for "pill pockets". :crossfing


Yay - such a great post (well, minus the heartburn). I love the grape tomatos as Pill Pockets!


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Grilled Tomatoes 

*TINY TV*​


----------



## olliversmom

Glad Miss T enjoyed her nuggets.
I have gastric indigestion even thinking about them myself 
(too many long roadtrips with the human kids for soccer tourneys and quickie Mickey D meals on the go. Bleh.)


----------



## Brave

So glad she ate some chicken mcnuggets. Looks like Andy is whispering in her ear about how BLESSED she is.  

Hope today rocks for y'all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

People are strange. In Kroger some of them were actually staring at me in the produce department. Weird. Don't others buy grape tomatoes?
(while singing...."Tiny eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeats........Tomato TREEEEEEATS.....")


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> People are strange. In Kroger some of them were actually staring at me in the produce department. Weird. Don't others buy grape tomatoes?
> (while singing...."Tiny eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeats........Tomato TREEEEEEATS.....")


Funny. We're we at the same store? I got looks (in produce) when I was muttering about Bear not liking green bananas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

From now on I'm wearing my camo shirt to Kroger so I can hide amongst the greens while singing loudly!!!
On a sadder note, I was thinking today I sure sure hope I don't lose Tiny around the holidays. I lost Toby on January 2, it will be 2 years ago this January. I can't have 2 of them go around the holidays, I just can't.


----------



## lhowemt

People can be so bland.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> People are strange. In Kroger some of them were actually staring at me in the produce department. Weird. Don't others buy grape tomatoes?
> (while singing...."Tiny eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeats........Tomato TREEEEEEATS.....")


That's too cool! 



> From now on I'm wearing my camo shirt to Kroger so I can hide amongst the greens while singing loudly!!!


Screw what anyone thinks. Sing on!! 

In fact, put on sunglasses and take her in with you


----------



## KathyL

If someone looked at me, I would have just lied and said something like "Oh aren't these cute, just teeny, tiny treats"

Now don't even begin to think about what could maybe happen. And I won't lie to you because last October is when reality set in for me when Harley's platelets dropped. He made it through the holidays but this year the minute October rolled in all I could think of was last year. But I'm not so sure the holidays made any difference because basically it hurts no matter what time of year it is. Just keep singing in the store and finding ways to keep Tiny happy.


----------



## OutWest

I think if you can't be yourself in a grocery store, where can you be? I walk around wearing brightly colored reading glasses on the tip of my nose, looking at the shopping list on my phone and then at the food and the prices over the top of the glasses.  I decided I don't care how eccentric I look. (DD does not agree...she's terminally embarrassed by me...) 

As KathL said, don't even think about what could happen and when. You have your lovely royal tomato-loving Tiny now and that's what matters. And her eating habits and menu are highly entertaining to dog lovers around the world. I love reading about her every day.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in on Queen Tiny and her tomatoes. Do you suppose she likes them sun-dried? Those would be available in the winter and might make fine pill pockets.

People in grocery stores who look down their noses at others must suffer from cranio-rectal inversion. (What does that mean they see?!!!!) I could attach an image, but then my fellow mods would be on my case.


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> From now on I'm wearing my camo shirt to Kroger so I can hide amongst the greens while singing loudly!!!
> On a sadder note, I was thinking today I sure sure hope I don't lose Tiny around the holidays. I lost Toby on January 2, it will be 2 years ago this January. I can't have 2 of them go around the holidays, I just can't.


oh gosh Barb, don't say it and don't think it. This just gave me a little shock. Tiny just can't go!


----------



## PrincessDi

dborgers said:


> That's too cool!
> 
> Screw what anyone thinks. Sing on!!
> 
> In fact, put on sunglasses and take her in with you


I'm with Danny! Take her in! I'll bet she has an entourage of admirers thru out the store!


----------



## Pixie

I am pretty sure Tiny enjoys more the tomatoes because her mum picked up while singing  Don't plants like when we speak to them? Well... tomatoes prefer singing 

Just focus on enjoying every single day with Tiny and having a great holiday period with your fav girl


----------



## hotel4dogs

I didn't mean to sound morose about the possibility of Tiny passing at the holidays. Two years ago this weekend was when Toby had the "stroke", or whatever it was. He lived for another 8 weeks, he improved for a while and then declined rapidly. Part of those 8 weeks was a matter of just wanting to get through the holiday season with family and friends around before saying goodbye to him. He wasn't suffering, per se, but he had no quality of life left, either. 
Now Tiny, on the other hand, I have different worries about. She is declining VERY slowly. VERY. But I worry that I don't control her pain enough. Yet, how can I put down a dog that just has some back end pain when she tries to get up? She seems to be okay once she has walked a few feet and walked the kinks out, so to speak. It's a balancing act because of her liver, I can't really increase the pain drugs because then she doesn't eat. So I try to reach a happy medium between pain control and continuing to eat. Meanwhile, she seems happy, playful, and still seeks lots of attention. But I know she's in pain because she lies down very slowly sometimes, and has a hard time getting up if she's on a slippery floor. She pants when she walks more than a couple dozen feet. 
So the thought is in my mind that I lost Toby at the holidays, and then I look at Tiny, realize her age, and think, "how long can this dog live???". 
I'm rambling.
Vienna sausages and some crackers with peanut butter for breakfast. She ate every bite.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh Barb, I'm sorry that all this keeps coming to your mind. Anniversaries are so hard then as you said, to have another that is struggling. It just plain stinks ! Sending more good thoughts and prayers your way. Hugs for you and the "Queen"!


----------



## KathyL

You care deeply about Tiny and it's difficult to see the changes that come with age and/or illnesses. I think your feelings are natural so try not be hard on yourself. Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A frustrating day for sure. Days like this make me so sad.
This morning she pooped, and then sort of squished around in it when she went to get up. So of course, outside to be hosed off, while I am thinking "what in the world will I do in a few weeks when it gets really cold out??". Baby wipes. That's what I did with Toby.
Then as I'm drying her off, I find a BIG hot spot buried under her fur on her thigh. It was there before, but I thought it had gone away. Wrong. Just got hidden. I think it's a bed sore, actually. It's right over where the bone sticks out, and that's the side she lies on all the time, on the tile floor. 
So now I have to get the shaver out, and I shave a 4 inch square area around it this time so I can keep an eye on it better. Feeling very guilty, of course. Bad dog Mom. Sheesh.
Then she wouldn't eat lunch, despite it being one of her favorites, the Butterball turkey that I paid such a ridiculous amount for. Finally she agreed to eat it, but only if my husband hand fed it to her. Wouldn't touch it if I did. Bitch.
At dinner time, I warmed some nice leftover baked chicken breast for her (no parmesan). Think she would touch it? Not a chance. So then I melted some cheese on it (not parmesan, which is probably the problem), and she still wouldn't touch it. Even with DH feeding it to her. I got about 3 bites into her, then ended up throwing away the rest.
Down to 2 garden tomatoes sitting on my countertop.
DH and I had a fantastic dinner of wild caught (by DH) salmon and wild caught (also by DH) walleye. Guess who suddenly decided she was STARVING. Bitch. She won't touch the cheesy chicken, but fresh caught wild fish, um, yep.
So a tough day here. She also seems very tired today. But it's rainy, and we are all kind of out of it.
Tomorrow is another, hopefully better, day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> A frustrating day for sure. Days like this make me so sad.
> This morning she pooped, and then sort of squished around in it when she went to get up. So of course, outside to be hosed off, while I am thinking "what in the world will I do in a few weeks when it gets really cold out??". Baby wipes. That's what I did with Toby.
> Then as I'm drying her off, I find a BIG hot spot buried under her fur on her thigh. It was there before, but I thought it had gone away. Wrong. Just got hidden. I think it's a bed sore, actually. It's right over where the bone sticks out, and that's the side she lies on all the time, on the tile floor.
> So now I have to get the shaver out, and I shave a 4 inch square area around it this time so I can keep an eye on it better. Feeling very guilty, of course. Bad dog Mom. Sheesh.
> Then she wouldn't eat lunch, despite it being one of her favorites, the Butterball turkey that I paid such a ridiculous amount for. Finally she agreed to eat it, but only if my husband hand fed it to her. Wouldn't touch it if I did. Bitch.
> At dinner time, I warmed some nice leftover baked chicken breast for her (no parmesan). Think she would touch it? Not a chance. So then I melted some cheese on it (not parmesan, which is probably the problem), and she still wouldn't touch it. Even with DH feeding it to her. I got about 3 bites into her, then ended up throwing away the rest.
> Down to 2 garden tomatoes sitting on my countertop.
> DH and I had a fantastic dinner of wild caught (by DH) salmon and wild caught (also by DH) walleye. Guess who suddenly decided she was STARVING. Bitch. She won't touch the cheesy chicken, but fresh caught wild fish, um, yep.
> So a tough day here. She also seems very tired today. But it's rainy, and we are all kind of out of it.
> Tomorrow is another, hopefully better, day.


I'm so sorry. It sounds like a really hard day - more so for you than her. I'm glad Tiny ate in the end. And you are hardly a bad dog mom. In fact, the furthest from it. You have devoted everything to her - and I know when you aren't there feeding her by hand, you are thinking about her and what she might eat. And then you are trying it. You DID find the hotspot, and you are taking care of it. Hang in there. I hope this is just a couple of down days on her roller coaster and that she perks up soon. She is so lucky to have you - to have you worrying about the balance between her pain and her liver. Many people would have long given up. You don't. You never will. I wish I lived closer - I'd give her a little talking to about all the stress she's causing you. Then I'd try to fool her into thinking I can cook. I'd probably just wind up slicing tomatoes - and she'd laugh in my general direction. And then she'd start telling me how lucky she is to have you and everything you do for her.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Stuffed Roasted Tomatoes 










*
TINY TV






---------------

*DEDICATED TO TINY & DH CAUGHT SALMON*

WHATEVER YOU GOT I WANT
Jackson Five





*​


----------



## Claudia M

during dinner we listened to Elton John's Tiny Dancer song and all I could hear was Danny singing it! It was so good listening to it and turned it all the way up and all three of us said in unison, "I hope Tiny ate her food today" - maybe that's what made her get up and eat the fish. So blame it on us!


----------



## hotel4dogs

sometimes you guys are so awesome it brings tears to my eyes. Thanks for the kind words and support, it means so much.


----------



## Claudia M

lol what are you talking about I am still wiping tears out of my eyes!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Tiny has a better day tomorrow!


----------



## swishywagga

I was grocery shopping today and walked past the tomatoes and instantly thought of Tiny. Even my DH asks me how is Tiny doing!. She is loved so much all over the world, and Barb nobody could do a better job than you right now, hugs to you all from all the swishy crew x


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, we love ya, baby 

Barb, you're an amazing mom. She's almost 17. It takes a heroic effort and a super dedicated mom for that to happen.


----------



## KiwiD

Hoping for a better day for your Tiny tomorrow.


----------



## lhowemt

oooofff. Don't know what to say. It is hard, we all know. Your efforts are so amazing for her. She knows even if she doesn't act like it. Have you given her a "hygenic" trim around her back end? That will make it easier to cleanup, esp with babywipes once it gets cold. We have to do that with a cat that is too fat to clean herself. Ick. Hang in there, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## lhowemt

And no more of this Bad Mom BS. We ALL say that at one time or another and we are ALWAYS wrong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, of all the wonderful dog-serving people here, I think you are the one who sets the standard for supporting an ailing senior. At least for me. I learned so much from you when I was fighting for my Charlie. So enough of this "Bad Mom" nonsense, please. Queen Tiny plays you like a harp, perhaps for the sheer amusement of it. Bitch. 

Seriously, Tiny knows that you adore her and how lucky she is to have you in her service.

When you are 95 and need baby wipes, I hope someone shows you the love and devotion that you show Tiny. We should all be so lucky.

Is the vitamin B-12 still working?

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## hotel4dogs

We cleaned the carpets yesterday (btw, I second the comments that GoldensGirl made about the Capture Carpet Cleaner). So of course, you can all guess what happened last night....
This morning as I was cleaning the poop off the freshly cleaned carpet, DH suggesting we try putting a "piddle pad" under her when she falls asleep so at least the poop doesn't get ground into the carpet when she gets up. We used to do that with Toby. But the difference was that Toby couldn't get up without help, so once he was down, he wasn't going anywhere. Tiny does get up several times a night for what I call a "comfort adjustment". Just changes position, moves around the bedroom a little bit. So I doubt it will help, but we can try. Of course, knowing Queen Bitch, she will get up and move just to get off the piddle pad. 
Yes, she does have a "sanitary trim", and it helps a whole bunch. She had really long, thick feathering, and it was just impossible to keep clean. At least now we have a chance.
She still gets the B12 twice a week, and I still see a huge difference in her about 24 hours after the shot. On a side note, my Mom, who is 77 and in good health, had been commenting recently that she's been really fatigued and sore. She kept saying how amazing Tiny looks, and I told her it's the B12 and she should look into it. Well, she went to her doctor, had a B12 level blood test done, and sure enough, she was B12 deficient! So she is on a supplement now, and feeling MUCH MUCH better. So another good thing came out of this!
Tiny had a peanut butter sandwich for breakfast this morning. She ate it very reluctantly. But she did eat it, so there's that.
Shopping list for this week...
parmesan chicken IF I can find it
vienna sausages
baby wipes
piddle pads
cod filets
and of course, I walk the store and try to find anything I think she will eat.


----------



## Claudia M

With Jack I had to put weather type rugs all over the kitchen and hardwood as it was hard for him to get up. Also that helped when he did have an accident. We had a pair of men's underwear on him (using the fly for the tail) too.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> We cleaned the carpets yesterday (btw, I second the comments that GoldensGirl made about the Capture Carpet Cleaner). So of course, you can all guess what happened last night....
> This morning as I was cleaning the poop off the freshly cleaned carpet, DH suggesting we try putting a "piddle pad" under her when she falls asleep so at least the poop doesn't get ground into the carpet when she gets up. We used to do that with Toby. But the difference was that Toby couldn't get up without help, so once he was down, he wasn't going anywhere. Tiny does get up several times a night for what I call a "comfort adjustment". Just changes position, moves around the bedroom a little bit. So I doubt it will help, but we can try. Of course, knowing Queen Bitch, she will get up and move just to get off the piddle pad.
> Yes, she does have a "sanitary trim", and it helps a whole bunch. She had really long, thick feathering, and it was just impossible to keep clean. At least now we have a chance.
> She still gets the B12 twice a week, and I still see a huge difference in her about 24 hours after the shot. On a side note, my Mom, who is 77 and in good health, had been commenting recently that she's been really fatigued and sore. She kept saying how amazing Tiny looks, and I told her it's the B12 and she should look into it. Well, she went to her doctor, had a B12 level blood test done, and sure enough, she was B12 deficient! So she is on a supplement now, and feeling MUCH MUCH better. So another good thing came out of this!
> Tiny had a peanut butter sandwich for breakfast this morning. She ate it very reluctantly. But she did eat it, so there's that.
> Shopping list for this week...
> parmesan chicken IF I can find it
> vienna sausages
> baby wipes
> piddle pads
> cod filets
> and of course, I walk the store and try to find anything I think she will eat.


You could also try bed pads - the kind you put on a kid's bed. They're in the diaper section, and are the size of a kid's twin bed. You could lay them in her favourite sleeping spots - even hide them under a blanket?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, I did buy the bed pads, and I will give them a try. She is kind of strange....she won't sleep on blankets. So I will have to sneak it under her rump after she falls asleep, and hope she doesn't move.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Tilapia with Green Beans & Couscous


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Praying Ms. Tiny has a good night for you, Barb. I can relate to cleaning the carpet and then....I had throw up from mine when they were sick a month ago. :yuck: Hope no more accidents off the piddle pads.


----------



## GoldenCamper

For you Tiny. Darn good mom you are Barb, never forget that.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The past week I have felt like Tiny is fading on me.
She seems more tired. Not as playful. And her appetite is certainly off. She will eat her very favorite things, but nothing else. Some of the things she was happily eating just recently she won't even touch.
I thought I had come to terms with her passing on, with everything we've been through, and of course accepting with her age that she can't live much longer. But I feel like she's not going to be here much longer, and I haven't come to terms with it as well as I thought I had.
Hopefully she will rally again. Appreciate all prayers and good thoughts if anyone has a spare minute.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Always, lighting candles now !!!


----------



## dborgers

Prayers and loads of good thoughts for you and Tiny. 

Do I need to send tomatoes?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of beautiful Tiny and hope that she perks up soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Prayers for Tiny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry you are having to go through this and I don't think you can ever prepare. All you can do is do your best to keep Tiny happy and you certainly have done this. I've lit a candle for you and Tiny.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Prayers for Tiny are always on my list. Will light a candle now, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> The past week I have felt like Tiny is fading on me.
> She seems more tired. Not as playful. And her appetite is certainly off. She will eat her very favorite things, but nothing else. Some of the things she was happily eating just recently she won't even touch.
> I thought I had come to terms with her passing on, with everything we've been through, and of course accepting with her age that she can't live much longer. But I feel like she's not going to be here much longer, and I haven't come to terms with it as well as I thought I had.
> Hopefully she will rally again. Appreciate all prayers and good thoughts if anyone has a spare minute.


Barbara

I am so sorry-I am praying for Tiny and you!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers and good thoughts for Tiny girl.


----------



## jealous1

My thoughts and prayers are with both of you. I know exactly how you feel as we are going through similar feelings with Ms. Susie. The last 6 months or so have been a real roller coaster ride with her eating habits--right now we seem to be doing ok but I know that could change with tonight's dinner or tomorrow's breakfast. I say I'm prepared for when the time comes but know that when it does I won't be able to stop crying. I know she is probably about 16 years old and that we have been really blessed to have had her these past two years, especially since when she came to us we were supposed to be providing her with hospice care. Loving these wonderful dogs can be so durn hard on the heart.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

My thoughts and prayers are with you Barbra and your sweet Tiny.


Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga

Sending extra special hugs and prayers over, will light a candle. We love you Tiny xx


----------



## lhowemt

I am so sorry, it is emotionally exhausting. The sweet old girl, life has been great to her. I hope she rallies for you, and gives you a great holiday season. But what will happen, will. You know in your heart how much she loves you and life and the waiting game is especially painful. And then sometimes it ends up not being the waiting game and voila they rally for quite a while. Lots of love to Tiny and to you, a fellow old dog lover.

Laura

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry. Crossing my fingers that she's just having one bad week.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh Barb, I'm so sorry to read this about Tiny. Extra prayers and good thoughts coming your way. Hang tuff, Ms. Tiny.....:smooch:


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm sorry to read this. My thought are with you and Tiny


----------



## GoldenMum

Barb, my heart breaks for you and Tiny. I really do know what you're going through. No matter how prepared we are, it is hard....I do very well most of the day, but come evening time I struggle. Prayers, thoughts, and hugs coming your way. I am so sorry.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tiny. You've done such a wonderful job of taking care of her. Hoping this is just a twist in the road and you have many more days with her


----------



## inge

I am so sorry...I really hope this is just a bad day...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words.
The attitude change bothers me more than the appetite change. She just seems sad and tired the last couple of days. 
Just now, though, she was roaming around the house, messing with my husband, and then even messed with Tito a little bit. Took a time out to eat quite a few treats, and now is sleeping again. 
I hate this. I just hate it. Why don't my dogs ever go nicely, peacefully to sleep and not wake up one morning? (when they're very old of course!). Why am I always faced with *the decision*??? 
I know it's not time yet. She still feels too good. But if this decline continues, well, that may not be the case for much longer. 
Maybe I will try to take her to the agility trial tomorrow for a short time if she seems like she wants to go. She loves going for rides in the car.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to see that Tiny has had a string of off days. At times it's almost overwhelming - a fine mix of discouragement, self doubt, fear and sadness. My heart goes out to you both. <Hugs>

ETA - when Hannah's having bad days, we pop in the car for a ride. I hope it lifts Tiny's spirits. :crossfing


----------



## Claudia M

oh Barb, there is not a day that I do not think of you and Tiny! Extra good and happy thoughts going your way.


----------



## lhowemt

Car rides sound like great fun for the Dowager Queen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora

Barb - bring her with. If anything, it will help ease your mind keeping her close 24/7 during this time. I couldn't leave my boys behind if there was any idea of them leaving me soon.  

All my best thoughts.....


----------



## dborgers

Ya, a trip and stimulation will perk her up. Maybe some McNuggets on the way home?


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to read that Tiny is having a down week. Hope that car ride perks her up.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry to read Tiny has had some down days. I hope the car ride makes her happy. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light a candle for Tiny and keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the support and kind words. I told Tiny this morning that, if she's awake, I will take her with me to agility for a little while this morning. She might have to wait in the car, depending on how far away I have to park, but it's quite cool out and it won't be for long. The trial is only 10 minutes from my house, so I try to call it pretty close arriving right before his run and leaving right after. 
A handful of pupperoni for breakfast this morning. Not great, but at least it's calories.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sounds like she's awake and getting to take a ride ?? Enjoy your day lovely Tiny


----------



## AmberSunrise

Prayers streaming your way from CT.

Barb, I don't think we are ever ready. 

May I suggest you give her permission to leave if she needs to and she may just make the decision for you or decide to rally? It is hard but I sometimes think this may actually be our final act of love - this permission to leave. Casey has already been given that permission (back in March) and he rallied wonderfully .. 



hotel4dogs said:


> The past week I have felt like Tiny is fading on me.
> She seems more tired. Not as playful. And her appetite is certainly off. She will eat her very favorite things, but nothing else. Some of the things she was happily eating just recently she won't even touch.
> I thought I had come to terms with her passing on, with everything we've been through, and of course accepting with her age that she can't live much longer. But I feel like she's not going to be here much longer, and I haven't come to terms with it as well as I thought I had.
> Hopefully she will rally again. Appreciate all prayers and good thoughts if anyone has a spare minute.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Have fun on your car ride this beautiful morning Miss Tiny, HUGS!


----------



## dborgers

Have you considered taking a wheelbarrow and a quilt to get Tiny around the action? 

We love you Tiny! Have a fun day, baby girl


----------



## GoldenMum

Hoping the cool weather, and all the action, Miss Tiny is a perkier, happier girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well Ms. Queen B had a wonderful time at agility this morning. I put her and Tito outside to go potty before I left, and when I took him to the garage door she followed along and wanted to come, so I hefted her into the car and off we went.
I am SO glad I took her. When we got there I found a parking spot that was only about 40 yards from the building, so I got her out and off we went. The little goofball was PULLING on the leash like crazy, so happy to be out and about with P-E-O-P-L-E, especially DOG PEOPLE!
She got lots and lots of petting and attention, and just ate it all up. Of course, everyone asked how old she is, and was just amazed when I said that she'll be 17 in March (which just sounds older than 16-1/2, LOL). 
I had to put her back in the car for Tito's run, but she stood in the back end and looked out the window happily the whole time.
Sometimes it's so easy to make them happy.
Oh, and almost forgot, Tito had a nice run and got 1st place. Well he was the only entry in his height, LOL. But none-the-less, he did a nice job.


----------



## dborgers

Yeah Tiny!! You just put a huge smile on my face, baby girl (and mom)


----------



## TheZ's

It's amazing what being out and about with people will do to perk them up. So glad you had a happy morning.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Tiny you just brightened my day sweetie!. Hoping she eats well and feels good and that you all have a special weekend together x


----------



## dborgers

And a big hearty 'congratulations' to Tito too 

I'm sitting here with a smile on my face thinking about the happy dogs in your personal hotel


----------



## hockeybelle31

Praying for you and Miss Tiny. We met another VIP golden girl at the dog park. She's only 15  I talk about Miss Tiny like I know her so Sugar's mom asked if you come to our park! Had to break it to her you live far away. But Miss Sugar and Fannin send you lots of love! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is just passed out on the floor now from her big adventure. I didn't even try to give her lunch. Hopefully she'll be good and hungry for dinner!


----------



## KathyL

Tiny, you go girl! I bet when she was watching Tito she thought to herself "Big deal, I can do that!"


----------



## PrincessDi

So very glad to read that miss Tiny perked up! She definitely is a fighter! I'll bet she was just conserving her strength and taste buds.


----------



## Brave

Oh Barb! I'm catching up with the thread now. I'm so sorry the bad days seem to be mounting up. I agree you need to give her permission, if you can. It was the HARDEST thing for me to do with my dad, and in some ways I regret it - but those are only silly, selfish ways mixed in with my grief. You do such a fantastic job focusing on the present... one day at a time. Tiny is very lucky! I'm hoping she's just in a funk. 

I'm so glad she had fun at the agility trial. The world is brighter for knowing her, Barb. Even all of us, if we haven't met her personally, are brighter for having known of her. And sharing in her life. 

On my way to light a candle for y'all. I'll be praying for another rally. 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad to hear she had a better day!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Congratulations to Tito! It's so good to read that you and Tiny had a fine day, too.


----------



## Tahnee GR

So glad to hear that her highness had such a good day  Congrats to you and Titio, too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny hardly touched her dinner, despite not having had any lunch. I had to offer her about 10 things to get her to nibble just a little bit.
This is not good.


----------



## inge

Life goes in highs and lows with miss Tiny...I am glad she had a great outing. And congrats to Tito.


----------



## lhowemt

Mighty mighty Tiny! It's wonderful she had a lot of fun. Pulling on the leash is a blast. Woohoo! Surely she's spent and I hope she rests well for a new tomorrowm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny hardly touched her dinner, despite not having had any lunch. I had to offer her about 10 things to get her to nibble just a little bit.
> This is not good.


Thinking of you guys. I don't know what to say. Everything seems inadequate. (Hugs)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad Tiny had fun going out today. Sorry she didn't eat dinner...maybe just too tired. Congrats to Tito for a job well done!!


----------



## OutWest

I know you're worried a lot about having to make "the decision," and that Tiny isn't there yet, but I wanted to say that it's wonderful to witness an elegant departure such as Tiny's. I know you said you wished your dogs would live long lives and go to sleep one night and not wake up, but I think Tiny's exit strategy is lovely, graceful, and giving you time to appreciate her and get ready to let her go. I love the spunk she showed as Tito's trial (congrats to the boy). She's getting every ouce of enjoyment out if this life that she can. 

You've done such wonderful things for her quality of life. She's an exceptional dog and you're an exceptional dog-mom.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Congrats Tito! Maybe Tiny was still tired from her adventure. Hoping for a better eating day today. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, doesn't this look delicious? Yum .. mouthwateringly good

Today's Tiny Temptation - Turkey and Fixins


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Tiny in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Last night Tiny ate 2 pieces of string cheese, and several pizzelle cookies. That made me VERY happy. It seems as if suddenly she doesn't want protein??? If that's the case, I can work around that for now. 
Today for lunch I will bake up some fresh mild fish and see if that will entice her. Yesterday she wouldn't touch fish. Or meatballs. Or deli coldcuts. Etc. Etc. Etc. In fact, the only reason she ate the string cheese, I'm sure, is because I use it for Tito's "jackpot" treat when he does well in agility, and I only had 4 pieces left, 2 of which were *supposed to be* for Tito's jackpots today in agility. Sure, she had to pick the ONE THING that I have to run to the store for. Bitch. Now I have to figure out how to get to the store in between working and trying to dash back and forth to the agility trial for Tito's 2 runs.
Tito got another nice first place this morning. And no string cheese, as I'm saving it for Tiny now. Luckily I don't think he knew the difference, he got other treats instead  .


----------



## GoldenMum

I am happy yo hear she's eating something, I am sure Tito would really rather have Tiny around than some string cheese!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear she's eating, have been thinking about her all day. Well done to Tito also!


----------



## TheZ's

It's so hard when they're picky or refuse things they ate recently or used to love but I guess it's their body telling them what it does or doesn't need. Sending wishes that Tiny enjoys more good treats this afternoon.

You're so lucky to have Tito there with you. He sounds like a saint besides all his other talents.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I made up for it with Tito, because sometimes the best way to get her to eat is to feed him, too. So I was handing her a piece, him a piece, her a piece, him a piece....she ate a smally lunch of mostly treats, but Tito was very pleased to get lots of little pieces of treats, too!


----------



## dborgers

Progress is good 

What about a grilled cheese sandwich buttered on top?


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> I made up for it with Tito, because sometimes the best way to get her to eat is to feed him, too. So I was handing her a piece, him a piece, her a piece, him a piece....she ate a smally lunch of mostly treats, but Tito was very pleased to get lots of little pieces of treats, too!


Ah yes, Tito will appreciate this game a great deal I think.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Well Ms. Queen B had a wonderful time at agility this morning. I put her and Tito outside to go potty before I left, and when I took him to the garage door she followed along and wanted to come, so I hefted her into the car and off we went.
> I am SO glad I took her. When we got there I found a parking spot that was only about 40 yards from the building, so I got her out and off we went. The little goofball was PULLING on the leash like crazy, so happy to be out and about with P-E-O-P-L-E, especially DOG PEOPLE!
> She got lots and lots of petting and attention, and just ate it all up. Of course, everyone asked how old she is, and was just amazed when I said that she'll be 17 in March (which just sounds older than 16-1/2, LOL).
> I had to put her back in the car for Tito's run, but she stood in the back end and looked out the window happily the whole time.
> Sometimes it's so easy to make them happy.
> Oh, and almost forgot, Tito had a nice run and got 1st place. Well he was the only entry in his height, LOL. But none-the-less, he did a nice job.


Just catching up after a couple days MIA (aka sick with the flu). I'm so happy Tiny got to go with you guys!! She must have been so proud of her little bro! Congrats on the firsts. She was probably just really, really tired after all the activity. Or she's just keeping you on your toes, as she is wont to do.  I hope she is hungry for a good dinner tonight.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, I think I will try grilled cheese for dinner since she liked the cheese so much last night. Of course, if she ate it last night, that pretty well guarantees she won't tonight.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Danny, I think I will try grilled cheese for dinner since she liked the cheese so much last night. Of course, if she ate it last night, that pretty well guarantees she won't tonight.


Maybe just a tiny pinch of salt sprinkled on a layer of butter on top? So many smells and tastes .. how could she resist? 

:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

unfortunately, she resisted.


----------



## dborgers

Is she interested in anything else?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Does she like cottage cheese? I've found that when Gunner turns his nose up at things, a scoop of CC and he laps it all up. Fingers crossed for a better day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny really can't eat anything the consistency of cottage cheese (or noodles, rice, etc) as it just falls back out of her mouth on the side. I think it's because she's missing a bunch of teeth on that side, and I do think there's something else going on with her mouth but I'm not going to pursue it at this point.
She wouldn't touch anything last night, but this morning ate a surprising amount. She had 1/2 a grilled cheese sandwich (well the whole sandwich but with crusts removed, which made it half), a little bit of thin steak, and several treats. So I am starting the day off smiling.
I do think it's time to talk to the vet about an appetite stimulant. I was thinking this morning we've bought her 8 months of great quality time, maybe with a little tweaking of the drugs we can get a bit more time.


----------



## Brave

Go Tiny Go!!!!! Your doing great, Barb. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny really can't eat anything the consistency of cottage cheese (or noodles, rice, etc) as it just falls back out of her mouth on the side. I think it's because she's missing a bunch of teeth on that side, and I do think there's something else going on with her mouth but I'm not going to pursue it at this point.
> She wouldn't touch anything last night, but this morning ate a surprising amount. She had 1/2 a grilled cheese sandwich (well the whole sandwich but with crusts removed, which made it half), a little bit of thin steak, and several treats. So I am starting the day off smiling.
> I do think it's time to talk to the vet about an appetite stimulant. I was thinking this morning we've bought her 8 months of great quality time, maybe with a little tweaking of the drugs we can get a bit more time.


Barb

Glad Tiny ate something-that sounds like a delicious breakfast. I think an appetite stimulant sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on Tiny this AM. So glad she had a good start to her day.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yea for Grilled Cheese! Good girl, Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Danny, I think I will try grilled cheese for dinner since she liked the cheese so much last night. Of course, if she ate it last night, that pretty well guarantees she won't tonight.


You know, after I had no appetite for 24 hours, when I started to feel hungry again, I was thinking, grilled cheese. Of course, I resisted and had some soup instead. Maybe try tomato soup with her? Would she lap it up?


----------



## dborgers

It must have lifted your spirits to see Tiny eat again. Maybe she just went through a little spell.

An appetite stimulant worked on Andy. I'm trying to remember what it was .. Mirtazapine?

Tiny, we're proud of you girl  

Today's Tiny Temptation - Grilled Cheese


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<hanging head in shame>>
my grilled cheese didn't look anywhere near that nice!!!


----------



## OutWest

Have you ever given her pureed tomatoes… wondering if they're available canned without salt.. or with salt would work too. 

I'm also thinking that the game with going back and forth with hand-feeding morsels to Tiny then Tito is a good one…Tito might get more calories than you want him to, but since he's an agility star now  they'll come right off. 

C'mon, Queen Tiny, eat for mom!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Grilled cheese with slices of tomato between two slices of melted cheese?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Hang in there Barb! Tiny is always on my mind even though I don't post much here.

Where was the agility trial yesterday?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Agility trials were at Rush'N Around on Route 45 just south of Manhattan-Monee Road. You should come watch some time!


----------



## *Laura*

Keep up with your eating Tiny


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

Praying for Tiny and Barb!


----------



## lhowemt

OK, Tiny has it MADE. She gets to eat all sorts of yummy stuff I can no longer eat. Hrumph. Oh for a simple grilled cheese fried in butter. Yum yum tiny dancer! I hope she had a good day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

I heard the song Tiny Dancer the other day and I wondered for a while why I felt that it was a special song.. then I remembered, it's Tiny's song! 

I'm glad to hear she enjoyed herself at the agility trial. Go Tiny!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you and hoping you all have a good day. Saying a little prayer too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny actually looks pretty good this morning, as she was dashing around the chairs trying to avoid her Tuesday injections. She picked at some steak, and then decided to go ahead and eat it.
Of course, yesterday I went out and bought some string cheese. Offered her some last night. No way, no how. Bitch.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Love the description of her trying to avoid her injections . Tiny, you go girl!


----------



## KathyL

Amazing how they can move quickly when they want to! 

How is your tomato situation? I bought some red and yellow grape tomatoes yesterday and thought of Tiny!


----------



## Claudia M

That a girl Tiny! Show mom you can still run if you want to - the more steak and cheese the more you can run.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great news this morning, Barb. You go Ms. Tiny !!!


----------



## Brave

Go tiny go!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, WTG eating the steak! We're proud of you 

You want more steak, Tiny. Yum! Delicious!

Today's Tiny Temptation - Savory Steak


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad tiny ate and ran away from you.:smooch::wave:


----------



## GoldenMum

I always feel better when you call her a bitch, keep being bitchy Miss Tiny!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*

So glad Tiny ate the steak!


----------



## *Laura*

Your post made me chuckle. Tiny keep eating and keep running


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Steak 

Tiny, your mom probably still has some steak for you. Isn't it delicious? Yum!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

We had filet mignon for dinner. Tiny wanted nothing to do with it. She did, however, eat a can of cat food. Given the choice, I would take the filet any day!
Tiny's acupuncture appointment was today, and we had a consultation with both vets. I am quite concerned because she isn't eating well at all, and seems more tired these days.
We are going to start her on some prednisone. We had talked about it in the past, but felt that we needed to hold off until it was a last resort, and now, we all agree it's time to start her on it. It should improve the way she feels quite a bit, and also hopefully will perk up her appetite. 
So they drew blood today, because the vet wants to check her red/white counts, and a few other things, in order to make sure he's dosing her correctly, and we're not missing something else obvious that we can do something about. My vet is big on never assuming that nothing can be done, until we are certain that we are doing all we can do. He is also running a liver enzyme test, not that it matters at this point, but it's part of the whole test panel that the lab runs, so might as well do it. 
I should have the results tomorrow. 
I am very optimistic that the prednisone will buy her some more quality time. It bought Toby almost 8 more weeks, and he was much worse off (in a different way) than Tiny when we started him on it.


----------



## Claire's Friend

It bought Bae Lee 6 more, good months. Then she died from the side effects, but I still wouldn't have done it any other way. Kisses to Tiny XXXX !!


----------



## GoldenMum

Hugs and kisses to our bitchy lil lady. I hope the blood results help point you in the right direction. Wishes her hinney some more fiesty days ahead!


----------



## lhowemt

" OOOOOOhhhhhhh bitchy Tiny, she how spry she flies.... 
OOOOOOhhhhh bitchy Tiny, she got a moon pie on her mind".......

(Sing to The Eagles "Witchy Woman")

Prednisone is going to FIRE her up! Magic drug, yes it is.

Looking forward to her being a different sort of pain in the XXX for you! I hope you are not too sad, the gift we can give them is amazing. Reduce their pain, increase their joy, then eventually stop the pain and suffering altogether. Having it happen slowly is hard, but having experienced slow and fast I much prefer slow. I think she already wants to go on another car ride.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, this is exactly where we are right now, too. It's about quality, not quantity. I feel the same way you did, if the side effects kill her, so be it, if she can have some quality time between now and then.




Claire's Friend said:


> It bought Bae Lee 6 more, good months. Then she died from the side effects, but I still wouldn't have done it any other way. Kisses to Tiny XXXX !!


----------



## hotel4dogs

That's the response we're hoping for! 
I know the prednisone side effects will eventually kill her, since prednisone is hard on the liver and that's what her issue is in the first place. But as you said, it's what I want to do for her, make her feel as good as I can, for as long as I can, and then set her free.




lhowemt said:


> " OOOOOOhhhhhhh bitchy Tiny, she how spry she flies....
> OOOOOOhhhhh bitchy Tiny, she got a moon pie on her mind".......
> 
> (Sing to The Eagles "Witchy Woman")
> 
> Prednisone is going to FIRE her up! Magic drug, yes it is.
> 
> Looking forward to her being a different sort of pain in the XXX for you! I hope you are not too sad, the gift we can give them is amazing. Reduce their pain, increase their joy, then eventually stop the pain and suffering altogether. Having it happen slowly is hard, but having experienced slow and fast I much prefer slow.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

What are the side effects? I'm convinced that is what happened to Penny.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh Tiny you devil 
Hope those blood tests come back favorable.
My best thoughts for better days...


----------



## hotel4dogs

The immediately noticable side effects are increase in appetite, decrease in inflammation and hence pain. 
Then comes panting, and a lot of thirst. 
At a larger dose, muscle wasting, weakness, confusion, agitation. 
And ultimately, organ shut-down, especially the liver. The liver metabolizes the prednisone, and since Tiny's liver is failing, the prednisone is likely to speed up that process. It's why we will keep her on the lowest dose possible for as long as possible.
But she will feel better in the meantime.
There's a thread that ignutah (Cheryl) wrote about Brooks and his weight loss and problems, it turned out to be side effects from prednisone. I believe he's just fine now.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for some good test results and an improvement with the prednisone. Hugs...


----------



## lhowemt

Keep in mind that pred also suppresses the immune system. That's generally how it reduces inflammation I believe (I use it rarely for this, but I am not a dog nor vet)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hoping Miss Tiny has better days ahead with the prednisone!


----------



## Jingers mom

Good thoughts and prayers for your Tiny Girl. Give her hugs and kisses and pretty much anything she'll eat. I have no idea if its true with dogs, but as people age they don't eat as much. She just might not be hungry at breakfast.


----------



## Brave

Barb - 

I love Tiny so much, and it breaks my heart that it's come to this. Realistically, you're doing everything possible. But to hear that she is now on a drug that will ultimately kill her, is very hard for me to hear (I'm still very raw, so death in general makes me batty)

Hugs and kiss to you and Tiny. Take LOTS OF PICTURES!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Claudia M

Why exactly are they considering pred? It is such a nasty drug. I was on it for nearly three months several years ago and I am still dealing with the side effects. We tried as much as possible not to give it to Jack who had Lupus except when necessary and then taper it off asap. He got to the point where I had to give it one week out of one month.


----------



## GoldensGirl

When we come right down to it, all of us are born with a fatal disease called Life. It simply doesn't last forever...not near long enough for our Goldens. Tradeoffs are part of the process and Tiny is so very lucky that you love her enough to choose quality of life for her. It isn't an easy decision, but it is a good one.

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## Lennap

GoldensGirl said:


> When we come right down to it, all of us are born with a fatal disease called Life. It simply doesn't last forever...not near long enough for our Goldens. Tradeoffs are part of the process and Tiny is so very lucky that you love her enough to choose quality of life for her. It isn't an easy decision, but it is a good one.
> 
> With you in spirit,
> Lucy


So very well said! And yes Barb you are truly amazing through all of this!


----------



## dborgers

Andy was on Pred for nearly a year and a half. Daisy was on it for half her 18 years.


----------



## SandyK

At Tiny's age I agree with giving her whatever helps to make her feel good and enjoy the life she is living right now. You are a great mom and Tiny knows it!!


----------



## hubbub

I never thought I'd be cheering on a dog running from a shot, but so be it  GO TINY GO!!!

Hannah was on prednisone for 10 years and the one thing that she really started demanding was fresh water. Bits of food from a recent meal in the water? Not good enough for her - change it. Too much frothy slobber? How dare I think she should drink it! Love her for it :smooch:

Fingers and paws crossed for good quality time :crossfing


----------



## Claudia M

other side effects (from my experience and the four other clients on it): mood swings - from feeling great to depression to hallucinations. Tingling in the legs (sort of like a continuous e-collar for minutes on). 
Out of the 5 of us, two (me included) have actually lost weight while the others have 
gained weight due to water and salt retention.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have an autoimmune disease and I take high dose steroids down to low dose steroids pretty much continuously, so I do know the side effects in humans. The worst one for me was the weight gain....and gain....and gain....
Hoping to get the blood test results today, maybe start on the prednisone tomorrow, or the next day at the latest. Her appetite isn't good at all (I say as she's sitting eating a pile of broken up pupperoni....)


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've taken it for 10 years. Sometimes there just isn't any other choice. With Tiny, the only other option left now pretty much is to euthanize her. We are hoping the prednisone will buy her a bit of quality time yet, although the vet was careful to warn me that it might not. It truly is a last-ditch effort. 
I do know that when they increase my pred. dose, I feel much better. So I'm hoping for the same for her. Steroids are a very potent anti-inflammatory, the gold standard so to speak, so we are hoping that the anti-inflammation will make her less stiff and sore, and that it will help reduce any liver inflammation that might be causing the current problems. Studies show that sometimes it does. Add to that that it's also usually a potent appetite stimulant, and we feel it's worth a try.




Claudia M said:


> Why exactly are they considering pred? It is such a nasty drug. I was on it for nearly three months several years ago and I am still dealing with the side effects. We tried as much as possible not to give it to Jack who had Lupus except when necessary and then taper it off asap. He got to the point where I had to give it one week out of one month.


----------



## Max's Dad

Hope the prednisone has some positive effect.


----------



## lhowemt

hotel4dogs said:


> I have an autoimmune disease


Aaarrrgh! Sorry to hear that, glad you have meds that help. I have one also, but am able to "control" it without regular use of pred. The miracle of modern medicine used to be an abstract concept. Last winter I could no longer walk the dogs. OK, enough about me.

I think we're going to need to see some perky pictures of our queen!

Praying that she gets relief and livens up a bit.


----------



## GoldenCamper

No need to explain the pred thing Barb, to me anyhow. Hope it helps Tiny.

I've known a few dogs and people that took it long term and did fine. You know your stuff and your dog, wishing you the best as always.

I asked my vet about it as a last ditch thing for my boy. Wouldn't have worked for him in his scenario. Forget why and wouldn't get into details about it anyhow if I did remember.


----------



## OutWest

Good luck which the prednisone--I hope Tiny gets bouncy and hungry from it! 

Just wanted to add that both of my females got leaky bladder when on it. As in "OMG I just peed all over the clean laundry and I have no idea how that happened!" LOL. The doctor gave me another pill to give while they were on it to alleviate the side effect. One more med might not be an option for Tiny but thought I'd mention it. 

{{{hugs}}} to you and Tiny for lots more quality time together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Got the blood results back today. Her RBC count is a bit low, but no lower than it was in April. Her liver enzymes are up more than they were in April, but lower than I had thought they'd be considering her loss of appetite. 
So we start the prednisone in 3 days, hope it helps.


----------



## Claire's Friend

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Praying it kicks in her appetite and gives her some extra energy. Hugs...


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, food ... glorious food. You want food. Crave food. ​


----------



## nolefan

Thinking of you and Tiny and hoping that this has the desired effect. Barb your strength and stamina through this past year has just impressed me so much. You are clearly a woman of character and Tiny sure has been a lucky girl to be so loved by you. Just wanted you to know I'm cheering you on.


----------



## ZZBlueComet

Same here......be strong Tiny!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing little Miss lives up to her feisty attitude!


----------



## NewfieMom

nolefan said:


> Thinking of you and Tiny and hoping that this has the desired effect. Barb your strength and stamina through this past year has just impressed me so much. You are clearly a woman of character and Tiny sure has been a lucky girl to be so loved by you. Just wanted you to know I'm cheering you on.


I am new to this thread, but I am not brain dead. Sometimes I think I am, but I am really not. And one would have to be not to catch onto the reality of the situation here pretty quickly. nolefan is right as usual. Barb (pardon me for using your name), you are a phenomenal owner and mother. I hope that I will be able to stay with you for the rest of your journey with Tiny and that she has a wonderful recovery. My Lab, whom I adored, had terrible arthritis by age 10 and 11. He was a very big dog, far bigger than the usual Lab. I don't know if that contributed to his joint trouble. I really suffered with him. But I do not recollect any loss of appetite!!! Labs are Labs!!! I send you and Tiny prayers, love, and hugs.

NewfieMom


----------



## Claire's Friend

Am I remembering right that she can't take milk thistle or SAM-e? They would sure help her liver cope.


----------



## Claudia M

I am hoping and hoping for the very very best! Tiny you are such a wonderful girl and so lucky to have a wonderful mom. I am keeping my fingers crossed and praying that the pred will help Tiny.


----------



## KathyL

Good luck on the prednisone. I've known it to really help dogs. I think the key is a pretty low dose. Harley was given high dose for low platelets thought to be autoimmune but he also had 2 lung masses and the infiltrative lipoma. He quickly lost muscle mass.

With any meds, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't and it's different with all dogs. We make the best decision we can based on the facts we have at hand and all you can do is try. 

I see someone mentioned milk thistle which does help protect the liver while giving the prednisone


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and sweet Tiny in our thoughts and prayers that the Prednisone works well for her with none of the side affects!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny can't take sam-E, because she takes tramadol and you aren't supposed to give the two together. She can take milk thistle, but I stopped giving it to her just because I already struggle to get 7 pills a day into her, and adding 2 more big milk-thistle capsules is just more than I can do. So I stopped giving it to her back in March when she first had the very serious liver issue.
Her ALT was about 900, her ALP just over 1600 on this latest test. Worse than the 650 on both last time around, but not as bad as the 2500+ and 35,000+ at the initial diagnosis. 
I offered her a treat this morning and she wouldn't touch it. I wish we could start the prednisone today, but the vet wanted me to wait 2-3 days to get the other drugs out of her system first. Tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Holding you & Tiny in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you and Tiny so much everyday. I really hope the pred helps her and gives her that quality time (and gets her eating again). You are so dedicated to her - she is so lucky to have such love from you.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am sorry Barb, it is awful when they refuse things you know they love. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Jingers mom

Keeping you and Tiny in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Always thinking of you and Tiny, special prayers said that she will eat a little better today. Hugs sent from me and extra special ones sent from Barnaby to his favourite girl x


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I offered her a treat this morning and she wouldn't touch it. I wish we could start the prednisone today, but the vet wanted me to wait 2-3 days to get the other drugs out of her system first. Tomorrow at the earliest.


God willing, your precious girl will soon be able to take the prednisone and will want her treats again! I have seen all my dogs sick enough to refuse food, even the Lab. And although he was fearless, I once saw him scared. That _killed _me. It was when he had pneumonia and was fighting to breathe. For the first time, _ever_, I saw fear in his eyes as he fought for breathe. I vowed that he would *NOT* die that that way...and he did not! He overcame the pneumonia (at enormous expense, of course) and had to be euthanized later on due to the pain from his arthritis. But he was totally unaware of the euthanasia and had no fear whatsoever when it happened. Sorry to get off course, but when one gets emotional, feelings about one's own dogs come up. My heart is with you and Tiny.


NewfieMom


----------



## Brave

Barb - I just want to wrap you and Tiny up in my arms and hold you both for as long as I can. 

(((big Bear hugs)))


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Tuna, Egg, and Pasta Salad 

(doesn't it look good, Tiny? )


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today is the worst of the days. Tiny won't even sniff food, let alone eat it. I was supposed to start the prednisone tomorrow, but I"m going to go ahead and give her a dose tonight instead.
All the thoughts and prayers are appreciated. I am so hoping that the prednisone will stimulate her appetite. She seems to feel okay, just won't touch food. No vomiting, lethargy (other than her normal because she's old!), etc.


----------



## Brave

Praying for you both.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tiny.

I'd follow the vets instructions on the prednisone . . . it's powerful stuff. I watched my father suffer with some very unpleasant side effects from it.


----------



## KathyL

You can get Milk Thistle in liquid and just add a few drops to whatever she eats, and that is assuming she will eat something. Isn't there another med to stimulate their appetite? I know you have researched and tried everything. 

As always, keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Keeping Tiny in my prayers, HUGS!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words. I sit and cry. I thought I had come to grips with her passing, but I guess not as much as I had thought. Ah well, perhaps the prednisone will buy her a little time.
Kathy, there are other appetite stimulants but the vet picked prednisone because it is a potent anti-inflammatory as well. If there are tumors or inflammation in her liver, which is quite likely the case, the prednisone will bring down the swelling and make her feel better. It will also help her arthritis, whereas the other appetite stimulants do not.
It is not a decision I made lightly. I see her, same old (bitchy) girl, but not wanting to eat. If she were sick, miserable and vomiting, I'd say just let nature take its course (with some help from my vet, that is). But she seems to feel okay, just refuses to eat anything at all. 
When we have tried the prednisone for a while, I will then say we have truly, truly done everything that we could possibly do. I try to be optimistic, because as I said, it bought Toby several weeks of great quality time, and he was in a much worse place to begin with than Tiny is, albeit a different problem.
Continued prayers are so much appreciated.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The vet said 48 hours to let the other drugs clear out of her system, so I figured Saturday morning to be safe since she got her last dose on Wednesday morning. But then I was sitting and thinking that from Wednesday morning until Friday afternoon is actually more than 48 hours, so I think it should be okay.
I think I'm a bit more blasse (sp??) about prednisone than most because I have taken so much of it myself. I think I've had fewer side effects than a lot of people, after the initial year on it, anyway, because my body is pretty used to the side effects by now. 
Yes, it is powerful stuff. I hope it's powerful enough to buy some quality time for my Tiny Dancer.



TheZ's said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tiny.
> 
> I'd follow the vets instructions on the prednisone . . . it's powerful stuff. I watched my father suffer with some very unpleasant side effects from it.


----------



## GoldenMum

My heart is breaking right along with you, we have never completely prepared ourselves for then end. I was sure I had with Bonnie, but when it came right down to it; that was not the case. Hugs to all!


----------



## Doug

My heart goes out to you. If only love could make them well again.
Prayers and good wishes are being sent out for you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny and I have sure been together a long time. She is currently 16 years, 7 months, and 18 days old. Wow. 
She's my first golden. My first dog "of my very own". We have learned so much together, made so many mistakes, and made millions of wonderful memories. Because of her advanced age, and her liver failure, I thought I had prepared myself to say goodbye to her. But when I'm actually facing it, I guess I'm not all that prepared after all.
But I will do it as soon as I have to, I have promised her that. If she continues to not eat, she is asking me for permission to move on to the next great adventure. If she starts eating with the drugs, we will share a little more time together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love this statement:



Doug said:


> If only love could make them well again.
> QUOTE]


----------



## Goldens R Great

Three of my dogs have been on prednisone and I have to say they all got along fine with it. One of my dogs was on it for several years and she never had any issues and Finn is currently on it now and doing well. 

I'm praying the prednisone helps Tiny's appetite so you can have more time with her and she can have more time with you.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both and sending the biggest prayers, hugs and golden wishes across the pond, we love you Tiny x


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of you and Tiny and praying, too. Even if they lived forever it is not long enough.


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely adding my prayers to everyone else. Am on the way to light a candle for Tiny.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Today is the worst of the days. Tiny won't even sniff food, let alone eat it. I was supposed to start the prednisone tomorrow, but I"m going to go ahead and give her a dose tonight instead.
> All the thoughts and prayers are appreciated. I am so hoping that the prednisone will stimulate her appetite. She seems to feel okay, just won't touch food. No vomiting, lethargy (other than her normal because she's old!), etc.


Sorry, Barb. Hoping the pred works. Not much else I can say, except you have done an exceptional job keeping her going. Eat, Tiny !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending lots of love and a big appetite for Ms. Tiny tonight. We love you Tiny and Barb......big hugs!


----------



## Claudia M

I hope Ms Tiny Dancer saved her entire appetite for dinner and ate a nice good plate-full.


----------



## dborgers

We love both of you


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny and I have sure been together a long time. She is currently 16 years, 7 months, and 18 days old. Wow.
> She's my first golden. My first dog "of my very own". We have learned so much together, made so many mistakes, and made millions of wonderful memories. Because of her advanced age, and her liver failure, I thought I had prepared myself to say goodbye to her. But when I'm actually facing it, I guess I'm not all that prepared after all.
> But I will do it as soon as I have to, I have promised her that. If she continues to not eat, she is asking me for permission to move on to the next great adventure. If she starts eating with the drugs, we will share a little more time together.


Tiny is so lucky...so blessed...to be in your loving care. Better than anyone else I know, you understand the deal we make... the promises we give them when we accept their generous gifts of adoration. 

We all have bad days interleaved with good ones. The older I get (and I'm a lot older than you are), the more I know this is true. But there comes a time with all we want is to be released to that next Great Adventure... the loving Light that surrounds and reclaims us. That passage is so much harder on those of us left behind, but it is truly a passage into Light for the one who is set free. 

I know you won't hesitate when Tiny tells you it is time. But do savor every single minute with her until then, as she will cherish every minute with you. I hope she eats with enthusiasm in the morning.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

And the report from the trenches (she says with a big grin)...
Yesterday at dinner was horrible. Tiny sniffed at the cat food, then turned her nose up at it. I didn't even bother trying to give her any of her pills, except the prednisone, which I jammed down her throat. This was about 4:30.
Last night at 9:00 she was following me around looking for food. WOW!!!! She ate several treats, and 2 pieces of string cheese. She was looking for more, but I felt that after not eating, or hardly eating, for so long it would be best to stop with that and see how she felt in the morning.
This morning she sniffed the thin steak carefully, and then ate every bite. Wouldn't touch the peanut butter with pills, but I think that was the pills, not the peanut butter. She also ate a few treats. 
I am optimistic that the prednisone is going to buy us a few more memories together. Also shocked to see it work so fast. So my theory is that she must have a growth of some sort (probably not the good sort, if there is one) on her liver or bile duct etc. That would explain the decrease in appetite, and also her urine has been very dark and her poop very light, which would indicate a partial blockage of the bile duct. I don't think the prednisone would act on her appetite that fast, it normally takes a few days to see that. But if its strong anti-inflammatory properties shrunk the growth down enough to allow bile to flow correctly, which is quite possible, it would explain the immediate good reaction.
So we will see. The vet said to give her 10 mg twice a day for a week, and then go down to 10 mg once a day and see what happens. Unfortunately, I do think she's already more thirsty from the pred. but we'll deal with that as it comes.
Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers. It's amazing how much they help!


----------



## Lennap

What a fabulous post! Go Tiny, Go Tun woot woot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

Oy ignore typos please, was too excited by the post


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo! Go, Tiny, go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

Prednisone made Copper feel like he could leap tall buildings with a bound.
I hope Tiny keeps having such a good reaction too.

Hugs and prayers being sent your way daily.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah Teresa, the photo of Copper-Toby always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Such wonderful news this morning Barb! I couldn't wait to look this morning in hopes of a good report. continued good thoughts and prayers for our special girl. Hugs...


----------



## GoldenMum

Barb, your updated has made my morning. Lenna, I think your typo is correct Go Tiny Tunes......that girl is now animated!


----------



## swishywagga

This has SO made me smile. Praying things continue to improve. Go Tiny Dancer!!, we love you sweetie xx


----------



## KathyL

I think you need to stock up on the thin steaks she likes! She is a fussy one, but at 16 1/2 if she wants a Hostess Twinkie let her have it.


----------



## Karen519

*Eating*



hotel4dogs said:


> And the report from the trenches (she says with a big grin)...
> Yesterday at dinner was horrible. Tiny sniffed at the cat food, then turned her nose up at it. I didn't even bother trying to give her any of her pills, except the prednisone, which I jammed down her throat. This was about 4:30.
> Last night at 9:00 she was following me around looking for food. WOW!!!! She ate several treats, and 2 pieces of string cheese. She was looking for more, but I felt that after not eating, or hardly eating, for so long it would be best to stop with that and see how she felt in the morning.
> This morning she sniffed the thin steak carefully, and then ate every bite. Wouldn't touch the peanut butter with pills, but I think that was the pills, not the peanut butter. She also ate a few treats.
> I am optimistic that the prednisone is going to buy us a few more memories together. Also shocked to see it work so fast. So my theory is that she must have a growth of some sort (probably not the good sort, if there is one) on her liver or bile duct etc. That would explain the decrease in appetite, and also her urine has been very dark and her poop very light, which would indicate a partial blockage of the bile duct. I don't think the prednisone would act on her appetite that fast, it normally takes a few days to see that. But if its strong anti-inflammatory properties shrunk the growth down enough to allow bile to flow correctly, which is quite possible, it would explain the immediate good reaction.
> So we will see. The vet said to give her 10 mg twice a day for a week, and then go down to 10 mg once a day and see what happens. Unfortunately, I do think she's already more thirsty from the pred. but we'll deal with that as it comes.
> Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers. It's amazing how much they help!


So glad that the prednisone made Tiny eat!!


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for hunger!!


----------



## Brave

Great report! Keep going Tiny!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for the Great update, Tiny is one amazing GIRL, Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## lhowemt

Oh yippee for Tiny and you. That is a blessing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I missed your posts yesterday, but now I know why I was thinking so much of you all day yesterday at work, and woke up thinking about you and Tiny again this morning. I am so thankful and relieved that the prednisone is working. I couldn't stand the thought of the alternative. She is such a fighter - such a cheeky fighter! What a gem of a first dog-of-your-own you wound up with. And I can understand your tears - it is never long enough. They always go too soon, and you can never quite be ready for the depth of the loss. But she has pushed those thoughts away for a little longer. I know you already treasure every moment with her. She clearly isn't ready to leave you either. Happy food shopping for your lovely girl! Big hugs to you both.


----------



## OutWest

What a lovely post to read as I wake up today (I slept in a bit ). Here's hoping her appetite continues to improve!


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> I love this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only love could make them well again.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Or tears......
Click to expand...


----------



## goodog

*Hooray for Tiny*

Glad to hear the pred is doing its thing. I think her reaction to breakfast means to keep steaks in the house-Mom. 
She is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doug

Yipee! My heart is doing a happy dance for you while continuing with the healing prayers


----------



## dborgers

Woo hoo!! We love you Tiny. Bon Appetit!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad the prednisone is increasing her appetite- but sorry she may some bile duct blockage.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Loved seeing the great appetite update! Yay for Tiny!  :dblthumb2


----------



## Claudia M

How is Ms Queen Tiny today? Every day at dinner I am asked, did you check on Tiny, how is Tiny?


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<fingers crossed>> the prednisone seems to have really worked its magic on Tiny. She ate well all day today, and seems to feel very good. I'll take days like this one every day!! 
I realize it won't alter the course of the disease, but it is buying us some great quality time. She even took her pills tonight!
Better living through chemistry


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great news to end my day.


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad to read some good news about Tiny!


----------



## swishywagga

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Great news to end my day.


Absolutely the best news, hugs and lots of love to you all x


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Wonderful news!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:appl::appl::appl::dblthumb2


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> <<fingers crossed>> the prednisone seems to have really worked its magic on Tiny. She ate well all day today, and seems to feel very good. I'll take days like this one every day!!
> I realize it won't alter the course of the disease, but it is buying us some great quality time. She even took her pills tonight!
> Better living through chemistry


What truly wonderful news!!!! Yes!!!



Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

Insert James Brown song/lyrics....

"I Feel GOOD....I knew that I would...."

Tiny feels GREAT again today. She's been up and walking around constantly, alert, happy, and ate all of her breakfast. 

I am grinning from ear to ear. When the days are like this, I love to extend her days with us.


----------



## GoldenMum

And by reading that, I get my morning smile. So glad Miss Tiny is feeling so good again today!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Happy days! So glad Miss Tiny is feeling so chipper and eating well. What a wonderful relief and nice "break" from the worry. Enjoy these days to their fullest!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tiny, you have all of us Smiling from ear to ear, HUGS for you sweet Lady!!!


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum said:


> And by reading that, I get my morning smile. So glad Miss Tiny is feeling so good again today!


 
Golden Mum took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tiny!, you are making us all SO happy beautiful girl x


----------



## Sweet Girl

THIS is what I like to see! SO happy to hear it.


----------



## lhowemt

I am thrilled to hear this! How wonderful for you to get some more good times with her, and for her to feel better. Now it will be REALLY hard to give her shots LOL - a good problem to have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

This just made my Sunday!!! GO Tiny! GO Tiny! You ROCK. You ROCK!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad you are seeing positive benefits with the Pred. Hope she stays on top for a long time to come.


----------



## hotel4dogs

rut roh, I hadn't thought of THAT  .



lhowemt said:


> I am thrilled to hear this! How wonderful for you to get some more good times with her, and for her to feel better. _Now it will be REALLY hard to give her shots LOL_ - a good problem to have.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Tiny*



hotel4dogs said:


> Insert James Brown song/lyrics....
> 
> "I Feel GOOD....I knew that I would...."
> 
> Tiny feels GREAT again today. She's been up and walking around constantly, alert, happy, and ate all of her breakfast.
> 
> I am grinning from ear to ear. When the days are like this, I love to extend her days with us.


So glad you are feeling good, Tiny!:wave:


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> Insert James Brown song/lyrics....
> 
> "I Feel GOOD....I knew that I would...."
> 
> Tiny feels GREAT again today. She's been up and walking around constantly, alert, happy, and ate all of her breakfast.
> 
> I am grinning from ear to ear. When the days are like this, I love to extend her days with us.


What a nice image to wake up to...and now I have the song in my head, LOL. Hope you all have some fun together today. :crossfing


----------



## Lennap

So happy the meds worked as planned!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yea for Ms. Tiny! Happy days are hear again....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to read that Tiny is doing much better!! Gives me 2 great reasons to smile-a great update for Tiny and Clyde! ))


----------



## dborgers

Woo Hoo !!!! WTG, Barb and Tiny 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Prime Rib (The *WHOLE* THING!!!)


----------



## hotel4dogs

Geez Danny, prime rib is my very favorite food and I'm sitting here droooooling! Tiny, however, is still sleeping. She'll have to take a peek later  .


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Hoping you and Tiny have a great day!
WHERE does Danny get those pictures!?
Now, I'm hungry!


----------



## *Laura*

I hope you and Tiny have a good day too.


----------



## KathyL

hotel4dogs said:


> Geez Danny, prime rib is my very favorite food and I'm sitting here droooooling! Tiny, however, is still sleeping. She'll have to take a peek later  .


If Tiny is still sleeping she obviously knows it's Veteran's Day and a holiday -- no work today for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<sigh>>
guess who is not eating today.

I am going to take her off all pills except the tramadol and the prednisone. It's the only other thing I can think to do.

When I gave her the prednisone on Friday, I didn't give her any other pills because she was feeling so badly. Then I noticed Friday night, and Saturday, that she was quite hungry. I attributed it to the prednisone, but remember commenting that I've never seen it work that fast for appetite. Now I wonder if it was because she didn't have the other pills on Friday??

She was doing so well Saturday and yesterday (except yesterday evening, interestingly) that I went ahead and gave her the usual pills.

It's truly the only other thing I can think to try.

<<sigh>>


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> <<sigh>>
> guess who is not eating today.
> 
> I am going to take her off all pills except the tramadol and the prednisone. It's the only other thing I can think to do.
> 
> When I gave her the prednisone on Friday, I didn't give her any other pills because she was feeling so badly. Then I noticed Friday night, and Saturday, that she was quite hungry. I attributed it to the prednisone, but remember commenting that I've never seen it work that fast for appetite. Now I wonder if it was because she didn't have the other pills on Friday??
> 
> She was doing so well Saturday and yesterday (except yesterday evening, interestingly) that I went ahead and gave her the usual pills.
> 
> It's truly the only other thing I can think to try.
> 
> <<sigh>>




I hope it helps her appetite to withhold the other pills. Poor girl just has you so up and down right now. I'm sorry - I know how hard it is. You just want to make her feel better. I hope today gets better.


----------



## Lennap

So sorry to read such a frustrated post. I sure hope you have found the magic secret! Don't you wish these dogs came with decoder rings?!

Good luck! I look forward to reading about her scarfing her food again tomorrow!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, sure hope she is eating like crazy soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Could some of the other pills be making her nauseous or leave her feeling sick or off? So sorry to hear this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Frustrated for you. I'm on board with your thoughts about giving or not giving certain pills, she just might be telling you this or that is working or not.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, I thinking I will pull her off both antibiotics, and the actigall. They are all really for long term treatment anyway, and I don't think that's really an issue any more.


----------



## lhowemt

Hmm, can you try just eliminating the antibiotics for a day or two? If her response was that fast before hopefully it will be again. I am far from a medical person but that other drug sounds important for daily functioning, esp from what you've said before. Just a thought. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

You know, you're right, I should just stop the antibiotics and see what happens. I can always stop the actigall later if I don't see any improvement. I hadn't even thought of stopping only some of them, my knee jerk reaction was just to stop everything but the tramadol for pain, and prednisone.

Meanwhile, DH just wandered up here to the pet hotel and said that Tiny's been eating TONS of treats from him this morning. Earlier I couldn't get her to even nibble her favorites, pupperoni and soft milk bones. He said she ate 2 soft milk bones, 1 pupperoni, and 6 canine carry out pizza slices. Then he wouldn't give her any more because he figured we need to try to get some lunch into her. So THAT is GREAT news!!!



lhowemt said:


> Hmm, can you try just eliminating the antibiotics for a day or two? If her response was that fast before hopefully it will be again. I am far from a medical person but that other drug sounds important for daily functioning, esp from what you've said before. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear she is going from Ms. Tiny to Ms. Piggy.... Great news, Barb!


----------



## Brave

I think Tiny is having fun trying to mess with you, Barb!! 

That little B! So glad she ate for DH. Thinking and praying for you and your family.


----------



## lhowemt

Good, I'm glad I could help. I was kind if worried that my advice machine was a little overactive...... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh thank you for this. I was very worried about taking her off the actigall. It will really help her liver. Maybe she felt so good she just wore herself out over the weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

No such thing as an overactive advice machine, all advice is much appreciated and carefully considered.
SM, I agree about the Actigall. Just had a panic reaction to STOP ALL DRUGS.
Queen B did pick at a decent amount of lunch. Not as hungrily as I would have liked, but didn't just sniff and walk away so I'll take that.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad she ate some treats and lunch. This is such a rollercoaster for you, you are doing the most amazing job. Just wish we were closer I would love for Her Majesty and Prince Barnaby to get together! Hugs and positive thoughts sent over x


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say thinking of you and beautiful Tiny. Sammy sends her a special golden hug.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Tiny. Glad to read she was enjoying treats with dad and had a little lunch.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Dinner was a challenge last night, and I did skip the antibiotics.
This morning she woke more hungry than yesterday, she agreed to eat some treats and some of the thin sliced steak. I am in a panic now because it is the last package of the steak, I've been checking the store every time I go and they haven't had any for quite some time. I am thinking perhaps some thin sliced round steak, which I can pound even thinner?? I will have to buy some today and try it.
So today has started out much better than yesterday. I will try not giving the antibiotics for about a week, and see how she does. 
Thanks for all the kind words, prayers, and support. It means so much.


----------



## GoldenMum

Continued thoughts to you and Miss Tiny....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good vibes and prayers are coming your way continuously, I don't post very often but think of you. Hugs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Always in my prayers and on my mind....


----------



## MercyMom

Sending prayers, hugs and warm thoughts your way.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sending prayers for Tiny. I always feel a little anxious about her when I click on this thread. The eating (or non-eating issue) can be so very frustrating and worrisome.


----------



## Lennap

Ooommmmmgggg running out of Tiny's favorite steak?! We cannot allow this, I for one will scour my local grocery stores and will gladly send you whatever I can find!!!' PM me details, I'm all about keeping Tiny in steak!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> Dinner was a challenge last night, and I did skip the antibiotics.
> 
> This morning she woke more hungry than yesterday, she agreed to eat some treats and some of the thin sliced steak. I am in a panic now because it is the last package of the steak, I've been checking the store every time I go and they haven't had any for quite some time. I am thinking perhaps some thin sliced round steak, which I can pound even thinner?? I will have to buy some today and try it.


I am so glad that decreasing the antibiotics has increased Tiny's appetite, Barb. Antibiotics surely make me feel nauseated, too!!!

Now all you have to do is get the beautiful Miss Tiny some steak. I am betting that that will be doable. ALL of us are willing to have steak flown in to her if you need it. I am sure of that!!! Just get out your mallet, as you suggested, and tenderize whatever is available.

No kidding. If you need steak, let the forum know!!! I sent cakes out to members of another forum to which I belong. And no one _needed_ the cakes...they were just for celebration!


NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL

I hope Tiny will eat the different steak you make her. What about the tomatoes, will she eat store grape tomatoes or with fewer pills that might not be as much of a challenge now.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am just overwhelmed at the kind offers to locate steak for Tiny, but at least for now, I think it's not necessary.
I was buying the Tyson (I think) very thin sliced steak at Kroger. At some point I may have posted a photo in this thread, not sure. Anyway, apparently Kroger decided not to carry it any more. It was stupidly expensive, like $9 or $10 for 12 ounces. I only bought it when it was on "clearance" because it was getting close to the sell by date.
So today I went to 4 grocery stores, and at one of them I found some really nice looking very very thin sliced bottom round steak for $4 a pound. I bought 3 packages of about a pound each.
For dinner tonight Tiny at 1/2 POUND of steak, so apparently these get the "2 paws up" approval, at least for now. 
Today was a very, very good day. She ate well all day, and you can tell she feels great. What a difference a day makes. 
Tonight I again gave her just the prednisone, and the actigall. I plan to keep doing that for now, see how it goes. 
She isn't real fond of the store bought tomatoes, at least not the grape tomatoes. Today I bought some cherry tomatoes to try instead, maybe they have more of a "tomatoey" taste??
Thanks for the kind thoughts, prayers, and generous offers. We are smiling today!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you many more days full of smiles!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> For dinner tonight Tiny at 1/2 POUND of steak, so apparently these get the "2 paws up" approval, at least for now.


Your little girl was *hungry*!!! I am sooooo glad she ate so beautifully! And thank you for the wonderful, happy news update! May her good appetite continue!!!


Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt

Oh I am so happy to hear we have a hungry hungry Tiny! Steakorama!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, 

I'm SO happy to read you're eating a lot and feeling good 

Today's Tiny Temptation - Rack of Lamb 
(Have your mom de-bone them first!!)


----------



## OutWest

Yay, I'm doing my "happy that Tiny is eating" dance out here in California!


----------



## GoldensGirl

What about hydroponic tomatoes? Those pass my Deep South tastebud tests better than most other store-bought tomatoes. Maybe Tiny would accept them, too?


----------



## Lennap

What a wonderful post to read tonight! Thanks Barb for keeping us apprised. Go Tiny, Go Tiny you go girl!


----------



## Brave

Yay!!!! I am so glad to read that. So so glad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

And when Tiny's Mommy smiles, we all smile!:thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

A half pound of steak! You better go back and buy everything they have. It really is nice to see her doing so well.


----------



## SandyK

Yay Tiny!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

well from the size of the poop on my floor this morning (which, incidentally, was very high quality, LOL), Tiny had PLENTY to eat yesterday!!!


----------



## KathyL

I thought about that sudden surge of appetite. That was a lot of steak.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb: 

Glad to hear it. You go, Tiny!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

A true mom....high quality poop on the floor is a good sign!! Love it. Have a great day, Tiny.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> well from the size of the poop on my floor this morning (which, incidentally, was very high quality, LOL), Tiny had PLENTY to eat yesterday!!!


Yay!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Tiny ate well, good solid poop is a marvelous site for all of us golden parents!!


----------



## GoldenMum

May Tiny remain bitchy, and have many more Quality Poops! Keep us all smiling Miss T!


----------



## coppers-mom

Good poops make us all smile.
Well, except for the royal servant who must clean it up and I'll bet she smiled some too.


----------



## hubbub

As long as it's coming out the right end....

Go TINY!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:

Loved hearing the news!


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I
> I was buying the Tyson (I think) very thin sliced steak at Kroger. At some point I may have posted a photo in this thread, not sure. Anyway, apparently Kroger decided not to carry it any more. It was stupidly expensive, like $9 or $10 for 12 ounces. I only bought it when it was on "clearance" because it was getting close to the sell by date.
> So today I went to 4 grocery stores, and at one of them I found some really nice looking very very thin sliced bottom round steak for $4 a pound. I bought 3 packages of about a pound each.


Glad you could find the steak for 4 bucks a pound, that is about what it runs here at the meat counter. The other stuff is ok but way expensive. I make steak and cheese subs often enough so know...

Glad you had an easy pick up duty this morning


----------



## lhowemt

Well I'll be..... What a good little pooper! Either you are fighting with it going in, or messing with it coming out..... So glad to hear this morning.


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Pot Roast 

(Um, hm ... looks yummy Tiny )


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hooray for eating and good poops! Go, Tiny, go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

We actually did have pot roast, potatoes, and carrots for dinner tonight....which the queen B wouldn't touch. She did, however, eat bologna and crackers. 
Go figure.


----------



## Sweet Girl

We are big fans of good poops in this house! Well done, Tiny.


----------



## Lennap

UGH bologna and crackers?! How on earth did you figure out that's what madame wanted for dinner this evening?! So glad she ate it all up!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad that Tiny had a better appetite and good day


----------



## hotel4dogs

I pretty much just keep offering her stuff until she eats something....it was bologna last night. I have some thick sliced bologna on hand for her because it's really really calorie dense, and if I can get just one slice into her that's 150 calories! Not the healthiest choice, I grant, but at least it's food.
Missy woke at 3 a.m. to go outside (an unfortunate side effect of the prednisone) and then came back in looking for a treat. THAT hasn't happened in ages! So there we were at 3 a.m., munching on treats. Well, she was. I was feeding them to her. 
Got back up at 5:00 to go outside again, came back in, and ate a decent breakfast of leftover steak and a bunch more treats. Pills in peanut butter and crackers. 
A good morning already!


----------



## Lennap

Loving it! And what are madame's plans for the day? A nap on the living room? Perhaps a stroll around the property, a snack and the a nap in the hallway?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Great! Another happy day with Queen Tiny. Hoorah!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great way to start the day. Way to go Ms. Tiny, you are making a lot of people happy this a.m.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nothing like 3 AM snacks to start the day, HUGS for you Miss Tiny!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

This update starts my day with a smile!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great update!


----------



## Brave

Yay!!!!! So glad she's eating. With her stint of off days, do you think she lost any weight from the bank? 

I'm so glad as ate twice already. I swear food looks better at 3 am. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

We Love You Tiny, you and your mom just put a huge smile on all our faces!!


----------



## swishywagga

OOPS DOUBLE POST! We Love You Tiny, you and your mom just put a huge smile on all our faces!!


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I pretty much just keep offering her stuff until she eats something....it was bologna last night. I have some thick sliced bologna on hand for her because it's really really calorie dense, and if I can get just one slice into her that's 150 calories! Not the healthiest choice, I grant, but at least it's food.
> 
> Missy woke at 3 a.m. to go outside (an unfortunate side effect of the prednisone) and then came back in looking for a treat. THAT hasn't happened in ages! So there we were at 3 a.m., munching on treats. Well, she was. I was feeding them to her.
> 
> Got back up at 5:00 to go outside again, came back in, and ate a decent breakfast of leftover steak and a bunch more treats. Pills in peanut butter and crackers.
> 
> A good morning already!


Well, yum! yum!

If Tiny is happy, we are happy!!!


NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, we love ya, baby!! :heartbeat

Today's Tiny Temptation - Oven Roasted Tomatoes


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had an AWESOME day today. She clearly feels really, really good on the prednisone. It may shorter her life, but it certainly is improving it.
We're supposed to cut the dose in half on Saturday. I'm nervous about doing so, she feels so great.
When Tito and I got home this afternoon from his little hunting venture, he was proudly parading around the house with a BIG pheasant...and Tiny chased him around trying to take it from him! I didn't get a video, but I did get a photo of the two of them in front of the fireplace with the pheasant, which I will post later (it's on my other computer).


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So very happy that Tiny's quality of life is so good right now. That's what it is all about!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so happy that she is doing so well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Absolutely fabulous, reading this is a great end to my day. So glad she is doing well and you all had a great day!!.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny and Tito, this afternoon. That is one BIG rooster Tito has!


----------



## hubbub

Love - LovE - LOVE Miss Tiny!! :smooch: It's all about quality and with your care, she's got that in spades


----------



## lhowemt

What a cute pair. She doesn't look a day over 13! Great photo, nice to see her highness. Eat eat eat Tiny girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photo! So glad to read that she's had a good day, keep it up girl - you've got a huge fan club on this forum


----------



## dborgers

I LOVE the pictures 

So happy to read Tiny is back to her hungry, playful self. That's a pretty low dose of Prednisone. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Good morning Tiny and crew. Here's to another fabulous day! Eat up Tiny.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31

Thanks so much for sharing pictures of Tiny! She looks fabuous. So glad for the GREAT report! Hope she keeps it up for you  WE LOVE YOU MISS TINY!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Looobe u Tiny!


----------



## Claudia M

That may be a cue that she may like pheasant for dinner! Good girl Tiny!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved, loved, loved the pictures and news!!!! Way to go Tito! Nice bird! Here's hoping for another fantastic day for all of you!

Did I happen to say I loved the pictures?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, AWESOME update and fabulous pictures!! Yay Tiny! So happy to hear you are feelign so good - and trying to get the big prize from Tito! (And whoa, way to go Tito!).


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barb

Just love the pic of Tiny and Tito-how precious!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, what great pictures! That is one big bird! Tiny looks so happy!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Love the photo of Tito and Tiny! 

You can tell Tito is so proud of himself and I just love the happy smile on Tiny's cute little face!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I will keep Tiny on the full dose of prednisone over the weekend, because I just love the way she's feeling and eating. Then I think Monday I will cut it in half, and see what happens. My vet says, "don't be afraid to go back up if you need to".


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> I will keep Tiny on the full dose of prednisone over the weekend, because I just love the way she's feeling and eating. Then I think Monday I will cut it in half, and see what happens. My vet says, "don't be afraid to go back up if you need to".


Barb -- 

This is such good news. Thank you so much for everything you do. I love reading these updates.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ya know, some of the people I know (in person, not referring to the forum) just don't get it. You guys get it, you understand.
If one more person tells me I shouldn't put Tiny on prednisone I am likely to become violent.
"That will ruin her liver!!!!" (can't ruin that which is already ruined!)
"That will eventually kill her!!!!" (yep, but she'll die faster from not eating)
"How can you GIVE her that stuff????" (I ram it down her throat, hahahahaha)
ARGH!


----------



## GoldenMum

I know what you mean Barb, people, even my family, don't understand why I would get Clyde his buggy; why don't I euthanize because he's old and can't get at around well.
They will never, ever know the depth of love we get to know with our pets! For that priviledge, I will be forever grateful!
Keep on keepin on Miss Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

When people (family) would tell me with Toby that I should euthanize an otherwise happy dog because his back end was weak, I would reply "you'd better hope that you don't list me as the decision maker for your end of life decisions if you end up in a wheelchair but otherwise healthy...."


----------



## dborgers

Tiny,

Just a few days till Thanksgiving. Doesn't a nice roasted turkey get your mouth watering?


----------



## lhowemt

It is pretty amazing that through the internet we can connect with others that share our commitment to our pups. It is hard to discuss meds sometimes, drugs that save some also wreak havoc in others. There is no silver bullet, each human and animal is an individual. I tell my doctor this, that meds are studied with a population, but they have to treat an individual. 

So glad to hear Tiny is perky, and hope she does fine with the lower dose of pred. That is the great thing about medication, you can try it to see if it works, you don't have to marry it!


----------



## *Laura*

hotel4dogs said:


> ya know, some of the people I know (in person, not referring to the forum) just don't get it. You guys get it, you understand.
> If one more person tells me I shouldn't put Tiny on prednisone I am likely to become violent.
> ARGH!


We sure do get it, we understand!!! I love the pictures of Tiny and Tito and you are making all the right decisions and taking such WONDERFUL care of Miss Tiny.


----------



## Pixie

Nice family pictures  Tito looks so proud, and Tiny looks good.

These are the news thaat make everything worth it.

And Barb, everytime people say you should use prednisone just look at Tiny! You will know (again) you ar doing the right thing!


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> ya know, some of the people I know (in person, not referring to the forum) just don't get it. You guys get it, you understand.
> If one more person tells me I shouldn't put Tiny on prednisone I am likely to become violent.
> "That will ruin her liver!!!!" (can't ruin that which is already ruined!)
> "That will eventually kill her!!!!" (yep, but she'll die faster from not eating)
> "How can you GIVE her that stuff????" (I ram it down her throat, hahahahaha)
> ARGH!


Pssssst.... I was one of those lame people a few pages ago. I blame my lack of dog knowledge regarding end-of-life AND sometimes horrendous foot-n-mouth disorder. : 

Seeing these posts AFTER you started the Prednisone made me really re-think the position I had emotionally clung to. I think you're doing a GREAT job! And I truly believe that YOU as Tiny's owner and advocate knows what is BEST for HER! 



hotel4dogs said:


> When people (family) would tell me with Toby that I should euthanize an otherwise happy dog because his back end was weak, I would reply "you'd better hope that you don't list me as the decision maker for your end of life decisions if you end up in a wheelchair but otherwise healthy...."


I understand this so well. When Bear was having mobility problems (he was only 7-9 months at the time, mind you), I had so many people tell me to euthanize him because he's a "lemon" or because he's cost us SO much already and WHO KNOWS how many OTHER problems he will have. And I came very close to clocking a co-worker over it. You want me to euthanize my Bear for something that is 100% FIXABLE? Not manageable, but truly FIXABLE. He's a puppy! He has SO MANY GOOD years ahead of him. :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:

I know that when all is said a done, you will be glad for every single GOOD day, Ms. Tiny had. And I for one and grateful to have witness this small portion of her life. It's amazing how much certain dogs and people can touch your heart across so many miles. You and Tiny are a pair and I am better for knowing both of you.


----------



## hubbub

I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes people don't mean anything by it and know to close the conversations quickly, but others just won't let up. With 2 different cancers, two TPLOs and a host of other issues in a senior, I hear similar comments regularly. I actually had someone essentially say that I gave my girl cancer because I'd given her prednisone for so long. After a bit of back and forth, decided to remove myself from the conversation. UGH!

That's the magic of this forum - you get the support when need it most. <hugs>


----------



## NewfieMom

I just posted about euthanasia in the Other Pets thread because OutWest updated a thread about her dog, Tess, there and it sparked recollections about my Lab, Biscuit's battle with arthritis. I won't redo my whole discussion here. Suffice it to say that it is harrowing to have a sick dog and to worry about whether one when will "know" when it is the right time to euthanize a dog. I kept hoping that I would never have to do that with any of my dogs, that all of them would oblige me by dying natural deaths. But I saw Biscuit going downhill with a painful, non-terminal illness and in the end I was forced to euthanize him.

The only good thing about it, besides his having just about the best death that anyone on earth could hope for, was that I was certain it was the right time. All the worrying I had done about how I would be able to tell if, for sure, it was necessary was needless. The day I had to do it, he couldn't get up to urinate and when I tried to help him up as I often did, it hurt him too much and he bit me. It was just time.

And he ate a TON of chocolate and had a great time at the vet's playing before gently being put to sleep...literally to sleep (not to death)...before being euthanized without ever knowing.

PS-Biscuit had had a TPLO and been hospitalized for pneumonia on oxygen and been given endoscopies of his stomach and upper and lower intestines, etcetera before the arthritis. The darned dog was eating E-diet and then duck and potato and living on metronidazole. I don't want anyone to think I didn't spend a million dollars on interventions before we found we couldn't cure the final arthritis!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL

Beautiful pictures of Tito and Tiny. Regarding the Prednisone -- you know your dog best so I think you can trust your judgment. And just follow your heart.


----------



## Lennap

You know this forum chokes me up nearly every time I come, and amazes me how well we can all relate to each other.

Just this week my cousin's 17 year old cat stopped eating, the vet found a large mass in her abdomen and told her to love the cat, and she would probably live another 12 days or so. The whole family was up in arms, you must put her down, put her out of her misery, etc. The called me and asked that I talk sense into her. 

So I called and asked some questions. Is she in pain? The vet said no. Is the supposed cancer killing her? The vet said no - it will take about 12 days once she stops eating. Did you try baby food meats? No - will do. Do you have pain killers in case? Yes. Is she hiding from you? No she is laying next to me purring.

I told the family to shut up the cat is not ready - cousin bought baby food meat, and the cat is now eating like a champ. OOOOMMMMGGGG - what makes everyone an expert?! And who the heck asked for their "expert" opinions?!

Barb - so glad to read that Tiny continues to lve life. Keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Praying for another great day for Tiny....Tito and Barb too.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*



hotel4dogs said:


> ya know, some of the people I know (in person, not referring to the forum) just don't get it. You guys get it, you understand.
> If one more person tells me I shouldn't put Tiny on prednisone I am likely to become violent.
> "That will ruin her liver!!!!" (can't ruin that which is already ruined!)
> "That will eventually kill her!!!!" (yep, but she'll die faster from not eating)
> "How can you GIVE her that stuff????" (I ram it down her throat, hahahahaha)
> ARGH!


Barbara

I know you are doing the best and kindest thing for Tiny with the prednisone.
You are giving her quality of life.
We had a female Samoyed who had congestive heart failure and would cough so much at night, that vet was afraid Munchkin would have a seizure and die. Vet put her on Lasix, which he said may eventually damage her kidneys, but the point is Munchkin had MANY YEARS of quality life with us loving her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> ya know, some of the people I know (in person, not referring to the forum) just don't get it. You guys get it, you understand.
> If one more person tells me I shouldn't put Tiny on prednisone I am likely to become violent.
> "That will ruin her liver!!!!" (can't ruin that which is already ruined!)
> "That will eventually kill her!!!!" (yep, but she'll die faster from not eating)
> "How can you GIVE her that stuff????" (I ram it down her throat, hahahahaha)
> ARGH!


I sometimes forget that not everyone feels the same way we all do here. This, the way we feel, is the norm to me. But I realize when I talk about my dogs as the important family members they are to me, I can tell some people are like, what is she talking about? It's a DOG. My colleagues at work are amazing - they were so supportive when Tesia was sick, and I would stay home with her, or leave in the middle of the day suddenly if something was wrong, and when I was out for days after she died. But there is a bit of a not-quite-understanding right now about why I can't stay late after my shift. I finally spelled it out to one of my colleagues (little puppy, little bladder) - but (what I didn't say) for me, it's also that she is just still so young, and gets lonely after five hours. I don't want to leave her alone for any longer than that. I am going out with a friend tonight who I haven't seen in over a year. I told her I have five hours total to work with (travel and time at the restaurant). I think she thought I was nuts! :



hotel4dogs said:


> When people (family) would tell me with Toby that I should euthanize an otherwise happy dog because his back end was weak, I would reply "you'd better hope that you don't list me as the decision maker for your end of life decisions if you end up in a wheelchair but otherwise healthy...."


This made me laugh out loud. Good for you!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, we love ya, baby girl.


----------



## Claudia M

dborgers said:


> Tiny,
> 
> Just a few days till Thanksgiving. Doesn't a nice roasted turkey get your mouth watering?


yumm. Thanks for remind me. I brine my turkey a la Emeril way (lots of beer, apple cider, Kosher salt and condiments.


----------



## swishywagga

It is so good to be amongst people who truly understand how we will do anything, and try anything to give our dogs the best quality of life. My mother-in-law is forever telling us, "oh his legs are stiff, and you should put him out his misery. Well, I reply he eats well, plays well and greets me everyday with a toy is his mouth, he is not in misery, your legs are stiff but you wouldn't want anyone to do that to you!. Barb you are doing the most amazing job with Tiny, and all of us here know and understand you will always do whatever it takes to give her the best quality of life. I have only been on this forum for a year but am proud and honoured to share a part of Tiny's life. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Claire's Friend

It's really very simple...they just don't get it. Pity them because they have never known the kind of love we have, never had the kind of relationship we have, and feel sorry for them for being just a little bit stupid. Then if they tell you "It's just a dog".....punch them in the face !! Not really, but just thinking about doing it can make you feel better !!:
Now should I tell you how I really feel ????
Love you Miss Tiny XXXOOO


----------



## Claudia M

when Jack was less mobile I would make sure couple minutes before I got in the driveway that I had everything ready so I can hurry in and the least amount of stuff to carry in so he would not have to get up and greet me. I got surgical gloves and let him go #2 in my hands. He could not scoot. He had no problem with #1. 
I still wonder, did I make the right choices for him? Was there more I could do? They cannot tell us how they feel, all we can do is try our best to know them and act to the best of our abilities. 
I hope Ms. Tiny is doing good and enjoying her meals today!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Claire's Friend said:


> It's really very simple...they just don't get it. Pity them because they have never known the kind of love we have, never had the kind of relationship we have, and feel sorry for them for being just a little bit stupid. Then if they tell you "It's just a dog".....punch them in the face !! Not really, but just thinking about doing it can make you feel better !!:
> Now should I tell you how I really feel ????
> Love you Miss Tiny XXXOOO


:--heart::--heart::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

We love you Susan Marie!

I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## swishywagga

I have to agree with Susan Marie, sometimes I get so angry with my MIL. The other day she pointed at a cluster of golden hair on her carpet and said "look at that, I can't be doing with all that hair". I got off the chair and rubbed by head on the floor and said "there's a human hair to go with it"!!. Sorry to hijack your thread Tiny, hoping you had a fab day sweetie x


----------



## lhowemt

Swishy that it hilarious! My favorite quote from DH to my pops was "bob you need to know that the answer to most every question about us is "the dogs"". I'm glad my dad calls our pups his.grand dogs, my mom hared that thought!

OK, did Tiny have a good day? Played with the Tito monster at all? Eat yummies?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Wishing you and Tiny a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Susan Marie, you said it PERFECTLY. Swishy, I laughed at you rubbing your head on the floor!
Tiny was *off* last night, and still this morning, it was hard to get food into her but she did eat. So I decided not to cut the steroids back yet. I'll see how she does later on today. Hopefully just catching up with herself having eaten so much earlier in the week.
She seems to feel well still, just not especially hungry. Although the spare ribs with sauerkraut last night (we had some family over) did seem to appeal to her. The pierogi, however, were a definite NO.


----------



## KathyL

Sauerkraut with spare ribs and pierogi -- Oh does that sound good. It's probably rainy/dreary down by you also so I'm sure that affects how Tiny feels.


----------



## jealous1

Barb--I may have already suggested this but just in case I didn't, have you tried any gravy on cut up chicken? A couple of months back when Ms. Susie was going through one of her not wanting to eat spells, I remembered someone suggested putting some of McCormick's gravy in a jar--tried a couple of large tablespoons on some of the chicken she refused to eat and she ate it right up. I've been able to add her kibble back mixed with the gravy and chicken and she is still eating it good (knock wood) and coming to me in the evening looking for her dinner. I also recently starting adding a half of a tagament to her morning meds and that might also be helping some, too. (I have been using the Roasted Turkey; tried the beef gravy once and she didn't seem to like that too much).


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad Ms. Tiny seems to feel good. Hopefully the appetite will pick up.


----------



## NewfieMom

Griffin, my dog, is a Newfoundland, so he may not have the same tastes as a Golden. My Golden, Brit, actually used to eat cucumber slices when I put her on a diet (which was often necessary because she tended to get overweight easily).

Griffin won't touch cucumber or broccoli or other similar vegetables, although he loves sweet potatoes (which are among the foods he may eat on his restricted diet).

I am not entirely sure he is a carnivore, however, because he thrives on carbs. He does love steak. (A neighbor brings it over once a while and gives it to him, cooked on her outside grill.) Chicken hardly makes him raise an eyebrow, though. What he really likes is a good, sweet Jewish Challah bread. Or pizza. (The vet had OKed that for giving pills and we decided Griffin must have Italian blood.) He also really took to fresh Italian bread.

So my ideas for Tiny tend to run to carbs, not chicken and gravy. Although Reddi Wip does make Griffin eat just about anything. If he is having a bad day, it can start him eating his kibble. It can also make him eat a baked sweet potato and it looks sort of like Thanksgiving: the baked sweet potatoes and marshmallows dishes.

Just my experience!

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt

Pizza bones!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Pizza (see the tomatoes, Tiny?)


----------



## NewfieMom

dborgers said:


> Today's Tiny Temptation - Pizza (see the tomatoes, Tiny?)


 
Barb-

If Tiny eats pizza, please let me know!!! I should, perhaps, let you know that Griffin (just like my Lab) is on daily metronidazole to prevent diarrhea. I wouldn't want to let a girl like Tiny, who isn't on anything that protects her digestive tract, go on a wild pizza -eating spree and then end up uncomfortable from diarrhea due to too much of it!!! (Not that we give Griffin much at once!)

But it would be great if she ate some!!!!!


Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Mr. Danny has been hungry for pizza, so pizza it is.

Especially since I'm utterly mesmerized by the U.S. Olympic Curling Trials on TV. I mean, who wouldn't be? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## lhowemt

I hope you guys are being spared the tornados and nasty weather.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm worrying about you all... I hope you weren't in the line of those storms.


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm worrying about you all... I hope you weren't in the line of those storms.


Me too, just saw the news, praying you are all safe.


----------



## Claudia M

My daughter and I were grooming the girls this afternoon and saw the news. We both exclaimed "Oh no, Tito and Tiny!" After awhile I realized that indirectly we were also thinking "Oh no, Barb!" we just did not vocalize it. The reason it took awhile is because Rose got up and went to the window as if looking for them. I had to convince her that neither Tiny nor Tito were out there.


----------



## KathyL

I'm also checking to see if everything is OK your way. It looks like Illinois has a lot more damage than Wisconsin. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## GoldenMum

Popping in a bit worried too, hoping all is well and just your internet is down.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I hope things are ok, I know there has been great power outages.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm really worried. I've sent a couple of emails to Barb - no reply. Hoping it is simply that her power is out. I think she is near Washington, Il, which was hit very hard. If anyone hears from Barb... please let us know.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

We'll all be watching. Hope everyone is ok.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

In terms of the storms, I do not know where Barb lives except what it says on the computer (southwest of Chicago). I looked at a map of Illinois and it seemed that the tornadoes that struck Illinois centered more in *central* Illinois (although since they struck Kentucky, Wisconsin, and Indiana, too, they could-of course- have hit anywhere). So I am hoping that if she has sustained storm damage, that at least it wasn't a hit from a tornado!!!

My best friend is married to a man originally from Joliet and his sister and her family are still there. That is southwest of Chicago, but I don't know if it's where Barb is.
They are safe. I pray she and her dogs are, too.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm really worried. I've sent a couple of emails to Barb - no reply. Hoping it is simply that her power is out. *I think she is near Washington, Il,* which was hit very hard. If anyone hears from Barb... please let us know.


I just read this. That is very bad news indeed. Washington *was* hit hard!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

I just called Barb on the phone. (I bothered her, so I suggest that no one else call in the near future!) My phone call lasted for about one minute. She was trying to get her generator working because they were out of power. They were not, however, hit by a tornado, and she said that they are fine. She said that she has been told that she will be without power for at least 24 hours, however.

I don't think she had a clue which poster I was since I only used my first name and said I was from the Golden Retriever forum, but I said I would post the news that she was OK since everyone was worried about her and she said that that would be fine.

NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL

NewfieMom. Thank you so much for posting. I pulled up a map and thought if she is SW of Chicago she was probably not as far south as Peoria but thought she might be having power problems. And of course I worried about Tiny too.


----------



## Baker

Praying that everyones okay


----------



## my4goldens

It was pretty bad here, I live in Manhattan, and just got home from a weekend out of town. My dogs are at Barb's, I hope they are fine. We flew in from Minneapolis today, we were 20 minutes from landing and after several passes around the airport, our pilot decided it was too dangerous to land in the storm and we were diverted to Kansas City, and to refuel. After 90 minutes on the ground we managed to finally get home tonight about 5. We do have power, and everything seems to be okay, but several miles south of town got hit hard, and a tornado touched down in two nearby towns. Washington, a town about a couple hours south of here got hit hard, town looked pretty leveled. It is very rare to have such a late season super storm come this late in the season. I'll see Barb tomorrow when I pick up my dogs, hopefully she has power back on. 

Donna


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for letting us know. I was just looking at tornado pictures and I'm glad they are OK. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

my4goldens said:


> It was pretty bad here, I live in Manhattan, and just got home from a weekend out of town. My dogs are at Barb's, I hope they are fine. We flew in from Minneapolis today, we were 20 minutes from landing and after several passes around the airport, our pilot decided it was too dangerous to land in the storm and we were diverted to Kansas City, and to refuel. After 90 minutes on the ground we managed to finally get home tonight about 5. We do have power, and everything seems to be okay, but several miles south of town got hit hard, and a tornado touched down in two nearby towns. Washington, a town about a couple hours south of here got hit hard, town looked pretty leveled. It is very rare to have such a late season super storm come this late in the season. I'll see Barb tomorrow when I pick up my dogs, hopefully she has power back on.


Thank you for all that additional information, Donna. I think we will all be following along!

NewfieMom


----------



## my4goldens

NewfieMom said:


> Thank you for all that additional information, Donna. I think we will all be following along!
> 
> NewfieMom


I'm a white knuckle flyer, had a bad feeling about this flight because last night I saw the weather predictions that the midwest was probably going to be hit hard by a super storm. It was frightening to be in the air flying around these huge gigantic storm clouds and feeling the turbulence. And then I started getting texts telling me that a tornado was heading straight for our area. but thankfully all my family and friends are okay, but my prayers are for those in Washington, which just looks devastated.


----------



## SandyK

Also hoping everything is ok. Hope Barb gets power back! Thoughts are with everyone from the area of all the storms.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

We went to bed about 9:30 so I missed the post about Barbs power going out. I heard about the tornado in Washington and prayed Barb wasn't near it. Hope she gets power soon and thank you all for the updates.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I had emails from Barb this morning (such a relief!). She actually sent them late last night. Her power HAD been off for 12 hours, but they escaped any bad damage, and everyone is fine. I was so happy to get her updates!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I owe you a big apology, I know I was very short with you on the phone. I truly had no idea who you were or why you were calling (I thought it was someone calling for advice, which normally I am very open to, but not yesterday!!), and I was in the garage, trying to pour gas into the generator. I can hardly hear on that phone, and, well, I suspect I was downright rude. And here you were just calling to check on us. I feel bad. Please accept my apology for being so short with you.
If one were to draw a line from Washington, IL toward the NE to Lake Michigan, that's the path the tornado took. I lie directly on that line, about halfway between Washington and the lake. The tornado hit SW of me, and then skipped over us, and hit NE of me. Donna (my4goldens) and I are on the borders of Manhattan, IL if you've seen that on the news.
Lots of power out here, apparently the tornado knocked down 3 big high tension towers, which they are still trying to get back online but a lot of people are without power. We are among the lucky ones, despite ComEd telling us it would be 11:30 p.m. TONIGHT before we got power, we were back on at about 10:30 last night. 
No damage done. We were very, very lucky. With the generator we have water, heat, and lights, but it's not good for electronics so I had no internet connection.
Meanwhile, Tiny hasn't had a bite to eat in 24 hours. I am hoping she's just on overload from the heavy protein and fat she ate the few days prior.




NewfieMom said:


> I just called Barb on the phone. (I bothered her, so I suggest that no one else call in the near future!) My phone call lasted for about one minute. She was trying to get her generator working because they were out of power. They were not, however, hit by a tornado, and she said that they are fine. She said that she has been told that she will be without power for at least 24 hours, however.
> 
> I don't think she had a clue which poster I was since I only used my first name and said I was from the Golden Retriever forum, but I said I would post the news that she was OK since everyone was worried about her and she said that that would be fine.
> 
> NewfieMom


----------



## GoldenCamper

So glad you guys are safe!


----------



## NewfieMom

*((((Barb and Tiny))))*



hotel4dogs said:


> I owe you a big apology, I know I was very short with you on the phone. I truly had no idea who you were or why you were calling (I thought it was someone calling for advice, which normally I am very open to, but not yesterday!!), and I was in the garage, trying to pour gas into the generator.


There is truly no need to apologize, Barb. I was just glad to know that you were OK. I was a total stranger intruding into your life while you were in the middle of an emergency...and no matter how good my intentions were, I wasn't doing *YOU* any good at that moment when you needed to get gasoline into your generator!

I hope Miss Tiny gets her appetite back today!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for your understanding, and the kind words!




NewfieMom said:


> There is truly no need to apologize, Barb. I was just glad to know that you were OK. I was a total stranger intruding into your life while you were in the middle of an emergency...and no matter how good my intentions were, I wasn't doing *YOU* any good at that moment when you needed to get gasoline into your generator!
> 
> I hope Miss Tiny gets her appetite back today!
> 
> Big hugs,
> NewfieMom


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Glad you were spared, Barb. It is really bad down there. Coal City and Diamond, yikes. Again, glad you and the hotel are safe.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, have had a couple of customers coming to pick up dogs today call me to ask how to get here, so many roads are closed with downed power wires.


----------



## lhowemt

The news is so sad, my heart breaks for those affected. Counting blessings today for every day we get to simply live and hopefully enjoy life. 

I hope things settle down for Tiny, it's got to be a lot of stress for an old girl to want to eat through.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad to see you post Barb, hoping little Miss gets a hunkering for some food soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, Barb! You have an angel looking out for you. So happy you are safe, with no damage. We had a 2 hour outage today, not storm related, but sqirrel on transformer related. RIP squirrel.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> We had a 2 hour outage today, not storm related, but sqirrel on transformer related. RIP squirrel.


Transformer fried squirrel might be to Tiny's liking  Challenge Danny to find a pic of some squirrel stew :


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Transformer fried squirrel might be to Tiny's liking  Challenge Danny to find a pic of some squirrel stew :


Sounds like a great challenge- a Tiny temptation?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Ms. Tiny gets her appetite back...maybe she felt moms stress from yesterday's weather. Sending good thoughts...


----------



## dborgers

GoldenCamper said:


> Transformer fried squirrel might be to Tiny's liking  Challenge Danny to find a pic of some squirrel stew :


With one hand tied behind my back!  

Squirrel Stew  (Recipe link below the pic)










prune picker: Squirrel Stew


----------



## dborgers

Glad you're OK, Barb  That's some weird weather for mid November. 

We had warnings all over here as well, but just downed garages and the like as far as I know


----------



## Brave

I'm so glad y'all are ok. I was so worried when I realized y'all are near the tornado (in the path even!!!)

Glad to see you. Stay safe!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

So happy to hear your okay! <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

Glad you guys are OK. It could be that Tiny's appetite was affected by the storm as well.


----------



## dborgers

"I got Granny makin' Tiny some yummy squirrel stew" - Jethro


----------



## my4goldens

We were lucky yesterday, just saw the below posted on a local weather web site. No wonder our pilot couldn't set the plane down when we were on on our approach and had to divert our flight to Kansas City. 


"Will County tornado on Sunday was over 5 miles long from near Manhattan to Frankfort with a maximum rating of an EF2 (111-135mph) in some locations."


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so glad you are all right. Give Tiny a kiss from us. 

We're 30 miles from Washington. We saw the wall cloud. Steve got a picture as the cell passed just north of us. We watched it go over from our front porch. We heard constant thunder. We've watched many storms, but nothing as devastating as this one, especially in November.


----------



## my4goldens

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> We're 30 miles from Washington. We saw the wall cloud. Steve got a picture as the cell passed just north of us. We watched it go over from our front porch. We heard constant thunder. We've watched many storms, but nothing as devastating as this one, especially in November.



I'm glad you are all right, I feel so bad for those in Washington. Our high school football team played them in a playoff game several years ago, I think on Wednesday our boys and some of the parents are heading down there to help out in any way we can. As I recall from that past game, the kids and coaches were the most hospitable, respectable and sportsmanlike team we have ever played. I wish them the best.


----------



## NewfieMom

We don't have tornadoes in Connecticut. I don't even know what a wall cloud is. We have blizzards in the winter (which I know you have in Illinois, too), and hurricanes since we are on the Atlantic Coast...but we are a little too far north for tornadoes. They seem to be creeping northward as the climate changes, though. It is not unheard of now to hear that a tornado touched down in New Jersey (which is to the south of us) and when we lived in Virginia for the first time I saw instructions on what to do in case of a tornado posted in my daughter's school!


NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt

So scary. We had a tornado hit when I was a kid and we were at the Valleyfair amusement park by the Twin Cities. It was SCARY! We had to evacuate to ditches around the park, we were right under the old wood roller coaster. Go figure. It stood (did I say scary?) but cars came off the ferris wheel. The pressure dropped so much and so fast everyone just started leaving even before the warnings and evac came. Tornados yikes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

So happy to hear you are okay!! Hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs

here's a video of the tornado when it was about 10 miles from my house, at this point it was an EF-2. (Donna, you'll recognize the roads, Mary, you might too. It's taken on Wilmington-Peotone Rd. at Indian Trail Road, looking West toward Wilmington)


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Thank God you are o.k. Didn't realize you were that close to the tornado.
We had some really nasty winds, hail and rain in Woodridge.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hI FWum Tiny jEST wANtd to SAy I em GOIng 2 B wid my BEsT fWEnd Toby beFOR 2 mUCh lonGR.
The dAYs R geTTin hARdr 4 mE. MoM iS goNNa cALL da VEt 2DaY abOUt sUm BEttR pAIn piLLS. If thEY dONt HElp i thINk i wILL go wid ToBY. MoM sEZ itS ok FOr mE to Go if I em ReaDY.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Tiny baby girl, I hope the pills help . But we all understand that sometimes it gets too hard . You are such a good girl , and your mommy and a whole lot of other people love you and will miss you if you need to go. You have tried so hard to stay for as long as your mommy needed you here, and although she still needs you, she knows that you will be excited to see your friend Toby again. Artemis and Justice are sad that they never got to meet you but Artie says if you do need to go, you can look for his sister Liberty and play with her too when you get to the bridge. We're praying for you special lady.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Tiny, I'm so sorry you are having hard days and hope the pain pills help make you comfortable before you go be with Toby. 

But continue on your terms my dear - you're an inspiration to us all to live, love and have fun. :smooch:


----------



## GoldenMum

Barb, I am so very sorry that Tiny isn't doing better. They start to feel better,and we want it to last forever. I hope the new meds help, and give you girls some more great days.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I hope the pain medication helps. It is so hard when they slow down and we can't help them anymore.
I pray you have more quality time with Miss Tiny. Love you Tiny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Miss Tiny,

I know we have never met, but I wanted to say how much I love you and how much I have loved reading the stories your mom has told us. I'm glad your mom loves you enough to let you go, she is much stronger than I am. I just wanted to tell you that you have been such a blessing to us all and I hope when you choose to go that you find happiness on the other side of the rainbow. And when you get there, please find Zeus the great dane and tell him how much I miss him. You two can be picky over the food in heaven together...

Lots of love to you and your mom,
Suzanne & Fannin :--heart:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, I'm so sad to hear that Tiny is still not doing well.  I hope the vet can give her something to help the pain. I know that Toby is anxiously waiting for her arrival but Tito and the rest of us hope she stays just a bit longer. Hugs.


----------



## Lennap

Gosh I am so sorry to be reading this, Tiny I wish all your pain away, you too Barb. Crying for you both.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

oh Barb and Tiny, Tiny and Barb. It is so hard to see them in pain. The storm, the rain must be pretty hard on her arthritis.


----------



## my4goldens

Tiny and Barb,

So sorry you are in so much pain, Tiny. And Barb, so sorry you are watching your girl in pain. I hope the vet can give you some relief and comfort. There is nothing I can say that will relieve the pain you are having now, Tiny, and nothing I can do to relieve the pain you, Barb will suffer when Tiny is gone. Just know I am thinking of you and sending hugs your way. 

Donna


----------



## jealous1

So sorry to hear that Tiny is in pain which I know causes you pain. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Awww Tiny, your post made me cry. Hopefully your new pain pills will work, but if they don't I understand that you need to go and play and run as fast as the wind with your best friend Toby.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Tiny. I hope the vet can get you some better pills. I want you to feel better and stay with your mom and with us for a whole lot longer. But we'll all understand, too, if it's too hard for you. And we'll be here for your mom always.


----------



## lhowemt

Oh Barb - I don't know what to say other than we all share your suffering and hope for the most comfortable outcome for your Tiny-baby. Hugs to you and kisses to Tony's sweet nose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So very glad to hear you are safe. 

Sorry to hear Tiny isn't doing well, my thoughts and prayers to you and your very special girl.


----------



## NewfieMom

lhowemt said:


> Oh Barb - I don't know what to say other than we all share your suffering and hope for the most comfortable outcome for your Tiny-baby. Hugs to you and kisses to Tony's sweet nose.


lhowent said what I feel, Barb. Only you know what is right for Tiny, but all of us share your suffering. You are not alone in your struggle to love Miss Tiny in the best way a good mother can. We see you anguishing over ever step and we are with you. Kiss her for me, too.

_You are not alone_.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL

I am also in tears reading Tiny's post. There isn't much I can say that others haven't already said, but I want you to know I feel for you from the bottom of my heart. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hug your girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much <<she says thru many tears>> .
I do have to say that Tiny is having a much better day today than she did yesterday. She GOBBLED a small can of cat food for breakfast, and ate a couple of treats, too. Wouldn't touch her usual favorite, steak, but that's okay. I'm certain she would have eaten more cat food if I had given it to her, but I still believe that her system overloads sometimes on the fat/protein I give her so I'm *resting* her digestion for another couple of days.
Talked to the vet, we are going to start her on some gabapentin (neurontin). Here's what my vet had to say about it, " This medication is extremely variable in dosing and effects. Some dogs get really "gorked" on it and are wobbly and out of it. Others do great and feel a lot better..."
So we shall see. I'm picking up the prescription at noontime today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both and I hope the new med agrees with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Tiny - you have been a blessing to all of us. Our lives are richer for having spent time with you (even virtually). If you want to go, as hard as it is on us, go ahead and go. I know your mom has your best interests and will move heaven and earth to make you happy for however long you choose to stay on this earth. Soft kisses, my friend. 

Barb - I'm so sorry for all of this. I wish I was closer so I could just wrap you up and never let go. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tiny during this difficult time. If you EVER need anything, just let me know. I am here for you.


----------



## dborgers

I should have read your second post first and I would have avoided getting tears in my coffee. 

Andy's onco put him on Gabapentin after they found the arthritis in his toes. It seemed to work well for him. He was still taking Tramadol and a low dose of Pred too.

Today's Tiny Temptation - Little Friskies Mouse Flavor 
(Mums the word, Tiny )


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers said for you all, hoping you have more precious time with your girl, but of course know you will do what is best for her. Just like Jen said, we have never met, but you have found a special place in all our hearts. Gentle comforting hugs sent across the pond. We love you Tiny xx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope the new med gives Tiny some relief. We're all pulling for her!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny,

I don't know if you like boneless chicken breasts or not, but here's where they come from


----------



## OutWest

Barb and Tiny, hoping the new med helps a lot! Tiny, Tess, Bella and Tucker say hi! And that they know your mom loves you and reads you like a book. We all hope you'll stay on this side a while longer because we really enjoy reading stories about you,but if you need to go see Toby, we will understand.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh Miss Tiny girl 
(Like Danny, I would have avoided the tears in MY afternoon java if I read post #2 first.)
It just stinks being on the rollercoaster. 
Tears in the morning, cautious hope in the afternoon.
Spent 6 months doing the same with my Homer.
Was not fun at all.
My heart is with your both.
Robin


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks so much <<she says thru many tears>> .
> I do have to say that Tiny is having a much better day today than she did yesterday. She GOBBLED a small can of cat food for breakfast, and ate a couple of treats, too. Wouldn't touch her usual favorite, steak, but that's okay. I'm certain she would have eaten more cat food if I had given it to her, but I still believe that her system overloads sometimes on the fat/protein I give her so I'm *resting* her digestion for another couple of days.
> Talked to the vet, we are going to start her on some gabapentin (neurontin). Here's what my vet had to say about it, " This medication is extremely variable in dosing and effects. Some dogs get really "gorked" on it and are wobbly and out of it. Others do great and feel a lot better..."
> So we shall see. I'm picking up the prescription at noontime today.


OK, I have been biting my fingers all day!!!!!

I was just reading two days ago on FB under Flatcoated Retriever Health Support group about gabapentin. This FCR is on tramadol 3x/day, rimadyl 2x day and gabapentin 1x/day. She eats good but a side effect that was described is weakness and ataxia in the rear. 

Also, I am sure the vet has already informed not to stop it abruptly as it can cause seizures and/or severe pain.


----------



## NewfieMom

*Yay for Gabapentin!*



hotel4dogs said:


> Talked to the vet, we are going to start her on some gabapentin (neurontin). *Here's what my vet had to say about it, "This medication is extremely variable in dosing and effects."*


Heck, I could have told you that! I have a mentally ill daughter and when she was on a high dose of Gabapentin as a psychiatric med, she suddenly passed out and fell on the floor!

But then they put my Newfie on it to alleviate his itching and *he* fell asleep for about eight hours! Now he takes two capsules in the morning and two at night and doesn't get drowsy, but also seems very comfortable. Thank goodness his allergies are also abating, however. I am wondering if he will even need these meds much longer. But they were a godsend when he was suffering! May they work as well for Miss Tiny!

And yay for cat food!!!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hope the new med helps Tiny, worth a try.

Tiny girl, those tornadoes must have been scary. You can probably tell the weather without even looking out the window. I know my bones can. Get back on top of the roller coaster girl, okay?


----------



## *Laura*

We have all grown to love you Tiny. Take your meds and I hope they work for you. We want you to have more time with your wonderful Mom.


----------



## NewfieMom

Claudia M said:


> I was just reading two days ago on FB under Flatcoated Retriever Health Support group about gabapentin. This FCR is on tramadol 3x/day, rimadyl 2x day and gabapentin 1x/day. She eats good but a side effect that was described is weakness and ataxia in the rear.


After reading that Barb had been warned that people/animals react differently to Gabapentin and reading about this Flat Coated Retriever, I posted about my daughter who took it for psychiatric reasons and my Newfoundland who took it for allergies. It later occurred to me that perhaps I should have mentioned that my best friend, who has lupus, was prescribed it for pain. She was the third person (if you count my Newfoundland as a person) in my life to be prescribed Gabapentin for a wildly different reason since it was given to her for pain. I was starting to think that doctors prescribed it for just *any*thing!!! But it had worked to regulate my daughter's mood until they raised the dose too high!

At any rate, it didn't help my best friend's pain, so she stopped taking it.
The dog still takes it successfully, though. So far it's worked better on dogs than on humans in my experience. I hope that holds true for Tiny!

NewfieMom


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde was on Gabapentin for a while, but he got really shaky on it; didn't notice any improvement so I stopped it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

They gave me gabapentin for pain, too, for my autoimmune disease and it didn't do anything except make me sleep. So I guess I'm not wildly optimistic, but I, too, have seen dogs do really well on it including for osteosarcoma, so we'll see...
Tiny refused all lunch, but did eat several cookies, and 5 chicken nuggets (not McDonalds, bought them at Kroger and came home and cooked them) so at least she did eat something.
Gave her 1/2 dose of gabapentin, as the pharmacist said to ramp it up, not start suddenly. 
Fingers crossed....


----------



## AmberSunrise

Ms Tiny - I so loved meeting you  If you need to leave and be with Toby, we understand and will watch over Barb for you ...

Barb, I am sorry for the pain both of you are experiencing. {{ hugs }}



hotel4dogs said:


> hI FWum Tiny jEST wANtd to SAy I em GOIng 2 B wid my BEsT fWEnd Toby beFOR 2 mUCh lonGR.
> The dAYs R geTTin hARdr 4 mE. MoM iS goNNa cALL da VEt 2DaY abOUt sUm BEttR pAIn piLLS. If thEY dONt HElp i thINk i wILL go wid ToBY. MoM sEZ itS ok FOr mE to Go if I em ReaDY.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Morgan was on Gabapentin for her seizures, in fact it was the only thing that controlled 
them. Unfortunately it wasted out the only kidney she had left.  Hope it works well for Miss Tiny


----------



## Claudia M

:crossfing and holding the cross tight!!!! ANYTHING for Tiny Bud!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Saying extra prayers tonight that the medicine will help Ms. Tiny. Sleep well tonight and wake up with new energy. Hugs....


----------



## coppers-mom

I burst into tears and had to leave for a moment. Telling them they can go if it is time is just hard. Too hard.

My Mom was started on Gabapentin last spring after a bad, bad, bad bout with oxyxotin addiction. Gabentin does make her pain much more manageable. She even forgets to fuss about the pain at times. She actually sleeps less now than before.

I hope and pray Tiny does well and send you many hugs and much love during this hard time.:smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny, you are my last thought tonight, and you will be my first thought in the morning. Keeping everything crossed you eat well tomorrow. xx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Tiny, we are all pulling for you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that the new medication helps Tiny! Adding my prayers to those for Tiny from around the world! Hope that tomorrow Tiny enjoys everything that you offer to her and begs for 2nds!


----------



## Pixie

We all adopted sweet Tiny as a bit of our own! I am just out of words now (tears on the other hand....).

I hope the meds help and that Tiny is her own "Quenn Bitchy" again.

Know that we are all here fo you! To laugh with you about all Tiny's antics, and to share a sholder the days she is a bit more down.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't think the gabapentin is going to work for her.
At least, I hope this new problem is the gaba. I suspect it is.
About 3-4 hours after I gave it to her, she seemed to be very weak in the back end, and was falling over. Her back end just seemed to collapse. 
I looked up the side effects, and ataxia (loss of muscle control) is the main one. So I suspect (hope) it's the gaba. She does seem a bit better now, it's been about 12 hours since I gave it to her. The half-life is about 8 hours, and fully out of the system in 2 days, so I need to wait and see what happens. And this was on just one 1/2 dose of about 150 mg. 
She got up about 2 a.m. to go outside and although she seemed weak in the rear end, this time she wasn't stumbling, and she didn't fall over. 
Not really sure where to head next. Of course, first I have to be sure that this new problem is the drug. 
She was quite hungry last night, ate 3 hard boiled egg yolks, a little beef, and some cookies, so at least there's that.
I guess I just have to give her a couple of days to see how this sorts itself out. She really did eat *acceptably* yesterday.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry Tiny had a bad time. Hopefully, it was the drug that made this happen. I guess time will tell. Could you drop the dose even more? Continued prayers for you and your girl. Hugs.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you and Tiny this morning.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

well the good news is that, a few hours later, Tiny seems much more steady and strong so I do believe it was the gabapentin (especially since that's listed as a *common* side effect). She has been up and walking about quite a bit already this morning, been outside a couple of times, ate a whole big can of cat food plus a few treats, had a nice quality poop, so a whole different dog than last night. Still a little unsteady now and then, but nothing like last night. The drug may take 2 days to clear her system completely.
But the bad news is that she apparently can't take Gabapentin. It was already a very low dose. I'm not going to risk trying it again. 
So back to the drawing board for pain control. Sweet Girl suggested that I look into something injectible, which is a great idea, maybe there is an NSAID that I can inject which will be okay with the prednisone. The major concern with giving both is gastric bleeding, so maybe an injection would be better?
Also, I cut the prednisone back today. We'll see what happens with that. I decided to give her 15 mg a day for a week rather than cutting back to 10 right away.


----------



## coppers-mom

Sending love and hugs to you both.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Has Tiny had laser treatments? I just had Erica to the vets yesterday and I will be starting her on laser treatments for her HD. 

She is so lucky to have a Mom that will (stop at nothing) for her, HUGS!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> well the good news is that, a few hours later, Tiny seems much more steady and strong so I do believe it was the gabapentin (especially since that's listed as a *common* side effect). She has been up and walking about quite a bit already this morning, been outside a couple of times, ate a whole big can of cat food plus a few treats, had a nice quality poop, so a whole different dog than last night. Still a little unsteady now and then, but nothing like last night. The drug may take 2 days to clear her system completely.
> But the bad news is that she apparently can't take Gabapentin. It was already a very low dose. I'm not going to risk trying it again.
> So back to the drawing board for pain control. Sweet Girl suggested that I look into something injectible, which is a great idea, maybe there is an NSAID that I can inject which will be okay with the prednisone. The major concern with giving both is gastric bleeding, so maybe an injection would be better?
> Also, I cut the prednisone back today. We'll see what happens with that. I decided to give her 15 mg a day for a week rather than cutting back to 10 right away.


I will email my vet right now and ask her what it was. I know it worked quickly. I'll let you know when I hear back. It does sound like it was the Gaba - almost textbook side effects. Poor Tiny - but good that it is clearing her system. She seems to be feeling well - eating and pooping makes all of her fans very happy. Hang in there, Barb..


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my, sweet Tiny, hang in there while your mama works out your meds! Patience Queen B, can you stay with us s bit longer? It will get better, something will work. Take a deep breath, have some cat food, and another good poop.... so glad it is mid week!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Tiny, so glad you ate some cat food, and just saw what the date is!. Happy Monthly Birthday Your Majesty, xx


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, she had quite a lot of them on her legs, spine, and neck, as well as quite a bit of acupuncture.
The acupuncture seemed to help a lot. The laser, ehhh.



Bob Dylan said:


> Has Tiny had laser treatments? I just had Erica to the vets yesterday and I will be starting her on laser treatments for her HD.
> 
> She is so lucky to have a Mom that will (stop at nothing) for her, HUGS!!!


----------



## Brave

swishywagga said:


> Tiny, so glad you ate some cat food, and just saw what the date is!. Happy Monthly Birthday Your Majesty, xx


Happy Monthly Birthday, Tiny!!! Thinking of you, all the time. Bear sends his kisses.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Tiny


----------



## MercyMom

Mercy and I are wishing Tiny the very best.


----------



## dborgers

Happy Monthly Birthday Your Highness 

You aren't alone in liking cat food, Tiny (testimonial pics below) 










From the annals of dogs who like cat food  :


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Happy Monthly Birthday Princess!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

My understanding is that ataxia is very common with many anti seizure drugs (Gaba is one of them but also has the benefit of pain relief) The idea is that in time the side effect does wear off for most dogs and you are only left with the benefit of the drug but getting through that initial period can be heart wrenching to watch to say the least. I think that you did the right thing by getting her off it.

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## TheZ's

Happy monthly birthday to Tiny. Sending wishes for strength for you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, you guys are always in my thoughts, even if I don't post it enough. Thinking of you and hoping you can do an injectible med for Tiny!


----------



## NewfieMom

Doug said:


> My understanding is that ataxia is very common with many anti seizure drugs (Gaba is one of them but also has the benefit of pain relief) The idea is that in time the side effect does wear off for most dogs and you are only left with the benefit of the drug but getting through that initial period can be heart wrenching to watch to say the least. I think that you did the right thing by getting her off it.
> 
> Happy birthday beautiful girl!


I didn't know the ataxia might be temporary. But if there is another pain med that does _not_ cause ataxia, obviously that one is better!!!

Griffin, my big goofy Newfie, had some bad ataxia recently. We didn't know what was causing it originally, but thank goodness the problem was a bad middle or inner ear infection not a neurological problem. It was MRSA, however, so everyone could catch it and everyone could spread it until the dog had been on antibiotics for a while. In the meantime he walked around with his head tilted, unable to see where he was going, not wanting to eat. He dropped food out of his mouth. His back end couldn't stay up. It was awful.

He got completely better. I am glad Miss Tiny is not going to have to deal with ataxia. Griff is four and he had no choice. I wouldn't wish it on any dog, let alone an older lady!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

I talked to my wonderful vet again today, and we came up with about the only game plan left.
For anyone reading just this part of the thread, new people or whatever, this is not something that is normally recommended as treatment. 
So let me preface it by saying that my vet and I agree that this is "end of life heroics" at this point. 
We are going to put her back on oral rimadyl. My vet explained to me that the gastro-intestinal side effects have nothing to do with the route of administration, it's the drug itself. It should not be given with prednisone, but at this point, it really doesn't matter. We just need to see if we can relieve her pain enough to make it worth giving her a bit more time with us. 
I'm going to cut the prednisone back to 15 mg. / day for a few days, then try cutting back to 10 mg/day. IF the rimadyl seems to be helping, we're going to try to get her on an every-other-day schedule of each drug, on alternating days. We don't think it's going to be possible, but we will try. 
I'm supposed to give her a pepcid twice a day to help minimize any gastro-intestinal issues from giving the two drugs together.
Tiny barely nibbled at dinner. But when I add it up, I think she may have had 400-500 calories today, so while that's not great, it's not horrid, either.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That sounds EXACTLY like Tiny last night. 



NewfieMom said:


> I didn't know the ataxia might be temporary. But if there is another pain med that does _not_ cause ataxia, obviously that one is better!!!
> 
> Griffin, my big goofy Newfie, had some bad ataxia recently. We didn't know what was causing it originally, but thank goodness the problem was a bad middle or inner ear infection not a neurological problem. It was MRSA, however, so everyone could catch it and everyone could spread it until the dog had been on antibiotics for a while. In the meantime he walked around with his head tilted, unable to see where he was going, not wanting to eat. He dropped food out of his mouth. His back end couldn't stay up. It was awful.
> 
> He got completely better. I am glad Miss Tiny is not going to have to deal with ataxia. Griff is four and he had no choice. I wouldn't wish it on any dog, let alone an older lady!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL

Prednisone can also cause muscle wasting but the dosage and time she has been on pred should not have caused that. I wonder if the fact that she doesn't always eat a lot cause the meds to be more potent for her. But it sounds like you have a wonderful vet who is supportive, that makes a world of difference.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I pray your new idea with your vet will help Ms. Tiny. You are a wonderful mom and I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers as always...hugs.


----------



## Claudia M

NewfieMom said:


> I didn't know the ataxia might be temporary. But if there is another pain med that does _not_ cause ataxia, obviously that one is better!!!
> 
> Griffin, my big goofy Newfie, had some bad ataxia recently. We didn't know what was causing it originally, but thank goodness the problem was a bad middle or inner ear infection not a neurological problem. It was MRSA, however, so everyone could catch it and everyone could spread it until the dog had been on antibiotics for a while. In the meantime he walked around with his head tilted, unable to see where he was going, not wanting to eat. He dropped food out of his mouth. His back end couldn't stay up. It was awful.
> 
> He got completely better. I am glad Miss Tiny is not going to have to deal with ataxia. Griff is four and he had no choice. I wouldn't wish it on any dog, let alone an older lady!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


I did not know anything about ataxia until I read about the Flat Coated Retriever on gabapentin. Everything I searched on it described as you did.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm sending continuing prayers out to you & your Miss Tiny.


----------



## SandyK

You are such a great mom!! I am glad you and your vet have come up with another idea of meds to try. I hope it works.:crossfing My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## hollyk

Barb, 
Holding you and Tiny in my thoughts tonight. 
Holly


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you both tonight. I had a similar conversation about combining prednisone and the NSAID some time ago, it was on the list of our last chance options to provide quality. 

FWIW, Hannah never acclimated to the gaba - aside from the weakness, she was really mixed up, she would walk into corners and get stuck there, miss her food and water bowls, etc. 

<<Hugs to you both>>


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for the kind words and prayers as we draw to the end here. I am hoping to make it past the Thanksgiving weekend, for a variety of reasons. 
Started the rimadyl again this morning. She has no interest in food whatsoever today so far. She's sleeping very peacefully, having been outside a couple of times already.
I put the front half of Toby's "help em up" harness on her this morning so that I can help her get up easier, with hopefully less stress on her back and neck (which we think is the most painful part). Once she's up, she seems okay. I'm sure now that the gabapentin caused her the weakness, confusion, dizziness, and a variety of other issues. Hopefully it will be completely out of her system today. Supposedly it takes 2 days, but with a dog in liver failure can take a little longer.
I wanted to share a thought from my vet yesterday, for others in the future. He said that the reason he feels it's worth trying to tweak the drugs and see if we can get her some relief and buy a bit more quality time is two-fold. First and foremost, she rests and sleeps totally peacefully. She isn't restless, whining, or agitated at night or during the day when she is sleeping. So she does get quite a bit of pain-free time; she is not in constant pain like a dog with metastasized cancer for example. And secondly, she isn't vomiting at all. Even though her appetite is very fragile, she drinks normally, and doesn't vomit. So that means that she doesn't feel *that* bad in terms of her digestive tract. With those two things, he feels that we have some time to work on whether or not we can improve things a bit. If either of those wasn't the case, he would suggest we say goodbye to her NOW.
This is so hard.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

It sounds like Tiny has a wonderful caring vet AND mom. I totally understand what you are saying and agree 100% Hugs for all of you and praying for more time with your sweet girl.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Sometimes my coworkers make fun of me for getting so emotional over a dog I've never met. Those coworkers don't have dogs, so maybe they don't understand. And maybe I'm projecting, thinking about how someday this is going to be me. And that I hope I have the strength to be half as amazing as you have been for Tiny. And that I'm not selfish and that I put Fannin's quality of life first. I guess what my rambling, sobbing, mess of a point is that I so admire you and the life you have given to Miss Tiny. I hope someday when you look back you smile thinking about all the lives you touched by sharing your journey.

Please give Tiny a big fat kiss from me.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Thank god for Mommys like you. Tiny has had such a wonderful loving fun filled life and she is so lucky to have a Mom who cares so much and truly has her best interests at heart. We all worry with you and we will all cry with you when the time comes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Very sorry for this update Barb. While I am glad to see Tiny is sleeping soundly and pain free, I hate to see you making plans. But I totally understand, trying to make there exit, as perfect as their love for us is. Thoughts, and prayers!


----------



## TheZ's

Sending a hug for you and Tiny. You've helped her live a great and very long life.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending you hugs and prayers this morning. We are here for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Day 1 back on the rimadyl, and I don't expect to see much change. Seems to take a few days to really see it. She only gets a light dose, as we know she is liver reactive to it, and always has been. If she stays on 50 mg a day it doesn't seem to effect her liver, but when we've gone up to 100 her enzymes go up, not that they can get much higher right now, but still.
She wouldn't touch food at her normal breakfast time (5:30 a.m.) but at about 9:00 she ate a little chicken cold cuts and a small can of cat food. Wandered around and watched us put up the Christmas tree, went outside for a while, and is now sleeping very peacefully.


----------



## lhowemt

That sounds so sweet, having her wander around celebrating the holidays with you. I am so glad these days are mostly pleasant for her and I hope you are able to fully enjoy them too. It is so hard at this time of a pups life. Sweet little Tiny, I hope you have the best days with your mom and Tito-Monster, and dad's in there somewhere I'm sure too. :--heart:


----------



## Brave

Barb - my thoughts are with you and Tiny today. I may need to leave the thread for a bit, as the emotion is running a bit high today (IRL), but I want you to know that even if I'm not here, you are in my thoughts. 

Tiny - have a good day, HRH. Smell some pine and get into just a wee bit of mischief.


----------



## my4goldens

This has to be so hard for you. I'm not sure how to say this, or even if I should. But I know you well enough and you have been a good friend for years, and I know you have been the best doggy mom I know. Your Toby didn't and now your Tiny certainly isn't making these decisions easy for you. And you did your very very best at giving him and now her the best quality of life you could. When I lost my two so close together, it was devastating, but I guess in retrospect the only good thing about it was there wasn't any choice really to make, their diseases and the way they crashed left no doubt what I had to do. So I guess what I am saying, is I feel so bad for you that you have had to watch yours deteriorate slowly, it has to be so very sad and extremely hard, but only know that they couldn't have had someone better to be their caregiver and much beloved person in their lives. Bless your Tiny now for the time she has left with you and bless your Toby who is gone.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am thinking of you two constantly. I hope she feels hungry by later today. She does seem to still be happy and engaged in life at your house. I know you would only do what you truly believe is best for her - and it sounds like you have a wonderful and caring vet. It is such a hard time. All of us who have been there know how it just consumes your entire being. I'm glad there are still options - bringing back the Rimadyl might well give her that extra time pain-free. Sending you both big hugs. I hope she makes it through Thanksgiving.. and beyond.


----------



## Claudia M

Thank you Danny as this is the only thing I can post!


----------



## dborgers

We love ya Tiny Dancer


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, Danny, now you've got me tearing up again! We all do love Tiny!


----------



## *Laura*

fozziesmom said:


> Okay, Danny, now you've got me tearing up again! We all do love Tiny!


I know….me too!! Tears falling listening to Tiny's song. Tiny I hope you have more comfortable days to enjoy being with your wonderful Mom and your Mom with you. We love you


----------



## dborgers

Today's Tiny Temptation - Cat Food (Variety)


----------



## Bob Dylan

:--heart:Hugs for Tiny and her Mom!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both Barb, knowing how difficult this must be for you. Tiny is in the very best hands with you and your vet.


----------



## swishywagga

Huge hugs and positive thoughts sent across for Tiny and her wonderful mom. Praying you have many more good days together. We are so far away from you, yet we feel so close, we all love you Tiny Dancer, you are the most precious golden girl xxx


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Checking in on Tiny Dancer and Barb. I hope the change in meds gives Tiny some relief. Hugs to you, Barb.


----------



## hotel4dogs

i DOnT no Y my MOm gIvED ME thaT EVEL drUg I waz DIzzie aND KePt fALling OVr.
i fEEl sUM beTTr NOw.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would hope by now you know you can say anything to me, my friend!
And I agree with you, not to make less of anyone who has had the situation you had both times where there really is no choice, but I think this is extra hard. Looking at them several times a day and asking yourself if you are doing the right thing. Wondering how long you should wait. Weighing each item of their life and trying to decide just how much *quality* they have left. Trying to figure out if you are keeping them alive just out of selfishness. It goes on and on. 
The rimadyl does seem to be helping, plus the gabapentin finally gone, or almost gone, from her system. She's much much more mobile today, walking around quite a bit, and when she's lying down she's a lot more alert and awake. Well I also didn't give her any tramadol today, so that's probably the other reason she's more awake. 
But she's still barely barely eating. I was destroyed to find out there's only 90 calories in a can of cat food. I had hoped for a lot more. I got 2 hard boiled egg yolks into her for dinner (100 calories) and a small bit of peanut butter that I smeared on the roof of her mouth. She just doesn't want to eat. But at least today she does seem happy and a LOT better than the past two days.
Please, Tiny, you've got to eat. 



my4goldens said:


> This has to be so hard for you. I'm not sure how to say this, or even if I should. But I know you well enough and you have been a good friend for years, and I know you have been the best doggy mom I know. Your Toby didn't and now your Tiny certainly isn't making these decisions easy for you. And you did your very very best at giving him and now her the best quality of life you could. When I lost my two so close together, it was devastating, but I guess in retrospect the only good thing about it was there wasn't any choice really to make, their diseases and the way they crashed left no doubt what I had to do. So I guess what I am saying, is I feel so bad for you that you have had to watch yours deteriorate slowly, it has to be so very sad and extremely hard, but only know that they couldn't have had someone better to be their caregiver and much beloved person in their lives. Bless your Tiny now for the time she has left with you and bless your Toby who is gone.


----------



## swishywagga

From Barnaby: Sweeet faice, im soz yur mum giv u da drug, shee just wonna try an maka u feel better, i is finkin of u, an hops u eata da cat food an lots of lubbly treats, lots of luv sent from da barnaby xxx


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> i DOnT no Y my MOm gIvED ME thaT EVEL drUg I waz DIzzie aND KePt fALling OVr.
> i fEEl sUM beTTr NOw.


Eets sum food, Tiny. Nom Nom kity kat food. 

E luvs ewwww!

-The Bear


----------



## KathyL

I think Tiny just has a very strong constitution and obviously a will to live. If she is walking around and interested in her surroundings I wouldn't give up on her either. She sleeps a lot, but I've had dogs half her age who spent a lot of time sleeping. She has good days and bad days and if you ever cared for an elderly parent, they don't eat a lot either but they also burn few calories. All in all, she sounds like an elderly lady.


----------



## fourlakes

You have done an amazing job caring for Tiny. It's so hard to see them go. I hope you can spend a little more time with her and then say your loving goodbyes. I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## NewfieMom

I thought I had it hard with my Lab, Biscuit, because he didn't die a natural death. I have posted here that I had hoped never to have to euthanize one of my dogs but it became apparent as Biscuit's arthritis progressed that at some point I was going to have to euthanize him. (He always was a bad boy; I should have known he would do that to me!!!)

In the end, however, I had it easier than you do, Barb.

As I have posted, it was crystal clear that the day to euthanize him had come the day we had to do it. Having him bite me from the pain when I tried gently to lift him made me know.

I am not saying I had a party. My daughter had recently attempted suicide and was in a psychiatric hospital at age 15. My husband was angry at her for doing it and refusing to visit her. I was far away from my family in Connecticut since we had recently moved to Virginia and I was alone trying to cope.... But at least I knew it was time about Biscuit.

You do not have that comfort...and it is a *HUGE* one.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your infinitely precious baby girl, Tiny.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

um yeah, I think Tito sleeps as much as Tiny does 



KathyL said:


> I think Tiny just has a very strong constitution and obviously a will to live. If she is walking around and interested in her surroundings I wouldn't give up on her either. She sleeps a lot, but I've had dogs half her age who spent a lot of time sleeping. She has good days and bad days and if you ever cared for an elderly parent, they don't eat a lot either but they also burn few calories. All in all, she sounds like an elderly lady.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Geez, you had it horrible. I'm sorry to hear how bad it was. Too much going on in your life that one person shouldn't have to handle.

I am still hoping that the decision will ultimately make itself.





NewfieMom said:


> I thought I had it hard with my Lab, Biscuit, because he didn't die a natural death. I have posted here that I had hoped never to have to euthanize one of my dogs but it became apparent as Biscuit's arthritis progressed that at some point I was going to have to euthanize him. (He always was a bad boy; I should have known he would do that to me!!!)
> 
> In the end, however, I had it easier than you do, Barb.
> 
> As I have posted, it was crystal clear that the day to euthanize him had come the day we had to do it. Having him bite me from the pain when I tried gently to lift him made me know.
> 
> I am not saying I had a party. My daughter had recently attempted suicide and was in a psychiatric hospital at age 15. My husband was angry at her for doing it and refusing to visit her. I was far away from my family in Connecticut since we had recently moved to Virginia and I was alone trying to cope.... But at least I knew it was time about Biscuit.
> 
> You do not have that comfort...and it is a *HUGE* one.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your infinitely precious baby girl, Tiny.
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny does laps around the house (we call it her "walkabout"), I suppose for exercise. She does it several times a day. We have a ranch house, she will walk down the long hallway, into each bedroom, cruise around the master bedroom (wipe her mouth on the bedspread), check out the master bathroom for who knows what, wander through the great room, look out the front windows, then into the sun room, look out those windows, back through the other side of the great room (wipe her mouth on the sofa), then into the kitchen and lie down. Always the same pattern. She's done it for ages and ages, and still does it.
Only now...the Christmas tree is up. I tried carefully explaining today (to a deaf dog) that if she knocks that Christmas tree down by trying to squeeze between it and the windows, no matter how royal she thinks she is, she is going to be MAJOR on my SH*T list.
She just looked at me, with the most indignant look on her face.


----------



## hotel4dogs

For those of you who have had dogs on mirtazapine (remeron), did you notice any bothersome side effects?
It's the only thing we haven't added in yet, and my vet said today that, if she's not eating better in a couple of days, we can still add that. We've held off because it shouldn't be used with tramadol, but since we took her off that today, that should no longer be an issue.
I see the main side effect listed is drowsiness. Anyone see that in their dogs? How bad was it?


----------



## dborgers

Andy took Mirtazapine for appetite and it helped a lot. He didn't have any issues from it. 

Sorry the Gaba didn't work out. Guess everyone reacts to Gaba differently. Andy was fine. My MIL had hallucinations.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Danny. Do you know the dose he took? Did it stop working after a while?
I've been reading about it now, and it looks pretty harmless. I'd like to call my vet and start it NOW but he does want to wait a couple of days and see if she recovers on her own. I guess I can live with that.
I see that she will have to be on a reduced dose because of her liver failure.


----------



## dborgers

PS - Andy's docs had him on Tramadol, Pred, and Mirtazapine (and later Gaba too) at the same time.

I can't tell if anything made Andy drowsy. He was a master lounger, so it was hard to tell 

Is she due for another B-12 shot?


----------



## hotel4dogs

yikes, Andy must have had a constitution of STONE! He could take everything! 
Yes, she is due for a B12 shot tomorrow. Maybe that will help.


----------



## dborgers

Let me check on the dosage (if I still have the bottle). I donated all the empty scrip bottles to one of his vet offices a few weeks ago. If I dont' have the bottle I'll look in his records. 

It was pretty harmless and helped him eat after his many spells of disinterest in food.

I'll get back to you a little later. Have to run downtown for a couple hours


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Danny, no hurry. We don't plan to start her on it until Monday or Tuesday anyway.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in before we get ready for bed. Sending love and strength for Ms. Tiny....


----------



## lhowemt

Let's hope Tiny sprints around avoiding her shot tomorrow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> i DOnT no Y my MOm gIvED ME thaT EVEL drUg I waz DIzzie aND KePt fALling OVr.
> i fEEl sUM beTTr NOw.


So so happy to see that Tiny Bud!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Please eat, Tiny. Pleeease...

I loved reading about her walkabouts. I would say that's a pretty good gage of where she is. If she is still doing that, something that has clearly been important to her for years and years, she is clearly still engaged. Especially since you think she has pain when she is getting up (though I know you have said she is better once she is moving about, too). It is clearly still important enough to her to GET up. She is such a determined, strong soul. How lucky she is to have you to help make her days as happy and comfortable as possible. Hugs to you both.


----------



## OutWest

I love Tiny's walkabout... She's undoubtedly checking out her royal domain to be sure there have been no intruders and all is well, LOL.


----------



## dborgers

Barb,

Andy was taking 15mg of Mirtazapine when his appetite wasn't there.


----------



## TheZ's

Mirtazapine (15 mg. once per day) was prescribed for Zoe on an as needed basis. We thought the first time she took it she became rather agitated and restless. My recollection is that there's a possible serious adverse reaction that we were concerned about when we saw the agitation. It seemed to act very fast. As I recall, within 20 to 30 minutes she was looking for food. With each subsequent use it seemed to be less effective. The last dose or so it didn't really seem to help at all. We were not using it every day and she was taking it with lots of other medication but not with prednisone, tramadol, or rimadol. As I recall mirtazapine is used as an antidepressant in humans and affects serotonin levels.

Hugs to you and Tiny. Sounds like the Queen is still surveying her kingdom there.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hoping that tomorrow is a better day for Tiny's appetite and she has a really great day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*My heart is breaking*

The decision made itself tonight.
After a decent day, Tiny went to sleep calmly as usual. But then she woke about 2 hours later, and seemed a bit agitated. I put her outside, and when she came back in she seemed to relax and go back to sleep.
But then she woke again 2 hours later, and this time was very agitated. When I went to put her outside, she seemed disoriented, walking into corners, barking randomly, and so on.
She came back in, laid down, and continued to bark weakly. Her breathing was heavy and uncomfortable. She seems to have gone suddenly blind. She won't pick up her front end, let alone her back end. If I had to guess, she has had some sort of a stroke. This is not vestibular syndrome, this is something within her brain.
So the decision is made. As soon as my vet's office opens, we will be going in to send Tiny to be with her Toby. She has zero quality of life at this point. It's an easy decision, even though it breaks my heart.
Meanwhile, I have been just lying on the floor next to her, stroking her and talking to her. I'm not sure she's aware that I'm there, but at some level I guess she probably is.
I am SO thankful that I have valium here for her seizures, I've been giving her valium when she seems agitated, and it calms and relaxes her. So at least her final hours will be peaceful and pain free.
Thank you everyone for all of the love and support you've given to me, and to Tiny. I knew this day was coming, she has lived a long, glorious life. But that doesn't really make it any easier.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so, so sorry to hear this. I am sure she knows you are there and that it is a huge comfort to her. Even a queen needs her mom.

You and Tiny are in my thoughts during this sad time.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, Barb, my heart truly aches for you.


----------



## SheetsSM

So very sorry, my thoughts are with you as you help your girl cross the bridge.


----------



## Pixie

Barb, my heart really aches for you at this moment.

But I know that you are still taking care of your girls the best it is possible. Tiny is so lucky to have you as her mum always by her side! 

She will run free and play with Toby without any cares in the world!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry that Tiny's time has come. You are the type of dog mom that we all strive to be. My heart is breaking for you. Run free at the Bridge, sweet Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Barb, I know in my heart that Tiny knows you are with her. It breaks my heart to see you having to go through this. We all know what a wonderful life you gave your beautiful girl and now you give her the final gift of love, releasing her from this life to move on to the next and her beloved Toby. Give Tiny a hug from us, and a sweet kiss on her nose, because even though I personally do not know you or her the tears are flowing freely as I type this. Safe journeys Sweet Tiny. Run like the wind again, play with Toby and laze in the shade at your leisure until we all meet again. Cyber hugs from my crew to yours. Lisa & THE BOYS

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, my heart is also aching for you as Tiny goes to be with Toby. What a wonderful life you gave her. Thank you so much for sharing her with us..


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry.

My thoughts are with you as you help your sweet Tiny cross over.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, as tears flow down my face, I want to you to know as all of us have said so many times, you were the best mom for Tiny. I'm so very sorry that you don't have anymore days left with your girl. I know that Toby will be waiting for her to romp around the rainbow bridge waiting for you to come and cross it with them. You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers....many hugs!


----------



## desilu

I am so, so sorry. You have been a great mom to Tiny. Sending you strength for this final act of caring.


----------



## Claudia M

I have no words, just tears and a heavy heart. Go to sleep sweet Tiny baby and when you wake up you can play with Toby and lots lots of other goldens. 
Your mom, family and many many fans will miss you deeply.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Waiting to get in touch with my vet. Right now my husband is lying on the floor with her, we've been taking turns lying with her and stroking her so she knows we are there.
She is very relaxed and calm. I don't think she's in any pain or distress (or I would take her to an e-vet). I plan to call the vet about 7:00.


----------



## hotel4dogs

GOOdby mY FWendz I NEeD to B wid Toby NOw.
LoVe
TiNY DaNCer


----------



## my4goldens

Bless you, my friend, and bless Tiny. It does sound as if she has had some sort of neuro incident, and it is time. Hugs to you and her as you help her on her way to be with Toby. There are no words I can say to comfort you, just know you couldn't have done more for her and she lived this very long life because of the devotion and love you and Bill have shown her. I'm always here if you need to talk.


----------



## hubbub

No real words, mainly just tears. You all are an inspiration of love and devotion. I'm so sorry. Lit a candle to light Tiny's way. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Claudia M

Addio dolce Tiny ballerina


----------



## GoldenMum

I am sorry Barb, my heart is breaking for you. You and Tiny have had some wonderful years together, look what she has blossomed into from that little pet store puppy. She had a wonderful full life, because of your love and care. May her passing be a loving, peaceful one. Go pick on all the boys at the bridge, and give my sweet Bonnie a hug from me.


----------



## NewfieMom

I, also, am trying to type through my tears. It is hard to see the keyboard. You are a wonderful mother and she is a wonderful girl. I started to pray when I first saw the messages. You will do everything right for her as always. May she have no more pain or agitation. We will all miss her, Barb.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Bob Dylan

"Have a Heart that never hardens, a temper that never tires, a touch that never hurts" Charles Dickens

That is you Barb, you truly are a special Golden Mom, HUGS!


----------



## hockeybelle31

God speed, Miss Tiny. We will see you on the other side of the rainbow. Until then Queen Tiny, I'll just cry my eyes out.


----------



## jealous1

Goodbye, sweet Tiny . . . run pain free with all of ours that have gone before you and know that you were loved by so many.

Barb, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today as you say goodbye. Thank you for giving her such a wonderful life.


----------



## penparson

Godspeed, Tiny Dancer. We're all thinking of you and your family as you dance your way towards sunshine, green meadows and, most importantly, your best friend Toby.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry Barb....what a wonderful life Tiny lived!! 

RIP Tiny........


----------



## coppers-mom

No, no, no, no... but of course we have to let them go, but I know your heart is breaking.

Love and hugs to you all and thank you to you and /tiny for sharing her life with me. Godspeed my love. You take a piece of my heart with you and many others too.


----------



## Lennap

Oh Barb I am so very sorry the time has come. I am glad however that there is no ambiguity about it, it's clear. You have been the most amazing mom ever to that sweet girl ever and she knows it.

Goodbye sweet Tiny your time with us was too short, but you had so much impact! So many love you, be free and run with Toby


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

Wishing I had words to console you. Even though you know the day is coming it's no easier when it arrives. You did everything anyone possibly could to make life long and good for Tiny. May her spirit run strong and free.


----------



## coppers-mom

:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*



hotel4dogs said:


> GOOdby mY FWendz I NEeD to B wid Toby NOw.
> LoVe
> TiNY DaNCer


I am so very sorry-I know how your heart is breaking. TIny had a WONDERFUL life with a Mom and Dad who loved her so much. She and Toby are romping together now! Godspeed Tiny Dancer!!


----------



## KathyL

Oh I am so, so sorry to see this. In some ways it seems unreal. I admire and respect you for all you did for Tiny and she rewarded you back with so many years of faithful love. Actually I woke up this morning just picturing Tiny doing her "rounds". My heart goes out to you. Take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Goodbye, Sweet Tiny..give all of our babies a kiss from us.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Barb. I'm writing this through tears. I'm so sorry. But I know you will say goodbye to her knowing you did everything possible for her, that you always did what you thought was best for her. She was so lucky to have you for almost 17 years, as you were lucky to have her. I will be thinking of you all day. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## fourlakes

I'm thinking of you. It's so hard to let them go. Nice to think she has Toby waiting for her. Give Tito a big hug.


----------



## Barkr

So sorry, even though we know it is coming it hits like tsunami of grief. Godspeed sweet Tiny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ny heart breaks for you-my thoughts and prayers are with you and Tiny. 

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

hotel4dogs said:


> GOOdby mY FWendz I NEeD to B wid Toby NOw.
> LoVe
> TiNY DaNCer


 
Godspeed Sweet Tiny. Enjoy that newfound young body....run, swim, play and rest with Toby and all of the other wonderful friends, both old and new that you will find at The Bridge. We will miss you and your shenanigans. 

Lisa, Artie and Justice


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh dear, I am so very sorry. I know you're going to miss little Tiny so very very much. How wonderful that she has been with you so long, but it doesn't make it any easier at all.

I have been so impressed by all that you have done for Tiny ever since you started this thread in February. May all dogs be blessed with such a wonderful home.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Run like the wind, Tiny Dancer.


----------



## Pixie

Farewell sweet sweet Tiny!

Run free and play with Toby. Both of you will now look over your mom, dad and brother!


----------



## swishywagga

Barb, I am so very sorry, Tiny has found a place in our hearts forever, she had the most wonderful life and family. God bless you little darling, we all love you Tiny Dancer xxx


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, I'm very sorry that it's time to bid adieu to your Tiny Dancer. May her journey to the Bridge be a peaceful one, and may you and your husband feel the love and strength coming to you from so many people. Godspeed, Tiny, go find your brother and all the other beloved angel pups.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Good bye, sweet girl. You and Jules can travel together...you'll make quite an entrance, you two. How valiantly your mom fought to help you.

So many hugs and prayers. I'm so sorry Barb.


----------



## Brave

Barb - I am so sorry. 

Tiny - run free, my sweet friend. I'm sure my Sunny will be waiting with the rest of the bridge pack to welcome you into their fold.


----------



## Claudia M

here I go again, just like I did with Jack and Troopie, instead I am doing it online. I keep on popping back on the thread, refreshing it, going to the main page, coming back in and hoping that maybe, just maybe things have changed and instead Tiny got the B-12 injection and came back home to check her domain.


----------



## lhowemt

Today is a sad sad day indeed. Tears around the globe share your loss Barb. May she come to you in your dreams very soon. Hugs to you and your DH and a belly rub for the monster. I wish you all comfort amongst the pain.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

I keep returning to this thread to read the tributes to Tiny. There is a reason that friends gather to mourn together after the death of a loved one in most cultures of the world. 

Tiny is in a better place, but we feel the need for community. You need community most of all now, Barb. I hope you feel our love.


Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I smile when I think about Tiny checking out her royal domain in days past as you decorated.

As others have said, my heart breaks for you and your family. Many of us have been there and know how you feel.

Even if Tiny lived forever, it wouldn't be enough time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny went very peacefully.
I held her all night, until DH got up and then we took turns. She was peaceful and resting. Unfortunately, about 6 a.m. she started to bleed quite a lot out the rectum and a small bit out the mouth, so I knew her systems were all shutting down. 
I called my vet about 6:45 (got him out of bed on his day off), he met us at the clinic. We had loaded her into the car on top of 2 nice soft beds and some blankets, so he just came out to the car. We stayed with her as she passed quietly and calmly.
From there, we drove her directly to the pet cemetery/crematorium and made the arrangements. We had done that with Toby, too, and it just felt so much better than leaving her poor little body at the vet's office until they came to pick her up. They said that they would do the cremation right away, and we can go back and pick her up by about 1:00 this afternoon. 
I will add her ashes to the urn with Toby's, and our cat, Pawmer. They were the original "pack". Tito came along much later.
It was so so hard coming back into the house for the first time without her here. The first time in almost 17 years.
My heart is breaking. The love, support, and prayers from my forum friends has meant so much to me.
For those who haven't seen these pictures, here is the memorial urn. Tiny's place of honor will be the big ball on the bottom this afternoon, Toby's ashes are in the other big ball, and the kitty's are in the top ball.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My heart is breaking too for you Barb. She will be missed by so many of us. It is a happy day for Toby and Pawmer in Dog and Cat Heaven, while we shed tears in her memory.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, I am so sorry! Run free, Sweet Tiny!


----------



## HolDaisy

I have only just caught up with Tiny's thread and I am heartbroken for you  Tiny had a wonderful life with you and she will always be remembered on this forum. Run free with Toby beautiful girl! I know that Daisy and all our golden angels will be there to greet her at the bridge. On my way to light a candle now in Tiny's honour. Take care.


----------



## OutWest

Sweet, sweet Tiny Dancer, Royal Princess, and Your Royal Highness, I hope you are running free with the Toby-nator. You will be missed. Tito will love on your mom and dad who miss you terribly already. And your many, many fans and admirers on GRF will help your mom through the coming weeks and months without you.

So, so sorry to read this today. I know you felt her time was approaching but this just seems too fast. Sending hugs to you Barb and everyone who love miss Tiny.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Barb, your memorial urn is beautiful, what a wonderful way to pay tribute to the beautiful souls that changed your lives forever. Our thoughts are with you and we send warm ((hugs)) your way. May you find peace in Tiny's peace and in knowing that your princess is with the best of them now.


----------



## Titan1

Barb, hugs from the boys and I. She is running free and stealing tomatoes. It must have been her lucky day when you guys chose each other. What an amazing journey! 
Michelle


----------



## Megora

Barb - I'm so sorry.... there really are no consolations out there for people who lose dearest ones, one after another in such a short and painful period of time. We were there a couple of years ago with our two old men, and I know what it's like to turn around after one and not having enough time to heal before the next one. All my thoughts and prayers with you - give Tito extra hugs and special time out with just Mom and let him help you. 

All of that said, every time I read love stories like this.... I'm so happy you had so many years with her and so much time to shower her with love and care and warmth. And she went so peacefully. I hope all of us may experience the same long lives with our dogs and be able to send them off with the same devotion and love as you have. God bless you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so very sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

:bawling: 16 years is a long time. There are no words that can mend your heart.  I'm so happy that Ms. Tiny will be home with you shortly. Beautiful memorial urn for your babies...RIP Tiny Dancer, you are loved and will be missed.


----------



## *Laura*

Barb I'm so very sorry. Tiny has touched so many of us and she will truly be missed. She was a special girl and many tears are falling today. My heart aches for you. Run free dear sweet Tiny


----------



## NewfieMom

Barb,

Thank you for letting us know that Tiny went peacefully and in your loving presence. Thank God for that. I am so sorry for your hurt. Anyone who has ever loved an animal with all his heart knows the pain is terrible.

I had not seen your beautiful memorial urn before. I have never seen anything like it! Thank you for sharing the pictures of it with us here.

Hugs,
NewfieMom
((((Barb))))


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry.


----------



## Brave

((((hugs))))

Many tears are falling, all over the world. Thank you, Barb, for letting us in to you and Tiny's life. Thank you for letting us in, in this most painful of times. 

I adore you and I adored Tiny so much. I will be keep a candle burning at home for you both.

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm in tears for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful final resting place for your loved ones.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, I'm so sorry. What a wonderful long life you were blessed to share. I hope your memories help ease at least some of your pain.


----------



## desilu

Isn't it just like HRH Tiny Dancer to decide when it is time to say goodbye? She was always in charge, I think...


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry Barb. We all loved Tiny and will always remember her.


----------



## dborgers




----------



## hotel4dogs

I have Tiny's ashes back, and they are already in the urn. We rolled up all of her "no slip" carpets, and her green matting. Took the covers off the sofa where she always wiped her mouth.
My house is so empty. I feel so empty.


----------



## Max's Dad

I am so sorry to see that Tiny has passed. She had a wonderful life with you. Please find peace and take care.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry for your loss. :'( Your loving attention to Tiny has been absolutely extraordinary. We have all grown to love her through you. Thank you for sharing her with us.
The emptiness can be deafening after nursing our loved ones so intensely. I hope that you allow yourself to indulge in something that brings you great comfort.
Please know that Tiny will always watch over you and wish you great love and happiness as usual. I can just imagine the royal welcome Tiny is receiving from all of our golden bridge buddies right now. 

i take my hat off to you sweet Tiny, what an amazing life.


----------



## GoldenMum

Too many of us know that emptiness Barb, your beautiful Tiny is now pain free and being her bitchy little self at the bridge. She had a wonderful full life, that many dogs never get; and she blessed your life for almost 17 years. Not many get that, your incredible care for her, helped her get to that amazing age. I hope she met my Bonnie, and they are flipping rocks and looking for lizards together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know that, sadly, so many of you understand exactly how I feel. I was just thinking I might feel a bit better if I left the house and went to go buy a piece of green felt for a project I'm working on, but then I thought, oh, I have to be back by 4 to try to feed Tiny....and maybe I'd better put her outside before I do, she hasn't been outside for quite a while....
Then I caught myself and realized what I was thinking.


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Maggies mom

Barb, Im so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## love never dies

I am so sorry. Please take care.

RIP --- Tiny


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm so sorry to hear this Barb, my heartfelt feelings go out to you and yours. And Tiny thank you for sharing your time with us here on GRF, you truly brightened so many days with your presence. Off to light a candle to help brighten your way.


Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga

Tears falling here for you Barb, we will never forget her. She is the best doggie friend we never had the privilige to meet, our prayers and thoughts are with you all this evening. xxx


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I know that, sadly, so many of you understand exactly how I feel. I was just thinking *I might feel a bit better if I left the house and went to go buy a piece of green felt for a project I'm working on*....


You were on the right track, Barb, dear! Tiny may be giving you a gentle shove from above! You should get out. If green felt can occupy you, then go for the green felt. Getting out and getting busy, if only for a while, would be healthy!

Like you with the other animals you loved and lost, most of us _have_ been where you are now. I am _so sorry_!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

It's never easy. So sorry! Rest in peace Tiny!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I am so very sorry, sending hugs ♥


----------



## coaraujo

Im so sorry to hear about your loss . Rest in piece sweet Tiny, prayers and hugs for you and your family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Read back on these posts and in tears. Thinking of you. A wonderful life for sure but never long enough. Run free sweet girl


----------



## gretzky

I am so sorry for your loss. As others have said, I repeat: may you find peace, as Tiny has found peace. Tears of sadness flow. Candle lit to remember your girl Tiny. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Five years ago I lost my bridge girl. She had diabetes and I gave her injections twice a day at promptly 4:40 a.m. and 4:40 p.m. It took me awhile especially at her p.m. time to feel comfortable not being home. I think of her every time I see those times. Fortunately, I don't have to get up at that early time anymore. I understand what you are thinking and feeling with you needing to be back or to let her out. Take care my friend. I hope you can get some sleep tonight...and the healing begins. Hugs....


----------



## KathyL

When I read your post about having to rush back for Tiny it was so deja vu. I'm not sure what it is, part habit, part being one with your dog. Harley has been gone almost one year and sometimes I still hold the door open with my foot for him, then I catch myself. I'm glad she is home with you -- there is some comfort in that. Give it time . . .


----------



## lhowemt

"I could use some good thoughts for Tiny"

That statement greets me every time I come to this thread. It is striking, even though I've only been on this thread for a couple of months. Every day reaching out with love for your girl.

Wow, what a journey Barb, what an amazing life you have given her and I hope your heart is filled with love to and from her. Today was so sad, for me it conjures up all my loss. I think tonight I will work on Hazel pictures some more, for a shutter fly book. I will kiss the part of her that is ashes in a bead I had made. I'm sure I'll cry more. I will think of Hazel and all my previously loved pets. Think of my mom whose death day is coming up, and all of the dogs and people that died and were born today. New love and love lost, opposite ends of something......

I hope you have an OK night. Personally I find bawling my eyes and lungs out therapeutic, or at least that's what I tell myself because it's not like I have a say in it. Whatever works for you..... Sleep well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

Oh Barb I am so sorry I just don't know what to say, I am bawling! We all came to love her because of your love for her. Thank you so much for sharing Tiny with us.

Just wish I had the words....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

Barb

Thank you for sharing Tiny with us through this journey. Many around the world have come to love her through your posts and many of us will miss hearing about her...none will miss her more than you though. 

I am so sorry for your loss sending you prayers for peace and hugs.

Karyn

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollyk

I'm so very sorry.

Godspeed Tiny.


----------



## PrincessDi

Am just now seeing the tragic news Barb, I'm so VERY sorry! Reading you last post, can understand how terribly hard it is when your whole world revolved around taking care of Tiny. You truly set the bar on providing the best care. Have tears falling for your loss and all of our loss in losing Tiny! We all feel like we have been privlideged travel on this journey with you and Tiny dancer.


----------



## Rainheart

-hugs- for you. It is so hard- my thoughts are with you. Run free, sweet Tiny girl.


----------



## mainegirl

So much sadness today and recently. I'm so so sorry for your loss. You're such a great mommy. Peace to you
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Thalie

Goodbye, Tiny. You've found Toby by now. Be worry and pain free. You've left a wonderful person behind but it was your time. And what a great time you had with your person, and Toby, and Tito. You are missed, dearie, and you will always be. 

I am so sorry for your loss, Barb. Wishing you peace and comfort; she was happy and fearless till the very end because you were with her.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry, Barb. No matter how long we have them, it's never long enough. Tiny was so lucky to have you in her life, and you were blessed to be a part of hers. Godspeed, Tiny.


----------



## Pudden

oh no, so sorry Tiny had to finally go. But 16.5 years! Yay! If only all good doggies would live that long, and be loved the whole time like Tiny was.


----------



## Brave

Barb, just want to come and give you a quick hug. 

Been thinking about you all day. 

(((((((((Hugs)))))))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I am sorry for your loss Barb...God Speed Tiny.


----------



## MaureenM

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry the time came to say goodbye. You and Tiny were so lucky to have each other for almost 17 years. A life full of adventure and love. I am so thankful to have shared in many of your stories. Tiny will definitely live in your heart forever!! May time help to ease the pain of her loss. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. With tears I also say goodbye Tiny dancer...RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Barb I am so sorry for your loss of Ms Tiny. There was a party on the Bridge yesterday, my Buddy celebrated his 12th birthday with his GRF golden friends and I know Ms Tiny was the queen of the party. Hugs.


----------



## maggie1951

Barb so sorry RIP Tiny


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you this morning...


----------



## coppers-mom

My tears are not for the Queen Bitch, but for you and all the others she left behind. many hugs and much love being sent to you through cyberspace.:smooch: 

I remember when you first got the memorial urn and it was empty. I so wish it was still empty.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words and support. I sit typing with tears running down my face. 
It's so hard to adjust to the "new normal". All of Tiny's life, she laid on the floor in the hallway between our utility room and our kitchen, which meant that any time you came in the house, which for me was about 20 times a day because of going back/forth to the pet hotel, you had to step OVER her. (After all, Queen Bitches don't move). So strange to walk in the house now and not see her there. So empty, so heartbreaking. 
So strange to eat breakfast this morning without trying to figure out what to give Tiny, or jumping up every few seconds to offer her something "just in case" that's what was appealing to her that day.
So, so hard.
So much sadness on the forum lately. I know I go on and on, but I do realize I'm not alone. My heart breaks for so many who have lost their pups recently.
I want to share something I got in an email today (the person is on the forum, I hope she doesn't mind my sharing this) that truly made me grin:

"...I'm positive that Toby greeted her at the Bridge. In my mind's eye I can see the two of them walking away, heads together, tails wagging. Toby saying "I know it's cold at Mom's house but maybe we can round up a snake and send it to her so she knows you made it safely." Tiny "Did you say they have tomatoes here?" ..."

In fact, the last thing Tiny ate in her life was 3 cherry tomatoes. <<more tears>>


----------



## hotel4dogs

Me too, Teresa, me too. I've lost 3 in 2 years now.



coppers-mom said:


> My tears are not for the Queen Bitch, but for you and all the others she left behind. many hugs and much love being sent to you through cyberspace.:smooch:
> 
> I remember when you first got the memorial urn and it was empty. I so wish it was still empty.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I woke up this morning thinking about you and knowing how you are feeling - and so sad that you are going through this. For days after Tesia died, my eyes automatically went to my bed as I walked by my room, because I was constantly checking on her. And more than once, I looked at the clock and thought, when was the last time Tee went out? It breaks your heart all over again every time.

I'm very glad you have Tiny's ashes back with you. That brought me a bit of comfort when I finally had Tesia cremated. Your memorial is beautiful. 

I wish I could say something that would take away the pain - or fill up the emptiness. But I know there are no words. So I will just add that I laughed through the tears when I read her last food that she ate was three cherry tomatoes. That makes me happy. I bet it made Tiny happy, too.


----------



## swishywagga

Woke up this morning thinking of you, am sending comforting hugs across from me and Barnaby xx


----------



## coppers-mom

I laughed at the mental pic of Toby and Tiny and a Fox snake (isn't that what it was?).
Almost 17 years together and so much of the last year spent catering to Miss Tiny's every whim.

I'm so very sorry my friend.:smooch: Tiny sure gave me lots of laughs with her demanding ways and you gave me lots of laughs with your efforts to cater to her. It's hard to make a Queen Bitch happy, but you did a truly excellent job.


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> It's so hard to adjust to the "new normal". All of Tiny's life, she laid on the floor in the hallway between our utility room and our kitchen, which meant that any time you came in the house, which for me was about 20 times a day because of going back/forth to the pet hotel, you had to step OVER her.


I didn't know about Tiny's love of tomatoes until recently and am glad she liked her cherry tomatoes! I know the empty house feeling, though. When I lost my last dog I felt a compulsion to get rid of everything that had belonged to him because it made me so sad. I just wasn't even thinking of ever having another dog. I gave everything away except his favorite toy, which I kept in my nightstand, close to me, where I could touch it whenever I needed to feel his presence. I was in a big house then, however, and he his bed was not in the main aisles. 

I am in a tiny house now and Griffin is huge. He blocks every path and access to every piece of furniture. If we lose him while living here, we will not know what to do. We are used to having to do the broad jump over him all day every day because, I assure you, he does not move!

NewfieMom


----------



## puddinhd58

OH Barb, I am so sorry. I had the pleasure of meeting Tiny last year when you kept our pups.... she was a lady and a sweetheart. 
Big Hugs to you and your hubby....


----------



## *Laura*

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words and support. I sit typing with tears running down my face.
> 
> "...I'm positive that Toby greeted her at the Bridge. In my mind's eye I can see the two of them walking away, heads together, tails wagging. Toby saying "I know it's cold at Mom's house but maybe we can round up a snake and send it to her so she knows you made it safely." Tiny "Did you say they have tomatoes here?" ..."
> 
> In fact, the last thing Tiny ate in her life was 3 cherry tomatoes. <<more tears>>


And Toby replied 'yes Tiny come with me. We have amazing tomato plants here and you can eat as much as you want'.

I'm thinking of you. I know how you feel and it's so difficult. (hugs)


----------



## hubbub

Since yesterday, I've been trying to think of something to say to help ease the grief, but words escape me. You and your family are heavily in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I did the same thing. I got rid of everything yesterday. Rugs, non-slip runners. Pills (lucky I never filled many at once). Cat food I had bought for her, treats I had bought (even though Tito would eat them, or I could have used them at the pet hotel, I bought them specifically for her and I can't bear to look at them or give them out), even the people food I had so lovingly cooked and frozen for her (grilled hamburgers, frozen meatballs, baked cod filets, even her thin steaks) because I knew I couldn't possibly choke it down knowing I had cooked it for my Tiny. Even the eggs I hard boiled just Thursday in case she wanted them. 
The sadness is just too overwhelming right now to have any of that around.




NewfieMom said:


> I didn't know about Tiny's love of tomatoes until recently and am glad she liked her cherry tomatoes! I know the empty house feeling, though. When I lost my last dog I felt a compulsion to get rid of everything that had belonged to him because it made me so sad. I just wasn't even thinking of ever having another dog. I gave everything away except his favorite toy, which I kept in my nightstand, close to me, where I could touch it whenever I needed to feel his presence. I was in a big house then, however, and he his bed was not in the main aisles.
> 
> I am in a tiny house now and Griffin is huge. He blocks every path and access to every piece of furniture. If we lose him while living here, we will not know what to do. We are used to having to do the broad jump over him all day every day because, I assure you, he does not move!
> 
> NewfieMom


----------



## Mayve

It's the little things that remind me of my bridge girls now. Sage and Hawk have filled that gap, albeit with their own personalities, likes and dislikes...but as I read through this the mention of tomato's still gets me. Both my girls I lost in the last year and a half love to pick my tomatos while they were still green, and even some red ones. They are buried out in our garden and this year I planted a tomato plant on each ones spot. I have never had such an abundant crop, it was if both girls were paying me back for all those years I didn't even get one.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words and support. I sit typing with tears running down my face.
> It's so hard to adjust to the "new normal". All of Tiny's life, she laid on the floor in the hallway between our utility room and our kitchen, which meant that any time you came in the house, which for me was about 20 times a day because of going back/forth to the pet hotel, you had to step OVER her. (After all, Queen Bitches don't move). So strange to walk in the house now and not see her there. So empty, so heartbreaking.
> So strange to eat breakfast this morning without trying to figure out what to give Tiny, or jumping up every few seconds to offer her something "just in case" that's what was appealing to her that day.
> So, so hard.
> So much sadness on the forum lately. I know I go on and on, but I do realize I'm not alone. My heart breaks for so many who have lost their pups recently.
> I want to share something I got in an email today (the person is on the forum, I hope she doesn't mind my sharing this) that truly made me grin:
> 
> "...I'm positive that Toby greeted her at the Bridge. In my mind's eye I can see the two of them walking away, heads together, tails wagging. Toby saying "I know it's cold at Mom's house but maybe we can round up a snake and send it to her so she knows you made it safely." Tiny "Did you say they have tomatoes here?" ..."
> 
> In fact, the last thing Tiny ate in her life was 3 cherry tomatoes. <<more tears>>


Many, many tears......


----------



## GoldenMum

It IS all the little things, I still tear up getting out of the shower as Bonnie was always there waiting. The breath on my hand, and my typos that she created. It's all the little things, stay strong my friend.....it is so hard.


----------



## OutWest

Sending love to you across the land. Hope that you love on your Tito-monster a lot and vice versa. How is Tito doing?


----------



## pb2b

Thinking of you. I still think about the dog I had growing up and wonder if our animals realize how much they touch us and make us whole.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DNL2448

Hugs my friend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Here are two versions, not sure which I like better. I think maybe the clouds, especially since Toby's is a sunset.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby, January 2, 2012:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I do like the clouds, too. Thinking of you today..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're both beautiful, but I like the one with the clouds better.

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tiny and the pain and sadness you're feeling.
It's an incredibly difficult journey we all have to go through unfortunately when we lose one.

If we didn't love them so much, it would't hurt so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, one last one, but I still think I like the clouds best:


----------



## lhowemt

I can see her expression and face better in the clouds. Oh I am so so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I failed my daughter first time in her life the day my Buddy died, she had very important dance competition and I couldn't be there. My husband was with her, in meantime I moved all my Buddy's stuff in basement I know my husband would want me to do that and I wanted to do it in my alone time. But anything that couldn't be seen on the first look I left behind. Those small containers with his food cooked just in a case he will eat this or that, one with apple slices stayed for very long time. Taking anything away was like one more goodbye. First time my husband had the ice cream and I entered the room and burst into tears "how can you have an ice cream you know how much Buddy loved ice cream", might sound childish it was weeks after but still unbearable, and he couldn't he just empted it out into the sink. Hugs Barb, I know how you feel.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Buddy's Mom, I just went home at lunchtime to make a sandwich, and found the 2 packs of deli coldcuts I had bought for Tiny. I had to throw them away, no sandwich for me. Silly and wasteful, I know. But I was crying too hard to try to eat them.
So instead I went to the store and bought the green felt that I needed to finish the little project I am working on.

Oh, and here's the original photo of Tiny:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, that photo of her is so beautiful. And I can't decide which one I like best. I truly like them all. But it's true, you can see her face clearest in the clouds.

The day after Tesia died (or it might have been two days after), I sobbed as I cleaned out the fridge. All the food I had made her or bought to try on her, all the untouched plates covered in plastic wrap. In the back of my fridge, there is one hardboiled egg I never threw out. Silly, eh? 

I hope the pain is easing a bit today. Thinking about you.


----------



## Doug

I love the image with the clouds.
It reminds us that Tiny is always watching over you, wishing you great comfort and peace.

Please do give yourself permission to take that negative energy and turn it into something great like your felt project. I am certain that Tiny and Toby would want this for you. It would be a great way to honour her because our goldens always teach us to carry on with a smile no matter what life throws at us. I know that this seems incredibly difficult right now but I also know that she would hate to see you sad. There is nothing easy about it. The firsts are always the hardest.

I wish you the very best with your healing journey.


----------



## coppers-mom

That picture of Tiny is so beautiful!

Copper never had a loss of appetite and he scarfed down an Arby's sandwich on the vet's table that last morning. I wish I had told my husband to bring a bagful instead of just one. It was a couple of years before I could go back to Arby's. I don't go there very often because it was a place we went to for him more than me.

I understand with the lunch meat. It was Tiny's, it was meant for Tiny and now I don't need it. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There are so many little things we do for our dogs that just people on this forum can understand. I am glad we have each other.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That is so, so true!



Buddy's mom forever said:


> There are so many little things we do for our dogs that just people on this forum can understand. I am glad we have each other.


----------



## desilu

I just got a new car. I cried on the way home because it doesn't have Desi's hair on the dash... I left that one hair from her last trip to the vet right on the speedometer where I could see it every time I was in the car.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I so understand.



desilu said:


> I just got a new car. I cried on the way home because it doesn't have Desi's hair on the dash... I left that one hair from her last trip to the vet right on the speedometer where I could see it every time I was in the car.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm still driving the car that we had with Fozzie. His nose prints are on the windows and I refuse to wash them off.
I totally understand...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

What a precious photo of Tiny. Her happy personality just shines


----------



## swishywagga

I love the photos of Tiny, but agree the clouds one is the best. Beautiful, beautiful girl xx


----------



## Brave

I like the third option (and really love Toby's picture). 

Coming by to hug you tightly.

((((((((Hug)))))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of Miss Tiny. Thinking of you today  those early days really are rough. It must be so difficult for you when you've had her around for such a long time.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

The photo of Tiny is magnificent. She is such a lovely Lady, and you can just see the mischief in her eyes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Claudia M

I love the clouds, if you could see more of Tiny's sweet face like in Toby's picture. I absolutely love Toby's pic.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in this morning and hoping each day gets a little better. Mailman should be bringing you a package tomorrow from us. Hugs..


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the thoughts. 
I truly thought I had come to grips with losing Tiny, as I had 9 months to mentally prepare for it. Well really I had years, because of her age. But no matter how much we think we are ready for it, when it comes, it still takes us as a shock I think.
My house is empty. My day is empty. 
Tito is out of sorts. He is clingy, and not himself. I think it just sort of sunk in to him on some level that she's not coming back.


----------



## coppers-mom

You're never ready. Even when you know it is for the best, it is hard to accept.

I now you're heartbroken and mine hurts for you too.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I truly believe there is a difference between being prepared (and understanding that it is best for our babies) and being ready. We are never ready to lose that physical connection. We hold on to our emotional connection by keeping their memories alive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

I think it is a combination with Tito. He feels your sorrow and emptiness and he is trying to fill it in while is is dealing with his grief as well. I never realized how close Jack and Trooper were until we lost Trooper. They were not like Rose and Darcy - those two lick each other, sleep on each other - I cannot describe it. 
When we lost Trooper and Jack was grieving I asked DH to get another pup to keep Jack company, I told him it wasn't fair for Jack to grieve all alone. He got stubborn and refused completely the idea. Then Jack was too old and sick and a puppy would only annoy him. Then we lost Jack. My husband got into the no more dogs phase so I had to force my will of getting a pup on him and a year later he succumbed. Then one evening I told him we will be joined in an hour by another dog, Darcy. I told him we will have a month to decide if it will be good for each dog, for the breeder and for us to keep her. hahaha he asked me that evening why didn't I just ask for the paperwork that day. 
I think I finally convinced him that three is better. We have our humans to grieve with, who do they grieve with? I think we tend to unknowingly, make it worse for them because we love them so much and we can't help but feel saddened and empty when we lose one.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, I'm catching up after days away for travel. My flood of tears joins all the others here, mourning your beloved Queen and aching for you in your loss.

When my beloved Sabrina died in my arms years ago, our vet gave me a copy of this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to comfort his wife after the death of their dog Blemie: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Here are a few favorite lines that might mean something to you now.

_I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know...I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me....But peace, at least, is certain. Peace and long rest for weary old heart and head and limbs, and eternal sleep in the earth I have loved so well. Perhaps, after all, this is best....One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail._

Peace be with you, friend. You know that we will be here for you always.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopping by to say hello, and let you know how much we all care and are thinking of you.

I agree, you are never really ready, even when you know it is going to happen. I think that's partly because our hearts keep us in some kind of hopeful denial. Or, you just never really let yourself go there. (I know I didn't). The feeling of emptiness is overwhelming. 

Be good to yourself. If you need to cry, cry. Without any guilt or shame. Tiny was a member of your family for nearly 17 years. And you cared for her daily, in so many ways. Give Tito an extra special hug - he can for sure tell you need him, and he probably is mourning Tiny, too. I am sending you a cyber hug, too.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> Barb, I'm catching up after days away for travel. My flood of tears joins all the others here, mourning your beloved Queen and aching for you in your loss.
> 
> When my beloved Sabrina died in my arms years ago, our vet gave me a copy of this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to comfort his wife after the death of their dog Blemie: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Here are a few favorite lines that might mean something to you now.
> 
> _I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know...I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me....But peace, at least, is certain. Peace and long rest for weary old heart and head and limbs, and eternal sleep in the earth I have loved so well. Perhaps, after all, this is best....One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail._
> 
> Peace be with you, friend. You know that we will be here for you always.


Someone sent me this after Tesia died, too - maybe it was GoldensGirl - and I found it such a comfort. I was trying to remember what it was called on Friday when I knew you were sending Tiny off to the Bridge. I printed out a copy, but it is now with Tesia's memories. I'm so glad it's been posted here.


----------



## hubbub

Coming in from work last night, I was met at the door by my bouncing bundle, my heart jumped with joy and also ached for you. 

Reading your post and others about cleaning up rings so true. There are balls in the yard and toys in the house that my girl hasn't touched in ages, but I can't bring myself to get rid of them. Doing so almost seems like I'm saying she'll never need them again and I can't bear it. 

<<Sending more hugs to you all>>


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending hugs, just like the others I am here for you xx


----------



## hockeybelle31

Fannin and I split a BLT today and it made me think of Miss Tiny. I think tomatoes always will.... I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

hockeybelle31 said:


> Fannin and I split a BLT today and it made me think of Miss Tiny. I think tomatoes always will.... I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So true, I was food shopping today, walked past the tomatoes with a lump in my throat. Also whenever I hear the song Tiny Dancer I will remember her forever xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Back in March when Tiny was first diagnosed with the liver problem I hoped and prayed she would make it long enough to savor just a few more garden tomatoes in her lifetime.
Then in no time at all, it seems to me I was posting that she was going to outlast the garden tomatoes!! 
I am so thankful that she got her fill of them this year.


----------



## dborgers

Grief is a dark forest we have to walk through to reach the sunlight again. No one else can make that walk for us. You aren't alone because walk beside you.


> When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight
> 
> Kahlil Gibran


----------



## lhowemt

Danny that is a beautiful quote. How did today go Barb?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yesterday was easier than the day before, and I'm sure today will be easier than yesterday. That's the way it has to be. I still sit and cry a lot, but I no longer feel like I'm going to explode with the pain.
Last night Tito slept in Tiny's spot in the hallway. Weird, weird.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you today, sending comforting hugs. Give Tito an ear rub for me. I bet he's feeling blue as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Shedding tears for you all again this morning.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are in a season of firsts...the first of each holiday without her. That was a bitterly hard time for me in grieving Charlie. Don't be surprised if it hits you harder than you expect. I hope you can take some time to pamper yourself this week. Maybe a massage? A tub soak with a glass of your favorite wine? Lunch with an old friend? Something that will hold your focus on joy. Maybe plan something you will look forward to for weeks to come. A friend of mine used to call that "throwing lifelines into the future." 

Holding you gently in my heart and in my prayers.
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Heard this song on the radio yesterday, made me think of my Tiny. (huge apologies to Burt Bacharach)

*"One Less Bark to answer"*
One less bark to answer, One less steak to fry
One less dog to pick up after
I should be happy, but all I do is cry, cry
No more laughter (Oh I should be happy)
Oh why did she go?
I only know that since she left my life's so empty
Though I try to forget, it just can't be done.
I don't know how in the world to stop thinking of her
(I should be happy) 'Cause I still love her so.
I end each day the way I started, Crying my heart out.
One less bark to answer, one less steak to fry
One less dog to pick up after.
No more laughter, no more laughter
Since she went away, Since she went away.
Now and then I call her name and suddenly her face appears
But it's just a crazy game and when it ends, it ends in tears
One less bark to answer, One less steak to fry
One less dog to pick up after, No more laughter...
Since she went away, all I do is cry.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know you spent the last many months catering to Miss Tiny's very whim.

It was a lot of work, but done with so much love and she leaves an empty place in your life and your heart. Hugs, hugs and more hugs being sent your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It feels like the wound is starting to scab over, it's not as raw now. As long as I don't pick at the edges of it, it's getting better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It does get easier as the days go by. I didn't believe it would ever get better, but it does. Slowly. I'm glad you're feeling better today. And when you're feeling up to it, I'd love to hear how Tiny landed with you for what would become her long and love-filled life. 

I think it's really interesting that Tito slept in Tiny's place in the hall. They definitely understand. Her scent is probably quite strong there. He probably just wanted to be close to her in his own way.


----------



## *Laura*

hotel4dogs said:


> It feels like the wound is starting to scab over, it's not as raw now. As long as I don't pick at the edges of it, it's getting better.


It's just really day by day isn't it.....thinking of you


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, hoping your pain starts to ease, so touching that Tito slept in Tiny's spot. Hugs! xx


----------



## dborgers

((((((hug))))))


----------



## Brave

*gentle pounce and snuggle* 

(((((((huggles full of love and understand))))))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for sticking with me, my friends. I promise to try to smile more, soon.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Oh Barb, I'm just catching up on this. I'm so sorry.... You will smile more again soon. Let yourself grieve, I often think we try to force strength onto ourselves when we need to just let ourselves feel the loss. I know I do that to myself and then it just hits me harder later. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you. Those first days are so hard..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

After we lost Maggie, we tried to get Emma to sit in Maggie's spot as she always had to have the spot closest to one of us etc...Emma would not no matter what we tried....but she would go in Maggies crate and lay there at times...I think it made her feel comforted. It was hard at times because she just seemed so sad when she did that. :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, you take all the time you need to smile again...I'm sure Tito will have something to say about that.... Hugs...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know if I've expressed my gratitude to Tiny for making the decision for me. I had commented that I hoped the decision would make itself, and sure enough, a day or two later, there was no choice. In the end, she did me the kindest act of all.
Today was a better day. I told 3 people about losing her, and one of those times I was even able to do it without tears. So it's getting better.
Now I have to stop cooking for 3.


----------



## GoldensGirl

If you are like we were after setting Charlie free, one of the big challenges is figuring out what to do with your time now that your days of hard-duty nursing are over for a while. So much times goes into their care, from the actual nursing to meal planning and preparation to simply giving up on other activities to be at home with them. As our hearts swell with our love for them and determination to meet their needs, we shrink other parts of our lives. Now, quite suddenly, you have a lot of time on your hands. It takes a bit of time to fill that space again, both on your calendar and in your heart.

The best gift you can give Tiny now...after so many, many gifts of love and devotion...is to reach that place where you think of her with smiles. It will take time, but you will get there.

When you really need to feel her close to you again, try this: The Star.


----------



## hotel4dogs

this is so, so true. The last almost year Tiny HATED to be left alone, and would bark in despair if left by herself, so DH and I tried really hard to be sure one of us was always there, or took her with us, or at the very least left Tito nearby. 
And of course, the last 9 months I have spent so much time as you said, meal planning, shopping, cooking, trying to convince her to eat, taking her for laser, acupuncture, vet appointments, and just plain being near her that now my days are empty.
I find myself thinking "oh no! Tiny hasn't been out in a couple of hours!" or , "oh no! I need to get home so she's not alone!". 
I know it will pass, it's just that it's been part of my thoughts for a long time now.




GoldensGirl said:


> If you are like we were after setting Charlie free, one of the big challenges is figuring out what to do with your time now that your days of hard-duty nursing are over for a while. So much times goes into their care, from the actual nursing to meal planning and preparation to simply giving up on other activities to be at home with them. As our hearts swell with our love for them and determination to meet their needs, we shrink other parts of our lives. Now, quite suddenly, you have a lot of time on your hands. It takes a bit of time to fill that space again, both on your calendar and in your heart.
> 
> The best gift you can give Tiny now...after so many, many gifts of love and devotion...is to reach that place where you think of her with smiles. It will take time, but you will get there.
> 
> When you really need to feel her close to you again, try this: The Star.


----------



## Pudden

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know if I've expressed my gratitude to Tiny for making the decision for me. I had commented that I hoped the decision would make itself, and sure enough, a day or two later, there was no choice. In the end, she did me the kindest act of all.
> Today was a better day. I told 3 people about losing her, and one of those times I was even able to do it without tears. So it's getting better.
> Now I have to stop cooking for 3.


I'm starting to think about my Pudden's death that way. She went so quickly and without having been sick or suffering. It was too sudden, but in the end she spared me having to watch her declining and in pain, and wondering whether I had to make the "decision". So maybe her way of dying was her last gift to me...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do think so. We grieve horribly, we hurt, but at least we don't second guess ourselves as to whether we waited too long, or put them down too early, which can be horrible to have to deal with. 
There was no choice.
RIP Pudden, you were loved by many and will be remembered by all of us forum "old timers".
RIP Tiny, my Queen Bitch.
You are missed.



Pudden said:


> I'm starting to think about my Pudden's death that way. She went so quickly and without having been sick or suffering. It was too sudden, but in the end she spared me having to watch her declining and in pain, and wondering whether I had to make the "decision". So maybe her way of dying was her last gift to me...


----------



## dborgers

I didn't put Andy's countertop full of meds and supplements away until last week. Frankly, I never really thought about the fact they were there but weren't needed anymore.

((((HUG))))


----------



## hockeybelle31

When Zeus, my best friend's great dane (we called him my "time share" dog as I took care of him practically every weekend), turned 9 it was significantly harder for him to get around. He started having accidents and we kind of sort of started talking about when he would leave us... he bloated at 9 and a half. He survived the emergency surgery but the week following he was not the same dog. It was so hard to see him like that but I knew my best friend Chris would NEVER let him go.. and I think Zeus knew that too. One week to the day of his surgery he waited for Chris to wake up.. and as Chris gave him a good morning hug Zeus died in his arms. As much as that still brings me to tears I think Zeus gave Chris the biggest gift by letting go because Chris would not.

After Z died it was so weird not having to run to their house to check on him. Not to buy him Milkbones or rawhides. The first time they went out of town I cried all weekend because I would have had him and he wasn't there. I miss Zeus so much and every time someone's dog passes on the forum I start thinking about him again. He was mean and hated practically everyone except a privileged few. He wouldn't eat if Chris was gone unless I stood in the room next to his bowl and asked him to!! He wouldn't go outside on rainy days unless I held an umbrella over his head. He would sit on my lap when I was on the couch and demand back scratches. He was my whole world.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The firsts are always so hard.
Last year was my first Thanksgiving without HRH Toby, and now this year without Queen B Tiny. 
Both of them LOVED Thanksgiving. I make a rice stuffing that's pretty much just beef and rice (tastes better than it sounds, LOL) and they always got some on their food for a couple of days afterward. They loved sweet potatoes, too. And of course, loved having company.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks for sticking with me, my friends. I promise to try to smile more, soon.


Always. And all in good time. You'll smile more when it's time. There are no rules about any of this. We all understand so well how hard this is. 



dborgers said:


> I didn't put Andy's countertop full of meds and supplements away until last week. Frankly, I never really thought about the fact they were there but weren't needed anymore.
> 
> ((((HUG))))


I had a countertop of meds of months after Tesia died, too. I just couldn't get rid of them. I'm so glad it wasn't just me. And her toys, her bowls, her leashes... everything was where it was the day she died until the day before Shala came home. I just liked having her stuff around me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

my husband asked my yesterday why I was so neurotically getting rid of everything. The truth is, as I told him, I want to remember her young and healthy and full of life, not older, arthritic, on pills, needing a ramp and rugs to get up, and special food, and special treats.
So if I get rid of those things, I can remember her only as the young, healthy Tiny.
Just a mind game I play with myself. I know a lot of others find comfort in having the things around, and that's okay too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You do what you need to do. We know what we need to help us heal.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> my husband asked my yesterday why I was so neurotically getting rid of everything. The truth is, as I told him, I want to remember her young and healthy and full of life, not older, arthritic, on pills, needing a ramp and rugs to get up, and special food, and special treats.
> So if I get rid of those things, I can remember her only as the young, healthy Tiny.
> Just a mind game I play with myself. I know a lot of others find comfort in having the things around, and that's okay too.


Everyone has their own way and I always respect them. Myself I have not tossed a thing. Still come across Deardra's tennis balls now and then. She had quite a few, those were her thing.

Neither Deardra or Tucker de-stuffed toys so Fiona has a bounty to kill yet. Except for a few special ones I know better to leave her with.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

When my bridge girl died, I put all of her things away the next day. Then, I went on my computer and looked at all the pictures I had of her and printed out all my favorites to make two big collages for my wall. I cried and laughed looking at the pictures but 99% were from when she was healthy and there were so many great memories. Those two collages hang in my dining room where I look at them every day and smile. 

As Fozziesmom said, you do what you need to do.


----------



## TheZ's

hotel4dogs said:


> my husband asked my yesterday why I was so neurotically getting rid of everything. The truth is, as I told him, I want to remember her young and healthy and full of life, not older, arthritic, on pills, needing a ramp and rugs to get up, and special food, and special treats.
> So if I get rid of those things, I can remember her only as the young, healthy Tiny.
> Just a mind game I play with myself. I know a lot of others find comfort in having the things around, and that's okay too.


I was this way too. Somehow I had to keep busy putting the stuff away. I felt like if I didn't keep moving I would just collapse from the sadness. And Zoe had so many meds my kitchen counter was covered with them. Even with the excitement and activity of our new puppy, I find I still fall into moments of sadness and loss. Hopefully with time we will remember the best times with them more than the times of sickness and frailty.


----------



## hotel4dogs

heehee I think you should have named your new girl Grace-zee.


----------



## Goldens R Great

hotel4dogs said:


> my husband asked my yesterday why I was so neurotically getting rid of everything. The truth is, as I told him, *I want to remember her young and healthy and full of life, not older, arthritic, on pills, needing a ramp and rugs to get up, and special food, and special treats.*
> So if I get rid of those things, I can remember her only as the young, healthy Tiny.
> Just a mind game I play with myself. I know a lot of others find comfort in having the things around, and that's okay too.


I so understand this. When my last two golden girls passed away I kept remembering them as they were at the end...having problems walking and eating and just not feeling well. It took a while for me to remember them as they were when they were healthy and active.

It's so very difficult when they pass away. It's really just miserable. I knew I had reached a better place when talking about them and the memories of them made me happy and not sad. It took months for that to happen though.

Please know I'm thinking about you during these tough days.


----------



## TheZ's

hotel4dogs said:


> heehee I think you should have named your new girl Grace-zee.


There's no reason we couldn't still do that or spell it Grazie rather than with a "c". We thought about the Z thing . . . it's in memory of Zeke . . . but couldn't come up with something we wanted to call her on a regular basis. There is a "z" in what we expect to be her registered name . . . Sunfire's Amazing Grace.


----------



## Pixie

Just popping by to leave you a hug.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending hugs and an extra special one from Barnaby! xxx


----------



## KeaColorado

Somehow I missed this news about Tiny. I'm so sorry  My Daphne's last hours were very much the same. Even when you know beyond a shadow of a doubt that it's time, it's still so hard.


----------



## OutWest

Sending you best wishes for a warm and lovely Thanksgiving. I know you'll be missing your best friend, but I hope you, DH, and extended family are able to give thanks for her very long life spent loving you. You really took such great care of her--I'm guessing Tiny is looking down saying, "Thanks, mom." Also, best wishes that your dad and mom are able to enjoy the holiday with family too!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Barb.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I can't tell you how long that I left the box of Charlie's ashes where I first set it down. I simply couldn't bear to move it out of sight... as if somehow he might step out of that small box and be with us again. It took us months to gather our courage to take his expensive seizure meds back to our vet, who could use them with rescues. 

Each of us has to find our own way through the darkness of grief, but you are not alone on the journey.


----------



## PrincessDi

Grief is different for everyone. Thinking of you today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi and hope that you're doing okay. It took us literally months to move anything of Daisy's, we just couldn't bear moving anything. I think it's a nice idea how you want to remember Tiny as a young, healthy, fit golden and that's how she will be at rainbow bridge with all of her new friends. Losing a golden best friend hurts so bad  you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in this morning to see how you are doing. Looking forward to seeing your Christmas decorations with Tiny's special tomatoes hanging from the tree....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just stopping by the say hi.

I think it's lovely that you want to remember her young and healthy.


----------



## lhowemt

Good morning. I am lost to say anything but want you to know I'm still thinking of you and the sweet Tiny Dance.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you today...


----------



## NewfieMom

Hi, Barb-

I just wanted to let you know that I keep returning to this thread to see what you have said, if anything, and how you are doing and also what people are saying in response to you.

The responses others have made have resonated with me, but I have had no startling insights or great words of wisdom, so I haven't been posting. I just didn't want you to think I had disappeared. Not that I, alone, am so meaningful, of course!

But you should know that all of us who were here are still here. The fact that Tiny has crossed the bridge doesn't mean that we left, nor does the upcoming Thanksgiving holiday mean that we are no longer reading this thread.

Hugs to you, Barb.
((((Barb))))
NewfieMom


----------



## olliversmom

Have been absent from the board for some days, just saw this.
I am so very, very sorry to hear about Miss Tiny's passing.
She was a great girl.
You were a wonderful, devoted mom to her, especially in the last few months.
Oh dear Tiny. So dearly missed here, but happily running free at the Rainbow Bridge.
Take good care Barb-Robin and Olliver


----------



## dborgers

Hi Barb. Stopping by to let you know we're also thinking of you today

(((((HUG)))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of us. I feel so alone without Tiny, I'm glad you guys are still here!


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for thinking of us. I feel so alone without Tiny, I'm glad you guys are still here!


Always and forever. That is us. <3


----------



## dborgers

We aren't going anywhere


----------



## hotel4dogs

I had rolled up and thrown away all of the "non-slip" rugs that were on my tile floor for the past 4 years, first for Toby, and then we left them there for Tiny. Needless to say, between 2 geriatric dogs they were sort of, well, grungy. We kept saying we were going to get rid of them, but we were keeping them as long as Tiny was alive. One was on the floor in front of my sofa, and when she'd go wipe her mouth on the sofa sometimes she would dribble a little pee on the rug. So it was time to get rid of it.
But my house looked way too empty with the rugs gone. So today DH and I went to Menards, and bought 2 nice new rugs to replace the old ones. I'm okay with this, because these are not Tiny's rugs. These are Tito's rugs. Well, really they're MY rugs. So this is okay. The healing begins.


----------



## KathyL

Hi, I've been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing, and what about Tito. Is he OK? 

Everytime you mention how Tiny would wipe her face on the sofa, bedspread etc, I have to smile because mine all did that especially my biker boy, Harley. I am one of those people who still like to take advantage of summer and hang my bedding outside to dry. Everything would be so clean and smell so nice and Harley would sit patiently waiting and the minute the bed was made he jumped up and wiped his face and rolled!

Did you ever find your hurricaine shade? I have three in different sizes that are in my basement from the original owner and if you still need one, let me know. I was going to email you when you first posted about looking for one but wanted to check and make sure they weren't put in the Purple Heart bag.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow and toast Toby and Tiny.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today and always, big hugs xx


----------



## NewfieMom

*Barb Has An Epiphany!*



hotel4dogs said:


> I'm okay with this, because *these are not Tiny's rugs*. *These are Tito's rugs*. *Well, really they're MY rugs*. So this is okay. The healing begins.


I had hoped you had written:

"These are not Tiny's rugs. These are not Tito's rugs. These are MY rugs." It had a nice ring to it. A good mommy provides her babies with a nice warm home with rugs and blankets and so forth, and the kids do make a mess of the things she provides for their den...but they still ARE your rugs. You have to pick the ones you think will be the most comfy for the dogs, after all! I know that I had to stand on my head to get Griffin the right bed. He hates to climb UP on anything (unlike my Lab or Golden). Forget having thick, comfy foam to protect his joints! He will only lie on a flat piece of "bedding"! To borrow from George W. Bush: * I* am the Decider!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt

Newfie mom that's how I read it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family...thinking of you today and hoping each day gets better. Hugs!


----------



## Claudia M

Happy Thanksgiving Barb, to you and your family and of course Tito! Thinking of you!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and I know Tiny is watching from the Bridge!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm glad that you're doing better and feel the the healing has begun. It's a big turning point.

I hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has been gone one week today already. Hard to believe.


----------



## Mayve

I'm glad to hear that the healing has begun...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of you and praying for more healing.
One week? It seems longer and shorter too. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has been gone one week today already. Hard to believe.


These milestones are so incredibly hard. A date on the calendar is just another day until you have a significant loss on that day. It changes your life forever and that day is never the same for you. 

The journey of grief is a long painful one before the healing begins. 

I was in a very similar situation with my Bridge boy almost 3 years ago that you were with Tiny. He was 15.5, had cancer and had been doing so well up until the first part of Feb. 2011. He started declining very quickly and we knew the inevitable was near. 

It's a very difficult time, one filled with lots of emotional ups and downs. I spent most of my day taking care of his needs, checking on him. I knew in my heart his days were quickly coming to an end. When the day came to set him free, it was heartwrenching. It was heartbreaking to set him free, but it was even more heartbreaking to see him suffering. 

I felt so lost and so incredibly empty afterwards. I didn't know what to do with myself really because I had spent so much time caring for him. I went through a lot of very similar things you have been such as picking up all the bedding and getting rid of the rugs. 

I understand completely the journey you are going through-I pray time will ease your pain and you will be able to look back on all the wonderful memories of Tiny and celebrate what she brought to your life. 

Although it's been almost three years since I lost my boy, in many ways it feels like it was only yesterday and in others, it seems like it was a life time ago.

I, like so many other members here on the forum, know what you're going through. 

I feel your pain and I pray you will be able to find peace in Tiny's passing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm sorry! I remember how hard those first days are. Sending hugs from Michigan..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Wow, can't believe it's already been a week. Just think that Tiny and Toby have been running and playing together for a whole week already. They are both so happy but miss their mom very much but want her to be happy and enjoy Tito and all the other hotel4dogs that visit. Hugs....


----------



## Sweet Girl

CAROLINA MOM said:


> These milestones are so incredibly hard. A date on the calendar is just another day until you have a significant loss on that day. It changes your life forever and that day is never the same for you.
> 
> The journey of grief is a long painful one before the healing begins.
> 
> I was in a very similar situation with my Bridge boy almost 3 years ago that you were with Tiny. He was 15.5, had cancer and had been doing so well up until the first part of Feb. 2011. He started declining very quickly and we knew the inevitable was near.
> 
> *It's a very difficult time, one filled with lots of emotional ups and downs. I spent most of my day taking care of his needs, checking on him. I knew in my heart his days were quickly coming to an end. When the day came to set him free, it was heartwrenching. It was heartbreaking to set him free, but it was even more heartbreaking to see him suffering.
> 
> I felt so lost and so incredibly empty afterwards. I didn't know what to do with myself really because I had spent so much time caring for him*. I went through a lot of very similar things you have been such as picking up all the bedding and getting rid of the rugs.
> 
> I understand completely the journey you are going through-I pray time will ease your pain and you will be able to look back on all the wonderful memories of Tiny and celebrate what she brought to your life.
> 
> Although it's been almost three years since I lost my boy,* in many ways it feels like it was only yesterday and in others, it seems like it was a life time ago.
> *
> I, like so many other members here on the forum, know what you're going through.
> 
> I feel your pain and I pray you will be able to find peace in Tiny's passing.


I could have written this entire post, especially the bolded parts. I, too, was taken aback by the emotions of the one week since.. one month since.. six months since.. There is some comfort in knowing none of us is alone. 

I also can't believe it's already been one week since Tiny left. One thing we know, she is no longer in any pain. She no longer has trouble getting up, and she probably eats heartily at every meal. And she's together with her brother Toby, so they both have each other for company while they wait for you. 

I hope your heart continues to heal today.


----------



## lhowemt

Today is 5 months since Hazel left. All these firsts are so darn hard. I hope you had a wonderful, tasty, and love filled thanksgiving.

I sort of dread going skiing without her, the first couple of times.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

These firsts really do suck. 

I sure could use a hug, so I'm going to just reach through the Internet and hug you super tight. 

((((((((Squeeze)))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

It's 8 months ago today for us. It's incredibly heart wrenching to say 'goodbye for now' when we love someone so much. It does get easier. I'm very thankful Andy got all the extra time he did, and find myself thinking more and more about all the years of happiness we shared more than the few moments saying 'goodbye for now' that dominated my memory at first.

(((((HUGE HEARTFELT HUG)))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

so, so much sadness lately. Andy. Tesia. Hazel. Bonnie. Zoe. Tiny. And so many others.
<<group hug>>
It just doesn't seem fair sometimes.


----------



## dborgers

The place where they all run, play, swim, and eat to their hearts content is definitely Heaven.

Jane and I have said many times that the moment we know we're going back Home will be one of anticipation at seeing all those beautiful souls we've loved again.


----------



## lhowemt

But it is also a very good day. I woke up with Lila at my feet, a Kong at my side, and a plush next to my pillow. Pearl wasn't on the bed but she left her "signs". I am so grateful to have Lila and our new girl Pearl. The love continue to flow....:--heart: How's Tito doing?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you, those early days really are the worst.


----------



## swishywagga

Hugs to you Barb, my heart goes out to you and so many others. Can't believe a week has past already. xx


----------



## Megora

How is Tito doing? 

Please give him lots of extra love during this time (I know you are). This is something we learned the hard way with every golden we've lost... the other dog always seemed to feel the loss and went through his own grieving process. I don't know if that was because we leaned on them so much more in the interim, or if it was the stress of loss. 

And...er... have you given any thought to bringing home one of Tito's offspring?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito is out of sorts, it shows in small ways. He's much more "clingy". He has been carrying his BIG teddy bear around non-stop since Tiny died, and drags it in his crate at night, which leaves no room for him in the crate, and he gets back out of the crate, leaves the bear there, and sleeps on the floor near it instead. So yes, he's grieving, too. He grew up in a 3-dog household. Now he is an only child. We are trying to give him more attention.
Right now I can't even entertain the thought of another puppy, be it Tito offspring or not....too soon to think about it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Tito! I'm sure he misses Tiny a lot..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Oh poor Tito. I often wonder what goes on in the minds of our dogs. They are clever and amazing but when it comes to some things, they are limited. Stay busy and keep Tito busy and take it day by day. The process is different for everyone and from my experience it's different with every dog. We all care and are behind you.


----------



## TheZ's

Poor Tito . . .sounds like he's grieving too. You're so lucky to have such a wonderful dog still with you and I'm sure that despite all his accomplishments there are still lots of things for you two to work on to keep yourselves busy.


----------



## love never dies

Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw poor Tito. Thinking of you and Tito. Hugs to you both


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Awwww, that is so special that Tito carries around the Teddy bear. I never could understand how some people can go out and get a puppy right away. I understand that you aren't ready. You'll know when it's time to get another pup whether its a puppy or rescue. Hugs...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do think for some people, the best way to heal is to get another puppy. Not to replace the one you lost, but to keep you busy! For others, you just need time to heal first. It's an individual thing.
If I didn't still have Tito, I'm not sure how I'd feel about it??


----------



## Mayve

There's nothing wrong with being ready right away or needing time or even not being ready ever. Its an individual thing and to me there is no right or wrong, it's personal like grieving. When and if you are ready is the right time! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The grieveing process is different for everyone, there is no time frame. I think your heart heals when it's ready.

I believe dogs grieve also, I saw it with my own girl after our Bridge boy passed. She is a former puppy mill momma that was not socialized and had been abused when I adopted her. She will always need to be with another dog. Two weeks after our boy passed, I found out about a young Golden boy at my County Humane Society that was brought in as a stray. 

We were no where ready for this boy, but my girl was withdrawing-she did not want to go out for walks, car rides, she spent most of the day sleeping. It was so heartbreaking to watch what she was going through. I decided to go "look" at this boy. It was pretty much love at first sight for me. I ended up adopting him that day within 30 minutes of meeting him. He was a god send to us all. He helped our hearts heal and brought the much needed love and joy back into our lives.

I would not have adopted him as soon as I did if it weren't for my girl needing to be with another dog right away. I couldn't bear to see what she was going through. However, this young boy needed us as much as we needed him.

Give yourself the time you need to grieve and to heal your heart. When the time is right for you, you will be ready to welcome another Golden into your life. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Claudia M

We didn't go anywhere when we had Trooper and Jack. We said, well that is life with dogs in the house. After we lost Jack, we were "dogless" for a year - we went out even less than when we had them. Somehow they become imprinted in our daily lives and you get into a routine that you just can't break. 
Barb, I too wondered about a Tito pup *later on*.  While it would keep you preoccupied it will also keep Tito company at home. For the past week, since Tiny left us, I have been more and more thinking of a third dog in a year or two. Not for us, but for the girls. Darcy is 4, and the more I read about the flat coats the more I see how few of them live in the double digits. And then I see the bond between the two girls. On Tuesday I intentionally left Darcy in the car after class and went inside. Rose was so confused, while she was happy to see me she kept on going to the door looking for Darcy. I think one would be devastated without the other. 
DH was right in not getting a third dog before, when we had Trooper and Jack. With Troopie's seizures it was just not feasible.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

It's only been a week. That first week, month is raw and brutal. We sure weren't ready!!

But we knew it would take months to get the right puppy and we knew we didn't want to live without a Golden so we got on the list. It will be 5 months, nearly to the day, when we get our puppy. We are still missing our girl, probably always will, and probably will always cry a bit (like right now, writing this) but the raw hurt has passed. We are ready to welcome him home; to be his "own" dog, have his own personality, not to have the job of healing our hearts. We have done that ourselves, that is OUR job not his. We sure are ready to laugh at puppy antics again!!

You will know when the time is right.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I do think for some people, the best way to heal is to get another puppy. Not to replace the one you lost, but to keep you busy! For others, you just need time to heal first. It's an individual thing.
> If I didn't still have Tito, I'm not sure how I'd feel about it??


Barb

I totally agree with this. Ken and I always have to adopt another dog right away.
That is how we deal with our grief and heal. Everyone is different.
I feel sorry for Tito-that is something how he drags his Teddy Bear into his crate-what a sweetheart!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Awwww, that is so special that Tito carries around the Teddy bear. I never could understand how some people can go out and get a puppy right away. I understand that you aren't ready. You'll know when it's time to get another pup whether its a puppy or rescue. Hugs...


I didn't mean to offend anyone with this comment. I should have expressed this better. I could not do this....I understand it all depends on the situation for each individual. I waited 7 months after I lost my bridge girl. Who knows how I will feel the next time. Everyone knows when they are personally ready, next day, next month or next year.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think part of it is that right now I am feeling that I don't ever want another old dog, and that's part of what we buy into when we take a puppy into our lives. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the old guys and they have a very, very special place in my heart. I read somewhere once that an old dog is like an old shoe, it just fits so well and is so comfortable.
But I spent over 18 months nursing Toby along, and now 9 months with Tiny. I feel physically, emotionally, (financially), and mentally exhausted. The thought of doing it all over again just feels totally overwhelming.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb I have absolute faith in you that you will know when the time is right for you to usher a new little one into your life...and I bet Tito will help you with creating the perfect puppy when the time is right, on your schedule. What a legacy when that time comes to know that Tito will live on through the new one once the time comes for him to leave you (hopefully a very long time from now).

We waited two and a half years to make Toby an older brother. I knew all those inquiries during that time asking when we would bring another pup home were well intentioned and done with genuine concern for us and for Toby. The fact is we just weren't ready and when we were, physically, emotionally and spiritually, we hit a road bump with the reabsorbed litter that set us back a few months. 

Looking back I can see now that Toby is a better older brother than he was a younger brother and the Yogster breathed a new zest for life in him, at age 9 at that! He probably needed this about 15 months sooner than we were ready. I look at Toby and pray every day that he continues to remain healthy and active for years to come, knowing that his face is getting more sugar in it with each passing day. 

Give Tito an ear rub from me. I think it's very sweet that he's nurturing his stuffie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I feel physically, emotionally, (financially), and mentally exhausted. The thought of doing it all over again just feels totally overwhelming.


You are a wise woman to recognize this and decide to take the time to give yourself the time to heal. Rushing into getting a new dog isn't always the best option for everyone.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, you have been through so much lately that I don't know how you could possibly feel other than you do. You poured so much love and devotion into caring for Toby and Tiny that you must be absolutely drained. It takes time to recover and it's something that each of us has to do in our own way. I suspect that you need time for yourself... to relax, to find joy in life again, to find places of beauty and laughter... to just _be_ for a while. 

When Sabrina died, Joker and Charlie mourned her for months and I'm not sure they really began to play again until we brought Sunny home years later. Joker clearly missed Charlie after his passing, but the whirlwind playfulness of Sunny pulled him out of it sooner this time. 

When I think of what we went through with Charlie, I'm not sure that I could do it again. On some level, I think I'm bracing myself, knowing that Joker is 13 and that we probably don't have a lot of time left with him. I know that Sunny won't do well as an only dog, but I can't even think about how to resolve the situation for her. In the past, I have gotten a puppy in time for the older dogs to help raise the new one, but Sunny is that pup for Joker and I don't think he could handle another one now. Nor could we, given the commitment a puppy takes.

Sorry to be so long winded. Really just want to say that I understand.

Breathe, friend. Give yourself time. As long as it takes.


----------



## lhowemt

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone with this comment. I should have expressed this better. I could not do this....I understand it all depends on the situation for each individual. I waited 7 months after I lost my bridge girl. Who knows how I will feel the next time. Everyone knows when they are personally ready, next day, next month or next year.


Being someone that got a puppy in less than a week, I thought you worded it well. Not understanding, I can relate to that! We didn't *want* to get a pup right away, but it fell into place and it seemed the right thing to do, for our remaining dog Lila. It was either wait 6-9-12 months for a well bred pup or take the one that fell in our lap. It certainly has affected my grieving, drug it out as it is masked often. But it is what it is and Lila needed her. I never believed in in dogs grieving each other, until I saw Lila's behavior.

Barb your feelings are totally normal too. I have a friend that has been going through a long and very expensive fight with her dog's lymphoma. It has become so emotionally draining on her she is saying she doesn't want another dog. Eek! That will pass, once she heals a bit. You will be ready when you are, whenever that is.

I know when we had 4 dogs and the 2 old ones died, it was a relief to not have so many facing death. But here we are again as we'll be back up to 3 within 2 years as I want Pearl to have her own buddy near her age before she grows up too much. On and on, we love, we cry. Repeat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

I was NOT willing to take on another animal after losing Copper, Cotton and my favorite Aunt in October 2010.
When Emily (the little Mama stray) brought her puppies down the hill to us the summer after that awful fall, DH didn't even need to tell me I couldn't keep them. I did not want to open myself to that pain again......

Emily and God knew better than I did and those pups started my healing. Keeping Emily and Tucker gave me much joy and love and they still do.

I think I would have decided later down the road that I needed/wanted another dog, but too much pain can sure do a number on your emotions. I still have brief moment of panic when I first check the horses in the morning until I see they are okay and I hate seeing the gray in Jack's face.

When the time comes again, I like to dream that I will get a puppy from Tito's line but another one will probably be in the road and I need to save it or just show up or be at a shelter and need me........


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor Tito. I just wish I were there to hug and kiss him. I know you are giving him extra love right now. He is clearly feeling the loss, same as you. Hopefully having him is helping you - I'm sure you are both helping each other. 



hotel4dogs said:


> *I think part of it is that right now I am feeling that I don't ever want another old dog, and that's part of what we buy into when we take a puppy into our lives.
> *Don't get me wrong, I love the old guys and they have a very, very special place in my heart. I read somewhere once that an old dog is like an old shoe, it just fits so well and is so comfortable.
> But I spent over 18 months nursing Toby along, and now 9 months with Tiny. *I feel physically, emotionally, (financially), and mentally exhausted. The thought of doing it all over again just feels totally overwhelming*.


Both of these sentiments are so entirely normal and understandable. It IS entirely an individual thing whether you will be ready for another dog and when. As you know, after Tesia died, I felt exactly as you do now. I even said to my sister, if I ever start talking about having another dog, remind me of how awful this feels right now (and that was the week _before _Tesia died). I was so emotionally spent, and so, so scared of losing her. And then, after she died, scared of going through anything like it again. It is still so fresh and raw for you right now. I know one week after Tesia died, I was concentrating on just making it through the days. There is no way you can think about a new one until you finish grieving Tiny, and when that will be is entirely individual, too. It came as a surprise to me when I suddenly thought, I think I need another dog - and as YOU know more than anyone, I needed reassurance it was okay to start thinking about a puppy (and as you also know, I primarily decided to get another puppy only because I couldn't stand the thought of losing another one again in just a few years). Our old dogs ARE so comfortable and easy - they just fit into our lives and we wonder how we ever lived without them. But part of the pleasure is also having a puppy grow into that sweet comfort through routine and time together. I am already seeing glimmers of that comfort with Shala, and it warms my heart. I think you made a really good point in an earlier post when you said, some people find another puppy helps because it keeps them busy. I think that was very much a factor for me. I had a lot of empty time and space that had been filled with Tesia, and I missed the long walks and ball games and afternoons at the beach. You do still have your wonderful Tito. Maybe you just need some healing time now - some time to catch your breath and just enjoy your boy. You spent a long time worrying about dogs - first Toby, then Tiny. That worry and fear is so all-encompassing - it DOES take time to simply heal and recover from that. Take your time. There is no right and wrong time as you know. Just the right time for you. 

Big hugs to you and Tito. I hope this is a good day.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is out of sorts, it shows in small ways. He's much more "clingy". He has been carrying his BIG teddy bear around non-stop since Tiny died, and drags it in his crate at night, which leaves no room for him in the crate, and he gets back out of the crate, leaves the bear there, and sleeps on the floor near it instead. So yes, he's grieving, too. He grew up in a 3-dog household. Now he is an only child. We are trying to give him more attention.
> Right now I can't even entertain the thought of another puppy, be it Tito offspring or not....too soon to think about it.


I've read this post several times and cry for Tito each time. It's almost overwhelming to think about him doing this - I can't imagine seeing it. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I think part of it is that right now I am feeling that I don't ever want another old dog, and that's part of what we buy into when we take a puppy into our lives.
> Don't get me wrong, I love the old guys and they have a very, very special place in my heart. I read somewhere once that an old dog is like an old shoe, it just fits so well and is so comfortable.
> But I spent over 18 months nursing Toby along, and now 9 months with Tiny. I feel physically, emotionally, (financially), and mentally exhausted. The thought of doing it all over again just feels totally overwhelming.


I know just what you mean. I don't think there's any way to be prepared for the investment (physical, emotional, mental or financial) we make in their lives and that we owe to them. I used to keep a running tally of Hannah's bills, but shortly after things got so intense a few years ago, I threw it out as I realized it was only stressing me out even more.


----------



## Mayve

I have been on both sides of the issue in the last year and a half, we lost two dogs. With the first one I needed a puppy with the second one there was no way I was going to get another puppy. I simply wasn't ready for that commitment. When I started feeling like I could love again is when I signed up to foster, and nope I'm not suggesting you do that, for me it was a blessing. I have the joy of a two dog home again even if its temporary and it has shown me that I am ready to love and give again..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hugs to the Tito monster and you. I have read what people as yourself have written here about getting another dog and respect them all as I do you. We are all individuals with different circumstances. What works for one might not work for another.

Myself being a single guy when a dog passes and having no one around it stings bad. No spouse, kids, other dog. The emptiness is hard to describe. The 2 months from the time Deardra left until I adopted Tucker were torture. The 2 weeks from the time Tucker passed until I adopted Fiona worked better for me.

Inviting a new dog into my life as soon as I have does not fix much in the beginning. It takes me a few years to become myself again. I make comparisons early on between new and old. Only natural but the newbie keeps me busy.

I have had 3 years with Fiona. One member on the board asked me if I knew she might only live three years if I would do it again. Oh definitely yes.

Could easily wallpaper every room in a single family home with the invoices from my bridge kids. If my Fiona gal makes it a mansion than so be it. Love the old golds.


----------



## dborgers

When we caught Ollie off the streets it was 2 months before Andy went to the Bridge. We thought we'd foster him until he got happy and we could find him a good home. Turned out he's now our permanent 'Chief of Security' (main jobs: guarding the front sidewalk from his perch on the living room couch and, most importantly to him, letting the crows know there's a new sheriff in town who doesn't want them on the lawn in the back yard). He gave me a purpose when I needed it the most: helping him get healthy and happy. Helped with the grieving too. Got my very melancholy self off the couch (where I sat in a puddle) to take him for a walk, etc.

Someone told me long ago that one of the best things I could do while in the grip of grief was to help others. They were right. 

If Tito continues to be lonely you might consider fostering for a rescue group. It'd help Tito and the foster at the same time, giving Tito a playmate and the foster the opportunity to take a deep breath and the space to blossom and put the past behind them a little. For you, a chance for you to put that extra love in your heart to work without having to worry about the financial burden of their care. Win/Win/Win Just a thought to consider down the road ...

(((((HUG)))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hadn't really given foster much thought, mostly because when I'm ready I do think I will get a Tito legacy. But it's something to consider. 
Tito looks so forlorn. I think it took a full week for it to sink in to him that she's just not coming back. It's really busy at the pet hotel with the holiday weekend and I haven't been able to spend nearly as much time with Tito as I'd like to. DH has had him out playing ball a few times a day, so that helps.


----------



## Megora

Barb, you'll know when it's time. I'm so glad you are thinking (down the road) to bringing one of Tito's babies home. I'm looking forward to the day we get to see that exciting post from you. After everything you've been through in the past couple years - it will be a joyful thing.  

I mentioned the grieving thing with the dogs - because each one of our dogs went through a very traumatic phase in the immediate loss. Even Arthur when he lost his family and little buddy (he grew up with a JRT bossing him around). I think these dogs "remember" and there were various things we saw from Sammy going out to our front yard and sniffing all of Charmy's spots and searching for him, to Danny suddenly going completely white and bursting out with fatty tumors after 11 years of not showing his age, to Jacks suddenly becoming very sound sensitive and anxious about everything, to Arthur running up to any old person or little dog and probably looking for his previous owners.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> I hadn't really given foster much thought, mostly because when I'm ready I do think I will get a Tito legacy. But it's something to consider.


I was just talking in the near term ... for Tito.


hotel4dogs said:


> Tito looks so forlorn. I think it took a full week for it to sink in to him that she's just not coming back. It's really busy at the pet hotel with the holiday weekend and I haven't been able to spend nearly as much time with Tito as I'd like to. DH has had him out playing ball a few times a day, so that helps.


Maybe some new adventure he hasn't had before would provide a distraction and get him out of the house ... a day trip somewhere, something like that?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Tito, Danny, mom is working LONG days right now. But maybe a trip to the pet store where he can harrass the critters in the cages would be in order


----------



## Lennap

Every time I open this thread I cry - but I cannot stop myself from checking on you and Tito. It hurts my heart to know the pain you are going through right now - I am so sorry for you and your family.

We all know that pain and we all know we will eventually (in our own time) get past it and enjoy our memories.

Please know that we are all with you.

HUGS


----------



## hubbub

Probably an odd suggestion, but, as I'm sure you've built strong relationships with your clients over the years, is there a dog staying with you all that Tito might enjoy spending time with for company/play/whatever? 

I thought of Tiny's palate yesterday when my neighbors were describing the variety of food they had for all the "picky" eaters coming to their football viewing party.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I used to let Tito play with a lot of the pet hotel doggies, but I don't anymore because he's over 2 and he's an intact male. Even though he, personally, has never met a dog he didn't like, a lot of other males intact or not don't like intact males. And, he gets rather obnoxious with females, spayed or not. He's a hopeful kind of a guy  . 
Further, he goes to training and trials, so he is exposed to all sorts of things that I wouldn't want brought in here just on the odd chance he were to come down with something.
So he doesn't get to play.
But he wishes he could !


----------



## KathyL

hotel4dogs said:


> I used to let Tito play with a lot of the pet hotel doggies, but I don't anymore because he's over 2 and he's an intact male. Even though he, personally, has never met a dog he didn't like, a lot of other males intact or not don't like intact males. And, he gets rather obnoxious with females, spayed or not. He's a hopeful kind of a guy  .
> Further, he goes to training and trials, so he is exposed to all sorts of things that I wouldn't want brought in here just on the odd chance he were to come down with something.
> So he doesn't get to play.
> But he wishes he could !


 
I was eating as I read this and started laughing -- it sounds like Tito is a bit of a ladies man!


----------



## coppers-mom

A hopeful kind of guy indeed!


----------



## dborgers

Tito has a great life there in the Playpup Mansion


----------



## hubbub

Goodness - Tito....uh, knowing this and your TBHX "title" (your Mom shared that you earned on it the other thread) makes me not *quite* as teary about the time recently spent with your teddy bear! : 

Still, it's probably better to keep the hope alive


----------



## hotel4dogs

Danny, don't know if you've ever seen this photo of Tito:


----------



## Karen519

*Tito*



hotel4dogs said:


> I used to let Tito play with a lot of the pet hotel doggies, but I don't anymore because he's over 2 and he's an intact male. Even though he, personally, has never met a dog he didn't like, a lot of other males intact or not don't like intact males. And, he gets rather obnoxious with females, spayed or not. He's a hopeful kind of a guy  .
> Further, he goes to training and trials, so he is exposed to all sorts of things that I wouldn't want brought in here just on the odd chance he were to come down with something.
> So he doesn't get to play.
> But he wishes he could !


What a sweet guy, Tito is!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I had forgotten about the Team Tito pics!!!!
Looks like a boxer strutting into the ring, but most certainly better looking than any boxer I've ever seen.


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Danny, don't know if you've ever seen this photo of Tito:


I hadn't seen it. Wow, that's really fancy! Hef would be proud


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, I've been thinking about you and hoping that each day gets a little better for you and Tito. Hugs.....


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I used to let Tito play with a lot of the pet hotel doggies, but I don't anymore because he's over 2 and he's an intact male. Even though he, personally, has never met a dog he didn't like, a lot of other males intact or not don't like intact males. And, he gets rather obnoxious with females, spayed or not. He's a hopeful kind of a guy  .


Let me use this thread for some education. I never had an intact male before Griffin. He is a Newfie, of course, so his personality is different from a Golden's. Some intact males don't like him at first. Many other dogs of both sexes, spayed or neutered or not, don't like him right off the bat since he is so big. They are just intimidated by his size. (Griffin never met a dog he didn't like.) He has never attempted to mount any dog, male or female. He is just a big, laid-back guy. He likes to sniff, like all dogs, but that's it. Sometimes he plays with and licks one of my friend's wolf-malamute hybrids who has a crush on him and who chases him. (She throws herself down on her back with her legs spread like a shameless hussy and invites him to lick her!) (She is spayed.)

Why could Griffin play with others and not Tito? Is it the breed? Is it that Goldens are just more active? I don't want to turn this into a threadjack. This was Tiny's thread. I only wanted a quick answer. I don't want to divert this thread.

NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito has been attacked three times by other males, and I don't want to risk it happening again. Two times were at dog shows, both times he dove under the nearest chair. Both times the other dog came up with a mouthful of Tito's butt feathers, so I know he was not the aggressor, nor did he even go back at the other dog. The third time a dog jumped out of a car window and went after Tito, the owner pulled the dog away. It's made me pretty gunshy about having him around other males!
As far as the female thing, again, not sure. But Tito has been bred a few times, and that might have something to do with it. Since I'm caring for other people's dogs, I don't think it's fair to subject them to him being obnoxious!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am feeling better and better as the days go by. I am less prone to outbreaks of crying, and have been able to tell several customers that I lost my Tiny without going into sobbing fits. 
It really does get better. Of course I still miss her terribly, but it's not nearly as raw as it was.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I am feeling better and better as the days go by. I am less prone to outbreaks of crying, and have been able to tell several customers that I lost my Tiny without going into sobbing fits.
> It really does get better. Of course I still miss her terribly, but it's not nearly as raw as it was.


(((Hugs)))...


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito has been attacked three times by other males, and I don't want to risk it happening again. Two times were at dog shows, both times he dove under the nearest chair. Both times the other dog came up with a mouthful of Tito's butt feathers, so I know he was not the aggressor, nor did he even go back at the other dog. The third time a dog jumped out of a car window and went after Tito, the owner pulled the dog away. It's made me pretty gunshy about having him around other males!


Wow. I'd be gun shy, too! Poor Tito. Griffin would love to play with him and would be very friendly, I assure you! Too bad we're so far away from each other. But you will find a solution to your need for a playmate. The answer will reveal itself when you are ready.

Hugs.

((((Barb))))
NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

The funny thing is that Tito isn't gunshy around other dogs at all, despite these three attacks. He still loves everyone. It's one of many reasons I say he has a good sound temperament.
He does play with another intact male on rare occasion, the dog that belongs to the guy I sometimes field train with is an intact male lab and they play very nicely. But I know him, and his owner, well, so I trust him.



NewfieMom said:


> Wow. I'd be gun shy, too! Poor Tito. Griffin would love to play with him and would be very friendly, I assure you! Too bad we're so far away from each other. But you will find a solution to your need for a playmate. The answer will reveal itself when you are ready.
> 
> Hugs.
> 
> ((((Barb))))
> NewfieMom


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad your pain is easing. Still a tough place to be.

My dogs are all altered and I still have to be careful who they play with. They all do very well together, but not always so well with others.

I have a spayed JRT type girl who will hump the plastic food bowl, a blanket, a beach ball and the one silly neutered tom cat that tolerates her.:doh: She only gets to play with the critters here since there is no telling what she would do with a stranger. There is a reason her name is Trouble.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I am feeling better and better as the days go by. I am less prone to outbreaks of crying, and have been able to tell several customers that I lost my Tiny without going into sobbing fits.
> It really does get better. Of course I still miss her terribly, but it's not nearly as raw as it was.


I'm so glad that you are feeling better. I found that I slowly went from not being able to say the words "Tesia died" without crying to getting to a place where I actually like to talk about her and tell people about her. It keeps her memories strong and lets me share how wonderful she was. I know you will get there, too. 

Big hugs to you.


----------



## dborgers

We cry, then we smile through the tears as we begin to remember the many years of good times, then we get wistful, then we just smile.

((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and sending hugs, we are here for you x


----------



## NewfieMom

coppers-mom said:


> I have a spayed JRT type girl who will hump the plastic food bowl, a blanket, a beach ball and the one silly neutered tom cat that tolerates her.:doh: She only gets to play with the critters here since there is no telling what she would do with a stranger. There is a reason her name is Trouble.


Let's just rename this, "The Sex Thread".  *coppers-mom*, you reminded me of something I hadn't thought of in years. My delicious Golden, Brit, when she was a puppy used to have a "thing" for my mother's old, furry, white bathrobe that we had put into a box in which she was supposed to sleep. (Silly new parents.) Thinking that an alarm clock to simulate her mother's heartbeat and the furry bathrobe would comfort her, we left her in the kitchen her first night with us. That night she pulled out the bathrobe and started to hump it. She humped it forever after and then humped any other soft, furry thing she could find!

RIP, Britty!!! Go play with Tiny!

Newfie-and-Golden-Mom


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Tiny. Hugs.


----------



## Pixie

I am glad your journey has started! From tears, to smiles with eyes full of tears, to smiles full of happy happy memories!

One thing is certain, Tiny had an amazing life thanks to you and it was loved by many (all of us in here). 

Our queen and your little bitch now runs free, and what a beautiful sight that is


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad that you guys are still remembering my Tiny.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad that you guys are still remembering my Tiny.


Many of us here didn't have the honor of knowing Tiny personally, but we loved her just the same. She will never be forgotten by any of us that followed her story.

So happy that you have so many years of memories of your lovely lady. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

We will never forget your girl Tiny or Toby. They have been a big part of our forum lives here with you. I'm glad to hear that you are doing a little better each day. More hugs......


----------



## hockeybelle31

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad that you guys are still remembering my Tiny.


Every single time I eat a tomato I smile and think about her. And what a great mom you are and how I hope I can be the same!


----------



## coppers-mom

I feel like I knew Toby and Tiny and even little Pawmer and they will remain my friends forever.


----------



## lhowemt

I'm sure I'll always think of her when I hear Elton John. What a great first four legged love in your life! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't walk through the produce department in any grocery store without singing out, "Tiny eeeeeeeeeats......tomato treeeeeeeeeats" and getting a little misty eyed.
Although I admit that a couple of days ago I bought a veggie tray at the grocery store. It had little carrots, celery sticks, raw broccoli, cherry tomatoes, and dip. I had to throw away the cherry tomatoes, I just couldn't look at them yet.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I can't walk through the produce department in any grocery store without singing out, "Tiny eeeeeeeeeats......tomato treeeeeeeeeats" and getting a little misty eyed.
> Although I admit that a couple of days ago I bought a veggie tray at the grocery store. It had little carrots, celery sticks, raw broccoli, cherry tomatoes, and dip. I had to throw away the cherry tomatoes, I just couldn't look at them yet.


Barb:

Oh, that is so sad!


----------



## NewfieMom

I'm sorry you are hurting so much, Barb. There is nothing anyone can do except to assure you that we keep reading this thread. My eyes are filling with tears as I feel your pain. I am sorry.


NewfieMom


----------



## Pixie

I am sure Tiny has now her own little farm full of tomatoes just for her  And it is her special treat, because it reminds her of her moma too!

(just got my eyes full of tear thinking about this!! TIny will always be a part of our hearts)


----------



## GoldenMum

I am sorry you're hurting so much Barb. I know that while I love my stroll with Clyde, I always wipe away a tear or two because Bonnie also Loved that park. It is HARD, Hugs, and good thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I confess, I think about Tiny every time I walk through the produce dept at the grocery store and see the tomatoes. 

Grieving is a long process. Three months after Tesia died, when I was waiting for Shala to be born, my mother gave me a pretty little watercolour of a girl walking on a beach with a dog. It made me cry. I love it, but it makes me sad to look at to this day. I think it always will. Tomatoes might always make you sad. Maybe a little less sad eventually, but maybe there will always be a little bit of something there. That's okay. It only hurts so much because you loved so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A forum angel sent me these adorable little stuffed tomatoes, which are hanging on my Christmas tree next to Tiny's ornament. Tiny's and Toby's both say 1998, because that's the year they were purchased. Tiny was almost 2, Toby almost 1. Hard to believe that was SO long ago.
The blue ribbon is Tito's. It says "Best in Show" on the other side. 
These stuffed tomatoes don't make me sad, they make me smile. Only the real ones make me sad.


----------



## jealous1

Barb - I saw this the other day and it hit me so hard I wrote it down . . . 

_Grief never ends . . . But it changes. It's a passage, not a place to stay. Grief is not a sign of weakness, nor a lack of faith . . . It is the price of love.

Author Unknown
_


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb, joining this forum has made realise how you feel so much for dogs and indeed humans whom you have never met. Tiny has a special place in my heart forever. Big hugs sent across the miles from me and Barnaby xx


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad that you guys are still remembering my Tiny.


How could we forget Tiny? Or Toby? Or one of our own fur kids? When we share their lives, as your posts have allowed us to do with Tiny and Toby, they become a part of us. 

My own dogs are engraved on my soul, having shaped who I am as much as any human I have known. I am quite sure the same is true for you. We can't ask for better, can we? I know for sure that my dogs have made me a better person, even if I didn't make them "better" dogs.


----------



## SandyK

Very well said GoldensGirl. Never forgetting friends and their loved ones!!!


----------



## OutWest

I think of Tiny twice a day,when I feed the dogs. Bella always does a little dance and a twirl, and I think of her as a "tiny dancer" and that makes me remember your Tiny, with a smile.


----------



## swishywagga

Good morning Barb, hoping you have a nice day and an even better weekend. X


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on you Barb....hope you and Tito are doing well and have a wonderful weekend! Stay warm, winter is here with snow coming here Sunday night!


----------



## coppers-mom

I love your ornaments.

Jealous1 is right - grief does change and it gets easier to deal with over time. Took me a lot of time though and I hope your grief eases more quickly.


----------



## dborgers

Barb, we can't ease your pain, but we can walk beside you. I'm so thankful you shared Tiny's life with us. Thank you for that 



jealous1 said:


> Barb - I saw this the other day and it hit me so hard I wrote it down . . .
> 
> _Grief never ends . . . But it changes. It's a passage, not a place to stay. Grief is not a sign of weakness, nor a lack of faith . . . It is the price of love.
> 
> Author Unknown
> _


Love the quote. Thank you. I'll pay that price to have loved and been loved.


----------



## NewfieMom

Well...it's Pearl Harbor Day. I am quite old, but not old enough to remember that one. I am, however, a former history teacher. If I am aware of the date at all, it usually hits me when December 7 has arrived.

I came to see if there were any updates on your thread, of course, Barb. I was just making small talk. It has finally gotten colder here in the East. Folks in the South were hit earlier by the cold (and I am sure you were hit by it earlier in the Midwest, given our wind patterns here in the US).

How are you doing today?

Hugs,
*NewfieMom*


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thinking of you....Love your tree ornaments


----------



## olliversmom

jealous1 said:


> Barb - I saw this the other day and it hit me so hard I wrote it down . . .
> 
> _Grief never ends . . . But it changes. It's a passage, not a place to stay. Grief is not a sign of weakness, nor a lack of faith . . . It is the price of love._
> 
> _Author Unknown_


That's a lovely quote.
I will write that down.
I always need to remind myself that :Grief is...." not a place to stay..."

Barb, my thoughts are with you. Your grief and loss is still so new.
I lost Homer right after the New Year last year, and just posting his Christmas pic, put all that grief back out there, fresh as if it were yesterday.

I then try to think of some of his funny doings and then I smile


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is gone 2 weeks now. Sometimes it seems like she was here this morning, other times like she was hardly here at all. 
I wanted to post some of her puppy pictures, but they're in a place that I really can't get at them until I take down my Christmas decorations. 
I think Tito misses having someone's pee to pee on top of. It's a guy thing.


----------



## Mayve

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Tito misses having someone's pee to pee on top of. It's a guy thing.


Not necessarily. ..Sage lets Hawk pee first and then pees over his...but she's weird that way...come to think of it..Maggie used to do that!

Maggie has been gone abt a year and a half now and there are times I still catch myself putting a blanket on the edge of the couch for her...time moves on but habits are hard to break.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Your grief is still very new. I know exactly what you mean about one day it seems like she was just there and other days feels like she has been gone much longer. You're dealing with the grief of losing Tiny and you are also dealing with missing a friend of 16 years -- I think those are two very separate things yet woven together. Time does help heal.


----------



## KathyL

Mayve said:


> Not necessarily. ..Sage lets Hawk pee first and then pees over his...but she's weird that way...come to think of it..Maggie used to do that!
> 
> Maggie has been gone abt a year and a half now and there are times I still catch myself putting a blanket on the edge of the couch for her...time moves on but habits are hard to break.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Karyn said well what I was trying to say -- habits and grief


----------



## hotel4dogs

I still find myself stepping over a sleeping dog in the hallway, although that sweet dog is no longer there.
Having a rough day today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I still find myself stepping over a sleeping dog in the hallway, although that sweet dog is no longer there.
> Having a rough day today.


I'm so sorry. It's such a long, hard process, isn't it? You glance to where they always used to lay, you hear them in the other room, you step over them. Best advice I got was, let yourself grieve. 

(PS Your previous post actually made me laugh because I read it as Tito misses having someone to pee on top of).


----------



## dborgers

Barb, you fought for Tiny like a mama bear and gave her so many years of a wonderful life. God bless you 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you tonight and praying you have better days. Hugs...


----------



## jealous1

My worse times after losing a loved one is always at feeding time. So many times I have been mixing everyone's food with tears streaming down my face. I wish there were words that could bring you some comfort, but you gave her so much of yourself . . . only time will help ease the pain. Take care of yourself as Tito and so many others need you.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I am sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito has been attacked three times by other males, and I don't want to risk it happening again. Two times were at dog shows, both times he dove under the nearest chair. Both times the other dog came up with a mouthful of Tito's butt feathers, so I know he was not the aggressor, nor did he even go back at the other dog. The third time a dog jumped out of a car window and went after Tito, the owner pulled the dog away. It's made me pretty gunshy about having him around other males!
> As far as the female thing, again, not sure. But Tito has been bred a few times, and that might have something to do with it. Since I'm caring for other people's dogs, I don't think it's fair to subject them to him being obnoxious!!


We have almost the same experience with Charlie, first time it was a golden, second time older dog, third time were dogs I've never heard bark from. I was very cautious not to let them come close to Charlie but was lots of barking, not sure how it could end up. That's why I do not even think of dogs park and choose Charlie's play friends very carefully.


As for a grief, you do it your way. We are all different and grieving differently. When I lost my Buddy, I lost the only dog, my heart dog and a family member. I was lost too for very long time. Was it good for me? I don't care, life it doesn't have to be all around me, I am not the center even of my own universe. I lost a family member and felt I have to honored that on my way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's my hardest time, too. Feeding Tiny was such a big production, I had to carefully plan, cook, and try to convince her to eat. Then the battle over sneaking pills into her. I'd offer her so many different things, trying to come up with one that would appeal to her.
Now feeding time with just Tito takes all of about 60 seconds. It's feels so weird.




jealous1 said:


> My worse times after losing a loved one is always at feeding time. So many times I have been mixing everyone's food with tears streaming down my face. I wish there were words that could bring you some comfort, but you gave her so much of yourself . . . only time will help ease the pain. Take care of yourself as Tito and so many others need you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

second to feeding time, first thing in the morning and right before I go to bed are hard, too, because the very first thing on my mind every morning was to get Tiny outside, and the last thing before I went to bed was also to get her out. I still wake thinking I need to put her out right away.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is hard to put things in order, just missing everything, routine, presence, even worries you're missing. I really don't want anyone to experience that but then what life would be without my Charlie now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Filling the void after they leave us is so hard. After Charlie died, we realized that we had given up most of our social life and activities away from home because we wanted to be here for him. When he was gone, it took us a long time to rebuild the rest of our lives, and I don't think we have come all the way back yet. 

The labor of love to provide hospice care consumed so much of your resources, Barb. It's no wonder that you still feel the urge to complete tasks that are no longer needed. Tiny is free now. Finally. And you are living through the phase of "freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose." I hope that phase doesn't last long. You will fill the void in your schedule and eventually heal the one in your heart. Eventually.

(((((Big hugs.)))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

We had our first accumulating snow of the season last night. My first snow without Tiny in almost 17 years.
Tiny LOVED snow. Just loved it. She would still do zoomies in the snow right up until last winter. 
Unfortunately, she especially loved to EAT snow. Her goal was to consume every single flake that fell on the patio. Which of course would then process itself quickly in her system and require her to go out and pee about 1000 times in a day. And of course, every time she went out, she would eat MORE snow. 
Miss the bitch.


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> We had our first accumulating snow of the season last night. My first snow without Tiny in almost 17 years.
> Tiny LOVED snow. Just loved it. She would still do zoomies in the snow right up until last winter.
> Unfortunately, she especially loved to EAT snow. Her goal was to consume every single flake that fell on the patio. Which of course would then process itself quickly in her system and require her to go out and pee about 1000 times in a day. And of course, every time she went out, she would eat MORE snow.
> Miss the bitch.


All those firsts bring it all flooding back. I was hand feeding Clyde this morning, and the tears came for no reason at all. It is so hard!


----------



## lhowemt

hotel4dogs said:


> We had our first accumulating snow of the season last night. My first snow without Tiny in almost 17 years.
> Tiny LOVED snow. Just loved it. She would still do zoomies in the snow right up until last winter.
> Unfortunately, she especially loved to EAT snow. Her goal was to consume every single flake that fell on the patio. Which of course would then process itself quickly in her system and require her to go out and pee about 1000 times in a day. And of course, every time she went out, she would eat MORE snow.
> Miss the bitch.


(((Big hug))) it is so hard, all of these firsts. I hope you are doing well, all considered.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, I really am doing well, all things considered. I think I will be doing much better once the holiday season is over.
One thing that is helping me immeasurably is that I just found out that my son got a job transfer back to this area (he's been in FL for 4 years), and will be living with me for a few months until his GF can transfer up here, too. So that is exciting, lots of planning, someone to cook for!


----------



## lhowemt

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, I really am doing well, all things considered. I think I will be doing much better once the holiday season is over.
> One thing that is helping me immeasurably is that I just found out that my son got a job transfer back to this area (he's been in FL for 4 years), and will be living with me for a few months until his GF can transfer up here, too. So that is exciting, lots of planning, someone to cook for!


That is great! How about you give us his email address and we'll let him know that he needs to be really picky and reject a lot of food that you prepare for him.:::


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

That's great news about your sons transfer, Barb. I'm glad it's getting a little easier for you. My two love the snow too... love watching the zoomies ! Hugs from us.....


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> One thing that is helping me immeasurably is that I just found out that my son got a job transfer back to this area (he's been in FL for 4 years), and will be living with me for a few months until his GF can transfer up here, too. So that is exciting, lots of planning, someone to cook for!


That's great! No hand feeding required, right? LOL


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased your son is coming home!. Thinking of you, hugs sent over x


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, I really am doing well, all things considered. I think I will be doing much better once the holiday season is over.
> One thing that is helping me immeasurably is that I just found out that my son got a job transfer back to this area (he's been in FL for 4 years), and will be living with me for a few months until his GF can transfer up here, too. So that is exciting, lots of planning, someone to cook for!


I'm jus thrilled for you!

If needing someone to cook for makes you happy, perhaps my crew should come take up residence. We know your standards of doggy spoiling.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, actually my son (age 27) is a bit of a picky eater, but in a good way. He eats only lean proteins, especially chicken and fish, fresh veggies, and whole grains. He doesn't eat refined or processed foods, or at least, very rarely. We pretty much eat that way, so it's not a big change to cook that way for him. 
He doesn't eat junk foods of any kind, doesn't drink pop. 
Guess I did *something* right when I raised the kids  .


----------



## hotel4dogs

as long as he doesn't spit it out on the floor like the Queen B did!



lhowemt said:


> That is great! How about you give us his email address and we'll let him know that he needs to be really picky and reject a lot of food that you prepare for him.:::


----------



## lhowemt

hotel4dogs said:


> LOL, actually my son (age 27) is a bit of a picky eater, but in a good way. He eats only lean proteins, especially chicken and fish, fresh veggies, and whole grains. He doesn't eat refined or processed foods, or at least, very rarely. We pretty much eat that way, so it's not a big change to cook that way for him.
> He doesn't eat junk foods of any kind, doesn't drink pop.
> Guess I did *something* right when I raised the kids  .


I got one word -- KEEENWAAAAA

Otherwise known as Quinoa, I just love saying the word. There is some funny beer commercial with it too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I always wondered how that was correctly pronounced!!! (I say Quin-oh-ah)


----------



## lhowemt

hotel4dogs said:


> I always wondered how that was correctly pronounced!!! (I say Quin-oh-ah)


I did too for years, now we jokingly call it Loofa.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> LOL, actually my son (age 27) is a bit of a picky eater, but in a good way. He eats only lean proteins, especially chicken and fish, fresh veggies, and whole grains. He doesn't eat refined or processed foods, or at least, very rarely. We pretty much eat that way, so it's not a big change to cook that way for him.
> He doesn't eat junk foods of any kind, doesn't drink pop.
> Guess I did *something* right when I raised the kids  .


Lucky you, your baby is coming back home and mine is leaving home. Now I am cooking for Charlie, not really that I have to but it is so much fun set aside some for him.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> We had our first accumulating snow of the season last night. My first snow without Tiny in almost 17 years.
> Tiny LOVED snow. Just loved it. She would still do zoomies in the snow right up until last winter.
> Unfortunately, she especially loved to EAT snow. Her goal was to consume every single flake that fell on the patio. Which of course would then process itself quickly in her system and require her to go out and pee about 1000 times in a day. And of course, every time she went out, she would eat MORE snow.
> Miss the bitch.


We got our fist real big snow of the season three days after Tesia died (yes, it was February - downtown Toronto doesn't get much snow). I was so sad that she missed it. I remember I stood at the window and cried; it was just so unfair. She would leap around in snow and would stick her head into snow banks. And she loved to roll in it. I hated snow - but I loved it because Tee loved it so much. 

Shala hasn't really been introduced to snow yet - we've had dustings, but you can still see blades of grass sticking up. But she *has* discovered she likes to eat it, too. I like to think Tiny would approve.


----------



## Claudia M

I come to this thread often and many times I just do not know what to write. I think of you, Tiny and Tito a lot but the words just seem to disappear and after minutes of staring at the blank message box I am already logged off.


----------



## dborgers

((((((big hug))))))


----------



## dborgers

Hi Barb. Thinking of you many times throughout the day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for remembering us. All of these "firsts" without her are so hard. I know my son is going to have a hard time when he gets home and she's not here, she's been around for pretty much most of his life that he remembers. He was 10 when we got Tiny.


----------



## Mayve

I too think of you often, but often find that words fail me. 

I remember the first time I vacuumed after Maggie passed....I cried the whole time because I felt I was erasing yet another trace of her. 
I was digging through drawers yesterday and found her old sweater she wore in the winter after a cut (cocker spaniel)...it still had fur on it...I cried again! I packed hers and Emmas sweaters and am going to give them to a senior home where the residents are allowed small pets. Sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I still check in daily to see how you are doing. Hope you continue to get stronger. I know how hard it is during the holidays. How is Tito doing lately ?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Barb, I think of you often. I'm glad you are doing well. It will ceryainly be tough for your son, but it might prompt some nice conversations and memories about her between the two of you. I'm glad he's coming home and will be closer to you. 



Mayve said:


> *I remember the first time I vacuumed after Maggie passed....I cried the whole time because I felt I was erasing yet another trace of her.
> *I was digging through drawers yesterday and found her old sweater she wore in the winter after a cut (cocker spaniel)...it still had fur on it...I cried again! I packed hers and Emmas sweaters and am going to give them to a senior home where the residents are allowed small pets. Sigh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It took me 2 weeks to be able to vacuum after Tesia died. I cried, too. There was a blanket on my bed that she slept on - it still had her fur on it - and I kept it on my bed until the day Shala came up to sleep on my bed. I took off the Tesia throw, and folded it up, so it will always hold her fur.


----------



## lhowemt

There, is a tennis ball on the floor of our truck, right next to the b pillar. Hazel left it there and I told my husband never to touch it. Her spot in the truck and van also have nose smears and dirt on the window and door upholstery, not yet cleaned off. It may be a long time until we do. I bet we will eventually, but not now.

Hang in there, give Tito a big kiss from all of us. I hope he is doing well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

This morning as I was driving Gracie to her puppy class I started thinking of you and Tiny and Zoe and the tears just came to my eyes. It wasn't the first time going to the training center since losing Zoe but for some reason it's one of the hardest things for me. I think it's because Zoe loved it so much. We had made so much progress together but we still had so much left to do.

Anyway, I find that even though I can anticipate certain things making me sad, other things just out of the blue do it. Hoping that each day gets a bit easier for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<hugs>>
I know exactly what you mean. I do know certain things will set me off (like buying some of the things that I used to cook for Tiny), but sometimes something just blindsides me with grief, and I'm not sure why. 

So many great dogs are gone in 2013. I feel heartbreak for each of you that has lost a dog. 



TheZ's said:


> This morning as I was driving Gracie to her puppy class I started thinking of you and Tiny and Zoe and the tears just came to my eyes. It wasn't the first time going to the training center since losing Zoe but for some reason it's one of the hardest things for me. I think it's because Zoe loved it so much. We had made so much progress together but we still had so much left to do.
> 
> Anyway, I find that even though I can anticipate certain things making me sad, other things just out of the blue do it. Hoping that each day gets a bit easier for you.


----------



## dborgers

With you in spirit, Barb


----------



## KathyL

I too think about you and Tiny. Monday I bought some grape tomatoes and thought to myself "I wonder what Tiny would think of these". Harley is gone almost one year and I think about him every day remembering what we were doing last year at this this time and picturing him running in the yard and my knowing it was his last holiday season. Lots of happy memories but never enough.


----------



## Claudia M

you will always remember these moments but in time it will just hurt less. I still cry when I talk or write about Jack and Trooper. I cry when I even mention the resemblance between Jack and Darcy - both stubborn(especially at nail trimming), playful and full of energy.
I looked this morning at the snowy yard and I started crying as it hit me that both of them do not walk or run in the pet grave area. It is not marked, it is not fenced, it is just there but no foot prints in that area. How do they know?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Breathe. Just remember to breathe. It makes a world of difference, really. Especially when you remember to exhale pain and inhale peace. Grief is the price we pay for joy and love shared. Worth every minute of it. But still so very hard.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> <<hugs>>
> I know exactly what you mean. I do know certain things will set me off (like buying some of the things that I used to cook for Tiny), but sometimes something just blindsides me with grief, and I'm not sure why.
> 
> *So many great dogs are gone in 2013. *I feel heartbreak for each of you that has lost a dog.


So sadly true. I feel the same way. 

A few days ago, I shuffled my iPod in the car, and a song came on I hadn't heard since summer 2012. It immediately took me back to driving to the beach with Tesia, and I felt a lump in my throat and my eyes started to tear up. It was a crazy dance song by Nikki Minaj - but I couldn't listen to it. It just reminded me too much of a special moment. It's so true, you never know what is going to set off a sad memory. 

Big hug to you from an understanding friend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I feel for all of you who have lost dogs this year, as I was in your shoes at this time last year. My heart aches for each and every one of you..


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb, big hugs sent across the miles x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you on this snowing day here. I hope you are having a good wekend. Heading out to do round three of snow. 5" last time I measured....


----------



## hotel4dogs

We got a lot of snow today, too, about 6 inches. It really bothered me because Tiny so loved the snow.
Photos taken 13 years ago this month. Wow. Tiny was almost 4, Toby was almost 3. 
First photo, Tiny in front, Toby behind her (with a collie friend of theirs, in my back yard).
Second photo, Tiny again in front, Toby standing behind.
Third photo, getting a big kiss from Toby, notice Tiny eating the snow.
Fourth photo, Tiny getting ready to pounce on Toby, who is sitting in the snow.
The snow today makes me so, so sad.


----------



## hubbub

Those pictures are of some serious snow! Lovely pictures and memories...even if they bring tears and sadness. The picture of Tiny rushing Toby made me think of the video of her trying to get Tito to play.


----------



## hotel4dogs

nah, that's just typical Chicago snow.
THIS is some serious snow....February 2011 (Sharon, if you see this....remember coming to Chicago with Towhee in this mess???)
Same yard. The fence is 4 feet high, and my dogs could step right over it on the snow drift. The last photo is of one of the pet hotel dog runs, those are 6 foot fences.
My husband was awaiting his second bypass surgery, and unable to help. The cleanup was beyond description.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, I so remember LOL Those snow drifts against the fencing were incredible and while beautiful, yes a nightmare to clean up I'm sure ... that was a winter that seemed to never end  Towhee loved it (and probably still misses you & Bill - Tito too )


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Wow Barb, that's a ton of snow! I had a feeling you were going to have a tough day with the snow...sorry  Hugs!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That sure looks like a lot of work Barb...perhaps a snow plow is in order...or maybe a couple of energetic kids from a local school. Wonderful pictures of your kids.


Pete & Woody


----------



## dborgers

That's a lot of snow. Yikes! Gave me flashbacks of my 5 years as a paperboy in Michigan pushing a big bicycle with 100 pounds of Sunday papers 2 miles through the snow. Had to put the papers between the storm door, so no 'drive by and throw it on the driveway'. It might explain why I still have good muscle tone at 57. That and dad waking me up at 4 am to shovel the long driveway and sidewalks 

Barb, as time passes you'll find yourself reflecting more and more on all the fun Tiny and Toby had throughout the years. All thanks to your amazing motherhood and care. Christmas will be tough for all of us who've had to say 'until we meet again' to our fur kids. The holidays seem to be a time we remember those days in years past spent with those we loved and can lead to melancholy moments. It's human nature to people who love with all their hearts. However, the gift we were given in having of all those years of love .. including the_ extra_ years we didn't think we'd ever experience at one time or another, is an incredible gift to have received.

When you think about it, Tiny didn't suffer, she lived her incredible number of years in pretty good health and shape. Again, thanks to a mom who got her acupuncture and other treatments that enabled her to live the life of a normal dog. It's a blessing she had such a good quality of life for so many incredibly long years.  In my case, this Christmas I'm going to do my best to remember that Andy was here last Christmas thanks to modern medicine and great docs. The 10 years I put bows on his head, his tail wagging 100 mph as he opened his Christmas toys and treats. How he gleefully ate his plate of 1 pm Christmas meal- turkey, stuffing, green beans, sugar free pumpkin pie - then another for dinner. 

The pain we feel at losing a loved one is in direct proportion to the degree we love them.. Let your heavy heart be uplifted by all the love and years you were blessed with their love. Tiny is healthy and happy. She wouldn't want you to be so sad. That little voice in your heart that will make you smile when you think of her and the incredible number of years you shared has tomato breath 

As always, we're here with you in spirit


----------



## hubbub

Good grief! I stand corrected  THAT was serious snow!


----------



## lhowemt

What pretty babies both of them were. Thank goodness for photos and snow for such memories. Someday they will make you smile and not cry. In the meantime, may you feel her love in your heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hoping your okay, big hugs sent across the miles!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> That's a lot of snow. Yikes! Gave me flashbacks of my 5 years as a paperboy in Michigan pushing a big bicycle with 100 pounds of Sunday papers 2 miles through the snow. Had to put the papers between the storm door, so no 'drive by and throw it on the driveway'. It might explain why I still have good muscle tone at 57. That and dad waking me up at 4 am to shovel the long driveway and sidewalks
> 
> Barb, as time passes you'll find yourself reflecting more and more on all the fun Tiny and Toby had throughout the years. All thanks to your amazing motherhood and care. Christmas will be tough for all of us who've had to say 'until we meet again' to our fur kids. The holidays seem to be a time we remember those days in years past spent with those we loved and can lead to melancholy moments. It's human nature to people who love with all their hearts. However, the gift we were given in having of all those years of love .. including the_ extra_ years we didn't think we'd ever experience at one time or another, is an incredible gift to have received.
> 
> When you think about it, Tiny didn't suffer, she lived her incredible number of years in pretty good health and shape. Again, thanks to a mom who got her acupuncture and other treatments that enabled her to live the life of a normal dog. It's a blessing she had such a good quality of life for so many incredibly long years.  In my case, this Christmas I'm going to do my best to remember that Andy was here last Christmas thanks to modern medicine and great docs. The 10 years I put bows on his head, his tail wagging 100 mph as he opened his Christmas toys and treats. How he gleefully ate his plate of 1 pm Christmas meal- turkey, stuffing, green beans, sugar free pumpkin pie - then another for dinner.
> 
> The pain we feel at losing a loved one is in direct proportion to the degree we love them.. Let your heavy heart be uplifted by all the love and years you were blessed with their love. Tiny is healthy and happy. She wouldn't want you to be so sad. That little voice in your heart that will make you smile when you think of her and the incredible number of years you shared has tomato breath
> 
> As always, we're here with you in spirit


As usual, Danny, you put things right in perspective. You have a way with words. I'm sure Tiny is smiling down as she buries her head in a bucket of tomatoes....

By the way, we had one of those Michigan snowstorms this past weekend...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Tito today. How is he doing?


----------



## dborgers

Hellooooo Illinois. Thinking of you


----------



## hotel4dogs

This morning I was making guacamole, and when my husband walked in the kitchen he saw the tears just rolling down my cheeks.
"Oh, chopping the onions?" he asked.
Nope...the tomatoes!!!


----------



## OutWest

Oh. I'm tearing up just reading this. {{{Hugs}}} to you from California.


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> This morning I was making guacamole, and when my husband walked in the kitchen he saw the tears just rolling down my cheeks.
> "Oh, chopping the onions?" he asked.
> Nope...the tomatoes!!!


((((Barb))))

Big Hugs. Grief does not go away quickly, because love is strong.

*NewfieMom*


----------



## dborgers

((((((HUGS)))))) from us to you


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you!!:wave:


----------



## hockeybelle31

Sending lots of love from Atlanta.. still can't eat a grilled cheese without thinking of Zeus.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I cut up some tomatoes yesterday for dinner and thought of you and Tiny... My two are now enjoying them since you educated me on giving them to your Ms. Tiny. I never thought they would like them but sure enough, they love them too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and know how much you're missing beautiful Tiny. 
We lost our girl rottie last week and I'm getting upset just looking at any of her things  it will get better, but will take time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

I also think of Tiny when I see tomatoes!, hoping you have a nice day, hugs sent across x


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopping by to say hello and see how you are doing. I totally get the crying over sliced tomatoes.  How is Tito doing?


----------



## dborgers

Sending you ((((HUGS)))))  It's so hard losing a fur kid. The first holiday season is especially tough. We're with you in spirit.


----------



## lhowemt

Today I am celebrating Tiny's life. I am rescuing a male breeding dog away from a less than reputable breeder and a life of inadequate care, IMO. I took Danny's advice and we are going to have a JACKPOT MEAT PARTY when we get home tonight. I picked up some thin sliced steak..... on sale less than $4lb. Wahoo! I hope he and my girls like it as much as Tiny did. Sweet Tiny dancer. I should have gotten grape tomatoes too! Darn!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Holdaisy, I'm so sorry about your rottie. <<hugs>>
lhowemt, thank you so much for that!! I'm just grinning through tears thinking of you celebrating my Tiny!!! I so hope that he will like the steak, maybe Tiny will channel through him and he will eat 1/2 pound of it


----------



## Claudia M

I just saw this on FB:
THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
AT RAINBOW BRIDGE

T'was the night before Christmas, at Rainbow Bridge too.
We Bridge kids were thinking as always of you.
We'd seen how the holidays weren't bright this year,
Heard you whisper so often, "I wish you were here!"

We know how you wish you could just stay in bed
And sleep through the holiday lying ahead,
When all celebrate with their loved ones so near...
Unless they have loved ones on this side this year.

But we're no less alive here, on the other side.
If you could just see us, you would've laughed and not cried.
The dogs all in harness, pulling the sleigh.
The cats all in Santa hats pointing the way.

The pet birds all flying back over the rainbow,
Bound homeward in spite of Earth's darkness and snow.
All the pets that you've lost, pets for whom you've cried,
Flying home on this Christmas to be by your side.

If you feel warm fur brush you when no pet's around,
Hear a soft bark or purr, just a ghost of a sound,
We're trying to tell you we're visiting this way,
And our visits, even rainbows, can be on any day.

But for Christmas we have something special to do,
A sleigh full of happy dream visits for you.
On doggy, on kitty, on winged friend and ferret!
The love that you lavished, we mean now to share it!

We're fetching that love home, the way we once played,
With the closeness we shared and the memories we made.
Our Earth lives with you were too short for us, too,
And on this Christmas Eve we have so much to do.

So all through this night as you sleep in your beds,
Sweet visions of fur babies dance in your heads.
This one special night we can bring you Home for a while,
Your true home in Heaven, where again you will smile.

Over the rainbow you'll fly, for a short while this night,
Hours that you'll be happy, hours that will feel right,
Hours to cuddle and hug us, to run and to play,
Before the return to Earth in our magic way.

And when you awaken and face Christmas Day,
We pray you'll remember your trip on our sleigh,
But in case you forget, just remember our love.
Remember us watching you, your angels above.

Sending love wrapped in rainbows, shining and bright,
Love that will guide you through the darkest night,
Love found in each memory unwrapped through the year,
Replacing dark sorrows with Christmas cheer.

Leave the toys to St. Nick, we Bridge kids bring dreams,
Sweet visits to remind you all is not as it seems
When you look all around you with tired Earthly eyes.
If you saw as we do, there'd be joy and surprise.

There are fur angels waiting by those Christmas trees,
Always there for you and hearing your pleas.
We're never more than a thought away from your home,
You're never forgotten, you're never alone.

Nor are we alone here, with our Rainbow Bridge friends.
We know only joy here, the celebrating never ends,
And after our reunions with you Christmas Eve,
We Bridge kids will party like you'd never believe.

But we'll slip away often to be by your side.
Sitting there watching you, eyes open wide,
Praying you'll be able to catch a glimpse of us, too.
But whether or not you see us - Merry Christmas to you!

- Cindy Morgan (2007)


----------



## lhowemt

*choke* can't read that thing. I am sending warm thoughts your way and hope Tito and you and pa are doing well. Is your son back yet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. Tiny is gone 1 month tomorrow, hard to believe it's already been that long. It still feels so fresh and raw. I still can't look at tomatoes.
Tito is doing okay, he's been very clingy, but we figure that's to be expected. He just had his Christmas bath/blow dry/foot trim, so he's NOT clinging to me right now, LOL. He's more like avoiding me!
Yes, my son is here! He arrived safely Tuesday evening. His girlfriend, whom we adore, is coming in from FL today for the week, so that will be wonderful as well. 
In so many ways I still can't believe Tiny is gone. I still walk in the house and plan to step over her lying in the hallway.
I always take my Christmas decorations down right after Christmas, so I should be able to get at her puppy pictures soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, this season must be so very hard for you with such a recent loss weighing on your heart. It will be our third Christmas without Charlie and there are still times when tears stream over some memory of him. A month is just nowhere near long enough for the raw edges of grief to heal. The more we care for them and work to keep them comfortable, the bigger the hole their passing leaves in our schedules and routines, as well as in our hearts. Filling that space with the joyful things that used to be there took months for us, especially where past joys involved the dog that is gone.

I hope that in the bustle of taking care of dogs and other people, you find some time to spoil yourself a bit...lunch with friends, a massage, a tub soak...whatever lets you rebuild your own reserves of energy. 

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear your son and his gf will be with you this Xmas. I'm so sorry for all your pain. Give Tito a big hug from us. Think of you everyday even though we don't reply daily. Big hug for all of you!


----------



## dborgers

Barb, 

I completely understand how you feel.

I hope you'll feel some of the joy of Christmas with your son home


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know it is the first Christmas without our very special Goldens for many of us. I'm so sorry for everyone's hurt.


----------



## KathyL

When I read your post on guacamole, I cried for you. You have 16+ years of memories and while you are lucky to have had Tiny so long in many ways it is much, much harder when they are gone. And poor Tito. I keep thinking about that picture of him under the tree and you just wonder what goes through his mind. You never forget the people or pets you have lost and really you don't want to. you just need to get yourself in a better place and you will. Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't believe I had ever seen a picture of young Toby. Love them all. So sorry those two are not here this year. :-(


----------



## hubbub

Sending Christmas wishes and hope family time also brings smiles and memories of Toby and Tiny's antics


----------



## NewfieMom

I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you, Barb. I said a Christmas prayer for you and Tiny.

Hugs,
*NewfieMom*


----------



## lhowemt

Thinking of you and Tiny today. I made thin sliced steak for the pups tonight. Doc turned up his nose at it, and just wanted dry kibble. I don't care if he is a boy, he is neutered now so I can say Bitch!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending hugs across x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hi Barb, just checking in to see how you are doing...I'm betting the pet hotel was busy and hopefully helping you get through your holiday. Hugs from me and my kids!


----------



## hotel4dogs

whew, what a tough day today. I took down the Christmas tree, and thought the whole time of Tiny lying there watching me put it up. Not knowing she would not be here to watch me take it down. <<sigh>>.

Now that the Christmas stuff is down, I can get at the old photo albums so as promised, here are some (very) old photos of Tiny.

Tiny at 9 weeks old. Photo taken May of 1997. Wow.
Then Tiny at 6 months old, in September 1997.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny and Toby were inseparable their whole lives.
Tiny 1 year old, Toby 2 months old (March 1998)
Tiny 17 months old, Toby 7 months old (August 1998)
Toby's first birthday, January 31, 1999


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny, 17 months old in both photos


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny as an adult, taken December 2007 (almost 11 years old)


----------



## hubbub

They bring tears of my eyes. You can see in their eyes the promise (and fulfillment) a well lived life surrounded by unconditional love.


----------



## hotel4dogs

RIP my baby girl. You are so missed.
November 22, 2013. Almost 17 years old.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love the photos of Tiny and Toby. My Tucker was born Sept '97 when Tiny was 6 months old. I have no pup photos of him as I adopted him at 3.


----------



## KathyL

I was good until the last photo -- that made me really cry. It is a beautiful picture with the clouds in the background. I should figure out how to do that with some of Harley's pictures.

Your avatar is Tiny, right? That very first puppy picture of her looks so very much the same, at least I think I could match those two as Tiny.

I hope the New Year brings new beginnings for you. I was looking at all the seed catalogs that have been coming in and I have to admit, I will never look at a tomato as just a tomato again!


----------



## swishywagga

Barb, the photos are so beautiful, I too, am all teary. Thinking of you, big hugs sent across x


----------



## lhowemt

What sweet angels, you are blessed to be graced by their love. What are you doing with the photos? Do you do shutter fly books?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

A forum angel made that photo of Tiny with the clouds for me. I don't know how he did it, but I just love love love it (even though it makes me cry still).
The Avatar is Tito, not Tiny. In the signature photo she is the one in the foreground, Toby in the background, and Tito the one facing the opposite direction.
Sadly, I don't really have enough unique photos to make a photo book. They are just stuck in a photo album. At least for now, I still can't look at photos of Toby, gone 2 years next week, let alone photos of Tiny....


----------



## hockeybelle31

Just wanted to check in on you and Tito....

Thank you for sharing all those photos of our Queen Tiny! She was a looker wasn't she?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for continuing to think of us. Every day gets a little better.
In a morose moment today I was thinking I lost my kitty in 2011, my heart dog Toby in 2012, and my best girl Tiny in 2013. I certainly hope I am done for a while....


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you for posting the lovely pictures of Tiny and Toby, Barb. They were wonderful together and she was a beautiful doll. What a lovely, expressive face she had!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Barb, the pictures are simply beautiful.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I hope you're done for a while, too. Too much sadness.

But I am so glad you shared some photos of young Tiny. She was so lovely. Still thinking of you often. I know it's a long process.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I am sorry about Tiny, I understand how you must miss her. I have been away from the forum for a bit but thought and think of you often. You are (both) an inspiration and I wish you all the best in 2014... serenity, joy and love!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on you Barb. Here's to a New Year filled with peace.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Tito gently in my heart and prayers on what must be a difficult evening for you.

May 2014 bring you health and great joy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today is the hard day....I sent my Toby to the bridge 2 years ago tomorrow. Now they are both gone. 
So strange.
So sad.


----------



## Brave

(((((Hugs)))))

It is strange. I wish I could bring them back. 

I'm feeling strange today, too. My Dad never existed in this year. In a month it would have been his 65th birthday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. I know how you must be feeling  we lost Daisy five days after you lost beautiful Toby. Wishing you a happy new year, and hope that it's a better one for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

We have had the honor of loving and treasuring your dog and cat friends with you.
I so wish they were still here and am sending you hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Barb, have been offline for a couple of days, just wanted to let you know you are always in my thoughts. Wishing you a happy, peaceful new year x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry for all your pain...I'm praying you will have a very happy new year! No more sadness allowed.

One of the pictures of Toby looks just like my Gunner.


----------



## hubbub

It is so strange how time seems to fly by and drag on at the same time. <<Hugs to you>>


----------



## dborgers

(((((hug)))))


----------



## Sweet Girl

Another big hug to you. It's so hard. Feels like yesterday, yet it feels like you haven't seen them forever.


----------



## lhowemt

Just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Stopping by to check in on you. I have a friend with a green house so Fannin got a tomato yesterday! It's strange being 20 degrees and feeding him a plump red tomato  Tomatoes will always always always remind me of our Queen Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Please give Fannin an extra tomato for Tiny ! I sure miss the little bitch.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking about you, Barb


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending big hugs across the pond x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. My husband seems to be having a much harder time with losing Tiny than he did with losing Toby. She was *his* dog. He brings her up all the time, which helps him deal with losing her. Mentions little quirks and things that he misses about her. He takes the garbage out every night, and whenever he would shake out the new bag to put it in the can, she would come flying around the corner and attack the bag, barking and raising a fuss. It was their little *game* they played every night. He called her the bag lady (among other things).


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Have things slowed down for you at the hotel? I'm sure it was crazy with the snow and cold weather. Hopefully most of the dogs were back home after the holidays.

That is so cute about Tiny coming to attack the garbage bag. I have another thing to remember her by...my two come running because they know I'm getting ready to go outside and they get to come..


----------



## lhowemt

That is so sweet Barb. I can relate to his talking about her out loud, this has helped me with Hazel too. I'm glad for your DH that you recognize that it is helpful for him, and that you seem to appreciate it as well. All those little things that only that one dog did in that special way. Lovely bitchy bag lady. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

Barb, I was thinking of you yesterday and wondering how you're doing. I find these January days not the easiest even with the new puppy to work with. Yesterday I finally forced myself to update Zoe's k9data page . . . it was just really hard for me to do. I can understand why it often doesn't get done.

Hope Tito is well and keeping you good company.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tell your DH I can relate. Been over 3yrs since Tucker left and one of many things I miss about him is he was the greatest doorbell ever. My girls never given me a clue if someone pulls in the drive or knocks on the door. So many things...


----------



## hotel4dogs

It really is amazing how each one has their own little quirks, and how ingrained those become in our lives, and how much we miss each little thing when they are gone.


----------



## GoldenMum

It truly is the little things, I wake up in the middle of the night to check on Clyde as I'd done for months. Keep looking for him laying under his favorite bush! It is sooooo hard...


----------



## KathyL

The garbage bag routine is cute. Sometimes when I go out the back door I still stand their to hold it open for Harley. Even if I was just going out for five minutes, the minute he heard that door open I would hear this thump of him jumping off the bed or sofa. He just couldn't miss anything. I only had him 5 1/2 years but I remember more about him than any of my other goldens. I hope Tito is doing OK.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito is doing okay, but sometimes I catch DH trying to get Tito to do some of the little "Tiny-isms". Not fair, not fair at all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is doing okay, but sometimes I catch DH trying to get Tito to do some of the little "Tiny-isms". Not fair, not fair at all.


Yep, not fair at all, especially since Tito misses her, too. 

Losing them just hurts so badly for so long... I am bracing myself, knowing we will have that experience again too soon. We will never be ready, but I do hope for another year or two. You understand.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## lhowemt

Was just reading about joker and thought of you and Tiny. I hope you are doing better and better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

Just wanted you to know that I was thinking of you and hoping that each day brings you a step closer to being able to think of Tiny and Toby with more smiles than tears. I know some days are harder than others.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was coming going from agility to the bank today, and thought, "oh, I should swing by the house and get Tiny, she'd love to come along for the ride". 
Sheesh. I thought I was past this.


----------



## Brave

((((big hugs.... like cookie monster hugs!))))


----------



## swishywagga

Huge hugs from me and Mr Barnaby you are always in our thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

You will probably always think of her when something so familiar comes up. Hugs!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> I was coming going from agility to the bank today, and thought, "oh, I should swing by the house and get Tiny, she'd love to come along for the ride".
> Sheesh. I thought I was past this.


 After the nearly 17 years she was a part of your life, and the daily needs a girl of her age had, it's going to take a long time. 

We're here for you


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I was coming going from agility to the bank today, and thought, "oh, I should swing by the house and get Tiny, she'd love to come along for the ride".
> Sheesh. I thought I was past this.


She was such a big part of your life for so many years. Takes a while to break a habit, especially one that was happy and comfortable. Big hug to you.


----------



## GoldenMum

It's all those little things Barb, I still cannot go walking at the park I always took Bonnie and Clyde to. My other dogs love it, but I cannot do it, too many memories.

We understand, one foot in front of the other.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Warm thoughts for you today and every day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I still cut our walk short, even nearly 7 months after Hazel is gone. I used to go to this one spot and turn around, and Hazel would usually be trotting ahead wanting to continue around the corner. She had the pretties trot/prance with her tail flagging in the air. Now just about every time I get to that spot I tear up, so I usually turn around sooner. Today I went all the way, and cried a little bit and told Hazel how much I love her. It gets easier, but some things remain hard.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I so totally understand you crying for Hazel. Seven months is a short time.


----------



## lhowemt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I was coming going from agility to the bank today, and thought, "oh, I should swing by the house and get Tiny, she'd love to come along for the ride".
> Sheesh. I thought I was past this.


How _could_ you be past this so soon? :no: I bet you will still be thinking about things that Tiny loves 5 years from now, if not longer. There's nothing wrong with that. And I hope you find new sources of joy that pull you into the present and future. Tiny would like that, loving you as she did and does.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Just wanted to check in on you and see how you are doing.... next week is the two year anniversary of losing my best friend's great dane, Zeus. I could cry right now thinking about the old man. Fannin does funny little things that remind me of him, and I usually will say something like "Did Uncle Zeusers tell you to do that?" 

Sending you lots of love.....


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. Sure wish I had a message from Tiny to Barnaby, but, well, you know.


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks. Sure wish I had a message from Tiny to Barnaby, but, well, you know.


One day they will meet and create havoc, Tiny was such a character they will be the perfect match. Hugs sent across from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> I was coming going from agility to the bank today, and thought, "oh, I should swing by the house and get Tiny, she'd love to come along for the ride".
> Sheesh. I thought I was past this.


Lately I've got mixed up in mornings before I am fully awaken thinking it is the time for my Buddy's breakfast and he is gone for so long.
Sadly Barb there is no shortcut for grief to end.


----------



## NewfieMom

I just got caught up on the thread, Barb. I loved the story about your husband and Tiny with the garbage bag. That is the sort of thing I loved about having a Golden: the never-ending playfulness! My wonderful, gentle Newfoundland doesn't play like that. He will crouch down to play with other dogs outside, but he doesn't enjoy any of the silly games my Golden or my Lab used to that involve "pretend aggression". Such as shaking a garbage bag! If I did that, he would just back away!

NewfieMom


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb, hoping you are all ok. Hugs sent across the pond from me and Barnaby x :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. As I look out at our never ending winter, I am glad Tiny is in a happier place.


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> It really is amazing how each one has their own little quirks, and how ingrained those become in our lives, and how much we miss each little thing when they are gone.


They are still with us thru the memories, while watching over us and waiting for us, always loving, always faithful.


----------



## NewfieMom

My daughter didn't finish a beautiful chicken Caesar salad a couple of nights ago and left it on the table for me to dispose of. Knowing that Griffin would love the chicken and shredded parmesan cheese, I picked those out for him. Then I thought of Tiny and decided to try one of the cherry tomatoes. I had a feeling he wouldn't like it. I had probably tried it in the past along with everything else one tries with one's dogs. But it was a moment of Tiny inspiration.

I gave it to him by hand, but he let it roll right out of his mouth. I guess Tiny was really unique among dogs, just as we thought. :wave:

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Spring Countdown - Days Until Spring - Spring Countdown Widget 

Spring is on Thursday, 20 March 2014
44 days, 7 hours remain till Spring
First Day Of Spring


----------



## Pixie

Droping by to check on you and Tito.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of us. We are trying to survive the winter here, it's a record breaker. I don't know how I would have gotten Tiny outside in this????


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks. As I look out at our never ending winter, I am glad Tiny is in a happier place.





hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for thinking of us. We are trying to survive the winter here, it's a record breaker. I don't know how I would have gotten Tiny outside in this????


I felt the same in 2010. Tucker passed in Sept of that year and the winter was a very bad one. I would have put skis on his wagon but still. Would have been so hard on the boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb, hoping you have a nice weekend x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks. For no apparent reason a *friend* reminded me that Tiny's birthday would have been soon. Sheeesh.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I know that "first" anything is tough.....sorry you got the reminder. Try to have a good weekend. Big hug from us!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you today Barb. Hope you are surving this awful winter.I'm getting lots done around here. I painted three rooms so far and going to paint my hallway today. Hope all is well.


----------



## swishywagga

Have been thinking of you also, hoping you are doing ok x


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, hoping you are ok and that you have a nice weekend. Hugs sent across the pond from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yes, been thinking of you too. Did you see that 8 year old Golden looking for a new home in Illinois? I thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of me! 
I SWORE I heard Tiny in the house today. She used to make this sort of big coughing gag every once in a while, and I swore I heard it. I looked at Tito, and he was sleeping. It wasn't him. 
I still have no idea what it was. It was weird.
We're doing fine here, still adjusting to being a 1 dog family. I did see the 8 year old for adoption, but for now I'm letting Tito enjoy the limelight!


----------



## KathyL

I also think of you and Tiny often. I think it's kid of comforting to hear them. There have been a few times that I "heard" Harley. If he was on the sofa looking out the window and I went out the back door within seconds I would hear the "thump" of him jumping off the sofa to go out with me. I still often hold the back door open with my foot for him. Old habits die hard.

Sunday I was at a friend's house and was telling her I had to give her Tiny's recipe for oatmeal cookies. She asked "Who is Tiny?" Anyway, the best oatmeal cookie recipe I ever made, thank you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad you like the oatmeal cookies! I think they're the best ever, too.


----------



## swishywagga

So many things remind us of Tiny, my hubby was singing along to Tiny Dancer the other day but with Danny's lyrics!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Funny how they stay with us...the noises we hear, the sense of their presence...the habits and "duties" the remaining dogs adopt. I don't think Joker did the happy back dance until after Charlie died, but now he does it often...as if it is one of his responsibilities. He still won't drink water unless we are here, a habit he learned as a puppy from Sabrina, and I have no idea where she learned it.

I hope Tito enjoys this time, especially with Spring on the way.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

KathyL said:


> Sunday I was at a friend's house and was telling her I had to give her Tiny's recipe for oatmeal cookies. She asked "Who is Tiny?" Anyway, the best oatmeal cookie recipe I ever made, thank you.


Barb, can you post the recipe again, please? I remember you talking about those cookies and I forgot to write it down. I love oatmeal cookies! Thanks!


----------



## dborgers

Barb, ya it's weird how things like that happen. You never know ... Tiny just might have come to let you know she's OK 

Kathy, next time someone asks "who's Tiny?" you must tell them she's the namesake of Elton John's "Tiny Dancer". A very famous golden retriever who is still treasured around the world 

NEWS FLASH: Spring is right around the corner


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well my son and his fiancee moved out today, they closed on their new townhouse yesterday. Having them here for the past almost 4 months has really eased a lot of the pain of losing Tiny. 
But now I truly have no one to cook for  . My house feels so very, very empty.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart aches along with yours, Barb. I'm so sorry. There is emptiness inside when we lose them, emptiness in the schedule, and emptiness in the house. So hard....

Maybe Tito would accept your culinary gifts?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm glad they were with you and helped ease your pain. Hopefully now with the weather getting nice, although next week doesn't sound that great, you can get outside and get into a project to help keep your mind of sad things. As far as cooking goes, sounds like maybe Tito and your husband will benefit...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Tito, he's only allowed dog food. Honestly, all of my dogs only get dog food, until they get to the point that, for health reasons, they won't eat dog food any more. So no, no cooking for the Tito Monster. He does, however, get to lick the plates  .


----------



## swishywagga

Barb, I think of you often, sending hugs across from me and Barnaby x


----------



## TheZ's

We all have to do things when we're ready but I was wondering if you're considering bringing home a Tito pup anytime soon? It might help with the healing.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have considered a Tito puppy (got 2 awesome breedings coming up!), but the timing is wrong for me.
Because I still work full time, anyone who reads my Tito threads knows I barely have time to train him, and we still have a lot of things to do  . I want to try for the Master Hunter title on him, the Master Hunter upland title, some more HRC (UKC) hunting titles, and a couple more agility titles that he's very close to finishing. We've just now taken up tracking as well.
If I were to get a puppy, I would have to retire Tito. I simply don't have the time to dedicate to training both of them. So for now, no Tito puppy....


----------



## dborgers

> But now I truly have no one to cook for


Hellooooooo :wavey::wave:


----------



## lhowemt

I just did a month cook for my girls-super easy! They get kibble in the morning and cooking in the evening. I do it all in crock pots so I only need to check and stir every couple of hours. Pearl goes WILD for dinner!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

hotel4dogs said:


> I have considered a Tito puppy (got 2 awesome breedings coming up!), but the timing is wrong for me.
> Because I still work full time, anyone who reads my Tito threads knows I barely have time to train him, and we still have a lot of things to do  . I want to try for the Master Hunter title on him, the Master Hunter upland title, some more HRC (UKC) hunting titles, and a couple more agility titles that he's very close to finishing. We've just now taken up tracking as well.
> If I were to get a puppy, I would have to retire Tito. I simply don't have the time to dedicate to training both of them. So for now, no Tito puppy....


Sounds like you and Tito have a very full schedule. I didn't know there were that many things that he hasn't done yet. He's so lucky that you give him a chance to show all he can do.


----------



## hubbub

I have been thinking of Tiny so often as I've been cooking for Hannah. I believe that knowing the ups and downs of her eating have helped take the edge off Hannah's eating adventures. 

If anyone ever told me that I would have a breakdown in the grocery store because I thought they were out of duck, I would have rolled my eyes. Keeping our old golds happy and eating is a true labor of love.


----------



## hotel4dogs

or do the happy dance because the thin steaks that she adored were on *clearance* !!!



hubbub said:


> I have been thinking of Tiny so often as I've been cooking for Hannah. I believe that knowing the ups and downs of her eating have helped take the edge off Hannah's eating adventures.
> 
> If anyone ever told me that I would have a breakdown in the grocery store because I thought they were out of duck, I would have rolled my eyes. Keeping our old golds happy and eating is a true labor of love.


----------



## lhowemt

Or singing little songs to cherry tomatoes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> or do the happy dance because the thin steaks that she adored were on *clearance* !!!





lhowemt said:


> Or singing little songs to cherry tomatoes


I'm thinking of a whole meal theme with songs and happy dances! (With a few pauses for checking measurements on the food scale) Hmmmm.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL only other *dog people* would be excited by the idea...I LOVE it


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sounds like you and Tito are going to be busy!


----------



## dborgers

Tiny, I had a delicious homegrown tomato today and thought about you. You brought a lot of smiles around here, and still do. 

Bet you're having a really good time eating all the tomatoes you want, dancing, swimming, napping, flying around on your giant angel wings.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of us. I had one of those heartbreaking moments just the other day when I sliced up a homegrown tomato, and automatically turned from the counter to hand a piece to Tiny.
Habits of almost 17 years die hard. Miss that bitch.


----------



## swishywagga

Such a special girl, we think of her so much. Hugs sent over to you Barb from me and Barnaby x


----------



## dborgers

Just thinking about Tiny Dancer and wanted to say hi  

I think about about Tiny every time I eat tomatoes.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Danny, I've been very melancholy lately, as we've been enjoying the garden tomatoes for the first time in almost 17 years without Tiny. Tomato season is coming to an end now, and it makes me sad.
Miss the little bitch.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb, Tiny certainly was the most special girl, and tomatoes will make me smile forever thanks to her!. Sending hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## NewfieMom

I just saw Tiny's name and realized the thread had been opened. I am sorry I missed the exchanges in August about the fresh tomatoes. I always love to read about her. You are a great mother, Barb. She was such a cherished little lady!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I have considered a Tito puppy (got 2 awesome breedings coming up!), but the timing is wrong for me.
> Because I still work full time, anyone who reads my Tito threads knows I barely have time to train him, and we still have a lot of things to do  . I want to try for the Master Hunter title on him, the Master Hunter upland title, some more HRC (UKC) hunting titles, and a couple more agility titles that he's very close to finishing. We've just now taken up tracking as well.
> If I were to get a puppy, I would have to retire Tito. I simply don't have the time to dedicate to training both of them. So for now, no Tito puppy....



I was feeling sorry for myself because the time was wrong for me to get a puppy and I was going to miss out on one of those special Tito breedings, especially the one with Abby. How very much harder it must be for you!!!

You have exciting challenges ahead of you with Tito, though. He is such a talented (and handsome, too) boy! I find what you are doing wonderful! I hope there will be threads following his adventures.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## GoldenMum

I was sharing some delicious grape tomatoes with Calvin, Skyler, and Cooper; I had to smile thinking about Miss Tiny! Hugs to you Barb!


----------



## hubbub

No real thoughts...just miss reading about Tiny's antics and imagining Toby lounging around - under his umbrella.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb on this day, I can't believe a year has past. Tiny has such a special place in our hearts, she reminds me of Barnaby in so many ways. I am certain she is ruling the roost at the bridge making sure she gets first pick of the tomatoes. Sending hugs across the miles, and hoping your memories bring you smiles. Take care, Nicky and Barnaby x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for remembering Tiny today!! I was going to post here this morning, because the strangest thing happened last night. 
I dreamed of Tiny for the first time in many, many months. I didn't even realize that today was her Bridge Anniversary until this morning. 
So weird.
I still miss the little bitch something awful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you today, it doesn't seem like it should be a year already to me. I'm sure in many ways it seems like a lifetime ago since she was with you. She was a very special girl, I know she's missed. 

You received a very special gift from Tiny, she wanted to let you know she's doing good, waiting for you, is watching over you and still with you.


----------



## fourlakes

Wow, a year already. Time certainly flies. Thinking of you.


----------



## lhowemt

How sweet she came to visit you! What memories getting to know Tiny through your posts. She'll always be with you, big hug.


----------



## dborgers

Tiny got inside my heart  What an amazing girl! And an amazing mom!! How sweet she came to see you. That's just the kind of girl she is 

Every time I look at a tomato I think about her, like yesterday while making a salad. Ya, she got inside my heart


----------



## lhowemt

Danny that is so awesome. I was trying to find it this morning and was unable to. Thanks for bringing it back!


----------



## dborgers

My absolute pleasure  What a girl!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's hard to believe that a year has passed. Tiny paid you a call in your dreams to let you know she misses you, too. She still watches over you.

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can't believe that it's been a year already! Tiny dancer, you were special to all of us!


----------



## NewfieMom

It really is hard to believe that it has been a year. I remember you updating us on Tiny every day for so long, Barb, as you struggled to pique her appetite with any gourmet treat you could find. I recall you scouring stores for her special steaks as well as feeding her tomatoes. You were a gourmet chef as well as a dog's best mommy!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## TheZ's

I feel a special bond with you and Tiny since we were struggling with Zoe's decline at the same time as you were with Tiny. A year seems at once a long time and nothing. Glad she came to you in your dream.

Danny thanks again for Tiny Dancer, it's a wonderful tribute.


----------



## swishywagga

Barb, I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you today. I can't believe that it's been two years since your amazing, special girl went to the bridge. I think of her so often, indeed one of the things that gave me so much comfort when Barnaby passed was that he would now be with his very special lady. I just know that they'll be having a special steak dinner tonight (with extra tomatoes)!. Hugs, Nicky.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

2 years already? That's so hard to believe! Hugs to you today...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Another year gone by already? Joker sends his gratitude to you, as do I, knowing that your care for Toby and Tiny taught me how to treat my seniors.

Many hugs and much love to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of us today. I have been misty eyed all day. We never get over losing them.


----------



## lhowemt

Hugs all around.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So sorry. I'm a bit late on this. But I know how hard those days are. Hugs to you.


----------



## dborgers

Hi there. Hope to bring Rudy up North with me next summer, so perhaps I'll get to meet you and the great Tito. Bet you're busting with glee at the thought of Christmas with your beautiful grandson


----------



## hotel4dogs

We would love to meet you and Rudy!!!!!


----------

